# Time to face the jury (and myself)



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2005)

Well decided since I'm turning 32 in a month  that it's time I faced the jury here and started a journal.   

A little background first.  I have always been thin (averaged 110lbs) and never had problems staying thin and fit looking until Feb 2003, when I started to pack on pounds and became a bitch from hell.  Thats when I learned I had a large tumor on my thyroid which was not only causing weight gain, but major hormonal imbalances and severe mood swings.  July 2003, my throat was sliced and I kissed the cancerous tumor as well as my entire thyroid goodbye.  I underwent radiation and began taking Levoxyl.  Two years later I am still cancer free   . Even though I had somehow managed to keep my weight stable (115 +/- lb), I felt I had lost my nice tight body I had once had so in May of this year I joined a gym, got a personal trainer and started to seriously exercise.  

Now...Overall I am seeing progress in my body (muscles becoming defined, harder), but I wasn't loosing any weight even though I was doing cardio 5-6 days a week and eating calorie defecient diet.  Got into endo and doc increased my Levoxyl dose as it was too low   .  

So here are my goals: 
1. Drop atleast 5lbs
2. Decrease body fat 5% 
3. train as if I'm going to compete in fitness
4. clean diet up/break habit of eating only 3x a day

I will be posting my training, however, I'm not ready to post my diet as it still in need of work (not enough armour in the world to protect me from the jury here if I posted diet   ).  I've cleaned a lot of crap out of diet and I am eating cleaner, but I still can't get myself to eat the 5-6 meals a day (old habits die very hard   ).  

Stats (10/29): 31 yrs old (turning 32 Nov 29th)
5'4" 118 lbs 20%BF
chest 34
waist 25
hips 34
arms 11
quads 21
calf 13.5
shoulders 37

Should Add: I take 125mcg Levoxyl daily in AM
Kelp 2x times a day
Calcium with Vit D (1200mg Ca, 400 I.U Vit D) daily in PM


----------



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2005)

10/27
  Treadmill: 10 minutes @ 10% incline 2.5 speed
                20 minutes @ 15% incline 3.0 speed

  Recumbant bike: 30 minutes level 3

  Total cardio: 1 hr

10/28(Abs & Back)

Abs: 
  Crunches: 3x30
  R. oblique crunches: 3x30
  L. oblique crunches: 3x30
  Straight leg lifts: 3x30
  Seated twists with 6lb medicine ball: 3x20
  Single arm side bends: 10lb*1x20
                                 20lb*1x20
                                 25lb*1x15

Hyperextensions: BW*1x15
                        BW+10lb*1x15
                        BW+15lb*1x15

Wide grip Lat pull down: 40lb*1x15
                                 55lb*1x15
                                 60lb*1x12

Closed Grip Lat Pull down: 40lb*1x15
                                 55lb*1x15
                                 60lb*1x12

Seated low cable Row: 40lb*1x15
                                55lb*1x12
                                70lb*1x10 

Bent Over Single Arm row: 15lb*1x15
                                     20lb*1x15
                                    25lb*1x12

SLDL: 40lb*1x15
         60lb*2x15

Cardio: Total 60 minutes
Treadmill: 30 minutes (10 min 10%@3.0, 15 min 15% @3.3, 5 min 10% @2.5)
Recumbant bike: 30 minutes Level 3


----------



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2005)

10/29 (legs with PT)

Warmup:
Treadmill: 15 minutes 10% incline @ 2.5 speed

Inner Adductors: 110lb*3x20
Outer Abductors: 110lb*3x20

Squats using Freemotion assist machine: 160lb*1x15
                                                        180lb*1x12
                                                       200lb*2x12


Hamstring curls: 40lb*1x15
                       50lb*1x12
                       50lb*1x10(hit failure here, but had hit hamstrings day before)

Wall Stands: 3x1-2 minutes

Cardio:
Recumbant bike: 20 minutes level 3


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2005)

> I will be posting my training, however, *I'm not ready to post my diet as it still in need of work (not enough armour in the world to protect me from the jury here if I posted diet  )*. I've cleaned a lot of crap out of diet and I am eating cleaner, but I still can't get myself to eat the 5-6 meals a day (old habits die very hard  ).


 
Oh come on , Nobody here bites ( at least not that hard ) .  Post that diet . There are so many here that could and would assist you if they had something to start with.

Good Luck


----------



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks gwcaton.  

The main problem with my diet which only I can fix, is that if I'm not scheduled to work, I tend to not eat until the afternoon and after I hit the gym. 

On a non work day ( cringing here): I start (around 9am) with 2 cups of coffee sugar and low carb creamer a must.
Gym around noon then when get home: brown rice with red beans and either grilled chicken or lean ground beef (4% fat).
Earlier evening: single serving veges (corn, broccoli, red pepper mix or green beans or peas or sweet potato).
Mid evening snack: popcorn or snack bar or yogurt.

On a work day: 2 cups coffee starting around 7am
mid morning: snack bar
lunch: meal replacement drink or yogurt
after work (anywhere from 5-8pm or later) hit gym then: brown rice with red beans and either grilled chicken or lean ground beef (4% fat)
evening: single serving veges (corn, broccoli, red pepper mix or green beans or peas or sweet potato)
snackopcorn or snack bar

I drink sweet decaf ice tea, but cut back on the tea a lot plus drink lots of water. 

I would say in general I take in min of 1000 cal and max 2000 cal with average being about 1500 cal a day.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 29, 2005)

That's a lot of liquid cals you are getting.  I'd suggest doing some serious charting and find out for sure what you take in.

 Congrats on beating the big C.  If you can get thru that, you can get thru improving your habits.  Good luck!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's a lot of liquid cals you are getting.  I'd suggest doing some serious charting and find out for sure what you take in.
> 
> Congrats on beating the big C.  If you can get thru that, you can get thru improving your habits.  Good luck!



Yeah I know.  My boss teases me about my liquid diet frequently, but it's kinda hard to heat food up and eat when one works for a mobile equine vet specializing in breeding toroughbreds and it is not uncommon to be on the road 12-16 hours a day.

I try and take snacks like grapes. I'm also thinking some of Emma's protein shake ideas sound good for a change.

By the way beating cancer was the easy part, dealing with the hormonal imbalances was the hardest part.  I'll never screw with my hormones after that experience. 

Change doesn't happen overnight and breaking my habits isn't going to happen overnight either.  Trying to short cut will not help in the long run so I take it day by day, one change at a time.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 29, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yeah I know. My boss teases me about my liquid diet frequently, but it's kinda hard to heat food up and eat when one works for a mobile equine vet specializing in breeding toroughbreds and it is not uncommon to be on the road 12-16 hours a day.
> 
> I try and take snacks like grapes. I'm also thinking some of Emma's protein shake ideas sound good for a change.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you are pretty centered.  You'll be fine.  

 If you are into cooking at all, you can try some of the homemade protein bar ideas floating around.  They can help in a pinch.  Otherwise the liquids are not so bad.  I really like the Instone ones, though they can get pricey.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 29, 2005)

> Thats when I learned I had a large tumor on my thyroid which was not only causing weight gain, but major hormonal imbalances and severe mood swings. July 2003, my throat was sliced and I kissed the cancerous tumor as well as my entire thyroid goodbye. I underwent radiation and began taking Levoxyl. Two years later I am still cancer free



Devlin, congratulations on beating Cancer.  In 2002 I had a neurofibroma tumor removed from my kidney.  It was the size of a tennis ball.  Fortunately it was benign, but I didn't know this until 8 weeks after the diagnosis.  So, I understand the anxiety that comes with the unknown and am very happy to hear of your postitive results.  Changes your perspective on a lot of things doesn't it?  It bothers me to even type or say the C word.  I wish you the best with this and your goals.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Devlin, congratulations on beating Cancer.  In 2002 I had a neurofibroma tumor removed from my kidney.  It was the size of a tennis ball.  Fortunately it was benign, but I didn't know this until 8 weeks after the diagnosis.  So, I understand the anxiety that comes with the unknown and am very happy to hear of your postitive results.  Changes your perspective on a lot of things doesn't it?  It bothers me to even type or say the C word.  I wish you the best with this and your goals.



Thanks boilermaker.

My tumor was the size of a chestnut and the biopsy was "suspicious of cancer".  I didn't learn until I woke up in recovery after surgery that I had full blown cancer.  Doc said another 1-3 months and it would have spread   . I can't say I had anxiety, but the hormonal rollercoaster which took way too many deep dives into depression was the worst part.  The entire experience changed my perspective on things, mostly to just live each day and take each day as it comes.  As for being affected by typing or saying cancer, it doesn't bother me.  Guess because I've beat it once already.  I know I'm at risk for cancer returning and I'm at higher risk for breast cancer.  I get blood screenings for cancer yearly, but that doesn't get my nerves rattled as much as the annual body scans


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, I get the good old abdominal cat scan every February.  Not something I look forward to either.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, I get the good old abdominal cat scan every February.  Not something I look forward to either.



Oh if only my annual body scan was so easy 

I get the choice of either stopping thyroid meds for minimun of 3 weeks before the scan or staying on meds and getting 2 shots of bovine TSH which  hurt as bad as some of the guys on here say their gear shots hurt.  Then my scan takes atleast 45 minutes of laying completely still while gamma cams scan entire body.  But oh well such is life, it could be worse.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 29, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Oh if only my annual body scan was so easy
> 
> I get the choice of either stopping thyroid meds for minimun of 3 weeks before the scan or staying on meds and getting 2 shots of bovine TSH which  hurt as bad as some of the guys on here say their gear shots hurt.  Then my scan takes atleast 45 minutes of laying completely still while gamma cams scan entire body.  But oh well such is life, it could be worse.




No, I don't have to do that.  I do get to drink 3 glasses of Barium.  And some people think whey powder is hard to get down  .  Ah well, at least we don't have worse things going on.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> No, I don't have to do that.  I do get to drink 3 glasses of Barium.  And some people think whey powder is hard to get down  .  Ah well, at least we don't have worse things going on.



Been there done that too.  5 days after my initial radiation treatment I came down with a nasty GI virus and landed in the ER for dehydration.  They were worried the radiation had screwed my intestines up so it wasn't bad enough I was puking and crapping at the same time, but then I had to down 2 glasses of barium .  Lucky for me it was just a virus and it passed.  

Your right we could have worst things going on.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 30, 2005)

10/30-Day off

Quads and inner thighs killing me today, but it will be worth it.  Got in a half hour walk while window shopping today otherwise it a day to bum around.  Back in the gym tomorrow for another training day with PT.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 31, 2005)

10/31-Abs & chest

Pushups-bodyweight
1x25,20,15

Incline BP
30lb*1x15
40lb*1x15
50lb*1x12

Bent Arm Barbell Pullover
20lb*1x15
30lb*2x12

Cable Fly
10lb total 1x15
15 lb total 2x15

Single Arm "Push ups" against a Wall
3x8

Abs:
Crunches 3x30
R. oblique crunches 3x30
L. oblique crunches 3x30
Straight leg lifts 3x30

Cardio:
Treadmill: 5 minute warmup 10% incline speed 2.5
10 minutes 15% incline speed 3.3
10 minutes 18% incline speed 3.3
5 minutes cooldown 10% incline speed 2.5

Recumbant bike: 30 minutes level 3 Hill setting

Total cardio: 1 hour
Total workout: 1 hour 45 minutes

I'm seeing a nice increase in chest strength.  Can't remember when I have done so many pushups so easily.  I am a bit disappointed that the weight is so low on the cable flies, but then it also nice to hear my trainer say that most of his female clients can't even do cable flies with weight.  

I have to say Thanks to everyone on here.  Reading thru the journals and the training section has helped me to build my splits and helps to kept me motivated.

Question: Do I really need to drop my body fat? Currently 20% by electrostatic measurement.  Having it checked by calipers next week.  I would like to drop my body fat to 15%, but my PT doesn't recommend I drop my body fat as I am in the "healthy range for a 31 soon to be 32 year old woman".  So looking to get the IM members opinions.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 31, 2005)

I would say your target should depend on your goals.  20% sounds high.  I think 15% is a healthy target, but that's not from any particular expertise.

 Nice w/o as well!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice wo  

As far as BF% goes , if you like the way you look don't worry about it . You are already way ahead of the average person


----------



## Devlin (Nov 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo
> 
> As far as BF% goes , if you like the way you look don't worry about it . *You are already way ahead of the average person*



Thank you.

Pylon-I tend to agree that 15% is a reasonable goal, but I sure wouldn't mind a few more opinions. 

11/1-Cardio only day

Recumbant bike: 30 minutes level 4 random setting

Stairmaster: 15 minutes level 5

Treadmill: 15 minutes 15%incline 3.5 speed

Total cardio: 1 hour

Easy day over all.  Chest and biceps a little sore from yesterday, but not bad.  Have been avoiding the stairmaster, but after reading some comments on here about the starimaster that has the steps I decided to tackle it.  Have to say the members here were correct, the starimaster with steps is a LOT easier on the knees and still gives a nice workout.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Pylon-I tend to agree that 15% is a reasonable goal, but I sure wouldn't mind a few more opinions.


 Heck, options are easy.  You could shoot for 19%, 18%, 17%, 16.5%... you get the idea.  

 I get asked from time to time what my goal is.  My answer is usually the same as the courts on porn.  I may not be able to define it, but I'll know it when I see it.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 2, 2005)

Pylon- I wouldn't mind more *opinions*, but thanks I am going for 1% at a time drop at a time. I do think that I wouldn't look "right" with too low a bf, but as you say I will know what is right when I see it.

11/2-shoulders & Abs (total workout 1 hour 45 minutes)

Crunches 3x30
R oblique crunches 3x 30
L oblique crunches 3x30
Straight leg lifts 3x30

Shoulder Press 
30lb*2x15
40lb*1x10

Front raises with dumbbells
10lb* 3x10

Side raises with dumbbells
10lb 3x10

Bent over rear dumbbel raises
10lb* 1x10
8lb8 2x12

Cardio: 1 hour
Stairmaster:10 minutes Level 6
10 minutes level 5

Treadmill: 25 minutes 15% 2.5 speed

Bike: 15 minutes Level 4 manual

Upped the weight on the front and side raises with little problems, but shoulders did not like jumping up to 10lbs on the bent over rear raises so dropped it to 8lbs.  Feel like I'm cheating on my shoulders a bit   , but they also get worked when I do back and chest so thinking at this point it evens out.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Pylon- I wouldn't mind more *opinions*, but thanks I am going for 1% at a time drop at a time.


 Oops.  Sorry.  Sometimes my brain leaves my eyes behind.  (It makes a lot more sense your way.)

 Nice w/o, by the way.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 3, 2005)

11/3-Arms (total workout 1hour 15 minutes)

Assited pull ups
60lb* 1x15
50lb* 1x12, 1x10

Assited Dips
60lb* 1x15
50lb* 1x15, 1x12

Bicept cable curls
10lb* 1x15
15lb*1x15
20lb*1x15

Tricep Push downs
10lb*1x15 
15lb*1x15
20lb*1x15
30lb*1x12

Reverse grip pull downs
15lb*1x15
20lb*1x15
25lb*1x12

Cardio:
Treadmill:35 minutes
10 minutes 15% 2.5 speed
5 minutes 15% 3.0 speed
10 minutes 18% 3.0 speed
10 minutes 18% 3.3 speed
5 minutes 18% 3.0 speed
5 minutes 15% 2.5 speed

I was alternating my sets of assisted pull ups and assisted dips.  I also alternated my sets of tricep push downs and reverse grip pull downs.  I'm sure I could go harder on my arm workouts, but they get worked on chest, back and shoulder days so thinking they get enough.  Am I wrong?  Any suggestions on a better arm workout?

Pylon-thanks for your encouragement.  Its nice to hear it and also to keep  me going.  By the way, rumor has it you may be able to help one get a link to my journal up in my signature  Any chance of that?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice job on the pull ups and dips Devlin.  Those are tough for me.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks Boilermaker.  I should have mentioned that I actually had decreased the assist since last week.  I was doing the pull ups and dips with 70lb off set so it really nice to be able to decrease the assist.  Of course I'm shooting for being able to do pull ups and dips with my full body weight.

I also should have mentioned my weight dropped 2 lbs  .  Only 3 more pounds to go to hit my first goal which I may end up revising from 5 lbs to 8-10lbs.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice work, Dev.  Congrats on the drop as well.  I still think you should get your BF% checked, though.  That could be water or lean mass, which would mean you haven't really made progress, or you could have lost more fat and gained lean mass, in which case you've made more progress than you think.  Of course, the miror is the best judge of all.  

 I'll PM you with instructions on the link.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Dev.  Congrats on the drop as well.  I still think you should get your BF% checked, though.  That could be water or lean mass, which would mean you haven't really made progress, or you could have lost more fat and gained lean mass, in which case you've made more progress than you think.  Of course, the miror is the best judge of all.
> 
> I'll PM you with instructions on the link.


 
Pylon-Thanks for the help. 

 I am scheduled to have bf checked by calipers this coming Monday.  It is possible that it just water weight that I have dropped.  However, my endo upped my Levoxyl (synthroid) just over a week ago.  I can feel that the increased dose is kicking in so I'm hoping that I've dropped fat.  The mirror is telling me I've made progress as are my clothes.  The little belly I have is disappearing and abs are showing more.  

Complete day off from the gym.  I've been working 10-11 hours a day and wanted to get home at a decent hour for one night.  Will be back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

Sounds like good progress then.  Well done!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 5, 2005)

11/5-Abs  & Back (1.5 hours)

Killer workout today.  Not sure what the hell I was thinking.

Crunches: 3x30
R. oblique crunches: 3x 30
L. oblique crunches: 3x30
Straight leg lifts: 3x30

Ab Twists on incline bench w:10lb ball
3x 15

Single arm side bends:
15Lb x15
20lbx 15
25lb x 15

Hyper extensions:
5lb x 15
10lb x 15
15lb x 15

Wide grip lat pull downs:
40lb x 15
55lb x 15
70lb x 10 (big increase for me here)  

High grip pull downs:
30lb x 15
35lb x 15
45lb x 12

Seated cable row:
55lb *2x15
70lbx 12 (another big increase here) 

Reverse grip low row: (these kill my biceps)
35lbs 2x12
40lbs 1x10

Single arm bent over dumbbell rows:
20lbx 15
22.5lb x 15
25lbx 15 (increased reps here)  

SLDL:
50lb x 15
70lb x 15
80lb x 15(grip slipping on last reps here real bad)

But wait still NOT done.....
Cardio: 
treadmill: 1hour 15 minutes 
10%for total of 20 mnutes at 2.5 speed
 15% incline 3.3 speed for 55 minutes

Total workout: 3 hours   

Why the long ass cardio after a long lifting workout? I was doing laundry and decided to kill time.  Figured since apartment complex has a small exercise room next door to the laundry room I may as well kill time by walking on treadmill. As far as the lifting workout...I saw some very nice increases in weight and reps.  Feel my biceps may have gotten worked almost as hard as my back.  I did the SLDL last and upped the weight here too.  Grip was failing at the end of the last 2 sets, but managed to finish.  I'm not as tired as expected, but my body telling me I worked it a bit hard.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2005)

3 hrs !!! My god  I barely spend that much time in the gym all week   But then you do look better than I do


----------



## Devlin (Nov 5, 2005)

Aww thanks gw.  I hadn't intended to pull a workout like that, but once I started lifting I felt great and just kept going.  When I got home I was like hell I didn't do cardio  I have time while laundy washed/dries, why not hit the treadmill


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

Great w/o, Dev.  Good luck stirring your coffee in the morning!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great w/o, Dev.  Good luck stirring your coffee in the morning!



 

I had no problems stirring the coffee, but my back and lats were letting me know they had been worked.  It was not as bad as I expected, actually I would say today very little pain just some achiness.  Tomorrow may be a different story.

Thought it was best to take today off all together to let the body recover plus I pulled some major OT today at work.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

Probably a good call.  The second day is always the worst.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 7, 2005)

Well today no stiffness or soreness from killer back workout.  Today was legs with PT.  Well I was a bit disappointed in decreased number of exercises, but had massive increase in weight on leg press.  I have to say my PT has one hell of an evil, sadistic sense of humor and loves to see how far he can push me and I msut be sick because I love it.

11/3-Abs, legs (total work out 1.5 hours)

Free weight leg press on sled:  (Massive weight increase here)weighs don't include sled
15x 90lb
12x 140lb
12x 180lb

Glut kickback machine:
15x60lb (quads starting to quiver half way thru)
12x50lb (quads quivering big time thru entire set)

Wall stands: 2x 1 minute

Abductors:
80lb*2x15
95lb*1x15

Adductors:
80lb*2x15
95lb*2x15

Calf raises:
3x25 just BW

Cardio: BIke 30 minutes Level 4

Stepped on scale on way out and dropped another 2 lbs   Only 1lb left to hit first goal.  May short for additional 5 lb drop.  Legs already telling me they got worked good and will NOT be surprised if I have trouble walking tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2005)

Congrats on the quick response!  Sounds like you are off to a great start!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Congrats on the quick response!  Sounds like you are off to a great start!



Thanks.  It more like a re-start.  I started training back in May, but was doing more cardio then weights.  Around July-Aug I started to focus more on weights.  End of Aug..beginning of Sept I had hit a wall. I  went to my endocrinologist and finally managed to convince her that Levoxyl (synthroid) needed to be upped.  Been taking the higher dose for about 2 weeks now and seeing the results not only in the weight dropping off, but in how I feel over all.

Looks like next week I may be starting doing dead lifts.  Not sure how they will go over yet with my body, but we will see.

Realized a little while ago why my lower back starting to ache a bit more tonight, had 600+lbs laying on it while bent over today, not once but twice.  Damn foals think that humans should hold them up.   Ohh the price I pay for working with horses.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 8, 2005)

Well so far this morning, I can walk    Quads are a little tight and gluts hurting a bit, but not too bad yet.  Tomorrow may be a different story.  Will hit the gym after work for atleast cardio, may do shoulders too.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah...stupid horses...can't walk and stuff...hrumph... 

 My parents had horses at one time, so I know what an...um...interesting experience foaling can be...

 mmm...deadlifts....


----------



## Devlin (Nov 8, 2005)

Complete change of plans.  First thing this morning I had every intension of going to the gym tonight.  However, my body and tomorrow's work schedule changed that.  As the day, my gluts and quads started to hurt more and more.  It was becoming painful to walk so cardio was out.  I figured I could still go and work shoulders, then I looked at tomorrow's work schedule and said nope..can't risk sore shoulders or arms tomorrow.  So no gym today at all    .  OHh well have to shoot for wed then.


Pylon-yeah I know how interesting foaling can be since I rarely get to see normal/uneventful deliveries.  I usualy only get to see the difficult/problem ones. However, I do get to play with the new babies a few hours after birth which can be fun.  It really interesting to see how they grow over the year and then how much they sell for.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

Sounds like your body needed a night off.  Enjoy the rest, be back at it next time!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2005)

HI Devlin.  Just getting caught up.  Looks like you are making great progress.  You working with mostly thoroughbreds down there?  I love to bet on horse races.  My favorites are turn back milers dropping in class at some dumpy little track.  Especially if they are shippers!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> HI Devlin.  Just getting caught up.  Looks like you are making great progress.  You working with mostly thoroughbreds down there?  I love to bet on horse races.  My favorites are turn back milers dropping in class at some dumpy little track.  Especially if they are shippers!



Yep 80% thoroughbreds with the remaining being standardbreds and saddlebreds.  However, it 90% breeding stock, very few racehorses unless they are just done racing and are heading into second career as professional baby maker.

I am making progress, seeing nice increases in weighs and dropping body weight.  Still deciding if I'm going to cut more or not.  I have a small bone structure so too much weight loss and I'll look too thin.  I'm thinking I may try to not cut more right now, but concentrate on dropping body fat and increase lean muscle and then cut again.

Today, mother nature decided to shoot me down big time.  I woke up with a killer migraine which led to puking my guts up for hours so didn't even head into work and gym out until tomorrow.  Still have a dull migraine, but ateast keeping some crackers down.  Two days off from gym not gonna kill me, but do feel a bit guilty if I don't workout.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

Kee-yikes!  That'll knock anyone out for a day or two.  My wife gets migranes like that...um...about once a month...except when she was pregnant...so I can sympathize.  Kind of.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Kee-yikes!  That'll knock anyone out for a day or two.  My wife gets migranes like that...um...about once a month...except when she was pregnant...so I can sympathize.  Kind of.



I used to get them weekly.  Now i get a mild one like toady's about once maybe twice a month.   My ob/gyn has helped me control them with, amazingly,  birth control drugs.  Atleast your wife didnt get them while pregnant.  My docs said there is no way to know if my migraines would stop or get worse if I got pregnant so I opted to not have kids.  There were some other reasons to not have kids too.  I'm very happy with just having my dogs as my kids and hopefully I will be getting a horse or two in another year or so.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 10, 2005)

Well I made it to the gym today, still had a dull migraine, but figured wat the hell.

11/10-shoulders

Machine Shoulder press:
30lbx15
35lbx15
40lbx12

Dumbbell raises:
Front 8lb*3x12
Side 8lb* 3x12
Bent over rear raises 8lb*3x12

Round the worlds:
5lb*3x15

Cardio: (45 minutes)
Bike: 30 minutes Leve 4 random setting
Treadmill: 5 minutes 10% incline 2.5 speed
10 minutes 15% incline 3.0 speed
5 minutes 15% incline 2.5 speed

I had initially planned to use free weights for shoulder press, but a free weight area little too crowded and didnt feel like waiting around so opted for machine press.  Maybe next week I'll toss in the free weight shoulder press.  Not seeing the increases in weights on the shoulders, but reps are getting a little easier.  Also I wasn't 100% today so not a bad workout over all.  By end of workout headache was gone...thank god for endorphins.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2005)

Sounds like a heck of an effort, all things considered.  Hope the relief lasts.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 11, 2005)

Well today's workout was much better.  Felt 100% today.

11/10-Chest

Decline chest press
30lbx15
35lbx15
40lbx12
45lbx10

Barbell pull overs
20lbx15
30lb*2x15 (almost wishing I had a spotter on the last few reps on each set)

Cable flies
5lb (10lb total) x15
7.5lb (15lb total) x 15
10lb (20lb total) x 12 (nice increase here for me)

Decline cable chest press
5lb (10lb total) x 15
7.5lb (15lb total) x 15
10lb (20lb total) x 12

Cardio (1 hour)
Bike 30 minutes level 4 fat burn
Treadmill: 10 minutes 10% 2.5 speed
10 minutes 15% 3.0 speed
10 minutes 15% 3.3 speed

Tossed in the extra set on the decline chest press to see if I could do it and surprised myself by pulling it off.  Was almost wishing I had a spotter on the barbell pullovers, the last reps on the last 2 sets were tough, but got them.  If I go up to 40lb bar, I will be looking for help.  No point in hurting myself.  Had a nice increase in the cable flies   and was liking the decline cable chest press   .  However, feeling today's workout in my biceps.  Thinking I need to really fource myself to focus on using the chest especially for the flies.  Overall I good workout.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 12, 2005)

Ended up working way longer than I intended to today and had errands to run after so didn't make it to the gym.  Hoping to only work a half day tomorrow and then hit the gym.  So far just a couple little aches from yesterday's workout, tomorrow may be a different story.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 12, 2005)

We all have days like that  .  Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, a day off that isn't on the schedule can sometimes really jumpstart your system.  Don't sweat it.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> We all have days like that  .  Have fun tomorrow.




  Days that include 11 hours of data entry?  That was my day today.  I'm working on entering billing for the practice into a new database and saying we are behind is a huge understatement.

I kinda sorta expected that I wouldn't make it to the gym today and all I would have done is cardio which I covered pretty well yesterday.  Tomorrow, yeah another day of data entry, but going to try for half day (about 6 hours worth) and then gym for back followed by cardio.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 12, 2005)

Wo's are looking good    Hats off to you for training with a migraine


----------



## Devlin (Nov 12, 2005)

gw-thanks...it was just a dull migraine and the workout got the endorphines going which killed the migraine


----------



## Devlin (Nov 13, 2005)

I love back day   Dispite not lifting in the order I had initially intended to, I still had fantastic workout today with even better gains  

Closed grip pull downs
40lb x 15
55lb x 15
70x x 15    (increased reps and felt what the hell.....)
85lb x 8   

Hammer Strength low reverse grip rows (these kill me)
35lb* 2x12
40lb x 10

Hammer Strength High pull downs
35lb x 15
45lb x 15
55lb x 10   

Bent Over BB Single arm rows
20lb x 15
22.5lb x 15
25lb x 15

Low Lat Row
40lb x 15
55lb x 15
70lb x 12 (body getting a bit tired here but not about to quit    )
85lb x 8   

Tricep push downs
20lb x 15
30lb x 15
40lb x 15 (tri's starting to go beyond burning on last reps)

Overhead tricep extensions
20lb x 15
30lb x 15
40lb x 15

Assisted pullups (biceps not happy we me here, but toughed it out)
60lb off set x 12
50lb off set x 8
40lb off set x 4 (biceps said enough    )

Assisted Dips
60lb off set x 15
50lb off set x 12
40lb off set x 10

Cardio: 30 minutes 10% incline 4.0 speed

Total workout: 1.5 hours

I surprised myself with huge increases in weights.  Felt incredible! My weight is holding at 116lb so only one more pound to ht my weight loss goal.  I know I can knock off the last pound.  I was considering cutting another 5lbs, but I know someone will be happy when I say I reconsidered and I don't plan on cutting any more weight.  However, the body fat has to keep dropping   .  I know I have to be putting on some nice lean muscle.  I am so likely what I see in the mirror    and seeing those changes already makes me work harder so I can see more.   Tomorrow, my trainer gets to see how far he can push my legs which means I may not be able to walk tues or wed 

Opps forgot to add....Whole day off from work tomorrow   but there is a slim chance I could be called into work     I am soooo looking forward to sleeping in.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2005)

wOw ! You're kickin' ass in here 

About time for new pics isn't it


----------



## Devlin (Nov 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> wOw ! You're kickin' ass in here
> 
> About time for new pics isn't it



Thanks.  As for pics, they will be coming in another couple weeks if not sooner.  Want the abs to start showing a bit more before I take another round of pics.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2005)

Good job Devlin  Looking strong on this workout.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice work, Dev.  Enjoy the day off.

 You know, I figured it would just be a matter of time before GDub started pestering in here for pics.  Hey Gary, howcome you never ask me for pics?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Dev. Enjoy the day off.
> 
> You know, I figured it would just be a matter of time before GDub started pestering in here for pics. Hey Gary, howcome you never ask me for pics?


Py, buddy, you know I want pics of you. Just didn't want everyone else to know


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Py, buddy, you know I want pics of you. Just didn't want everyone else to know



 Hey now, I'd say keep it clean in here, but 9 times out of 10 I'm the one who's mind lands in the gutter.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok today's workout with trainer was a bit disappointing volume wise, but my body wasn't too happy with me after yesterday's back workout.  However, today's workout made me make a huge mental note...it not a good idea to do quads day after a hard back workout   .  Also thinking that I may have been able to do more if the rotation was a bit different.

Legs:
Lunges length of gym (about 100 feet)
run up and down 2 flights of stairs
Lunges back length of gym

Did the above twice.

Squats on LifeFitness squat machine
100lb x 15, 15, 12, 8 (body saying  )

Leg extensions (Hammer Strength)
40lb x 6 (left knee tossed in the towel here  )
15lb x 6, 15, 12 (left knee happier with this weight)  

Hip adductor:
15lb* 3x15

Thinking if the 2 sets lunges with stairs had been split I would have been able to squat more.  When doing the squats my body was truely saing  do you think you are doing, this is not gonna last after yesterday's workout.  When I hit the 4th set of squats, I was sweating pretty good (yes I am a woman who does indeed sweat when she lifts) and when I hit the 8th rep my body said  9th rep not happening. I had hit failure and was saying  . When all was said and done, I went and layed in the sauna for 15 minutes which felt ohh so good.   Ok now for the good news....weighed in at 116.4 lbs....weighed out of gym at 115.8 lbs and that with downing 1L of water while lifting. 

I am forseeing either a cardio only day tomorrow or complete day off.  I will decide tomorrow.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2005)

Now for updates:

Stats (10/29): 31 yrs old (turning 32 Nov 29th)/ (11/14)
5'4" 118 lbs 20%BF/ 115.8 lbs BF discussed at end
chest 34/32   
waist 25/25
hips 34/33.5   
arms 11/11.5   
quads 21/21
calf 13.5/13.5
shoulders 37/38

As for my body fat, I had measurements taken last week with calipers.  Now I punched the numbers into an online caliculator and got one result.  Used 2 different calulations and got 2 different results.  I am happy with all three results as they say I've dropped body fat.  Trainer used one calculation and I am not happy with the result and don't believe it.

Trainer calculation: 23% 
First calculation I did using 3 measurements: 18.77%   
Second calculation using 6 measurements:  17.69%   
Online calculator using 3 measurements: 14.3%   

I can't beleive my body fat went up or that I have 23% body fat.  I am more incline to beleive the 2 calculations I did using calculation methods I found online.  So if anyone has a tried and true body fat calulation, hand it over or I can post the my caliper measurements.

I also sucked it up and took some pics today (gw  your welcome) and will post them in my gallery in a few minutes.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi devlin,

I don't know how to whistle over the internet, so   

I had the same frustration with body fat measurement.  So, what I do is pick one method, do it three times and take the average.  Then, next time, whether or not its accurate in terms of actual bf, it is relative to the last.  Then I know if I'm going up or down.

Good work girl.  You look happy in the pics!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

Good work on the leg w/o.  That's a tough load, glad to see yo uworked as hard as you did.

 The pics look very good.  Even over a short time it looks like you've toned up a bit.  As to your comment about your lower half lagging, I think most women will tell you they have the same problem, so don't beat yourself up over it.  But overall you're showing good progress and working hard.  Well done!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2005)

Boilermaker-Thanks.  I will probably do the same thing, pick one methond of caluclating BF and stick with it. Trainer supposed to have a couple other methods of calulating too, so will have to see what other numbers he comes up with.  Either way I am happy with my progress.  As to looking happy in the pics, I was laughing at the looks my dogs were giving me while taking the pics.  They were like what the hell are you doing lol.

Pylon-I am ultra tough on myself (as some who really know me can atest to) and expected more of myself today, but ohh well, I will do better on legs next time.  I was a bit suprised that progress could be seen in the pics in the short time, but I feel the pics don't show as much as in person does or just need to get better pics taken.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice wo girl !!!  I bet I could not keep up with you in the gym  


Oh , and the pics look good. Like the back and abs


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo girl !!!  I bet I could not keep up with you in the gym
> 
> 
> Oh , and the pics look good. Like the back and abs



Thank you. I'm sure you could keep up with me, now today a snail could have kept up with me.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thank you. I'm sure you could keep up with me, now today a snail could have kept up with me.


 That means you're doing it right!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That means you're doing it right!



Ohh I knew I was doing it right, when I felt like I was gonna    near the end of the last set of squats.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, when I got up this morning I knew yesterday's workout was actually tougher on my body that I thought.  Not only were my quads hurting, but gluts too.  It was little a pain in the ass to sit today at work.  I probably could have handled a nice walk on the treadmill today, but opted to come straight home from work.  Really didn't want to take the chance of getting caught in the gym during a severe storm that has the possiblity of spawning a tornado.  Yeah I'm one of the lucky ones that is sitting in a tornado watch as we speak.  Hopefully the storms will not be as bad as expected, but the way it is looking I'm going to be in for a rough night of storms.

Speaking of storms, I'm hoping other members on here who are in Illinios, Indiana, especially Indy, those around Nashville and those who are in the midwest/Ohio Valley area are all ok. I heard Indy got hit hard by storms/tornados and may be getting hit again and Nashville was to be hit hard by storms/tornados this evening.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

Keep on moving, Dev, otherwise you may be immobile in the morning!

 Good luck with the storm.  Stay safe.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Keep on moving, Dev, otherwise you may be immobile in the morning!
> 
> Good luck with the storm.  Stay safe.



If the storms are as bad as they say they could be, I won't have to worry about being immobile as I will be on the run with my dogs into shelter.  However, if my body responds as it normal does I should be back on track tomorrow with no problems.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 15, 2005)

Sister Devlin, thought I'd drop by, hope you don't mind!!! w/o's are lookin great, nice progress, keep it up!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sister Devlin, thought I'd drop by, hope you don't mind!!! w/o's are lookin great, nice progress, keep it up!!!



Archangel-No I don't mind at all.  Welcome and thank you.  By the way, hope you don't mind, but I have been lurking in your journal and have enjoyed following along.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 15, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Archangel-No I don't mind at all.  Welcome and thank you.  By the way, hope you don't mind, but I have been lurking in your journal and have enjoyed following along.


My pleasure, feel free to post up in mine, the more the merrier in my opinion!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

Let's hope you don't lose power  No more IM for the rest of the night.

Stay safe.  I don't want to see you on the news describing what the tornado sounded like!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh, and I forgot.  Take a look at Pylon's journal.  We're tossing around the idea of an IM get together for this region in the spring.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 15, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Let's hope you don't lose power  No more IM for the rest of the night.
> 
> Stay safe.  I don't want to see you on the news describing what the tornado sounded like!



I'm hoping I don't loose power too.  Realized I'm 2 batteries short for my emergency portable TV   However, as long as the phone line stays up, I will still be able to access IM even without power since I use a laptop    The good part about storms, I live on the top floor of the building so greatview, but that also the bad part if we get tornados.  My dogs will be getting their harnesses with their ID tags on in a few minutes and I will be tossing my meds as well as my dogs' meds in a bag just in case   .  I've ridden a few storms like this out already here and better to be prepared


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2005)

Well my plan for this evening got shot to shit.  Had planned to go to the gym right from work and then dinner after workout.  That didn't happen since boss took me and his mom out to dinner after work, couldn't say no as it was a 'bonus' dinner for putting in long hours the past couple weeks.  So hit the gym after dinner and the full feeleing had me feeling like crap, but I still got a decent workout in.

Shoulders:
Dumbbell Shoulder Press (first time doing these)
10lb x15, 15, 15

Front Raises
8lb x 15, 15, 15

Side raises
8lb x 15, 15, 15

Bent over rear raises
8lb x 15, 15, 15

Cardio:
Treadmill: 1 hour (first half hour 10%-15% incline max speed 3.0; second half hour 1.0% incline but speed 4.0)

Switched out machine shoulder presses with the dumbbell shoulder press and felt a major difference.  Thinking the dumbbell shoulder press will be staying in my workout   Didn't have major increases here, but got a few extra reps in on all sets of raises which is a plus.  Felt better after workout and really felt better after taking a nice hot bubble bath   

Last nights storms lost some of their strength by the time they hit my place so it wasn't as bad as it was in eastern Kentucky and down in the Nashville areas.  I'm thankful my area was not affected, but feel really bad about those that got hit hard by the storms especially since some got hit within the last few weeks by severe storms.  Hopefull those affected will recover quickly.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey, at least you got to work out.  Some of us are stuck without facilities...  

 Glad the storms passed you by.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 17, 2005)

Good to hear you made it through the storms.  It has been real windy here.  And now..............snow.  I like the dumbell pressses better than the machines too.  The machine feels akward to me, like my shoulder can't get out of the way of itself.  P-Funk advised pressing in the sagital plane.  You probably saw his explanation in my journal.  Made a huge difference for me.  Well, I'm off for a long day of work and a long drive this evening.  Catch up with you Sunday.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 17, 2005)

Boilermaker-We had snow flurries yesterday and it freaked me out since the day before it had been in the 70's.  Today we had a lovely high in the 30's   It would not have been too bad, but my boss cut my chain to the desk and pulled me out into the field to work.  Was I dressed to work outside today....hell no.  I froze my ass off for about an hour and a half.  Took me all day to warm up, but I finally did.  Hit the gym after work and had a better workout than expected.

Abs & cardio:
Sidebends with dumbbell
10lbx15
25lbx15
25lbx15    (should have gone up to 30lb)

cable crunches
20lbx20
30lbx20
40lbx12   

Twists on incline board (2nd rail from floor)
10lb plate x 20, 20, 20

Straight leg raises on incline board (1st rail from floor)
3 set x 15

Cardio:
Precor Elipitcal: 20 min Level 3-4
Stairmaster: 20 minutes Level 5
Brisk Walked on track 1/4 mile
Jogged on track 1/4   
Brisk walk on track 1/4 mile
Jogged on track 1/4 mile   

Over all liked today's workout.  I have backed off ab work and instead will only hit them once maybe twice a week, but with weight added.  The weight today really hit the abs    Decided to really split up my cardio and not sure what got intome, I not only opted to hit the track instead of a treadmill, but actually jogged   Thinking I will continue hitting the track and work on shorter walks, longer jogging.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks good, Dev.  Real world track work is much diff from treadmill work, no?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks good, Dev.  Real world track work is much diff from treadmill work, no?



Yeah it is.  I had an easier time jogging on the track than I do on the treadmill.  I dispise jogging on the treadmill.  I prefer speed walking on the treadmill or working on an incline,  but the track a nice change of pace.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow,

put those abs through the ringer didn't we  

Don't forget to save some energy for the BIG trapeze


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> put those abs through the ringer didn't we
> Don't forget to save some energy for the BIG trapeze



The stronger the core muscles, the better the trapeze workout is.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Boilermaker-We had snow flurries yesterday and it freaked me out since the day before it had been in the 70's.  Today we had a lovely high in the 30's QUOTE]
> U sure you aren't here in Colorado? It was the same here...even showed footage of guy doing final mowing of a lawn in the aftenon..then it was snowing sideways from force wind by nightfall....
> 
> Hiya Devlin- I've seen ya posting around and finaly found my way here.
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

You might be a redneck if:



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> I don't want to see you on the news describing what the tornado sounded like!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow,
> 
> put those abs through the ringer didn't we
> 
> Don't forget to save some energy for the BIG trapeze



Opps, may not have especially after today's workout.



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> The stronger the core muscles, the better the trapeze workout is.



I second that   

  Triple Threat -Welcome to my journal.



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya Devlin- I've seen ya posting around and finaly found my way here.
> Forgive for not reading all 80-some posts...but I read the 1st and the last...does that count?
> Are you a vet?
> 
> How'd you like the DB Mil Presses? one of my favorite exercises...



 Burner - Welcome to my journal, glad you finally made it over.  I guess I can forgive you for not reading all the posts, just kidding.  It's ok, I have a feeling you may browse thru them at a later time.

No not a vet, I just work for one who does all horses.  The practice is all mobile so lots of time outside, which I enjoy except for when I freeze my ass off.  It getting time to break out the carhartt's.  However, since this is our "slow" time, I have been working in the office doing a combination of getting the billing for clients caught up and entering "patient" exams into a new database.  It's a long hellish job since there about 6000 exams to enter and bill    The only good thing/scary thing about entering all the exams is I've been present for most of them


----------



## Devlin (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is today's workout.

Back/Tricep/Bicep:

Lat row:
40 x 15
55 x 15
70 x 15   
85 x 10    

Wide grip lat pull down:
55 x 15
70 x 12
85 x 8 

Straight Arm Pull/Push downs:
20 x 15
20 x 15
30 x 12   

Under handed pull downs:
40 x 15
55 x 15
70 x 15    (could have gone higher weight here)

Single arm bent over Row"
15 x 15
20 x 15
25 x 15 (biceps starting to tire here)

Tricep push downs:
20 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 12 

Overhead tricep extensions:
20 x 15
25 x 9   (hit a major wall)
20 x 15

Single arm cable bicep curl:
20 x 15
25 x 15
30 x 7 

Assisted pull ups: 
70lb off set x 15
60lb off set x 12
50lb off set x 6 

Assisted dips:
70lb off set x 15
60lb off set x 15
50lb off set x 15   

I decided to combine back and arm day today and as a result I toasted my biceps and triceps    Over all a great workout.  I started off real strong.  I'm not liking the wide grip lat pull downs as much as closed grip ones, but ohh well it showed me where I need to work.  I used a different cable/pulley station for the tricep pushdowns and overhead extensions and for some reason the weight felt much heavier at this station than at the one I normally use.  On the second set of overhead extensions, I hit major failure after only 9 reps and wasn't too happy about it, but ohh well I will do better next time.  I still continued on after that and finished everything that I had planned.

As I was leaving I saw a woman who I had heard talking about a fitness competition she had competed in and had done very well in so I stopped to talk to her.  Turns out she competed back in June and will probably compete sometime in March.  She then made the comment, "You should compete."  As I was walking out of the gym I  realized she had actually complimented me.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

It's always better to go wide...
My ex is a vet; small animals. 
have u seen the movie: Serving Sara? The part where they have to pretend to be vets to inseminate(sp) a bull? I about fell off the couch..
Good stuff.

'k..here's where I get slapped down for not reading the 3 full pages: Do u always do such high reps or are you on a rep week?
I bet your arms were baked after that!

I dinked my whole week up and have not been yet..and am now showing clients homes tomroow afternoon...will see if I have time. (have friend coming to town before I go to work at night)
oy...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, this is where you get slapped down for not reading all...As to the reps...yes I'm in the habit of doing high reps.  I don't think I would know how to act if I did even higher weight but low reps.

Arms were pretty much toasted after today's workout.  Driving home, I was thinking I may be screwed tomorrow when I try to do simple things such as blowing my nose  

Haven't seen the movie, however, I have seen and assisted with more artifical insemenations of horses than I would have liked too and have been present for what in the business is referred to live cover   I haven't attended many births, but I get to handle most of the newborns when they are about 8 hours old for their neonatal exams.  It has been so intersting and rewarding to see how the babies are growing thru the months and then to learn that they are selling for $100,000-$450,000 or more as babies (5 months of age up to 11 months of age).


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2005)

Damn good looking wo !!!!

There are some incredibly strong/determined women her at IM and you are one of them  

Competition !!  Cool !!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn good looking wo !!!!
> 
> There are some incredibly strong/determined women her at IM and you are one of them
> 
> Competition !!  Cool !!



Wow! Thanks gw.

I'm actually at work working on the database, surprise surprise, I'm a workaholic too   However, yesterdy's workout caught up with me and lats are hurting.  I actually broke down and took a couple of Alieve for them


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> She then made the comment, "You should compete."  As I was walking out of the gym I  realized she had actually complimented me.



It's the little moments like this that make all the hard work worthwhile.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It's the little moments like this that make all the hard work worthwhile.



You are right Triple Threat.  Also when the built guys who are regulars and train hard watch me lift between their sets it makes all the hard work I put in worth it.  Plus seeing my body looking better now than it did ten years ago really makes it worth the work.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 19, 2005)

I am such a glutten for punsihment.  As if yesterday's workout was hard enough, I doubled back today and hit chest. 

Chest:
Hammer Strength iso-lateral chest press:
25 x 12
30 x 6 
35 x 0 
32.5 x 2 

Barbell pull overs:
20 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15 (tricep's quivering on last reps)

Cable fly (weight listed for each arm)
7.5 x 15
10 x 12
12.5 x 12   

DEcline cable chest press (superset with cable fly)
7.5 x 15
10 x 12
12.5 x 12   

Pushups
12, 10, 8 

I was really wishing I had a lifting partner today.  I'm very disappointed with the Hammer strength chest press, but arms and back were saying no way especially when I went for the 35lbs so dropped it down. If I had a partner today I would have gone for the one rep at 35, but ohh well next time.  I was thrilled to pull off the pushups at the end of the workout    Over all I am happy with today's workout, especially since I worked the back and arms hard yesterday.  I'm considering either just doing cardio tomorrow or just taking the day off since I have the chance to sleep in,  but I also have laundry to do, some shopping to do and have to swing by work to do prep work for monday.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey don't be so hard on yourself, thats our job!!!  But in all seriousness, your doin GREAT, so keep that chin up and your heart light!!! So are you seriously considering a competition? Thats awesome, I say Go For It!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey don't be so hard on yourself, thats our job!!!  But in all seriousness, your doin GREAT, so keep that chin up and your heart light!!! So are you seriously considering a competition? Thats awesome, I say Go For It!!!



Archangel-When it comes to my body I'm a 'bit' of a perfectionist so I tend to be  very hard on myself which I feel isn't always a bad thing since it eeps me motivated.  This board and the members on it keep me motivated from their feedback and comments so go ahead and be hard on me, can't be any worse than I am on myself (atleast I hope not    )

As for a competition    My goal is to be fitness comp ready, but haven't picked a specific comp as a goal yet.  Heard there is one in March, but have my doubts that my lower body would be ready by then.  Plus in al honesty I don't know if I could handle the pre-contest regime. Another thing, for me finances are extrememly tight right now (think i hear my checkbook screaming in pain as I speak it is so tight) so not only  have I been doing all this totally natural, but the gym has been my place to escape/workoff my mental burdens.  

With that said, I'm not up to browsing thru the supplement and diet sections to look for reviews on which protein/whey tastes the best so if you all wouldn't mind sharing which ones you think taste the best, I would appreciate it.  I know I need to start taking in some extra protein at this point and since I need to order some Vit E for me and my dogs and Samm-e for my one dog (yes my dogs take vit E along with some Samm-e), figured I may as well go for it and get some whey for protein shakes.

Thanks everyone


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

I understand!!! I really like Optimum Nutritions line of protein, tastes pretty good, I really like the Cookies and Cream!!! Write your goals down on paper, and post them on the fridge, in your car, wherever you need to keep motivated, I bet you can be just fine by March!!! Its 99 % mental, go for it, you gotta have faith in yourself, we do!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Archangel.  

Looking in the mirror everyday and stepping on the dreaded scale is what really keeps me motivated.  I am committed to getting a flat stomach with a nice 6 pack and loosing some off my hips and thighs.

I have to admit, I know for a fact a friend is lurking in my journal.  Said friend last saw me in person on 10/31 and will not see me until sometime next year (March, maybe May having a blond moment    ) That friend is probably saying right now, "What stomach, it already flat and you already have a 6 pack." My reply, Thanks, but it will be even flatter with a more defined 6 pack by the time you get back


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't know what a Hammer Strength iso-lateral chest press: is but I'm sure 30-35 lbs isn't something to cry about.  

You look great now, can't wait to see what you look like when you look good enough to please yourself . Did that make sense ? lol


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

gw- here is a link to the Hammer strength iso-lateral chest/bench press that I used.

http://us.commercial.lifefitness.com/content.cfm/iso-lateralbenchpress 

Thanks for the wonderful compliment.  Yes it mase sense.  As to how I will look when I get the the point I am happy, well all I can say is my hips will be smaller, my thighs will be nicely defined, I will have a flat tummy with a nice defined 6 pack.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Ohh... I was crying because I had done better the week before on that exercise and because my arms and back had totally crapped out when I went for the 35lbs.  Guess I should have added that since it an iso-lateral machine, the 35lbs is for each arm.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh... I was crying because I had done better the week before on that exercise and because my arms and back had totally crapped out when I went for the 35lbs.  Guess I should have added that since it an iso-lateral machine, the 35lbs is for each arm.


I love that machine! I used it last night. I usually finish my workouts w/ the decline. machine.

Don't worry too much about the #'s...there's so many fators that could have been the reason why your #'s were different. (sore muscles, tired, didnt eat enough...weren't in the 'zone'...etc.)
You were close, you wore them out and overall you progressed.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yes, this is where you get slapped down for not reading all...As to the reps...yes I'm in the habit of doing high reps.  I don't think I would know how to act if I did even higher weight but low reps.
> 
> Arms were pretty much toasted after today's workout.  Driving home, I was thinking I may be screwed tomorrow when I try to do simple things such as blowing my nose
> 
> Haven't seen the movie, however, I have seen and assisted with more artifical insemenations of horses than I would have liked too and have been present for what in the business is referred to live cover   I haven't attended many births, but I get to handle most of the newborns when they are about 8 hours old for their neonatal exams.  It has been so intersting and rewarding to see how the babies are growing thru the months and then to learn that they are selling for $100,000-$450,000 or more as babies (5 months of age up to 11 months of age).


tell ya what...if you can lift those HEAVY...SORE...achy...arms...you can slap the hell outta me...


Ok...I am sure it isn't to funny to see it in person...but the movie was hilarious! Go rent it! you're still here? reading? Leave! Go to blockbuster right this moment!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

Heya Dev...

 I think with the effort you are putting in, you could do a March comp for sure...

 ...OR...

 ...you can just plan to do the Show Me's in May.  Give yourself a little extra time, come share the stage with Archie!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Dev...
> 
> ...you can just plan to do the Show Me's in May.  Give yourself a little extra time, come share the stage with Archie!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Dev...
> 
> I think with the effort you are putting in, you could do a March comp for sure...
> 
> ...


That's a great idea Pylon.  Devlin, think of all the support you will have in the crowd from the IM group.  The protien whey I buy is sportpharma and I get it at Costco.  I get chocolate and it costs around $20 for 6 pounds.  I think it tastes fine, but it's the olny one I've ever tried. 

Good looking workouts and intensity levels


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks guys.  I'm thinking May is a better goal to shoot for.    

Boilermaker - The intensity is certainly there almost every workout and I'm loving it.

Pylon - Thanks for the vote for March, but thinking your idea for May is better.  Liking the idea of having Archangel as support in a comp and the IM members in the audience as support too.

Burner -  sorry no slapping smiley and the arms not as sore as expected   Wish I had seen your post about blockbuster while out and about today, now that I am home, I am done for the night.  As for the Hammer Strength, I in general like all of them.  They really kick my ass which is a good thing.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

I got to sleep in today and it felt sooo good.  Finally dragged my lazy ass out and did laundry, shopping, stopped into work and then hit the gym for cardio.

Cardio only day:
Treadmill: 
10 minutes 10% incline at 2.5 speed
10 minutes 15% incline at 3.0 speed
10 minutes 15% incline at 2.5 speed

BIke:
15 minutes level 3
15 minutes level 4

Total cardio: 1 hour

Took it easy today.  Have worked the body hard the 2 previous days and have a training session with PT tomorrow night so figured a break not going to hurt.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

For the record, the best shake I have tasted is the Instone stuff, but it is really pricey.  I'm with Archie on the ON stuff.  (I like the rocky road flavor.)  It also mixes very well in water.  

 Of course, if you are cutting you really get more thermogenic reaction from real food, but with your schedule I can see where a shake mix would come in really handy.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I got to sleep in today and it felt sooo good. Finally dragged my lazy ass out and did laundry, shopping, stopped into work and then hit the gym for cardio.
> 
> Cardio only day:
> Treadmill:
> ...


You call an hour of cardio taking it easy ?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You call an hour of cardio taking it easy ?



 Lol.  I know I'm a bit crazy, but then again I am a blond   That was an easy day for me, I typically do an hour of cardio after a half hour to hour of lifting


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You call an hour of cardio taking it easy ?



I call an hour of cardio about two weeks worth.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 20, 2005)

I think I'd go crazy out of boredom doing an hour of cardio... I rarely ever do more than 20 mins... Usually I keep it to 10 .


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I think I'd go crazy out of boredom doing an hour of cardio... I rarely ever do more than 20 mins... Usually I keep it to 10 .



Ahh well I battle the boredom a couple different ways.  

1. The treadmill I prefer over looks the free weights and the machines so I tend to people watch while listening to music.  It can be very entertaining at times watching people. (Note it really helps that eye candy is usually in attendance  )

2. Starirmaster next to the treadmill so see above.  

3. Bike is in cardio theater so I watch a movie or on weekend football.

4. If favorite treadmill or stairmaster not available, I use another treadmill that has a flatscreen tv with cable.

5. Occassionally, like today, I read a book.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ahh well I battle the boredom a couple different ways.
> 
> 1. The treadmill I prefer over looks the free weights and the machines so I tend to people watch while listening to music. It can be very entertaining at times watching people. (Note it really helps that eye candy is usually in attendance  )
> 
> 2. Starirmaster next to the treadmill so see above.


 So many unsuspecting spies in the gym...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> So many unsuspecting spies in the gym...





Ohh yeah and it soo much fun


----------



## Devlin (Nov 21, 2005)

11/21-Legs with PT

warmup:
1/8 mile walk, 1/4 mile jog 

Squats with LifeFitness machine:
50 x 15 (left knee said these were not happening so completely altered workout)

Hammer Strength Leg extensions:
20 x 15, 15, 15, 15

Hammer Strength Leg curls
35 x 15, 15 ,15, 15

Adductor:
70 x 15, 15, 15
80 x 15

Abductor:
90 x 15, 15, 15 ,15

Cardio: 30 minutes on recumbant bike Level 3

My left knee has been bothering me for a few weeks and each leg day it getting worse.  Today with only 50lb on the squat machine, my knee was almost screaming in pain so trainer opted to try and eliminate knees.  We did the extensions with low weight to hit quads but be easy on the knee.  It is looking like squats are going to be out until I can get the knee rested enough and then build it back up.  So for the time being it will be lunges, leg presses and step ups for quads.  With that said, workout overall was good.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 21, 2005)

knee pain = no good.  Hope it heals up quickly for you.  Does it hurt doing cardio?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

thought about seeig a doc about it? maybe something is rubbing..that shouldn't be?...like bones?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 21, 2005)

Boilermaker-it aches a little bit when I am on the bike for longer than 15-20 minutes but not nearly as bad as when trying to squat weight.

Burner- yeah I have thought about it and well I'm not real fond of going to doctors.  The last time I had it checked, it was referred to something like a floating knee cap.  One doc said to focus on strengthing the lower end of the quad, directly above the knee.  Another said the problem is with tendons, ligaments and cartlage that hold the knee cap in place are weak from being overworked.  I think it both.  The quad needs to be strenghened, but I probably was hitting it too hard too fast.  My left knee cap does "float" a bit too much which not helping matters.  So I will back off the weight and build back up slowly.  Maybe even start taking joint supplements.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Burner- yeah I have thought about it and well I'm not real fond of going to doctors.


 Be careful there Dev...I think you dripped a little irony on the floor....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Listen to your knees.  If it hurst that much in the joint, don't do it.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok maybe I should rephrase     If it something I can treat myself with rest, advil/naproxen or wrapping/bandage I do that.  I am one of those that has to be half dead before I do to the doctor.   

I so love being able use the high speed connection at work to sneak on here and listen to internet radio.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Listen to your knees.  If it hurst that much *smoke a joint* , *just* do it.



for medicinal purposes?

remember: puff, puff..pass....
(heard that in a movie..)


But seriously, maybe see a specialist? Maybe a knee brace will do he trick to keep them in place? Either way, do be careful.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 22, 2005)

A specialist 

I will probably break down and start using a brace.  However, first I am going to back the weight down on legs and then resort to a brace.  Pretty much knee telling me I have worked it way too hard.  Not too much to worry about, but thanks guys.  

I should mention that I am one that even when I fractured my ankle I didn't go to a doc.  I just put a soft cast on it and didnt work legs for a few weeks.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

u are hard core!
did u have a bad experience w/ a doc once?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 22, 2005)

I had been sick alot as a child and spent lots of time in docs offices and hospital.  However, I worked in a human hospital for 8 years as a medical technologist and resident vampire.  After that I became one of the worst patients and avoid docs as much as possible.  Plus why spend all that money when I can perform the same treatment as the docs.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

u  were a vampire?
(how about that..thru all that post..this is what I zoned in on..)
muhahahahaaa....

well, if u have an idea of what u are doing then....


----------



## Devlin (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> *u  were a vampire*?
> (how about that..thru all that post..this is what I zoned in on..)
> muhahahahaaa....
> 
> well, if u have an idea of what u are doing then....



Well I worked grave yard shift and collected blood samples. pretty close to the definition of a vampire.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

I used to work mid shifts up till recently...now I am a normal, mon - fri 0730 - 1630 worker! (WAHOO!)


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

Great lookin w/o, be careful with that knee!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner-I did midnight shift full time for 6 years and started to get tired of no life.  Now I'm currently on a normal shift 8-5, but that will change in Jan to 6am-6pm or later and by march I will be at work by 530am and probably will not get done until 7pm or later.  Ohh well, atleast I get paid hourly   

Archangel-Thanks.  I will be careful with the knee.  I'm backing off the weight and will play with cardio a bit to see what works and what doesn't.  I will still work legs, but will do a combo to strengthen the knee and build muscle.  

Over all, knee felt fine today and just the smallest of aches in the hamstrings.  Decided to hit shoulders and "some" cardio.

Shoulders:

Shoulder press machine:
30 x 15 

Dumbbell shoulder press:
10 x 15, 15, 15 

Side raises:
8 x 15, 15, 15

Front raises:
8 x 15, 15, 15

Bent over rear raises:
8x 15, 15, 15

Cardio: (total 1 hour)
Stairmaster: 20 minutes Level 4
Treadmill: 20 minutes 10-15% incline 2.5-3.0 speed
Bike: 20 minutes Level 2

Started doing shoulders on the shoulder press machine and was quickly reminded that I prefer the shoulder press with dumbbells so went for that.  I really feel the dumbbell shoulder press and the last reps are tough.  I will be sticking with the 8lbs on raises as last reps are difficult.  I am considered changing the shoulder exercises a bit for next week, we will see what I come up with. Suggestions will be considered so feel free to toss in ideas.  Now for the cardio, nether the stairmaster nor the treadmill bothered my knee, but the bike did when I tried level 3 and above.  So I backed the level down and felt no aches or tightness in the knee.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey Devlin,

Somewhere I read a post by P-funk where he said that if you have an injured knee you could still train the other leg hard and get a crossover effect.  I don't know if that's true and I wouldn't want you to end up with a peg leg on one side and a construction barrel for the other, but maybe it's worth considering.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Devlin,
> 
> Somewhere I read a post by P-funk where he said that if you have an injured knee you could still train the other leg hard and get a crossover effect.  I don't know if that's true and I wouldn't want you to end up with a peg leg on one side and a construction barrel for the other, but maybe it's worth considering.



I may end up doing something like that, train the right with higher weight than the left.  Another thing that I will be changing is that I will be working legs on my own and work upper body with trainer.  That alone may make a difference with my knee.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice wo,

Pains are there for a reason. be sure to listen to them.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 23, 2005)

Studies have shown that unlike arms, there does not seem to be a difference in unilateral strenght in legs.  (Your dominant arm will be stronger, but not the leg.)  I think that may have been there Patrick's crossover effect comes from, but that's just a guess.

 As for shoulders, I still like side laterals and mil presses.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

I can't offer any advice on the knee since I've never had any significant knee problems. But good luck finding out what's wrong and avoiding it in the future.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2005)

Triple-Thanks.  

My knee overall not that bad except for when I do squats and then it bothers me.  The cold, damp weather is not helping any of my old injuries either.  I noticed last night there is some slight localized swelling in my knee so leaning more towards soft tissue issues versus bone on bone issues.  What can I do for it.. rest, advil/naproxen, joint supplements with MSM may help too.  The "injury" too old for ice so heat therapy should also help which is what I did last night and it felt better today. The last time this happened I did the above and backed off weights and it improved so it just my body telling me to back off, hopefully.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

have a nice holiday, devlin.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 23, 2005)

Great w/o, have a GREAT Thanksgiving too!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2005)

Boilermaker & Archangel- Thanks and same to you.

I worked extra hours today in order to get caught up and be able to take tomorrow off.  I did a quick ab workout after work.

Abs:

crunches:
20 x 20
30 x 15
40 x 15

Side Bends:
15 x 15
25 x 15
30 x 15

Weights Twists on ball:
3* 10lb x 15

Hanging Knee raises:
15, 15, 15

Abs were feeling this workout     Skipped cardio today, but will be hitting cardio tomorrow as well as back.  Yes, I plan to go to the gym on the holiday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yes, I plan to go to the gym on the holiday.



Now that's dedication.      Happy T-day.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2005)

Good for you, planning to goto the gym on a holiday.  I do as well.  Also, rock on with the cardio.  I could never make myself do 60 minutes of solid state cardio again!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good for you, planning to goto the gym on a holiday.  I do as well.  Also, rock on with the cardio.  I could never make myself do 60 minutes of solid state cardio again!



 Cowpimp.  I'm happy to see you in here.  Also nice to see I'm not the only one who celebrates part of the holiday in the gym.

Happy Thanksgiving to all.

Back day 

Hammer Strength low row with underhanded grip:
25 x 15
35 x 12
40 x 10

Wide Grip Lat pull down:
55 x 15
70 x 12

Close grip lat pull down:
85 x 8 

Under handed pull down:
55 x 15
70 x 12
85 x 6

Lat cable row:
40 x 15
55 x 15
70 x 15
85 x 10

Tricep rope push down:
20 x 12
25 x 8 
10 x 15 (30lb not happening today  )

Overhead tricep extension:
20 x 12
25 x 8 
10 x 15 (30 lb not happening here either  )

Bent Over Dumbbell row:
15 x 15
20 x 15
25 x 15

Cardio:
Recumbant bike: 30 minutes Level 3
Treadmill: 20 minutes 10-15% incline 2.5-3.0 speed
1/4 mile walk followed by
1/4 mile jog (timed about 3 minutes)
1/8 mile walk followed by
1/4 mile jog (timed about 2:15 minutes    )

Finished with....

Assited pullups:
60lb off set x 12
50lb off set x 6
40 lb off set x 3 

Dips:
BW x 6   
BW x 6 
BW x 6   

Fantastic workout today overall.  I switched from wide grip lat pull downs to a close grip lat pull down on last set because biceps killing since I supersetted the wide grip lat pull down with the underhanded pull downs.  I used a different cable station for the triceps and the weight feeling heavier at this station, but I am feeling it so will stick with it.  After the bent over rows, my arms were throbbing so decided to break and knock out cario before pullups and dips.  I'm really happy with the jogging.  Less recovery time between jogging and not getting as winded with the jogging    Finished myself off with the pullups and dips.  Pullups still slacking on, but arms were pretty dead after today's workout.  I decided to say screw it and try dips with my full body weight and I was thrilled to be able to do not only one but 6 per set.  I probably could have gone for higher reps, but as arms were tired played it safe.  Now time to make stuffing and get the turkey in the oven.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

Great w/o Dev!  Most people (myslef included) skipped completely, and there you were kicking ass again.  Well done!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

Pylon-Thanks.  Figured I didn't have much else planned so may as well get a nice workout it, especially if I was going to pig out.  PLus I hit the gym tonight too   

Cardio:
Stairmaster: 20 minutes
5 minutes level 4
5 minutes level 5
5 minutes level 6
5 minutes level 5

Walk/Jog on track: about 15 minutes
1/8 mile walk
1/4 mile jog (about 3 minute pace)
1/8 mile walk
1/4 mile jog (about 2 1/2 minute pace)
1/8 mile walk
1/4 mile jog (about 2-2:15 minute pace)   
1/8 mile walk

Total workout about 40 minutes

Short and sweet cardio only day.  Really happy with how the jogging is coming along.  It is getting easier and easier so looks like jogging sticking around.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

You are rockin on those pullups girl.  Keep up the good work.  BTW, I hate running of any kind


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

I hated running too.  I used to say the only way I would run was if a horse was loose or if someone was chasing my ass.  I have slowly changed my opinion.  Every once and a while I still think I see the shadow of someone chasing me


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

hey u! I also went to the gym yesterday! WAHOO! Pretty much had the run of the place...was nice.
Congrats on the pull ups! That is AWESOME! there are so many women..even people in general who cannot even do one..and u are cranking out sets! hell yeah!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

Boiler-thanks.  They are assisted sets, but getting there. I'd say maybe within 2-3 weeks I'd should be able to get a couple with full body weight.  Now the dips...those I'm rocking on.  NO assist there this week,  full body weight


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I hated running too.  I used to say the only way I would run was if a horse was loose or if someone was chasing my ass.  I have slowly changed my opinion.  Every once and a while I still think I see the shadow of someone chasing me


Ha, back in my days as a dairy field man I had more than one Herd bull charge me when I was in with the ladies   .  I ran then!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

Forgot to mention...gym was busier yesterday than I expected.  Some hardcore lifters, some cardio queens/freaks, and a few who seemed like they had nothing else to do.  Now today, place was empty, but then I got there only an hour before close (closed at 7pm    ) ONly those of us who practically live at the gym     I love it when it empty, can get a complete workout with no one bothering me


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Ha, back in my days as a dairy field man I had more than one Herd bull charge me when I was in with the ladies   .  I ran then!!!!!!!!!!!!


exactly what were u doing with the 'ladies'..sir?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Ha, back in my days as a dairy field man I had more than one Herd bull charge me when I was in with the ladies   .  I ran then!!!!!!!!!!!!



  I bet you did run.  I have also done the run and dive thru a fence when in a field with a horse suffering from PMS...Pissed off Mare Syndrome


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> exactly what were u doing with the 'ladies'..sir?


I was only milking them.  Nothing else.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> exactly what were u doing with the 'ladies'..sir?



  That falls under the don't ask, because you don't want to know


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> That falls under the don't ask, because you don't want to know


Hey, I said I was RUNNING from the herd bull.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

Gives new meaning to Run Forest Run


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

The charging bull never kills anyone.........because everyone runs.  The dangerous ones are the "that bull hasn't ever shown any aggression ever" bull.  That's the one that walks through the milk parlor every day and one day freaks out and crushes someone against the gates.  Those are the dangerous ones.  Devlin knows this, I bet.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Gives new meaning to Run Forest Run


Some of my fastest 40 times ever


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

I haven't dealth with cows or bulls that much, but the same is true with horses.  It's the one that never acts up that can cause the most damage because you let your guard down.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I haven't dealth with cows or bulls that much, but the same is true with horses.  It's the one that never acts up that can cause the most damage because you let your guard down.


Roger to that!  Same with cattle.............Although, when the bull starts to prance, scrape, snort and stomp, you know its time to get out of the road!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm with you on the running thing, Dev.  I always say I don't even run in from the car when it's raining, but am slowly changing my tune...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Some of my fastest 40 times ever


"Jesse Owens ain't got nuthin' on me!"



I just prefer my cows served in form of a juicy steak, with a potato, salad a little garnish..and a nice beverage..


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "Jesse Owens ain't got nuthin' on me!"
> 
> 
> 
> I just prefer my cows served in form of a juicy steak, with a potato, salad a little garnish..and a nice beverage..


That's why you gotta watch the bulls!!  They know that your drooling over their creations.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "Jesse Owens ain't got nuthin' on me!"
> 
> 
> 
> I just prefer my cows served in form of a juicy steak, with a potato, salad a little garnish..and a nice beverage..



Ohh yumm...I second that.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

:d


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2005)

It reminds me of a "Get Fuzzy" comic strip...One character is talking about being a vegetarian and not eating hamburgers because "I like cows.  They're nice.  I don't hold anything against cows."  The other responds "I like cows too.  I hold buns against them."


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

Well I had every intention of going to the gym this evening, but that got shot down.    I ended up staying late at work finishing up some data entry so I could take tomorrow off.  So tomorrow will be a chest and cardio day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2005)

Reading all these posts about running has made me very tired.    Congrats on the dips, btw.  How was T-day?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

T-day was quiet and relaxing with a great workout.  A great day in my book


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

You've been doing real good, don't feel bad about missing today.  Sometimes duty calls.  Just make tomorrow's workout intense enough to make up for it!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You've been doing real good, don't feel bad about missing today.  Sometimes duty calls.  Just make tomorrow's workout intense enough to make up for it!



Thanks CowPimp-I was kicking myself for not going tonight.  If the gym closed at 9pm instead of 7pm I would have been there.  Tomorrow's workout will certainly make up for missing today.  As for work, well I didn't have to stay, but wanted to finish what I was working on so it would help my boss complete what he will be working on tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

...ask for a raise....


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...ask for a raise....



Well it kind of hard to ask for a raise when the reason I am currently working so many hours is to get purchase orders and patient exams into a new database so we can get very long over due billing out.  No bills going out=no money for payroll coming in


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks CowPimp-I was kicking myself for not going tonight. If the gym closed at 9pm instead of 7pm I would have been there. Tomorrow's workout will certainly make up for missing today. As for work, well I didn't have to stay, but wanted to finish what I was working on so it would help my boss complete what he will be working on tomorrow.


 Just keep chanting that mantra "Overtime...overtime...overtime..."


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well it kind of hard to ask for a raise when the reason I am currently working so many hours is to get purchase orders and patient exams into a new database so we can get very long over due billing out.  No bills going out=no money for payroll coming in


...mere details...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...mere details...



 

Until one realizes that we have clients who have racked up $10,000+ bills    and we haven't received any payments in months.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Until one realizes that we have clients who have racked up $10,000+ bills    and we haven't received any payments in months.


sounds like u need to send 'Vinny and the boyz' to take a meeting with them...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

LOL well again it kind of hard to expect people to send money for bills they haven't received yet.  However,  Vinny and the boys may be of service in a few weeks when we start to send bills out.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

hmm..that does present a bit of a problem....ya gonna send them big bills out right before Christmas? U should put them in nice cards..."Merry Christmas..oh..and by the way...PAY UP!"


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm..that does present a bit of a problem....ya gonna send them big bills out right before Christmas? U should put them in nice cards..."Merry Christmas..oh..and by the way...PAY UP!"



  I will have to suggest that to my boss on monday.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

make sure I get a Christmas bonus then!

Gotta get downtown and play with drunk people!
have a good night!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

Have fun


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

That's a tough spot to be in for a business.  What backed the bills up so badly?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Long story short- we enter pateint exams while in the field, but the computer program we had didn't automatically bill procedures when the exams were entered.  Plus not all exams are entered for one reason or another, but may be noted on a day sheet or on a calendar.  So billing required that someone sit and look at each exam and create an invoice from it as well as enter medications that were dispenced manually from the office and cross reference with a calendar, daysheets, lab bills from 3-4 different labs   The person (it wasn't me, I was in the field at the time) doing it was screwing it up so boss had to review every invoice.  We were working on average 15 hours a day so that didn't leave much time for the boss to review invoices.  (NOte: boss is a _bit _ anal retentive about bills being accurate) For the month of January we had over 600 invoices, Feb over 800 and those were our slower months (in april and may we averaged 40-50 exams per day).  PLus boss was and still is working with a programmer to build a completely new program that incorporates automatic invoice creation when exams are entered. (the program has become a programmers worst nightmare)  The new program went "live" about 3 weeks ago, however there are still bugs in it that we are working out.  I have been working on transferring patient exams (over 6000 exams for months of march thru oct) from the old database into the new one, but friday and saturday I was working on entering purchase orders into the new database so medications can be billed accurately (new database price averages each medication/vaccine based on our purchase price from each purchase order, but then has to calculate a per mg or per dose or per bottle/tube/vial price based on that price average  )


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Yikes.  Sounds like a mess.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yikes.  Sounds like a mess.



It was and kind of still is.  My desk at work still organized mess.  However the mess is becoming more organized and I have entered about 2300 out of over 6000 exams as well as about 50 out of 100+ purchase orders.  I have 2 farms completely enetered so those bills hopefully will be going out the beginning of this coming week.  Boss has been reviewing them (program requires boss review and lock exam before billing) and updating drug prices.  He said it taking much less time to review with new program and the fact the exams have been entered accurately    (it really helps that I have been present for majority of exams...ohh the memories of horses trying to kill us, escorting baby horse who having seizures and not breathing to hospital at 10pm (baby now health and thriving) , playing with newborn babies, treating the sick, killing the fatally sick/injured ones, getting  mares pregnant and seeing babies develop on monthly ultrasounds, castrating the unruley boys  , treating a mare that has delievered a Kentucky Dervy winner, treating horses that may one day win the Kentucky derby...insert the priceless slogan here


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Sounds like a good time.  It's not so bad if you enjoy your work, right?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I should add that dispite my boss's anal retentive issues about somethings, he is actually laid back and fun to work for.  We joke around alot.  There are a lot of light hearted comments and comments that can have more than one meaning fly frequently    We try to keep things relaxed.  Can you tell that dispite the long hours and billing nightmare, I love my job


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good time.  It's not so bad if you enjoy your work, right?



I love my work    It is a good time.  An example of how simple comments get turned around and then put together...

Ultrasound switch is on back of machine which is where I stand, boss says while loking at and holding up ultrasound probe, "can you turn me on?"    Responce, "I don't know can I? " or "I've been trying"   

One mare we ultrasound has to stand in the aisleway and one day boss says, "we do her in the aisle"....I look at him and say did you say, " her or me?" 

The same day at the same farm as above mare, boss on phone and responds to a comment on the phone with, "it's ok I'm easy" and "well I'm fleaxable"   

Those comments have now become.....   Can you turn me on? It's ok I'm flexable and easy, just do me in the aisle."   

We got stuck in traffic one day and we see county sheriff directing traffic.  I was driving, but did a double take when looking at said sheriff.  Accidently let slip, "Ohh he is sooo do-able."  Boss starts laughing and says to friend on phone, "Ohh she just wants to beat up a cop. "  I respond with, " Only if I can beat him into my bed"   

Those are some examples of why I love where I work, boss allows fun comments to fly, and participates in fun.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Those are some examples of why I love where I work, boss allows fun comments to fly, and participates in fun.


Well, if he ever screws you over, no pun intended, you can sue his nuts off.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, if he ever screws you over, no pun intended, you can sue his nuts off.



LOL, hopefully that won't happen.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Well finally got to the gym today and had a great workout.  Place was pretty empty so made the most of it in the free weight area.

Chest:

*Barbell pull overs* :
20 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15 (getting easier, but not ready to jump up to 40lb bar, atleast not without a spotter)

*Dumbbell bench press* :
10 x 15
15 x 15
15 x 15 (felt a little too lite and easy)
20 x 12   

*Incline Dumbbell bench press* 
10 x 15 (way too lite)
15 x 15 (feeling these, not sure if want to jump up to 20lb DB)
15 x 15 (glad I didn't jump to the 20's, struggled with last reps)

*Dumbbell flies* 
10 x 15
15 x 15 (had to push for last reps)
15 x 12 (struggle to get to 12, almost didn't get last rep)

Chest, shoulders and arms shaking at this point, but not stopping yet.

*Cable chest press (pushing up at 45 degree angle)* 
10 x 15
10 x 15
15 x 12 

*Chin up* 
BW x 1 

*Dips* 
BW x 6, 6, 6

*Cardio* 

*Stairmaster*: (20 minutes)
5 minutes L4, 5 minutes L5, 5 minutes L6, 5 minutes L7

*Recumbant bike* (20 minutes)
10 minutes L3, 10 minutes L4

*Walk/Jog* 
1/4 mile walk
1/2 mile jog   
1/4 mile walk

Using the barbell and dumbells today really felt good.  Arms, chest, shoulders still trembling and its been over 2 hours since I worked out.  Decided since gym was so empty I would try for a chinup and was happy to get the one rep.  It a starting point.  Also said what the hell, let's really kick my own ass and go for 3 sets of dips   As if the overall workout was enough, I came home vacumned and used the deep cleaning carpet machine on the carpets.  Still considering starting to put up Christmas lights, after I eat some food.  I'm starving, wonder why


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

Nice wo ! 



> *Chin up*
> BW x 1


I guess the little old lady wasn't there ?!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo !
> 
> 
> I guess the little old lady wasn't there ?!



Thanks and no she wasn't   

However, I must have had a sign stuck on me somewhere that said "tell me your problems."  Had a lady who just had to tell me how she caught her adult son breaking in her house, stealing from her, and he has been charge with child abuse for beating his girlfriend's kid.   As if that wasn't enough, she had to tell me about the guy who hit on her and she filed sexual haressment complaint.    Why me


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey Girl!! Nice job on the chinup, AND it was after all that other work..wow!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks B.  Yes it was after the bulk of lifting and it was one of those what the hell  lets give it a try.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

Congrats on the pullup.   You'll be showing that little old lady up real soon.

Do you always do high rep sets?  Actually, a better question is what are your goals?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Congrats on the pullup.   You'll be showing that little old lady up real soon.
> 
> Do you always do high rep sets?  Actually, a better question is what are your goals?



Thanks Trip.  

Yes I almost always do high rep set.  GUess it because I lift alone.  Maybe if I had a lifting partner I would go higher weight, lower reps, but until I find someone (or someone returns from Iraq    ) I don't feel that comfortable going higher weight solo especially if using free weights.

Goals    When I started out goals were 
1. to cut 5 lbs (I have cut 4 so far, the last pound not wanting to go) 
2. lower body fat (have lowered that about 2% from 20% to about 18%)
3. build muscle/get back to a firm, define body.

Now goals are:
1. weight- stay where I'm at even if I don't drop the last pound
2. body fat- continue to lower it.  Would like to drop it to atleast 15% and maybe even lower
3. work body towards a possible fitness competition in may maybe march at earliest


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Great w/o, Dev.  Hey, 1 pullup at BW is better than most of the population!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

Any big birthday plans, Devlin?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Any big birthday plans, Devlin?



 

Ahhh ummm  

Not at the moment.  Expecting a present to arrive tomorrow, rumor has it something from Victoria's Secret   Rumor also has it that in addition to afore mentioned present one or 2 others are due to arrive sometime this week or next  So as for actual birthday, probably work as usual then gym for cardio and maybe abs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Expecting a present to arrive tomorrow, rumor has it something from Victoria's Secret



We'll be expecting pictures.      :bounce:


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> We'll be expecting pictures.      :bounce:



 Depends on what it is.  The sender of the package may be the only one who gets pics


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks Trip.
> 
> Yes I almost always do high rep set.  GUess it because I lift alone.  Maybe if I had a lifting partner I would go higher weight, lower reps, but until I find someone (or someone returns from Iraq    ) I don't feel that comfortable going higher weight solo especially if using free weights.
> 
> ...


oohhh! Slap him down now!

Well, if u do dumb bells, u can go heavier...if you fail, you can just put them down. U will not get stuck under a bar. I bet you can punch a few sets of 6- 8 reps with 40lb dbs for chest...might wanna try it next workout...shake things up...and suprise yourself!

wahoo! One pull-up! You'll be doing sets in no time!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Depends on what it is.  The sender of the package may be the only one who gets pics


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

I hate chins/pullups myself!!! Congrats on them, I just now FINALLY did 2 whole reps on my own!!! They completely kick my behind!!! Lookin good in here Sister Devlin, keep up the great work!!! Happy early Birthday my Friend, have a GREAT one tomorrow!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oohhh! Slap him down now!
> 
> Well, if u do dumb bells, u can go heavier...if you fail, you can just put them down. U will not get stuck under a bar. I bet you can punch a few sets of 6- 8 reps with 40lb dbs for chest...might wanna try it next workout...shake things up...and suprise yourself!
> 
> wahoo! One pull-up! You'll be doing sets in no time!



Lol- I'm in a forgiving mood so no slapping him at this time, but wait    he may enjoy being slapped    Nope not going there....yet   

I may try for the 40's next time, but I will say this I am feeling yesterday's workout.    

Trip-Got the first part of my birthday present from my lurking red headed friend and all I will say is it's perfect  Ohh and sorry but no pics yet, he has first dibs on pics   

Arch-Thanks for both the encouragement and the early birthday wish. I haven't reached the I hate pull up/chin ups yet.  I will continue to do assisted pullups, but everyweek I will attempt to do atleast 1 chin up with full BW.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

Today was my day to work legs solo and decided to make it a trial and error to see what my left knee liked/didn't like.  I'm not happy with the order, but the free weight area was packed so had to wing it and work around the guys   

Legs:
*Leg press on Nebula sled* 
Triple set same weight/same number of reps for each position: feet shoulder width apart; feet wide with toes pointed out at angle; feet together
90 x 12 (knew knee feeling it, but no pain)
90 x 8 (knee fine)

*Hammer strength hamstring press* 
35 x 15
45 x 12
55 x 8

*Adductors* 
70 x 15
90 x 15
115 x 15

*Abductors* 
70 x 15
90 x 15
100 x 8   

*Squats on Smith machine* 
30 x 15
50 x 15
70 x 15 (knee not a problem)   

*Hammer strength leg extensions* 
3*30 x 12 (quads feeling the burn by now)   

*SLDL* 
40 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 15 (wanted 80lb bar but some guy was hogging it    )

*Calf raises * 
No additional weight
25, 25, 25

Overall legs got a nice workout.  Weight was dropped on leg press and squats, but quads still felt it and knee liked it so     I was really focusing on slow movements and using the quads so that may be some of the difference.  Increased weight on inner and out thighs   The rest remained about the same just focused on slow movements and the muscles targetted.  After calf raises, as I was walking to locker room left knee started to get tight so relaxed in sauna for 15 minutes which helped it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hate chins/pullups myself!!! Congrats on them, I just now FINALLY did 2 whole reps on my own!!! They completely kick my behind!!! Lookin good in here Sister Devlin, keep up the great work!!! Happy early Birthday my Friend, have a GREAT one tomorrow!!!


hey archy-
they are kind of an aqquired exercise....force yourself to doing them..u may get 'addicted' to them. (BTW...best overall exercise to do to widen them thar wings!) 
Do u have the cybex pull up machine? use it to get your sets of ten, then reduce the assist till you can do full pull ups by yourself.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey archy-
> they are kind of an aqquired exercise....force yourself to doing them..u may get 'addicted' to them. (BTW...best overall exercise to do to widen them thar wings!)
> Do u have the cybex pull up machine? use it to get your sets of ten, then reduce the assist till you can do full pull ups by yourself.



Don't know the name of the assist machine I use, but I love it.  It has really helped me get thru sets of pullup and dips.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

same thing tho, probably? step up, put feet / knees on a bar (that has weighted assistance) and do your pull ups? Also can use it for assited dips?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> same thing tho, probably? step up, put feet / knees on a bar (that has weighted assistance) and do your pull ups? Also can use it for assited dips?



Yep it has a step and padded "seat" for knees that has weighted assiatance.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

I have to add I had the best day at work.  My chain to the desk was cut and boss had me working in the field with him.  We had to do physicals on a half dozen draft horses that are going to a local parade.  The best part was we did the physicals in the field with the draft horses roaming all around us.  We ended up playing with some of them as they were trying to steal gloves out of pockets, nudging our shoulders begging to be petted. They are such gentle creatures despite the fact they weigh between 1700lbs and 2000lbs (one has been measured and his girth areas which is behind his front legs came in at 8 feet    ) It's days like this that remind me how much I love my job and the horses.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

I'd hate to be the poor sap who has to go behind those beheomoths and shovel up after the parade..

"justification for higher education"


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Devlin,

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!.  I thought I'd give you your present now instead of waiting until midnight.  I figured that you can pass these on to the next in line and all the members can display them in their profile somehow.  Our own little secret handshake amongst members.

Here's hoping you have a great day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

boilermaker,  please, please, please tell me that's not you.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> boilermaker,  please, please, please tell me that's not you.


Naw, that's a model I hired.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Devlin,
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!!!!!.  I thought I'd give you your present now instead of waiting until midnight.  I figured that you can pass these on to the next in line and all the members can display them in their profile somehow.  Our own little secret handshake amongst members.
> 
> Here's hoping you have a great day.



 

Thanks boilermaker


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2005)

OMG.......he found the undies!! who will be the first to put them in their sig.?? I nominate pylon!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

Has anyone been nominated as the mascot for the cheap undies club yet?  Hehe.

Also, good to see you're still posting some good workouts in here consistently Dev.  Rock on.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

*ahem*

 Haaaaaaaaaaaaaappy birthday to you,

 happy birthday to you,

 happy birthday, dear devlin, 

 happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey, you have the same birthday as me.  Happy birthday!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2005)

Happy birthday, Devlin.  
And by the way, we're still waiting to see you model the present BM gave you.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

Excellent w/o Sister Devlin!!! Thanks for the thought of the pull-up assist thingy Brother Burner and Sister Devlin, will look and see if there is one at the gym!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o Sister Devlin!!! Thanks for the thought of the pull-up assist thingy Brother Burner and Sister Devlin, will look and see if there is one at the gym!!!


Archie, I use that thingy all the time, too.  Otherwise, I would just have to hang there!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie, I use that thingy all the time, too.  Otherwise, I would just have to hang there!!!!


don't forget your legs 'bicycling' in the air....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

*Brother Broiler and Burner* -That would be me too!!! I'm sure I look incredibly insane doing my Chins. I'm gonna look at the gym tomorrow and see if they have that peice of equipment!!! If they do I will for sure be using it!!!        But isn't that kinda like cheating?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Broiler and Burner* -That would be me too!!! I'm sure I look incredibly insane doing my Chins. I'm gonna look at the gym tomorrow and see if they have that peice of equipment!!! If they do I will for sure be using it!!!        But isn't that kinda like cheating?


You don't use all the weights on the rack to bench, do you?  Just look at it as not using all the weight in your body to perform the repitition.  You can build up to full body weight reps that way.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey, you have the same birthday as me.  Happy birthday!



Yes I do.  Happy Birthday Cow.

Pylon & gw- Thank you.

Trip-Thanks and as for the pics of me modeling present  from BM  Maybe 

Arch-I don't look at the asssted pullup/dip machine as cheating because you can decided how much or how little to offset your weight.  What I do is do my first set of pullups by offsetting by 60lbs (about half my body weight), next decrese the off set to 50 lbs so I'm pulling up more of my weight, third set off set with 40lb so pulling up even more of my own body weight.  Each set is harder, but I'm still working the muscles needed for pullups. My goals being to keep decreasing the offset and increasing the number of reps.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

I gotcha, that makes sense to me now!!! Hopefully they have that machine, sounds interesting!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I gotcha, that makes sense to me now!!! Hopefully they have that machine, sounds interesting!!!



 

Plus add in what Boiler said.  You wouldn't start doing bench presses with all the weighs in the rack unless you were an idiot hell bent on hurting yourself.

I will admit I felt like I was cheating when I first started using the assisted pullups, but then I realized that when I  dropped the assist to only 40lbs I was still pulling up 75+ pounds    Compare that to what I pull down on lat pull downs and it comparable for me.  PLus I think it a lot harder to pull up the weight versus pulling down.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

That's a great analogy, BM.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2005)

happy belated birthday Devlin!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks B.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey Arch-
What they said. Not cheating. Only use enough weight to get you to your sets of ten. (trial and error) When u get stronger, decrease the assist till you can do reg pull ups for reps. Next: Add weights to your pull ups and be an animal like NT! That mutha could do his BW + 160lbs at one point!

And as Dev said; it is better to pull up than pull down. I actually do both. My primary back exercise is pull ups, then I will finish with a few sets of pull downs.
I am gonna be doing a full back workout tonight. U will be able to see what I do. I got it from w8lifter's hubby a long time ago and I've seen good results. (she used to be on this sight a LONG time ago)


----------



## Devlin (Nov 30, 2005)

Had a really crappy day today, mostly because I was in a down mood    with little patience  and my temper was being held by a thread.  I hate PMS    I didn't feel like going to the gym tonight, but made myself go because I knew I would feel much better after working out.  I would normally do just shoulders and then cardio, but due to scheduling this week and my mood I did shoulders, back and a little on the triceps.  Wasn't happy with order of exercises, but place was packed and my mood wasn't the best to wait around so just went with it.

*Shoulders/Back/Tri's*

*Front raises* 
5 x 15, 15, 15 (dropped weight here to focus on the muscles)

*Side raises* 
5 x 15, 15, 15 (dropped weight to focus on the muscles)

*Bent over rear raises* 
5 x 15, 15, 15 (weight too lite, but ok the focus was more important)

*Dumbbell Shoulder presses* 
10 x 15
15 x 12, 10 (really feeling these)

*Hammer Strength High pull down* 
35 x 15
45 x 15
55 x 12

*Assisted pullups* 
60 lb off set x 12
50 lb off set x 8
40 lb off set x 4

*Dips* 
BW x 8, 8, 8   

*Lat pull downs* 
55 x 15
55 x 15
70 x 10 (weight and reps not as high but given above I'm ok with it)

*Straight arm lat press downs* 
20 x 15
25 x 12
30 x 8 

*Tricep press downs* 
20 x 15
25 x 12
30 x 8

*Lat row* 
55 x 15
70 x 12
85 x 8 (reps lower than previous week, but ok with it given above)

Ok overall I'm happy with this workout.  It kicked my butt, but it improved my mood    PLus the gym had free chair massages and got one before I left which eased some of the tightness from tonight's workout.    Hopefully, tomorrow my mood will stay up and I will have a better day.  Regardless I will be doing cardio tomorrow so can sweat out the mood.

Edit:  Opps how could I forget the high pull downs on the hammer strength


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow!  That's a heckuva workout for someone who almost didn't go!  Well done!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 30, 2005)

Pylon-Thanks but check it out again, I missed one exercise in the list.  How I could forget I don't know


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2005)

What did you miss?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 30, 2005)

The hammer strength high pull downs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Dips*
> BW x 8, 8, 8



  It looks like you'll have to be adding some extra weight to that exercise soon.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

A mood changing wo and a massage !! What more could you want


----------



## Devlin (Nov 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It looks like you'll have to be adding some extra weight to that exercise soon.



NOT...yet atleast     Give me a couple more weeks to increase the reps then I will consider adding weight.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> A mood changing wo and a massage !! What more could you want



 A full body hour (or two hour would be even better )massage


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Pylon-Thanks but check it out again, I missed one exercise in the list. How I could forget I don't know


I'm not smart enough to remember what I did last time, so I'm the clown in the gym with the little notebook and pencil


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> A full body hour (or two hour would be even better )massage


 Keep up the good work and you'll have guys lined up to fill that request!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm not smart enough to remember what I did last time, so I'm the clown in the gym with the little notebook and pencil



 You aren't the only one with the little notebook and pencil.  I just overlooked an exercise when transferring from log to here. I was having a blond moment


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work and you'll have guys lined up to fill that request!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 1, 2005)

Well better day today, except I was almost blown away by the highs winds   

*Abs* 

*Standing cable crunches* 
20 x 20
30 x 15
40 x 12   

*Single arm side bends* 
15 x 15
20 x 15
30 x 15 

*Hyper-extensions* 
BW+5 x 15
BW+10 x 15
BW+15 x 15

*Twists* 
10 x 10 (each side)
15 x10, 10

*Straight Leg raises* 
20, 20, 20

*Cardio:* 
*Stairmaster: * 
5 minutes L5
5 minutes L6
5 minutes L7
5 minutes L5

*Treadmill:*
10 minutes 10% incline 2.5-3.0 speed

*Walk/Jog cycles:*1/8 mile walk; 1/4 mile jog
1/8 mile walk; 1/4 mile jog
1/8 mile walk; 1/2 mile jog   
1/4 mile walk 

*Recumbant bike:* 10 minutes L3

Total cardio: 1 hour 
Total workout: about 2 hours

Couldn't get all the reps on the cable crunches, but ohh well I made up for it later.  I tossed in the hyper extensions today since I haven't done them in a while.  I couldn't get into a good stride while jogging, but I still kicked but and pulled off the full 1/2 mile at the end    Got on the bike more as a cool down than anything.  Knee feeling pretty good so things may be looking up there.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2005)

You're poor abs !!!  you are going to need ... Oh never mind


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice job on the leg raises, Devlin.  I only do the knee raises, myself.  60 of either would kill me. You'll be able to launch rockets off your abs soon.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice job on the leg raises, Devlin.  I only do the knee raises, myself.  60 of either would kill me. You'll be able to launch rockets off your abs soon.


 
 

Not...  

Still need to work more on the abs via the kitchen.  As they say, abs are made in the kitchen and it true


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2005)

I see that u dropped the reps on some of your back exercises...nice!
and! like was mentioned...u are about to add weight to those dips! 

Ever notice that when u really do not wanna go to a workout..it seems to be more porductive? (kind of the mentality: "well...fuq it. I'm here...let's get 'er done!)


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

The stairmaster is evil I tell you.  There's this guy who instructs a class at my gym that skips steps and walks sideways up those things.  I think I would vomit.  Good for you though!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 2, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The stairmaster is evil I tell you. There's this guy who instructs a class at my gym that skips steps and walks sideways up those things. I think I would vomit. Good for you though!


 Makes you want to kick him in the head, don't it?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2005)

Good lookin w/o, so thats how it has to be huh? Your going psycho on the abs and now you want to make fun of my ab routine!!!  
It's so on Sister!!!  
Seriously, great job!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

*Burner*-LOL the reps on back dropped because I doubled up and did back with shoulders on the same day, but I did shoulders first   As for getting more donw when not really wanting to go...well it probably because when I don't want to go I'm in a down mood kinda zoning out, but then when I get there I get in a slightly different zone where I work off my down mood.

*Cowpimp* -There are a couple of women that are like that on the stairmaster.  Walking sideways, skipping steps  I'm just happy to make it one step at a time and even then sweat almost dripping off me   

*Pylon* - No instead of kicking them in the head I have this horrible desre to push them off the stairmaster   

*Arch* - my ab workouts are not nearly as bad as your ab workout I think    Not sure if I'm ready to take you on  , but ohh what the heck...bring it on


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2005)

It looks like we've got a little trash talking going on here.  This could be good.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

My quads have still not completely recovered from monday's leg day    They are still a little tight, ohh well life goes on.  

*Cardio* 

*Recumbant bike* 
30 minutes L3 fatburner setting

*Starimaster* 
20 minutes: 5 minute intervals at levels 5,6,7,5

*Walk/Jog cycles* 
1/4 mile walk/1/4 mile jog
1/8 mile walk/1/4 mile jog
1/8 mile walk/1/4 mile jog
1/4 mile walk

Was able to hit a stride on the second jog, but got too winded to go for a half mile    (Plus didn't have the hottie cop to chase down today like I did yesterday  ) The last 1/4 mile jog felt good and was tempted after the walk to go for a 4th jog, but decided to play it safe.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 2, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It looks like we've got a little trash talking going on here. This could be good.


And we've got ringside seats TT!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 2, 2005)

We need someone to establish a line.  I'll bet on anything that sweats or wears a number.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> We need someone to establish a line.  I'll bet on anything that sweats or wears a number.



 

Thinking Arch is the morning line favorite


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

Devlin, 
whats your diet look like ? where do you get all your energy?!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Devlin,
> whats your diet look like ? where do you get all your energy?!



My diet doesn't come close to others on here such as Boiler, Emma, Jodi.  Actually bottem line is my diet needs major work, but it has improved.  I'm eating more veges, less fat, less junk food, more protein.  However, I'm lucky if I get three meals into me a day    . For me first "meal" of my day is a nice 20 ounce cup of coffee with cream and sugar    That keeps me going until about lunch time and then it a vege platter or brown rice.  Dinner usually consists of chicken with more veges.  

As for my energy, well think I get my energy from the Bitch in me    This week it the PMS that driving me    along with other issues that are weighing on me but that another story.  

For me, the gym is my place to relax, unwind, work out issues that are on my mind, it also my place to escape from everyday problems.  I honestly feel better, more energized after working out guess it a form of the famous runner's high.  That feeling is what drives me more than anything.  Plus checking out all the eye candy at the gym is always energizing


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2005)

You need to eat!  Coffee is hardly a good first meal of the day.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You need to eat!  Coffee is hardly a good first meal of the day.



I know, I would say I'm working on it, but I know starting in January I will be switching to liquid diet during the day for the most part.  Protein shakes will be my best friend.  I work for a mobile veterinarian and right now I'm working in the office, but I will be back in the field in January. Since we tend to be on the road all day from farm to farm meals are a bit tough especially hot ones, but protein shakes will work well.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You need to eat! Coffee is hardly a good first meal of the day.


You better listen to Big Daddy Triple Threat


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thinking Arch is the morning line favorite


  shall we meet in the am then!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> shall we meet in the am then!!!



 

  Tomorrow? Got a date with my trainer tomorrow.  Looks like I'm going to have to opt for a rematch on say...Monday.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You better listen to Big Daddy Triple Threat



 

Big Daddy Trip?     Sounds like there a Big Daddy GW too


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 2, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I know, I would say I'm working on it, but I know starting in January I will be switching to liquid diet during the day for the most part. Protein shakes will be my best friend. I work for a mobile veterinarian and right now I'm working in the office, but I will be back in the field in January. Since we tend to be on the road all day from farm to farm meals are a bit tough especially hot ones, but protein shakes will work well.


Devlin, learn to make some one pot dishes with brown rice, veggies and a protein.  You can put them in tupperware and they aren't that bad cold or room temp.  Especially if you use a tomato base and a little "heat" if you know what I mean.  They are a snap to make give you the protien, carb and fat requirements you need in one 2 cup serving.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2005)

Boiler-I probably will start making some one pot dishes after Christmas and New year's, but I will not be surprised with myself if I resort to protein shakes a lot.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2005)

Well today was my day to work with personal trainer.  He wanted to legs of course   but after some discussion about how he was messing up my splits he agreed to work chest instead   

*Chest * 

*Warmup* : 1/4 mile walk, 1/2 mile jog   1/8 mile walk

*Pushups* 
BW x 15, 12, 12

*Hammer Strength ios Bench press* 
20 (each arm) x 12, 10, 8 

*Incline Barbell Chest press* 
Empty Olympic bar x 6, 6, 6, 6 

*Flat Bench press* 
Empty Olympic bar x 8, 8, 8, 8   

*Tricep press down machine * 
60 x 15, 15
70 x 15

*Pec Fly machine* (dislike this machine  )
25 x 12, 12, 10 

I'm happy with this workout, especially the bench presses with the olympic bar.  I have wanted to start using the bar, but have been avoiding it until I had a spotter.  I felt it was safer and I'm glad I waited since I needed the spotter for the last rep on each set of the incline bench press.  Trainer was happy with the olympic bar work, said I did better at that then on the Hammer Strength bench press    By the time I hit the pec flies, my chest was to the point of saying     Wondering if I am going to be able to move arms or chest tomorrow


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 3, 2005)

w/o looks great, way to go on the BB Bench!!! I'm sure you'll be just fine tomorrow!!! Keep it up, awesome job imo!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2005)

*Arch-* Thanks, but I am for seeing some ouchiness come tomorrow.  Thankfully I have tomorrow off from work to recover.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 3, 2005)

Off time does miracles, doesn't it!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Off time does miracles, doesn't it!!!



  Actually if I have too much off time, I don't know what to do.  I am so used to working that I'm lost on days off especially when I have 2 days off in a row like this weekend.

I should have added that I finished the above workout off by doing laundry (requires carring laundry basket back up 2 flights of stairs) and by hanging lights from the roof of my balcony.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice wo Dev ,

Congrats on the Oly bar benchs. You'll be getting more looks from everyone now


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Dev ,
> 
> Congrats on the Oly bar benchs. You'll be getting more looks from everyone now



Thanks GW....

 
As if I wasn't getting enough looks for being one of the few women at my gym that invades the free weight area to use the Hammer Strength machines and dumbbells.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

call me kinda odd...but I like my chest sore...I like that pain....

Hottie cop? Did I tell you...I used to be a 'cop' in the AF? I still have my hand cuffs, even...good cardio: Keep me from catching you! 

I am always late for work in the AM...they aren't the greatest health wise...but I go and get those hot pocket break fast sammiches...egg, bacon things. Toss one in the microwave in the am w/ your coffee and at least have some 'decent' cals 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> call me kinda odd...but I like my chest sore...I like that pain....
> 
> Hottie cop? Did I tell you...I used to be a 'cop' in the AF? I still have my hand cuffs, even...good cardio: Keep me from catching you!
> 
> I am always late for work in the AM...they aren't the greatest health wise...but I go and get those hot pocket break fast sammiches...egg, bacon things. Toss one in the microwave in the am w/ your coffee and at least have some 'decent' cals 1st thing in the morning.



Ok Burner...you are odd   And I'm not going there with the handcuffs either


----------



## Devlin (Dec 4, 2005)

Well I'm feeling yesterday's chest workout, but not too bad...yet.

Cardio:

Stairmaster: 20 minutes 
5 minute mintervals at levels 5, 6, 7, 5

Recumbant bike: 20 minutes L3

Walk/jog cycles:
1/4 mile walk/ 1/4 mile jog
1/8 mile walk/ 3/4 mile jog 
1/4 mile walk

Boring cardio only day.  Was really sweating after the starirmaster and bike.  My walk/jog cycles improving.  I didn't have to push to hard to get the 3/4 mile jog in (had hit a nice pace) and didn't  realize how winded I was until I stopped jogging.  However it only took an 1/8 mile to catch my breath and get the heart rate back down.  I considered another 1/4 mile jog at the end, but opted off since I was going to be walking more when I battled the stores (had to do a little shopping after the gym).  Overall a good workout.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

Whatever happened to the idea of getting up 10 min earlier and eating real food?  OK, if not, have a protein shake at least.  Just coffee that early is tough on the system. 

Nice job in redirecting the trainer.  Remember, he's working for you, not the other way around.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to the idea of getting up 10 min earlier and eating real food?  OK, if not, have a protein shake at least.  Just coffee that early is tough on the system.
> 
> Nice job in redirecting the trainer.  Remember, he's working for you, not the other way around.



10 minutes earlier?  Let's see starting mid Jan, I will probably not get home from work followed by gym until (if I'm lucky) 10pm if not later and I will probably be at work by 0530 which translates into me having to up and out of bed by 0400.  Thinking the idea of 10 minutes earlier a good idea, but in reality I will enjoy sleeping those 10 minutes instead.

As for redirecting my trainer, I had mentioned he was killing my legs and knee and followed with he was messing up my splits.  I think my trainer may be having a bit of a hard time in adjusting to me actually training versus his other clients who are the soccer moms or overweight chicks who think 'weight training' is either the "in thing" or that it will fix their fatness.

Atleast I found out why he decided to no longer work nights.  He needs to get a second job since he is getting married in a month and his soon to be wife is expecting his baby.  I may actually switch trainers to one that has a more flexable schedule and who is more into bodybuilding.  Debating between 3 other trainers, 2 of which bodybuild and one of those quailfied for Nationals :wink:


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well I'm feeling yesterday's chest workout, but not too bad...yet.



Give it time.  Sometimes DOMS takes up to 48 hours to fully hit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2005)

I, too, wake up early (4:30) on workout days.  I mix all my protein powders, glutamine, etc the night before in a plastic container.  I put my mixing cup filled with water in the fridge.  Then in the morning, I dump the mix into the cup, shake it up, and down it.  Two minutes tops.

I guess you could say I'm the Archie of pre-workout drinks.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 4, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I, too, wake up early (4:30) on workout days.  I mix all my protein powders, glutamine, etc the night before in a plastic container.  I put my mixing cup filled with water in the fridge.  Then in the morning, I dump the mix into the cup, shake it up, and down it.  Two minutes tops.
> 
> I guess you could say I'm the Archie of pre-workout drinks.



I can see myself doing something like that.  I can also see me doing that for my meals during the day too.

As for the DOMS, ohh yeah the DOMS kicking in more now.  Was having some fun trying to wash my hair tonight


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 4, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I can see myself doing something like that.  I can also see me doing that for my meals during the day too.
> 
> As for the DOMS, ohh yeah the DOMS kicking in more now.  Was having some fun trying to wash my hair tonight


I like to make big batches of stuff.  That way it lasts for a few days with no cooking or cleanup involved.  Just dump it in tupperware and go.  Alot of convenience stores have microwaves now.  Sometimes I nuke it and buy a bottled water.  No one has said anything as long as I'm buying something (gas or water).  You can also add a different condiment to change the flavor if you are getting sick of it.  I use soy sauce, schezwan sauce, italian dressing, etc. to do that.

Good job working out today.  I didn't do anything.  Well, I'm in the process of changing out a bathroom countertop.  Damn women and their need for new colors!!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 4, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I like to make big batches of stuff.  That way it lasts for a few days with no cooking or cleanup involved.  Just dump it in tupperware and go.  Alot of convenience stores have microwaves now.  Sometimes I nuke it and buy a bottled water.  No one has said anything as long as I'm buying something (gas or water).  You can also add a different condiment to change the flavor if you are getting sick of it.  I use soy sauce, schezwan sauce, italian dressing, etc. to do that.
> 
> Good job working out today.  I didn't do anything.  Well, I'm in the process of changing out a bathroom countertop.  Damn women and their need for new colors!!!!!



Well my boss has hinted/half joked about installing a microwave ontop of the fridge in the truck we work out of, now I may just have to insist on the microwave


----------



## Pylon (Dec 5, 2005)

Our mobile units have microwaves in them for the crews to use. I think it's a heckuva an idea.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey there Devlin. I've seen you posting so I'd thought I'd check out your journal. Looks like your doing great. 

As far as food, I'd really push to have a microwave in the mobile unit. There are sooooo many good foods now that you don't even have to cook, just pop in there and eat that would be better than a lot of shakes. But if you have to resort to shakes then that's what you have to do  That's much better than fast food or not eating at all


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok Burner...you are odd   And I'm not going there with the handcuffs either


..as long as you say it with affection...

..so...there ARE stories including hand cuffs? Do tell! (if shy...feel free to PM!)


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 5, 2005)

looking Great in here Devlin! when do we get some progress pics??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah! WHEN????


Hiya Dev!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I guess you could say I'm the Archie of pre-workout drinks.


LOL, awesome my Friend!!!
Hows it goin Sister Devlin? Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 5, 2005)

Pylon-It wouldn't be hard for us to put a microwave in, there is a perfect spot on top of the fridge, just have to secure it well.

Rocco-Welcome! Thanks for dropping in.  I always pack something to snack on, but during work it so much easier to drink meals or sandwiches work too.  I tend to do a lot of the driving so my boss can return calls, do data entry, catch a power nap and driving can be a bitch when one drives a 6 speed 1 ton dodge duelly that has a huge custom made body on the back.  If I can get a good pic of the truck and can get it to post on here, I will.

Burner-I say it with lots of affection   As for the handcuffs, I can a don't ask, don't tell policy 

B_reed- I have some pics up in my gallery of progress from last year compared to Nov of this year.  I will probably take new pics end of December.

Arch-I'm hanging in.  Workouts are remaining strong.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 5, 2005)

Got to gym late, but worked out for the best since it was less crowded.

Legs:

Leg Press on Nebula Sled:
Normal press: 90 x 8, 8
Feet wide and toes at 45 degree angle: 90 x 8, 8
Feet together: 90 x 8, 8

Squats on Smith Machine:
30 x 15
40 x 12
60 x 8 

Hammer Strength Hamstring Pressdown:
40 x 15
50 x 12
60 x 8

Hammer Strength Leg Extensions:
40 x 10, 10, 10 

Abductors:
80 x 15
90 x 15
100 x 15

Adductors:
80 x 15
90 x 15
115 x 15

SLDL:
40 x 15
60 x 15
80 x 15

Calf raises:
BW+20 x 15
BW+40 x 15
BW+60 x 15 

Walked 1/4 mile; jogged 1/4 mile; walked 1/4 mile

Overall, I'm happy with this leg workout and the flow of it.  I upped the weight on the squats, hamstring press downs, leg extensions, SLDL and added weight to calf raises.  My knee didn't hurt at all, but I knew it was being worked.  For next week, I will probably increase the weight on the squats and maybe the calf raises, but will keep the weights he same for the rest.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2005)

I see 3 s.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice wo Devlin , congrats on the thumbs up !  

Abductors, Adductors - are these the world famous "good girl" bad girl" exercises ?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Devlin , congrats on the thumbs up !
> 
> Abductors, Adductors - are these the world famous "good girl" bad girl" exercises ?



Thank you guys.  

Abductors, Adductors = inner and outer thighs.  Haven't heard the good girl/bad girl reference, until now. GW-get your mind out of the gutter for a few seconds


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice job, Devlin.  I like going to the gym late.  I often go at 8 after my son goes to bed.  It's like having the whole place to yourself.


----------



## Thorus! (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice to see the medicine is up to tasks like tumor these days!

Respect,

T.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 6, 2005)

Thorus! said:
			
		

> Nice to see the medicine is up to tasks like tumor these days!
> 
> Respect,
> 
> T.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

Great w/o Devlin! We had a member here earlier that always posted the add and abductors as Good Girls and Bad Girls LOL!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Devlin , congrats on the thumbs up !
> 
> Abductors, Adductors - are these the world famous "good girl" bad girl" exercises ?



 Back to the bathroom for you!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thank you guys.
> 
> Abductors, Adductors = inner and outer thighs.  Haven't heard the good girl/bad girl reference, until now. GW-get your mind out of the gutter for a few seconds


1 mississippi, 2 mississippi 3 mississippi Shew !!! How's that ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Back to the bathroom for you!



I'm waiting on Burner to get out


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'm waiting on Burner to get out


u...ahh...might wanna light a match...


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi,
I just started a journal here today and wanted to drop in and say hello...i have to say your workouts look awesome 

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hiya Vanessa!
Welcome!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2005)

Vanessa.  In spite of what you're reading here, we're really not a bunch of perverts.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

speak for yourself...oof...wait......


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Vanessa.  In spite of what you're reading here, we're really not a bunch of perverts.



Except for Burner.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Vanessa.  In spite of what you're reading here, we're really not a bunch of perverts.


Isn't denial the first sign of a problem?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Except for Burner.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow I see while I was at work, my journal was hyjacked... 

Vanessa  Welcome!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2005)

Whats up Sister Devlin? How goes it today???


----------



## Devlin (Dec 6, 2005)

Well I'm one of those sick people that does cardio day after legs, but today was a light and easy cardio day 

*Cardio*

*Stairmaster*: 20 mintues
5 minute intervals at levels 5, 6, 7, 5

*Recumbant Bike*
20 minutes L1 (Not found of this model :thumbdown:

*Walk/Jog cycles*
1/4 mile walk; 1/4 mile jog
1/8 mile walk; 1/4 mile jog (hit a nice stride and pace on this, was cruising around track) 
1/4 mile walk

Had mild leg DOMS today.  Stairmaster loosened legs up, as did the bike.  When I started the walk/jog cycles, my calfs were tight and got tighter after first cycle, but during second cycle they loosened up and by the end were fine.  I'm not sure if the DOMS will be better or worse tomorrow   Well as much as I hate to do it (after the guys have invaded the bathroom  ) I'm off to shower.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2005)

You and me both, I actually love cardio after leg day, helps with some of the DOMS imo!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice hour of light cardio.  Maybe Emma should watch out!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 6, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice hour of light cardio.  Maybe Emma should watch out!



:biggrin:

Arch-It going.  The last 2 days I've really looked forward tp the gym since the data entry that I'm doing is driving me a bit bonkers.  Nothing like havng to sort thru 2 databases, an electronic calendar, a paper schedule, invoices from atleast 3 labs and my memory just to enter an exam into a third database. Scary thing is as much as it drives me bonkers, I enjoy it.  I'm a sick person 

 I want the smiley buttons back working


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2005)

*Now it works, but I am using IE*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

That's not a sacrifice I'm willing to make.

Heya Dev.  Good lookin' w/outs in here.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

I see lots of increases in that last workout.  Way to push yourself.  That's how progress is made!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow I see while I was at work, my journal was hyjacked...
> 
> Vanessa  Welcome!


 
Just keeping it warm for your arrival....

u did an HOUR of cardio AFTER legs?????
:rocker


----------



## Devlin (Dec 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Just keeping it warm for your arrival....
> 
> u did an HOUR of cardio AFTER legs?????
> :rocker



An hour of cardio on the day *following* leg day.

Thanks for keeping it warm guys 

*cowpimp*-Thanks, I had some increases on leg day, but not going for huge increases on legs yet.  I'm trying my own form of "knee rehab" to rebuild the 'strength' in my knee.  Strongly believe I have patella "issues" so hoping by focusing on the muscles I will be able to take strain off the knee. 

*Pylon*-Thanks. Come on Py, join the darkside with Arch and I  Cardio after leg day not that bad


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Pylon*-Thanks. Come on Py, join the darkside with Arch and I  Cardio after leg day not that bad



Well, since I am still resting the knee, I don't have to.   

I should mention (probably in my journal, but this is close enough) that the knee is feeling a lot better.  Not sure if it is just the rest or if the glucosamine is really helping, and I don't care.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> An hour of cardio on the day *following* leg day.


 
like that is much difference...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Thorus! said:
			
		

> Nice to see the medicine is up to tasks like tumor these days!
> 
> Respect,
> 
> T.


Gee, how thoughtful.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 6, 2005)

Thorus! said:
			
		

> Nice to see the medicine is up to tasks like tumor these days!
> 
> Respect,
> 
> T.



I was going to ask earlier who this Thorus person is as I have no clue.  PLus would someone mind translating his comment for me, I'm having a major blond moment.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, since I am still resting the knee, I don't have to.
> 
> I should mention (probably in my journal, but this is close enough) that the knee is feeling a lot better.  Not sure if it is just the rest or if the glucosamine is really helping, and I don't care.



That's good to hear.  I'm a glutton for punishment so complete rest rarely enters my mind.  I also started the glucosamine, but I also started chondrotin and MSM.  It has only been just over a week since I started the joint supplements, but I already have noticed swelling in my knee has decreased.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

I haven't tried the other two.  I might look into them if you think (as a medical professional) they are worthy.  Bad knees run in my family (no pun intended) so I'd like to head them off early if possible.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

C'mon people.  You're slacking today.  Let's get to posting in here.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Triple, man it's cold in here.  We need to warm this up before Devlin gets home.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

Boiler.  Right, we wouldn't want the poor girl to have been working all day and come home to find out no one cares.

So, what's for lunch today?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Boiler.  Right, we wouldn't want the poor girl to have been working all day and come home to find out no one cares.
> 
> So, what's for lunch today?


Well, I'm thinking 4 egg whites, 1 egg, some onion and two slices ww toast.

You?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

We lost power at work today, so I had to come home for lunch (couldn't use the microwave).  I had packed a chicken and rice dish, plus some green beans, peppers and onions for a side dish.  But when I got home, I changed my mind and had baked chicken and a salad instead.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

Cool, that means you don't have to pack a lunch tomorrow!
I work at home, so the possibilties are only limited by what's in the fridge and pantry.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, I'm done with lunch, so I guess it's time to head back to work.  I'm one of the few with a laptop, so while everyone else is hanging out BSing, _I've_ got to work.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Well, I'm done with lunch, so I guess it's time to head back to work.  I'm one of the few with a laptop, so while everyone else is hanging out BSing, _I've_ got to work.


Well Triple, at least you and I can feel good about adding 8 new posts to Devlin's journal.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

Me too!  Me too!  Um...I've got a salad...and some chicken...and a pickle.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> That's good to hear.  I'm a glutton for punishment so complete rest rarely enters my mind.  I also started the glucosamine, but I also started chondrotin and MSM.  It has only been just over a week since I started the joint supplements, but I already have noticed swelling in my knee has decreased.



I use them too


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I use them too


Wow, with my 2 blood pressure, cholesterol, fish oil and multi-v pills, I'd have to get a foot locker to store it all in if I added anything else.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

lunch....hhmm....not as good as yours. and by saying 'good' I mean healthy.
Mine...came in wrappers...it was chicken in a former life....

Just got back ffrom taking off this job to go pre-view a possible rental income duplex for an out of town buyer....had no food to bring with, so.....
I did NOT upgrade..AND had a diet soda...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

I can finally post to your journal!! hope your doing well, and staying warm!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 7, 2005)

Glad to see you all kept this place warm for me while I'm working.  Yes I'm actualy posting from work.    I can't do much else since our server for the database is shutdown for maintance. Well looks like I get an early day, the server is going to be down untill tomorrow morning 

Atleast my smiles work from this laptop, maybe when I get home they will work on my laptop.  

Well I'm off to the gym for shoulders and maybe cardio.  Catch ya all when I get home from the gym.

Ohh B_reed...glad to see you made it back in here


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2005)

I hope yours work, mine still don't unless I use IE!!! Tear it up in the gym tonite my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

mine's acting wierd too...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 7, 2005)

Well I considered doing shoulders and back today, but opted for just back and very light cardio.

*Shoulders* (all work with dumbbells)

*Front Raises*
8 x 15, 15, 15

*Side Raises*
8 x 15, 15, 15

*Bent over raises*
8 x 15, 15, 15

*Standing Shoulder press*
10 x 15, 15
15 x 12

*Treadmill* 30 minutes
5 minutes 10% incline 2.5 speed
5 minutes 15% incline 2.5 speed
5 minutes 15% incline 3.0 speed
5 minutes 15% incline 3.5 speed
5 minutes 18% incline 3.5 speed
5 minutes tapered the incline and speed down over the 5 minutes

I always feel I don't do enough volume on shoulder only days, but I know the shoulders will get worked again on bothe chest and back days so trying to not over train the shoulder.  

On a side note, my smilies not working on home laptop  but do on one of the laptops I use at work.  I use internet explorer on both.  Only differences are I use dial up at home on an HP laptop while at work I use an IBM laptop with wireless access to server with dsl.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 7, 2005)

Opps I should add that the bold and smiles that are in above I post I enter manually.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow , looks like you threw your delts a beatin' !!!  ouchie !


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey, you worked out early.  I'm doing the 9 o'clock thing tonight.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2005)

Excellent delt w/o Sister Devlin, nice cardio too!!! I have cardio in the am!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 7, 2005)

*gw* - That's actually my standard shoulder day, just took the weight back up to 8lbs.  The press remained the same.  I felt that workout right after, but for some reason I hardly ever get DOMS after doing shoulders.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 7, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, you worked out early.  I'm doing the 9 o'clock thing tonight.




Yeah well since the programmer took our server down to work on the database, I was SOL at work so I got to leave early.  Still managed to beat the groupies (group fitness class people)  and get decent parking at the gym.

*Arch* - Thanks.  I will be going the hour of cardio and abs tomorrow night.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

Only 30 min of cardio?  What will you do with all that free time?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Only 30 min of cardio?  What will you do with all that free time?



Didn't do as much as I expect to.  Instead when I got home, I had some dinner, relaxed, and took a nice bubble bath.  However, all of the relaxationI got from the bubble bath went poof when the phone jack I plug computer into normal died.  Have no idea if or when I can get maintance from the complex to fix the jack.  Maybe the gods will smile on me tonight and it will work in the moring.  One can hope....


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

killer shoulder workout Dev!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello, it's lunch time.  Anybody here?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 8, 2005)

*b-reed* Thanks.  However considering upping the weight for shoulders next week as I am not even feeling the workout today.

*Trip*-Sorry looks like everyone went poof today in here.

I'm still at work and sittting here debating if I'm going to the gym.  We are getting a nasty mix of freezing rain, sleet and snow.  Roads are already slushy so may not risk driving to the gym after work.  I will propably have enough trouble getting up the steep hill at the complex if they haven't salted it well.  As of this morning phone jack working so who knows what was up last night.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

I had a bugger of a time getting out of my driveway....is on slight decline..and have already mentioned that my car is not liking snow very much...

Just a thought...put your mil presses before your lateral raises...hit them hard...then do the isolation movements...maybe feel that more...


I just spent the last hour updating my 'link exchange' for my web site. kocked out about 1/2 of what I had to do. my eyes are tired from the copy / pasting from one page to the other...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Trip*-Sorry looks like everyone went poof today in here.



I think everyone is sitting around the fire.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2005)

Whats up Sister Devlin? Be careful, the roads where kinda tricky here today!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 8, 2005)

Figured a night off from the gym not going to hurt me. So I opted to not go to the gym due to the crappy weather.  Was able to get up the hill at the complex, but it is slippery.  Tomorrow will be fun if they don't work on it over night.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

You've got to rest some time.  How many days a week are you working out?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 8, 2005)

Atleast 6 days a week, but usually ends up being 7days some weeks and 5 days some times.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah, I think you can afford a day off.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2005)

Damn girl, you've been busting your ass.  This is a much deserved break.  Nature says chill out because you have too much drive to do it on your own!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

Don't sweat it Devlin.  Burner cancels his workouts on the forecast of snow .  Just kidding Burner.  Once I chop some more firewood I'll build you a fire too, Devlin.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn girl, you've been busting your ass.  This is a much deserved break.  Nature says chill out because you have too much drive to do it on your own!



No I'm just one of those that feels like I missed something if I don't go to the gym.  



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Don't sweat it Devlin. Burner cancels his workouts on the forecast of snow . Just kidding Burner. Once I chop some more firewood I'll build you a fire too, Devlin



Thanks, judt one little problem, no fireplace here.  I'm so screwed if we ever loose power  

As for Burner cancelling his workout on the forecast of snow...I can't blame him.  That is I don't blame him until I read the gym only 2 blocks away    It did make it on our local news here how you guys north of me were getting a fair amount of snow.  We lucked out   and it warmed up enough to give us more rain and sleet than snow.  Now I'm debating going to work noraml time or waiting until the hill thaws some since everything iced over last night.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think you can afford a day off.



take 2 they're free


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> take 2 they're free



 I'm considering it.  That way when I work with my trainer tomorrow we can work either chest or back.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> As for Burner cancelling his workout on the forecast of snow...I can't blame him.  That is I don't blame him until I read the gym only 2 blocks away



Um....yeah....that was actually me, not Burner....but in fairness, I did my work when I got home.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Don't sweat it Devlin. Burner cancels his workouts on the forecast of snow . Just kidding Burner. Once I chop some more firewood I'll build you a fire too, Devlin.


..I can still do more pull-ups than you.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..I can still do more pull-ups than you.....



Not for long, buddy.  Dev and I are in hot pursuit and Arch is hot on the trail, too.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Not for long, buddy. Dev and I are in hot pursuit and Arch is hot on the trail, too.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

Skippig gym tonight and when I get home from work the Maker's Mark will be making an appearance.  Have had a hell of a day.  The ice here ended up being the down fall of my day before I even got to work.  My boss's mom fell on the ice this morning and hurt her left shoulder.  Ended up taking her to hospital for xray to rule out calvical (collarbone) fracture.  Thankfully, no fracture, but it appears she has torn the ligaments in her shoulder  . So after hospital, doctor, dropping off prescription for pain killer, had to then deal with Department of Agriculture, pick up prescription, take Mom home,   I am finally able to sit down and try to get some data base work done. Crazy day.  Looks like tomorrow will be killer chest and back day to make up for 2 days off.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Maker's Mark


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

Maker's Mark= Kentucky Bourbon Whiskey


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Mmmmm....Maker's Mark.....


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Mmmmm....Maker's Mark.....



Just cracked the wax sealed, care to join  

Side note, after speaking with my boss.  He thinks it more likely that his mom tore muscles in her shoulder,not ligaments, and may have damaged cartilage as well as possibly damaging her rotator cuff.  At 72 years old, she in for a long recovery


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your bad day my Friend!!! Take it easy tonite, enjoy life, and then HIT it hard tomorrow!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Just cracked the wax sealed, care to join


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear of your bad day my Friend!!! Take it easy tonite, enjoy life, and then HIT it hard tomorrow!!!



Thanks Arch.  The worst part of the day was mostly some of my internal conflict.  I had planned to get so much done on the data base so I could have the whole weekend off, but then taking care of boss's mom (Gloria) was more important.  I was really concerned she had fractured her collar bone, but now I'm almost wishing she had instead of tearing muscles, damaging cartilage and possibly rotar cuff.  She reminds me sooo much of my grandmother who passed 5 years ago   that it scary.  

As for tomorrow, well I was supposed to train with PT tomorrow, but going to have to cancel that as I have to go into work.  Hopefully I will be able to skip out of work at a decent hour and get to gym to train solo.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

*Trip* Care to join me? The bourbon whiskey going down nice and some right now.  I foresee   lots of water later as well as some prophylatic advil before bed or before passing out which ever comes first tonight.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Trip* Care to join me? The bourbon whiskey going down nice and some right now.  I foresee   lots of water later as well as some prophylatic advil before bed or before passing out which ever comes first tonight.


Hey, Dev.  You're right in the heart of bourbon country.  Speaking of which, you gonna hook me up with derby tickets.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Trip* Care to join me? The bourbon whiskey going down nice and some right now.  I foresee   lots of water later as well as some prophylatic advil before bed or before passing out which ever comes first tonight.



  I'll be right over.  Should I start a fire?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Should I start a fire?


HEY, Thats my job!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> HEY, Thats my job!!!!!



While the cat's away ...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

There you go, you two.  Cozy up in front of that.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, Dev.  You're right in the heart of bourbon country.  Speaking of which, you gonna hook me up with derby tickets.



 Maybe.  We do have a client or two I can hit up for tickets or invites to owners boxes.  Hell, one client bred a KY Derby winner so I think I could snag a ticket or two.....


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> There you go, you two.  Cozy up in front of that.



Aww thanks


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Maybe.  We do have a client or two I can hit up for tickets or invites to owners boxes.  Hell, one client bred a KY Derby winner so I think I could snag a ticket or two.....


Who was the Derby Winner?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Who was the Derby Winner?



http://www.claibornefarm.com/stallions/monarchos/family.html


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

I remember him.  Northern Dancer is such a great stud horse.  His blood is in a lot of really good horses.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

He's got a half sister on the ground (opps a weanling, born this year) that is gorgeous (grey too) .  The sister is by Empire Maker. She will probably go through the Keeneland September sale in 2006.  I should try and get pictures of her next time I'm out at the farm.  The farm also bred Vicarge, that finished second to Don't Get Mad in the Derby Trials this year.  

Another client had a foal that made a lot of news around here.  A rare white thoroughbred.  She will be extremely flashy when she hits the track.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> There you go, you two.  Cozy up in front of that.



Perfect.     Now where's the bear-skin rug?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Perfect.     Now where's the bear-skin rug?



Still walking around, the hunters on here haven't bagged it yet


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

If you stick a gold pole straight up through her, she looks like a carousal horse Do you ever go to the track?  I like racing. I used to go about 4 times a year in St. Lou.  Those horses are one step away from the glue factory, but it is still awfully powerful to watch them come down the stretch.  Thoroughbreds are awesome animals.  Seabiscuit is my favorite book.  Movie was o.k. Book was awesome.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> If you stick a gold pole straight up through her, she looks like a carousal horse Do you ever go to the track?  I like racing. I used to go about 4 times a year in St. Lou.  Those horses are one step away from the glue factory, but it is still awfully powerful to watch them come down the stretch.  Thoroughbreds are awesome animals.  Seabiscuit is my favorite book.  Movie was o.k. Book was awesome.



 The last time I saw that filly I wanted to stick more than a gold pole through her.   The bitch was trying to kill us when we were trying to vaccinate her.  

Amazingly I haven't been to a thoroughbred race, however I went to the standardbred races here in town quite a few times this year.  One race I went to, a 3 year old standardbred set a new world record for his age and was only 1/5 of a second off the all time/all age record.  That was an amazing day.  The horse led the entire race and was pulling away from the field in the final stretch.  Everyone in the stands were on their feet and clapping as the horse past the grandstand to cross the finishline.  Only thing to say is...Priceless


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

I'll have to show you my super duper method for picking trifectas sometime.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'll have to show you my super duper method for picking trifectas sometime.



 That could be a scary demo


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> That could be a scary demo


Nah, I wouldn't want to scare you.  You're from Jersey .  That would be an impossible task!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Those older guys like Triple, for instance, sure do seem to finish early (posting, that is).


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nah, I wouldn't want to scare you.  You're from Jersey .  That would be an impossible task!



 A jersey girl that has seen the good and the bad in a Jersey hospital, worked in horse racing in both NJ and NY, and now works for an equine vet.  There not much left to scare me....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Those older guys like Triple, for instance, sure do seem to finish early (posting, that is).


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

I've been hanging out at my other home.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The bourbon whiskey going down nice and some right now.  I foresee   lots of water later as well as some prophylatic advil before bed or before passing out which ever comes first tonight.



Bourbon and prophylactics!  What a way to spend an evening!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Bourbon and prophylactics!  What a way to spend an evening!




  Get your mind out of the gutter.  Just going to take advil before bed to fend off the possible hangover


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

hey...pass the bottle!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Those older guys like Triple, for instance, sure do seem to finish early (posting, that is).



I must admit that Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday nights are early (10 pm) for me, since I get up at 4:30 the next day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey...pass the bottle!



I think you're too late.  Devlin and I started earlier.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey...pass the bottle!



Sorry B...I had crashed out in bed by the time you arrived here


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2005)

Hows it goin Sister Devlin? Cool pic of that horse!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I ended up cancelling my session with my PT today since I had to work.  It ended up being a good thing.  I got a ton of work done at work and got a great workout in tonight.

*Chest and Back* (1 hour 15 minutes)

*Barbell pull overs*
20 x 15
30 x 15
40 x 8 

*Incline dumbbell press*
15 x 15, 15
20 x 12 

*Flat bench chest press*
Empty Olympic bar x 15  
Olympic bar + 10lb x 8  
Olympic bar + 15lb x 8 

*Dumbbell flies on flat bench*
15 x 12, 12, 12  

(Note intended to start with 10lb, but twiddle dumb and twiddle dumber were hogging the 10's,  was about ready to hit them both with the 15's when they kept staring with a look similar to this  )

*Wide grip lat pull downs/Underhanded pull downs (ss)*
40 x 15 / 40 x 15
55 x 12 / 55 x 12
70 x 8 / 70 x 6  

*Hammer Strength Iso High Rows*
45 x 8, 8
50 x 8 

(Note: the weight on previous workouts for hammer strength high rows and this workout are for each arm)

*Lat row*
40 x 15
55 x 15
70 x 12  

*Assisted pullups/Dips (SS)*
50 x 8/ BW x 8
40 x 5/ BW x 8
30 x 2 and a half/ BW x 6 (hit failure on 7) paused +2

*Tricep press downs with rope*
20 x 8 (tri's dieing here)
15 x 8
10 x 15 

*Overhead tri extensions*
20 x 8 (tri's burning)
15x 15, 15

*Cardio (walk/jog cycles)*
3 x 1/8 mile walk; 1/4 mile jog
1/8 mile walk

*Chin up*
BW x 1  

Ok yes, I waited until the very end to try chin ups, but still managed to get one    I'm thinking I may actually feel this workout tomorrow  Really happy I pulled off doing the flat bench press with the weight on the olympic bar.  I could have done more weight, but didn't have a spotter and the guys there tonight....well I think I scared them off when I started the bench presses


----------



## Devlin (Dec 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Sister Devlin? Cool pic of that horse!!!



Thanks Arch.  It's going, had a great workout tonight


----------



## RaY (Dec 10, 2005)

Post your photos, so we can see before and after progress.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 10, 2005)

*Ray*-I do have pics posted in my gallery.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

I see lots of thumbs pointing up, smiling faces, and a 

Workout is looking good, and it's good to see you doing some sets of less than 12.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 10, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I see lots of thumbs pointing up, smiling faces, and a
> 
> Workout is looking good, and it's good to see you doing some sets of less than 12.



Thanks. The less than 12 reps in a set wasn't intential. Muscles were just getting tired, sore, burning and coudn't get the higher reps.  If I had a frequent lifting partner I would probably go higher weight, lower reps, but until then going with lower weight, higher reps. 

Also I was really tired heading to gym tonight.  I swear I drove on autopilot to the gym. However, the workout perked me up.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 10, 2005)

How do you like those underhand lat pulldowns?? They seem to hit my back like nothing else...I REALLY feel a burn!  Great workout!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> How do you like those underhand lat pulldowns?? They seem to hit my back like nothing else...I REALLY feel a burn!  Great workout!



I like them.  In genereal I can usually do more weight on the underhanded than regular lat pulls, but yesterday was off day aince I doubled up back and chest day.  I usually end up feeling them more in my biceps.

I am feeling yesterdays workout already today, so far it not bad.  The bigger 'issue' is that I'm feeling like I'm on the verge of a cold   However, the "biggest" issue is I got in a bad/down mood last night and having trouble recovering from this ride on the emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I like them.  In genereal I can usually do more weight on the underhanded than regular lat pulls, but yesterday was off day aince I doubled up back and chest day.  I usually end up feeling them more in my biceps.
> 
> I am feeling yesterdays workout already today, so far it not bad.  The bigger 'issue' is that I'm feeling like I'm on the verge of a cold   However, the "biggest" issue is I got in a bad/down mood last night and having trouble recovering from this ride on the emotional rollercoaster.



I sympathize with you.  I've been kind of dragging this week as well.  I think it's the forced cheeriness of the season, coupled with the increased number of people around (most of which are idiots, lets be honest) and the lack of sunlight (yes, it makes a difference, as I'm sure you know.)

Chin up, pardner.  All things shall pass.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I sympathize with you.  I've been kind of dragging this week as well.  I think it's the forced cheeriness of the season, coupled with the increased number of people around (most of which are idiots, lets be honest) and the lack of sunlight (yes, it makes a difference, as I'm sure you know.)
> 
> Chin up, pardner.  All things shall pass.



It's that, but except for gym and work, I avoid going out especially at peak shopping times.  I love Christmas, but the real issue is I have serious cash flow issues.  Lack of money puts a big damper on the mood as well as on the holiday spirit.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

I haven't been shopping either, but it just feels like there more people around this time of year, you know.

The problem is society has co-opted Xmas as a consumer holiday.  I despise the idea of all the gift giving that goes on.  I would much rather cook a nice meal and sit about with family and friends, have a drink and enjoy their company than be given gifts, even really good ones.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I haven't been shopping either, but it just feels like there more people around this time of year, you know.
> 
> The problem is society has co-opted Xmas as a consumer holiday.  I despise the idea of all the gift giving that goes on.  I would much rather cook a nice meal and sit about with family and friends, have a drink and enjoy their company than be given gifts, even really good ones.



That's what my family and I are doing this year since they are traveling to my place for Christmas and I will be cooking.  However, we are giving traditional/annual gifts.  There are just some gifts we give each other every year.  I am looking forward to my family being here eventhough it may be a bit overwhelming, but I haven't seen them in a year.  

As for number of people out shopping, I agree it seems like more are out there this year.  Traffic was nuts last night when I left the gym, but then I was zoning out when I left the gym so the traffic didn't get me  or


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I haven't been shopping either, but it just feels like there more people around this time of year, you know.
> 
> The problem is society has co-opted Xmas as a consumer holiday.  I despise the idea of all the gift giving that goes on.  I would much rather cook a nice meal and sit about with family and friends, have a drink and enjoy their company than be given gifts, even really good ones.


I too LOVE Christmas, but I agree with you 100%, "family" time is a priceless gift many take for granted!!! 

Keep your chin up and your heart light Sister Devlin, as Brother Pylon said, all things come to pass!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

It's good to hear you'll be with family.  That's the high point of the season, as far as I'm concerned.  

Good luck with the cooking.  Try the tofu pie!  They'll love it, and they'll never know!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Pies are still Mom's domain   I love her homemade lemon meringue pie.  I'll tackle the traditional meal, but not up to tackling Mom's pies yet. 

I know for sure I will be receiving Mom, Dad   (opps sorry don't get along with him) my sister and my sister's boyfriend.  I have invited my boss and his mom if they don't make it to Maryland for Christmas and there is a possiblity of an additional guest, but that one is dependant on Uncle Sam's cooperation in allowing him leave from Iraq. (I have more than one friend of there right now   )


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Is that the lurking red-head we've heard so much about?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Is that the lurking red-head we've heard so much about?



Ummm...well...no.  This is another person that I'm friends with.  The lurking red head is with a DOD contractor over there and as he just returned to Iraq, he will not be able to come home.  However, lurking red head does know I may have a guest.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

And he's cool with that, right?  I mean, you don't want an angry Irishman showing up on your doorstep covered in sand on Xmas eve...or any other day, now that I think of it...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

We have discussed it, but well it complicated.  Short version he knows I'm extremely commitment phobic as is he.  I doubt I will ever settle with one person for a long period of time.  I just don't see myself married


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey, I didn't say the M word.  I just want to make sure you aren't a victim of Xmas outrage!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't say the M word.  I just want to make sure you aren't a victim of Xmas outrage!



Well there is a possiblity of christmas outrage, but it may be a result of my father's presence.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well there is a possiblity of christmas outrage, but it may be a result of my father's presence.



Hmmm...that doesn't sound fun.  Hope it passes without incident...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

If worse comes to worse I'll just lock him out on the balcony


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Well the emotional rollercoaster seems like it hit a flat patch finally, but still hasn't started to climb back up.  Overall feel crappy today and a head cold definietly trying to set in.  I knew with the way I was feeling today I wouldn't get a decent cardio session in so ruled gym out today. Instead I rested all day.  Hoping tomorrow I will have rebounded enough to get in a workout at the gym after work.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 11, 2005)

Hang in there, Devlin.  Don't get down about things.  My wife and I argue over the gift giving thing every year.  She has a large extended family and they all participate in the piling on of gifts.  I think it sucks, spoils kids and causes me cash flow problems because we have to reciprocate.  I enjoy the family time, but think anything more than exchanging a gift or two among immediate family is a waste of everyones time and money.  

So, what are you making for Christmas Dinner?  My wife and I are having a dinner party for friends next Saturday.  I'm making my grandmothers spaghetti sauce and meatballs (she's 100% Italian and I'm 50%).  Trying to decide if I should bust out the pasta maker and make fresh pasta.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Fresh pasta rules!  

Boiler, try the tofu pie!  You'l love it!  I'm working on the nutri info now...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hang in there, Devlin.  Don't get down about things.  My wife and I argue over the gift giving thing every year.  She has a large extended family and they all participate in the piling on of gifts.  I think it sucks, spoils kids and causes me cash flow problems because we have to reciprocate.  I enjoy the family time, but think anything more than exchanging a gift or two among immediate family is a waste of everyones time and money.
> 
> So, what are you making for Christmas Dinner?  My wife and I are having a dinner party for friends next Saturday.  I'm making my grandmothers spaghetti sauce and meatballs (she's 100% Italian and I'm 50%).  Trying to decide if I should bust out the pasta maker and make fresh pasta.



Thanks boiler.  I'm getting down most because well, some weeks I not sure if I'm going to have enough money to do laundry let alone buy food or gas. The struggling to make ends meet and the constant worring getting to me. Have my fingers crossed and praying hard that things change in the next week, two at the most.  

This year my family was supposed to join extended family in Atlanta for Christmas, but my aunt not up to hosting the entire family this year.  So plan B became crash my place instead.  We agreed it was more about being together than the gifts.  Plus we are all getting to the point of what to get each other.

As to what I'll be making well the traditional Christmas meal of shrimp for starters, then roast turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green bean cassarole, may add in a sweet potato dish and another fish dish if my boss joins us (he's a vegetarian, but eats seafood).  Mom will be making pumpkin and lemon meringue pies on christmas eve. I will be making chocolate chip cookies the week before christmas too. 

As for your meal....I vote for breaking out the pasta maker and go for fresh pasta


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Fresh pasta rules!
> 
> Boiler, try the tofu pie!  You'l love it!  I'm working on the nutri info now...


Next time I need a desert, that's what I'll go with!  Sounds real good.  Heck, if it's an AB special, it's got to be good.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 11, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks boiler.  I'm getting down most because well, some weeks I not sure if I'm going to have enough money to do laundry let alone buy food or gas. The struggling to make ends meet and the constant worring getting to me. Have my fingers crossed and praying hard that things change in the next week, two at the most.
> 
> This year my family was supposed to join extended family in Atlanta for Christmas, but my aunt not up to hosting the entire family this year.  So plan B became crash my place instead.  We agreed it was more about being together than the gifts.  Plus we are all getting to the point of what to get each other.
> 
> ...


Well, Devlin, money issues tend to come and go.  Hopefully you will be on the go cycle soon.

If you ever have just your boss over for dinner or a group that likes fish, I've got just the thing for you to make up.  Salmon stuffed with spinach, crab and shrimp and wrapped in puff pastry.  It has a big WOW presentation factor and it tastes great.  Not too tough to make either.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Next time I need a desert, that's what I'll go with!  Sounds real good.  Heck, if it's an AB special, it's got to be good.



OK, here's the breakdown for a slice (1/8 of pie)

328 cal
5.75 prot
46.25 carb
16.38 fat

So...not great, but not a killer, either...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, Devlin, money issues tend to come and go.  Hopefully you will be on the go cycle soon.
> 
> If you ever have just your boss over for dinner or a group that likes fish, I've got just the thing for you to make up.  Salmon stuffed with spinach, crab and shrimp and wrapped in puff pastry.  It has a big WOW presentation factor and it tastes great.  Not too tough to make either.



Hoping they head onto the go cycle very soon and stay gone.

The stuffed salmon in puffed pastry sounds really good.    Any chance you could post it in the diet section


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, here's the breakdown for a slice (1/8 of pie)
> 
> 328 cal
> 5.75 prot
> ...


We're not eating pie for our health.  Throw out the data and eat up!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 11, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hoping they head onto the go cycle very soon and stay gone.
> 
> The stuffed salmon in puffed pastry sounds really good.    Any chance you could post it in the diet section


It's really good.  I'll have to dig up the recipie and make some changes that I put into it.  Then, yeah, I'll put it over in the diet section.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> We're not eating pie for our health.  Throw out the data and eat up!



I agree, but I'd like to make something that we can eat more than once a year, you know?

I'm working on a mod that replaces the choc chips with 2 packs of SF pudding (choc fudge, I think).  That really drops the cals, from 382 to 143 per slice.  I'm going to make a run at it.  The other big hurdle is the crust.  The whole thing (for a reduced fat graham crust) brings in 720 cals.  I'm looking for an option, if you've got any...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I agree, but I'd like to make something that we can eat more than once a year, you know?
> 
> I'm working on a mod that replaces the choc chips with 2 packs of SF pudding (choc fudge, I think).  That really drops the cals, from 382 to 143 per slice.  I'm going to make a run at it.  The other big hurdle is the crust.  The whole thing (for a reduced fat graham crust) brings in 720 cals.  I'm looking for an option, if you've got any...


I'd bouce that off Emma.  If anybody knows the answer, It's most likely her.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'd bouce that off Emma.  If anybody knows the answer, It's most likely her.



A fine thought.  I'll PM her and try to catch her...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey, I noticed you did a chinup.  That's great.  Give it a try at the beginning of your workout next time.  I bet you'll knock out a few.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey, I noticed you did a chinup.  That's great.  Give it a try at the beginning of your workout next time.  I bet you'll knock out a few.



Thanks CowPimp.  Beginning? But it so much more fun to struggle to do 1 at the end  and much more satisfing when I do 1 at the end.  Plus the bar I prefer is in the middle of prime free weight real estate so it a lot less embarassing to try them when fewer people (guys) are around


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey, I'd be happy to get ONE at any point!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2005)

I just read through today's saga.  Holiday stress - who needs it?  Hope things turn out OK for you.  Here's a hug for you.  :hug: 



			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Beginning? But it so much more fun to struggle to do 1 at the end  and much more satisfing when I do 1 at the end.  Plus the bar I prefer is in the middle of prime free weight real estate so it a lot less embarassing to try them when fewer people (guys) are around



Try a set at the start, when you're fresh.  Tell the other guys you're just doing one warm-up set, and if they don't like it, they can take it up with the IM hit squad.    You can also do a set at the end of the workout, if you've got your heart set on struggling.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

...besides..when guys see a girl doing even one pull-up...they approve.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

Devlin

Hope you had a better day today!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin
> 
> Hope you had a better day today!


  And let us know if they give you a hard time for doing the chins!!!   Not healthy to mess with one of "ours"


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmmm, no sign of lady D.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 12, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin
> 
> Hope you had a better day today!



Ohh I wished it had been a better day, but in reality it wasn't.  This morning I had all intentions of going to the gym after work, but the dull migraine I had turned into a moderate migraine that lasted all day.  I did go to work, but ended up taking the boss's mom to another doctor for her shoulder injury.  After two and a half hours of sitting in the urgent care clinic, she returned with the diagnosis of a dislocated clavical    The poor woman has been walking around since Friday with a dislocated clavical that is dislocated at the juncture of her neck.   Her "family" doc missed it    Now she is scheduled for a cat scan tomorrow followed by an appointment with an orthopedist.  We are hoping they can just sedate her and pop it back, but don't know   they may have ti operate on it   .

This is a woman who works really hard and cares about everyone.  She reminds me a lot of my beloved grandmother who passed a few years ago so it really bothers me to see her in pain.  I'm praying we get her fixed up soon.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear that.  Hope she feels better soon.  If it's any consolation, I get the ass cam Wednesday .  Not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that.  Hope she feels better soon.  If it's any consolation, I get the ass cam Wednesday .  Not looking forward to that at all.




Ughh I don't know which is worse  Walking around with a nicely dislocated shoulder for 5-6 or more days or the ass cam.   

Hoping I have a better day tomorrow.  My boss's nephew was due to arrive from out of town tonight and he may step in to take his grandmother to the rest of the appointments so I can do database work while I run the office.  Hoping to get to the gym tomorrow and get back into my routine.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ughh I don't know which is worse  Walking around with a nicely dislocated shoulder for 5-6 or more days or the ass cam.
> 
> Hoping I have a better day tomorrow.  My boss's nephew was due to arrive from out of town tonight and he may step in to take his grandmother to the rest of the appointments so I can do database work while I run the office.  Hoping to get to the gym tomorrow and get back into my routine.


I don't think either is good.  I do know this much:  You can walk around wondering if your shoulder is dislocated, but there is no mystery at all whether or not the camera is up your butt.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I don't think either is good.  I do know this much:  You can walk around wondering if your shoulder is dislocated, but there is no mystery at all whether or not the camera is up your butt.



  True.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey D- Sorry to hear about that...hope she is ok.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that. Hope she feels better soon. If it's any consolation, I get the ass cam Wednesday . Not looking forward to that at all.


 
Cavity search! Go DEEP!


That just doesn't sound like a real good time...(call me Captain Obvious!)


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hoping to get to the gym tomorrow and get back into my routine.



So that means you'll be expecting a roaring fire and bubble bath waiting for you tonight?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

...that paints a picture...now doesn't it??


----------



## Devlin (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So that means you'll be expecting a roaring fire and bubble bath waiting for you tonight?



Ohh yeah


----------



## Devlin (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey D- Sorry to hear about that...hope she is ok.



Thanks Burner.  We will know more tomorrow after the ortho appointment.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

we need to have a bubble bath waiting for boiler too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

u gota  mouse in your pocket? Who's we...and why can't I have a bubble bath?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u gota  mouse in your pocket? Who's we...and why can't I have a bubble bath?



Ok since it seems we are going for a group bubble bath, I'm going to vote that we get the hot tub going instead


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll bring the margs!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

> So that means you'll be expecting a roaring fire and bubble bath waiting for you tonight?



Here ya go.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok since it seems we are going for a group bubble bath, I'm going to vote that we get the hot tub going instead



Is this one OK?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is this one OK?



Perfect


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

Hows it goin today Sister Devlin? Hope much better for you!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 13, 2005)

Finally made it to the gym tonight  However, everyone and their brother decided to go late tonight   If that wasn't bad enough, more than half decided to do legs and hog all the leg machines even in the free weight area   So I ended up completely changing the order of my leg day   Ok will save the remaining ranting to the end.

*Legs*

*Squat machine* (not my first choice, but only thing available that I didn't have to wait a year for)
50 x 15
60 x 15
70 x 15 

*Lunges* (reps for each leg)
10 lb plate each hand x 10, 10, 10

*Hammer Strength Abductors* 
90 x 15
100 x 10, 8

*Hammer Strength Leg Extensions*
30 x 12, 12
35 x 10  

*Hammer Strength Adductors*
90 x 15
115 x 12
120 x 8

*Hammer Strength Hamstring PressDowns*
40 x 15
45 x 12
55 x 8 

*SLDL*
50 x 15
60 x 15, 15

*Standing Calf Raises*
60 x 15
80 x 15
100 x 12  

For me this was one of the most disorganized workouts and I wasn't happy, but I got it done.  Had some nice increases, but lost some weight probably due to the order.    I really did not want to the the squat machine because that is the one time doing squats bothers my knee so I kept the weight lite.  I really wanted to do free squats, but wasn't about to wait 2 hours to get to in the squat rack.   The same thing went for the Nebula sleds for leg presses.  They were being hogged so opted for the weighted lunges.  By the end of the workout my legs were jelly so not bad for such a messed up session.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

First Boiler has his leg workout disrupted and now you.  There better not be any one using my, err, the squat rack in the morning.

At least you were able to regroup and salvage a good workout.    Now are you ready for that tub?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> First Boiler has his leg workout disrupted and now you.  There better not be any one using my, err, the squat rack in the morning.
> 
> At least you were able to regroup and salvage a good workout.    Now are you ready for that tub?




Disrupted is an understatement.  Felt more like a nice big bomb had been dropped on my workout schedule.  I did my best and yeah was happy the legs were jelly.  Very ready for the tub


----------



## Pylon (Dec 13, 2005)

I think that was a fine workout, all things considered!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

I feel your pain.  Way to adapt and overcome!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 13, 2005)

It was either adapt or weights were going to start landing on guys.  One of those opps it slipped, sorry it landed in your lap   Ohh it landed on your foot, ohh darn guess you are done legs for the day 

By the time I got to the gym, it had become of of those I don't play well with others day  Ohh well, if I can walk and don't freeze my ass off at work tomorrow in the field, I will do cardio.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks pretty organized to me but what do i know


----------



## Pylon (Dec 13, 2005)

"not playing well with others" sometimes leads to the best workouts of all!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

yay!! Are we going to wear bathing suits or birthday suits???


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yay!! Are we going to wear bathing suits or birthday suits???



  Do you even have to ask with this crowd


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 14, 2005)

Devlin kick in some Borage oil at 2 grams a day, with 1 tsp fish oils and it will elevate your fat burning effect even more due to the fact of it will increase PGE1. PGE3, and reduce PG2 (inflamatatory response).  It will also allow the cell permeablity to be increased by 20-30% so you can have more nutrient delivered to the muscle for growth and repair and also let more toxins out. If you notice your skin start to change it would not suprise me at all.  

Peace out


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

<burner writing notes...borage...>

HAN! Dang! Where've u been lurking? Have not seen u forever! wait...what kind of skin change?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 14, 2005)

Skin collageen is comprised of mainly omega 6, sulfur, and amino acid glycine.  By increasing Borage oil you are able to convert to the more active form of GLA - DGLA - PGE1 - cAMP.  cAMP is what allows your body to release hormones from the pituitary gland and also allows for hormone binding to receptors as well.  What good if you have all those hormones floating around in the blood if they can not connect to the proper receptors.  The omega 3 will prevent arachodoniac acis from building from from the PGE1 conversion.  This imbalance is one of omega 6 to omega 3 is one of the main reason for degenerative health in the usas.  Proper ratio is usually 4:1 in natural americans now are at 20 to 25:1.  By comsuming to much omega 6 rates of inflammatory diseases are on the rise as well as it prevents the conversion of omega and a deficiency.  Now wonder we have a depressed society on our hands.  Right now I am hope to be part of a new breed of drs which use nutrition for healing and preventing disease. What I have learned in the past year on my own has been mind blowing.  You will notice a different glow about your skin try it and you will see


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

thanks for the info!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 14, 2005)

hmmm...borage...I will have to check that out...I am also wondering...skin changes for the good or bad??


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nothing but for the better.  Also to vitamins are misleading expecially magnesium and calcium.  It may say you are getting 1000 mgs per day, but if it is 1000 mgs calcium carbonate you are getting may be 200-300 elemental.  The USRDA is 1000-1200 ELEMENTAL.  Same way with magnesium...most magnesium supplements are oxide which 400 mgs oxide breaks down to about 100 mgs instead of what it claims to be 400.  This is one of the reason mineral deficeincy are rampant in americas.  You need to look or ask for elemental versus what it labels.  I stick with abion laboratories which are chelated mineral and absorption is so much better so when it says 500 mgs  calcium you are getting that.  Plus people over 50 have low stomach acids and take supplements for years still end up with osteoporisis, and you wonder why LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

I think it wa a great improvise to your w/o Sister Devlin!!! It bothers me too when someone is in the way................... I just ask if I can work in, and they usually say sure!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I feel your pain.



That's not the only pain you'll be feeling.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

speaking of which...where is BM? He shoulda been on by now....

his appointment should have come to an *END*...some time ago...

I'm gonna have to check around and get to the *BOTTOM *of this!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> speaking of which...where is BM? He shoulda been on by now....
> 
> his appointment should have come to an *END*...some time ago...
> 
> I'm gonna have to check around and get to the *BOTTOM *of this!



Dude, you are brutal...why you gotta *crack* on a brother like that?  I'll bet it was the highlight of your w*hole* day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

I *ass*ume he'll be on as soon as possible.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

I just realized that this is Devlin's journal we're whoring up, not BMs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

Devlin


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I just realized that this is Devlin's journal we're whoring up, not BMs.



 

It's ok guys, provided me with some entertainment.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2005)

*Hardasnails*-Thanks for the info.  I will look into adding that in.

*Arch*-I would ask, but usually they are lifting much more than me and would be a pain in the ass (sorry BM) to keep changing the plates around.  So I just try to re-arrange my workout, replace exercises, adapt as best as I can.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I got up today and was like ok, not hurting   By mid morning I was like ok, note to self no bending over with legs straight (as in a SLDL), hamstrings saying  not happening.  By time I hit the gym, the DOMS had set in pretty good especially in the hamstrings  So what did I do at the gym today.....Cardio of course  

*Cardio*

*Stairmaster*- 20 minutes (1.5 miles, 74 flights)
5 minutes at levels 5, 6, 7, 5

*Recumbant bike*- 20 minutes (heart rate 140-150, 7.5 miles)
5 minutes level level 3 
10 minutes level 4
5 minutes level 3 

*Treadmill*- 20 minutes (heart rate 125-140, 1 mile)
5 minutes 15% incline 2.5 speed
5 minutes 20% incline 3.0 speed
5 minutes 20% incline 3.5 speed
5 minutes 20% incline 2.5 speed

At first my left knee wasn't too happy with the stairmaster, but worked out of it.  Recumbant bike, well legs  Legs felt better as I went is all I can say about session on the bike.  Treadmill, hamstrings not happy, but worked them out and by end didn't feel any DOMS.  However, after my 20 minute drive home, it was a different story.  Doms back in full force now   Overall a good cardio day.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2005)

Ohh forgot to add, my boss' mom did not get the greatest of news about her shoulder.  Inaddition to having a dislocated clavical (collar bone) at the juncture of her neck, but she also has a comminuted fracture of the clavical. Treatment, none   Due to the fact it has been 6 days from time of fracture they have opted to leave it be and let it heal on its own.  Haven't been able to find out what the longrange affects will be on range of motion  

http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=8079


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 14, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I just realized that this is Devlin's journal we're whoring up, not BMs.



After *probing* this site for a while, I've discovered the m*ass*es, as a w*hole*, have *colon*ized devlin's *diar*i*e*s. * A* fine choice this evening, since I don't want to *run* off the great and all knowing Emma from my journal.  That would be a di*rect*, *um*m, setback to my training goals.  I would feel so *violated* if that happened and would *prob*ably *crack* up.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 15, 2005)

Devlin 
to kill DOMS 5 grams glutemine with 2 grams creatine post workout, with 1000 mgs ester C will take care of that for ya.  It will help to buffer lactic acid.  Also 300 mgs magnesium glycinate/ 600 mgs calcium chelate before bed will help set your body back to alkaline so you will help to excellerate the healing process. That why I recommend CMZ by vpx with last meal before bed time becuase it is an anabolic formula that help repair an regulate hormone repair


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> Devlin
> to kill DOMS 5 grams glutemine with 2 grams creatine post workout, with 1000 mgs ester C will take care of that for ya.  It will help to buffer lactic acid.  Also 300 mgs magnesium glycinate/ 600 mgs calcium chelate before bed will help set your body back to alkaline so you will help to excellerate the healing process. That why I recommend CMZ by vpx with last meal before bed time becuase it is an anabolic formula that help repair an regulate hormone repair


I kind of like the DOMS feeling.  Makes me feel good about what I accomplished at the gym.  This sounds like an expensive chemistry experiment that I would probably forget to take too often.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 15, 2005)

With out proper minerals all the food you take in can not be assimulated and will hinder your gains and also your health.  So you decide cover your bases for less then 30 bucks a month or keep buying that protein powder which is just going to waste since it is not being assimulated properly.  Hard choice...Also it might be a good idea to bump up vitamin D to 4000 ius during the winter time to prevent thyroid from slowing down and getting fat.  If you tan drop it back to 2000 ius.  Do not worry about toxicity is all a bunch of hype.   Benefits way out weight the risks.  But if I you want to be safe get your levels tested 25(OH)D you want them at upper 80% of the range except nothing less.  You can take all the food/ supplements that you want if you are not using them you are wasting your money.  Just by upping my vitamin D levels adrenals, testosterone, thyroid shut up with out doing anything else.  I backed off d for a week and I felt like shit.  Like i said if only people know.  Why people I am working with are going to have an edge over competition because they will have all aspect covered.  Right now in the near future I hope to be working with drs to design an evasive protocol to detect and prevent diseases such as cancer, lou gerhits, MS, Chronic Fatigue syndrome, fibromylasia based upon my research and findings. 

http://forum.lowcarber.org/showthread.php?t=266549&page=1&pp=15


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> After *probing* this site for a while, I've discovered the m*ass*es, as a w*hole*, have *colon*ized devlin's *diar*i*e*s. * A* fine choice this evening, since I don't want to *run* off the great and all knowing Emma from my journal.  That would be a di*rect*, *um*m, setback to my training goals.  I would feel so *violated* if that happened and would *prob*ably *crack* up.



Bahaha.  You're a goofball.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 15, 2005)

I had another migraine today  , but thought it was going away while working. But then I made a huge mistake and my body revolted on me as payback.  The president of one of the companies we buy medications from and one of his sales reps stopped by the office this morning.  They so kindly brought  a box of assorted pastries, cheese cake, tira mi su (my all time farvorite   ) .  I couldn't resist the tira mi su, it was so good.  However, less than an hour later my body started to revolt on me.  The migraine came back worse and my stomach started to roll/heave.  Felt like   Thankfully I've been able to get a lot of work done so I was able to leave early and came home to crash in bed for a while.  Still considering going to the gym, but in a hour or so.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

Great lookin cardio, watch that knee!!! Hope your headache goes away my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

Hope you feel better, Devlin.  I'll be at the gym late tonight also.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 15, 2005)

*Arch*-Thanks! I have been watching the knee.  Leg day for me has been a little bit of trial and error.  Dropped the weights and now increasing the weight to see what works.  Learned this week that the squat machine looks like a no no for the knee.  Knee prefers squats using the Smith machine.  I would like to try doing some free squats with the olympic bar, but the past two weeks the squat racks have been occupied   Hopefully next wekk I can get there late enough that atleast one rack will be free. As of right now headache is gone 

*Boilermaker*-Thanks, feeling better as of right now.  However I am wimping out on the gym.    Not completely 100% and since it shoulder day, better to be safe than sorry.  Plus I don't want to loose my primo parking spot at my apartment.  Decided I may as well go for a complete killer upper body workout on saturday.  I can hit shoulders, back and chest then.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

Glad the headache is gone!!! Maybe try higher reps on the legs, it's done wonders for me!!! Best of wishes to you whatever you decide my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

Sorry you've been feeling poor.  Think of it as your body being well trained in what you need to eat and kicking back the bad stuff.

As an extra incentive, if you are really good between now and May, and you come to see Archie up on stage, I'll make you my special raspberry tiramisu to take home with you.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I had another migraine today  , but thought it was going away while working. But then I made a huge mistake and my body revolted on me as payback. The president of one of the companies we buy medications from and one of his sales reps stopped by the office this morning. They so kindly brought  a box of assorted pastries, cheese cake, tira mi su (my all time farvorite  ) . I couldn't resist the tira mi su, it was so good. However, less than an hour later my body started to revolt on me. The migraine came back worse and my stomach started to roll/heave. Felt like  Thankfully I've been able to get a lot of work done so I was able to leave early and came home to crash in bed for a while. Still considering going to the gym, but in a hour or so.


can't blame ya...I wold have caved in on the tiramisu as well...reminds me ofwhen I used to have it in Italy......


----------



## Devlin (Dec 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> can't blame ya...I wold have caved in on the tiramisu as well...reminds me ofwhen I used to have it in Italy......



I agree   The only thing better than tiramisu is real true gelato from Italy   After enjoying gelato in Italy, American ice cream just isn't the same.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks to everyone wishing me to feel better.  I feel back to myself today.  I am actually at work, but the software programmer has our database server shut down so I get to play on here until she gets the program and data uploaded


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 16, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone wishing me to feel better.  I feel back to myself today.  I am actually at work, but the software programmer has our database server shut down so I get to play on here until she gets the program and data uploaded


Taking advantage how cruel!  I'd do the same thing LOL.

I can't come around here all I see is talk about food and stuff!!!!

Glad your feeling better!  I'll be back after work running late already!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> As an extra incentive, if you are really good between now and May, and you come to see Archie up on stage, I'll make you my special raspberry tiramisu to take home with you.



I believe that Pylon has just made you an offer you can't refuse.  

Glad you're feeling better.  Don't overdo it in the gym, though.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I agree   The only thing better than tiramisu is real true gelato from Italy   After enjoying gelato in Italy, American ice cream just isn't the same.


I'm cooking up my grandma's spaghetti sauce, meatballs and fresh pasta for a dinner tomorrow night!  Italy has some great food.

Glad you feel better.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2005)

So your feelin better huh? Take it easy and you'll be back at 100% soon!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 16, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I believe that Pylon has just made you an offer you can't refuse.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better.  Don't overdo it in the gym, though.



True he has, but he needs to define being really good  

*Trip, Boilermaker & Arch*-Thanks guys.  Feel almost 100%.  However, I may have over done it at the gym tonight  But I swear I had a good reason


----------



## Devlin (Dec 16, 2005)

Today was cardio only day.  Had intended to start with the stairmaster move on to the recumbant bike, then the treadmill and maybe jog a bit.  That all changed while I was on the stairmaster......

*Cardio* 1 hour

*Stairmaster* 20 minutes
5 minutes at Levels 5, 6, 7, 6

During the last 5 minutes on the stairmaster, in walks the first piece of prime eye candy.  Couldn't resist the view so opted for treadmill next. 

*Treadmill* 40 minutes  
5 minutes 15% incline 2.5 speed
5 minutes 20% incline 3.0 speed
5 minutes 20% incline 3.5 speed
5 minutes 15% incline 3.0 speed (Had intended to stop after this, however during the 5 minutes in walks prime piece of eye candy number 2   Can't stop now, the view is just wayyyyy to yummmy   )
5 minutes 15% incline 3.5 speed
10 minutes 15% incline 4.0 speed  (between the view and my tunes, was loving life)
5 minutes 15% incline 2.5 speed (All good things must come to an end   )

Couldn't help myself tonight.  I was in a good mood, feeling almost 100% and then in walks not one but two pieces of prime male...what is a woman to do  Still feeling good, but I'm starving  I'm off to find food of some kind.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2005)

Whatever it takes to stay motivated, right?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm cooking up my grandma's spaghetti sauce, meatballs and fresh pasta for a dinner tomorrow night!  Italy has some great food.
> 
> Glad you feel better.



Didn't I already ask for the recipie on that once?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Didn't I already ask for the recipie on that once?


Didn't I already answer you.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> During the last 5 minutes on the stairmaster, in walks the first piece of prime eye candy.  Couldn't resist the view so opted for treadmill next.
> Can't stop now, the view is just wayyyyy to yummmy   Couldn't help myself tonight.  I was in a good mood, feeling almost 100% and then in walks not one but two pieces of prime male...what is a woman to do


 So that was *YOU* staring at *ME* huh?!!?







   
Great lookin cardio session my Friend, hows the knee responding to that?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> So that was *YOU* staring at *ME* huh?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 If it was me, well I just couldn't help it....the view was  

The knee is ok with it.  It seems the one thing the knee doesn't like is squats on the LifeFitness squat machine.  I think it is because for some reason it really hits the lower end of the quad where it attaches to the knee and it seems I have patella issues so that stress irritates the issues.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Didn't I already answer you.



If you did, I missed it...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If you did, I missed it...



Missed it   Maybe more like breezed right over it as if it wasn't there


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> During the last 5 minutes on the stairmaster, in walks the first piece of prime eye candy.  Couldn't resist the view so opted for treadmill next.
> 
> *Treadmill*
> (Had intended to stop after this, however during the 5 minutes in walks prime piece of eye candy number 2   Can't stop now, the view is just wayyyyy to yummmy   )



It sounds like someone needs some Trapeze Cardio.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 17, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It sounds like someone needs some Trapeze Cardio.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 17, 2005)

Since I missed a lifting day this week I did shoulders, back and chest today.  Gym was just about empty so no waiting around and could work the way I wanted to.  

*Chest*

*Incline Dumbbell bench press*
15 x 15
20 x 12, 12 

*Flat bench press with Olympic bar*
10 x 8
15 x 8
20 x 4  (no spotter either)

*Dumbbell flies*
10 x 15
15 x 15, 15

*Barbell pull over*
20 x 15
30 x 15
40 x 2 and a half  (hit total failure and almost dropped the bar)
30 x 8

*Back*

*Chinup* (underhanded grip)
BW x 1

*Pull up*
BW x half  

*Assisted pullups/Dips (ss)*
50 x 10 / BW x 8
40 x 5 / BW x 8
30 x 3 / BW x 8 

*Lat row*
40 x 15
55 x 15
70 x 10 

*Closed grip lat pull downs*
55 x 12
70 x 8
85 x 4 

*Straight arm lat press downs*
20 x 12
25 x 12
30 x 8

*Shoulders*

*Seated dumbbell shoulder press*
10 x 12 (way too lite)
15 x 12
20 x 5 

*Vertical raises/ lateral raises/ seated bentover raises*
5 x 15 / 5 x 15 / 5 x 15
5 x 15 / 5 x 15 / 5 x 15
10 x 8 / 10 x 8 / 5 x 15 ( knew shoulders couldn't handle 10lb on the seated bentover raises) 

All I can saw about today work out is   Upped the weight on a lot and still completed everything I wanted to.  I hit failure a couple places  I have to admit the tables were turned today.  I was the eye candy today, but then again there was only maybe 6 women in the whole gym and of those I was the only one lifting.  I think I freaked one guy out first when I did the incline bench press and especially when I moved to the flat bench.    I noticed he had moved closer to the bench I was on and think he was about to step up and spot me, but didn't  Could have used the spot to get a few more reps, ohh well maybe next time.  Finished myself off by taking an hour stroll through a Christmas tree farm (yeah it took me an hour to find the right tree   ) Followed by grocery shopping and then 4 trips up 2 flights of stairs with said groceries and laundry. Now I'm wiped out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Gym was just about empty so no waiting around and could work the way I wanted to.



I love it when the gym is empty.  I can do whatever I want, whenever I want, and there are no idiots unloading equipment when I turn my back.

Good looking workout there, Devlin.  You need to get yourself a lifting partner so you can really start pushing it on some of those exercises.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Trip  

I would love to find a lifting partner, but my schedule can be erratic which can make it difficult to lift with someone routinely.  I never know exactly what time I will get done work especially when breeding season starts in January.  If it goes like last year I probably won't get to the gym until after 9pm.  

I should add something to my workout today.  I just carried my christmas tree up two flights of stairs (have I mentioned I'm only 5'4"   and my tree is almost 6' tall   ) Where is a man when you need one


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I agree  The only thing better than tiramisu is real true gelato from Italy  After enjoying gelato in Italy, American ice cream just isn't the same.


you've been to Italy? There was a gelato shop 200 feet from my apartment when I lived there....hhmmm,.......


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry, I was at a Xmas party....my bad...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

Awesome w/o Sister Devlin!!! Very nice progression!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 18, 2005)

*Arch*-Thanks  

Have some mild DOMS from yesterday's workout so I know I did good  Today was lite cardio only.

*Stairmaster*- 20 minutes (1.75 miles)
5 minutes at levels 5, 7, 9 
2.5 minutes at level 7
2.5 minutes at level 5

*Recumbant bike*
20 minutes Hills (7 + miles, HR 135-145)


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking pretty sharp the last couple of days, Devlin!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 18, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Looking pretty sharp the last couple of days, Devlin!



Thanks.

 I foresee it going to hell in a handbag starting Christmas Eve  My family will be decending on me on evening of the 23rd  and then it busy, busy, busy until they depart on the 29th. If I'm lucky I will be able to sneak off to the gym sometime while they are here, I may have to go at the butt crack of dawn, but I will try to get there.  I think


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey,I resemble that comment, I'm there at the butt crack of dawn!!! LOL!!! Do what you need to do my Friend, you'll be just fine, I'm sure!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 18, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> If I'm lucky I will be able to sneak off to the gym sometime while they are here, I may have to go at the butt crack of dawn, but I will try to get there.



Tomorrow morning, when my alarm goes off at 4:30, I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 18, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Tomorrow morning, when my alarm goes off at 4:30, I will be thinking of you.



  Thanks.  Mine will be going off at 5:30, but I won't drag my lazy ass out of bed until 6.  Starting middle of Jan through till June I will be getting up around 4:00  

Been thinking of everyone here tonight as I bake cookies  Nice homemade chocolate chip cookies with all the real butter   Ahh the joys of Christmas.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds like your going to be busy, busy, busy!! Just make sure that you take time out to enjoy it!  Dont stress too much


----------



## Devlin (Dec 18, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sounds like your going to be busy, busy, busy!! Just make sure that you take time out to enjoy it!  Dont stress too much



Yeah I will be.  We will be on the go from the time they arrive, but it should be kind of relaxing.  I was given a ticket for all of us to go the the Southern Lights show which is a 5 mile driving tour of Chirstmas light displays at the Kentucky Horse Park.  Then Christmas eve shopping  with site seeing and then the traditional Mom and I time when we cook/bake together.  After Christmas I managed to score a private guided horse farm tour...ohh that reminds me  need to call a client tomorrow about getting into Calumet. It shouldn't be too stressful as long as Dad behaves and doesn't get on my nerves.  

I should be able to relax after tonight.  Got the apartment cleaned today, got tree up but have to decorate it tomorrow, baking batch 4 of 6 batches of cookies....Overall got a ton done today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 18, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Overall got a ton done today.



What a coincidence!  I ate a ton today.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What a coincidence!  I ate a ton today.



Me too!

Horse farm tours?  Sounds like a great time!  (No, I'm not being sarcastic, either.)


----------



## Devlin (Dec 18, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What a coincidence!  I ate a ton today.



Not me, I've been good.  I managed to hold myself to only 6 or was it 7  fresh baked cookies.  Just had to try atleast one from every batch  

The farm tour should be fun.  I'm used to seeing the "business end" of the farms (ie: the new mommies and the soon to be mommies) so it will be fun to see the boys (stallions) for a change.  I forgot to mention we also planning a tour of Maker's Mark distillary (good ole kentucky bourbon whiskey  ) after the farm tours.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Not me, I've been good.  I managed to hold myself to only 6 or was it 7  fresh baked cookies.  Just had to try atleast one from every batch



Someone has to be in charge of quality control, so it might as well be you.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

g'morning, hottie!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

I really hope that was directed to the journal owner and not the previous poster.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

what can I say....John H. has won me over.....NOT!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> g'morning, hottie!



G'evening sexy  

*Trip*- What ya doing hottie  I more that took care of quality control on the cookies


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

The gym was friggin packed tonight   So had to find ways to kill a little time before leg day.

*Legs*

*Warmup* (killing time   )
Treadmill 10 minutes 15 % incline 3.0 speed

Hammer Strength for all except lunges

*Hack Squats*
50 x 8, 8
70 x 6
80 x 4

*Lunges 36 foot stretch*
10 lb plate each hand x 4 trips hmmm:  *)

*Adductors*
90 x 15, 15
115 x 12

*Hamstring press downs*
45 x 12, 12 
55 x 8 **

*Leg Extension*
40 x 6, 6, 6**  

*Abductors*
90 x 15
100 x 12
105 x 8

*Seated calf raises*
20 x 15
50 x 15
80 x 12  

*Cool down*
1/2 mile walk on track

* Was wondering why my quad turned to jelly, then I realized  I had doubled the distance. Opps  

**Really increased weight here and knee not bothering me.  

Another great leg day.  Was really feeling it when I left on the jelly quads   Decided to try another trainer on this coming wed since my regular one completely changed his hours and limits me to only one possible day a week. Plus I have been getting the feeling my trainer and I are not exactly on the same page.  It can't hurt working with a different trainer so may as well try it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

aloha!
I figured everybody would be surrounding the benches tonight...not the leg area....
I am about to eat..then am gonna go do my chest...AFTER the main crowd gets outta the gym...yep....that's right..prepare to see an ACTUAL workout..posted in MY journal!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> aloha!
> I figured everybody would be surrounding the benches tonight...not the leg area....
> I am about to eat..then am gonna go do my chest...AFTER the main crowd gets outta the gym...yep....that's right..prepare to see an ACTUAL workout..posted in MY journal!



I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Trip*- What ya doing hottie



That's what we need more of around here.   *You* may call me hottie anytime.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

It seems like you've kicked up the intensity on  your workouts lately.    Are the Hamstring press downs anything like seated hamstring curls?  Nice that you've got Hammer Strength equipment.  IMO it's the best equipment out there (at least of what I've seen).


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice workout there Devlin (I'd call you some reference like superfine equine babe, but then I'd just sound like a "me too").  Had to read the lunge part twice.  At first I thought each stride was 36 foot!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> At first I thought each stride was 36 foot!



She was Gumby in a previous life.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It seems like you've kicked up the intensity on  your workouts lately.    Are the Hamstring press downs anything like seated hamstring curls?  Nice that you've got Hammer Strength equipment.  IMO it's the best equipment out there (at least of what I've seen).



Yeah I guess I have kicked up the intensity a bit.  Yeah the hamstring press are seated hamstring curls.  I love the Hammer Strength equipment   I'm one of the few women at the gym that works resides in the free weight area


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'll believe it when I see it


tomorrow morning....my journal....BE THERE...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The gym was friggin packed tonight   So had to find ways to kill a little time before leg day.
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> ...



Nice wo Dev  

Which one is the "good girl" and which one is the "bad girl" exercise ? I can't remember.  Just curious


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> tomorrow morning....my journal....BE THERE...



If I'm conscience and alert in the morning. Good chance I may not be too alert since I just gave myself my third allergic reaction of the week   Ohh the friggin joys of Christmas


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Dev
> 
> Which one is the "good girl" and which one is the "bad girl" exercise ? I can't remember.  Just curious



Adductors get the outer thighs and abductors work the inner thighs  You can take it from there G.  I'm still trying to erase the image of 2 different guys working inner and outer thighs after I did.  It wasn't a pretty image


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Do you really feel the trainer is helping you?  It sounds like you have a good idea of what you are doing in the gym, and there are plenty of trainers around here willing to give you free advice as needed.  What do you get from having one in the gym?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> If I'm conscience and alert in the morning. Good chance I may not be too alert since I just gave myself my third allergic reaction of the week  Ohh the friggin joys of Christmas


3rd? what the heck r u doing?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I just gave myself my third allergic reaction of the week



Are you allergic to yourself?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Devlin (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 3rd? what the heck r u doing?



*Trip & Burner*-First was when I carried my Christmas tree in and quickly learned I'm allergic to the pine sap.  Second was moving the tree to its final place.  Third was putting on the friggin lights.  

*Pylon*-Yeah he has helped in getting me focused and allowed me to go heavier once a week. Plus he is the one, that not only got me more into free weights, but gave me the confidence to tackle the free weights.  Yes there are plenty on here to give advice and they have helped me.  However since none of you are close by to lift with me, it great to have the trainer available to work with me.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 20, 2005)

Well I did well yesterday, steps are a real bitch tonight.  That didn't stop me from doing cardio tonight.

*Cardio*

*Stairmaster*- 20 minutes 
5 minutes at levels 5, 6, 7
2.5 minutes at levels 6, 5

*Recumbant bike*- 20 minutes
Level 3 random setting (heartrate 135-145)

*Treadmill*-10 minutes
15 % incline 3.0 speed

Overall not bad.  Just went easy since I did legs yesterday.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Pylon*-Yeah he has helped in getting me focused and allowed me to go heavier once a week. Plus he is the one, that not only got me more into free weights, but gave me the confidence to tackle the free weights.  Yes there are plenty on here to give advice and they have helped me.  However since none of you are close by to lift with me, it great to have the trainer available to work with me.



The important thing is that you feel you are getting benefit from working together.  If so, good for you!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> The important thing is that you feel you are getting benefit from working together.  If so, good for you!



Definitely benefiting from working together.  PLus it also helps that atleast 2 of the trainers there compete so will be seeking them out for sure if I decide to compete in say May...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2005)

Awesome w/o and excellent cardio my Friend!!! Glad the knee isn't bothering you too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Trip & Burner*-First was when I carried my Christmas tree in and quickly learned I'm allergic to the pine sap. Second was moving the tree to its final place. Third was putting on the friggin lights.
> 
> *Pylon*-Yeah he has helped in getting me focused and allowed me to go heavier once a week. Plus he is the one, that not only got me more into free weights, but gave me the confidence to tackle the free weights. Yes there are plenty on here to give advice and they have helped me. However since none of you are close by to lift with me, it great to have the trainer available to work with me.


u can always move....we do have animals here....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well I did well yesterday, steps are a real bitch tonight.  That didn't stop me from doing cardio tonight.
> 
> *Cardio*
> 
> ...



Does anything keep you from doing cardio ?   Oh wait , thats cardio too


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Plus, she may not want to admit it, but the trainer is probably HOT!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Plus, she may not want to admit it, but the trainer is probably HOT!



 the new one is  



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Does anything keep you from doing cardio ?  Oh wait , thats cardio too



Ohh how I wish I was getting that kind of cardio


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

Well today was the killer pre-holiday workout  

*Warmup*
Treadmill- 10 minutes 15% incline 2.5 speed; 5 minutes 15% 3.0 speed
1/4 mile walk with new trainer where we discussed what I was looking to achieve

*Abs* (with new trainer)

*Leg raises*
20, 30*, 30*

*Sit ups* (with hands on quads and sliding up to knees)
20, 30*, 30*

*Bicycles*
40, 60, 60

Stretching focusing on abs, obliques, quads

*Chest* (working solo from here on)

*Dumbell Incline bench press*
10 x 15
22.5 x 10, 10** 

*Flat bench press with Olypmic bar* ***
20 x 4, 4, 5 

*Cable Flies*
15 x 15
20 x 12
25 x 8 

*Barbell pull over*
20 x 15
30 x 12, 12  

*Shoulders*

*Sitting Dumbbell shoulder press*
20 x 8, 8, 5** 

*Vertical raises, lateral raises, rear raises face down on incline bench*
5 x 12, 12, 12 

*Back*

*Lat row*
55 x 12
70 x 12
85 x 6 

*Lat pull down*
55 x 12
70 x 8
85 x 5 

*Assisted chin ups/ dips (superset)* (switched from pullups to chin ups for a change)
50 x 12 / BW x 8
40 x 6 / BW x 8
30 x 3 / BW x 8 

*Hammer Strength High pulldowns*
45 x 8
55 x 8
60 x 6 

I think this workout was adequate   My plan was to knock out all my lifting today and then just do cardio tomorrow and friday.  There is a chance I may not make it to the gym on friday so atleast I will feel it ok to miss friday.  However, I will probably not make it sat and sunday gym closed   Ohh well 3, 4 days off in a row not going to kill me this week.  I liked working with the new trainer.  We on the same page.  Our workouts at first will work on "sculpting".  Then towards the end of Jan we will see where I am at and either move towards competition prep (thinking march comp) or continue and prep for May.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Then towards the end of Jan we will see where I am at and either move towards competition prep (thinking march comp) or continue and prep for May.



So the hottie will be prepping for a contest?    Of course, you'll be updating your gallery, right?  

And you are right about it being a killer workout.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So the hottie will be prepping for a contest?    Of course, you'll be updating your gallery, right?
> 
> And you are right about it being a killer workout.



That looks like the plan.  After the holiday I will probably be updating the gallery.  New trainer will be taking my measurements next thursday for my log at the gym.  The new trainer in addition to focusing on sculpting and then contest prep will add in lots of stretching 

Ohh forgot to add, today's workout was 2 hours long


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well today was the killer pre-holiday workout
> 
> *Warmup*
> Treadmill- 10 minutes 15% incline 2.5 speed; 5 minutes 15% 3.0 speed
> ...




Opps forgot to add my notes.
*Trainer added resistance my pushing legs down, pushing legs up at random times on the leg raises.  On the sit ups he added resistance by pushing shoulders as I sat up.

**Wanted 15's and then 20's, but they were all MIA so said what the heck and grabbed the 22.5's for the incline bench presses. As for the 20's on the shoulder presses, again the 15's were MIA so said screw it, grabbed the 20's 

***At first I thought this was a major opps.  Last week I ended with 20 lbs and 4 reps, but managed to handle it.  Even added an extra rep on the last set.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

Killer wo ? I think not ! 
Damn Krazee is more like it .


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

Fantastic workout!  Sounds like this trainer will be good for you.  You've earned a couple days rest.  (You may even need to to be able to move again!)


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Killer wo ? I think not !
> Damn Krazee is more like it .



 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Fantastic workout! Sounds like this trainer will be good for you. You've earned a couple days rest. (You may even need to to be able to move again!)



Thanks.  I think this trainer is just what I need to take me further in training.  He will compliment my current 'program' and really help me add to it.  I'm looking forward to some rest, but I have sooo much work to get done at work  I'm also wondering what the odds are that I will be able to move by the end of tomorrow (my DOMS almost always start about mid-day and progress from there)


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

That's a pretty intense workout there, Devlin.  Enjoy the days off training.  Having family stay will probably be stressful enough.  It is for me.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

That last workout looks bitchin'.  Workouts look consistent as always.  You go girl.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That last workout looks bitchin'.  Workouts look consistent as always.  You go girl.





			
				Boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's a pretty intense workout there, Devlin. Enjoy the days off training. Having family stay will probably be stressful enough. It is for me.



When I was doing the workout it didn't feel that tough.     This morning I know I worked out hard, but no aches or pains yet.  This afternoon may be a diiferent story.

Lucky for me, my family is staying in a hotel since I don't have the room for them to stay overnight here.  They will still be decending on me in about 36 hours


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> When I was doing the workout it didn't feel that tough.     This morning I know I worked out hard, but no aches or pains yet.  This afternoon may be a diiferent story.
> 
> Lucky for me, my family is staying in a hotel since I don't have the room for them to stay overnight here.  They will still be decending on me in about 36 hours



The DOMS and the family will probably hit at the same time.  Won't that be fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey lady! AWESOME workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> the new one is
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh how I wish I was getting that kind of cardio


HI  ..have I mentioned...I'm SINGLE....


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> The DOMS and the family will probably hit at the same time.  Won't that be fun!




Ohh yeah tons.  So far the Doms haven't really hit.  Abs are a rad ouchy if I cough, but other than that nadda


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> HI  ..have I mentioned...I'm SINGLE....



 No I don't think you have.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

how about if u laugh?
have a joke for you:
Why  do drivers' education classes in Redneck schools use the car only 
on Mondays,  Wednesdays and Fridays?

Because  on Tuesday and Thursday, the Sex Ed class uses it.


 anything?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No I don't think you have.


okie dokie then...
HI, I'm Mike...Im a sagitarious...my favorite color is blue...I like long walks on the beach......

Oh..and hot women w/ southern accents really get my attention....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

...who says I don't have game....  watch me work!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...who says I don't have game....  watch me work!



You're single?  With lines like that?  Shocking....


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> okie dokie then...
> HI, I'm Mike...Im a sagitarious...my favorite color is blue...I like long walks on the beach......
> 
> Oh..and hot women w/ southern accents really get my attention....




  OMG not another Mike in my life.  You make number 4  

Ohh and hate to tell you, but I only have a very very slight southern accent.  I'm actually a born and bred Jersey girl  I'm starting my third year in Kentucky.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You're single? With lines like that? Shocking....


WHAT??? I am Cassanova reincarnated, pal!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

Does that mean you have a Jersey girl accent?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> OMG not another Mike in my life. You make number 4
> 
> Ohh and hate to tell you, but I only have a very very slight southern accent. I'm actually a born and bred Jersey girl  I'm starting my third year in Kentucky.


southern jersey girl....hmm....


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> southern jersey girl....hmm....



Yes a southern jersey girl, from about 10 minutes from Philly, PA.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

that's it....ROAD TRIP!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's it....ROAD TRIP!



Ahh but now I live in the horse capital.   Life is soo much better here.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

I was thinking I would be doing the road trip...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I was thinking I would be doing the road trip...



That's a long road trip regardless.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Just a boring cardio day.

*Cardio*-1 hour

*Stairmaster*-20 minutes
5 minutes at levels 5,7, 9
2.5 minutes at levels 7, 5

*Treadmill*-40 minutes
5 minutes 15% 2.5 speed
5 minutes 15% 3.0
5 minutes 18% 3.0
5 minutes 18% 3.5
5 minutes 18% 4.0
5 minutes 15% 3.5
5 minutes 15% 3.0
5 minutes 15% 2.5

Still no aches in the back, shoulders or chest, but abs ouchy.  Cardio felt very good.  I'm considering getting up at the butt crack of dawn so I can hit the gym before work, but if it doesn't happen ohh well.  A few days off will not hurt.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> That's a long road trip regardless.


my car gets good gas mileage....


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> That's a long road trip regardless.


Especially on a horse


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> my car gets good gas mileage....


That's about 1170 miles according to mapquest.  But, you could break up the trip by seeing GW and Pylon on the way. Maybe even catch a couple workouts if you time it right.  This is looking up.  Keep working her, Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

learn how to really do cardio...and then eat really good food...sounds like a good trip to me!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2005)

and then maybe she'll let you take a ride ... 





... on a horse.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

giddyup!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

and to you  and your family!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas my Friend!!!*


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Holidays, Devlin.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Dev.  Good luck with the family!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

evidently...I am following you around, Trips.....
gonna fix that....I'm outta here...I'm hungry and the chicken in my fridge is calling to me...

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 24, 2005)

Surviving the family so far.  Didn't make it to the gym   but did do a lot of walking today so guess it ok.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Surviving the family so far.  Didn't make it to the gym   but did do a lot of walking today so guess it ok.



Hey, you survived the family, that's the important thing!  Gym will be open Monday, right?  Any Santa sightings yet?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 24, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hey, you survived the family, that's the important thing!  Gym will be open Monday, right?  Any Santa sightings yet?



No, atleast not the Santa I'd like to see


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Ho, ho, ho!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 25, 2005)

How'd it go today?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> How'd it go today?



They finally left  

Overall it was a good day, with a delcious dinner, but once the turkey is ready to be carved tempers start to show then all bets are off.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2005)

g'morning!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2005)

Glad to hear you survived the visit.  

So, what caused the drama?  Everyone wanted to carve the bird?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 26, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you survived the visit.
> 
> So, what caused the drama?  Everyone wanted to carve the bird?



Long story, but it a typical family drama and why I dreaded the invasion.  The visit not over yet  I have not made it to the gym since thursday and it killing me.  I feel like a friggin beached whale despite doing a ton of walking today. I have got to try and made an escape to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry for the stressful time, wishing you nothing but the best my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Here's hoping they all head home without further drama.  The gym will be a great escape!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 27, 2005)

Good job on the hosting bit, Devlin.  I know that can be stressful.  Here's to a great '06.!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

Happy Tuesday!
May the blue bird of happiness sing its song for you....and not poop on your car..


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Devlin (Dec 27, 2005)

Is it over yet 

I don't even have the energy to go to the gym, just want to curl up in a dark corner for days.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Sounds bad.  A trip to the gym is just what you need!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2005)

Drugs.  You need some drugs.    Then you can go to the gym.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey, as a vet's assistant, she probably has access to some good stuff!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 27, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Drugs.  You need some drugs.    Then you can go to the gym.





			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, as a vet's assistant, she probably has access to some good stuff!



I'll gladly take the drugs.  I should have brought home some sedatives or pain piller would have been better for tonight's "entertainment." 

Was going to try and hit the gym tonight, but... well... tonight's episode of the disfunctional family argument/blame game took up the night instead.  I'm so wiped out emotionally that I'm physically exhausted.  Going back to work tomorrow and family leaves Thursday morning so will be trying to return to normal.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear it.  Stay strong, all things will pass.

I'm sure Burner would let you crash at his place...you know, in an emergency...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Is it over yet
> 
> I don't even have the energy to go to the gym, just want to curl up in a dark corner for days.



Just a minute , let me make room for you . I wouldn't do this for just anyone you know. 

Hope your better .


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear it. Stay strong, all things will pass.
> 
> I'm sure Burner would let you crash at his place...you know, in an emergency...


mi casa e` su casa (sp)


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 28, 2005)

Hang in there my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well managed to survive the visit.  It wasn't pretty, but in the end we hashed out a lot of problems.  Things got said that some didn't want to hear, but they wanted honesty and they got it.  Hopefully it will make things easier down the road, but we will see.  Still haven't made it to the gym.    However, tomorrow everything returns to normal so I should have no reason not to go to the gym.

Thanks everyone for the support


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Hopefully it all works out for the best...but glad to hear your ordeal is over.

Now back to the gym, you!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm sure Burner would let you crash at his place...you know, in an emergency...



Should you really be using "Burner" and "crash" in the same sentence?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the support



That's what we're here for, right?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad the pressure is off, Devlin.  I'm sure you did a fine job of hosting.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Should you really be using "Burner" and "crash" in the same sentence?



Ooh...sorry...my bad...,


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Should you really be using "Burner" and "crash" in the same sentence?


hey...I ama a great driver...just ask me, I'll tell ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

'morning Dev!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2005)

Glad you survived the holiday.  Now it's full speed ahead.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Now it's full speed ahead.


Damn the torpedos!
(are we talking in navy speak now?)


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2005)

Affirmative.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning Dev!



 Morning at 1:20PM? Must be nice to sleep that late, instead some of us were actually working


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 29, 2005)

She just launched her torpedos at Burner!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, I'm definitely back on track.  Hit the gym tonight for a nice hour+ workout and felt great, especially after I stepped on scale at start of workout and saw I actually lost weight  Imagine that, I ate like a pig over Christmas, took a week off fromt he gym and still lost 2 pounds   

*Chest*

*Warmup: *
Treadmill: 15% incline 5 minutes at speeds 2.5, 3, 3.5

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*
15 x 15
20 x 15, 12*

*Barbell Pullovers*
20 x 15
30 x 15, 15 

*Olympic Bar Flat Bench Press*
20 x 4, 4, 5**

*Cable Flies*
15 x 8
12.5 x 8, 8***

*Cardio*
1/4 mile walk, 1/4 mile Jog
1/8 mile walk, 1/4 mile jog
1/4 mile walk****, 1/4 mile jog
1/4 mile walk

*Dropped the weight slightly, but increased reps.
**Had intended to do this before the pullovers, but no benches open.  I wish had waited for the bench, I think I would have been able to get more reps.
***Used a different set of cables and weight felt much heavier so played it safe
****The inner wimp and the inner demon were fighting here.  (I think they met Pylon's inner voices   ) 

Wimp was saying "Ok we're tired and winded, we had a good workout we don't need to do anther 1/4 mile jog"
Demon "Suck it up and jog another 1/4 mile"
Wimp "BUT it's taking longer than usual to catch breath"
Demon "Too friggin bad, it only 2 laps.  Now move!"

Needless to say, the demon won out.  Over all a good workout, given I had a week off.  Will be right back in there tomorrow for cardio and maybe abs.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> She just launched her torpedos at Burner!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 29, 2005)

Awesome job on the w/o and the Fire to keep going, way to go my Friend!!! Glad it's back to normal for you now!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

Way to be selective on which of those voices in your head to obey!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2005)

Demons are good.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Demons are good.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

Yup.  They are your friends, no question.  I mean, the slave driver types.  Not the little devil on your shoulder at the buffet kind.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yup.  They are your friends, no question.  I mean, the slave driver types.  *Not the little devil on your shoulder at the buffet kind*.



Ohh I had the little devil on the shoulder at the gym tonight too and didn't mind it one bit. Opps Pylon means the buffett with food  Sorry the gym was full of prime eye candy tonight


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh I had the little devil on the shoulder at the gym tonight too and didn't mind it one bit. Opps Pylon means the buffett with food  Sorry the gym was full of prime eye candy tonight



No, that little devil is probably OK to listen to once in a while!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Morning at 1:20PM? Must be nice to sleep that late, instead some of us were actually working


that was at 11:20 AM for me....what can  say...you are in my future...

(that was a good one...gimme credit for that one!)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

You are his density...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You are his density...



Are you calling Burner dense?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You are his density...


I think he was calling Devlin dense.   Don't you remember where she is from, Pylon?  She may just wallup your ass.  Or worse yet, get your kneecaps busted.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

Joisy, methinks.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Joisy, methinks.


Whenever I used to think of Joisy, I always picture toxic neon liquid oozing from rusted 55 gallon drums.  Now I just think of Devlin.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Any good Christmas gifts, TT (or Dev)?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Whenever I used to think of Joisy, I always picture toxic neon liquid oozing from rusted 55 gallon drums.  Now I just think of Devlin.



You mean like this?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Any good Christmas gifts, TT (or Dev)?



, but Dev would have made a good gift!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Are you calling Burner dense?





			
				Boilermaker said:
			
		

> I think he was calling Devlin dense.  Don't you remember where she is from, Pylon? She may just wallup your ass. Or worse yet, get your kneecaps busted.



No, no, no...remember the scene in Back to the Future with Crispin Glover and Leah Thompson...in the cafe...anyone?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No, no, no...remember the scene in Back to the Future with Crispin Glover and Leah Thompson...in the cafe...anyone?


No, but I remember her in all the right moves.  The girl next door.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You mean like this?


Kind of, only not quite toxic enough.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Whenever I used to think of Joisy, I always picture toxic neon liquid oozing from rusted 55 gallon drums.  Now I just think of Devlin.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Any good Christmas gifts, TT (or Dev)?



  Let's see, think the best gift that I hinted at wanting, but didn't expect to get was a rice cooker.  Got some clothes, bath and body works stuff, collectable ornaments/figurines.  However, the best gift was having my sister and mom here for Christmas.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

>


Hey, that was meant as a compliment!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 30, 2005)

Opted not to go to the gym tonight.  Didn't think it was a good idea since I hadn't been able to eat all day thanks to a wonderful migraine and upset tummy  I'm feeling better, but headache still hanging on


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Opted not to go to the gym tonight.  Didn't think it was a good idea since I hadn't been able to eat all day thanks to a wonderful migraine and upset tummy  I'm feeling better, but headache still hanging on


Uh oh!!! I'm in trouble. 

I love Jersey, it's so beautiful.  That's why it's called the garden state!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Uh oh!!! I'm in trouble.
> 
> I love Jersey, it's so beautiful.  That's why it's called the garden state!



 Only certain parts earn that name.  I much prefer the Blue Grass State


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Opted not to go to the gym tonight.  Didn't think it was a good idea since I hadn't been able to eat all day thanks to a wonderful migraine and upset tummy  I'm feeling better, but headache still hanging on



Sorry to hear it.  My wife deals with migranes as well (as I may have mentioned before) so I can sympathise...sort of...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear it.  My wife deals with migranes as well (as I may have mentioned before) so I can sympathise...sort of...



I would not wish migraines anyone except my worst enemies.  The only things I have expereinced that are worse are middle ear infections and kidney stones.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2005)

Dev , Baby , whats up in here ? You not feeling good ?  Hope you're better by the New Year


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I would not wish migraines anyone except my worst enemies.  The only things I have expereinced that are worse are middle ear infections and kidney stones.


I've had pleuresey.  By far the most pain I've endured.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Opted not to go to the gym tonight.  Didn't think it was a good idea since I hadn't been able to eat all day thanks to a wonderful migraine and *upset tummy*  I'm feeling better, but headache still hanging on



There seems to be a lot of that going around lately.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Whenever I used to think of Joisy, I always picture toxic neon liquid oozing from rusted 55 gallon drums. Now I just think of Devlin.


Devlin..the 5th and unknown Teenaged Mutant Ninja Turtle!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Uh oh!!! I'm in trouble.
> 
> I love Jersey, it's so beautiful. That's why it's called the garden state!


u know the saying: New Jersey: agreat place to leave...


How's the headache now, Dev?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u know the saying: New Jersey: agreat place to leave...



I thought it was "New Jersey: A nice place to live, but you wouldn't want to visit."


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I thought it was "New Jersey: A nice place to live, but you wouldn't want to visit."


I thought it was "New Jersey: "Live to love it, love to leave it".


----------



## Devlin (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> How's the headache now, Dev?



Headache seems to be gone now, however I have taken like 3 naps already tonight  



			
				Boilermaker said:
			
		

> I thought it was "New Jersey: "Live to love it, love to leave it".



Personally I think it "New Jersey: Love to leave it"


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 30, 2005)

hey! hope your feeling better!  I have been sick also..just now starting to feel like it's going away! finally!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

glad to hear that u are better. sleep is always the best answer!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

Good to see you back on track.  I knew it wouldn't take you long.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Dev.  Be safe!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good to see you back on track. I knew it wouldn't take you long.


I thnk it was because she couldn't handle the fact that I was in the gym more than her lately....


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I thnk it was because she couldn't handle the fact that I was in the gym more than her lately....



That and I was feeling like a beached whale.  

BRB....international phone call


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

:d


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry calls from Baghdad take priority  

*Billy*-Thanks.  Feeling much better.  I'm actually at work and then going to hit the gym after work.

*Burner*-Got a great night's sleep last night.

*Cowpimp*-I'm very happy to be back at it.

*Arch*-Thanks.  Hope you also have a Happy and safe New Year's!

*Pylon*-Thanks.  My only plans for New Year's eve consist of work, gym, then home to veg watching tv.  Hope you have a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hiya Dev!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Dev  

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

*GW & Burner*-Happy New Years guys!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

Well finished off 2005 with a nice leg workout.  Gym was empty was able to enjoy.

*Legs*

Warmup- 10 minutes
Treadmill 15% 5 minutes at 2.5 & 5 minutes at 3.0

*Back squats*
Empty Olympic Bar x 12 (warmup)
O Bar + 20 x 10
O bar + 25 x 8
O Bar + 30 x 6  

*Hammer Strength Leg Press*
45 x 12
55 x 8
60 x 4  

*Hammer Strength Leg Extensions*
40 x 12
50 x 8
60 x 6  

*Seated Calf raises*
50 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12

*"Cool Down"*
Walk 1/4 mile, Jog 1/4 mile
Walk 1/8 mile*, Jog 1/4 mile
Walk 1/8 mile

*Had major stitch in right side when transitioned down from jogging, but was able to get it to go away while walking.

My left knee has been aching the last 2 days, but I had missed a couple doses of my glucosamine/chondrotin/MSM.  This morning it was really aching, but some advil and loading the join supplements seemed to help since when I got to the gym it was hurting.  Decided what the hell may as well push the knee and see what happens (little inner demon was saying well if you are going to blow out the knee may as well do it right) so upped the weight all around.  Had no pain from the knee at all doig the workout and even after it felt fine   we will see how it is in the morning.

I'm planning on a quiet New Years at home.  Hope everyone has a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Devlin


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year, Superfine Equine Babe!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey hey, I thought I'd come check out what's happening around here.  I get headaches everyday from inhaling diesel exhaust fumes, so I am with ya on that one.  Workout looks good!  I'm sure this is a stupid question, but who you know here in Baghdad?  Because that's where I'm at!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Hey hey, I thought I'd come check out what's happening around here.  I get headaches everyday from inhaling diesel exhaust fumes, so I am with ya on that one.  Workout looks good!  I'm sure this is a stupid question, but who you know here in Baghdad?  Because that's where I'm at!



Glad you stopped by.  I can only imagine how nasty the headaches from the fumes are   Thanks, I'm getting there on the workouts, but I doubt I''' tackle the HIT workouts you and Arch do 

I know a few over there  However, the one that called me is a marine, but he's over there with a DOD contractor.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Glad you stopped by.  I can only imagine how nasty the headaches from the fumes are   Thanks, I'm getting there on the workouts, but I doubt I''' tackle the HIT workouts you and Arch do
> 
> I know a few over there  However, the one that called me is a marine, but he's over there with a DOD contractor.



This is the 2nd time spending 4 months breathing them, so I guess I'm used to it.    Heck, I'm still a far cry from what Arch does.  I just adjusted mine to change up my routine.  I'll most likely push for more volume when I get home in a few weeks.  Trick is to know your own limitations, and learn not to go overboard/overtrain, or else you end up out of the gym even longer.  And we don't want that.

Is he with KBR, or one of the others?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

Well it may be a New Year, but that's no reason not to go to the gym  

*Shoulders & Back*

*DB Shoulder Press*
20 x 10, 8, 7^ 

*Front Raises*
5 x 12
10 x 8, 8^*

*Side raises*
5 x 12
10 x 8, 8^*

*Bent Over Rear Raises*
5 x 12
10 x 8, 8^*

*Single Arm Bent over Rows*
20 x 12, 12, 12^

^Did the above as a circuit. I did the circuit 3 times (had visions of Arch working out while I did this  )
*Upped the weight here and felt just about right.

*Hammer Strength High Pull Down*
45 x 8, 8
55 x 6 

*Lat row*
55 x 12
70 x 10
85 x 8 

*Closed Grip Lat Pull Down*
55 x 12 (way too easy)
70 x 10
85 x 8  

*Over head Tricep extensions***
20 x 12
30 x 12
40 x 12

*Straight Arm Lat Pressdown***
30 x 12
40 x 12
50 x 12

*Assisted pullups***
50 x 12
40 x 5
30 x 3  

*Dips***
BW x 8, 8, 8

*Tricep Push downs***
30 x 12
40 x 12
50 x 12

**Did the above as a circuit also.  Did the circuit 3 times.  I also used a different station for the tri and lat work and weight felt light compared to other stations.  I will have to increase the weight if I use that station again eventhough tri's were burning by the end.

Ok I have said Arch's workouts are killer and I think I may have unintenionally incorportated his style into this workout  The first part of this workout I did not rest until I was done the circuit.  I did the same thing during the circuits at the end of the workout.  I was feeling it and skipped cardio.  Plus I figured I would get my cardio when I lugged my laundry down 2 flights of stairs and then when I got home not only had to lug it back up the 2 flights, but I had to hike from BFE (parking sucks at my complex   ) Overall I am really happy with this workout.  Had a little drop in weight on the high pulldowns and no increase on pullups or dips, but increased weight and reps everywhere else.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> This is the 2nd time spending 4 months breathing them, so I guess I'm used to it.    Heck, I'm still a far cry from what Arch does.  I just adjusted mine to change up my routine.  I'll most likely push for more volume when I get home in a few weeks.  Trick is to know your own limitations, and learn not to go overboard/overtrain, or else you end up out of the gym even longer.  And we don't want that.
> 
> Is he with KBR, or one of the others?



I think you will understand if I decline to answer that question


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep, sure do.    Circuit training and laundry day are a great combo for cardio!!  Live most of my childhood in apartments, so I know stairs quite well.  Also had a 3 story house when I was in Alaska.  The realtor called it his stairmaster unit.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

Opps I forgot to add I started the day off by going shopping, caught a vitamin sale, buy one get one free


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)

yay! a sale!  I hit one of those the other day...got buy one get one on fish oils, so I only spent $10 and got 2 bottles!! 

so those overhead tri ext. are a machine or a cable exercise?? either way, way to go!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

The overhead tri extensions are a cable exercise.  Same here on the sale, I got 2 bottles of fish oils (double strength too   ), 2 bottles B complex, 2 bottles ester C and only spent $28


----------



## Devlin (Jan 2, 2006)

Slept like crap last night and ended up feeling tired/washed out all day.  Worked late and said screw it, I'm going home to vege and then to bed early


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Slept like crap last night and ended up feeling tired/washed out all day.  Worked late and said screw it, I'm going home to vege and then to bed early


how early is early


----------



## Devlin (Jan 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> how early is early



Around 10pm instead of midnight or later.  I have got to start getting my butt in bed by 10, the middle of next week I have to start getting up by 4am  Ohh the joys of horse sales and then foaling/breeding season.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Around 10pm instead of midnight or later.  I have got to start getting my butt in bed by 10, the middle of next week I have to start getting up by 4am  Ohh the joys of horse sales and then foaling/breeding season.



Yea, getting enough sleep is very important, especially if you plan on going to the gym.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2006)

the hard part is finding time to do both!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Slept like crap last night and ended up feeling tired/washed out all day.  Worked late and said screw it, I'm going home to vege and then to bed early



Hey, it happens.  Just today I slept in and ended up rushing in at 10PM to get my workout in.  If you're feeling fatigued, it's probably not the best time to be working out anyway.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey, it happens.  Just today I slept in and ended up rushing in at 10PM to get my workout in.  If you're feeling fatigued, it's probably not the best time to be working out anyway.



Yea, I've learned that when I feel this way, my body is telling me "timeout."  So I take a few days off if need be.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy New year!
nice workout!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Heya Dev!  Looks like a fine workout.  Well done!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome w/o, but hey........... whats wrong with encorporating some of my techniques, LOL!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o, but hey........... whats wrong with encorporating some of my techniques, LOL!!!



 Absolutely nothing except they killer and I end up looking something like by the end 

*Doug & Billie*-Starting next week I switch to me complete lack of social life as I will start pulling 12 hour work days (that will increasing to 15 hour days quickly) that start at 0530 then from work I go to gym, then home for dinner, shower and bed.  God I love my job.....

*Pylon*-Thanks, but I didn't get any DOMS from it  

Ok I kinda left a couple things out as to why I was so tired after work yesterday and even today. *Warning*: I'm about to get up on a box and vent.  My boss has a very nice cold and as he is a man, he has become very grumpy and short tempered, imagine that   He has been taking his temper and grumpiness out on his mom who helps in the office.  She then gets angry and ends up venting to me.  No problem except she has caused some of my boss's temper. Yesterday she vented a few times and by the end of the day I was beat from "listening" (got round two today of her venting today ).  If she would just back off him and stop harping on him about the clients, the billing, the foaling season that is about to start, the schedule, how he needs to sleep more, how he needs to spend more time in the office (he in the office starting at 0400 some days), how he needs to find another vet to join the practice along with a new accountant and another office person and the list goes on   Then she leaves and boss walks in and I look at him and say (insert me as punching bag here) would you like to vent now about your mom   His responce, "My mother needs to go home " (me holding back from  ) and he walks away.  I have to give him a bit of the temper today, our second xray machine is dying (they each cost about $5000) and we seriously need it this week.  

Sorry everyone, It getting tough being the neutral middle party especially when I can see the reasons why both sides are getting pissed and can see how to "fix" some of the problems, but if I speak up I'm going to piss off Mom.  So I play the good girl and just listen.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok I hit the gym tonight, but when I entered I was the evil bitch that had people avoiding me with just a little look.  By the time I left, well the inner evil voice had taken over 

*Cardio*-60 minutes

*Treadmill*-20 minutes
5 minutes 15% 2.5 speed
5 minutes 15% 3.0
5 minutes 15% 3.5
5 minutes 18% 3.0

*Stairmaster*-20 minutes
5 minutes at Levels 5, 6, 8, 7

*Recumbant Bike*-20 minutes
Fat burn setting level 3 (need to increase level next time)

Ok so I'm on the treadmill and I'm bitchy, but I start scanning the gym floor.  I got my mp3 player going and my eyes land on delcious eye candy   What song comes on but "What was I thinking" and I start laughing cause I'm thinking man you need to bend over again because you giving new meaning to nice ass  It went down hill from there.  Mind remained in the gutter the rest of the workout (just couldn't help it, the eye candy was delcious  ) and mood drastically improved as did the workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

looks like it all worked out in the end....his/yours....

Hiya Dev! That sux that u got dragged into the family drama...that has to be draining....
whew! an hour of cardio....my mouth got dry just reading that....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2006)

an hours cardio !!! Come on you lazy bones !!! Time to get serious!!!  No drop and give me 20 !!! heehee

You are crazy !!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

20 bucks?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> an hours cardio !!! Come on you lazy bones !!! Time to get serious!!!  No drop and give me 20 !!! heehee
> 
> *You are crazy *!!



Yeah, but I already knew that  

I was tempted to lift tonight after the cardio, but holding off lifting till thursday when I work with my trainer so how about a rain check on the 20


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

well, that's what your journal is for...your mental health is part of the big picture too!!

........by the way.....was a peice of eye candy in my gym today that lifted his sweatshirt up to take it off and the t-shirt stuck to it, and pulled off...OMG...I had to do a double take...WISH YOU WERE THERE!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh the joys of horse sales and then foaling*/breeding season*.



You said breeding season and Burner made no comment ?????????  Call 911 something is wrong with Burner


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

I bow to thee oh Cardio Queen.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You said breeding season and Burner made no comment ?????????  Call 911 something is wrong with Burner



Yeah, I expected some kind of _hung like a horse _ comment.  

Good going on the cardio, Dev.   The days of me doing that are long gone.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

...I don't wanna let all my secrets out of the barn...as it were...


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey, I've been doing the 12 hour days for 4 months, so I know you can handle it.  This cardio stuff though, I'm not too sure about it.  I'm with Burner on that one....   I can barely manage enough patience to do 20 mintues, let alone 60 minutes. 
 There are no ladies/ eye candy at the gym when I go, so I look forward to having that "motivation" again.  As far as the grouchyness at the gym, I am like that everytime I go.  That way, people are less likely to talk to me and distract me, while I'm working out.  If I want to have a conversation, I'll go to a coffee shop, not the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

wow..they have coffee shops where  are in Iraq? man, u have it easy... 
best I had it was 'ranger pudding'....

I could do 25 minutes on the elliptical machine and that was it...done. had to go...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Vent away my Friend, thats why we are here too!!! Good lookin cardio session too!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wow..they have coffee shops where  are in Iraq? man, u have it easy...
> best I had it was 'ranger pudding'....
> 
> I could do 25 minutes on the elliptical machine and that was it...done. had to go...



No sit-down coffee shops here, but we have a trailer coffee shop to buy coffee.  We have a coffee pot in the power plant that we use though.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wow..they have coffee shops where  are in Iraq? man, u have it easy...
> best I had it was 'ranger pudding'....
> 
> I could do 25 minutes on the elliptical machine and that was it...done. had to go...



Ranger pudding?   Think I'll just stick with Ranger candy (both the pills and the flesh & blood)


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

You all said I can vent, so here I go again.  I get in work, finally get the 2 computers I use started up, get all settled in to work and boss says, hey I need you in the field today.  Ok not a problem, lucky for me I dressed warm and kind of happy to be going out to work in the field.  We get back and our accountant had showed up unexpectedly   Now I have to give up a computer so he can putz around  Then I log into my email and found an email that freaked me out.  Started researching the email and struck out, now I'm waiting for others to get back to me on what they have found out   I ended up staying at work way later than I intended to and decided to take the day off from the gym.  Tomorrow I work with my trainer so I will be able to make up for it then. Why oh why can't things settle down and be normal for more than a day or two.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

With all that pent up anger, you are going to have one helluva good workout tomorrow.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> With all that pent up anger, you are going to have one helluva good workout tomorrow.



I'm actually to the point that I'm tired from it all.  It's getting old at work.  I think my boss may try to get his mom to take some time off which would be the best thing for everyone.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

also sounds like u need a vacation....when was the last time u had a real vacation. sand in bwtween your toes....walking along a beach....no cares in hte world? Good times?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 4, 2006)

Cardio sucks.  I've been trying some run/walk intervals and that helps me pass the time faster.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> also sounds like u need a vacation....when was the last time u had a real vacation. sand in bwtween your toes....walking along a beach....no cares in hte world? Good times?



Vacation? What's that  

As for the last time I had an actual vacation with sand between my toes, well I went to FL to escape after my tumor was found so that is going on 3 years now.  Escaped the world for one week then and then the world came crashing down.  

Now I'm working on just keeping my head above water financially so vacation is not in the budget now.  Plus this is the time I start to make the most money so maybe in say June-July I may be able to afford a vacation.  However, honestly I would prefer to put the money into retirement funds and if possible towards getting the horse I want.  I start to go bonkers if I have too much free time.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

I know what u mean about the $$....oy.
But u do need to get away somwhere to let your brain / body relax....

THe first time I went diving, 4 years ago...(I had not been on a vacation in 3 years...it took me 3 days into my vacaiton to actually unwind. I was 100 feet underwater and surrounded by natural beauty. I was wondering who was emailing me and waht tasking I had waiting for me in my in-box...it struck me right there....."You stupid SOB...u are in paradise in a world of wonder and you...are worried about friggin EMAIL????"
after that.....whew.....relax.....all was good.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Vacation? What's that
> 
> As for the last time I had an actual vacation with sand between my toes, well I went to FL to escape after my tumor was found so that is going on 3 years now.  Escaped the world for one week then and then the world came crashing down.
> 
> Now I'm working on just keeping my head above water financially so vacation is not in the budget now.  Plus this is the time I start to make the most money so maybe in say June-July I may be able to afford a vacation.  However, honestly I would prefer to put the money into retirement funds and if possible towards getting the horse I want.  I start to go bonkers if I have too much free time.



Aw, you'll get another one in due time.  Sometimes it feels like a hassle to get a vacation going, but rarely does anyone regret a vacation.  Unless, of course, they go with their family.  Haha, only kidding.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Why oh why can't things settle down and be normal for more than a day or two.


It'll never happen   sides, who wants a normal life??
I think Burner should pay for your vacation to his place


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> It'll never happen   sides, who wants a normal life??
> I think Burner should pay for your vacation to his place



 Rissole.  Welcome to my journal.

I wouldn't mind a normal life once in a while.   Burner paying for my vacation  that's an idea


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

I hear vacations are nice.  Haven't been on one in about 7 years myself.  Unless of course, you count the one I'm on right now, since I do have sand between my toes, home away from home atmosphere....wait who am I kidding.    This ain't no vacation.  How about treating yourself to a day spa?  I heard that is really nice and can work wonders for relaxation.  I'll probably be sending my wife to one when I get home, since she has had a lot to deal with while I've been gone with the kids and all.  And no Burner, I'm not talking about one "those" spas.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I hear vacations are nice.  Haven't been on one in about 7 years myself.  Unless of course, you count the one I'm on right now, since I do have sand between my toes, home away from home atmosphere....wait who am I kidding.    This ain't no vacation.  How about treating yourself to a day spa?  I heard that is really nice and can work wonders for relaxation.  I'll probably be sending my wife to one when I get home, since she has had a lot to deal with while I've been gone with the kids and all.  And no Burner, I'm not talking about one "those" spas.



I am scheduled to get my hair done on saturday.  Does that count


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

Ohh it not a good day, I'm on coffee cup number 4 (I usually on drink 2)


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm on cup number 4 here.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I am scheduled to get my hair done on saturday.  Does that count



If it relaxes you, and takes your mind off the everday madness, then yes.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> If it relaxes you, and takes your mind off the everday madness, then yes.



I think my life at the moment gives new meaning to everyday madness  I would be drinking something stronger than coffee, but I have to work with one year old horses later today and really don't want to get killed by one of them as I work under them.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I think my life at the moment gives new meaning to everyday madness  I would be drinking something stronger than coffee, but I have to work with one year old horses later today and really don't want to get killed by one of them as I work under them.



I could go for something stronger myself, but that will have to wait a couple more weeks.   
Um yea...I'm going to have to ask, what is working a horse involve?  You talking about putting shoes on them?  I'm a city slicker, I don't know these things.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I could go for something stronger myself, but that will have to wait a couple more weeks.
> Um yea...I'm going to have to ask, what is working a horse involve?  You talking about putting shoes on them?  I'm a city slicker, I don't know these things.



In this case, I get to hold xray films against the horse while the vet takes xrays.  However, some of the angles that we need to take require that I be prety much under the horse and a couple place me where I can be seriously kicked.  We have to take 34 xrays per horse times I think it 5 horses today.  The danger is increased because these horses are bascially babies as they are only a year old.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Getting kicked sucks.  Or so I've heard.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I And no Burner, I'm not talking about one "those" spas.


so..um...what are one of 'those spas'?
I'm a born again virgin, sir. Every other thursday at midnight.




			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Rissole. Welcome to my journal.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a normal life once in a while.  Burner paying for my vacation that's an idea


as soon as I win the lottery! U will, of course need a chaperone...


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..um...what are one of 'those spas'?
> I'm a born again virgin, sir. Every other thursday at midnight.



Real funny....if you know what Ranger Pudding is, I know you know what I'm talking about.  So don't innocent with me.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Real funny....if you know what Ranger Pudding is, I know you know what I'm talking about.  So don't innocent with me.



Shit I even know what "the other spas" are all about    As for the Ranger Pudding   got me there.  I'm going to have to research that one.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

I did work with my trainer today, but insted of lifting we did "official" measurements and a little cardio.  I then lifted after.

*Chest*

*Warmup*
1/4 mile walk, 3/8 mile jog (with trainer), 1 mile walk

*Barbell pullover*
20 x 15
30 x 15, 15

*Incline bench press with Dumbbells *
15 x 15
20 x 12
22.5 x 8*

*Flat bench press*
Olympic bar + 20 x 5, 5, 4  

*Cable flies*
15 x 15
20 x 12
25 x 8

*Cardio* (wimped out here)
1/4 mile walk, 1/4 mile jog, 1/4 mile walk

*last set done after the flat bench press since the 22.5 dumbbells were unavailable for way too long.

I'm a bit disappointed with the pullovers, I'm stuck at that weight.  I may switch to a machine for pullovers for a bit.  I was able to up add a rep on the first 2 sets of flat bench which I was happy about and added weight to the inclines.  I used a different cable for the flies, but still upped the weight here too.  The cardio was kind of messed up, but felt it.  I will probably be adding jogging to just about every workout from here out.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok the measurements.   The first 2 were taken by my first trainer and the ones today were taken by new trainer.  

5/24/2005 / 11/7/2005 / 1/5/2006
Hips: 34.25 / 33 / 30.25  
Thigh: 22 / 21 / 21.75
Calf: 13 / 13.5 / 13.5
Waist: 25 / 25 / 25.25
Neck: ND / ND / 12.75
Arm: 10.5 / 10.5 / 11.5R (11.25L)  
Chest: ND / ND / 32.25 
Shoulders: 35.5 / 37 / 39 at correct spot (36 at narrowest)
BW: 116.2 / 118.4 / 113.6 
BF: 21% / 21% / 21%

We did measure both Right and Left and they were the same for thighs and calf.  We did the 2 measurements on the shoulders to watch progression.  The drop in the hips I believe is true as pants fitting much better.  Thighs have become more defined with less fat. Same with the calfs.  My waist I thought I had lost instead of gained, but the mirror says abs showing more.  The arms are definitely more muscle and less fat, but still need lots of work.  Chest, well I was a 34 by my measuring and even when I measure I have dropped down to 32 which I'm not too happy about.  I'm likeing the increase in shoulders and loving the weight loss.  Body fat was done by electrostatic thing and it saying body fat not droppping, but mirror says different.  I think we are going to try and get body fat done by calipers in the next week or so. Overall I am very happy.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

Those measurements are super, devlin Keep up the Great work!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2006)

Need some more pics!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Getting kicked sucks.  Or so I've heard.



Yeah it does.  However the 800 pounds that layed on my back while I was bent over was just as bad today.  Situation: I'm facing the same way as the horse, but bent over holding up his Left fron leg so it is bent at the knee.  That puts my back along his side and partial under him.  I know have to hold an xray plate against the horse's bent knee.  Horse decides he wants me to hold him up (horse is nicely sedated too) and starts to lay his weight on my back.  Now he decides, ohh what the heck may as well lay all of my weight on her, she can hold me up  Vet takes xray plate and now I have to get horse's leg back on the ground and get him to stand on it, instead of laying on me.  What happens, leg does down, I start to slide out form under and what happens, horse almost hits the ground  End result, my back just loved me the rest of the day especially since I had the darn lead apron on for almost 3 hours.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Need some more pics!



Yeah, yeah I know   but I hate taking pics of myself.  I'm horrible at it


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Those measurements are super, devlin Keep up the Great work!!!



Thanks.  I intend to.  The measurements are great motivation to keep going.  I'm going to take flack for this, but...I'm going to try and cut to 110lbs.  I would like to keep dropping the hips, thighs, waist.  However, if the thighs become nicely defined I can live with that  The body fat I have issues with.  I would really like to drop it to about 15% if not lower (ducking as I know I'm going to really hear about that).  Ohh well, I'm still happy with how I'm progressing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yeah it does.  However the 800 pounds that layed on my back while I was bent over was just as bad today.  Situation: I'm facing the same way as the horse, but bent over holding up his Left fron leg so it is bent at the knee.  That puts my back along his side and partial under him.  I know have to hold an xray plate against the horse's bent knee.  Horse decides he wants me to hold him up (horse is nicely sedated too) and starts to lay his weight on my back.  Now he decides, ohh what the heck may as well lay all of my weight on her, she can hold me up  Vet takes xray plate and now I have to get horse's leg back on the ground and get him to stand on it, instead of laying on me.  What happens, leg does down, I start to slide out form under and what happens, horse almost hits the ground  End result, my back just loved me the rest of the day especially since I had the darn lead apron on for almost 3 hours.



OK, you can skip the Good Mornings this week.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice wo Dev ,

Great work on the flat bench


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> OK, you can skip the Good Mornings this week.



Awww thanks Trip!

*GW*-Thanks! Call me crazy, but I like doing the flat bench presses.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Way to go on those measurments....sounds like some fat is dropping and adding some nice LBM!  Screw the scales judge by the mirror and if its improving in your eyes the battle is half over!  Way to go hun!!

Yea I'll be around more no worries!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

The scales are pretty worthless as far as BF% go.  You've made some nice progress!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 5, 2006)

I cannot beleive how tiny your hips and waist are!  How tall are you?? Great job!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I cannot beleive how tiny your hips and waist are!  How tall are you?? Great job!



I'm a shorty.  I'm only 5'4"

*Billie*-Thanks! I still have work to do, but the numbers give me new incentative to work harder.

*Pylon*-Thanks. I use the scale to watch the BW.  The body fat was done with one of the handheld things and I really don't trust it.  I still refer to the mirror on the BF.

*DB*-Thanks.  I also believe fat dropping and LBM increasing.  It looks like it in the mirror.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

g'morning!
What everybody else said....(they already sait it well)

It's good to see progress!
So, flat bench is now your favorite chest exercise? nice.... 
I used to hate flat DB bench press, now I just forced myself to do them and they are ok now.
Inc. DB bench is still my favorite...

Don't wory about the pull-overs stagnating. It happens. Chenge the reps up or change the exercise a couple weeks, then go back to it. See if that helps.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

Workout and measurements look good!    This horse on your back thing though we need to talk about.  I've heard of monkeys on people's backs, but a horse is a bit much.  See--monkey=less weight=less pain
horse=more weight=more pain.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Real funny....if you know what Ranger Pudding is, I know you know what I'm talking about. So don't innocent with me.





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> As for the Ranger Pudding  got me there. I'm going to have to research that one.


ranger pudding: MRE ingrediants. packet of: hot coco. coffee. sugar. creamer. crackers. add water. mix. utilize spoon. bon apetite...

(it's been a while since I have made it....Egypt, 1997)


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ranger pudding: MRE ingrediants. packet of: hot coco. coffee. sugar. creamer. crackers. add water. mix. utilize spoon. bon apetite...
> 
> (it's been a while since I have made it....Egypt, 1997)



Thanks, but would you believe you can find that receipe online along with other Ranger goodies?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Workout and measurements look good!    This horse on your back thing though we need to talk about.  I've heard of monkeys on people's backs, but a horse is a bit much.  See--monkey=less weight=less pain
> horse=more weight=more pain.



I agree and I said to my boss, "you know you are lucky I workout so much.  However if you keep allowing horses to lay on me and if you keep coming up with unique xray views*, I'm going to have to modify my workouts for it."  

*Had a older mare that can't walk on a hind foot.  We wanted xrays and would normally have her stand on the xray plate.  However, since she would not bear any weight on the foot, I had to squat down, pull her hind leg slightly forward, balance it on my right leg and hold the plate flat against the sole of the horse's hoof. 

My body so loves me some days   Amazingly I'm not sore, but knee a tad achy but it really cold and damp out.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

http://www.gsacep.org/deployment/Recipes.aspx

like this?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I agree and I said to my boss, "you know you are lucky I workout so much. However if you keep allowing horses to lay on me and if you keep coming up with unique xray views*, I'm going to *NEED A RAISE AND PAID VACATION*!."


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> http://www.gsacep.org/deployment/Recipes.aspx
> 
> like this?



I think that may be where I found it last night.  I'm having a blond moment sorry  

 I already get paid vacation and working on the raise


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I think that may be where I found it last night.  I'm having a blond moment sorry
> 
> I already get paid vacation and working on the raise



I live in a blonde moment.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I live in a blonde moment.



Ohh that bad coming from a man


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

how's the back feeling today?
big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah I know  but I hate taking pics of myself. I'm horrible at it


so...whe u get these progress pics done...can u do some more of this?

puh-lease????

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5483/cat/500/ppuser/16683

holy hubba hubba!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh that bad coming from a man



It's actually what my wife tells me.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how's the back feeling today?
> big plans for the weekend?



It's fine, amazingly.  Thinking the workouts from strengthened it a lot.  Now life would be much better if I could snag a different desk chair, but all in due time


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

when the boss isn't looking...take his...

(then blame his mother...that should be a hoot)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> when the boss isn't looking...take his...
> 
> (then blame his mother...that should be a hoot)


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Rissole.  Welcome to my journal.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a normal life once in a while.   Burner paying for my vacation  that's an idea



Yeah, he can pay for my vacation too while we're at it.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> when the boss isn't looking...take his...
> 
> (then blame his mother...that should be a hoot)



Actually I'm thinking of snagging his Mom's chair instead and blaming him


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

Cardio queen is back  

*Cardio*-atleast an hour

*Warmup*-about 10 minutes
Walk 1/4 mile, jog 1/4 mile
walk 1/4 mile, jog 1/4 mile

*Stairmaster*-20 minutes
5 minutes at levels 5, 6, 7, 6

*Recumbant bike*-20 minutes
20 minutes level 4 random setting (100-105RPM; HR 140+)

*Walk/jog cycle*-about 10 minutes
1/4 mile walk; 3/8 mile jog
1/4 mile walk

The warmup really got me winded, but recovered within a minute or two.  I'm thinking about going up a level on the bike.  Stairmaster still kicking my ass   Now for the jogging.  Last cycle went easier than the warmup.  Next time going to try for 2 cycles at the end.  My goal  is to be jogging a full mile by this coming Thursday


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Cardio queen is back


----------



## Devlin (Jan 7, 2006)

Well I spoiled myself for a few hours this morning and I'm sorta of paying for it now.  I went to get my hair cut and decided while I was there to get a full body massage.  It was great.  Got alot of tension out of my back and shoulders (the hot towels and hot rock treatments really helped with the massage   ) and got some knots in my lower back loosened up. However, the knots in the lower back were so bad that alot of pressure was needed to get them loosened up and now I'm feeling it.   Think a nice hot bubble bath on the schedule in a little bit.  

I had every intenion of going to the gym tonight to lift, but by the time I got out of work (yeah I worked today and will be working all day tomorrow) the gym was closed  I will try to make it tomorrow night.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

Hope you get in there tomorrow my Friend, but that cardio was Great!!! I bet that massage felt Great too, just let all that stress go, enjoy life and do what you can in the gym, lookin good!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope you get in there tomorrow my Friend, but that cardio was Great!!! I bet that massage felt Great too, just let all that stress go, enjoy life and do what you can in the gym, lookin good!!!



Thanks.  I hope so too.  The massage felt great, but the knots hurtin now.  Got heat on them hoping it keeps them from knotting back up.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

Do you work somewhere involved in equine therapy?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Dev, hope the back is feeling better.  You need plenty of recovery time if you are going to be squatting ponies for leg work.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Do you work somewhere involved in equine therapy?



No we refer them out for therapy.  However, the shrink is getting really expensive   The majority of work we do is  reproductive and pediatric/neonatal care.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey Dev, hope the back is feeling better.  You need plenty of recovery time if you are going to be squatting ponies for leg work.



Ughh I wish it was Pylon, but it hurt all day.  I couldn't lean back agianst a chair for too long because of the pressure on the areas where the knots were/are.  Had a minor muscle spasms in my left shoulder.  I was so wishing we had msucle relaxers in stock, but it not something the boss routinely stocks.   However, I did hit the gym tonight and spent a nice 20-24 minutes in the sauna


----------



## Devlin (Jan 8, 2006)

Made it to the gym tonight  

*Legs*

*Warmup*
1/4 mile walk; 1/4 mile jog (not happy was feeling like I was getting shin splints)

*Hack Squats*
50 x 8
70 x 6
90 x 4
110 x 3 

*Hammer strength hamstring press*
45 x 12
55 x 8
65 x 6  

*Hammer strength leg extension*
40 x 8
50 x 6
70 x 4  

*Hammer strength Abductor*
90 x 12
115 x 6, 8

*Hammer strength Adductors*
90 x 12
115 x 8
125 x 6 

*Standing calf raises*
60 x 12
80 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 10  

*Cool down* 
walk 1/8 mile /  jog 3/8 mile / walk 1/8 mile

Yes I did jog immediately after doing legs  This workout felt great despite back hurting.  After workout I spent 20-25 minutes laying in the sauna which made me feel a lot better.  Hoping the back is back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 8, 2006)

Sitting in the sauna is always nice.    Great workout.  Keep an eye on that back.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yes I did jog immediately after doing legs  This workout felt great despite back hurting.  After workout I spent 20-25 minutes laying in the sauna which made me feel a lot better.  Hoping the back is back to normal tomorrow.



A little light jogging like that can't hurt, unless you fall over after experiencing jelly legs, heh.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

your back must have been better to do those hack squats....nice numbers!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> your back must have been better to do those hack squats....nice numbers!!



Thanks Billie.  I think I just blocked out the pain  The spots that are bothering me are extreme lower back.  The back of the shoulder finally stopped twitching/spasms.  The legs were a little stiff/ ever so slightly sore this morning, I'm foreseeing DOMS later


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Actually I'm thinking of snagging his Mom's chair instead and blaming him


did I start a conspiracy? WAHOO!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks Billie. I think I just blocked out the pain  The spots that are bothering me are extreme lower back. The back of the shoulder finally stopped twitching/spasms. The legs were a little stiff/ ever so slightly sore this morning, I'm foreseeing DOMS later


hey hottie!
Feeling better? Let the hot shower hit the lower back to warm it up a bit?

Equine therapy? "Ok, Mr. Ed...tell me about your mother...when did you know you could talk with Wilbur..."


I actually got a little massage by one of the female bartenders after work Saturday night. It started off as an itch...it became a 'travelling itch'. You know...it starts and when that section gets scratched...it moves to a different part, so the scratcher must 'chase' it....I ended up getting a nice, 5 minute rub out of it...nice hands...told her she was lucky she was married...or I woulda have proposed to here then and there... 
She did tell me my back was really tight....hmm..ya think?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Keep an eye on that back.



Dev, are you a contortionist?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Dev, are you a contortionist?



LOL on occassion


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey hottie!
> Feeling better? Let the hot shower hit the lower back to warm it up a bit?
> 
> Equine therapy? "Ok, Mr. Ed...tell me about your mother...when did you know you could talk with Wilbur..."
> ...



Feeling much better today.  I did let the shower hit my lower back and shoulders last night which helped as did laying on a heating pad.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Dev, are you a contortionist?



Hey, anyone who can hold a horse up has got to be a contortionist.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Feeling much better today. I did let the shower hit my lower back and shoulders last night which helped as did laying on a heating pad.


good to hear! it'll work out nad u will be 100% again in no time....unless u go and squat another horse again....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Hey, anyone who can hold a horse up has got to be a contortionist.



Dev, can you do this?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

....on a good note: Be glad u werent that guy who was cleaning that elephant and it sat back...and his head went up its ass....u seen that video? Poor guy....

(here is comes)
Betcha he's not gotta real shitty disposition on pachyderms...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

hi Dev!!  I am thinking about getting a massage gift certificate for myself and hubby for valentines 

on a side note...where did they do the measurements on your chest/abs?? I am never really sure where to measure at....thanks


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi Dev!!  I am thinking about getting a massage gift certificate for myself and hubby for valentines
> 
> on a side note...where did they do the measurements on your chest/abs?? I am never really sure where to measure at....thanks



Abs was 2 inches above belly button.
Chest was well how can I put this, it wasn't dead center across the breasts.  Instead it was about an inch or so above nipples so it would more or less include the widest part of the back.  Did that make sense?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Dev, can you do this?



 Haven't tried, but I doubt it.  Think my back would balk at that.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Haven't tried, but I doubt it.  Think my back would balk at that.



Don't feel bad.  My back would shriek in terror if I tried that one.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Abs was 2 inches above belly button.
> Chest was well how can I put this, it wasn't dead center across the breasts. Instead it was about an inch or so above nipples so it would more or less include the widest part of the back. Did that make sense?


yes...yes it did....


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yes...yes it did....



 I knew no matter how I phrased it you would have a comment


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

well...this IS you, we are talking about...I'm all ears...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Great w/o Sister Devlin, keep it up!!! Glad the back is feelin beter!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...this IS you, we are talking about...I'm all ears...



Not me.  If we're talking about Dev here, I'm all eyes.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey there, jersey gem, just getting caught up.  Nice workouts.  Your hair place does massages.  I don't think they offer that at Great Clips, where I go!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey there, jersey gem, just getting caught up.  Nice workouts.  Your hair place does massages.  I don't think they offer that at Great Clips, where I go!



That's why I have my wife cut my hair.  Then I can get a massage too!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Arch*-Thanks. I'm trying.  This week may be tough since I will not only be working 12+ hour days that will have me up around 4AM, but I can't have any muscle soreness since I will be handling young horses all day. Can't have one of those monsters getting loose during the sale.  

*Trip*-Hey glad you popped in here.  

*Boiler*-Yeah my salon could be considered a day spa.  It easy to spoil one self there and spend $$$$

*Doug*-Good idea with the wife.  I don't have that option of using a significant other for massages so have to make do with the salon


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

Well the DOMs hit my legs about midday today, but that didn't stop me from doing cardio today 

*Cardio*-1 hour

*Treadmill*-45 minutes
15% incline 5 minutes at speeds 2.5, 3.0. 3.5, 4.0, 3.5, 3.0
Quads were saying, "Umm, Ahh, HEELLOOOO???? What the hell do you think you are doing Wasn't working us yesterday enough?" 

My responce, " Nope suck it up, no matter how much it hurts. GOT TO KEEP GOING." My left calf was knotted almost like a charlie horse the entire time, but keep going 

Then for shits and giggles...... 
18% incline 5 minutes at 3.0
18% incline 10 minutes at 2.5 (total 2.3 miles)

As if that wasn't enough.....
*walk/jog cycle*
1/8 mile walk
3/8 mile jog
1/8 mile walk

Amazingly I could still move.  I felt great until I went to get out of my truck when I got home.  My legs had tightened right up and ohh I'm feeling them now


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

when you move like the tin man from the wizard of oz...it means you've done something right....


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The legs were a little stiff/ ever so slightly sore this morning, I'm foreseeing DOMS later



We have ourselves another masochist here, hehe.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That's why I have my wife cut my hair.  Then I can get a massage too!



do you have to pay extra for the happy ending?  





nevermind, I don't really want to know.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well the DOMs hit my legs about midday today, but that didn't stop me from doing cardio today



Cardio after legs.     Well done!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> We have ourselves another masochist here, hehe.



I concur with DR. CP


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> do you have to pay extra for the happy ending?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pay for it everyday man....everyday......


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well the DOMs hit my legs about midday today, but that didn't stop me from doing cardio today
> 
> *Cardio*-1 hour
> 
> ...



Great workout!  I live my life for shits and giggles.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I pay for it everyday man....everyday......



Don't we all, brother, don't we all.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That's why I have my wife cut my hair. Then I can get a massage too!


u have a 'Flowbee' don't you....admit it...you do!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u have a 'Flowbee' don't you....admit it...you do!



I don't have enough hair for one of those.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> do you have to pay extra for the happy ending?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Great workout!  I live my life for shits and giggles.





Well for shits and giggles today, I spent about 2 hours out in the cold rain.  I'm not giggling since I was only needed for the first 30 minutes   Now I can't get warm  

I was seriously considering stealing Mom's chair yesterday, but when I saw what a pissy mood she was in I retreated and hid in my office.  Wasn't about to commit  by taking the chair.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

can't warm up? I can help you...I have the perfect remedy to get you all hot and bothered.
It's a good one...you can do it either with a partner...or by yourself....ready?
here it is..

































PUSHUPS. what were you thinking?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Abs was 2 inches above belly button.
> Chest was well how can I put this, it wasn't dead center across the breasts. Instead it was about an inch or so above nipples so it would more or less include the widest part of the back. Did that make sense?


 
thanks!  I have been measuring across bellybutton (because that is where I'm slimmest)  and across the fullest part of my chest...I guess I will continue that way, it's more for me than anyone else, so I guess it will work


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I was seriously considering stealing Mom's chair yesterday, but when I saw what a pissy mood she was in I retreated and hid in my office. Wasn't about to commit  by taking the chair.


...maybe...THAT was the PERFECT time to do that....think about it:
She's already hell-bent on something...take the chair....any trace of humor would be absent....rage would take over....Son would see that she had lost her mind and at the least: sent her home...situation solved..


----------



## Devlin (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...maybe...THAT was the PERFECT time to do that....think about it:
> She's already hell-bent on something...take the chair....any trace of humor would be absent....rage would take over....Son would see that she had lost her mind and at the least: sent her home...situation solved..



Ohh I considered that  They are currently having a "lunch meeting" to discuss some "things."  In other words he going to try and find out when she's leaving or suggest when she should leave.  Ohh how I wish I could be a fly on the wall for that meeting


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

So they're out to lunch now?  TAKE THE CHAIR!!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes,yes the chair!!! Quick get it!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

see? Do it!
be devious.....devlin....


----------



## Devlin (Jan 10, 2006)

Damn missed my chance.  But then boss in a really really bad mood and Mom's mood not much better.  Best to hide in my office until the moods improve.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

maybe next time....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Damn missed my chance.  But then boss in a really really bad mood and Mom's mood not much better.  Best to hide in my office until the moods improve.


I thought that looked like you.............


----------



## Devlin (Jan 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I thought that looked like you.............



 

I needed that.  I just got home from the gym will post workout ina few minutes.  Need to toss some food in the oven, I'm starving......


----------



## Devlin (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok I'm beginning to dislike the New Year's Resolution crowd.  It seems like the "regulars" all have the same idea as me and that is to go to the gym later in the evening.  I stayed at work extra late tonight so I could get caught up (taking 5 days off from regular job to work the horse sale) and so I could hit the gym later without wasting time.  I didn't hit the gym until after 8pm tonight and the place was packed   and I couldn't do the workout in the order I wanted, but I tried to make do. 

*Back & Shoulders*

*Lat Row*
55 x 12
70 x 10 (a little to easy, think its time to up weight)
85 x 10 

*Closed grip lat pulldown*
55 x 12
70 x 10
85 x 8 (may start with 70 next time)

*Assisted pullups*
50 x 8
40 x 5
30 x 4

*Dips*
BW x 8, 8, 10

*Dumbbell shoulder press*
15 x 12
20 x 6, 6 

*Front raise ss with lateral raises*
3 sets 10 x 8 / 10 x 8

*Bentover barbell raises*
40 x 12, 12, 12

*Straight arm lat press downs ss with Tricept Press downs*
40 x 12 / 40 x 12
50 x 12 / 50 x 12
60 x 12 / 60 x 12

*Overhead Rope Tri Extensions*
30 x 12
40 x 12
50 x 12

*Short cardio*
1/4 mile walk / 1/4 mile jog
1/8 mile walk / 3/8 mile jog
1/8 mile walk

Not sure what to think about this workout.  I would have preferred to start with shoulders, but it wasn't to be tonight.  I think if I had done shoulders first my numbers overall would have been better.  I still had increases, but not as much as I would have liked and my shoulders were tired when I got to them.  Ohh well.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Looks like a decent w/out, all things considered.  Don't worry, the new year's crowd will be gone soon.  Just keep thinking how much more expensive your ggym membership would be if they didn't subsidize it each year.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

hey good looking! 
Happy Hump Day to you!


What is a BO bar bell raise?
I can't picture it...

Look at you go on the weights though! Looked good to me! How are you feeling today? think of it like this: You were USED to doing that workout in a certain way: order, sets, etc. You shook them up...your body was probably like: WTF???? maybe u will be a little more sore today?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

Just remember Dev...if you get too busy to workout, be sure to maintain a good healthy diet (be sure to eat enough!!) and you should be alright!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2006)

I thought it was a great w/o myself!!! Shaking it up is GOOD!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey good looking!
> Happy Hump Day to you!
> 
> 
> ...





> Tips: Position your feet at about shoulder width. Bend over so your back is as close to parallel to the floor as you can and hold bar with an overhand grip and with hands a little wider than shoulder width. Keep legs slightly bent. Hold bar at arm's length straight down. Pull bar straight up to the lower part of your chest. Slowly lower bar back to starting position. Keep your head up and back straight at all times, and do NOT swing or use momentum to lift the weight!



Ok I think I was able to upload a pic of the bent over barball row.

As for how I feel.  No pain, no DOMS, no stiffness...yet   I'm hoping I don't start feeling it tomorrow.  I could be in trouble if I'm sore tomorrow.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Just remember Dev...if you get too busy to workout, be sure to maintain a good healthy diet (be sure to eat enough!!) and you should be alright!



The diet probably going to go to hell in a handbasket tomorrow through sunday.  It going to be realy hard.... first I hear breakfast tomorrow is biscuits and gravy, then it going to be hard to resist sneaking over to a nearby barn and snagging a cup of soup around midmorning and then there is the huge catered lunch every day   The only up side is I should be walking atleast 2 miles a day (friday and sunday probably more like 6 miles each).


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I thought it was a great w/o myself!!! Shaking it up is GOOD!!!



Thanks Arch.  It did feel good, but was a bit disappointed at the drops on shoulder press and pullups.  I really want off pullup welfare.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks Arch.  It did feel good, but was a bit disappointed at the drops on shoulder press and pullups.  *I really want off pullup welfare*.


I hear ya!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice wo , really good job on the dips


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Assisted pullups*
> 50 x 8
> 40 x 5
> 30 x 4






			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> I really want off pullup welfare.



Try pyramiding the other way.  Do your first set with the most resistance (that would be BW-30 lbs, right?), then as you get tired, increase the amount of weight on the machine.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks Arch.  It did feel good, but was a bit disappointed at the drops on shoulder press and pullups.  I really want off pullup welfare.



Why should you get off before any of us?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Why should you get off before any of us?



Ohh because I'm special....Not  Sorry I'm in a rare mood tonight.

By the way Py...soup came out great


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> By the way Py...soup came out great




Word.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

hmm...biscuits and gravy...have n't had that in a LONG time.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok I think I was able to upload a pic of the bent over barball row.
> 
> As for how I feel. No pain, no DOMS, no stiffness...yet  I'm hoping I don't start feeling it tomorrow. I could be in trouble if I'm sore tomorrow.


you said: BB Raise...not Row..I know what a row is....??? Is a raise??


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you said: BB Raise...not Row..I know what a row is....??? Is a raise??



Row...raise...my ass was wiped when I posted last night....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

I wipe my ass regularly...never thought about posting it, though...


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

Leave it to Burner to break "that" cherry.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2006)

ohh no...my journal starting to dive down into the gutter with Burner's....this could be very very scary


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

hmm...ANOTHER thing we have in common...muhahahaaa....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Why should you get off before any of us?



It's better when the woman gets off first.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I wipe my ass regularly...never thought about posting it, though...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Try pyramiding the other way.  Do your first set with the most resistance (that would be BW-30 lbs, right?), then as you get tired, increase the amount of weight on the machine.



I agree with that one.  I much prefer reverse pyramids over your standard pyramid.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I agree with that one.  I much prefer reverse pyramids over your standard pyramid.



I will have to consider that on the next weight training day which is looking like Monday at this point.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I actually got done working the horse sale at a decent hour tonight, but ended up walking more like 4 miles total today.  The poor year old horses were so tired by the end of the day from all of the walking.  Tomorrow it looking like I will probably be walking closer to 7 miles if not more and unfortantely I have to wear boots instead of sneakers. However, I have to say the year old horses in general are very well mannered which makes life easier.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya! Sounds like ya had a good day!
LOTS of walking...u are gonna have to wear boots tomorrow? have one of those foot soaker/massager things? Might wanna go invest in one!
(had fun IM'ing w/you last night!)
Sorry, fellas...we just talked about soup and guns and stuff...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya! Sounds like ya had a good day!
> LOTS of walking...u are gonna have to wear boots tomorrow? have one of those foot soaker/massager things? Might wanna go invest in one!
> (had fun IM'ing w/you last night!)
> Sorry, fellas...we just talked about soup and guns and stuff...



I did have a good day.  Yes I do have to wear boots, wore them today too, they help protect the feet if I get stepped on.  Yes I do have one of the foot soaker/massager things and will be using it tomorrow night. The year old horses (technically they are not a year old based on date of birth, but according to Jockey club they a year old) are so cute.  I have two favorites, a filly (she 8 months old) and a little colt (he 7 months old).  I got a pic of the filly when she was getting a kiss from her "boyfriend" through the bars in the stall window and I got a pic of the boyfriend (posted him below).  I should be able to get pics of the others tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

Glad you had a better day my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 12, 2006)

The filly that's one of my favorites.  It hard to see, but she getting a kiss from her boyfriend through the bars in the window.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The filly that's one of my favorites. It hard to see, but she getting a kiss from her boyfriend through the bars in the window.


HA! U can see his teeth....talk about and ear to ear grin! Looks like a happy horsey!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad you had a better day my Friend!!!



Thanks.  I opted to skip the gym since I walked so much today and will be walking even more tomorrow.  I was also really good about my diet.  Had a bacon and egg biscuit for breakfast and roasted potaotes with a small amunt of roast beef (it was on the tough side   ) along with a small cornbread muffin, then Pylon's chicken tomato soup when I got home tonight.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> HA! U can see his teeth....talk about and ear to ear grin! Looks like a happy horsey!



Ohh he was.  He thinks she's cute and she thinks he's sexy.  Ahh young love   The romance will be short lived, they both are being sold tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The romance will be short lived, they both are being sold tomorrow


...that just doens't sound right....


----------



## Devlin (Jan 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...that just doens't sound right....



LOL it does when you consider she may sell for anywhere between $19,000 to $30,000 or more.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)

love for profit..

HA!
I used to date a vet. Her brother was graduating vet school, and we went to Minnesota for his graduation...they had his reception party at the stable he worked at...and got to 'scratch' the noses of 250k + horses...kinda cool.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> love for profit..
> 
> HA!
> I used to date a vet. Her brother was graduating vet school, and we went to Minnesota for his graduation...they had his reception party at the stable he worked at...and got to 'scratch' the noses of 250k + horses...kinda cool.



Hehehe...I've fed apples to and scratched Multimillion dollar stallions when I went to this farm.  http://www.adenastallions.com/default.asp?cat=6&id=36&stalid=21 Unfortanetly Ghostzapper was being antisocial the day I was at the farm


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I opted to skip the gym since I walked so much today and will be walking even more tomorrow.  I was also really good about my diet.  Had a bacon and egg biscuit for breakfast and roasted potaotes with a small amunt of roast beef (it was on the tough side   ) along with a small cornbread muffin, then Pylon's chicken tomato soup when I got home tonight.


I hear ya, I skipped Cardio this morning, my legs just said  !!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> then Pylon's chicken tomato soup when I got home tonight.



Pylon brought you some soup?  What a guy!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The filly that's one of my favorites.  It hard to see, but she getting a kiss from her boyfriend through the bars in the window.



That bitch is cheating on me!  Er, what?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Dev, sorry I've been absent for a while.  Looks like you are working hard and loving your work.  Can't beat that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Looks like you are working hard and loving your work.  Can't beat that.



Sure you can.  You can be hardly working and working on your loving.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That bitch is cheating on me!  Er, what?



Bitch probably doesn't like Asian midgets.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Sure you can. You can be hardly working and working on your loving.


those are words of wisdom...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

how's the sale going? U gonna make it on TV?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey, got your message.  Glad to hear all is good now.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That bitch is cheating on me!  Er, what?



No not cheating.  I made the soup using Pylon's receipe he posted.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes I am having fun, however the weather turned nasty on us today.  High winds, cold hard rain, dropping temperatures  Of all days for the weather to turn, today was a bad day.  It is the day we have to walk the horses to the sale ring.  It a mile round trip walk.  It not a fun walk with what are basically babies and the older horses don't like it much either.  Yet, mother nature must have likes us since everytime we had to go to the ring, the rain would stop and the wind would die down   Regardless we were happy not to get drenched or hurt.  

All the horses sold, some for not as much as we would have liked, but they all got new addresses.  The filly I liked sold for $22,000 which the owners (owners of horses do not own the farm I was working for) were very very happy about, but ironically she was bought by one of the owners of the farm I work for and they sent her to the farm to grow up for another few months.   The colt I liked, who happened to be the smallest of the babies, sold for $9000 which was $4000 more than the farm expected to get.  Overall a good day.  I have 2 more days at the sale and then it back to usual routine.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

Damn, I had no idea horses sold for so much.  On trusty steed!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, I had no idea horses sold for so much.  On trusty steed!



LOL and this is the cheap sale.  The sale in September had a one year old horse sell for around $3.5 million and another year old horse sold for $9.7 million  

Link to article about the $3.5 miilion
http://www.keeneland.com/news/pressdetail.asp?PID=1784

Link to the $9.7 million
http://www.keeneland.com/news/pressdetail.asp?PID=1786


----------



## Devlin (Jan 13, 2006)

Here are a couple pics from today. The one on the left is the filly and the one of the right is the little guy I liked.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

Seattle Slew was bought for only $17,500 and became one of the greatest race and stud horses of all time.  He sired horses that earned over $75 million dollars on the track.  Maybe one of your inexpensive little buddies has a shot at stardom.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Damn thats some expensive glue  just joshin with ya horses are great!  My family use to have a few but that was a long time ago!

Hows the weekend goin dev??


----------



## Devlin (Jan 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn thats some expensive glue  just joshin with ya horses are great!  My family use to have a few but that was a long time ago!
> 
> Hows the weekend goin dev??



LOL more like expensive Alpo    The horses in this sale are either babies who hope to become race horses, races horses looking for a new address, mares looking to start a new career as professional mommy, or professional mommies looking for a new address.  

The weekend is going well.  Working the horse sale all weekend and so far it going well.  We have 9 that will be selling tomorrow.  Here are 2 of the babies. The guys were walking them to not only to try and calm them down (they had a bit too much energy), but the guys were trying to get warm.  It snowed overnight and never got much above 32 degrees today


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> On trusty steed!


C'mon, Trigger!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

...and we have not seen any pics of our favorite 'Jersey transplant amongst the horses...to make it a full 'Beauty and Beast' theme...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...and we have not seen any pics of our favorite 'Jersey transplant amongst the horses...to make it a full 'Beauty and Beast' theme...



 

Ahh you just need to know where to look and one may catch a glimpse of me live tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

be a little better if I knew WHERE to look...

Happy Saturday to you!
u warmed up yet?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> be a little better if I knew WHERE to look...
> 
> Happy Saturday to you!
> u warmed up yet?





No still a little cold and really tired....will probably go to bed in less than a half hour.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> LOL and this is the cheap sale.  The sale in September had a one year old horse sell for around $3.5 million and another year old horse sold for $9.7 million
> 
> Link to article about the $3.5 miilion
> http://www.keeneland.com/news/pressdetail.asp?PID=1784
> ...



Holy balls.  Those horses better poop out gold or something.  Haha.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Holy balls.  Those horses better poop out gold or something.  Haha.



 

I could not justify spending that much money for a year old colt.  So much can happen, hell the thing could break a leg just getting on the trailer after the sale leaving it unraceable then you are SOL. The only way you can make your money back on those expensive little boys is to hope like hell they become great race horses and then send then to stud.  

Well today was the last day of the sale and thankfully, all the horses remained managable so no one got hurt and no horses went on unscheduled unattended exercise jaunts. The child that was so bad on the farm had a small explosion this morning and tried to hurt the guys, but after a time out all was fine.  

Overall it was a fun 5 days.  Didn't make it to the gym, but got in anywhere from 2-7 miles of walking a day. Plus a couple of the horses tended to be a little strong when walking and would pull on the right arm/shoulder so got an upper body workout too.  Now back to a regular routine, so I should be back in the gym tomorrow...thinking leg day sounds good for monday.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2006)

Best of wishes to you my Friend, happy returns to the Gym!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2006)

Sounds like a good time, but I'm glad I'm not the one trying to reign them in.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey, Devlin.  Glad the sale went well.  You can sure tell that you love the work you do.  That's a good thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

aloha!
I know a perfect way to warm you up....get you all hot and sweaty.....





























push ups/mountain climbers/squat-thrust-jumps....in a circuit...
what....were u thinking of something else???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 15, 2006)

looks like quite a workout


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> push ups/mountain climbers/squat-thrust-jumps....in a circuit...



HA!  We do those during our morning PT sessions back at my home unit.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

...where do u think I got the idea from?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> aloha!
> I know a perfect way to warm you up....get you all hot and sweaty.....
> 
> 
> ...



I think I might know why you're not having much success with the ladies.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 16, 2006)

*Arch*-Thanks, returned to the gym today and had a decent leg day.

*Pylon*-I had a great time.  The group I worked with is a lot of fun, they joke around so it a nice relaxed time.  It wasn't too hard handling them, we had a well mannered group overall.

*Boiler*-I do love my work and that makes getting up everyday worth it.

*Burner*-What can I say, you are certianly unique.

*Billie*-I agree, looks like quite the workout that Burner posted.

*Trip*-


----------



## Devlin (Jan 16, 2006)

Back to the Gym  

*Legs*

*Warmup*-10 minutes
Treadmill-15% incline 5 minutes at 2.5 speed, 3.0

*Nebula Leg Press**
90 x 12, 8, 8 (standard foot position)
90 x 8, 6, 6 (toes pointed out at 45 degree angle)
90 x 8, 6, 6 (Feet together)

*Hammer Strength Hamstring press*
45 x 12
55 x 8
65 x 6

*Hammer Strength Leg extension***
50 x 8, 8, 8

*Adductors*
115 x 8, 8, 8

*Abductors*
100 x 12, 12, 12

*Standing calf raises*
80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12

*Short cardio*
1/4 mile walk; 1/2 mile jog, 1/8 mile walk

*I did the leg presses as a cycle.  Lost a few reps, but was taking it easy on the legs since they hadn't been worked in a while.

**Kept the weight the same and concentrated on the muscles.

I should start with, I had mild shin splints from all the walking over the weekend.  Plus with not working legs in a while, I decided to take it easy on them.  Well that didn't really happen.  Ended up working almost as hard as I would normally actually I think a bit harder.  When I started the walking at the end, shins were areally hurting.  Started jogging and the shins went from hurt to pain and then back to dull ache.  I seriously considered going for longer then the 1/2 mile, but opted to save my legs (need to be able to slow jog tomorrow while at work).  When I dropped back down to a walk...OMG my shins were screaming in pain and finally achieved the "ohh god I feel like I'm going to be sick feeling"


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> When I dropped back down to a walk...OMG my shins were screaming in pain and finally achieved the "ohh god I feel like I'm going to be sick feeling"



Haha, that a girl!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

those are some awsome weights on your standing calves Chica!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Great w/out, Dev!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I think I might know why you're not having much success with the ladies.


really? do tell....

this is a 'family' site sir....and I do think about more than one thing...unless there is food involved...then maybe it goes back to one....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Arch*-Thanks, returned to the gym today and had a decent leg day.
> 
> *Pylon*-I had a great time. The group I worked with is a lot of fun, they joke around so it a nice relaxed time. It wasn't too hard handling them, we had a well mannered group overall.
> 
> ...


HIya Dev!  
Look! U re posting 'Archie' style! 


..and I am mentioned twice in the same post??? WAHOO! she luvs me....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*-What can I say, you are certianly unique.



Isn't it spelled _eunuch_?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Legs*
> *Nebula Leg Press**
> *Hammer Strength Hamstring press*
> *Hammer Strength Leg extension***
> ...



Are we going to be seeing some squats in there soon?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Isn't it spelled _eunuch_?


"not this boy's pintu!"
-The Rock, The Rundown..


'Morning, trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner.  Not sure what the reference is, though.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

u have not seen the movie: THe Rundown w/ The Rock? The girl was telling ROck to not pee in the water,'cause parasites would swim up his pintu. 
pintu is 'south american' for.....your....p---s...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

I've seen that one...oddly enjoyable.  (Most of his movies are like that.)


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice wo Dev  
but like Big daddy Trip said...where's the squats ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've seen that one...oddly enjoyable. (Most of his movies are like that.)


Liked it...that 1st scene..in the night club....good stuff!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> HIya Dev!
> Look! U re posting 'Archie' style!
> 
> 
> ..and I am mentioned twice in the same post??? WAHOO! she luvs me....



  Hey Arch's style works  

*CP*-Thanks, today didn't quite get to the want to heave stage, but had to cut jogging short as the pain just got a bit too much.

*Billie*-Thanks, I surprised myself on the calf raises.

*Pylon*- It felt great to get back into the gym.

*Trip*-I had planned to do squats, but the friggin guys wouldn't leave the squat rack so opted for the leg presses.  Squats will be returning next week.

*Burner & Pylon*-Ohh thank you so much for introducing The Rock in here.  It's great having that mental pic in my head 

*Gary*-Squats will be returning next week as long as the racks are available and not being hogged by men


----------



## Devlin (Jan 17, 2006)

I was surprised, leg DOMS didn't set in until very late afternoon today   but that didn't stop me from going to the gym for a cardio only day 

*Cardio*-about 1 hour

*Treadmill*- 25 minutes
15% incline 5 minutes at speeds 2.5, 3, 3.5, 3, 2.5

*Recumbant bike*-15 minutes
Level 4 hills

*Walk/jog cycles*-about 15 minutes
1/4 mile walk; 3/8 mile jog
1/4 mile walk; 1/4 mile jog
1/4 mile walk

I wanted to jog further, but legs were saying  Shins were screaming  Overall I can't complain. Feels great just getting back into the routine.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I was surprised, leg DOMS didn't set in until very late afternoon today   but that didn't stop me from going to the gym for a cardio only day


Good for you!  I still have leg doms today from Fridays workout.  That was after a 3 week layoff That will teach me.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

as much cardio as you have done you have probably accumulated enough miles to go around the world !


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks good, Dev.  So, are you in on the 5K training?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

an hour of cardio? DOMS couldn't have been THAT bad....

Can you smel-l-l-l-l-l-lllll what the Rock is cookin!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Squats will be returning next week as long as the racks are available and not being hogged by men



I tend to hog the squat rack too, but I'm always willing to let others work in.  Have you asked to work in?  It doesn't take much effort to change a couple of plates.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 18, 2006)

*Gary*-Don't think I have racked that many miles...yet  

*Pylon*-Not as far as I would like to be.  I probably could knock out a mile jogging. Now if I walk instead of jog, I can knock out a 5k in about 40 minutes (I tend to walk really fast).

*Burner*-No the DOMS were not that bad.  It the shin slpints that kick in from all the walking I did over the weekend in boots that killed me yesterday.  

*Trip*-If I see just one guy and that the it a matter of switching 2-4 plates then yeah I'll ask to work in, but when 3 guys are rotating through the rack (attempting to either show off or out lift each other) forget it.  

I took today off from the gym, if I had gone it was going to be abs and cardio.  I'm working with trainer tomorrow so will make up for it then.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

Excellent return to the Gym and great cardio my Friend!!! Archie style ROCKS!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Pylon*-Not as far as I would like to be.  I probably could knock out a mile jogging. Now if I walk instead of jog, I can knock out a 5k in about 40 minutes (I tend to walk really fast).



Great.  That's about the same speed as my 5K run.  Maybe a little faster.    :Laugh:


----------



## Devlin (Jan 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great.  That's about the same speed as my 5K run.  Maybe a little faster.    :Laugh:



HEHE....2 years ago I walked a 5k "fun run" in 45 minutes in 90+ degree heat.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

I should have known when after not sleeping well and still being able to get up on time this morning, that it was not going to be a good day.  I get to work and I no sooner hang up my coat and my boss snaps at me.  It took me so off guard that it tooka few minutes for what he said to sink in.  When it did, it really irked me.  That started the day.  Next his mom goes off about what is basically the nature of the horse business (ie: when a horse no longer has a use it gets discarded).  That occurred after I relayed a simple message that a client wanted a treatment plan for a horse that is in a university study.  I then retreated into my office where I thought I was safe.....Wrong.   Secretary comes in and gives me a dirty look followed by major attitude when she saw I was using the computer she would be using later.  I had every intention of transferring the computer to her when she came in, but there was no reason why I couldn't use it for the hour or two before she arrived.  By now I am so not in the mood to deal with anything or anyone, I was so tired of the drama and bull shit.  After a few hours the secretary and I had improved moods.  Mom however, didn't really improve.  She was grumpy, short tempered all day.  So the secretary and I ended up having an all out all day bitch session about mom and the issues in the office surrounding mom, boss  and a few other things   By the time I left work to head to the gym, I was laughing about all the shit that had happened and especially about how mom was acting.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2006)

Days like that really zap it out of you, but you can rise above it my Friend, dig deep and remember The Gym is "YOUR" place, no-one but you are in control!!! Hope tomorrow is much better!!!

Sorry, didn't mean to go on like a philisophical idiot!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Ughh I typed this once and it went poof  

I worked out with trainer for an hour tonight.  The workout was not quite what I expected when he said upper body with abs and cardio, but it kicked my ass.  The frist pullups were done with a resistance band looped around a pullup bar and then back thru itself so it was secured to the bar leaving a loop to "stand in"


*Upper body & abs*

*Pullups with underhanded grip with resistance band*
30, 25

*Pushups*
20, 20, 10(girly ones on knees   )

*Situps with twist at top*
20, 20

The above were done in a cycle.

*Assisted pullups (hands facing each other) / assisted dips (ss)*
30 x 15 / 20 x 15
30 x 15 / 20 x 10 added assist 30 x 5

*Cardio*
3 walk/jog cycles
1/4 mile walk / 1/4 mile jog (last jog included 2 sprints)

At first I thought the pullups standing in the resistance band were way too easy, but after doing the pushups, the second set was harder and felt them.  My trainer was very surprised I could knock out 20 real pushups, however on the second set I had to pause after 10 real push ups before I could finish.  I was not happy about doing girly pushups on my knees, but ohh well.  When we went on the the assisted pullups, I laughed when trainer first set it at 50lb offset.  After I nearly launced myself over the top of the machine, he said, "Ok I think we need to drop the assist."  So we dropped it to 30lb offset.   I wasn't happy about returning to dip welfare, but by this time my upper body was pretty fryed so it ok this time.  Next week forget it, no dip welfare.  Cardio....I was not thrilled about cardio today.  My lungs were really tight and couldn't get more than a 1/4 mile jog before I had to stop because I was so winded.  Plus my shins, especially my left, were not happy with me either.  I'm not happy that the shins are taking so long to recover.  I am now resorting to using Biofreeze on them actually I have a product made by the same company as Biofreeze that I may try instead  Overall it was a good workout.  New trainer kicking my ass and we on the same page which is great.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> when a horse no longer has a use it gets discarded. (2)
> Mom however, didn't really improve.  She was grumpy, short tempered all day (2)



Perhaps you should put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should put 2 and 2 together.





sounds like it was a good ending to day a day that really needed one.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

Good job Dev !!

Glad to hear  you / trainer are on the same page


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice workout.  Interesting with the rubber band thingy.  Way to go!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> sounds like it was a good ending to day a day that really needed one.



Yeah it was a great ending.  Actually the bitch session the secretary and I had really helped both of us.  

*Trip*-The secretary and I have decided that what needs to happen is mom needs to take a vacation. The problem is convincing mom she needs the vacation, a  long vacation.

*Gary*-It's great that we are on the same page. First thing he asks me is what did you work yesterday? If it was a cardio only day the next question is when was the last time you worked chest, back, shoulders, legs etc.  Then what did you do, how much weight, etc.  He always asks how my knee is.  He stresses the importance of stretching and really incorporates stretching into the workout.  He has no problems with gearing workouts toward getting ready for a competition.

*Boiler*-The band thing was great.  It a bit interesting getting out of it, but I liked how it helped the pullups.  It helped "push" you up but not hard.  It hard to explain, but in the end I felt like I was closer to getting off pullup welfare after doing pulups with the band.  It also made doing negatives easier too as I had to pull myself up everytime.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Heya hun glad ya got a kickass workout in after such a crazy day!

Just remember...life is short live it hard and enjoy every minute of it!  Don't get caught up in all the BS....when days like that roll around again just step back...take a good look....and remember why it is we are all here!  To Love and Be Loved!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should put 2 and 2 together.


yeah...put mom down...


ok..the rubber band thingie seems to be the topic of interest....never hear of a large rubber band thing...to use for training,  but I like the idea of it...

Glad to hear that u liked the workout..and that the trainer takes interest in you and your progress!
I was tellig one of the agents in my office lat night about bad PT's...(she just just joined up again and hired a trainer. She ((trainer)) seems to know what she is doing)
Kinda funny...Sue was telling me that the trainer told her that she had 'no' lat muscles. How, when you do the motion of a seated row....and squeeze the lats and shoulder blades together, you shold be able to 'trap' a finger between the 'blades'. She didn't have enough muscle to dothis...I told her to put her finger in between  mine...and I demonstrated...
WOW....   was her response...(please...fed my ego more...)    


U almost shot over the top of the assist. PU's? That was awesome! You will be going BW in no time! You know how sexy it is to see a woman knock out a set of ten pull ups?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 20, 2006)

Stopping in while at work.  Decided to say screw it I needed a break.  Boss and his mom are both in yet another bad mood, surprise, surprise.  However, I think I may have stirred up a hornet nest.  I kinda said to boss that his mom has been well "grumpy and snippy".   Boss didn't respond, but when we got back into office he must have said something since I heard a door slam and then they had a closed door meeting    Moods didn't improve and boss got real pissed when we informed him the accountant wiped out 9 hours of work the secretary had done yesterday   opps I shouldn't laugh, but OMG was it funny especially when we contacted accountant and he was like "well was it (the work the secretary did) really necessary?"  No she just spent 9 hours on the computer for the hell of it.  

As for the resistance band.  It was a resistance band about 2 inches wide and maybe a yard long when relaxed.   I guess you could say it was like having a spotter lifting your legs up when you need some assistance completing a pullup.  That was the feeling I got when standing in the band and pulling up.  So the more I used myself the less the band assisted, but as I got tired the band would provide assistance.  

As for yesterday's workout, OMG am I feeling it today.  My entire upper body hurts. It even hurts to take deep breaths and I can almost forget about taking my arms over my head  Well guess I better get back to work, atleast I have the office to myself for about the next half hour.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

too bad there is that kind of drama w/ the job...we know how much u like it...

Any idea there the PT got the band from? I have not seen anything like it...is it his own device?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> too bad there is that kind of drama w/ the job...we know how much u like it...
> 
> Any idea there the PT got the band from? I have not seen anything like it...is it his own device?



Yeah he dug it out of the trainer's goodie box   Sorry.  I don't know where they purchased it from, but I will ask when I go in tonight.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 20, 2006)

Did a little quick searching online and so far the closest thing I can find is the "Versa loop" http://http://www.power-systems.com/nav/closeup.aspx?c=16&sc=73&g=1741&Versa-Loopsô

I will still ask in the gym tonight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

Do the bands look like these?  If so, they're Jump Stretch bands.  They could also be Woody bands if they look like these.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Do the bands look like these?  If so, they're Jump Stretch bands.  They could also be Woody bands if they look like these.



 Trip you found them   It's the Jump Stretch Average Band that I used (99% sure, if not it was the Heavy Band).  http://http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?m=PD&cid=138&pid=248


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Excellent w/o, I bet your feeling it today!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Glad to hear you got a great workout.  I'm feeling it too, today 

A word of advice here.  Not to butt into your business, but you are a youngster , so here goes.  Blood always runs thicker than water.  I know you probably use IM as a place to vent, I do it sometimes, too.  But be careful about your boss and his mother.  Security can change quickly, and I know you love your job, but they are secure and you are not, relatively speaking.  You don't want to end up odd "hot chick" out.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 20, 2006)

*Arch*-Thanks. I'm definitely feeling it today, but it didn't stop me from doing cardio today  

*Boiler*-Butt in all you want, I appreciate the advice.  Yes I do use IM to vent.  It very difficult when I'm stuck in the middle of family and family that very involved in the business.  However, it even more difficult to approach the boss and refrain from flat out saying, "Your mom is big time burned out. She is grumpy, short tempered and snappy.  I'm getting very tired of listening to it and getting snapped at when relaying messages from clients she makes clear she strongly dislikes. It getting to the point I don't want to be in the office when she is there." So instead I tippy toed around, tried to hide in my office and finally sucked it up, mentioned about her being a bit grumpy and snappish lately and left it at that.  I will say, his mom came to me at the end of the day today and said, "Thank you for putting up with everything lately."


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Just trying to help you out, Dev.  I can tell you from personal experience that I was in a position where I thought I was not expendable and nepotism cost me my job.  As you get older you learn to watch your step more closely because even though you know you are right, it doesn't always matter.  Use IM and other sources to vent if you need, and try to make her a good friend, as hard as that may seem.  It will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 20, 2006)

As I said earlier, I'm feeling yesterday's workout.  Shoulders achy and hurts to lift arms above head.  The chest and abs are even worse.  It hurts to take deep breaths and forget coughing  However, it didn't stop me from doing a nice hour+ of cardio......

*Cardio*-1 hour +

*Treadmill*-35 minutes
15% incline 5 minutes at speeds 2.5, 3, 3.5, 4, 3.5, 3
0% incline 5 minutes at speed 3

*Stairmaster*-15 minutes
5 minutes at levels 6, 8, 7

*Walk/Jog/Walk*-10-15 minutes (didn't time this, but should have)
1/8 mile walk
1 mile jog 
1/4 mile walk

Legs were feeling good today.  Shins seemed to be recovering, think the biofreeze I put on last night really helped.  I was concerned my lungs would be tight and that with the DOMS, that I would not be able to pull off the jogging. I shocked myself.  I just kept saying, one more lap, one more lap and nailed the full mile.  The shins bothering me a bit now, but going to treat with the biofreeze again.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Just trying to help you out, Dev.  I can tell you from personal experience that I was in a position where I thought I was not expendable and nepotism cost me my job.  As you get older you learn to watch your step more closely because even though you know you are right, it doesn't always matter.  Use IM and other sources to vent if you need, and try to make her a good friend, as hard as that may seem.  It will pay off in the long run.



That's what makes it so hard.  I am good friends with her and she comes to me to vent about her son.  Then he comes to me to vent about his mother.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> 1 mile jog



Excellent.     You might just be ready for that 5K.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Congrats on the mile!  I know how good it feels to nail one after chasing it down.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> That's what makes it so hard.  I am good friends with her and she comes to me to vent about her son.  Then he comes to me to vent about his mother.


 I'd say, listen to both and don't ever pick a side, because the other will eventually find out.  Enough work stuff.  Nice job on the mile.  Can you believe a good one of your babies does it in a buck thirty four and change?


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Devlin, Kal here, new to the boards, but Pylon has spoken of you.  Good looking workout.  Are you going to try for the 5K that Pylon is trying to recruit everyone for?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Hi Devlin, Kal here, new to the boards, but Pylon has spoken of you.  Good looking workout.  Are you going to try for the 5K that Pylon is trying to recruit everyone for?


why don't we set a date and time and do a conference call 5k amongst members.  Someone has to have a phone near a treadmill that can conference 4 or 5 people, eh?


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2006)

not a bad idea, can you imagine every one with a phone to there heads while trying to run...all the hard breathing and wheezing (in my case anyway  )


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> not a bad idea, can you imagine every one with a phone to there heads while trying to run...all the hard breathing and wheezing (in my case anyway  )


Speaker phone and those hands free thingys.  I see guys at the airport all the time with them.  Freaks me out.  They are just staring off into space and talking.  Creeps.  At least we can put the technology to good use. 

Can you imagine the banter. "I'm going 5 just to warm up".  Archie "I'm going 9 to warm up".  Everyone else: "WTF-  Ok I'm warmed up and going at 9".  Me:  My gd machine only goes to 10...............I'm out.  I could only finish in 18 minutes due to my limited technology."


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

hi chica!  Glad you like your new trainer...and the band looks pretty cool
hang in there with your job...maybe things will get better eventually

how have you been feeling??  Are you still overtired, and have  you been able to do alright with your food intake working all these hours??  Just checkin up on  ya!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

I never even realized you had a trainer.  How many days per week does he/she train you?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 21, 2006)

*Trip*-I agree, the 5K may be a piece of cake.

*Pylon*-It felt great nailing the mile finally.  It helps when you hit a stride and the lungs cooperate  

*Boiler*-There is just no way to pick a side. I see both sides and honestly they are both to blame for the issues.  So I try to let it go in one ear out the other, but sometimes it goes into overload or I have the hardest time not laughing since occassionaly it gets funny. As for the kids doing a mile....They just going way too fast  Speaking of babies, saw one yesterday born 1/3/2006....he was a little peanut, only about 80 pounds if that.  He was soooo cute.  He went to "run" around the stall trying to show off, but slipped on the straw.  He got up looked around like "ohh shit did anyone see that?" then shook and hide behind mom  I wish I had had my camera with me  

*Kal*-Welcome to my journal   Ohh I don't want to know if I want to know what Pylon said  I doubt I could make the 5k Pylon recruiting for.  Instead I'm opting to train for a 5k here the first week of June (ADA Walk/Run for Diabetes)  

*Kal/Boiler*-As for the conference call...interesting idea.  I've done the handsfree while on eliptical, think I scared guys off then since I was talking to best friend and it was male bashing day 

*bille*-Hey girl  I'm trying, things would be better if 1. mom took a few days off and 2. boss had a few days to just work in the office on billing followed by a few days off.  Overall feeling decent.  Tired by end of day, but getting good sleep.  Diet....still needs work, just having such a hard time dong the more than3 meals a day.  It not helping that I've been too tired at night to pre cook meals for week.

*Cowpimp*-Yep have had a trainer since May 05.  Curently he only trains me once a week for a half hour.  If I miss a week with him, the we do an hour the following week.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like your doin it to it in here my Friend, best wishes for you!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 21, 2006)

*Arch*-Thanks. I'm trying.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm such a glutten for punishment.  I went into work today   However, much to my delight, I ended up having the office all to myself all day  Left work at a decent time and hit the gym for cardio.  It was a short session....

*Cardio*- at most 45 minutes

*Treadmill*-15 minutes
15% incline 5 minutes at speed 2.5, 3, 3.5

*Walk/ jog/ walk*
1/4 mile walk
1 mile jog (time 8:43) 
1/4 mile walk

I don't know if I should have timed the mile jog or not   I didn't think I was cruising at that speed.  When I looked at the time I did a double take.  It took me so by surprise that I said that it, I done for today


----------



## Devlin (Jan 21, 2006)

Almost forgot, I think I saw a guy that could give all of the cardio freaks in here a run for our money. This guy was running on a treadmill, no big deal.  Until I realized he was running on treadmill with a 5lb plate in each hand  I would say the guy ran like that for atleast 10 minutes  Seeing that, well first I said to myself oh shit did Arch decide to visit or is that Gary?  Then I said, that guy just earned the cardio king crown


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

Great lookin cardio, that guy is definatly the Cardio KING!!! Maybe someday I will try that, sounds pretty interesting too!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> This guy was running on a treadmill, no big deal.  Until I realized he was running on treadmill with a 5lb plate in each hand



What is the purpose of that?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of that?



 

Only thing I can think is the added weight may help build cardio endurance more/faster than just body weight.  I would think it would be more taxing to run with added weight.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2006)

Hmm...that's an interesting way to do cardio.  I think a weighted vest would be easier to work with, even a backpack with plates in it.  Weights in the hand seem like they would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Speaker phone and those hands free thingys. I see guys at the airport all the time with them. Freaks me out. They are just staring off into space and talking. Creeps. At least we can put the technology to good use.
> 
> Can you imagine the banter. "I'm going 5 just to warm up". Archie "I'm going 9 to warm up". Everyone else: "WTF-  Ok I'm warmed up and going at 9". Me:  My gd machine only goes to 10...............I'm out. I could only finish in 18 minutes due to my limited technology."


 
hey...I've got one of those hands free thingies! They are awesome when driving...
I have gotten some odd looks from people who don't see it in my ear when I am 'talking into space'...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...I've got one of those hands free thingies! They are awesome when driving...
> I have gotten some odd looks from people who don't see it in my ear when I am 'talking into space'...




"I'm not singing along to Duran Duran...I'm yelling at my broker!"


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of that?



Make the exercise a little more metabolic by using your upper body maybe...  I've never seen that before, and I have no idea if it would be effective.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice time on the mile, Devlin!  You must have really be pickin' 'em up and layin' 'em down!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Almost forgot, I think I saw a guy that could give all of the cardio freaks in here a run for our money. This guy was running on a treadmill, no big deal.  Until I realized he was running on treadmill with a 5lb plate in each hand  I would say the guy ran like that for atleast 10 minutes  Seeing that, well first I said to myself oh shit did Arch decide to visit or is that Gary?  Then I said, that guy just earned the cardio king crown




  wouldn't be me, I can't run. But I can walk almost as fast as some people run


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Make the exercise a little more metabolic by using your upper body maybe...  I've never seen that before, and I have no idea if it would be effective.



OMG an exercise Cowpimp hasn't seen before    Sorry.  I will say this, it had the guy huffing and puffing.  I did see him running on treadmill without the weights a short time later and his stride was longer, it looked like he was having an easier time  

*Pylon*-I agree a weight vest or backpack with plates in it would sound easier.  Just holding the weights had to be tiring on the arms and shoulders plus the jogging  

*Burner/Pylon*-I have a bluetooth wireless earpiece and when I first got it people would give me all sorts of looks since they didn't see a wire to a phone.  Or they wouldn't see it when my hair was down so they thought I was a really ditzy blond.  

*Boiler*-Thanks.  I honestly didn't think I was going that fast.  I was expecting 10+ minutes for the mile.  However, it does give me the motivation that I should be able to pull off a 5K in a decent time.

*Gary*-I'm the same way. People are always telling me to slow down when I'm walking in public.  That may explain my mile time  

On a side note, my obliques and abs are STILL hurting from thursday  and the shins are recovering much better since I started using the biofreeze (it not actually Biofreeze, but it a freeze made by the same company as Biofreeze and it much easier to get well atleast for me   )


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Almost forgot, I think I saw a guy that could give all of the cardio freaks in here a run for our money. This guy was running on a treadmill, no big deal.  Until I realized he was running on treadmill with a 5lb plate in each hand  I would say the guy ran like that for atleast 10 minutes  Seeing that, well first I said to myself oh shit did Arch decide to visit or is that Gary?  Then I said, that guy just earned the cardio king crown



Holding DBs is tough.  I just carry a spare tire  when I run.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Holding DBs is tough.  I just carry a spare tire  when I run.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

I've been thinking( I know scary thought) and decided to change my slits around a bit.  Why? Well I know I'm about to get slammed at work soon so I will not be getting to the gym until later (probably after 7pm if I'm lucky to get there that early, last year I would walk in at 9pm or later). So I decided to weight train 3 days a week with one day being with my trainer.  Workouts to be about an hour long.

*New Split*
Sunday: Chest and cardio
Monday: Cardio or possible day off
Tues: Legs and Cardio
Wednesday: Cardio and abs
Thursday: Shoulders and Back (working with trainer so muscle group subject to change)
Friday: Cardio or possible day off
Saturday: Cardio


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Why no arms??? I like the split that way though, that way you stay pretty fresh throughout the week!!! Hope your weekend was god and your week starts off much better for you!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Why no arms??? I like the split that way though, that way you stay pretty fresh throughout the week!!! Hope your weekend was god and your week starts off much better for you!!!



I will probably toss arms in on both chest and shoulder/back days.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I will probably toss arms in on both chest and shoulder/back days.


  Gotcha, you just posted the Major Bodyparts,   I should've known!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Gotcha, you just posted the Major Bodyparts,   I should've known!!!



 

Thanks by the way, check out later tonight for the results   On my way out the door to do laundry and then the gym for chest & cardio.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

My pleasure, go get 'em my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2006)

Heya hun lookin good in here!!!!

Split looks good....somply 3 day split!

As for that cardio king.....he is going to do more damage to himself then anything.  The body is not meant to run with additional weights on your limbs (feet and hands) and you are at serious risk of injury if you do this.

Now by wearing a vest or bag it helps you perform better when you run without it.  Some people get to the point they just can't get their MHR up anymore at their level so they add additional weight to increase intensity and strength in those areas.  Good example is a batter who is warming up uses a very heavy bat to warm up with at practice then when he is up to bat he uses a lighter one which allows him to swing faster and hit harder.

Now imagine training for a marathon and you can complete a 5k run with a weighted vest.  Now run it again without it and your time will decrease greatly b/c you don't have that added weight so your muscles are capable of carrying you much much faster!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya hun lookin good in here!!!!
> 
> Split looks good....somply 3 day split!
> 
> ...


Yeah, what he said!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks guys for the help.  I may have done a bit of overtraining today  

*Chest with short cardio*

*Barbell pullovers*
20 x 15
30 x 15, 15*

*Incline Bench Press***
Empty O bar x 10
O bar + 5 x 8
O bar + 10 x 6

*Flat bench press*
O bar + 15 x 8
O bar + 20 x 6
O bar + 25 x 4 

*Cable flies****
15 x 12
25 x 8
35 x 6

*Dips*
BW x 3, 4 

*Decline bench press*****
O bar x 10
O bar + 10 x 8, 8  

*Single arm Dumbell Bicep curl*
10 x 12
15 x 8, 8

*Cardio*
Treadmill: 10 minutes--15% incline 5 minutes @ speeds 2.5, 3
Walk 1/8 mile 
Jog 1/2 mile (4:11)
Walk 1/8 mile

*I felt these, but in the abs and obliques since they still hurting from thursday.

**First time using the Olympic bar so kept it light.

***Had intended to do decline bench press here, but bench big time occupied so tossed flies in followed by the dips which I was disappointed on the low reps on the dips, but body still feeling thursday's workout.

****Decided to try decline bench for the hell of it.  Kept it light, but learned two things....1. I need a spotter for these because 2. I'm too damn short for the decline bench  

This was a great workout for me.  I'm still sore from thursday's upper body workout, but still managed to increase weight on the bench presses.  I cut cardio short since I've done so much lately.  I timed the half mile just to confirm my mile time (was beginning to think I may have miss counted laps on the mile), but the half time confirms I can do an 8+ minute mile.  Next week I will modify the chest workout to include some closed grip presses and more bicep work.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya hun lookin good in here!!!!
> 
> Split looks good....somply 3 day split!
> 
> ...


good point, sir!
When I was on the PK Challenge Team. (Peace Keeper): Air Force Security Force competition: competed for Tactics(SWAT type stuff) Endurance and Marksmanship.
Used to run w/ the 40lb ranger vest. (ok, not me...the team did that...I was 'volounteered' to be kicked of the team and sent to Qatar....nope...not BITTER about that at all...nope..not me....)
<note to the Senior NCO who ran that team..Here's to you, sir:   >


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Flat bench press*
> O bar + 15 x 8
> O bar + 20 x 6
> O bar + 25 x 4 ****Decided to try decline bench for the hell of it. Kept it light, but learned two things....1. I need a spotter for these because 2. I'm too damn short for the decline bench


 
Look at you go! WAHOO!!!!  

tried DB Declines? Height not important..and cannot get stuck under the weight = no need for spotter...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

Excellent wo Dev   I am impressed


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good point, sir!
> When I was on the PK Challenge Team. (Peace Keeper): Air Force Security Force competition: competed for Tactics(SWAT type stuff) Endurance and Marksmanship.
> Used to run w/ the 40lb ranger vest. (ok, not me...the team did that...I was 'volounteered' to be kicked of the team and sent to Qatar....nope...not BITTER about that at all...nope..not me....)
> <note to the Senior NCO who ran that team..Here's to you, sir:   >



No you don't sound bitter at all


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Look at you go! WAHOO!!!!
> 
> tried DB Declines? Height not important..and cannot get stuck under the weight = no need for spotter...



I will go for the DB declines next time  However it was amusing to see the reactions of the guys when I did the declines with an empty bar than added weight.  They didn't know if they should step up and offer help or escape.  What did they do, they slowly stepped back and just watched  

*Gary*- Thanks, I was impressed too.  Didn't expect to increase weights today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No you don't sound bitter at all


didn't think so....had nothing to do with the fact that I finally made a team. (was at three different bases) and that was the last chance I had to make it..(Was getting out the end of that year)
imagine....getting PAID to workout out and do cool stuff like room clearing, and be at the firing range.....

the fact that I did get 'fuqqed' by that and being sent to the desert...is why I did NOT re-enlist...I could have been an E-7 or higher by now.
(I even looked good in uniform..)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Excellent w/o Sister Devlin, keep at it and you'll be great!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

What Archie said I'll have to give those declines a shot sometime.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

arent' pullovers for back?? I may be wrong here...it may depend on which area you are focusing on....either way...looks great!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice w/o!  Don't listen to Burner, Qatar is like being sent on vacation.  I passed through there last week.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> arent' pullovers for back?? I may be wrong here...it may depend on which area you are focusing on....either way...looks great!





			
				BodyBuilding.com said:
			
		

> Bent-Arm Barbell Pullover
> 
> Exercise Data
> Main Muscle Worked: Chest
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Nice w/o! Don't listen to Burner, Qatar is like being sent on vacation. I passed through there last week.


yeah....150 degrees...in the SHADE....we sir, have very different ideas of being on vacation! The F-15's and F-16's were actually SINKING into the tarmac!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2006)

Lookin good hun....a bit much for one workout but all in all you did great.  Good way to figure out where you stand on your chest exercises and gives you a nice base to work with now!

As for those pullovers try not to bend at the elbows....I also use a DB.  Much easier.  Just grap that puppy and keep my elbows locked as I bring the DB back as far as possible without discomfort then bring it back stopping just above your head to keep tension on the chest.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

'morning! (Of course, for you...it is almost noon....)
Hope the office isn't too crazy for you today!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning! (Of course, for you...it is almost noon....)
> Hope the office isn't too crazy for you today!



Ohh it was funny this morning.  Mom extremely pissed off at son this morning. First she ignored his call, then she hung up on him after she told him she was "not in the mood so hurry up say what you want to say because I don't have the patience" and then she ignored his calls again   Secretary beside herself, thinking boss no longer wants her working here since Mom doing all of the secretary work So I just retreated into my office, got yahoo music going with relaxing medatative music and laughed when I could get away with it. Yet another day here at As the office turns.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

at least u are not the target today....
poor secretary.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> So I just retreated into my office


----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

>



LOL more like


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

I was looking for that one, but thought the mouse was cute....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

>


    Good one!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

I think it safe to come out now... 

It really wasn't that bad at work today, if anything it was hysterical watching/hearing mom ignore her son's phone calls and her responces when she did answer his calls. 

Decided to take today off from the gym, let the body recover.  Plus monday's in the gym are nuts.  All the non-weekenders in there + the new year's resolution crowd =   Tomorrow I will return for legs and cardio


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Flat bench press*
> O bar + 25 x 4



 on getting to the quarters.  Next stop, 45's.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

Well so far it quiet at work.  The only exciting thing is I now have company in my office.  It seems Mickey the mouse has decided to take up residence in the wall behind me.  I'm just hoping he doesn't follow the same path as his buddy Mini mouse and die in the wall


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Flat bench press*
> O bar + 15 x 8
> O bar + 20 x 6
> O bar + 25 x 4


just so I am clear on this:
65lbs for 8 reps
65lbs for 6 reps
70lbs for 4 reps

lookin' good in the neighborhood!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> just so I am clear on this:
> *65lbs for 8 reps*
> 65lbs for 6 reps
> 70lbs for 4 reps
> ...


No wonder you are having a hard time closing those buyers, Burner!  You can't just add 11% to the sale when you feel like it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

ssshhhh.....!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> just so I am clear on this:
> 65lbs for 8 reps
> 65lbs for 6 reps
> 70lbs for 4 reps
> ...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2006)

hey....your catchin up to me on Bench....I'm at a stand still right now, so I'm sure you'll catch up in a couple weeks   yay!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

then switch exercises or order of exercises or rep scheme! Don't stay stuck!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

Rest up and Rock-n-Roll in the gym next time my Friend, your doing Great too!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

*Trip*-Thanks Trip.  Bench is feeling really good.  I could do more if I grabbed a spotter  but still able to knock it out solo.

*Burner*-Wait a sec the O bar weighs 45 lbs  Damn I thought the thing only weighed 35  Opps  

*Billie*-  I agree switch things up a bit and you will see a difference.

*Arch*-Didn't get as much rest as I would have liked, but still had a good workout today.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

*Legs*

Warmup
Treadmill 15% incline speeds 2.5 and 3

*Back squats*
O bar x 12
O bar + 20 x 10
O bar + 30 x 8*
O bar + 35 x 4

*Increased weight as well as reps and dropped to parallel each time.   Form got shakey on last reps.

*Abductors*
100 x 12
115 x 6, 6

*Adductors*
115 x 8, 8, 10

*Hammer Leg extensions*
50 x 8, 8, 8

*SLDL with Cambered bar*
40 x 15
50 x 12
60 x 12

*Hammer Hamstring press*
45 x 10
55 x 6, 4**

**It seems more people are using this and now the pads by the knees are getting compressed.  The compressed pads allow the metal the pads attached to to press into a part of my knee which it doen not like.  Going to have to switch to lying leg curls or  a new circuit machine.

*Standing calf raises*
80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 8

*Cardio*
1/4 mile walk; 1/2 mile jog***
1/8 mile walk, stretched shins; 1/4 mile jog
1/8 mile walk; 1/4 mile jog
1/4 mile jog

***Legs were shakey to start with here and shins were not happy at all.  They tightened right up during the half mile jog.  The stretching helped, but there was no way I could get a straight mile out of them today.  Will try for it tomorrow, if I can walk.

Overall this was a good workout.  Increased weight on the squats and calf raises, but kept the weight the same for the extensions since knee liking it and quads buring/quivering by rep 8.  The knee in general feels good, no pain except for the hamstring press which can be corrected by switching to different piece of equipment.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2006)

A real woman, doing real squats, using a real bar and some real plate.  Bravo!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

You are rocking on those squats .  Are those smith or free?  Do you think you need another hammy exercise?  I seem to get enough from the RDL's that I do.  Similar to the SLDL's.  Plus you do the good girl, bad girl thing.  You are doing great, whatever you decide!

 Just read again and saw olympic bar.  Dumb question about the squats.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> A real woman, doing real squats, using a real bar and some real plate.  Bravo!



Aww thanks.

Forgot to mention was doing the squats right smack in front of a guy tring to do hack squats, think I messed his sets up


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You are rocking on those squats .  Are those smith or free?  Do you think you need another hammy exercise?  I seem to get enough from the RDL's that I do.  Similar to the SLDL's.  Plus you do the good girl, bad girl thing.  You are doing great, whatever you decide!



They were free squats with no pad on the bar either   Bar was actually more comfy without the pad on it  My hams I think need work, but I'm also considering adding lunges or step ups back in which will help them some I think.  And thanks, I'm trying.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> They were free squats with no pad on the bar either   Bar was actually more comfy without the pad on it  My hams I think need work, but I'm also considering adding lunges or step ups back in which will help them some I think.  And thanks, I'm trying.


Yeah, I saw a guy doing half reps in the squat rack and using the pad today.  He was using the same weight I use.  I was thinking......what a blowhard!  Look at me, who the hell am I to judge Actually, I give the guy a lot of credit for doing squats in the curl rack.  I think his wife is Mrs. 2" rom, though.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw a guy doing half reps in the squat rack and using the pad today.  He was using the same weight I use.  I was thinking......what a blowhard!  Look at me, who the hell am I to judge Actually, I give the guy a lot of credit for doing squats in the curl rack.  I think his wife is Mrs. 2" rom, though.



 

I'm headed over to Trip's journal to introduce 2 new members to the "family" that I met tonight in the gym


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll follow you 

Hey, you need to start doing a little research.  I'm going to Vegas in March for the opening round of the NCAA basketball tourney.  While I'm there, I can pick up a future bet sheet for the derby.  Real riskey, there are over 100 horses on the sheet and they don't have to run for you to lose.  But the odds are huge and if I have a good weekend, I'll place a bet on my way out of town.  So, keep your ear low to the ground and see what horse might have a decent shot.  You can have a piece of the bet if you want.  Long as you agree to pay me .


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I'll follow you
> 
> Hey, you need to start doing a little research.  I'm going to Vegas in March for the opening round of the NCAA basketball tourney.  While I'm there, I can pick up a future bet sheet for the derby.  Real riskey, there are over 100 horses on the sheet and they don't have to run for you to lose.  But the odds are huge and if I have a good weekend, I'll place a bet on my way out of town.  So, keep your ear low to the ground and see what horse might have a decent shot.  You can have a piece of the bet if you want.  Long as you agree to pay me .



I'll have to do a little research and keep my ear perked at one farm in particular.  If anyone will have an idea on the Derby, the owner of one farm will know


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like there is one bad ass chick in here!!!  Gotta love that!

Squats with a pad....I once had a guy ask where he could buy a pad for his squats I told him they were right next to his balls which he should pick a set of those up since he had none and went back to working out.

I hate that shit.  The best is the guy who goes in the smith rack...puts the safty bar up....puts a bench under his ass...has the belt...has the knee wraps...has gloves on...loads a shit load of weight on and only moves 2-3 inches.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

Opps forgot to add...wednesday I get my thyroid levels checked and friday I meet with endocrinologist for checkup.  I'm pretty sure my numbers will be up since I'm feeling better, but I may try and get doc to bump meds up just a bit more.  Got to love when doc freely gives you year long scripts for thyroid drugs, but then again it not like I have a thyroid to mess up


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Looks like there is one bad ass chick in here!!!  Gotta love that!
> 
> Squats with a pad....I once had a guy ask where he could buy a pad for his squats I told him they were right next to his balls which he should pick a set of those up since he had none and went back to working out.
> 
> I hate that shit.  The best is the guy who goes in the smith rack...puts the safty bar up....puts a bench under his ass...has the belt...has the knee wraps...has gloves on...loads a shit load of weight on and only moves 2-3 inches.



 

Guess I shouldn't add that I don't do the squats in a squat rack or squat cage.  The bar on a rack, I duck under it, lift, step back a few steps, then squat.  If I can't get the weight up I'm big tme screwed


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Opps forgot to add...wednesday I get my thyroid levels checked and friday I meet with endocrinologist for checkup.  I'm pretty sure my numbers will be up since I'm feeling better, but I may try and get doc to bump meds up just a bit more.  Got to love when doc freely gives you year long scripts for thyroid drugs, but then again it not like I have a thyroid to mess up


Good luck with your appointment, Dev. I'll be thinking of you .

Deadbolt, have you checked out triple threat's journal lately?  Bunch of the "rellies' of Ms. 2" range of motion have been called out in there


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Guess I shouldn't add that I don't do the squats in a squat rack or squat cage.  The bar on a rack, I duck under it, lift, step back a few steps, then squat.  If I can't get the weight up I'm big tme screwed


Thats the only way to do it hun....any other way it can't be called a squat!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Good luck with your appointment, Dev. I'll be thinking of you .
> 
> Deadbolt, have you checked out triple threat's journal lately?  Bunch of the "rellies' of Ms. 2" range of motion have been called out in there


No I've never gone over there I may have to check it out!  Thanks!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

hi dev...nice workout!  and yes...I change up my workout, I don't do the same thing 2 weeks in a row on chest...I may have failed to mention that they have only been stuck at 80 for about 3 weeks


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats the only way to do it hun....any other way it can't be called a squat!



True, but since I'm not in a squat cage I have no safety bars to catch the weight if I drop to deep or can't get the weight back up. I'm truely free squating.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi dev...nice workout!  and yes...I change up my workout, I don't do the same thing 2 weeks in a row on chest...I may have failed to mention that they have only been stuck at 80 for about 3 weeks



Ohh only stuck at 80 for 3 weeks  Ohh I can catch you now for sure  

Thanks I'm already feeling the SLDL's in my hamstrings this morning. My knees are kinda not happy with me this morning either, but nothing a couple advil, a couple joint supplements and a freeze rub won't fix.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> A real woman, doing real squats, using a real bar and some real plate.  Bravo!



Really.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Aww thanks.
> 
> Forgot to mention was doing the squats right smack in front of a guy tring to do hack squats, think I messed his sets up



And exactly how did you do that?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And exactly how did you do that?



 Umm let's see.   First off a woman doing free squats with olympic bar, then adding weight to bar.  I'm one of about maybe 5-6 women in the gym that actually uses the O bar for anything.  Then I may have bent over and done a couple of straight leg stretches, but I had on running shorts it not like I had on the tight exercise pants.   I think he just not used to seeing a woman, let alone one that basically little (5'4" 115 lbs) actually lifting weights in the free weight section.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I may have bent over and done a couple of straight leg stretches, but I had on running shorts



Works for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw a guy doing half reps in the squat rack and using the pad today. He was using the same weight I use. I was thinking......what a blowhard! Look at me, who the hell am I to judge Actually, I give the guy a lot of credit for doing squats in the curl rack. I think his wife is Mrs. 2" rom, though.


u sure you weren't in my gym yesterday????
Saw that 'same' guy....
wanted t owalk over and say to him:
Get rid of that 'pussy pad'....slap him upside the head w/it and as I walk away to my next set, say: "Nice partials, he-man..."


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Guess I shouldn't add that I don't do the squats in a squat rack or squat cage. The bar on a rack, I duck under it, lift, step back a few steps, then squat. If I can't get the weight up I'm big tme screwed


u are definately committed to getting that weight back up!

U are a braver soul than I! I remember the 1st time I ever tried 315.....I was getting set...my spotter wasn't ready either...I must have looked down or something...one way or the other, I got leaned forward...and the bar followed....ever try doing a 315 lb good morning? Neither had I... 
Luckily I had the safety bars...that weight hit them. *CLANG*! (or imagine whatever loud metalic sound that would have made....oh..and of course EVERY pair of eyes went right on me.... 
well, get back on that horse! Stripped the weights, set the bar back up and loaded it up....got under it and knocked out a few reps.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Umm let's see. First off a woman doing free squats with olympic bar, then adding weight to bar. I'm one of about maybe 5-6 women in the gym that actually uses the O bar for anything. Then I may have bent over and done a couple of straight leg stretches, but I had on running shorts it not like I had on the tight exercise pants.  I think he just not used to seeing a woman, let alone one that basically little (5'4" 115 lbs) actually lifting weights in the free weight section.


the running shorts with the slits up the side for better movement????


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> True, but since I'm not in a squat cage I have no safety bars to catch the weight if I drop to deep or can't get the weight back up. I'm truely free squating.


Same here!  Or if I workout at my firehouse I do it old fashion.....two steel posts that hold the bar up.  Just step under it and squat no rack no nothing and when your done you have to place it back perfectly or you'll be crushed!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u sure you weren't in my gym yesterday????
> Saw that 'same' guy....
> wanted t owalk over and say to him:
> Get rid of that 'pussy pad'....slap him upside the head w/it and as I walk away to my next set, say: "Nice partials, he-man..."


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

That's what I wanted to do....in reality....I just shook my head...and went back to my set...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2006)

AWESOME w/o Sister Devlin, way to go my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

um...where is she??? Don't suppose the Mom-n-son subdued her and forced her to endure as moderator to their fighting, do you???


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...where is she??? Don't suppose the Mom-n-son subdued her and forced her to endure as moderator to their fighting, do you???



 It been quiet in here.  Mickey the mouse in the wall even split today  

No, I had to actually try and get some work done.  Plus I had to run tubes of blood to the lab for testing as well as pick up meds for some "kids".  I'm now about to leave work and head to the gym to attempt cardio with quads and hamstrings that have wonderful DOMS.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

Well then, we'll just wait here and whore up your journal a little.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner said:
			
		

> u are definately committed to getting that weight back up!
> 
> U are a braver soul than I



Committed...yeah.  Brave  think it more like I need my head examined  As for the shorts, they do have little slits, but they have the bloomers in them  

*Dead*-That sounds even scarier than me free squating.

*Arch*-Thanks.  Each workout seems to get a little better.

*Trip*-I'm back


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

Managed to pull off a half decent cardio day even if I did limp in with a nice case of leg DOMS. 

*Cardio*-about 1 hour

*Stairmaster*-20 minutes
5 minutes at levels 5, 7, 9, 6 

*Treadmill*-20 minutes
15% incline 5 minutes at speeds 2.5, 3, 3.5
3% decline 5 minutes at speed 3.0

*Walk/jog*
1/4 mile walk
1/2 mile jog (4:18)
1/8 mile walk

The stairmaster kicked my ass today, I really had to push to get the full 5 minutes at level 9.  The treadmill was a breeze today, but then legs were nice and warmed up. The jogging was a slightly different story.  The shins were fine, but everything else (hams, quads, calfs) were not happy.  I probably could have gone a little further, but figured legs had been beat up enough between yesterday and today's cardio.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 25, 2006)

That's like going on a tour of the cardio room at the gym.  I reckon that's the best way to keep things interesting.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That's like going on a tour of the cardio room at the gym.  I reckon that's the best way to keep things interesting.



Kinda.  Actually the treadmill and stairmaster are right next to each other on the second floor of the gym and they overlook the weights.  So I people watch while there.  Get to see the good, the bad, the hot and the OMG what are you thinking that tend to be members of the family in Trip's journal.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I'll follow you
> 
> Hey, you need to start doing a little research.  I'm going to Vegas in March for the opening round of the NCAA basketball tourney.  While I'm there, I can pick up a future bet sheet for the derby.  Real riskey, there are over 100 horses on the sheet and they don't have to run for you to lose.  But the odds are huge and if I have a good weekend, I'll place a bet on my way out of town.  So, keep your ear low to the ground and see what horse might have a decent shot.  You can have a piece of the bet if you want.  Long as you agree to pay me .



Hey I got my email for past performance lines for Kentucky Derby & Oaks Future Wagers  I can start looking them over for potential bets.....


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

I scheduled myself a 3 day weekend.  After paying my friggin annual property taxes on my truck  I'm going for a full body massage  I should be really needing after tonight's training with PT


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

have fun!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome cardio, especially after Leg day!!! Have a GREAT 3 days off!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

man, this work day is going by fast...oh yeah....I got here just 4 hours ago...


I might even do some cardio this evening....legs' are KILLING me.....I didn't even do that much yesterday....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

3 day weekend !!!  I could sure use one of those .

have fun


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 3 day weekend !!!  I could sure use one of those .



The full body massage is looking really good, too.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I scheduled myself a 3 day weekend.  After paying my friggin annual property taxes on my truck  I'm going for a full body massage  I should be really needing after tonight's training with PT


I'll trade your annual truck tax bill for my semi-annual property tax bill
You'll need a week off, full body massage, aromatheropy, counseling and a stiff drink if you make that trade.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

*Billie*-I'm going to try, but I have so much I want to get done.  Errands, endo appointment, cleaning, cook meals ahead for a change  Plus it going to be real hard not to go into work, I'm a serious workaholic.   I actually brought some paperwork and things to research home with me.

*Arch*-Thanks, the cardio actually felt pretty good.  Today however, it a different story  I was limping into the gym tonight, don't know which was worse the sore left hamstring or the sore right quad   

*Burner*


> I might even do some cardio this evening


 OMG are you feeling ok?  

*Gary*-The only way I managed to pull off the 3 day weekend is I only took one day off last week.  I haven't had a 3 day weekend in a long time.  I may start to go stir crazy by day 3  

*Trip*-I am soooo looking forward to the massage.  I'm getting it done by the same guy who did it a couple weeks ago.  He was really good  

*Boiler*-Thanks, but no thanks I'm not that crazy. However, the week off, full body massage, aromatheropy, counseling and a stiff drink I'll take.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Boiler*-Thanks, but no thanks I'm not that crazy. However, the week off, full body massage, aromatheropy, counseling and a stiff drink I'll take.


I'll send Trips and Burner right over!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I was supposed to train with PT today, but he had to cancel.  We rescheduled for saturday.  However, that shot my new split to hell  So improvised and did shoulders today with some cardio. 

*Shoulders*

Warmup-
walked 1/4 mile on track
10 minutes on treadmill 15% incline speeds 3, 3.5

*Dumbbell shoulder press**
15 x 12, 12
20 x 5

*did these sitting on the end of a flat bench, guys had the straight back's tied up.

*Front, side, seated bentover rear raises*(done as a circuit)
3 x 10 x 8, 8, 10

*Upright barbell row*
20 x 12
30 x 10
40 x 8

*Cardio***
walk 1/4; jog 1/4 (2:11)
walk 1/8; jog 1/4 (2:10)
walk 1/16; jog 1/4 (2:00)
walk 1/4

**Limiting factor was the legs here.  Legs were like "Bitch what the hell do you think you are doing" I managed to get through it.

Overall this was an ok workout.  Could have been better, but could have been worse.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice job on the Db laterals


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey I got my email for past performance lines for Kentucky Derby & Oaks Future Wagers  I can start looking them over for potential bets.....


Look them over, but were looking for INSIDER INFORMATION here 

You got the contacts

I got the trip to Vegas planned

 Who's got the cash????


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

Too much to catch up on in here.  Let me just start fresh with a greeting, hah.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Too much to catch up on in here.  Let me just start fresh with a greeting, hah.



 Don't be a stranger and stop back when you can spend more time


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

Had a great day today.  Massage was wonderfull  The endo appointment went very well and then had a very good cardio session at the gym.

*Cardio*-50 minutes +/-
Treadmill only
15% incline 5 minutes at speeds 2.5, 3, 3.5
15% incline 10 minutes at speed 4.0
15% inline 5 minutes at speed 3.0
-3.0% (decline) 5 minutes at speed 3.0
Total 2 miles

3.0% incline speed 5.3
1 mile (11:19) 

Cooldown: 3 minutes at 3% 3.0 speed

Well I actually sucked it up and jogged on the treadmill today.  Much to my amazement I was able to pull off jogging a mile straight  I will definitely be doing that again.

Endo appointment:
This was a 3 month check up after bumping my levoxyl dose up.  I'm feeling "normal" compared to feeling hypothyroid.  I was going to ask doc to bump me up a bit more, but that idea got shot to hell when she showed me my test results.  

Sept 2005 (Beginning of month)
TSH: 0.043
Free T3: 3.32 (norm 2.24-4.08 PG/ml)
Free T4: 1.53* (norm 0.64-1.64 ng/ml)

*While this is within normal limits, this is actually a hypo-thyroid state.

Sept 2005 (End of month after receiving 2 shots of bovine TSH)
TSH: 12.8
Free T3: 3.02 (norm 2.24-4.08)
Free T4: 1.71* (norm 0.64-1.64)

*Felt better with free T4 at this level, but it was temporary caused by the bovine TSH.

1/25/2006 (Levoxyl dose bumped up from 100 mcg to 125 mcg)
TSH: < 0.005 (not detected)
Free T3: 3.71 (norm 2.24-4.08)
Free T4: 2.07* (norm 0.64-1.64)

*Now I am hyper-thryoid based on numbers.

Doc expected me to be bouncing off the walls, with heart palpations, shakes and tremors, but instead my heart was normal (BP 118/70) and no shakes what so ever not even after 20 ounces of coffee. So basically doc said I am a person that apparently can easily tolerate elevated levels of T4 and since I am feeling fine with no hyper-thyroid symptoms she will leave me there until Sept 2006 or unless I develop problems.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

I certainly don't understand all those numbers, but congratulations on the good news.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

Opps forgot to add...my weight jumped up, but I am retaining some water due to the creatinine I'm taking.  Doc did say that gven my body size, the added weight could eaily be additional lean muscle.  However, Doc also said that bascially I am going to have to work twice as hard to add lean muscle and keep it since my elevated T4 will have me in a catabolic state.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner* OMG are you feeling ok?


 

hey darlin' no worries....that feeling went away.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I certainly don't understand all those numbers, but congratulations on the good news.


Ditto, and as hard as you've been working, I see no problem for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

Up until this week, my T4 level was within the "normal limits" , however when it was at 1.53 I felt like crap (was extremely tired, hair falling out, weight gain, moody, depressed, dry skin) so my endo bumped my T4 dose up.  Now on the higher dose, my T4 is above the normal limits (considerably above normal limits), but since I am feeling normal and I am tolerating the high T4 we are sticking with it.

Ohh and at this point I have no detectable TSH is my body which in my case is what we want.  Why? Because I have no use for TSH in my body since I no longer have a thyroid.  If anything TSH would potentially stimulate any thyroid cells in my body which would be a bad thing (if Ihave thyroud cells, it would indicate I would probably have a recurance of cancer which so far I have not had).


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

I though about your endo appt. today...I was hoping it went well


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 28, 2006)

Sounds like good news.  Good thing you like to hit the iron to help keep you healthy.  My wife had to explain the thyroid stuff, since I am not in the know and her family has a history of thyroid problems.  BTW, your blood pressure is better then mine.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Sounds like good news.  Good thing you like to hit the iron to help keep you healthy.  My wife had to explain the thyroid stuff, since I am not in the know and her family has a history of thyroid problems.  BTW, your blood pressure is better then mine.



It was good news.  I'm lucky that I have a endo that doesn't go only by the test results.  She looks at the results and how I feel and basis her recommendations on both. I should have added that my T4 had been 1.7 (March 2005; felt good at this level) it dropped to 1.5 (Beginning of Sept 05 and felt like crap) and now it to 2.07 (feel really good).  

Here is one thing that unless you have read my journal from the start you may not know.  I do not have a thyoid.  So I do not produce any thyroid hormone naturally.  I take synthetic T4 which is then converted to T3.  

*Billie*-Thanks.  It went very well.  I love my endo, she really down to earth and easy to talk to.  I can ask just about anything in regards to supplements and how they will affect me and the absorption of my thyroid med (calicum and also iron supplements will decrease absorption of thyroid meds if taken within 2 hours of each other), we even discussed my dislike of getting a cycle and how I wish I could just "get myself spaded" which she said is a possiblity  but she said she will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (actually said "punt it back" to my ob/gyn)


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

Good news for sure


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

Worked with PT today.  We did back and did work on some Hammer Strength that I hadn't done in a while.  The weights were slightly down, but it was also a time for PT to see where I am at and to focus on slow concentrated movements.  Overall it was a good workout. I also did cardio, but solo.

*Back*

Warmup on track: 1/4 mile walk; 1/2 mile jog (forgot to time first 1/8, but 3/8 mile was done in 3:01)

*Lat pull down* (on new machine   )
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 0 (we stepped away from machine and some guy jumped in   )
70 x 12 (cable lat pulldown) + 1 negative 

*Hammer Strength Low Row**
30 x 12
35 x 10, 10 + 1 negative

*Focused on slow concentrated movement and squeezing shoulder blades together.

*Hammer Strength High Pull down**
25 x 2 (way too light)
30 x 12
40 x 10 + 2 negatives

*Assisted pullups*
40 x 12 (wide grip)*
40 x 10 (still wide but not as wide)

*Trainer miss judged and had me start with a super wide grip, after 2 reps had me narrow the grip slightly.  On second set had me narrow the grip even more, but was still a wide grip.

*Cardio*-25 minutes total
Treadmill
15% incline 5 minutes at speed 2.5 and 3
3% incline speed 5.3 for 1 mile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3% incline speed 3.0 for about 3 minutes

The absolute highlight of today's workout was when I saw my old trainer.  
He was like "Ohh you are now working with _him_ (my new trainer)" 
I was like yeah  
Old trainer says, "Good, I know my schedule didn't work for you.  I'm glad to see you working with him (my new trainer), he's a good one for you."  

I get up from doing high pulls and old trainer says, "You've lost weight   "
I say "well kinda I did drop down to 113, however this morning I weight in at 117, but I'm retaining water."
Old trainer looks at me with the look of   and says "Where?" , shakes his head and walks away.  
 That just made my day.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

Awsome!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

Great wo Dev   

Great story  

One of these days maybe someone will say something neat like that about me


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome w/o my Friend, Very good Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

*Billie*-Thanks  

*Gary*-Thank you too.  Post some pics and I'm sure the compliements will be flowing.

*Arch*-Thanks, I didn't think it was one of my better ones volume wise, but it was good for the focusing.

I'm having a blond day.  I forgot something that was kinda funny.  Trainer took me to a machine to do rows.  I was like ok why this machine versus low cable rows.  He explained how the machine focuses on a different portion of the back.  I was like "ok then why this machine versus the hammer strength low row?"  Trainer was like we can do the Hammer strength "machine", I turned and said  "Umm what about the Hammer STrength low row with plates?" Trainer goes, "you want to do the one with plates?"  I said "well yeah, I almost never use "machines". It's either free weights or HAmmer Strength with plates."   Trainer says, "Ohh I'm sorry, I'm used to my female clients using machines, but this (motions to free weights and the Hammer Strength equipment with plates) is better."


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Great news all around.  As you know, I have the "just to make sure nothing is back" appointments.  Lots of stress.  I was thinking of you and am super glad all is well .  Works look great also!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Great news all around.  As you know, I have the "just to make sure nothing is back" appointments.  Lots of stress.  I was thinking of you and am super glad all is well .  Works look great also!!!



I have the "just to make sure nothing is back appointment' in September.  This was a "just to make sure the new dose is ok" appointment, so I wasn't really stressed.  I was feeling so much better than I was so I knew the dose was ok, just needed the numbers to confirm it. Plus I wanted to talk to doc about supplements and vitamins and if they would affect the absorption of my med.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

So is that stuff you take the same as bovine growth hormone?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> So is that stuff you take the same as bovine growth hormone?



No what I take is synthetic T4 (Levoxyl).  They did give me 2 shots of bovine TSH, but that was only to get my TSH up so I could have the radioactive iodine body scan.  I could have stopped the Levoxyl for the body scan, which would have cause my TSH to go sky high naturally, but I didn't want to go through the hellish side effects of no T4 and no T3 in my body.


----------



## Kal (Jan 28, 2006)

well I don't understand 98% of all this, but I'm glad things are looking good.  Great work outs.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

I know what bovine growth hormone does to cows.  I can't imagine what might happen if a women got pregnant while on that stuff  Let's just say, plastic surgeons would be out of work for a while. Kid might look a little scary, but momma


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice pics Dev


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice pics Dev



Damn Gary, I just finished uploading them.  You are fast   And Thanks.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Damn Gary, I just finished uploading them.  You are fast   And Thanks.


ex-photographer, I can smell pics of a good looking woman from miles away


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

New Pics? Cool Give me a minute to go check them out.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Gimme a minute to catch my breath


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

You are looking great, girl Did you go and get engaged, or is that just to keep Burner off your case?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You are looking great, girl Did you go and get engaged, or is that just to keep Burner off your case?



Thanks.  

Me get m...m...married   No ring on left hand is a ring I have worn since 1992 that I bought when I was in Italy.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Siete sia bei che disponibili? Sono italiano di 50%, ma sposato felicemente.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

girl...you have got such a teeny tiny waist...and look at those biceps!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I just finished uploading them.



Did someone call me?  

 Looking good Devlin,  reeeeeeaaaaaaally good.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

Good to hear that you've got your thyroid in such a state that you feel better.  Congrats.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Great pics my Friend, solid progress in here!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 29, 2006)

*Boiler*-Thanks man, I haven't read or spoken Itailian in years so this Irish woman had to dig out translations.  Yes I am single, available? Well that question is still up on the air.

*Billie*-Thanks, I have a love hate relationship with my waist.  I love it little, but hate it since I have hips so finding pants especially jeans and khaki pants that fit right a bitch.  I too am a bit surprised at my biceps since I rarely do any direct work on my biceps.

*Trip*-For some reason I expected you to be one of the first to comment on the pics, just surprised Gary beat you.  Thanks, it's good to be able to see the progress in the pics.

*Cowpimp*-You have no idea how happy I am that my levels are back to "normal' and that I'm feel "normal".  It is hard to explain to people how bad one can feel when thyroid levels are too low.  It is an exerince I do not want to go through and will avoid it at all costs.

*Arch*-Thank you.  It is so good to be able to see the hard work paying off.

I have been seriously thinking about revising my 5K goal and adding a new short term goal.  I was shooting for June, but now I'm considering shooting for March 5th and adding benching 70% of my body weight (about 85lb) for multiple reps by March 5th also. Why March 5th? Think about what is going on that weekend and that Columbus, Ohio is only a 3 hour drive for me.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey, I'll be in Ohio for the Arnold, are you gonna be there too???


----------



## Devlin (Jan 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey, I'll be in Ohio for the Arnold, are you gonna be there too???



It is a serious possiblity.  There's a group from the gym that's going and invited me to join, but then I saw they have the 5k "pump and run" and thought what the hell may as well shoot for it even if entries are closed I may still be able to do the plain 5k. Plus it only a 3 hour drive so I can commute it easy.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Cool, I say go for it, you can do it!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Cool, I say go for it, you can do it!!!



If not it a good excuse to meet you and others from IM that will be there.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> If not it a good excuse to meet you and others from IM that will be there.


  That would be correct my Friend!!! Let me know if your gonna be there for sure!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

When is the Arnold?  I probably wouldn't be able to go, but it would be kinda cool if possible.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> When is the Arnold?  I probably wouldn't be able to go, but it would be kinda cool if possible.



March 3-5, 2006 in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

good day!
happy Monday!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Dev!  The pics look great!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2006)

Heya hun lookin good!

Hmm march 3-5...when is archies comp again?  God I'm so forgetfull!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> God I'm so forgetfull!


at such a young age...tsk, tsk....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya hun lookin good!
> 
> Hmm march 3-5...when is archies comp again?  God I'm so forgetfull!



Sometime in late May, exact date still TBD....


----------



## Devlin (Jan 30, 2006)

*Burner*-Sorry couldn't really post from work today, work was...well it was another day in 'As the Office Turns'  

*Pylon*-Welcome back  Thanks.

*DB*-Thanks.  You are beginning to sound like a blond with those memory lapses


----------



## Devlin (Jan 30, 2006)

It was yet another day in 'As the Office Turns'  However, today the secretary was in a good mood because she reclaimed her job as secretary, but that meant mom was not happy because she lost control in the office.  It didn't help that mom was frustrated and angry with son  I was just trying to roll with it, but I'm thinking I may need to redecorate my office to include installing a second door in the open doorway and sound proofing.  

I did hit the gym tonight, but was quickly reminded why I don't like to go to the gym on mondays.  The place was packed and I got there at 7pm. Between the groupies, the newbies, and the new year's crowd that hasn't faded yet it was a zoo and it wasn't even entertaining  

*Cardio*-38.5 minutes
Treadmill
15% incline 5 minutes at speeds 2.5 and 3
3% incline speed 5.0 for 1/2 mile
varied the incline and walked at speed 3.0 for 1/2 mile
1.5% incline speed 5.3 for 3/4 mile 
1.5% incline speed 3.0 

Total: 2.5 miles

My heart was not into cardio tonight and shins were screaming in pain after the first half mile jog.  I varied the incline while walking until I found a comfortable incline that the shins would tolerate.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 30, 2006)

You got groupies?  That's cool.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 30, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> You got groupies?  That's cool.



Groupies   I can't stand the people who only go to the gym to do group fitness classes.  I swear 90% of the people in the group fitness classes don't lift a single weight outside of a class. Instead they fight for the closest parking spaces, jam up the parking lot in their fighting, and think they are are queens because they do aerobics in group fitness  Sorry, mondays are by far the worst day when it comes to going to the gym because everyone who didn't workout on the weekend packs into the gym and heads right to group fitness classes.  I left the gym tonight just about swearing I would not step foot in the gym on monday unless it is before 5pm or after 9pm.  It didn't help that when I walked into the locker tonight some little groupie was saying how her "legs were shaking form that class".  The class she left early from.  I wanted to say, "honey you don't know what shaking legs are until you actually work the legs for 30-45 minutes straight with weights and then do cardio for a half hour." But I held that to myself...this time


----------



## Kal (Jan 30, 2006)

Amen D.  My wife and my sister in law are those type of groupies.  now granted I just started doing this.  I know what you are saying.  Awsome cardio tho.  I hope to be able to get to that level soon.  

Are you coming to St. Lou for the 5 k?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Kal, thanks for stopping in.  I doubt I will make it to St. Lou for the 5k there due to my work schedule.  I'm going to try and make it to The Arnold in March in Ohio and attempt the 5k there.  If not I'll be doing a 5k in June here during the annual Walk/Run for Diabetes.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh, those kind of groupies.  I thought you meant you had fans.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Oh, those kind of groupies. I thought you meant you had fans.


well..she does have at least...one.....
Hi Dev...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

> My heart was not into cardio tonight and shins were screaming in pain after the first half mile jog. I varied the incline while walking until I found a comfortable incline that the shins would tolerate.



OUCH !!!!!   How they feeling now ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..she does have at least...one.....*Gary !!!*
> Hi Dev...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

....make that two...ME!! You are a real motivator Dev!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 31, 2006)

Ughhh why do men have to have unrealistic expectations    Sorry my boss constantly under estimates how long things are going to take and then his solution is unrealistic.  For once his mom and I are in total agreement that his current ideas are nuts and will only create more problems.  Looks like mom going to bat for me tonight, don't want to be a fly on those walls it could be deadly.  Ok stepping off soap box.  Sorry all, but I was and still am upset, angry and frustrated with my boss.  Looks like tonight's workout will be a killer thank god it going to be chest and shoulder day 

*Doug*-I try to stay out of the spot light it safer.  I much prefer to remain in the shaddows.  

*Burner*-Aww thanks.  I needed that.

*Gary*-They don't feel too bad now.  I'm sure I will feel them later when I do cardio tonight after lifting.

*Billie*-Thank you.  That is such a great compliment.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ughhh why do men have to have unrealistic expectations   Sorry my boss constantly under estimates how long things are going to take and then his solution is unrealistic. For once his mom and I are in total agreement that his current ideas are nuts and will only create more problems. Looks like mom going to bat for me tonight, don't want to be a fly on those walls it could be deadly. Ok stepping off soap box. Sorry all, but I was and still am upset, angry and frustrated with my boss. Looks like tonight's workout will be a killer thank god it going to be chest and shoulder day
> 
> *Doug*-I try to stay out of the spot light it safer. I much prefer to remain in the shaddows.
> 
> ...


don't mention it. That's what friends are for. Now...sounds like u are gonna really work your chest into a painful conclusion....have I mentioned that I give great massages?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry my boss constantly under estimates how long things are going to take and then his solution is unrealistic.


He sounds like Paul Sr. from American Chopper...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

So then you'll be there for the Arnold then??? Cool!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 31, 2006)

*Burner*-You may have mentioned once or twice or three times or more that you give good massages.  Ended up just doing chest and cardio, but hit the chest pretty good I think.

*Burner-2*-Sorry dont know Paul Sr from American Chopper, but if he is a person that starts out with one plan that is un realistic, then when his deadline approaches for finishing the plan he starts to panic and comes up with unrealistic ideas to get the plan finished on time (ideas that will only create additional work or problems in the long run causing original plan to take even longer) then yeah they are alike.

*Arch*-I am certainly going to try an attend the Arnold.  It may only be for a day, two at the most.  

*Gary*-Shins held up through cardio tonight, think I have found the key to them.  Apply freeze gel to them at night after workout and keep the incline around 3% on the treadmill


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 31, 2006)

Just caught a glimpse of your new pics, lookin good girl!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 31, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I love chest day.    I had planned on doing shoulders with chest today, but got into working chest and when I realized how much I had done I thought it best to opt off shoulders today.

*Chest*

Warmup-walked brisk pace 1/2 mile on track (shins not liking walking at a brisk pace   )

*Dumbbell Incline Bench press*
20 x 12, 10
25 x 6 

*Flat bench Press*
O bar + 20 x 4, 6
O bar + 25 x 4
O bar + 30 x 2 

*Flat bench press with closed grip*
O bar x 8*
O bar + 10 x 8
O bar + 15 x 5
O bar + 20 x 2 

*Hadn't done these before so went light at first and it was too light so started adding.  Someone said if these are done right they will really hit the tri's and ohh were they right.

*Decline bench dumbbell flies*
15 x 12, 12, 12

*Dips*
BW x 8, 8, 6

*Cardio*-20 minutes total
3% incline for all
1/4 mile at speed 3.0
1/2 mile at speed 5.5 (10:54 mile)
1/4 mile at speed 3.0
1/4 mile a speed 6.0 (10:00 mile)
cool down 2-3 minutes at speed 3.0

I increased weight all around as well as added in the the closed grip bench press and the decline bench dumbbell flies.  Overall this workout felt great.  My goal for bench is atleast 70% of my bodyweight (85 lbs average) by March 1.  I'm just about there, only another 10 pounds to go.  By the time I got to dips, the chest and arms were like nope three sets of 8 dips are not happening.  Regardless I'm happy with today. Cardio, well I cut it short since I will do cardio only tomorrow.  Heart rate on cardio hovered around 130-150 and lungs keeping up so jogging overall is improving.  I have found the key to the shins looks like applying a freeze gel at night after workout and keeping the incline down for a while.  We will see.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

Excellent wo !  
I think you need to up your bench goal . You'll have that one in no time


----------



## Devlin (Jan 31, 2006)

*Doug*-Thanks, I keep trying.

*Gary*-Thanks, but there a little method to my madness.   



> 2006 Arnold 5k Pump and Run Bench Press Rules
> In the Arnold 5K Pump and Run a runner's time will be based on how many times he/she can bench press their weight.
> 
> Pump and Run athletes will weigh in between 7:15 a.m. and 9 a.m. race day (Exhibit Hall F at the northeast part of the Convention Center).
> ...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2006)

Very interesting.  How do they determine how much weight goes on the bar?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is what they use to determine the weight for the bar.



> Lifting Divisions
> Five Mens Lifting Divisions - Minimum age 18. Bench press will be judged by U. S. Marines
> Men 39 and under - contestants will bench press 100% of their weight
> Men 40 - 49 will bench press 90% of their weight
> ...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

I need to vent   My boss finally pushed me to the point I hit  He is in for a very rude awakening sometime within the next 24 hours.  I have absolutely had it with him and his attitude along with his snapping my head off over a simple question.  I am going to flat out tell him, "I know you are stressed right now, but unless something changes soon, you better start looking for someone to replace me in the field because I will NOT be joining you with you in this current temperment." I am going to follow it with, "If it wasn't for your mother calming me down, I wouldn't even be here in this office now since I was to the point of picking up my things and leaving." Granted I may soften it a bit by the time I actually talk to him, but I can't take it any more.  I am sitting here shaking and feeling like I'm going to toss my stomach any minute he has me soo upset and pissed.

Sorry all, I was hoping by putting this down in writting it would help.  Ughh if only my gym was closer to work, I would head there right now and say screw work, but I'm too damn "loyal" and I really want to to speak to my boss today.  Ohh it would be funny to see what his expression would be if I left and he was told "Ohh she left...she couldn't take any more."


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2006)

Deep breaths, Dev.  Deep breaths.

Keep in mind that if he is really that short sighted and irritable right now, threatening to go may push him to tell you to leave.  I don't know him well enough to give any real advice, but I would tread carefully.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Deep breaths, Dev.  Deep breaths.
> 
> Keep in mind that if he is really that short sighted and irritable right now, threatening to go may push him to tell you to leave.  I don't know him well enough to give any real advice, but I would tread carefully.




I understand what you are saying. Knowing my boss the way I do it is going to do one of two things, it is either going to wake him up and bring him into actually facing reality (which is what I think will happen) or it is going to send him into a true nervous breakdown and we will have to put him into treatment (not good, but it would be in his best interest).  He is honestly to that point. And I am to the point I am looking for a new job because I have had it.  I can not the emotional toll any more.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree with Pylon on this one.  Think about what you want to say for a day or too.  Laying it all on the line just makes you expendible.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

Pylon and boilermaker speaketh words of wisdom.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

I should have added that right now he does not have anyone riding with him in the field and he was ranting yesterday how he really needs me in the field now, but also needs me in the office doing the data entry.  He also does not have anyone to cover for me on my days off.  So if I threaten to quit that just leaves his mom and the secretary who he refuses to take into the field.  If he thinks life is bad now with me here and with the possiblity of me returning to the field soon, then what will life be like without me at all and with no replacement.  He has looked for someone to cover for me when I'm off with no success.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your boss hun....I wish I could offer some helpfull advise through experince in dealing with them but I have never thought rationally before dealing with my bosses.  I over react but what everyone else is saying seems to be right on....I am one to get even 

As for the gym awsome work hun!!!!  Kick ass with them lifts....and yes CG bench is for your tri's...

We need to teach you how to jot down them numbers though for example :
Obar = 45lbs
So Obar + 20lbs = 65lbs
So all you would need to say is 65x6...figured it would save you some writing time heh 

As for the 5k...it says there will be no warm up for the bench?!?  That is insane I'd opt to run faster then hurt myself! You better bring something to warm up with or do some pushups or something so you don't hurt yourself.  Just a heads up or an eye opener.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

*DB*-Thanks.  Emotions were speaking, but based on my my above post I think I may have my boss by the proverbial "balls".  Given his schedule today, I most liekly won't get to speak to him until tomorrow anyway. I am just so tired of the bull shit and it literally killed my appitite for today to the point if I ate I'd probably toss it all back up.  Something needs to change and if it means finding a new job then thats what I will do, but nothing will change unless I suck it up and speak to him.  On a side note, his mom, in calming me down begged me to stay beause "he needs me and she doesn't know what he would do if I left now."

As for the recording of the bench....I'm a freaking blond who lifts after doing dataentry for 10+ hours (at the moment anyway)  and it a hell of a lot easier for me to see +20, +30 etc in my log when I go to toss plates on than calculating it.  However, I will convert it when I log it in here from now on.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

okay Dev....maybe since you wont get to talk to him tomorrow, you will both be able to cool off a little, and it seems to me that if he hired an extra person that his life would be easier! (hey...shouldn't the secretary be doing data entry??   )

you know....I never asked this before ....but how did you go from dancing, to doing this job?? just curious


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

The data entry I am doing is transferring all of the patient exams from March 2005 through Dec 2005.  The secretary is not familiar enough with what we do to be able to accurately transfer the data, plus there is a lot of information missing that I can fill in since I was present for the majority of exams and I know what are usual protocals are.  On top of that, the program I am entering the data into is a new custum built program that the secretary is not trained on yet.  I would train her, but boss insists he (enter control freak who knows it all here) wants to train everyone himself on how to use the new database.   

As for the dancing...it a long story better left for another time and place.  I'll will say that dancing in 5+ inch heels is hell on the body and not all it cracked up to be.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *DB*-Thanks.  Emotions were speaking, but based on my my above post I think I may have my boss by the proverbial "balls".  Given his schedule today, I most liekly won't get to speak to him until tomorrow anyway. I am just so tired of the bull shit and it literally killed my appitite for today to the point if I ate I'd probably toss it all back up.  Something needs to change and if it means finding a new job then thats what I will do, but nothing will change unless I suck it up and speak to him.  On a side note, his mom, in calming me down begged me to stay beause "he needs me and she doesn't know what he would do if I left now."
> 
> As for the recording of the bench....I'm a freaking blond who lifts after doing dataentry for 10+ hours (at the moment anyway)  and it a hell of a lot easier for me to see +20, +30 etc in my log when I go to toss plates on than calculating it.  However, I will convert it when I log it in here from now on.


Hey sometimes a job change makes things better....but do what is best for you....$ may not be everything but for many like myself it is almost everything!

As for the bench....don't worry about converting it just wasn't sure if you knew.  Many people don't believe it or not....no sense in making you do extra work those who read your journal can convert it just fine.  Ya know considering its such low weights  just joshin with ya hun!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya!
WHAT???? I've mentioned that before? hmm....

I agree w/ what everybody else says. Especially that you have the day to cool off since u won't see him agian till tomorrow. If it helps, write down your ideas in outline form, as the points u want to make and have them broken down. When you speak with him, just be your professional self. No threats, just do the:
This is the problem
What can be done to fix this
there are two resoloutions: Fix problem, I will find work elsewhere.

It sounds as if y'all have a relationship with them...maybe that's a problem? (thinks of u like family, so can treat u a little worse?)
does that make sense?

I feel bad for the weight pile tonight....u are gonna abuse them!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, go home and write down all of your concerns.  Then write down your solutions for the problems.  Ask for a private meeting so you can present them concisely and professionally.  You might get some of what you want and he will probably respect you more for taking the initiative to try and better his company.

I wouldn't offer ultimatims.  They will not work in your best interest.  When you are not the owner of the company or the boss, some things you just have to accept.  Some things can be worked out, some things won't change.  If someone came to me with a crappy attitude and made a bunch of demands and an ultimatum, I can tell you now I'd tell them to hit the door.

Yes, if you walk, you might set him back temporarily.  But listen, He will find someone to do your job and then you will be left unemployed.  You will also likely have a bad reference and all your current customers are going to hear a different story than you will like.

If you want to leave and find a better job, then go ahead and do it.  I can tell you this much, it's a lot easier to find a job when you already have one than it is to find one (at least one you aren't settling for) when you don't.  There are bills to be paid and resigning doesn't set you up for unemployment.  

Oh, and I'm just trying to help you out, not lecture you.  I've seen the tirade thing before......followed by that person walking out with their stuff in a box.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

fine....make yours sound more eloquent.....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> fine....make yours sound more eloquent.....


Just expanding on your excellent foundation of ideas, Mr. Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

the dynamic duo!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

Advice and points are all being taken into consideration.  I had planned to try and get a private meeting with him to talk to him.  I will end up tonight writting down the problems, issues, concerns, and solutions. One of the problems is that he doesn't take suggestions about how to improve things within the business well, I think it has something with the fact he thinks he knows it all and can do everything himself and when he does it its perfect. 
 




> If someone came to me with a crappy attitude and made a bunch of demands and an ultimatum, I can tell you now I'd tell them to hit the door.


I was the one on the receiving end of the crappy attitude today and have been for way too long so I was the one that was about to grab my things and head out the door.  

As for me going on a tirade, nope.  I'm too wiped out for it. There will be more to it than this, but here is some of what I can forsee me saying.  I am just going to be like, "I know you are really stressed right now and you want me back out in the field, but honestly I don't think I will be able to handle it." When he asks why then I'm going to say well, "Yesterday when I asked you something, I felt you snapped my head off.  If that is what I'm going to be facing in the field with you, I am not up for it."

However, I think given that his mom saw how upset I was and how close I was to actually leaving she may intervene tonight with her son.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

well, ket's hope she does....and if she does...and he sees the error in his ways, he may come to u tomorrow.
when the out in the field part comes up, always start it with a positive. Just tell him as u told us: That you love your job and doing what you do, but you don't appreciate being snapped at for no reason. go into your 'know u are under stress' part, then tell him that you don't get spoken to in that manner.
okie dokie, BM....foundation laid. Do your thang!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

That sounds much more reasonable, Devlin.  Burner is right, be positive when talking about the job.  Negative implications will cause negative and defensive reactions.  I'm sure you will do fine.  Just leave Jersey Girl at home tomorrow .


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

Currently the Jersey girl is trying to cope with the delightful upper body DOMS that the Kentucky girl inflicted last night.  In the mean time, this girl is emtionally beat to hell, feeling physically sick to my stomach from all of this (it's tearing me up since I love this job, but all the crap is just getting to be too much) and now I dread coming into work each day knowing another shoe is going to be dropped just don't know from where or if my head will be remaining on my shoulders or if the boss is going to chop it off when I ask a question.  

Thanks guys for all of your support and advice.  It has helped.  

You know it bad when the secretary goes out for Dairy Queen offering to buy and I turn down ice cream with hot fudge


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Can you do data entry from home?  I work from home and my only distractions are IM and when the dog has to go out.

Seriously, though, with a vpn it's just like your sitting at your desk, all hooked up to the server and everything.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Currently the Jersey girl is trying to cope with the delightful upper body DOMS that the Kentucky girl inflicted last night. In the mean time, this girl is emtionally beat to hell, feeling physically sick to my stomach from all of this (it's tearing me up since I love this job, but all the crap is just getting to be too much) and now I dread coming into work each day knowing another shoe is going to be dropped just don't know from where or if my head will be remaining on my shoulders or if the boss is going to chop it off when I ask a question.
> 
> Thanks guys for all of your support and advice. It has helped.
> 
> You know it bad when the secretary goes out for Dairy Queen offering to buy and I turn down ice cream with hot fudge


dang...now I want ice cram w/ hot fudge....
wana lick? Psych!

Tell him what u just told us in this post.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I work from home and *my only distractions are IM *and when the dog has to go out.



Do you actually get work done?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Can you do data entry from home?  I work from home and my only distractions are IM and when the dog has to go out.
> 
> Seriously, though, with a vpn it's just like your sitting at your desk, all hooked up to the server and everything.



I would have get get high speed access first at home.  However, I have asked about working form home and long story short was I got a no.  I would have to take a lap top from work home to access one database and then I would have to be blessed with access to the username and password to log into the server to access the new program (new program/database is only on the server).  Needless to say very very few (3 people only) have access to the username and password for the server and I'm not one of them.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Do you actually get work done?


I get a lot done when you guys aren't whoring it up


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I would have get get high speed access first at home.   Needless to say very very few (3 people only) have access to the username and password for the server and I'm not one of them.


Access isn't a big deal.  Mine is $28 a month.   $1 a day to keep your sanity......

I'm not a coputer expert by any means, but I'm pretty sure it can be set up by whoever manages your network so you don't know the password and only have access to the files you need.  Isn't anyone in your journal a computer geek?  Pylon, where are you.  Calling Pylon, or Kal.  There is a damsel in distress here!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I get a lot done when you guys aren't whoring it up


then...the answer will be a 'no' then?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome w/o Sister Devlin!!! Wishing you nothing but the best with what you have to do my Friend!!! Let me know for sure, even if we just say Hi, would be nice to meet ya!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Access isn't a big deal.  Mine is $28 a month.   $1 a day to keep your sanity......
> 
> I'm not a coputer expert by any means, but I'm pretty sure it can be set up by whoever manages your network so you don't know the password and only have access to the files you need.  Isn't anyone in your journal a computer geek?  Pylon, where are you.  Calling Pylon, or Kal.  There is a damsel in distress here!!!!



The boss's brother in Arizona is the one that manages the server, but the boss holds all the cards (remember boss is a control freak, do you really think he would allow a little person access   ) The only other person that has access is the programmer who built the new database program and she had to pull teeth practically to get access to the server.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 1, 2006)

You want me to send a few "friends" from Chicago to "talk" to your boss?  I can do that for you if you like.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

I know exactly how to convince him to let you work from home with access to the server.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

My day did not end as I expected, but I'll save that.  I did go to the gym, but needless to say my heart wasn't in it and body was not really up for it.  

*Cardio*-30 minutes  
Treadmill 3% incline-total 2.17 miles

1/4 mile speeds 2.5-3.3
1/2 mile at speed 5.5 (10:54 pace)
1/4 mile at speed 3.5

1/4 mile at speed 5.7 (10:31 pace)
1/4 mile at speed 5.5 (10:54 pace)
1/4 mile at speed 3.5

1/4 mile at speed 5.3 (11:19 pace)
0.17 mile at speed 3.5

I know this was a messed up cardio session.  I was going for miles versus time tonight.  I wanted to go further, but body was not having it tonight.  Shins felt fine for once, it was the rest of the body that wasn't up for it.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry you are having such a crappy day Dev


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

hope 2morrow is better!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

Ohh my day just gets better....just spent 2 hours at the doggie ER with my youngest.  She had a nice seizure tonight and took her in to get her blood levels checked.  GOt to love having a doggie that gets seizures as a complication from liver disease.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

so is it OK?  Liver disease is never a good thing.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

As for the problems at work....

I was finishing up tonight and boss arrives back at the office.  I'm digging through a file looking for lab results and he says, "I'm really sorry about this morning. I shouldn't have spoken to you the way I did."  My responce (yeah I wanted to slap a hand over my mouth after it came out) was "well I almost walked out today."  His jaw dropped to the floor, he was speechless for a few seconds and says, "I'm really sorry."

I don't know if his mom spoke to him and said you got a huge problem or he he thought about it all day and realized how he acted.  Regardless, we ended up having a very civil conversation in which he admitted he extremely stressed and shouldn't take it out at work, but he so stressed that he slips.  We discussed issues invloved with the dataentry that I am doing and we each explained our points of view on a couple things.  He didn't understand or comprehend that what I was doing with the secretary's help was to help him when it came to billing (my dataentry is the basis for billing clients).  I said, "we are all just trying to help you and make things easier for you because we know how busy and stressed you are.  We just want to help, that is all."  I swear I saw the light bulb go on as it finally sank in that we just trying to help take some of the stress from him.  In the end, boss seemed much calmer and more relaxed, but exhausted.  I felt a hell of a lot better and didn't even have to do initiate the conversation.  Hopefully things will be much much better now and he will chill a little. He also admitted "he" could not have done what I have done in the last 2-3 months which is enter over 6400 exams into the new database.  I still have about 600-1000 left to go  

In the end, I'm glad I worked late.  No one else was in the office so we were able to have a private conversation with no interuptions.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> so is it OK?  Liver disease is never a good thing.



Thanks for asking.  She is fine now.  You would never know if you saw her even 10 minutes after one of her grand mal seizures that she even had a seizure or that she has liver disease.  Her blood work, for her, is good.  One of her liver enzymes (ALT) is elevated, but it at the lowest its been in over a year.  One thing that a bit concerning is her hemoglobin level is somewhat elevated and we are not sure why so we will just monitor it.  I need to get her liver ultrasounded and see if they have been any changes (note to self need to take her to work one day soon and get the ultrasound done).  Basically her liver is about 1/3 the size it should be with changes that indicated liver cell death.  She is on a special diet and was on two medications which are actually  supplements (vitamine E and sam-e), but now we have to add a third supplement back to her routine.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, Dev I'm glad to see things have turned for the better.  However, this isn't the time to stop.  Now that you have some "buy in" from him, I'd still go ahead with writing up your thoughts and ideas on how to make the company better for him.  I still haven't heard anything about profitability from you.  Bosses love to hear about how one can make them more profitable.  Develop the plan to make the company more profitable and he may give you the key to the "city".


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

what he said.

Glad that it is working out the way it is, D-

He seems to know what a good employee he has in you....

..and sorry to hear poochie isn't feeling well....
The vet I used to date....she has lotso meds for her two dogs to take...
well, off to bed.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

But it's pretty bad when you and your dog both take Vitamin E (share the bottle of gel caps) and your dog is on Liver support supplements. I could understand if she was hitting the liquor while I am working or if she was using steriods to bulk up, but she clean  Seriously, the cause of her liver disease is unknown, we haven't been able to find a cause.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

maybe she's eating up your protein powder.???


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, Dev I'm glad to see things have turned for the better.  However, this isn't the time to stop.  Now that you have some "buy in" from him, I'd still go ahead with writing up your thoughts and ideas on how to make the company better for him.  I still haven't heard anything about profitability from you.  Bosses love to hear about how one can make them more profitable.  Develop the plan to make the company more profitable and he may give you the key to the "city".



LOL...profit? Well it helps just to get billing to clients out on time which is what I am working on catching up.  The biggest thing that will increase his profit is accurate billing which is another reason he has me doing the dataentry.  

Here is the short version....the database we used in the field did not automatically create client invoices so invoices would have to be created manually in a seperate copy of the database.  The persons doing the transfer were not accurate and as a result the boss had to review every invoice multiple times or enter it himself.  That led to billing getting behind big time.  In the mean time, he was having a new database program built and it has taken way longer than expected.  There are still a few "bugs" in the new program and a few non-billing essential things that need to be completed, but it basically completely functional.  The new program allows medical information to be entered on exams as well as procedures, but now it automatically creates invoices when the procedures are selected on the exam. It elimates transfering data.  The new database also allows purchase orders for drugs, vaccines, supplies to be entered and then the program price averages each individual item based on the prices entered (more accurate pricing of drugs and vaccines=more profit).  However, while the new database was being built we continued to use the old one, but didn't transfer data.  Boss was waiting on new program that would make life easier, but programmer took longer than expected (glitches took way longer to fix) and billing got seriously backed up.  He has me transferring the data from old database to new one for a few reasons....1. I know the clients, 2. I know what he typically does for each procedure, 3. I've been present for the majority of procedures, 4. I can fill in the blanks when there is information on an exam missing, 5. I'm detail oriented so I double check everything to ensure everything is entered and billed (ie: lab tests, drugs given, procedures performed, correct owners entered for the horses).  So basically he just has to glance at the exams and then close them so the final invoice can be generated.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> maybe she's eating up your protein powder.???




NO NO NO, protein very bad for her.    I can pretty much expect a seizure if she eats anything with more than 15% protein in it.  All things with protein greater than 15% are well out of her reach.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> LOL...profit? Well it helps just to get billing to clients out on time which is what I am working on catching up.  The biggest thing that will increase his profit is accurate billing which is another reason he has me doing the dataentry.
> 
> Here is the short version....the database we used in the field did not automatically create client invoices so invoices would have to be created manually in a seperate copy of the database.  The persons doing the transfer were not accurate and as a result the boss had to review every invoice multiple times or enter it himself.  That led to billing getting behind big time.  In the mean time, he was having a new database program built and it has taken way longer than expected.  There are still a few "bugs" in the new program and a few non-billing essential things that need to be completed, but it basically completely functional.  The new program allows medical information to be entered on exams as well as procedures, but now it automatically creates invoices when the procedures are selected on the exam. It elimates transfering data.  The new database also allows purchase orders for drugs, vaccines, supplies to be entered and then the program price averages each individual item based on the prices entered (more accurate pricing of drugs and vaccines=more profit).  However, while the new database was being built we continued to use the old one, but didn't transfer data.  Boss was waiting on new program that would make life easier, but programmer took longer than expected (glitches took way longer to fix) and billing got seriously backed up.  He has me transferring the data from old database to new one for a few reasons....1. I know the clients, 2. I know what he typically does for each procedure, 3. I've been present for the majority of procedures, 4. I can fill in the blanks when there is information on an exam missing, 5. I'm detail oriented so I double check everything to ensure everything is entered and billed (ie: lab tests, drugs given, procedures performed, correct owners entered for the horses).  So basically he just has to glance at the exams and then close them so the final invoice can be generated.


So, Devlin, isn't this a short term thing?  IE when data entry gets caught up it should be smooth sailing because all the data from that point will be entered from the field.  Sounds like a system changeover (yeah, I know, this guy's been through it all  ) but I have  been through things like this.  It's mass confusion.  The boss wants to change things, yet has no patientce for it.  He is worried about profit (understandibly) and feels a need to bird dog everything.  Back at the office, folks are resistant to change and afraid of new technology.  It's chaos.  You seem to be the control factor.  So, swing it to your advantage.  Do what you have to do to bring the transition to a close and the rest will follow.  He should appreciate you more afterwords.  It's kind of like the Tour De France.  A lot of peaks to climb, with some down hill coasting sprinkled in.  A real bitch, but when you get to France, everyone loves you, even the French.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

You got it, as soon as we get caught up it should be smooth sailing.  Yes it basically is a system change over, but it not a direct one to one changeover (the programs are so different the data doesn't just plug into the new program, does that make sense?).  No one has been real resistive to the change, but then only the boss had worked on the new system until it "went live".  I actually really like the new system and it has soo many advantages over the old one.  Except for my boss, I am now the most familiar with it and can move around easily in it.  Boss has gotten frustrated with the new system because of the glitches that the programmer says she fixed, but didn't test to see if they were fixed and over how long it has taken to get the program to the point it functional for mass dataentry and billing.  Cash flow in has been a huge issue, but it will be resolved very soon.

As for me being a control factor, yeah.  Huge factor.  He didn't have the time or patience to enter what I have and his mom would never have been able to complete what I have.  He would have gone out of business if I hadn't been doing all the data entry.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

> No one has been real resistive to the change, but then only the boss had worked on the new system until it "went live".


I was relating this to the accounts receivable and payable people I worked with, along with the "money honey" as we called her.  She was the controller.  Small company works in your favor here.



> Except for my boss, I am now the most familiar with it and can move around easily in it.


Another great advantage working in your favor.   just keep in mind, you aren't expendable.  It's kind of like four wheel drive in the snow.  Great when you have it, but you can usually get by without it.  It might be scary, but you usually get home.  Know what I mean?



> Cash flow in has been a huge issue, but it will be resolved very soon.


 Nothing better for everybody involved than cash flow  Hopefully, he'll recognize your efforts then!!!



> As for me being a control factor, yeah. Huge factor. He didn't have the time or patience to enter what I have and his mom would never have been able to complete what I have. He would have gone out of business if I hadn't been doing all the data entry


.
That statement is undoubtably true.  Everyone at IM knows how hard you work on the job and at the gym  So, keep it in your pocket, because, you know what?  He knows it too.!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I understand about the dancing thing....and I really didn't mean to pry or anything


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say that I understand about the dancing thing....and I really didn't mean to pry or anything



You were not prying and I didn't take offense.  

I started dancing out of necessity, I had been laid off from a farm and needed money. I stopped dancing when I was offered a full time position managing a barn of horses that were being prepped for a horse sale.  After the sale the owner of the place cleaned house and lucky for me it was thoroughbred sale season so I was able to catch work.  After the sales breeding season started and I started working for the vet which is where I have been now for a year.

The dancing was fun, but it can be rough on the body.  Between long hours in 5+ inch heels, the drinking and yeah the drugs I could see I was going to have to get out if I wanted to preserve myself.  Pain killers were my friend as was hard liquor for a time, but when I started working full time I had a new direction so it was not hard at all to pass on the pain killers and drinking.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

...and u have come ful circle, u healthy lady, you!
u still look geat in that pink thingie though...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Dev, just getting caught up.  Sounds like you got your boss back on track.  Good to hear.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

...yeah...pretend he is a husband and train him...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

I take my hat off to anyone who tries to better themselves!!! Be proud of what you have done, your a better person for it!!! Hope that didn't sound stupid!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burner*-I have and it feels great to know I in better physical shape now then I was a year ago.  I still got the pink thingy 

*Pylon*-Yeah he is getting there.  I think yesterday was huge reality check for him and it forced him to look at what's going on.  We had a "staff meeting" tonight and he seemed like he finally focused.  He still stressed and extremely tired, but he has direction.

*Burner*- I'm trying but he has control issues so it not easy.

*Arch*-It did not sound stupid at all.  Thank you.  Every time I look in the mirror and see the results of working out along with cleaning up diet it makes me want to do even more.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2006)

Had an interesting workout with PT tonight.  I haven't done legs with him, so I saved them for tonight.  PT knows I have issues with my left knee, but that I'm looking to build muscle.  So while volume was very light, we went heavy on leg press and about the same weight on leg extensions and hamstring press, but went to single leg for the extensions and hamstring press.

*Legs*
Warmup-14 minutes (0.8 miles)*
Treadmill-3% incline 
walked 1/4 mile, jogged a 1/4 mile at 5.4 speed
walked 0.3 miles 

*got to gym a little later than planned so warmup cut short

*Leg press on Nebula Sled*
Empty sled x 15
90 x 15
130 x 12
140 x 12  
40 x 20

*Single hamstring press*
30 x 20, 20

*Hammer strength single leg extensions*
20 x 10
15 x 10, 10*

*These really worked my left knee, but it didn't hurt. It just showed it weak and we need to focus on it.

*Cardio*
Eliptical-20 minutes (1.75 miles)
5 minutes at level 1
25 minutes at level 3*

*  Don't know how Arch does this at level 14.  While I was able to keep revolutions up around 150-200, I was breathing hard half way through.

The quads got a hard workout today.  I'm pretty sure I will be feeling it tomorrow.  The volume was low, but it was focused which I liked.  Overall a very good workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> but went to single leg for the expressions and hamstring press.


I love it when you go to single leg *expressions*....it means a lot! 


You still have that...huh...and your 'boy toy' is still deployed.....u wear that...and I will allow myself to be used as your surrogate boy toy till the real one comes home...hey...I'm a friend...it's selfless...that's the length of what I'll be willing to go for our friendship...

(now THAT was a good line of BS!)


Sounds like a great workout BTW...be looking forwar dto hearing how the DOMS sets in tomorrow and the next day....
After tomorrow...my legs are gonna be jelly from the snow boarding...but it's gonna be goood...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2006)

HEHE I love the edit button.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

yeha...butt...too late! I have u captured now....
hmm...kinda sounds like:
"Step into my parlour says the spider to the fly"
....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been searching and I can't find how much the sled on the Nebula leg press weighs.  Does anyone know?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2006)

Good lookin w/o hun!  You'll def feel that in 2 days!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice leg workout Dev...your leg press numbers are coming along nicely!

I am curious also, how much the sled weighs


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2006)

Your wo's are looking good Dev.  Looks like the ones with the trainer are even better than usual .


----------



## Devlin (Feb 3, 2006)

*Billie*-I have a vague recollection of someone telling me the sled on a Nebula press was 50+ lbs alone, but I haven't been able to confirm it yet.  I do know the Nebula leg press in particular is one of the best and heaviest since one if they are  can load 2000lbs onto it.  

*Gary*-The workouts with this new trainer are even better.  I had told him I wanted to build muscle, cut body fat, work on definition with a possible comptition in mind so he really focusing the workouts on those goals.  However, he also keeps my knee in mind and makes sure we do what we can to strength it to prevent injury.  He also (which I really like) stresses correct form even if weight has to be dropped and stretching which eases the "burn" and allows for greater ROM (stresses full ROM too).  I really wish I had started with him in May 2005, I think I would have been further along than I am.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 3, 2006)

Great w/o!  Single leg-movements are awesome.  As far as the lvl on the eliptical machine goes, it's all about getting used to that machine.  I usually run at about lvl 8-12, but not for no 45 minutes.  I'd lose my mind sitting on that thing for that long.  I have a little ADD going on, so not much for doing one thing that long.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

Who cares how much the sled weighs?  It's like the smith machine.  You know if weighs something, but just list the weight you add.  I think everyone will get it.  (I know, we count the weight of the Oly bar, but it's not hooked up to anything, so it is "real" weight.)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Absolutly awesome w/o Sister Devlin!!! Your doin like 3 times the revolutions I do too, way to go!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 3, 2006)

*Doug*-True I used to do the eliptical a lot more, but I backed off it because I got bored with it so I swtiched to using the treadmill, stepmill (stairmaster) and bike. 

*Pylon*-Because I want to know  The sled has got a decent weight (40-60 lbs or more) to it alone so it is definitely adding something.   

*Arch*-Umm I may be doing a lot more revolutions, but then it was very low resistance especially compared to the resistance you are doing.  

My left leg is suffered from yesterday's work.  While DOMS have not set in, my left knee is aching, when sitting my left shin is letting me know I have a shin splint and my left ankle is a little achy when sitting   I'm debating about the gym tonight, I'm thinking I'm going to go and give it a shot.  If it hurts too much I will call it a day.  Plus I really want to lay in the sauna tonight, my back is not going to be happy with me tomorrow.  The boss cut my chain to the desk and took me out into the field today so we could xray a year old horse.  What happened, the delightful child layed on my back, but then she was tranq'd heavily and pretty much didn't know where her legs were.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

Woohoo!  Horsey squats!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  Horsey squats!



 

Well I opted off the gym when I was fighting falling asleep behind the wheel while driving from work (I only got 2 hours sleep last night   ).  I made a quick stop at the store to pick up the ingredients I needed for Arch's chili and then straight home.  Plan to take a nice bubble bath in a few and then off to bed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Plan to take a nice bubble bath in a few and then off to bed.



Did someone call me?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Did someone call me?



LOL slight change in plans.  Ended up taking my dogs for what started as a walked and ended in a half mile jog with a 1/4 mile up hill, 1/4 mile down hill.  I couldn't help myself, I had to go atleast a little cardio even if it was only 5 minutes  Now I need to get the dogs in shape before summer rolls around.   

Then opended a bottle of wine (passed on wine glass went straight for tall glass), poured some, grabbed a trashy book and soaked in a hot bubble bath.  Half a bottle of wine later, the bath had cooled and I dragged my body that now has a nice buzz going out.  Bed will soon follow as lucky me I get to work tomorrow...can we say killer overtime pay


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good time!


A pretty woman + Bubble bath = Great time (Always)

Glad you had a great night my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Devlin, just getting caught up with your journal.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 4, 2006)

I actually drank more wine than I shuld have, I literally drank half a bottle, but it was sooo good. No hangover this morning, but I am at work and after we got the server back working (server crashed last night) I am finally about to dig into working.  It's a really crappy day here...rain than has now switched to snow that supposed to add up to as much as 4" of the white stuff.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 4, 2006)

I miss snow.    I'm jealous.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Did someone call me?


dang, u answer to ANYTHING...don't you...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I miss snow.  I'm jealous.


go see the pics in my journal...u will hate me then..


----------



## Devlin (Feb 4, 2006)

Let's see how long it takes Trip to appear.....

I enjoyed last night so much I decided when I got home from work to take another bubble bath with book and wine.  The bottle will be finished tonight. 

I did make today a complete day off from the gym.  I plan to do laundry tomorrow, then hit the gym to work legs, then headed in to work for the afternoon. I know I know I'm hitting legs again in less than a week, but I didn't get any DOMS from thursday just some minor aches   I had planned to do legs sun, back/shoulders tueday and chest thurs, but instead have opted to vary it week to week based on that I want to work a different muscle group each week with PT on thursdays.  It may lead to hitting the same group twice in less than a week, but I think I can work it so I put 2-3 days or more in between.  As for working through the weekend, well boss willing to pay me buco overtime pay in order to get the data in.  My boss and I had another private meeting today to just touch base on a few things.  He thanked me again for sticking with him along and for all the data entry and said he will be coming to me to discuss issues in the office since I get to see things as I put it "from both sides".  Since I have worked with him in the field I see his point of view on what the office staff does and doesn't do, but then from working in the office I see the office staff view (plus office staff comes to me to vent, need to take the damn note off my forehead that says "please feel free to vent to me"   )  All in all I feel my place in the company secure.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 4, 2006)

*Doug*- You can gladly have this white shit.  Actually I love snow, I just hate the ice that is going to develop tonight and I hate the idiots that know how to drive in it.

*BUrner*-Trip is a man, what do you expect.   Sorry guys.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *BUrner*-Trip is a man, what do you expect.  Sorry guys.


I call dibs, then....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Let's see how long it takes Trip to appear.....
> 
> I enjoyed last night so much I decided when I got home from work to take another bubble bath with book and wine.  The bottle will be finished tonight.



Less than an hour.   I would have been here sooner, but I was busy cleaning up from dinner.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *BUrner*-Trip is a man, what do you expect.   Sorry guys.





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> I call dibs, then....



Sorry Burner.    I'm not interested.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Sorry Burner.  I'm not interested.


that's not what Py said....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's not what Py said....



Hey, I was talking about Boiler, not Trips!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2006)

Hope your weekend is goin great my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 5, 2006)

*Arch*-Thanks.  It is going ok considering I am working the entire weekend, but then I love OT pay.

Had an interesting time while doing laundry.  There was this lady in there that put a full load of laundry in the dryer and expected the clothes to be dry after only 10 minutes.   Then she got pissed when they weren't and cause a huge scene.  The owner of the place actually tossed the woman out of the place.  I was sitting in the corner watching the entire thing thinking this is nuts.  It frigging sunday, it should be nice and quiet.  The owner of the place almost had to call the cops the woman was being such an idiot.  People, why are some such idiots


----------



## Devlin (Feb 5, 2006)

After the entertainment doing laundry I hit the gym for legs and I am now at work.  Of course I forgot my log outside, but I think I remember what I did.

*Legs*

*Nebula leg press*(did the three positions as a circuit)
Regular press:
90 x 12
110 x 10
130 x 8

Feet wide and toes pointed out at 45 degree angle
90 x 8
110 x 6
130 x 4

Feet together
90 x 8
110 x 6
130 x 4

*Single leg Hamstring press*
30 x 12
40 x 7 
35 x 10

*40 was a bit too much so dropped the weight to something a bit easier

*Hammer strength single leg extensions*
20 x 4, 4
15 x 4

*Quads dieing on me here

*SLDL*
50 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 10

*Seated calf raises*
90 x 12
110 x 10, 10

*Standing calf raises*
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 10


Time: 30 minutes 

Yes I breezed throught his workout today so I could get to work.  My legs were trembling even before I hit the standing calf raises and they were really trembling when I left  I still have slight trembles in them even after almost an hour.  I definitely for see DOMS tomorrow


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin!!! Keep it up, I hear you about people, sometimes they just make you shake your head in disbelief!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2006)

Way to go Dev


----------



## Devlin (Feb 5, 2006)

Opps forgot to add something:

*SLDL*
50 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 10


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, I was talking about Boiler, not Trips!


dang...that must have een SOME dinner y'all had,,....
wait...you're gonna be here......Tuesday....... 

Was'sup, Py!


Hiya Dev!
You've already got the workout nailed for the day! WAHOO! AWESOME!

...people never cease to amaze me in their actions....that's one of the reasons I do like that bouncer job...the 'human element'....
Yep...some people just leave you there shaking your head in disbelief.....
at least u got a free floor show to liven up your morning...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Good workout, Devlin. 

I agree with you and Archie, sometimes you just have to shake your head.  I was driving somewhere one time and we were getting gas.  Somebody pulled up to the air station and filled a tire.  They were getting into their car to leave and this guy comes running out of the store screaming about how they shouldn't use his air pump if they aren't going to buy anything.  I could not believe it.  I mean, this guy wouldn't let it go.  He was going ballistic on this poor guy with a car full of kids and it was actually embarassing me.  I wanted to punch the guy right in the nose.  Instead I called him over and asked him to get more towels for the windshield wiper cleaner thingy just so the other guy could leave.  I only filled up half way, paid and left.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

like....he owned the filling station or something....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> like....he owned the filling station or something....


Yeah.  It was a holiday, so he was probably pissed he was working it.  But, come on, it's air.  I've never been back there, which I'm positive makes two people who haven't.  Some people just don't think.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 5, 2006)

This woman definitely left me shaking my head.  I was like WTF? I've gotten to know the owner of the place and I was ready and willing to step up if I had to, but given the owner used to compete in fitness comps, I was pretty sure she had it covered.   However, I took a couple things out to my truck as the woman was taking her laundry out and she got in my face and started ranting.  I said "Ma'am I really don't want to hear it." and she replied screaming, "well you can just shut up, get in your truck and leave!"    If I hadn't had things in my hands I would have decked her right then and there, but instead I bit my lip, clenched my fists around the things I was carrying and walked away without saying a word.  Some people just aren't worth it and this woman was one of them.  Plus it sunday and I wanted to hit the gym before work.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

yeah...but a well placed insult can do just enough damage.....

but...nice restraint!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2006)

Yup, bunch a savages in this world.

I had a run in with a guy at the grocery store yesterday.  I was nearing the end of the produce area (wider than just an aisle.)  He comes from the left, cutting across to the deli counter.  I stopped, letting him pass.  He grabbed the front of my cart and pushed it out the way without saying anything.  I said "Um, excuse me?"  (You know, trying to prompt his manners.)  He gets all indignant and starts yelling about how I should watch where I am going.  (Keep in mind, there was plenty of room for him to pass after I stopped, and probably 3 other routes he could have taken.)  Needless to say, I was a little taken aback, and had moved away from the cart and up in his grill before I realized it.  I pulled myself together pretty quick and, after a brief exchange of pleasantries, turned and walked off.  (I could tell people were either really afraid or really stoked that it might get physical.)

The funny part was 10 seconds later his wife followed me down the next aisle to apologize for her husband being such an ass.  (Her words, for the record.)  I can't imagine spending part of my life apologizing for someone's bahavior when they should be able to control themselves a little better.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yup, bunch a savages in this world.
> 
> I had a run in with a guy at the grocery store yesterday.  I was nearing the end of the produce area (wider than just an aisle.)  He comes from the left, cutting across to the deli counter.  I stopped, letting him pass.  He grabbed the front of my cart and pushed it out the way without saying anything.  I said "Um, excuse me?"  (You know, trying to prompt his manners.)  He gets all indignant and starts yelling about how I should watch where I am going.  (Keep in mind, there was plenty of room for him to pass after I stopped, and probably 3 other routes he could have taken.)  Needless to say, I was a little taken aback, and had moved away from the cart and up in his grill before I realized it.  I pulled myself together pretty quick and, after a brief exchange of pleasantries, turned and walked off.  (I could tell people were either really afraid or really stoked that it might get physical.)
> 
> The funny part was 10 seconds later his wife followed me down the next aisle to apologize for her husband being such an ass.  (Her words, for the record.)  I can't imagine spending part of my life apologizing for someone's bahavior when they should be able to control themselves a little better.


There goes Shnuck's claim of "The Friendliest Stores in Town!".  You should have bounced some healthy fat off his head in the form of an avocado.  Oh yeah, civil people like us don't do things like that.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> There goes Shnuck's claim of "The Friendliest Stores in Town!".  You should have bounced some healthy fat off his head in the form of an avocado.  Oh yeah, civil people like us don't do things like that.



Nope, I use watermelons.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> his wife followed me down the next aisle to apologize for her husband being such an ass. (Her words, for the record.)


"Don't have to appologize to me....YOU married him....."


Hasn't happened to me.,.but friend's have stories....some people just seem to think they are more important than others.

Kinda funny. My father was in the FAA. Told me a story, (supposedly true, not an 'urban legend'.
Ticket agent was working her line of customers, all seemed normal. Some guy came barging thru the line and demanded tobe taken care of right then and there. Girl said something to the effect of going back and taking his turn in line. Guess that irritated the guy...so he belowed: DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM???
Girl turned on the PA and looking at the guy, called over if anybody knew who that guy was...'cause he didn't, and if they could come up and get him.
-alleged true story

either way...good stuff...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 5, 2006)

*Arch*-Thanks, I was actually thinking as I was cruising throught workout today that there is just no way I could knock this out in 15 minutes, but I bet Arch could  

*Gary*-Thanks I was very happy with today's workout, but I may not be so happy tomorrow.

*Burner*-Decided only way I would get the workout in today was to do it before work.  Plus boss knew I would be in late today so I could get laundry done first.  I still ended up working almost 6 hours today  

*Boiler*-Thanks.  Glad to see you back  

*Boiler & Doug*- Hey no fruit and vege abuse allowed


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2006)

you go chica!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Billie.  I am feeling yesterday.  My lower back is like what were you thinking yesterday.  My legs are a little achy, just enough to let me know that later it is going to be fun trying to walk.  I had set out clothes for the gym and then forgot them, so today is either going to be a day off or I'll just stop and buy new gym shorts (I could use a couple new pairs anyway).  Regardless if I hit the gym it will not be until late, can't deal with the post weekend crowd and it will be especially bad since yesterday was the Superbowl.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2006)

If you decide on some pants....try Walgreens  it sounds weird...but they have these wonderful pants made of 100% cotton (think comfy t-shirt) They aren't anything special, but they are only 2/$12.00!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> If you decide on some pants....try Walgreens  it sounds weird...but they have these wonderful pants made of 100% cotton (think comfy t-shirt) They aren't anything special, but they are only 2/$12.00!!!



Thanks.  I was thinking Target, but then Dick's Sporting Goods is right next store as is Old Navy and Kohl's.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

I hate Kohls.....I an rarely go in there...and NOT get something....damn sales....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I hate Kohls.....I an rarely go in there...and NOT get something....damn sales....



I avoid Kohl's when they having big sales, it too crazy and someone likely to get hurt   I much prefer Target or Dick's sporting goods.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

dam...u did it again.....I will spare you..... (plus....if we do meet up...I don't wanna have to worry about u kicking my ass..)


----------



## Devlin (Feb 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam...u did it again.....I will spare you..... (plus....if we do meet up...I don't wanna have to worry about u kicking my ass..)



I knew I set you up on the last one


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

then...I shall oblige....I shall fear no evil....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

well..nope. On 2nd thought....I shall not...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

Crazy people in this world I tell ya!!! Sometimes you just have to think to yourself, they WILL get theirs, somday, somehow!!! Your a much better person than they are!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm still waiting for this guy in particular 'to get his'.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

Shall I smite him, LOL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

thou shall not smite thee, sir!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

You want to smite me???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

we are in a smite-free zone. there is no smiting! I repeat: NO SMITING


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

...althought..while in Dev's journal..I may say...i could possibly be smitten by her...but that is a whole different story...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...althought..while in Dev's journal..I may say...i could possibly be smitten by her...but that is a whole different story...



 

Well I ended up in Kohl's  , but I did end up getting decent deals without too much of a crowd. Decided gym could wait until tomorrow and I'll hit chest and cardio then.  I never really got DOMS today, but the hamstrings and calves are tight. Will do some stretching in a little bit.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 6, 2006)

I buy most my jeans at Old Navy.  Those folks get a lot of money from us.  And there always pushing that damn credit card of theirs.  I always resist.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

...resistance is futile....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry all I crashed one of the computers I am working on and it a bitch to get restarted.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

did u kick it? Talk dirty to it? These are known trixk of the professional IT guru...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> did u kick it? Talk dirty to it? These are known trixk of the professional IT guru...



No didn't kick it, but did throw a little temper tantrum.  It worked, but only part way.  Got the computer program that crashed back up and running, but it lost a connection to the second computer I work on.  Only way to get the connection back was to shut both down completely which takes longer than I wanted to wait. Managed to finish what I needed to and tomorrow I can get the connection back since I'm calling it a day.  Time to hit the gym.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Time to hit the gym.


Hit it hard, kiddo


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No didn't kick it, *but did throw a little temper tantrum*.  It worked, but only part way.  Got the computer program that crashed back up and running, but it lost a connection to the second computer I work on.  Only way to get the connection back was to shut both down completely which takes longer than I wanted to wait. Managed to finish what I needed to and tomorrow I can get the connection back since I'm calling it a day.  Time to hit the gym.




 


Now go HIT the gym my Friend and forget all about the crappy day!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

I was more upset cause it caused my internet feed of music to crash too, but got that back first.  I have my priorities.

I did hit the gym hard and I'm sure I'm going to be feeling it tomorrow.  I will give fair warning, guys better go get the protective cups, cause it may not be safe for you in a bit....

*Chest*

Warmup-10 minutes
Stairmill- 5 minutes at level 5, 5 minutes level 7

*Dumbbell chest pullover*
25 x 12
30x 10, 10

*Dumbbell incline bench press*
22.5 x 10, 10
25 x 7 

*Dips**
Bw x 8, 6  , 8

*had not intended to do these here, but the guys had the benches all tied up.  

*Flat Bench*
65 x 4, 5
75 x 2

*Ok could have done these sooner.  Turns out a bench that I thought I was being used was not being used to move weights, instead a guy was using it to hold his towel and energy drink.  

*Flat bench with closed grip*
55 x 8
60 x 5
20 x 2.5*

* Ok hit big tie failure here. Umm hello....  some help here would be nice. Ok no help coming, I thought there were guys with balls in the gym tonight, guess not.  Guess they kissed them goodbye when their muscles got big.  Must be inverse proportions going on, bigger the muscles, the smaller the heads opps I mean brains.     I wasn't pissed that I hit failure, I was pissed that no one, not a single one of the big brawny men stopped to lift the bar off my chest.  I was like ok how the hell do I get out of this one   Ended up being able to lift it just enough to get it to my abs, then sit up, then onto bench. It wasn't fun  Moving on....

*Incline bench dumbbell flies*
15 x 8 (ohh not fun, could barely even press these like a incline bench press and then chest was shaking the entire time)
10 x 12, 12 (better, but still had shakes)

Overall I was happy with this. Dispite the wonderful embarrasing moment of laying with 65 pounds sitting on my chest and no help to remove it. I missed a couple days of creatinine and I think I was feeling it.  Next week will be better.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice wo Dev !!
Don't sweat the embarrassing moment. Everybody has had one .

Chest was shaking


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Dev !!
> Don't sweat the embarrassing moment. Everybody has had one .
> 
> Chest was shaking



I'm not sweating it, shit happens sometimes. Honestly what bothered me more was the lack of help. Ohh well, live and learn...now I know how to escape.  

 it was shaking. Ohh Burner going to have a field day with this one


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> it was shaking. Ohh Burner going to have a field day with this one


Burner is in the captivating company of Pylon, tonight.  you just keep describing this to me and GW


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Burner is in the captivating company of Pylon, tonight.  you just keep describing this to me and GW




  Yes  please


----------



## Kal (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice w/o D.  The Muscle men should have been paying more attention.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. When I was laying ther pinned, one thought did pass through.  I though, "Ohh this would not be happening if the IM gang was here." 

Humm Burner and Py having dinner together  That could be interesting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think we woulda gotten the bar off either if we were there Devlin. We'd be fighting each other too much trying to get to you  Nice w/o.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I don't think we woulda gotten the bar off either if we were there Devlin. We'd be fighting each other too much trying to get to you  Nice w/o.



 Ohh I could picture that and I probable would have ended up laughing then.  Atleast you all would have been making an effert to help.  Atleast 2 guys walked right by without stopping


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

Aloha, hottie! Happy Hump Day!
Got stuck, eh? were you grunting? 
Can't believe nobody stopped to help you. Did u sound off to anybody as they walked past?
"hey...a little help here?"

I got stuck under a decline Bench Press once...LONG time ago...I had to lie there with that weight sitting on my chest till some guy just happened to walk past...got his attention..then he spotted it up...yep. slightly embarrassing...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> it was shaking. Ohh Burner is going to have a field day with *ME*


Just say the word, little lady..

Muhahahahaaa......


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> chest was shaking the entire time



Did someone call me?  

I can't believe that no one helped, or at least asked you if you needed help.  Perhaps they thought you were doing paused bench presses?  Either that or you've intimidated everyone at the gym.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Did someone call me?
> 
> I can't believe that no one helped, or at least asked you if you needed help.  Perhaps they thought you were doing paused bench presses?  Either that or you've intimidated everyone at the gym.



Well if I was doing them with a pause, I was big time cheating then since the bar was completely down on my chest.  It possible that I intimated them, hell I was the only woman in the free weight area actually working out with free weights.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

I forgot to mention......

I am feeling yesterday's workout in the chest and shoulders.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 8, 2006)

hiya Dev!!  I LOVE when your chest shakes after a good workout, you definetly notice it more when doing flys..the first time it ever happened to me I got a case of the giggles, and barely finished my set 

I can't believe no one at the gym helped you.....that would kinda piss me off too!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya Dev!!  I LOVE when your chest shakes after a good workout, you definetly notice it more when doing flys..the first time it ever happened to me I got a case of the giggles, and barely finished my set
> 
> I can't believe no one at the gym helped you.....that would kinda piss me off too!!



Well that's what I get for working out at a Gold's Gym (sorry CP) with a bunch of eye candy.  All looks and no brains. (sorry guys)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya Dev!! I LOVE when your chest shakes after a good workout, you definetly notice it more when doing flys..the first time it ever happened to me I got a case of the giggles, and barely finished my set
> 
> I can't believe no one at the gym helped you.....that would kinda piss me off too!!


I'm sure I'd like it when she shakes her chest too.... 
(had to be said...might as well have been me to have said it)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention......
> 
> I am feeling yesterday's workout in the chest and shoulders.


Have I mentioned that I give a great mass....oh...I have.... 

ya know....normally...I do the back..but in this case, I would be willing to massage away the sore spots....'cause that's what friends do!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I don't think we woulda gotten the bar off either if we were there Devlin. We'd be fighting each other too much trying to get to you  Nice w/o.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm chiming in a little late, but everyone gets stuck under the bar now and then.  It's the only way to get stronger (lifting heavier, not getting stuck.)

I noticed you didn't answer the question about whether or not you asked for a spot.  If not, you should be honored.  Wouldn't you be more upset if you were doing your workout and guys kept stopping and saying "Hey, baby, that looks a little heavy for you.  Why don'tcha let me handle that so you can go get dolled up for me to take you to dinner...."


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm chiming in a little late, but everyone gets stuck under the bar now and then.  It's the only way to get stronger (lifting heavier, not getting stuck.)
> 
> I noticed you didn't answer the question about whether or not you asked for a spot.  If not, you should be honored.  Wouldn't you be more upset if you were doing your workout and guys kept stopping and saying "Hey, baby, that looks a little heavy for you.  Why don'tcha let me handle that so you can go get dolled up for me to take you to dinner...."



No I hadn't ask for a spot, except for when I work with my trainer, I lift solo.  I haven't had any guys stop and ask me if I would like help  They look, but they don't offer or hell it like pulling teeth for them to say  "Hi" Just don't what is up with these guys here.  Maybe Trip is right, I intimidate them


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

Cardio day and I wasn't a happy camper after the workout.  I've had the sniffles for a while, but have felt fine.  Today, the sniffles got a little worse and think a cold is trying to set in.  It not going to happen  , it's not on my schedule  

*Cardio*-50 minutes
Treadmill- 3% incline
Speed: 2.5-5
Total miles: 3.25

I was not able to jog more than a 1/2 mile today.   I got shin splints yet again  I was hoping to be ready for a 5K by march, but looks like that not going to happen.  So 5K will have to be in June instead. I'm gettin really tired of the shin spints.  I may have to look into different running sneakers if it keeps up.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

Good cardio, have you tried Airborne??? Its supposed to nix any cold coming on, or cut it in half of the duration!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good cardio, have you tried Airborne??? Its supposed to nix any cold coming on, or cut it in half of the duration!!!



Thanks Arch.  Personally it wasn't my best.  Of the 3+ miles, I only jogged 3/4 of a mile.  Walked the rest.

Not yet.  So far it just the runny nose and mild mucous.  I'm going to up the vitamin C.

One thing that is not helping is my diet has sucked the last week, I've missed protein shakes and in general slacked off. That stops today.  No more missing shakes and going all vegetarian for the week which always helps me.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

Atta Girl!!! Or rather, Thats good, my Lady!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2006)

Cardio ! cardio ! Cardio !  

I hear nothing but good things about that airborne stuff.  Don't know why. I glanced at the box and just seems like a bunch of vitamins to me. Must of missed something


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cardio ! cardio ! Cardio !
> 
> I hear nothing but good things about that airborne stuff.  Don't know why. I glanced at the box and just seems like a bunch of vitamins to me. Must of missed something



I think the only reason I haven't gotten all out sick is because I have been supplementing Vitamins (Vit C as ester C, B complex, calcium, vit D, Potasium).  My boss (medical professionals are the worst patients) has what I think is walking pneumonia and he only took a short course of antibiotics.  I have so far avoided catching that even with him coughing up a lung in the office.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been taking vitamins and I still got sick...

on a side note....everyone at my factory was taking airborne when they got sick


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry you are feeling lousy.  Nathan is home with me today.  He got sick in bed last night 

I, too am surprised no one stopped to help in your time of need.  There is that fine line guys have to be careful of in the gym.  The line between providing honest help and doing it with alterior motives, if you know what I mean.  And some girls have a complex that reads: Just because I'm a girl doesn't mean I'm weak and need help with everything.

That said, If I saw a girl trapped in a bad position, I'd swoop in and help her out.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

I won't deny I probably give off the "I may be a woman, but I don't need help" ora, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't mind someone saying "hey would you like a spot" or "are you ok there".  Plus when I am there, it usually the same group of guys (I refer to them as the "regulars") so they see me alone almost all the time, lifting alone all the time (I rarely socialize when working out, I go in focused workout and leave, I probably am also giving off the don't bug me or I'll cut your nuts off ora too  )and when I work with a trainer they see me go even heavier usually with very little spotting from the trainer.  Not that the trainer doesn't spot me, he does without hesitating, but he makes me hit failure ot close to failure first.

On the upside, if flights are on schedule.....I should have a workout partner returning to the states MArch 1


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

I bet you are so excited Dev!!  Is this your "friend" in Iraq returning??


How's the cold today??


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I bet you are so excited Dev!!  Is this your "friend" in Iraq returning??
> 
> 
> How's the cold today??



Yes it is, but he only returning for about a month or so and then it back to the sandbox.  I try not to get too excited just in case his orders change or flights get delayed.

The sinuses were worse this morning, but took some "non drying" sinus meds and feel all better (atleast for the time being).


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I've been taking vitamins and I still got sick...


me too...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No I hadn't ask for a spot, except for when I work with my trainer, I lift solo. I haven't had any guys stop and ask me if I would like help  They look, but they don't offer or hell it like pulling teeth for them to say "Hi" Just don't what is up with these guys here. Maybe Trip is right, I intimidate them


like what BM said-
most guys won't offer to help spot a girl, unless she asks for it. (gym ettiquite: don't hit on women in the gym) on the same note, I rarely will offer to help a guy w/ aspot, unless I am asked. I have watched some people doing a set..and if it looks like they need one, I will move in and spot.
Now, if they saw you stuck, then shame on them...but no. I wouldn't go up to a girl, especially one I did not know and ask if she wanted a spot. 
On the other hand, if I need a spot..I go find someone, and ask if they will..if they know how, and how I want to be spotted.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2006)

Hows it goin Sister Devlin??? Hope all is better for you!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

*Burner*-There is a line between hitting on someone and just being polite by saying hi.  While some do say HI as a prelude to hitting on, others well when you see the same people every day saying HI is just that being nice.  When I told my trainer what happened, his first responce was, "Go girl, that's what I like to hear a woman lifting to failure literally." Then he said, "no one helped, with all those that look at you?" I replied well "maybe, just maybe they were watching to see how I managed to escape and in enjoy the 'show'"

*Arch*-It's going.  Don't feel too bad right now just a bit tired from workout.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

I was expecting to lift today, but instead trainer hit me with full body cardio via a "marine corp" workout (trainer is a marine)  

*Warmup-on track*
1/4 mile walk
1/2 mile jog

*Pushups*
15 standard*
10 on knees 
*Upper body still a bit sore from tuesday's chest day.

*Laying on floor straight leg raises*
20

*Wall stand*
1 minute

*1/4 mile walk*

*Jump rope*
1 minute

*Jogging in place*
1 minute

*1/4 mile walk*

*Arm circles*
1 minute (varying the size and speed of the circles as well as reversing directions)

*Bent knee side raises* (balancing on hands and one knee)
20 to each side

*Knee to chest and kick up*
20 each leg

*1/4 mile walk*

*Elastric rope chest pulls*(movement like a chest press)
30

*Situps*
30

*Single leg bicycles*
20 to each side

*Mountain climbers*
20

*1/4 mile walk*

Total workout: 30 minutes 

*More cardio*
Recumbant bike- 30 minutes; 10.8 miles
20 minutes- Level 4 random setting
90-110 RPM; 150-165 heart rate
Total miles: 7.2
10 minutes- level 2 manual setting
95-100 RPM; 150-155 Heart rate
Total miles: 3.6

Layed in the sauna for about 15 minutes to recover.  Overall the workout kicked my butt pretty good.  I was sweating my ass off before I hit the sauna, but need the relaxing heat.  The goal for initial workout (before the bike) is to do all of that twice in 30 minutes  We got some work to do to get up to that.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2006)

Fantastic Sister Devlin, kudos for that brutal w/o!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

Good job, Dev That's a cowpimp style workout.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Good job, Dev That's a cowpimp style workout.



  Atleast my trainer didn't add weight to any of it.  As it was there was one point that my trainer said lets take a walk, I was like ok.  Inside I was saying, "Ohh thank god!" Right before he said it I felt just a bit light headed and it must have showed on my face.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I think the only reason I haven't gotten all out sick is because I have been supplementing Vitamins (Vit C as ester C, B complex, calcium, vit D, Potasium).  My boss (medical professionals are the worst patients) has what I think is walking pneumonia and he only took a short course of antibiotics.  I have so far avoided catching that even with him coughing up a lung in the office.


Yea even with me supping with extra vits I also caugh walking pneumonia....that shit aint fun lemme tell you!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2006)

Kick ass workout though wow!  I am very impressed!  I wish we had females that knew what they were doing by me!  They just sit there and twirl their hair all damn day while watching tv.  I am truelly impressed by your gains!  Much kudos to you!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea even with me supping with extra vits I also caugh walking pneumonia....that shit aint fun lemme tell you!



I've also been trying to get a decent 6+ hours of sleep a night and not let myself get run down.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Kick ass workout though wow!  I am very impressed!  I wish we had females that knew what they were doing by me!  They just sit there and twirl their hair all damn day while watching tv.  I am truelly impressed by your gains!  Much kudos to you!



Aww thanks.  I know what you mean, on tuesday, there was this chick walking around with a gallon jug of water like she was serious about training.  Then I notice all she did was wander around the free weight area, lean against a piller, watch people lift, yet never lift a weight herself.  Overall I'd say there maybe 6-8 females that actually lift on a regular basis(using mostly free weights)  at my gym.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am the only one at my gym..in the morning anyways....there are some other women there, but they talk to the men, or do cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*-There is a line between hitting on someone and just being polite by saying hi. .


 
I know, hun- BTW...how YOU doin'... 
I know of another great way to get you all hot-n-sweaty
Bench here often?
I know squat, do you?
Is it hot in here....or is it just....you...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Aww thanks. I know what you mean, on tuesday, there was this chick walking around with a gallon jug of water like she was serious about training. Then I notice all she did was wander around the free weight area, lean against a piller, watch people lift, yet never lift a weight herself. Overall I'd say there maybe 6-8 females that actually lift on a regular basis(using mostly free weights) at my gym.


kinda makes u wanna walk up to them and say:
Hey hunny....u talk the talk...can u walk the walk?? Then give them a pose...  tell them the cute widdle pink DB's are over in the corner...





and then go and hit your next set...or real weight...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> kinda makes u wanna walk up to them and say:
> Hey hunny....u talk the talk...can u walk the walk?? Then give them a pose...  tell them the cute widdle pink DB's are over in the corner...
> 
> 
> ...



I did one better....

I grabbed the 22.5lb dumbbells, snagged the incline bench right infront of where she was propped up against a pillar and did bench presses  She didn't stick around long.  I didn't mention that she was about 5'8 150+ and the only thing she had going for her was her 36-38 C cups. Ohh I can be such an evil woman


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Aww thanks.  I know what you mean, on tuesday, there was this chick walking around with a gallon jug of water like she was serious about training.  Then I notice all she did was wander around the free weight area, lean against a piller, watch people lift, yet never lift a weight herself.  Overall I'd say there maybe 6-8 females that actually lift on a regular basis(using mostly free weights)  at my gym.



Sure she wasn't a W-w-watergirl?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Sure she wasn't a W-w-watergirl?



Not sure what she was, except that she was taking up space and air. Forget eye candy, she was barely even easy on the eyes.  If I had a t-shirt big enough I would have tossed it at her and said, "please cover up" but kindly left out "the rolls".  

I never mentioned the new additions to the "family".  We now have dum and dummer.  These two take basket ball games at the gym a bit too seriously and ended up in an out and out fist fight on the court.  Umm hello, it supposed to be a friendly game, plus what the heck are you thinking getting in a fist fight in a gym that usually has 4-6 cops/state troopers in it in the evenings. These two get the idiot award for the day


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I did one better....
> 
> I grabbed the 22.5lb dumbbells, snagged the incline bench right infront of where she was propped up against a pillar and did bench presses  She didn't stick around long.  I didn't mention that she was about 5'8 150+ and the only thing she had going for her was her 36-38 C cups. Ohh I can be such an evil woman


well...guess what...if she ever dumps the excess weight...guess what are two of the 1st things to go buh-bye....

U will still be hot and strong...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...guess what...if she ever dumps the excess weight...guess what are two of the 1st things to go buh-bye....
> 
> U will still be hot and strong...



 

Thanks, except that theory also applies to me.  The little ones I had have gotten smaller   , but they may appear a bit "perkier".   I will have to get an expert opinion on that, but it will have to wait for a couple weeks. 

If all goes as planned I will be at the Arnold in March (first weekend in MArch), hopefully for the whole weekend.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

perky is good. is really good.
nope. not going with the outside source....u are just gonn ahe to email me the pics so I can make my own dtermination. Sorry...but that is the way it has to be...

Show me yours...I'll show u mine...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Not sure what she was, except that she was taking up space and air. Forget eye candy, she was barely even easy on the eyes. If I had a t-shirt big enough I would have tossed it at her and said, "please cover up" but kindly left out "the rolls".


sounds like your average summer afternoon in the local Wal-Mart...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

I was planning on going to the gym tonight, but boss has requested I work late.  He is now running late so it looking like I may be lucky to get done work by around 8PM.  No gym since gym closes at 9 and it a half hour away.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'll hit it twice as hard and dedicate it to you...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'll hit it twice as hard and dedicate it to you...



 You are actually going to do to the gym and workout   No wonder we are supposed to get a decent snow storm tonight. Hell must be starting to freeze over


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

I just luv a smart-ass....let's mate...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I was planning on going to the gym tonight, but boss has requested I work late.  He is now running late so it looking like I may be lucky to get done work by around 8PM.  No gym since gym closes at 9 and it a half hour away.


So that leaves you at least 30 minutes to w/o huh???
  Might I suggest a w/o???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

can it be done with a partner or solo?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

Well didn't get to leave work until about 8:15pm and had to get gas, so if I had gone straight to the gym I would have gotten there at about 8:55pm.  Today would have been cardio only.  I may do some ab work here at home, but I'm also starving and the salmon I picked up for dinner is just way too tempting at the moment.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2006)

well, don't make fun of the rest of us "c" cups......


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, don't make fun of the rest of us "c" cups......



Ohh I'm not, but you have a lot more doing for you than this chick did.  You got the body, the personality, the looks, the knowledge of how to workout and the drive to workout.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh I'm not, but you have a lot more doing for you than this chick did.  You got the body, the personality, the looks, the knowledge of how to workout and the drive to workout.


You got all that stuff too, Dev!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2006)

She has all of that and then some....but thankyou


----------



## Devlin (Feb 11, 2006)

*Boiler*-Thank you.

*Billie*-You are very welcome and thank you.

I'm spending another weekend at work, this is day 11 in a row.  Atleast I have a window so I can watch the snow fall.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 11, 2006)

*Shoulders & Back*

*Dumbbell Military Press*
15 x 12, 12
20 x 6 

*Front and lateral Raises*
10 x 8, 8, 8

*Upright Rows*
30 x 10, 12
50 x 3*

*Wanted the 40lb bar, but it was unavailable.  

*Hammer strength low lat row*
30 x 12
35 x 10
40 x 8 

*Hammer strength High row*
35 x 12
45 x 10
55 x 8

*Wide grip lat pull down*
60 x 10
70 x 8
85 x 4

*Assisted pull ups*
-50 x 8
-40 x 6
-30 x 3

*Chinups standing in resistance band*
BW x 15 (green band)
BW x 8, 8 (purple band)
*Purple band offered less assistance than green band.

Over all this was a really good workout.  Increased weights in many places and got a couple extra reps.  Didn't get to do cardio as gym was closing


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice job, Dev.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome w/o Sister Devlin!!! Look at *ALL* those Thumbs up too!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice wo Dev !
lots of thumbs up I see


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work, Dev!  An inspiration to post leaners and eye candy everywhere!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I had intended to do legs today, but mother nature had other plans for me  Ended up in bed all dal with a migraine  I'm still not 100%, but feeling much better. Tomoorow's a new day.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  I had intended to do legs today, but mother nature had other plans for me  Ended up in bed all dal with a migraine  I'm still not 100%, but feeling much better. Tomoorow's a new day.



Don't feel bad, we went out for Heather's b-day last night.  So, yea, we had to recoup all today as well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2006)

a migraine brought on from overwork maybe?? Take care of yourself girl!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> a migraine brought on from overwork maybe?? Take care of yourself girl!



I wish, that I can control.  This was hormone related, estrogen peaked yesterday and that tiggers a migraine. I just love being a woman sometimes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I just love being a woman sometimes.



And what are you the other times?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And what are you the other times?



Ok brain slow to work today...

Another time I love being a woman....when estrogen bottems out=PMS and an even worse migraine.

Another time....when I'm having a thin day and a having a great workout at the gym  Or when my evil twin escapes and tortures men


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm starting to get Frightened to come into your Journal Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm starting to get Frightened to come into your Journal Sister Devlin!!!




 Why? I'm really not that bad once you get to know me.  I'm just a little female


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Why? I'm really not that bad once you get to know me.  I'm just a little female


  o................okay!!!  
Hows it lookin for the Arnold???


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> o................okay!!!
> Hows it lookin for the Arnold???



It's looking good for me being there.  Doing the 5k there not looking good.  If all goes as I hope, I should be there for the weekend.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It's looking good for me being there.  Doing the 5k there not looking good.  If all goes as I hope, I should be there for the weekend.


Cool, maybe we can meet and say Hi!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, don't make fun of the rest of us "c" cups......


'C' cups....are perfect....hhmm....boobies....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'C' cups....are perfect....hhmm....boobies....



Sorry, but I'm not perfect since I'm barely a B cup these days.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

really? hmm...don't suppose u wanna post...er....I mean email....

HA!
Hiya Dev! have a good weekend?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? hmm...don't suppose u wanna post...er....I mean email....
> 
> HA!
> Hiya Dev! have a good weekend?



The weekend sucked.  Worked saturday and then sick in bed with a migraine on sunday.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

sorry to hear that. Mine went too quickly. 
Doing anyting for V-Day? I'm hoping the gym will be empty....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sorry to hear that. Mine went too quickly.
> Doing anyting for V-Day? I'm hoping the gym will be empty....



It's just another day. I'm hoping for the same things. With the mood I'm in, if it crowded someone may get hurt.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> With the mood I'm in, if it crowded someone may get hurt.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

I think I'd love to watch her workout....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I think I'd love to watch her workout....



It may not be that exciting, unless someone got in my way.  But then up until a little while ago I didn't even have the desire to lift tonight. I was sitting wondering what the hell was wrong with me. Then, my day took a turn. Construction workers are digging outside to lay new sewer pipes behind our office.  We heard a noise and a short time later, the workers came in sheepishly asking if "we had running water."  Guess what we dont, they broke the frigging water line to our building  Not a wise thing to do with an office with women and especialy with a woman that drinks lots of fluids normally. Why the fact that our water line is broken and now we can't use the bathroom for god knows how long improved my mood, I don't know.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It's just another day. I'm hoping for the same things. With the mood I'm in, if it crowded someone may get hurt.


"Jersey Girl" is back Can "Kentucky Girl" come out and play?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> "Jersey Girl" is back Can "Kentucky Girl" come out and play?



I wish my body would make up it's mind which "girl" it wants to be.  Feel like I'm neither right now.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I wish my body would make up it's mind which "girl" it wants to be.  Feel like I'm neither right now.


Then that would be "LA Girl" (lower Alabama)


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Then that would be "LA Girl" (lower Alabama)



Low something that's for sure.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Not laughing at my bad attempt at a joke?  OK, I'm leaving the room to give you some quiet time.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> "Jersey Girl" is back Can "Kentucky Girl" come out and play?


hmm..that would be like having twins....hhmm....having a thoght here.....TWO Devs..... 
could the male species handle them?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 14, 2006)

Even with Dev in a bad mood, the men make attempts to see Twins and Boobies....welcome home, girlfriend


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

...yeah...come in...make yourself at home...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Even with Dev in a bad mood, the men make attempts to see Twins and Boobies....welcome home, girlfriend



Ahh got to love this family of our's.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

hey...I'm just trying to double my pleasure...double my fun...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ahh got to love this family of our's.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Then that would be "LA Girl" (lower Alabama)



That's actually a FL panhandle girl.  Since I am in lower Alabama/FL panhandle country.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

Happy Valentines Day DeviePoo


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

So how'd the workout go?  Kick any male ass?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

*Burner*-If you get to double you pleasure, double your fun, so do I 

*Arch*-I wouldn't trade this family, the quirks are what makes it unique.  

*Doug*-I'm still trying to figure out where the girl is in the middle is from, but I'm thinking it may not be on this planet.

*Gary*-Thanks Babe.

*Trip*-The men stayed out of my way.  I kicked my own ass instead.  Actually the gym was pretty empty and no one was doing legs so it was a win win


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

*Legs*

Warmup-Treadmill 3% incline
5 minutes @ 3.0
5 minutes @ 3.5
3 minutes @ 5.6
2 minutes @ 3.0 

*Back Squats*
O bar x 12
65 x 12
85 x 10
95 x 8 

*Single leg hamstring press*
25 x 12
30 x 10
35 x 8

*Hammer Strength Single leg extensions*
15 x 6, 6, 6

*Abductors*
90 x 12
115 x 10, 10 

*Adductors*
115 x 12, 12, 12 

*SLDL*
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12 

*Standing calf raises*
100 x 12
140 x 12
160 x 12 

Cool down: Treadmill 3% incline
3 minutes @ 3
3 minutes @ 3.5
3 minutes @ 4
1 minute @ 3.5

Squats felt great today, but I think I may be leaning a tick forward when doing them.  I seriously considered increasing the weight more on squats, but decided I better play it safe.  By the time I finished the dalf raises my legs were shaking, but nope not done finished with walking hoping to easy the legs a bit.  Didn't work, instead layed in sauna and stretched.  I still limped out of the gym and my left knee is not too happy with me.  Ended up downing advil with first swallow of protein shake. I know tomorrow my legs are going to be saying   did you do to us.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

Incredible wo !!! 
you're right , your legs will be screaming at you tomorrow


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice job on the standing calves, Dev!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know what I'd do without this family sometimes

great workout Dev...legs will be hating you tomorrow!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

Great w/o!



			
				Devlin[B said:
			
		

> Doug[/B]-I'm still trying to figure out where the girl is in the middle is from, but I'm thinking it may not be on this planet.



The middle of Jersey and Kentucky?    That would probably be a West Virginia girl.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Great w/o!
> 
> 
> 
> The middle of Jersey and Kentucky?    That would probably be a West Virginia girl.



That may explain it right there


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

*Gary*-Thanks.  The legs are starting to  , but they haven't reached  ....yet.

*Boiler*-Thank you too.  I decided what the hell if I was going to be sore may as well really be sore  

*Billie*-Given that I live alone, I welcome this family.  Someone is around almost all the time. The legs aren't screaming yet, but they grumbling at me.

If anything right now, my left knee is like :wft: did you do to me.  Climbing stairs is painful on the left knee, but otherwise knee is achy and I can deal with it.  I really pushed it yesterday to see how much it would take and I was able to do more weight than I expected.  If the pain and achiness decrease through the week I will repeat the weight, if not will revise plan.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*-If you get to double you pleasure, double your fun, so do I


hhmmm. hey! If there were TWO of me...that would be...AWESOME!  
We'd be dangerous! YEAH!
One of me could work my full time job continue with my computer education and get better and higher paying job, the other could do real estate full time...
One of me could do all the lifting, the other could do all the cardio...
Meet the 'Dev twins' and...WHEW!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

HappyHump Day!

Is your knee feeling better?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats one heck of a workout there miss body builder!!

What happened to your knee?  Sorry all you journal whores it makes it to hard for me to look back and find it!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey BM.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

I think...DB's....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

referring to....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

You!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Squats felt great today, but I think I may be leaning a tick forward when doing them.  I seriously considered increasing the weight more on squats, but decided I better play it safe.  By the time I finished the dalf raises my legs were shaking, but nope not done finished with walking hoping to easy the legs a bit.  Didn't work, instead layed in sauna and stretched.  I still limped out of the gym and my left knee is not too happy with me.  Ended up downing advil with first swallow of protein shake. I know tomorrow my legs are going to be saying   did you do to us.



We are masochists and pain is our friend!    Good job with the leg workout.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

*Burner*- The knee doesn't bother me as long as I'm sitting, but walking it aches and going up stairs it painful. So far advil takes the edge off the pain, but not completely. I put freeze gel on it this morning and will again tonight.  So far it more of an annoyance than anything.

*DB*- Thanks. Me a body builder   Nope just want to be thin with a hard body.  I injured my left knee years and years ago, but never had it "worked" on.  A few months back after going heavy on squats (200lb on squat machine) it started hurting again so I backed off the weights on leg day. I have been building the weight back up and yesterday was the heaviest I have gone on squats in a long while.  I have been increasing the weight on leg presses and have been up to I think 130 on the leg presses with little knee problems.  

*Trip*-That we are.  If I'm not feeling the workout, I feel I didn't work hard enough or lift heavy enough. Thanks, I was really happy with it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

well, at least you DID squats!! I couldn't get my usual weight up today....I had to stack steel until 2am last night....back was NOT happy today!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

...stacking steel...ya know...u keep a mental image of you as the girl from 'Flashdance'...



Ok, Dev- no stairs 4 you for two days....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...stacking steel...ya know...u keep a mental image of you as the girl from 'Flashdance'...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Dev- no stairs 4 you for two days....



No can do Burner, I live on the third floor.  Have to climb a couple flights of stairs.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

well, was worth a shot...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o Sister Devlin!!! Excellent #'s in here!!! You just gotta find that "Groove" on squats, and once you do, it's like nothin to continue, your doing incredible imo!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

speaking of doing squat...er...squats...
there I was....doing my inc. BB Bench press this morning. This PT had some kid....showing him how to do squats...incorrectly...
he didn't have the kid go full range, and didn't tell the kid to keep his head up...(was looking more at his shoes)


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, at least you DID squats!! I couldn't get my usual weight up today....I had to stack steel until 2am last night....back was NOT happy today!!



Someone got a full body workout last night


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

*Burner*-It was a nice try.  Actually knee is not feeling too bad right now.  However I don't know if it cause I was popping 800mg of advil about every 6 hours today or if it becuase the DOMS in the quads have kicked in   

*Arch*-Thanks that means a lot to me coming from you. I know what you mean about finding a groove on the squats.  I feel I hit a nice groove yesterday, but I still feel I was holding back a bit so I didn't "blow the knee out".  I'm also a bit concerned that I'm leaning forward on them and want the form correct so I don't injury the back.  I need to do a few watching in a mirror showing a profile view. 

*Burner*-Not good of the trainer.  Atleast the trainer that taught me free squats made a huge point to look up and straight ahead.  Actually he had me do them square infront of a mirror and watch myself which I still do.  It may sound strange, but watching in the mirror helps me keep my balance and the bar balanced when doing squats.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin[B said:
			
		

> Burner[/B]-Not good of the trainer.  Atleast the trainer that taught me free squats made a huge point to look up and straight ahead.  Actually he had me do them square infront of a mirror and watch myself which I still do.  It may sound strange, but watching in the mirror helps me keep my balance and the bar balanced when doing squats.



Actually, that's not strange.  A lot of folks use the mirror for proper form.  I thought that's what they were there for.  Oh, that and to check out women without staring directly at them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No can do Burner, I live on the third floor.  Have to climb a couple flights of stairs.



Burner, if you were a real gentleman, you'd offer to carry Devlin up and down the stairs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> A lot of folks use the mirror to check out women without staring directly at them.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Oh, that and to check out women without staring directly at them.



 Women do the same thing to check out the guys.    Plus I'm too the point if guys want to look, watch, stare, drool as I lift, I don't care.  I grabbed the cambered bar yesterday for SLDL and proceeded to do them right smack in the middle of the free weight area, right next to the rack for the bars.  There was no way I was carrying the 80lb bar too far, not at the end of my leg day through the crowd that was working arms.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Women do the same thing to check out the guys.    Plus I'm too the point if guys want to look, watch, stare, drool as I lift, I don't care.  I grabbed the cambered bar yesterday for SLDL and proceeded to do them right smack in the middle of the free weight area, right next to the rack for the bars.  There was no way I was carrying the 80lb bar too far, not at the end of my leg day through the crowd that was working arms.


   You go Girl!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

Hope your knee heals up soon, Dev.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

I have to agree with doug....only time I like mirrors LOL.

If you dont mind me asking how did you initially injure your knee and where is the pain?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Women do the same thing to check out the guys.   Plus I'm too the point if guys want to look, watch, stare, drool as I lift, I don't care. I grabbed the cambered bar yesterday for SLDL and proceeded to do them right smack in the middle of the free weight area, right next to the rack for the bars. There was no way I was carrying the 80lb bar too far, not at the end of my leg day through the crowd that was working arms.


 
I felt "saucy" today and did dumbell SLDL in the middle of the free weight area...drop sets even!! WE ARE SO EVIL!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

been more evil if u were wearing white spandex shorts...and a dark colored thong...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner, if you were a real gentleman, you'd offer to carry Devlin up and down the stairs.


oh, but I am....but this whole 1k + mile separation...I've got my limits...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

*DB*-I'll get back to you later tonight about how I injured my knee.  

*Billie*-You go girl   

*Burner*-Thong?  They hurt after a while and granny panties are a no no.  




*Burner--2*-ohh come on just hop on a plane, say it to scout out properties  

Well the knee is feeling, well...normal today  The quads are still suffering from DOMS   Boss let me out of the office today and I got to work in the field for half the day.  Got to see and play with a couple really cute babies, but now I'm back in the office doing data entry   Atleast I finally finished 2005 all 7500 plus exams.  Now onto 2006....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*-Thong?  They hurt after a while and granny panties are a no no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hey...,is that....is that...and INVITE???   WAHOO!  Southern hospitatlity....gotta love it! Knee is feeling better? You know what would help? Massage....have I ever told you.... 

No thong....hhmm.. makes me ponder what you do wear...or don't...


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> No thong....hhmm..



So I guess that means you won't be working out tonight after all.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

Hate to burst all your Bubbles, but I will hopefully be meeting Sister Devlin in about 3 weeks!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So I guess that means you won't be working out tonight after all.


Hater....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hate to burst all your Bubbles, but I will hopefully be meeting Sister Devlin in about 3 weeks!!!


make sure she wears that hot pink number in her gallery....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hate to burst all your Bubbles, but I will hopefully be meeting Sister Devlin in about 3 weeks!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hate to burst all your Bubbles, but I will hopefully be meeting Sister Devlin in about 3 weeks!!!


Take a good picture.  I'll be meeting Fitgirl.  We can swap.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hate to burst all your Bubbles, but I will hopefully be meeting Sister Devlin in about 3 weeks!!!



 

That is the plan.  You may also get to me the infamous Red that I have mentioned that is currently in Iraq.  He is scheduled to arrive back state side on or about March 1 and told him, "I was going to the Arnold (if I get the weekend off, which I should) and if he wanted to spend time with me than he better plan to attend the Arnold." Lucky for me he is into lifting too so it is something he will enjoy.



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> make sure she wears that hot pink number in her gallery....



 Sorry that number rarely comes out and only for private showing. 

*Trip*-Aww, it's ok there will be other times I'm sure that a meeting could be worked out.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry that number rarely comes out and only for private showing.



Hmm....so she DOES stil have it....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

I didn't post it last night, but I worked abs a bit yesterday.  I'm going to pay for it tomorrow.

*2/15/2006- Abs*
Situps x 30, 20
Bicycles x 20 each side, 20 each side
Laying leg raises x 30, 30

Today I worked with trainer focusing on isolating chest.  I dropped the weight a bit, but upped the reps. We did this as a circuit of sorts. 

*2/16/2006-Chest*-weights are per arm

warmup: walked 1/4 mile, jogged 1/2 mile, walked 1/4 mile

*Hammer Strength Iso lateral decline chest press*
20 x 12, 12

*Hammer Strength Iso lateral incline chest press*
20 x 12, 12

*Pushups*
BW x 10 + 10 (on knees), 10 + 10 (on knees)

*Decline situps with twist at top* Done in the middle of the above circuit
25-30 (lost count when abs started screaming and trainer kept saying nope didn't count didn't touch both knees  )

*Single arm cross over**
20 x 12 + 1 negative

*Cardio*
Treadmill- 25 minutes at 3% incline
5 minutes at speeds 2.5, 3.3, 3.8, 4.3, 3.5

*The single arm cross over was done by sitting at a 90 degree angle on the seat of the Hammer strength iso lateral incline bench and then pressing the weight across the chest. Hope that makes sense.

By the end of this workout, my range of motion when I tried to cross my arms across my chest was seriously decreased.   Trainer scored me a nice pump  The chances I'm going to feel it tomorrow are pretty good.  This was a different workout, but really good due to the isoaltion of the chest.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice workout, Dev.  You still planning on doing a comp soon?  Date?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Nice workout, Dev.  You still planning on doing a comp soon?  Date?



I would like to do one and I was shooting for maybe May, but my diet is no where near on point for that.  I like how my arms, chest, back and even abs are coming, but the legs especially the quads, hams, and hips need lots of work.  My trainer is gearing our sessions towards "scultping" and on my own I work on adding muscle.  So long story short, keep posted for updates on possible competition.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So I guess that means you won't be working out tonight after all.


He wont be 'working out' per say but he'll be working something out later


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2006)

Good lookin circuit there Dev!  Iso work is killer you'll feel it tomorrow LOL!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 17, 2006)

Great w/o girl!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> He wont be 'working out' per say but he'll be working something out later



If he's wearing his thong, I guess he'd be doing a forearm workout.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2006)

Way to go Dev !  Looking good on the wo's ,  you must be the trainers best client .


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner--2*-ohh come on just hop on a plane, say it to scout out properties


 


			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry that number rarely comes out and only for private showing.


 
so...u gonna meet me at the door with that, or put it on later....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome w/o Sister Devlin, I say go for the comp.!!! Get your diet in check and Go For IT!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey, just thought of somethin.......................... Thinking about one in May huh??? Are you gonna do the Show-Mes with me???


----------



## Devlin (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey, just thought of somethin.......................... Thinking about one in May huh??? Are you gonna do the Show-Mes with me???



 

If I do a competition I think that would be an ideal one to be the first ever for me.  Plus it would help knowing I would have you there providing huge support.  However, as I said the diet is an issue and my work schedule is a bigger issue.  May is our busiest month at work so it hard to get the time off then. 

I am feeling yesterday's workout, despite the low volume.  

*Burner*- I think having it on under a trench coat would work  

*Gary*-Thanks.  I don't know if I am his best, but I'm probably the "fittest" of his female clients and one of the few of his female clients that works out as frequently with high volume free weights.  

*Trip*-Agghhh Burner in a thong   Men in thongs


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Let me know, would definatly be there for ya if ya did that!!! Best wishes for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 17, 2006)

*Doug*-Thanks.  I'm feeling it a bit today.

*DB*-It didn't seem like a lot, but it was focused. I was feeling a pump after each set  I am feeling it a bit.

Well I went to work today, but after an hour Mom put her foot down and sent me home.  The severe weather change (68 yesterday, 33 for a high today) caused me to have a killer migraine.  The temps dropped during the night and through the morning making the migraine worse as the morning went.  After an hour at work, I was more than ready to throw in the towel.  I came home, crawled into bed and alternated between sleep and  .  My abs are really loving me now after heaving the guts up for hours.  Still have a very slight headache, but trying to slowly introduce fluids and crackers to the tummy which should eliminate the remaing headache. Today is a day I really curse Mother Nature for being a bitch, for not being to make up her mind what the weather should be, and for granting me a body that sensitive to severe barametric pressure changes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

I find that when I'm sick and can't keep any food down, a protein drink (mixed with water) will sometimes work.  Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2006)

Migranes suck.  hope you are feeling better !!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 18, 2006)

*Trip*-Interesting, thanks I'll have to try that next time. Unfortanetly I know there will be a next time.

*Kal*-That they do.  I've had them all my life and would only wish them on my worst enemies. I'm feeling better now, but will need another 24 hours to be back to 100%.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 18, 2006)

Shake it, Dev (the migrane)


----------



## Devlin (Feb 18, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Shake it, Dev (the migrane)



I did Battled the snow and ice covered roads this morning and went to work.  Then hit the gym for cardio.

*Cardio*-40 minutes
Treadmill: 25 minutes 3% incline
2 minutes @ 2.5 (too slow)
3 minutes @ 3.0
5 minutes @ 3.5, 4.0, 5.3, 3.5

Eliptcal-15 minutes
10 minutes @ level 4 9120-180 RPM)
5 minutes @ level 2 (150-170 RPM) 

I don't know how Arch does the eliptcal at levels 14, 15, 16.  Level 4 had my quads burning.  I would have liked to do a bit more cardio, but gym was closing.  Atleast I got done what I did and it felt really good.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's see....

Laundry--check
Gym--check
at work by 1pm--check
me after 20 ounces of coffee and a "thermogenic energy drink"

*Shoulders & Back*

*Dumbbell shoulder press*
15 x 12, 12
20 x 5 pause +2

*Front and side raises*
10 x 8, 8, 8

*Upright rows*
30 x 12, 12, 12

Time: 15 minutes 

*Hammer strength low row*(weights on hammer strength are for each arm)
30 x 12
35 x 12
40 x 10

*Hammer strength high row*
35 x 12
45 x 12
55 x 9 

*Straight arm lat press down*
20 x 12
30 x 10
40 x 6 

*Lat pull downs*
60 x 12
70 x 10, 9(thought this was 80 and wondered why it was so easy)
80 x 4

*Assisted pullups*
-50 x 5
-40 x 4.5
-30 x 3.5 (shoulders trembling here 

Time: 25 minutes
Total time: 40 minutes 

I flew through this workout so I could get to work.  Very little rest between sets, just enough to add plates or set up next exercise.  Overall very pleased with this workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

Awesome Cardio, and Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin!!! Great job on all those thumbs up too!!! You are doing simply amazing!!! Glad the migraine is gone too!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2006)

I have only one thing to say about that workout:


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 19, 2006)

Okay, who flies through their w/o so they can go to work?  You're crazy girl.     Great w/o!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Okay, who flies through their w/o so they can go to work?  You're crazy girl.     Great w/o!



 Thanks.   Did I mention I not always sane?  Actually, OT pay the boss is willing shelling out provides lots of encouragement  

*Trip*-Thanks  

*Arch*-Thank you that means a lot to me.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice job, Wonderwoman!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice job, Wonderwoman!



 That's a new one.  Thanks.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2006)

absolutely crazy!!   from migraine to speedy workout...what a recovery!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> absolutely crazy!!   from migraine to speedy workout...what a recovery!!



Thanks.  After having migraines all my life, I've learned how to bounce back as quickly as possible.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow hun that was one hell of a workout!!!

Glad to see someone else besides myself is doing back/delts together.  I love that combo....push/pull in the same workout just works so great for me!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice wo Dev   You were flying !


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

g'morning!
Guess the migrane is all better?
Helluva workout! Were ya gruntng? Making the guys around you feel inadequate?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

*Gary*-Thanks, but no where near as fast as Arch  

*Burner*-Yep gone till the next one which could be next week when hormones take a dive, the joys of being a woman   No I wasn't making any noises, I'm one of the strong silent types.  I did notice a couple guys watching and they did seem to step aside when I approached the weight racks  

I took yesterday off from the gym, no way I'm dealing with the monday crowd.  Will be heading there tonight, thinking of doing just arms, abs and cardio.  I was kinda down today and think it is withdraw from not working out  Ohh well I should try and get some work done today.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

Chin up, Devlin.  Easy for me to say, I'm on vacation in sunny Florida


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

..rub it in, sir....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

Hiya hottie!
Really? Not even a little grunting? hhmm...
I know the depression of not going to the gym...I haven't felt my muscles 'full' for what..3 weeks now.. 
I am REALLY gonna have to force myself to go again...till it becomes 2nd nature again...
how's the drama doing in the office?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah thanks Boiler.  I'm sitting here freezing my ass off thank you very much.   

Well let's see on this episode of _As the Office Turns_.....

We have 2 different construction crews working around the office filling up our parking lot, making noise (not too much), making a mess, but not too bad.  Mom has been coming into the office in bad moods the last couple days and the secretary and I both walk on egg shells around her for a few hours till we can perk her up.  Otherwise we get our heads chopped off when we least expect it.  Mom apparently is still pissed that her son went to suture a laceration on sunday when he said he was going to work in the office, but that a whole other episode  Overall it not bad in here, just have to watch what we say to mom or the she flips and chops a head off.  Boss is civil and actually jokes around with me when mom not around. he still kinda nasty and short with his mom, but she gives ragging on him about a lot of things and giving him an attitude.  Basically it kinda funny to just sit back and watch the drama go round and around between the two of them.  They both are controlling, they stress each other out, and expect confrontations from each other.  

As for the "project" I'm working on....I have finished the data entry for 2005 and now working on getting 2006 up to date.  There is a light at the end of the tunnel  Just need the boss to finalize the data and invoicing can go out


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

hey! Doens't sound too bad....as far as other days in the office...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

No it been kind of sedate for a change.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

still freezing your ass off? I have a great way to warm it up....











lunges!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow hun that was one hell of a workout!!!
> 
> Glad to see someone else besides myself is doing *back/delts together*.  I love that combo....push/pull in the same workout just works so great for me!


 I'm contemplating doing that myself!!!
Glad theres a light at the end of your tunnel Sister Devlin!!! You deserve it!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Chin up, Devlin.  Easy for me to say, *I'm on vacation in sunny Florida*



 I live in Florida!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

*Burner*-Thanks....

*Arch*-To me back and delts just seem to go together really well  Thanks, I'm really looking forward to reaching that light.

I shouldn't have said that the drama at the office had settled, because right before I left work Mom pretty much was a powder keg ready to explode.  I defused her a bit, but boss is in for an earfull when he gets home.  The situation that set Mom off, left me feeling very uncomfortable (it wasn't mom going off that bothered me, but what prompted it) and I'm going to try and talk to boss tomorrow about it.  Ended up going to the gym and working off the stress.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I live in Florida!


How do you stand the heat down here, Nuke?  It's been 80 and that's about all I care for.  St. Louis was way too hot and humid for me when I lived there.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

As I'm sure you have noticed I rarely if ever ever perform isolation exercises for biceps and occassionaly isolate the triceps.  As a result, I don't have a "routine" for an arm only day so I basically winged this workout  

*Cardio, Arms & Abs*

*Treadmill*-20 minutes
15% incline
5 minutes @ speeds 2.5, 3.0, 3.5, 3.8

*Dumbbell bicep curls*
15 x 15
20 x 8
Opps forgot to do a third set.

*Tricep Press downs*
20 x 15
30 x 6
35 x 3 + 1negative

*Rope Curls*(Stole from Billie   )
20 x 12
25 x 8
30 x 5

*Overhead tricep extensions*
20 x 12
25 x 8
30 x 6

*Decline Situps*
15, 15, 15 

*Laying leg raises*
20, 30, 30

*Bicycles* (# done to each side)
20, 20, 20 

*Concentration curls* (tossed at end as an after thought)
15 x 8, 8
10 x 10

Over all this was an ok workout.  Abs got hit hard by the decline situps  . Still feeling the triceps now  , but feel I neglected the biceps.  Ohh well there is always next time.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

I have changed up my "plan" for my workouts.  I had initially planned to do:

Sunday--Legs
Monday--Off, maybe cardio
Tuesday--Back
Wednesday--Cardio
Thursday--Chest
Friday--Cardio 
Saturday--Cardio and abs

However, my trainer and I work together on thursdays and he wants to focus on a different muscle group each week.  So what I plan to do is continue with the above lifting schedule, but rotate the body parts.  That probably didn't make sense. Let's see here is a sample...

Week 1
Sunday--Legs
Monday--Off, maybe cardio
Tuesday--Back
Wednesday--Cardio
Thursday--Chest
Friday--Cardio 
Saturday--Cardio and abs

Week 2....
Sunday--Back
Monday--Off, maybe cardio
Tuesday--Chest
Wednesday--Cardio
Thursday--Legs
Friday--Cardio 
Saturday--Cardio and abs

Week 3...
Sunday--Chest
Monday--Off, maybe cardio
Tuesday--Legs
Wednesday--Cardio
Thursday--Back
Friday--Cardio 
Saturday--Cardio and abs

I will just have to be ready to adapt week to week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

Good lookin workout there!  And sounds good to rotate with the trainer! Eventaully you will know what your doing and you can sorta do  things on your own not depending on him....not that you are now but you know what I mean!

I think shoulders/back is a great combo!!!  I have never felt so strong with my shoulders since I've started doing this....even when I work shoulders solo!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How do you stand the heat down here, Nuke?  It's been 80 and that's about all I care for.  St. Louis was way too hot and humid for me when I lived there.



Going to the beach with bikini clad women makes up for it.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 22, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> *Coming home from *the beach with bikini clad women makes up for it.


Nuke, you're a playa!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Going to the beach with bikini clad women makes up for it.



And Heather doesn't object?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And Heather doesn't object?



My guess is he can look, but can't touch  I call that "window shopping"


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

To my surprise, my biceps have DOMS today  Guess I worked them harder than I thought.  

As for _As the Office Turns_....Mom still not happy with son, but she has simmered down.  The secretary and I have decided I need to try and get the boss to see reality on a few things.  I have started on that mission, but have to be suttle about it.  Stay tuned, I'm sure he will do something that will set Mom off today.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> As for _As the Office Turns_....Mom still not happy with son, but she has simmered down.  The secretary and I have decided I need to try and get the boss to see reality on a few things.  I have started on that mission, but have to be suttle about it.  Stay tuned, I'm sure he will do something that will set Mom off today.


 I love this....our own little personal drame series!

Best of luck to ya Dev...or should I say 007!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good lookin workout there!  And sounds good to rotate with the trainer! Eventaully you will know what your doing and you can sorta do  things on your own not depending on him....not that you are now but you know what I mean!
> 
> I think shoulders/back is a great combo!!!  I have never felt so strong with my shoulders since I've started doing this....even when I work shoulders solo!


I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

I've actually started to like the rotating schedule.  It keeps the workouts fresh and keeps me thinking week to week so I don't over train anything.

I've also noticed my shoulders are stronger. However, I'm still working on getting off pull up welfare.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2006)

Pull up welfare?  How much do you actually get on that??  I think I need to get on that program myself!!   

Sounds like all is well....oh yeah, I'm loving the mini-series...is that going to be made for TV?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Pull up welfare?  How much do you actually get on that??  I think I need to get on that program myself!!



You can get whatever you need.  We're all trying to catch yellowmoomba.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Pull up welfare?  How much do you actually get on that??  I think I need to get on that program myself!!
> 
> Sounds like all is well....oh yeah, I'm loving the mini-series...is that going to be made for TV?



Welcome to my journal Fitgirl 

All is as well as can be.  As for the pull up welfare...well the goal is to get off it as soon as possible or find different types of welfare (machine versus using a resistance band).

A mini series  god help me.  I already lived one made for tv movie and not ready for another


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you, thank you for the welcome!   It's quite nice in here!

Oh, I took a looksy at your gallery too.....WOW!  girl you are tiny!!!!

I see the workouts work!   Hmmm....maybe I need to get back to liftin' on a regular basis?  I feel like I'm starting to get "burnerized".


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Our secretary just had me laughing so hard it hurt (granted abs hurting from yesterday).  A vet friend of my boss just dropped off some homemade "cookies."  We see chocolate and both dive in, take a bite, and secretary comes out with....."Ohh yuck, how dare she make these _healthy_."  "Cookies are not supposed to be _healthy_."  They are really good, but they are on the healthy side.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And Heather doesn't object?


That WAS Heather.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm starting to get "burnerized".


keep it up....yer gonna get spanked...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> keep it up....yer gonna get spanked...




Ohh but my guess is she would enjoy that


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

...you do have a point....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nuke, you're a playa!


Don't hate the playa, hate the game!   


			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And Heather doesn't object?


I'm sure she does her fair share of "looking" too!   


			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> My guess is he can look, but can't touch  I call that "window shopping"



 Isn' that how it always is.  Besides, I spend most of the time at the beach tending to my son while Heather sunbaths with her girlfriends.  We are still working on his fear of bodies of water.  He fell off a dock and into a lake when he was about 2 1/2.  He then started going under the dock.  Pretty scary stuff.  We were all traumatized that day.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...you do have a point....



 



			
				dougnukem said:
			
		

> Isn' that how it always is. Besides, I spend most of the time at the beach tending to my son while Heather sunbaths with her girlfriends. We are still working on his fear of bodies of water. He fell off a dock and into a lake when he was about 2 1/2. He then started going under the dock. Pretty scary stuff. We were all traumatized that day.



Ohh wow, I bet that was a very traumatizing day for all.  Atleast he safe now and hopefully one day he will over come the fear.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow , this is a busy place  

Hi Miss Dev


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Cardio only day and I was a bit disappointed.  My stamina was not up to par today    I still managed to knock out a decent session.

*Cardio*-45 minutes

*Stairmill*-15 minutes (wanted 20   )
5 minutes @ level 5
5 minutes @ level 7
1 minute @ level 6 (had to catch my breath   )
2 minutes @ level 9 (legs got so tight I couldn't keep this level up    )
3 minutes @ level 5 
Total: 1.2 miles

*Treadmill*-30 minutes @ 3% incline
2 minutes @ 2.5 (too slow)
2 minutes @ 3.0 (still felt too slow)
3 minutes @ 3.5
15 minutes @ 4.0
3 minutes @ 4.3 (shins starting to beg for mercy here)
5 minutes @ 4.0
Total: 2 miles

Was very disappointed that I had to drop the speed on the stairmill to catch my breath and even more disappointed that I couldn't maintain level 9 for 5 minutes.  My legs especially the calfs got really tight on the stairmill for some reason today.  I'm thinking it is because I haven't been massaging my legs at night with the freeze gel.  The treadmill was a different story.  I was able to cruise on there today.    When I took it up to 4.3, it didn't feel bad till the end when the shins started to speak up.  That's when I also said to myself, "Opps I think the plan is to do legs tomorrow, better not punish them too much today." So backed it down to save the legs and appease the shins for today.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow , this is a busy place
> 
> Hi Miss Dev



Hey Gary   Just a typical day around here.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2006)

things will pick up Dev...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Heya Dev!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> things will pick up Dev...



Ohh I know they will in time. 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Dev!



Morning


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2006)

morning


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning



Morning   Long time no see.  How have you been?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

good morning, hottie!

How was your water intake? Maybe they cramped up for not enough water?

Not to sound casual, but you know how bodies work: Some day you are the windshield,others you are the bug. 
I know all about getting upset that you can't get the weight / time / rep, whatever that you know you can and have done previously....just keep pressing on..


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good morning, hottie!
> 
> How was your water intake? Maybe they cramped up for not enough water?
> 
> ...



The water intake could be the issue.  It not as high as it should be.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Dr. Burner to the rescue!
Now...I ma gonna need you to step into my office and disrobe.
No, there isn't any reason to have you there nekked while checking your electrolites, but it will make me happy...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

Dev....

good one Burner!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

Not a bad cardio session for not being "in the zone".  You know what I say about workouts (and the same applies to cardio sessions).  Workouts are like sex.  When it's good, it's great.  And when it's bad, it's still pretty good.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Not a bad cardio session for not being "in the zone".  You know what I say about workouts (and the same applies to cardio sessions).  Workouts are like sex.  When it's good, it's great.  And when it's bad, it's still pretty good.




Thanks Trip, but I disagree on the like sex part, when it bad it bad and the only thing that has a chance of making bad sex half way decent is if I atleast get mine.  If I don't get it forget it, it bad with no hope of recovery.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

Ohh but then again, I haven't had any in months  That should be resolved in T minus 7 (maybe 8) days


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks Trip, but I disagree on the like sex part, when it bad it bad and the only thing that has a chance of making bad sex half way decent is if I atleast get mine. If I don't get it forget it, it bad with no hope of recovery.


 


			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh but then again, I haven't had any in months


Oh...I see you are still disrobed. I have a prescription for you. 
(I cold have taken this a cople leels further...but that would not have been gentlemanly...)


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Dev, how goes it?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hi Dev, how goes it?



It going, but I'm getting  of data entry. Looking forward to going to the gym tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

only a couple more hours...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope all is well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I cold have taken this a cople leels further...



Translation, please.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Translation, please.



I believe he meant to type...."I could have taken this a couple levels further..."

*Arch*-So far so good.  Boss wasn't too happy when I told him I'm taking the first weekend in March off, but he said ok reluctantly. I think he knew he owes me atleast the weekend.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

A very different "leg day" today.....

*Cardio legs*

*Warmup*-18 minutes
Eliptical-Level 1
RPM 170-190

*Track*-15 +/- minutes
1/2 mile walk
1/2 mile jog 3.5-4 minutes   (not good I was wheezing so bad that my trainer could hear it, I never wheeze unless some 'bug' residing in my chest   )
1/2 mile walk

*Stairs* (about 24 steps one way)- 5+/- minutes
6 round trips running up and down 

*Track*
1/4 mile walk

10 minute shin massage  

*Treadmill*-10 minutes
10% incline 5 minutes at levels 2.5 & 3.0

Total time- about 50 minutes

*Stretching*
20-30 minutes of stretching legs and shins in sauna

I was sweating pretty good by the end of the workout and after the sauna I was....well drenched, but the workout and the sauna felt really good.  I wasn't happy that I started wheezing.  To me that confirms that I have a little bit of a cold sitting in my chest   Just going to have to tough it out and hope it doesn't get worse.  My trainer decided he wanted to work on my shins and I wasn't about to turn down a massage.    As soon as he hit the knot on my left shin he was like "OMG I have never felt such a hard knot on a shin!  I can't believe you aren't cringing in pain when I press on it. That is great, a tough woman, I like."  I have a really high tolerance to pain which is good and bad.  My trainer worked on the knot and managed to get it to relax a fair amount, but I still have to work on it more. I will see how the legs feel tomorrow and if they ok, I will work them again tomorrow with weights.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice "leg" day!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I believe he meant to type...."I could have taken this a couple levels further..."


You are correct! guess the 'U's didn't wanna work for me....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow a killer wo *AND* a massage  

MMMMMMM stretching legs in a sauna


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow a killer wo *AND* a massage
> 
> MMMMMMM stretching legs in a sauna


Talk about playing with a guys emotions


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Arch*-So far so good.  Boss wasn't too happy when I told him I'm taking the first weekend in March off, but he said ok reluctantly. I think he knew he owes me atleast the weekend.



Damn girl, you need to learn to negotiate better.  You should have asked for the first weekend in March, the first weekend in April, the third weekend in April and the Third weekend in May.  Then he would have said "well maybe a couple of them, but I can't be shorthanded for all four".  Then you could have a free pass to the Archies (show-me's), too.

Great cardio.  There's a guy in Colorado I know that will massage your shins for free.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Damn girl, you need to learn to negotiate better.  You should have asked for the first weekend in March, the first weekend in April, the third weekend in April and the Third weekend in May.  Then he would have said "well maybe a couple of them, but I can't be shorthanded for all four".  Then you could have a free pass to the Archies (show-me's), too.
> 
> Great cardio.  There's a guy in Colorado I know that will massage your shins for free.



Oh I knew better than to ask for more than the first weekend in March.  There is a standing rule, "NO time off between March and June." That is our busiest time when vet works 7 days a week 12-15 hours a day.  I'm the lead tech so I'll be working 4 or 5 days a week.  Last year I was _averaging_ 5 days a week....75 hours a week and going to the gym after work


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

So far, my left shin a tad achy, but other than that nadda so legs tonight


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

Great workout Dev...I'm going to try that tomorrow when I go to the gym!  

Glad you go the weekend off next week, Work on the August thing, okay?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

OK, I went back and wrote down that workout....I"m going to do it tomorrow morning!  I'm excited!!

I need a new routine so very bad!!!  Arch??


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Have you tried Mentzer's stuff?  I just started and love it.  Plus, very little time needed.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

HIT...high intensity, low volume kinda stuff.  I have the whole routine listed on page 77 of my journal, post #1525.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, I went back and wrote down that workout....I"m going to do it tomorrow morning!  I'm excited!!
> 
> I need a new routine so very bad!!!  Arch??



 Wow, that's great that you like that workout.  If it helps you that's even better.  I didn't think it was that special or hard compared to some of the other workouts I have done, but it was a more than decent cardio workout.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

I toasted my legs today in a fantastic workout 

*Legs*

Warmup-Treadmill 10 minutes
3% 5 minutes at speeds 3.0, 3.5

*35 degree Nebula leg press*
Standard foot placement / feet wide and toes at 45 degree angle / Feet together 
90 x 12 / 12/ 12
140 x 10 / 10/ 10 
170 x 8 /8 /8 

*Single leg hamstring press*
20 x 12
30 x 10
35 x 8 

*Hammer Strength Single leg extensions*
15 x 8, 8 
20 x 7 

*Abductor*
90 x 12
115 x 10

*Adductors*
115 x 12, 12

*SLDL*
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 10 

*Seated calf raises*
90 x 12
115 x 10, 10

*Standing calf raises*
120 x 12
160 x 12
180 x 10 

Stretchine: 10 minutes in sauna

I wanted to stretch for longer but gym was closing so had to cut the stretching short.  Legs was trembling and felt like jelly by the time I finished the workout.  Current the odds are 2 to 1 against me making it to the gym tomorrow since the odds I will be able to atleast half way walk are even money


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

Great job, Dev.  You are really pushing those calves.  Great workout.

I'll take the long odds.  You're a tough cookie.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Great job, Dev.  You are really pushing those calves.  Great workout.
> 
> I'll take the long odds.  You're a tough cookie.



Pushing? More like punishing.  I'm pushing the knee and to my surprise it  holding up.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin!!! Look at ALL those thumbs up!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, I went back and wrote down that workout....I"m going to do it tomorrow morning!  I'm excited!!
> 
> *I need a new routine so very bad!!!  Arch?? *


  Did someone call me???


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

damn...everyone is switching to HIT!!  Maybe Deadbolt will still do p/rr/s with me


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> damn...everyone is switching to HIT!!  Maybe Deadbolt will still do p/rr/s with me



 I haven't switched. It's tempting to switch to HIT for the quick brutal workout, however.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> damn...everyone is switching to HIT!!  Maybe Deadbolt will still do p/rr/s with me


Billie, 
how long you been doing PRRS ?  I keep coming back to it but whenever I switch to something different like max ot or bfl for awhile,  I make some great gains in strength on the new program. My gains in lean mass/fat loss stay the same no matter what program I use ( so far ) guess thats more diet/cardio.

Switching to a different program doesn't mean the one you're doing isn't a good one but switching could renew/increase your enthusiasm/desire to be in the gym. You can always go back . I'm sure I will .

Hi Dev


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 25, 2006)

Great w/o Dev!  
Right now I'm developing a new workout style.  It involves taking a DB and hitting anyone that is whoring a bench or machine that you need.  Kind of like supersetting, but more fun.  I'm thinking of callin' it HISS or High Intensity Smackdown Style!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Great w/o Dev!
> Right now I'm developing a new workout style.  It involves taking a DB and hitting anyone that is whoring a bench or machine that you need.  Kind of like supersetting, but more fun.  I'm thinking of callin' it HISS or High Intensity Smackdown Style!



 Someone has more anger issues than me I think  

I got to the gym so late last night that the place was a ghost town.  It was great! 

So far I am able to walk.  Calfs a little tight, but no DOMS.....yet.  I do have a mild headache, but it "trauma" induced.  My youngest dog likes to jump up after I put her harness on for a walk.  However, last night in her excitment she didn't wait until I was out of the way.  I was bent over putting the harness on when she exploded straight up nailing me with her hard little head right above the right eye (at the temple).  I had a nice quarter sized hematoma blow right up as I was seeing stars.  I iced it within minutes, but I still have a nice quater size lump and bruise right on my temple by my right eye.  It even extends towards the bridge of my nose and under my eyebrow.  It could be worse, an inch lower and she would have nailed my glasses and who knows what the inpact would have done to them and my face. Ohh well, life goes on as long as I have advil, I'll be fine.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin!!! Look at ALL those thumbs up!!!



 Excellent work there Dev.  Did you save any of those s for me?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Excellent work there Dev.  Did you save any of those s for me?



I think I saved a few for you, but there is always   and  left.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Great w/o Dev!
> Right now I'm developing a new workout style.  It involves taking a DB and hitting anyone that is whoring a bench or machine that you need.  Kind of like supersetting, but more fun.  I'm thinking of callin' it HISS or High Intensity Smackdown Style!



I like it.  After you do the training, I guess you will be HISSy fit!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I like it.  After you do the training, I guess you will be HISSy fit!



 Very punny, Pylon.  Very punny.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I like it.  After you do the training, I guess you will be HISSy fit!



I just don't know how to respond to that.  Think Trip's responce summed it up.

Well DOMS are starting to set in. Lower back and hams are starting to speak up. However, the bruise on my temple is speaking a bit louder.  The dull headache has not gone away, it did get a bit worse, but then it had been about 5 hours since I had taken advil.  Even the day light coming in the window bothering me.    Mom at the office said I look pale today and she strongly suggested I go home to rest since she thinks I may have a mild concusion.  I have a lot of work I want to get done so I didn't dare mention to her I've felt nauseous all day or she would have physically pushed me out of the office.   Hopefully the last round of advil I took will kick in a bt more.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I just don't know how to respond to that.  Think Trip's responce summed it up.
> 
> Well DOMS are starting to set in. Lower back and hams are starting to speak up. However, the bruise on my temple is speaking a bit louder.  The dull headache has not gone away, it did get a bit worse, but then it had been about 5 hours since I had taken advil.  Even the day light coming in the window bothering me.    Mom at the office said I look pale today and she strongly suggested I go home to rest since she thinks I may have a mild concusion.  I have a lot of work I want to get done so I didn't dare mention to her I've felt nauseous all day or she would have physically pushed me out of the office.   Hopefully the last round of advil I took will kick in a bt more.



You ever try any of the Excederin lineup?  We use their Tension Headache stuff all the time.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> You ever try any of the Excederin lineup?  We use their Tension Headache stuff all the time.



I have, but don't currently have any.  Plus excederin has a ton of caffine in it and don't think it would be wise to take any more caffine at the moment.  I accidently popped an ephedra capsule when I was taking advil (it was mixed in the bottle I keep in my lunch bag for work).  Ohh well so I will be jittery for a few hours.  Atleast my headache is back down to a very very dull ache.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)

I like their Sinus headache stuff too...

I know that being knocked out by your dog isn't fun....but think of the laughs you and the rest of us will have over it later on


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I like their Sinus headache stuff too...
> 
> I know that being knocked out by your dog isn't fun....but think of the laughs you and the rest of us will have over it later on



Ohh I know and it so pleasant to look at the nice black and blue lump on my forehead.  Atleast she missed my eye, how much fun would it be to explain getting a black eye from my little 18 lb dog.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ladydevlin2002/detail?.dir=1c72&.dnm=d6ba.jpg&.src=ph

That's a link to a pic of the child that hit me.     Can't get the pic to post.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)

do you have 2 dogs??? I like the one of her sitting on the back of the couch...

I'll have to get some pics of my babies to show you


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> do you have 2 dogs??? I like the one of her sitting on the back of the couch...
> 
> I'll have to get some pics of my babies to show you



Yep I have 2 Jack Russell Terriorists.  They are actually full sisters, but 2 years a part.  We no longer live in that apartment, we now have one with a huge balcony and sliding doors which they love.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)

My dog is a blue heeler (suppose to be full blooded, but I think the mama dog musta slept with the mailman if ya know what I mean!) the other is her pup, a mix with a beagle...they aren't anything fancy, but they are my sweethearts


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> My dog is a blue heeler (suppose to be full blooded, but I think the mama dog musta slept with the mailman if ya know what I mean!) the other is her pup, a mix with a beagle...they aren't anything fancy, but they are my sweethearts


Blue Heelers are smart dogs.  They use them on a lot of golf courses up here to herd geese off the course and into the water


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

My tummy had finally settled down and I was all set to make an attempt at going to the gym tonight, when boss called into office regarding a late appointment.  It seems the owner of the farm, while knowing the vet would have to return to the farm tonight, had other plans for her evening and there would be no one at the farm to assist the vet.  Needless to say, I ended up staying and going out to help the vet.   I should have listened to mom and split early afternoon, instead I ended up at work for 12 hours and gym closed an hour before I even left the office so it was home to rest for the night instead.  Ohh well rest will do me good.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

@#$#^&@#@ You mean I lost my bet I can't be having bad Karma like that with Vegas coming up in a few weeks, Dev!
 You gotta work.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> @#$#^&@#@ You mean I lost my bet I can't be having bad Karma like that with Vegas coming up in a few weeks, Dev!
> You gotta work.




Sorry.....

Blame it on the post foaling mare that had complications from delivering baby and the mare that has issues conceiving a baby


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry.....
> 
> Blame it on the post foaling mare that had complications from delivering baby and the mare that has issues conceiving a baby



Maybe we will...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 26, 2006)

I hit the gym this morning before work, but didn't have to rush this time.  

*Chest*

*Dumbbell pullovers*
20 x 15
30 x 12, 12 

*Dumbbell Incline benchpress*
22.5 x 12, 12
25 x 9 

*Dumbbell decline bench press ss with decline dumbbell fly*
15 x 12...15 x 12
15 x 12...15 x 12
20 x 10...20 x 8 

*Dips*
BW x 6, 6,  8 

*Flat bench press*
45 x 10
65 x 3  
65 x 4  

*Pushups*
BW x 7 
on knees x 10, 10  

I really wanted to do flat bench before dips, but benches were occupied. When one did open up I snagged it, but another guy had been heading for it. Opps  ohh well you snooze, you lose.  Surprisingly he didn't say a word, but he did watch  Overall I'm happy with this workout.  Chest and even arms are still trembling a bit and I finished working out almost 2 hours ago.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 26, 2006)

Opps forgot to add, headache all gone, but still have a lump and a bruise


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2006)

wOw thats alot of sets for chest hun!  21 if you count the supersets.  I would be trembling if I did that many LOL.

Good workout though you seem to be getting stronger on chest!

Bumb?  Headache??  What did I miss?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

Excellent w/o Sister Devlin, nice Thumbs progression on alot of lifts!!!
What lump and bruise???


----------



## Devlin (Feb 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> wOw thats alot of sets for chest hun!  21 if you count the supersets.  I would be trembling if I did that many LOL.
> 
> Good workout though you seem to be getting stronger on chest!
> 
> Bumb?  Headache??  What did I miss?



See previous page....My dog jumped up when I was bent over and nailed me on the temple with her head.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I really wanted to do flat bench before dips, but benches were occupied. When one did open up I snagged it, but another guy had been heading for it. Opps  ohh well you snooze, you lose.  Surprisingly he didn't say a word, but he did watch






			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> still have a lump and a bruise



The guy probably took one look at you and decided it wouldn't be too smart to mess with the tough chick.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

Ouch, shall I Smite her??? LOL!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ouch, shall I Smite her??? LOL!!!



Thanks but no, she immediately layed down and cowered (sp?). She didn't do it on purpose and she knew she hurt me. 



			
				Trip said:
			
		

> The guy probably took one look at you and decided it wouldn't be too smart to mess with the tough chick.



 I did look at him with a look of "  don't you dare take that bench it mine." I did feel a little bad for him he was about 6'3" and 250ish and here I am only 5'4" 116


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ouch, shall I Smite her??? LOL!!!



Smity nice offer.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

Routine day off from the gym today.  I'm feeling yesterday's chest workout and will be back in the gym tomorrow.  However, I've definitely got a sinus/chest cold.  Went to bed last night coughing and with a sore throat.  Woke up this morning still coughing, even more sore throat and half my voice gone. Currently living on daytime sinus drugs which is helping alot.  Hope it just viral.  I don't have time to be sick.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 27, 2006)

Hope you feel better, Dev.  Are you counting down the minutes yet?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hope you feel better, Dev.  Are you counting down the minutes yet?




Thanks Trip.  Hopefully it just viral and I'll kick it in a couple days.  Countig down the minutes? For which event in my life? There's 3 upcoming events I could be counting down for


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks Trip. Hopefully it just viral and I'll kick it in a couple days.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


  heard nothin but great stuff about that!!! Hope you feel better soon my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion Monkey.  I may pick some up of that or Zicam.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hope you feel better, Dev.  Are you counting down the minutes yet?



Ok here are the count downs....

1. about T minus 2 hours and all except about 30 exams enetered into the new database (the last 30 horses are scheduled to be examined this afternoon).

2. As long as he made it safely to Kuwait and his flights are on time...Red will be home sometime tomorrow.

3. Red arrives at my appartment hopefully thursday night.

4. Leave for the Arnold saturday morning sometime


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

THings are looking good for you my Friend, hope it all works out!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok here are the count downs....
> 
> 1. about T minus 2 hours and all except about 30 exams enetered into the new database (the last 30 horses are scheduled to be examined this afternoon). Done
> 
> ...



I may actually get out of work early for a change 

Correction.....Leaving work now.  It's not even 4:30PM  I'll actually be at the gym by about 5PM


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

I didn't know you were sick. Are you feeling better? Hope Red gets home safely


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok here are the count downs....
> 
> 1. about T minus 2 hours and all except about 30 exams enetered into the new database (the last 30 horses are scheduled to be examined this afternoon).
> 
> ...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I didn't know you were sick. Are you feeling better? Hope Red gets home safely



The sinus/head cold that has been going around finally caught up with me.  I am feeling better, but I'm also living on day time sinus meds.  I hope so too, just got to sit tight uptill I get a call.  

Hey Gary  Things are looking up.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

For a change got to the gym before the rush hour crowd and managed to get a decent leg workout in even though I had to swicth up my usual order of exercises.

*Legs*

Warmup-15 minutes
Treadmill- 5% incline
5 minutes at speeds 2.5, 3, 3.5

*Single Leg Hamstring presses*
20 x 12
30 x 10
35 x 8

*Nebula 35 degree leg press*
Standard foot placement / legs wide and toes pointed out at 45 degree angle / Feet together (Note: 3 placements done as a super set)
90 x 12 / 12 / 12
140 x 10 / 10 / 10
190 x 8 / 8 / 8  

*Abductors*
90 x 12
115 x 8, 8

*Adductors*
115 x 12 12
125 x 10 

*Hammer strength single leg extensions*
15 x 8, 10 
20 x 8 

Walk 1/2 mile (calf machine was occupied so walk out the tight quads)

*Standing calf raises*
120 x 12
160 x 12
180 x 12 

15 minbutes Stretching in sauna.

My knee was a little achy when driving to the gym, but amazingly it didn't bother me one bit during the workout.  Quads were extremely tight after the leg extensions so the walk while waiting for the calf machine really helped.  I was really happy with this workout, especialy since the knee is holding up.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Great w/o Sister Devlin, glad to see your stretching afterwards!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2006)

Looks like a great w/out.  Good job!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o Sister Devlin, glad to see your stretching afterwards!!! LOL!!!



 I don't mention it, but I also stretch the quads after each set on the sled.  I love strecthing in the sauna, it's so relaxing.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice wo Dev  

I would think you'd want to lighten up on the "good girls" if your man is coming home


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice workout, Dev.  Glad your kneee is holding up to the stresses of leg day.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Dev
> 
> I would think you'd want to lighten up on the "good girls" if your man is coming home



He most likely won't arrive at my place till thursday at the earliest, more likely friday afternoon.  Which is one reason I did them today  I will have a couple days to recover. The other reason being thursday I train with PT and we did legs last week so it upper body this week.   Regardless, he can always massage the sore parts and work out all the aches


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice workout, Dev.  Glad your kneee is holding up to the stresses of leg day.



Thanks.  I'm really happy it holding up.  I think switching to the single leg exercises has helped strength it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Dev
> 
> I would think you'd want to lighten up on the "good girls" if your man is coming home



I don't know, there is something about a girl that can give you a concussion with her thighs...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 28, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I don't know, there is something about a girl that can give you a concussion with her thighs...


 
Only if you EARN it!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

Did someone call me?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hiya Dev!
Happy Hump day!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I love strecthing in the sauna, it's so relaxing.


Did I even mention I love when you stretch in the sauna 

As for stretching after each working set....dont do to much stretching it actually decreases your strength.  Try and keep it light a minimal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> He most likely won't arrive at my place till thursday at the earliest, more likely friday afternoon.



So you won't be posting much here this weekend, will you?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

what would she post..I did 'cardio' here.....and then there....and then there....back to here....then there.....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2006)

I would say there is likely to be a lot of "posting"....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

bed posting


----------



## Devlin (Mar 1, 2006)

Well there won't be much posting from me during the rest of this week.  I'm back working in the field  Hello 12+ hour days that start at 6AM which means my butt is up and out of bed by 430AM.

Red is back in the states safe and sound  , but I won't get to see him for another day or two at the most.  Then we are off to the Arnold on saturday where we will be meeting up with Arch and any one else we bump into from here.  

Actually didn't feel as well today as I did yesterday.  At one point the pressure was so bad behind my right eye that when I bent over the eye started tearing.  However, I sucked it up, took more sinus meds and kept going.  Even went to the gym tonight for cardio   

*Cardio*-40 minutes

*Treadmill*-30 minutes at 3% incline
5 minutes at speeds: 2.5, 3, 3.5, 4, 4.3, 3.5
Heart rate 120 min 145 max

*Recumbant bike*-10 minutes
Level 4 (too tired to catch heartrate, rpm, or miles)

Didn't get any hint of legd DOMS until late this evening and then not bad.  Legs were really tight after the bike.  Went into the sauna for 10 minutes to stretch.  Now I'm extremely tired and feel like crap.  Gonna shower and head to bed so I can do it all again tomorrow.  I will try to catch up with everyones' journals, but no promises.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)

girl, you need to rest to get rid of that junk!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> girl, you need to rest to get rid of that junk!



I know and I'm trying, but there just not enough hours in a day. Plus today we have schedule on of my favorite things...potential horsey squats  Scheduled to xray 3-4 one year old horses, 34 xrays per horse


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

Good news.....No horsey squats today and got done work extremely early.


Bad news....No horsey squats because they were rescheduled for tomorrow. Even more bad news....today's workout was shoulders and back which if I get DOMS early tomorrow may leave me seriously hurting by the end of tomorrow if we still do radiographs and I have to wear a lead apron for about 2 hours while taking about 130+ radiographs  

Good news....Red made it back to the states safely last night , but will not arrive at my place until tommorrow evening.   He has things he needs to get done (a shave is first and foremost on my list for him, he grows a beard while in Iraq and he hasn't shaved in 4 months   ) and I have to work tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

Well my boss really did not want to do the radiographs today and he said I "sounded like shit" so he rescheduled them for tomorrow.  That way he could work on invoicing and I could "go home and rest."  Did that happen? Nope   I got home and vacummed the carpets and then shampooed them before going to the gym to train.    Honestly I feel better today than yesterday, but I do sound like shit and I'm coughing a bit more as well as sneezing a lot.  Ohh well, life doesn't slow down because I'm sick, just got to suck it up and keep going.


*Cardio*(Got to gym early)

*Treadmill*-30 minutes 3% incline
5 minutes at speeds 3, 3.5, 4.0
3 minutes at 5.0
12 minutes at 4.0

Total: 2 miles Heart rate: 140 min; 160 max, 150 average

*Chest & back* (with trainer)

*Lat pull down*(Techno gym machine)
80 x 12
80 x 12 + 1 neg
80 x 12 + 1 neg

*Shrugs*
50 x 15
55 x 12 + 15 sec hold + 1 neg
60 x 10 + 15 sec hold + 1 neg 

*Hammer Strength isolateral high row* (machine not free weight)
40 x 15 + 1 neg (arms done together)
25 (one arm at a time) x 20
45 x 12 + 1 neg (arms done together)

*Shoulder Press*(Life Fitness machine)
25 x 15
35 x 12
40 x 8

Really happy with this workout.  Hoping I don't feel this workout till tomorrow night.  Atleast then Red will be here to massage out the aches.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice workout, Dev Good job on the weights, too 

Do you watch this deal/no deal show.  This is the first I've seen it.  Some dude just turned down $167,000 for a 1 in 3 chance to win $500,000. 
Waiting to see what happens.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

Damn, he made it to a $250,000 deal.  Balls of steel there.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice workout, Dev Good job on the weights, too
> 
> Do you watch this deal/no deal show.  This is the first I've seen it.  Some dude just turned down $167,000 for a 1 in 3 chance to win $500,000.
> Waiting to see what happens.



Thanks I was really happy since I forgot to add, no wheezing or coughing during the 3 minutes of jogging.

No I don't watch it.  I'm watchng Survivor and then CSI before crashing in bed.  430AM come way too early especially since my alarm starts going off at 345.  I'm not a morning person


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2006)

If it's any consolation to you, Arch and I get up around that time too.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> If it's any consolation to you, Arch and I get up around that time too.



Yeah I know, but it still sucks when you aren't a morbning person.  I'm hoping we don't revert back to having our first appointment at 6AM cause then I'll have to leave for work at 5AM so up by 4AM, but it wouldn't surprise me if we do in a few weeks and thats when the 15 hour work days will kick in


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well my boss really did not want to do the radiographs today and he said I "sounded like shit" so he rescheduled them for tomorrow.  That way he could work on invoicing and I could "go home and rest."  Did that happen? Nope   I got home and vacummed the carpets and then shampooed them before going to the gym to train.    Honestly I feel better today than yesterday, but I do sound like shit and I'm coughing a bit more as well as sneezing a lot.  Ohh well, life doesn't slow down because I'm sick, just got to suck it up and keep going.
> 
> 
> *Cardio*(Got to gym early)
> ...



Is that all there is ?  Where's the chest wo ?   What gym do you train in ? Sounds pretty well equiped.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

Ohh I also forgot to mention...

When I was doing the lat pull downs, a guy asked if he could work in.  He's a regular there so no problem.  He sees what the weights are set on.  After I finished my entire workout he says, "So did he (my trainer) hurt you today?" (meaning going heavier than usual) and I say "No more than I hurt myself."   He says "How was that last set of lat pull downs?" I say "fine why?", he replies, "I tried to help you out and reset the stack at 70."  I say,  "Ohh really, well thanks, but I had started at 80 and that's what the last set was on." My trainer had put it back up before I started last set.   We get talking about the weights and some of the new equipment.  He comes out with, "Please don't take this wrong, but I can see you are thin, but muscluar.  You probably weight 110-115."   I say "thanks, but no I'm back up to 115-120."  

That comment alone, "you look thin, but musclar" made all the work I have done worth it.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is that all there is ?  Where's the chest wo ?   What gym do you train in ? Sounds pretty well equiped.



Did chest on tuesday.  

I work out at a Gold's Gym here in town.  It the largest of the three Gold's in town and yeah it well stocked with equipment and weights.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I work out at a Gold's Gym here in town.  It the largest of the three Gold's in town and yeah it well stocked with equipment and weights.



I've been to several Gold's, and I've yet to find one that was poorly equipped.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

hey good lookin'!
Hope u are feeling better....I ahve some sinus crap too....really sux...I could barely breathe yesterday...

That's an awesome compliment! 
Hope u feel better and have a great weekend!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey good lookin'!
> Hope u are feeling better....I ahve some sinus crap too....really sux...I could barely breathe yesterday...
> 
> That's an awesome compliment!
> Hope u feel better and have a great weekend!



Well I'm home   Boss said I "still sound like crap, you actually sound worse." After coughing all morning, he said "that's it, you are going home." I reply "I'm fine and you need me later today for the radiographs." He says "I need you more next week and if I let you work all day, you are just going to get sicker. I can't have you getting sicker and I will make do during the radiographs. If the radiographs don't get done today it no big deal, we have all month to get them done." I kinda made me feel good that he looking out for my health and that he relies on me that much that he will "make do" without me.  I did what I normally don't do which is break down and start antibiotics.  I felt at first what I had was viral and I would just ride it out as usual.  However, it has been 5 days with little improvement and if anything I'm worse.  I had a dry cough, but that has changed and this "bug" is now officially moving into my chest.    

So now I get to relax for the rest of the afternoon.  I thought about going to the gym for cardio, but opted off since my cough is worse.  May was well rest up. I still have a little cleaning I would like to get done too


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

ok...stay OUT of the gym....won't help...may make it worse...u did start anti-biotics? Good...let that kick in. Go home. sleep. Let your body rest. Crawl under a blanket and keep warm...your body needs to relax to fix itself...
besides..u have a guy...to welcome home....he doesn't want to smooch upon a sickie....


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...stay OUT of the gym....won't help...may make it worse...u did start anti-biotics? Good...let that kick in. Go home. sleep. Let your body rest. Crawl under a blanket and keep warm...your body needs to relax to fix itself...
> besides..u have a guy...to welcome home....he doesn't want to smooch upon a sickie....



Given the way I'm coughing and that the coughing is now "productive"   staying out of the gym is probably a good idea.  I wasn't planning on starting antibiotics since I'm a huge believer that antibiotics are over prescribed leading to antiobiotic resistant bacteria, but when the cough turned productive and when I saw the color/consistancy of the production I knew it  indicated I had gone from viral to bacterial.  So now I'm taking a broad spectrum, commonly prescribed antibiotic for bronchitis and I'm curled under a blanket.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Given the way I'm coughing and that the coughing is now "productive"   staying out of the gym is probably a good idea.  I wasn't planning on starting antibiotics since I'm a huge believer that antibiotics are over prescribed leading to antiobiotic resistant bacteria, but when the cough turned productive and when I saw the color/consistancy of the production I knew it  indicated I had gone from viral to bacterial.  So now I'm taking a broad spectrum, commonly prescribed antibiotic for bronchitis and I'm curled under a blanket.


Sounds like what I had....not fun!

Stay out of the gym and in the bed....the additional strain on your CNS by going to the gym isn't good for your body right now.  Its needs rest so give it some!

Hope you get better hun!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh I also forgot to mention...
> 
> When I was doing the lat pull downs, a guy asked if he could work in.  He's a regular there so no problem.  He sees what the weights are set on.  After I finished my entire workout he says, "So did he (my trainer) hurt you today?" (meaning going heavier than usual) and I say "No more than I hurt myself."   He says "How was that last set of lat pull downs?" I say "fine why?", he replies, "I tried to help you out and reset the stack at 70."  I say,  "Ohh really, well thanks, but I had started at 80 and that's what the last set was on." My trainer had put it back up before I started last set.   We get talking about the weights and some of the new equipment.  He comes out with, "Please don't take this wrong, but I can see you are thin, but muscluar.  You probably weight 110-115."   I say "thanks, but no I'm back up to 115-120."
> 
> That comment alone, "you look thin, but musclar" made all the work I have done worth it.



Yaeh Baby !!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> That's an awesome compliment!




The day before (wednesday) when I was talking to my trainer and telling him I may be late on thursday, there was a guy next to him who said, "Oh you train her? I see her in here all the time and she lifts heavy when she's here." 

I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  "yeah I do thanks for noticing."


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Given the way I'm coughing and that the coughing is now "productive"   staying out of the gym is probably a good idea.



Does that mean you are no only getting a little flem, but you are doing something with it?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Does that mean you are no only getting a little flem, but you are doing something with it?



Let's put it this way......

This is one time that spitting is better than swallowing


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

Noice!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I was like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yet...you DIDN"T notice me STUCK under the bar last week, you 1st generation non-knuckle dragging baffoon?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Let's put it this way......
> 
> This is one time that spitting is better than swallowing


holy schnikes....the things you learn..I think I may be in luv here......


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy schnikes....the things you learn..I think I may be in luv here......



Well as far as I'm concerned, I'm a free woman as of right now, but if a man presented himself in front of me right now I'd probably geld him on the spot   

Long story short...Red has a history of having one reason or another that either delays or cancels his plans to see me.  It happened last night, but then he said he would come here today.  I left him a message at noon saying I was home, did I hear from him...nope.  He finally calls at 5pm and says he can't come.  I understand why he can't come visit, but it was the straw that broke the camels back.  I had really wanted to see him and he crushed that.  I pretty much chewed him a new one and hung up on him because I was so pissed that he yet again canacelled on me.  The way I see it, if he really wanted to see me, he would be here.  So I asked for my key back,  telling him I'm done, I can't take it anymore.

So now I'm driving up to Columbus tomorrow by myself.  Ohh joy a 6 hour round trip solo.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well as far as I'm concerned, I'm a free woman as of right now, but if a man presented himself in front of me right now I'd probably geld him on the spot
> 
> Long story short...Red has a history of having one reason or another that either delays or cancels his plans to see me.  It happened last night, but then he said he would come here today.  I left him a message at noon saying I was home, did I hear from him...nope.  He finally calls at 5pm and says he can't come.  I understand why he can't come visit, but it was the straw that broke the camels back.  I had really wanted to see him and he crushed that.  I pretty much chewed him a new one and hung up on him because I was so pissed that he yet again canacelled on me.  The way I see it, if he really wanted to see me, he would be here.  So I asked for my key back,  telling him I'm done, I can't take it anymore.
> 
> So now I'm driving up to Columbus tomorrow by myself.  Ohh joy a 6 hour round trip solo.



Wow ! 

Not sure what to say except Have fun tomorrow.  All the beefcake should keep you occupied


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow !
> 
> Not sure what to say except Have fun tomorrow.  All the beefcake should keep you occupied




Thanks Gary.  That's the tame version.  I'm still shaking, I'm so pissed.  Hopefully tomorrow I will be in a better mood.  My first instinct was to go grab a pain killer and down it with liquoir, but instead I'm venting on here and to one of his good friends


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

The worst part is I was really looking forward to going to the Arnold together since working out is something we both enjoy and it would be really nice to have the company.  Now I'm dreading the drive alone and debating if I really want to go at all.  He successfully destroyed my whole weekend, the weekend I had to go up against my boss to get off.  What a guy


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

That is rude and inconsiderate.  My least favorite type of person.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> My first instinct was to go grab a pain killer and down it with liquoir,








			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> but instead I'm venting on here and to one of his good friends



Much healthier.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The worst part is I was really looking forward to going to the Arnold together since working out is something we both enjoy and it would be really nice to have the company.  Now I'm dreading the drive alone and debating if I really want to go at all.  He successfully destroyed my whole weekend, the weekend I had to go up against my boss to get off.  What a guy



My suggestion would be to go if  you're up to it physically.  It will take your mind off your problems and get you away for a while.  Plus how could you possibly pass up the chance to meet Arch?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> My suggestion would be to go if  you're up to it physically.  It will take your mind off your problems and get you away for a while.  *Plus how could you possibly pass up the chance to meet Arch*?



Don't worry I took 2 benadyl sinus headache instead.   Considering I haven't eaten a whole lot today, they should knock my ass out in about 20-30 minutes and then I can get a good nights sleep.  Ohh and don't worry, 2 benadyl just make me sleep about 8-10 hours if that much.  

I know that's what keeps me focused on going.  I may also met up with Monkey Man while I'm there.  Who knows maybe I'll meet up with a hot guy who has more muscles than brains or atleast tends to follow the head between his legs more than the head on his shoulders.  (Ok that is the woman who hasn't gotten laid in 4 months speaking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm betting you will have plenty of takers up there.  If not, Burner might be willing to make the trip up....


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

aww...Dev, I am so sorry things didn't work out for you...sounds like your better off  I hope you meet someone up there will muscles and brains...that way you'll have some interesting things to talk about AFTER he rocks your worlds   you deserve it, Jersey girl  If you ever need to talk, you can PM me


----------



## Devlin (Mar 4, 2006)

*Pylon*-Thanks, I hope so and then I can have my pick.  If Burner wasn't so busy I bet he would consider making a trip.

*Billie*-Thanks girl.  The sad part is Red does have muscle and brains, he just gets side tracked, loses track of time and says ohh theres always tomorrow.  He's a great guy, but I'm tired of the I'll be there later or I'll come down tomorrow and then it not happen.  

Thanks everyone for the help, support, and allowing one to vent.  It means more than you know.  I am feeling a bit better today even though I didn't sleep well at all even with the 2 benadryl.  I expected to sleep straight through the night instead I woke up atleast a half dozen times.  It sucks sometimes having a high tolerance to some drugs.  Now I just have to figure out what to wear to the Arnold today


----------



## Pylon (Mar 4, 2006)

I think posing trunks are the most popular item there...but get some pics....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2006)

hey-
well, looks like everybody ELSE got to you earlier. Sorry that happened. We know how much you were looking forward to his return. Definately make the trip. It will get your mind off it. However, maybe get one of those talking book cd's to listen to on the way...keep your mind occupied? War and Peace will do in a pinch...

Go, have fun and enjoy the company of new people and a new place...
Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2006)

now...hmmm....Colorado Springs to Columbus....round trip....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Wish I could!)


----------



## Devlin (Mar 4, 2006)

Honey I'm home  

Yes I did cruise up to Columbus, Ohio and had a blast at the Arnold.  I just got home.  I'm actually glad I went solo, it allowed me to truely "sight see" and there was plenty to see/drool over  Hate to say I didn't take any pics (eyes were busy wandering over the hard bodies ohh and the strongman comp too) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well actually I took one when Arnold himself passed right by Arch and I.  Yes I did meet up with Arch as well as Monkey Man, Goal Getter, P-Funk and their friends.  They are all super nice and I'm glad I had the chance to meet them.  Arch looks great (even if his clothes were hiding way too much IMO) and I have no doubt he will kick butt in his comp.  There is soo much to see, sample, buy if one can deal with the crowd that at times moves slower than a snail.  Regardless I had a great time and will go next year, but will plan to stay for the weekend instead of just one day.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey-
> well, looks like everybody ELSE got to you earlier. Sorry that happened. We know how much you were looking forward to his return. Definately make the trip. It will get your mind off it. However, maybe get one of those talking book cd's to listen to on the way...keep your mind occupied? War and Peace will do in a pinch...
> 
> Go, have fun and enjoy the company of new people and a new place...
> Mike



Life goes on and as I said to Arch if it is meant to be, it will be, if not then ohh well.  

I ended up having the stereo in my truck cranked up the whole time both ways since great music seemed to be on for a change.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds like a blast.  Any cool swag to speak of?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 4, 2006)

Highlights for me at the Arnold, besides meeting up with people from here...

Watching the Strongman Farmers walk (website says 865lbs carried 32 ft up an inclined ramp to be completed in 30 seconds or less), but I thought they said they weight was more tahn 865lbs   Regardless it was a heck of a lot of weight.

Bench Press comp....these guys were unbeliveable to bench 800+lbs.  The guy failed at benching 1000+ Lbs  However, what was even better was when a woman, about 5 foot tall, would guess maybe 125lbs (bad at guessing weight) bench pressed over 400lbs   

Power Lifting....Some of these guys made it look so easy to do this, but a couple times they also showed how difficult it is.  These guys (and girls who do it) deserve a lot of credit for their hard work and dedication.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a blast.  Any cool swag to speak of?




Pardon me, but swag


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Pardon me, but swag



In my line of work, swag stands for silly wild assed guess (sometimes used during a proposal), but that doesn't make sense in the context that Pylon used it.

Glad you had a good time at the Arnold, but next time you need to take a camera.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 5, 2006)

Swag is the free stuf you can get ust for showing up.  Things like shirts, product samples, bags, etc.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

*Trip*-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did take my camera, but it ended up staying in my jacket pocket.  Pics were the last thing that was on my mind. Plus I tend to be a bit camera shy anyway.

*Pylon*-Ohh there was like atleast a half dozen booths giving away plastic bags, GNC was giving away a mesh type bag (missed out on that one   ) Lots of sample give aways, a few protein powders and from what I saw and got mostly thermogenic caps.  Just about everyone had samples out to try of protein shakes, meal bars, creatine powders, even a glutamine powder and I think I passed by pudding samples   One didn't need to buy food or drink with all the samples that were available.  One booth was giving away mixer bottles after one scratch off some type of instant win card, but the line was so friggin long I didn't think it was worth the wait.  T-shirts....well if one wanted to ride the bull in front of a sober crowd you score a tshirt (wasn't about to hurt my back on this one  ) and a few were tossing tshirts out into a crowd, but the guys were crazy nearly fighting over them


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Ohh by the way.....I spoke to the Nebula rep that was there and asked him how much the sled weights.  He said 110lbs  I asked him point blank, "So if one presses the empty sled they are pressing 110lbs?" He said "Yes."


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh by the way.....I spoke to the Nebula rep that was there and asked him how much the sled weights.  He said 110lbs  I asked him point blank, "So if one presses the empty sled they are pressing 110lbs?" He said "Yes."


WOW thats more then I would have thought.

Glad ya had a good time sounds like a sober version of my firemans convention


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> WOW thats more then I would have thought.
> 
> Glad ya had a good time sounds like a sober version of my firemans convention



Ohh I know.  I was expecting about 45lbs, but then again it is a sled that you can load 2000 lbs on.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh I know.  I was expecting about 45lbs, but then again it is a sled that you can load 2000 lbs on.



If it's a solidly build piece of equipment, 100+ lbs isn't a surprise.  When I was in Spain, I went to a gym with Nautilus equipment.  The leg press sled was about 132 lb (60 kg).  Super nice piece of equipment.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> If it's a solidly build piece of equipment, 100+ lbs isn't a surprise.  When I was in Spain, I went to a gym with Nautilus equipment *and then I did my cardio with the bulls*.  The leg press sled was about 132 lb (60 kg).  Super nice piece of equipment.


He's a man of many types of athletic cardio


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry all, I couldn't resist the urge to workout so I did today.  Gym was empty so no waiting , but no hotties to check out or ask for a spot  

*Chest*

Warmup-10 minutes
Treadmill 3% incline
2 minutes @ 3.0
3 minutes @ 3.5
5 minutes at 4.0

*Incline Bench press*
O bar x 12
55 x 8
60 x 6
65 x 4 

*Dumbbell pullovers*
25 x 12
30 x 10
32.4 x 8 

*Flat Bench Press*
O bar x 12
55 x 10
65 x 8 
75 x 3 

*Closed grip bench press*
O bar x 12
55 x 10
60 x 7* 

*When I went to push the bar up for the 7th rep bar started up and then arms said  Took a quick deep breath and said "no way in hell is this bar gonna land on my chest with no spotter  " and pushed the bar up to finish the rep.  

*Cable Flys*
15 x 12
17.5 x 8
10 x 15

I am very happy with this workout.  Weights and reps went up on everything, but the  cable flys.  Chest was quivering by the time I hit the cable flys so tossed the drop set in there for a change.  My lungs were super tight all morning and during my workout so sat in sauna which helped relieve the tightness.  Overall I don't feel as well as yesterday, but not bad enough to stay in bed.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 5, 2006)

well done!  looks like being at the arnold inspired you!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

WoW , another quivering chest wo   Great job  



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Triple Threat
> If it's a solidly build piece of equipment, 100+ lbs isn't a surprise. When I was in Spain, I went to a gym with Nautilus equipment and *then I did my cardio with the bulls.* The leg press sled was about 132 lb (60 kg). Super nice piece of equipment.



LOL Good one Boiler


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> well done!  looks like being at the arnold inspired you!



Yeah because it showed me I have a lot of work to do.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin, was Great to meet you, sorry it was so short!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin, was Great to meet you, sorry it was so short!!!



It was great meeting you too.  It may have been short, but it was a great highlight of the day.  I ended up staying till after 6pm and then driving home.  Next year I will have to spend the entire weekend


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Closed grip bench press*
> O bar x 12
> 55 x 10
> 60 x 7*
> ...



Fear is a great motivator.    Nice workout.  Too bad you couldn't have snagged a hottie at the Arnold to bring back with you.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Fear is a great motivator.    Nice workout.  Too bad you couldn't have snagged a hottie at the Arnold to bring back with you.



Well Arch is taken or he would have been a great hottie to snag  

I did look and well there was just too many hotties to choose from to settle for just one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was ohh can I have one of him, and him, and him, ohh and him too  Didn't think they would want to share and I couldn't decide on just one. Well there's always more fish in the sea, just have to start fishing again.  The catch and release idea has some appeal at the moment


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

someone dangling bait in front of me?

'morning, Dev!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> someone dangling bait in front of me?



Dev's a free woman, burner.  Opportunity's knocking!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> someone dangling bait in front of me?
> 
> 'morning, Dev!





Afternoon, Burner


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

My boss still didn't like how I sounded today   I'm not surprised since my cough sounds so bad 2 clients told my boss he needs to start me on antibiotics  I didn't mention I started myself on them already, not sure how he would take it.  He's one of those that it's ok if he starts himself on antibiotics and doesn't go to a human doc when he gets bronchitis, but he insists everyone else go to a doctor when they get sick  Regardless, we had a busy morning which is typical for a monday...3 new babies that were so cute (the farm manager didn't think they were so cute after all 3 of them kicked the crap out of his shins   ) One little girl put up such a fight she ended up falling down so we basically sat on her to get her neonatal blood tests. I need to take my camera to work and get pics of these kids  Overall it was busy morning, but tapered off my about 2pm so boss cut me loose and I got to come home early (still ended up with an 8.5 hour work day).  No gym today since I take mondays off from the gym.  Tomorrow I'm debating if I want to do back/shoulders or reschedule my training session from thursday to tomorrow afternoon and do whatever trainer opts for


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Maybe you should rest up and get better first, Sorry your still fightin that!!! Thanks for those links too btw, I appreciate that!!! Hope everything "Else" is going better for you, you deserve it!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Maybe you should rest up and get better first, Sorry your still fightin that!!! Thanks for those links too btw, I appreciate that!!! Hope everything "Else" is going better for you, you deserve it!!!



Overall I feel better, just have a nasty sounding cough that rough on the upper part of my chest.  Your welcome for the links, it not a problem and that freeze gel is great.  As for everything "Else", haven't heard a word  I will just have to watch my mail and see if I get a key back otherwise I will get my lock changed.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Overall I feel better, just have a nasty sounding cough that rough on the upper part of my chest.  Your welcome for the links, it not a problem and that freeze gel is great.  As for everything "Else", haven't heard a word  I will just have to watch my mail and see if I get a key back otherwise I will get my lock changed.


  I am sory to hear that, but you do deserve to be happy my Friend!!! You know whats best for you, and you will do that, believe in yourself and do what you gotta do!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

I had that cough some time back..nasty stuff. 
remember: When taking pics of the animals, maybe...trn the camera and take some shots of yourself...


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I am sory to hear that, but you do deserve to be happy my Friend!!! You know whats best for you, and you will do that, believe in yourself and do what you gotta do!!!



Thanks.  I can say deep down I know we would never have lasted, my eyes wandered way too much.  However, I rarely allow my heart to get involved anymore.  I know it makes me sound cold and maybe I am, but that doesn't mean I'm careless.  Does that make sense? I know deep down that when I find Mr. Right, my eyes will stop wandering for good.  Until then, I get to continue fishing and window shopping


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 6, 2006)

Did you ever get any info on a good pick for the derby?  Vegas is only a little more than a week away


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Did you ever get any info on a good pick for the derby?  Vegas is only a little more than a week away



Shoot I will try to get something for you this week.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I can say deep down I know we would never have lasted, *my eyes wandered way too much on you*.  However, I rarely allow my heart to get involved anymore.  I know it makes me sound cold and maybe I am, but that doesn't mean I'm careless.  Does that make sense? I know deep down that when I find Mr. Right, my eyes will stop wandering for good.  Until then, I get to continue fishing and window shopping


  I appreciate the compliment  !!!

In all seriousness, My heart goes out to you and I fully understand!!! You take care of YOU, the rest will definatly follow!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I appreciate the compliment  !!!
> 
> In all seriousness, My heart goes out to you and I fully understand!!! You take care of YOU, the rest will definatly follow!!!



 You are catching on


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 6, 2006)

Hope you feel better...

Rest and fresh fruits and veggies girl! - 

(All that driving didn't help the other day)


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hope you feel better...
> 
> Rest and fresh fruits and veggies girl! -
> 
> (All that driving didn't help the other day)



Ohh you mean the 6 hour round trip on saturday....that was nothing.  It was well worth it.  Fresh fruit ughh do I have too...Veggies I can do.  Protein shakes and yogurt are my best friends too right now. Got to avoid the intestinal upset from the antibiotics and  yeast infection (sorry guys, its a bitch being a woman sometimes).  I may pick up some 100% juice at the store tomorrow morning.  I'm scheduled to only work a "half day" tomorrow which translates into atleast 6 hours more like 8 hour work day and then it off to the gym.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 6, 2006)

I do think you should take some time off from the gym also, just my .02...

It would be cool to see some pics of you WITH the babies


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm glad you have the determination to keep going to the gym no matter what but you should really take some time off hun.  All the working out really taxes your cns and your body spends more energy repairing muscles and recovering from working out rather then getting rid of your bronchitis.

I would def take in some extra veggies and fruits....take some extra vit...I supp with alot of extra vit c, viet e, taurine, glutamine, and some fish oil.  

But if anything take a week off....rest up and get back to it full throtle!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2006)

good morning!
Hope u are feeling better today!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Well after a "half day" (7.5 hours   ) at work, I'm home and waiting for a call from my trainer about training tonight.  I'm feeling a lot better, even though I still have the cough, I'm not coughing as much.  Even my boss said I sounded better today , but now the girl that works when I'm off is sick   My day off tomorrow has been cancelled and I'm back onto work.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd like to jump on the day off bandwagon.  Your body sounds like it is begging for rest.  A few days off won't hurt you.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'd like to jump on the day off bandwagon. * Your body sounds like it is begging for rest.  A few days off won't hurt you*.


  I agree!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I went to the gym this afternoon and  I ended up being there almost 3 hours.  I can see it coming I'm gonna get more than just  from everyone, it gonna be more like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Shoulders & back*

*Treadmill*-30 minutes; 1.8 miles
3% incline 5 minutes at 3.0 & 3.5
15 minutes @ 4.0
5 minutes @ 3.5

*Standing dumbbell military press..ss..Dumbbell shrugs*
15 x 12...15 x 15
15 x 12....15 x 15
20 x 9...20 x 15 

*Dumbbell front raises / Side raises / Bent over rear raises*
10 x 12 / 10 x 12 / 10 x 12
10 x 12 / 10 x 12 / 10 x 12
10 x 10 / 10 x 10 / 10 x 10 

*Assisted pullups*
-50 x 10
-40 x 6
-30 x 4 

*Lat pull downs*(Techno gym)
70 x 12
75 x 12
80 x 8 pause +2

*Cable lat row*
55 x 12
70 x 10
85 x 8

*Bentover Single arm dumbbell rows*
20 x 12
25 x 10
27.5 x 8 

Bumped into my trainer and he had an opening tonight.  I may not be able to train with him of thursday so I went for it. However I had 30 minutes to kill.

Sauna: 25 minutes

Now I did tell my trainer that I was coming off of bronchitis. So he did back off the cardio pace.

*Cardio legs & abs*

*Walk/jog cycle*
1/4 mile walk
5/8 mile jog
1/4 mile walk

*Situps*
30 decline situps

*Steps* (22 steps one way)
run up and down x 4

*Situps*
10 decline with twist at top
10 plain decline

*Upright knee raises*(supported on arms)
done in 3 phrases...knees straight up, knees twisted to right, knees twisted to left= 1 rep
3 phases x 10

*Jog/walk cycle*
1/4 mile jog
1/2 mile walk

Sauna-20 minutes of resting, relaxing and stretching

How do I feel? Fantastic  Didn't not wheeze at all during the jogging.  Very little coughing.  Lungs don't feel nearly as tight as they have.  I could almost say I feel normal, but I still have an occassional cough.  We will see what affects this has on me tomorrow.  I'm hoping this workout will allow my lungs to remain open and I'll continue to get better.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

*OMG!!! 3 Hours???*
Glad you seem like your feelin better!!!
Good lookin w/o Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *OMG!!! 3 Hours???*
> Glad you seem like your feelin better!!!
> Good lookin w/o Sister Devlin!!!




Well I did sit in the sauna for 45 minutes total during those almost 3 hours


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

The sauna always helps me when I'm congested.

Well, with 3 hours work you'll either kill the bug or yourself.  Hope you feel this good in the morning, too!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well I did sit in the sauna for 45 minutes total during those almost 3 hours


   
Just givin ya a hard time my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> The sauna always helps me when I'm congested.
> 
> Well, with 3 hours work you'll either kill the bug or yourself.  Hope you feel this good in the morning, too!




What doesn't kill us only makes us stronger


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just givin ya a hard time my Friend!!!



Ohh I know.  It's fine.  I honestly expected to be...well chewed a new one for working out for 2 hours when I'm not 100%.  The bandwagon here has been encouraging me to take time off and I did the exact opposite.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>



 Don't think I ever said I was sane.  I am a blond woman


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 7, 2006)

Dev.....did you think we were using Reverse Psychology?? I'm not smart enough for that.... I can't beleive you went in today....your gonna take some time off now, though....right?????????????????


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I went to the gym this afternoon and  I ended up being there almost 3 hours.  I can see it coming I'm gonna get more than just  from everyone, it gonna be more like



Did someone call me?    


Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

hey hottie! 
Have u tried to alternate your 4 exercises? (u do 2 pull down type exercises, then 2 rowing) maybe try one pull down then a row, then the other pull down then the last row. This is how I do them...like 'em that way...

How's the sinus? I still have mine...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Hope your feelin better today my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 8, 2006)

Good news...Lungs and sinus feel much better today.  Hardly even coughing.  I even ended up with day off.

Bad news day off was cause I was heaving my guts up.  Not sure if it was cause of migraine or something I ate yesterday.  Regardless, tummy wasn't happy and now abs really hurt thanks to combo of doing abs yesterday and the heaving.

I finally crawled out of bed and am relaxing on couch, where slowly reintroducing food and liquids to the tummy.  I think I may be off work tomorrow, have to call in and find out.  I am actually hoping I'm off work.  Overall I feel a heck of a lot better than I did just a few hours ago.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh my, I hope your off work too my Friend, rest up, eat and get better!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Hope you get better soon.  You really need to rest up and take it easy for a few days.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 8, 2006)

Well boss called me before I caleld him.  I had the choice if I wanted to work tomorrow or not.  I opted to work.  Of course after I agreed to work he drops that he 'invited' the twit I really don't like to ride with us tomorrow.   If he had mentioned that at first I would have opted not to work.  Ohh well, I'm just going to have to put the twit in her place tomorrow and hopefully I will 'discourage' her enough she will no longer join us.

If I haven't mentioned the twit before, well she... well she's a twit who walks around with a holy than thou attitude who thinks her shit doesn't stink.  We interviewd her last year and she cancelled on us multiple times and in the end we decided not to hire her becuase of the cancelng, the fact she already works a full time job, felt she would end up calling out a lot and it wasn't worth it for just one day.  Well she may not have cancelled yet on us this year, but nothing else has changed since she still works a full time job and boss is only offering her one work day, a work day he would be taking away from my co-worker who he told would be working three days a week (now he planning to cut her to 2 days a week so the twit can work    ) I really like my co-worker and will do what I can to keep her from getting her days cut.  I don't think it is right that the boss tolf her when he hired her she would be working 3 days a week and then suddenly cut her days when she hasn't done anything wrong.  The boss tries to help potential vet students, which the twit is, but he needs to wake up and see he can't help everyone especially when it is going to hurt the people he already has.  

Sorry to vent, but this twit (who really rubbed me the wrong way last year and again from the get go last week) and my boss wanting to hire her at the expense of my co-worker has me pissed.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2006)

hope you're better real soon Dev !


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

OK I dont understand...we Rx to rest and you kick the hell out of your body/cns for 3 HOURS!!  Shes gotte be a blond 

Sick huh?  Not good...maybe it was the hour of abs you did!  Your out of control girl!  But I love ya for it!  Rest up get well and relax some you sound like you could use it!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

oh, I'm sure she'll be in the gym tomorrow....

 j/k


----------



## Devlin (Mar 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh, I'm sure she'll be in the gym tomorrow....
> 
> j/k




Doubt it, I actually called out of work this morning.  My head felt like it wanted to explode my sinuses were so bad.  Plus I'm still big time dehydrated.  I'm trying to get fluids in, but tummy not too thrilled about it for some reason.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2006)

hey...feeling anybetter? look at it this way: U won't have to be with that other girl...
I've had better days too....hope u feel better!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...feeling anybetter? look at it this way: U won't have to be with that other girl...
> I've had better days too....hope u feel better!




Ughh honestly I feel like crap. The pressure in my head won't go down.  I'm pretty much restricted to laying down to feel half way decent. This may sound crazy, but there is a severe line on thunderstorms headed my way and I'm hoping once thet pass I'll feel better.  The barometric changes mess with me for some reason.  

However, my chest feels much better and barely coughing.  I am planning to take tomorrow off.  Considering I haven't been able to eat in 2 days, I'm very weak.  

When mother nature decides to pay me back for a 3 hour gym day, she does it too well.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, sounds like "somebody" should have listened to us!!!
In all seriousness my Friend, please rest and get better SOON!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmmmm, sounds like "somebody" should have listened to us!!!
> In all seriousness my Friend, please rest and get better SOON!!!



Atleast my lungs are better  

I am resting now, can't do much else.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmmmm, sounds like "somebody" should have listened to us!!!



  I think it's OK to workout when you're sick IF you're feeling up to it, but it should be an _easy_ workout, not a killer 3-hour marathon.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I think it's OK to workout when you're sick IF you're feeling up to it, but it should be an _easy_ workout, not a killer 3-hour marathon.



45 minutes of the 3 hours was spent in the sauna  I did feel completely up for the workout.  Why I ended up with a migraine and a seriously upset tummy yesterday I don't know. Why am did my sinuses flair up today today? Who knows, I am sensitive to the weather changes and we getting some major one here.  High of 40 2 days ago, high of 70 today, severe thunderstorms tonight  

Yes I should have listening to the group here and taken it easy.  Would it have made a difference about the last 2 days? I don't know.  I do know my lungs which had been the main problem are much much better since the workout tuesday.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh well.  You've done it, you've survived.  You're stronger for it.  Hope you feel better quick!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 9, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Oh well.  You've done it, you've survived.  You're stronger for it.  Hope you feel better quick!



Well my appitite has decided to finally return.  I'm craving rice.  The storms have just started to hit here so pressure stablizing  Things are looking up.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 10, 2006)

Feeling back to my old self, almost.  Still a bit dehydrated, but that's easy to fix.  Sleeping in felt so good, especially since I slept through the entre night without waking up even once.  Decided to spoil myself today and already have my full body massage scheduled for today  After that headed out for some retail/shopping therapy.  Then a light workout at the gym, I swear I will keep it light


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 10, 2006)

Dev, hope you're feeling better -- I always do after retail therapy!

Get to feeling better babe!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey! Not only is she a hottie gym rat...she is ahuman barometer!

People do react to weather patterns. Glad to hear that you are feeling better.

at least you didnt have the cough with that head ache...I've had those...not fun...
So, it's passing...take it easy...get back up to par then rip it up as you do!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 10, 2006)

Incredible day.  Ended up doing retail therapy, then massage, then more retail therapy and then gym.  Now relaxing for a couple hours and then I'm off to go to a club.   


*Cardio*- 60 +/- minutes

*Treadmill*-40 minutes @ 3% incline
5 minutes @ 3.0, 3.5, 4.0, 4.5, 3.5, 4.0, 4.3, 3.5
Total: 2.5 miles

*Cardio Wave by Technogym *(brand new piece of equipment)
5 minutes varius levels-0.8 miles (didn't really like this)
http://www.technogymusa.com/_vti_g7_prodExc.aspx?id=1&rpstry=11724_

*Walk/jog on track*
1/2 mile walk
1/2 mile jog
1/4 mile walk

I didn't intend to do as much on the treadmill as I did, but a very nice piece of eye candy caught my eye and well I just had to keep going while he was lifting, the view was just too yummy to pass up   Ok it didn't help that we were playing eye tag they entire time either, but again a little fliting doesn't hurt   Then when said piece of eye candy came upstairs to do some cardio on the elipticals, well I just couldn't pass up doing some light jogging on the track that goes around the cardio equipment   When I finished the final walk, I went to pick up my towel and water and who happened to be walking by  the yummy eye candy  and yes we ended up talking for way longer than we expected.  Turns out he was one of the pieces of candy I saw at the Arnold that I would have liked to take home  Well one week later, looks like I may get to take him home after all, but first a night out at a club. 

Ohh I felt great after the cardio, not too winded or tired.  I will probably lift tomorrow at some point.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Incredible day.  Ended up doing retail therapy, then massage, then more retail therapy and then gym.  Now relaxing for a couple hours and then I'm off to go to a club.
> 
> 
> *Cardio*- 60 +/- minutes
> ...


You did warn him that you really weren't messing around when you wiped down the treadmill, right?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You did warn him that you really weren't messing around when you wiped down the treadmill, right?



 No I didn't, but I think the same applied for him when he wiped down the eliptical he had been on.   Of course he almost walked right into the smith machine a couple times when I was on the treadmill because he was so busy checking me out and playing eye tag he wasn't looking where he was walking.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2006)

Doesn't he have to fill out a Date Application and submit it to the IM Board of Big Brothers for approval ?  Can have just any riff raff going out with are Little Dev  now can we ?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No I didn't, but I think the same applied for him when he wiped down the eliptical he had been on.


Actually, I was referring to you wiping it down because you are a germ hosting hot body.  Fair warning, you know?  I wasn't picturing you wiping down the machine in hot poses.  I wasn't


----------



## Devlin (Mar 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Doesn't he have to fill out a Date Application and submit it to the IM Board of Big Brothers for approval ?  Can have just any riff raff going out with are Little Dev  now can we ?



 Thanks.

However,  Little Dev is now resuming the role of being a Devil   Look out men, here I come


----------



## Devlin (Mar 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Actually, I was referring to you wiping it down because you are a germ hosting hot body.  Fair warning, you know?  I wasn't picturing you wiping down the machine in hot poses.  I wasn't



 Hey I'm just about all better. Just a minor cough now and then. But I did have to wipe it down from all the sweat


----------



## Devlin (Mar 11, 2006)

Morning all  

Had a great time last night, just what I needed.  Now just relaxing for a little longer (ok waiting for the bourbon to wear off a bit more and waiting for thunderstorm to pass) then it off to do laundry followed by the gym.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> However,  Little Dev is now resuming the role of being a Devil   Look out men, here I come


Oh boy, I'm ready!!! 

Glad your feeling better. Cardio is always great when there is eye candy around. Gym flirting is great for the body!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh boy, I'm ready!!!
> 
> Glad your feeling better. Cardio is always great when there is eye candy around. Gym flirting is great for the body!!



Feeling great and felt really good after knocking back about 5 bourbon and diets over about 4 hours or less on an empty stomach last night.  No hangover, but then we did stop for breakfast and coffee after drinking.  The gym flirting was fantastic for the body especially since it led to gaining a lifting partner and a date for last night.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 11, 2006)

Made it to the gym finally today for leg day.

*Legs*

*Warmup*
Treadmill-10 minutes 3% incline
5 minutes each at 3.0, 3.5

*Nebula Leg press*
Feet normal position / Feet wide toes 45 degree angle / Feet together
90 x 12 / 90 x 12 / 90 x 12
140 x 10 / 140 x 10 / 140 x 10
200 x 8 / 200 x 6 / 200 x 6  

*Laying single leg hamstring curls*
20 x 12
30 x 8
15 x 15 (ds) 

*Hammer Strength single leg leg extensions*
20 x 0 (felt and heard a pop in the left knee and an instant of pain that went away quickly   )
15 x 6, 6  (but no pain in left knee)

*Standing calf raises*
120 x 12
160 x 12
200 x 12 

Overall I'm very happy with this workout. I'm not real thrilled about feeling and hearing a pop in the left knee when I went to do the leg extensions, but atleast the instant pain I felt went right away and had no pain during the rest of the workout.  The knee is a little achy now, tight, but still no pain.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2006)

nice job Dev !   And a dancing banana on leg presses, can't beat that


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2006)

A great workout and a new boy-toy.    Life is good, eh?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> nice job Dev !   And a dancing banana on leg presses, can't beat that



Thanks.  I was thrilled to nail 200lbs on the sled.  If you factor in the sled it was actually 310lb that I nailed. Not bad for a little 116lb woman IMO  



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> A great workout and a new boy-toy.  Life is good, eh?



Thanks.  A new boy toy for one night and hopefully more to come, but he does have how shall I put this "issues" that may hinder arranging more play dates.  However, we should be able to meet up at the gym a few days a week to lift together.  

There's a song that pretty much summerizes how I am approaching the toy, it's by Lola and titled "No Strings" (here's part of it that fits the most) 




> _I need what I need, when I need it
> I'm just a ??? child
> I'm not gonna lie about it
> I'm untamed and wild
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Sister Devlin, holy cow have I missed ALOT of action, Great w/o and congrats on the training partner!!! Hope everything goes as you want it to!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> holy cow have I missed ALOT of action, !!!



Apparently so too has Devlin, which is why it seems to be open season on men in Kentucky now.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sister Devlin, holy cow have I missed ALOT of action, Great w/o and congrats on the training partner!!! Hope everything goes as you want it to!!!




Thanks I hope so too, but if not there are plenty of fish in the sea  



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Apparently so too has Devlin, which is why it seems to be open season on men in Kentucky now.



 Hey I haven't heard any complaints yet  However, hunting season is currently in a rain delay until tuesday night.  I had to work today then work monday and tuesday.

I have some mild DOMS kicking in, but left knee was letting me know today it wasn't happy about yesterday.  My knee cap was hurting today and no matter how much advil or alieve I took, the pain was still there especially when stepping up onto a step or pushing in the clutch on the truck.  It probably not helping that I missed a couple doses of my joint supplements.  I'm hoping once I get the joint supplement level built back up and with the help of advil, alieve and the freeze gel I can get the knee back to normal quickly.  Other than getting rained on all friggin day, life is pretty good.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Hope your knees okay my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope your knees okay my Friend!!!



I think it will be, just got to nurse it along a little.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I think it will be, just got to nurse it along a little.


  Definatly!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2006)

hope you are doing better Dev!   you only had 5 bourbons?? Last time I went out I drank vodka and diet sprite until I lost count 

Nice leg workout...I wonder how much my sled weighs in....I'll have to remember to check the name on it when I go back next week (this is my week off!   )


----------



## Devlin (Mar 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hope you are doing better Dev!   you only had 5 bourbons?? Last time I went out I drank vodka and diet sprite until I lost count
> 
> Nice leg workout...I wonder how much my sled weighs in....I'll have to remember to check the name on it when I go back next week (this is my week off!   )



Well we didn't start drinking until 10pm and quit about 1am.  Plus I did have to drive


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 13, 2006)

Look at this...I go away for a week and come back to see Bourbon, hot dates, and popping kneecaps!  And who said nothin' exciting happens in Kentucky.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 13, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Look at this...I go away for a week and come back to see Bourbon, hot dates, and popping kneecaps!  And who said nothin' exciting happens in Kentucky.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 13, 2006)

My knee is much much better today.  It hurt a bit this morning, but after atleast an hour of adrenaline rushing through me mid day during an emergency call, any and all pains went poof.  I will spare everyone the nasty details, but end result I experienced something I hope to never experience again and we ended up with a dead mare and dead baby. Add in yet more rain and severe thunderstorms and well it wasn't a very good day today.  

Boiler-I did get some details for the Derby for you, but I have to look up the names since they are escaping me at the moment.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear your bad news, hope you never have to go through that again myself!!! Glad your knee is doing better!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 13, 2006)

*Boiler*-Ok here are the names of a couple to "watch" for the Derby from my source.

Private Vow
Strong Contender
Cause To Believe

My source believes one is a sleeper (I think he said Private Vow), but I can't remember for sure which one. (sorry it was a rough day).  He also mentioned Point Determined as a contender too.  

If you want to place a bet on the fillies....in the Kentucky Oaks (raced the day before the Derby).  My source is pulling for one of Todd Pletcher's mounts named "Unbridled Belle".  Granted my source has a special interest in that particular filly since he bred her   

Ohh on a different note....just saw that Coronado's Quest died of heart failure in Japan after covering a mare.  Guess the boy was just having way too much fun with the girls


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Dev.  I'll see if they made the sheet out there.  And I won't make any jokes about sore knees the day after a first date.  I just won't do that.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, Dev.  I'll see if they made the sheet out there.  And I won't make any jokes about sore knees the day after a first date.  I just won't do that.



 Ohh I soo needed that.  You actually just made my hellish day brighter.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 13, 2006)

looks like you had a rough one.  sorry to hear about the ponies.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear such a hellish tme...death sux I can tell ya first hand.  Hope you are OK hun!

Hows the body holding up?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 14, 2006)

*Boiler*-Thanks.  It was rough, especially when had a decent chance at saving the baby, but ended up loosing it within about a 8 minute period of time.  However, life goes on. 

*DB*-You would have been able to appreciate the situation we had.  It was an uniquiely educational experience from a clinical perspective, but with a very sad outcome.  I'm fine, not happy with myself for not "inquiring more strongly" about performing a cut down in the field, but I can only do so much.  My boss, however, is really beating himself over this one.  We could have saved the baby if we had done a down and dirty C-section in the field instead of taking the mare to the hospital where they did the down and dirty C-section.  Regardless of where the C-section was done, the mare was terminal.  We knew that without a doubt when we took her to the hospital.  We just wanted to save the baby.  As for my body, it holding up a little better than I expected.  The knee is feeling much better.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

hey you...sorry to hear that. That must have been a horrible thing to have to go thru.
My ex is a vet. She told me some of the things she went thru. (She was a small animal DR/ though)|
Glad to hear the knee is getting better!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

> I need what I need, when I need it
> I'm just a ??? child
> I'm not gonna lie about it
> I'm untamed and wild
> ...


 
...you little vixen, you.... 

How about this one?
"I did it all for the nookie
C'mon
The nookie 
C'mon
So you can take that cookie
And stick it up your, yeah!!"


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

What about Cyndi Laupers classic...................* "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun"*


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

it's in the air tonight
- Phill Collins


----------



## Devlin (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow I go to work and my journal turns into a music library.  

I wanted to go to the gym tonight, but I'm tired and the cold weather had me coughing alot today.  I will be back in the gym tomorrow.

*Burner*-I bet she had some stories, but I doubt any come close to what I ended up holding and how I came to hold it. Warning about to turn gross/gory.......













The mare was in hard labor and was pushing extremely hard.  The baby was in the completely wrong position and was not going to come out no matter how much we tried to correct the position (we learned that after the fact).  We were trying to correct the positioning of the baby and decided to ship the mare to the hospital.  In the mean time, the mare was pushing so hard she ended up pushing her small colon out of her rectum.  When that happens it is a death sentence for the mare, there was no saving the mare at that point.  We just wanted to save the baby. In the process of loading the mare onto the trailer, my boss says, "Here hold this" and thrusts 3 feet of small colon into my bare hands.   Boss rides with mare to hospital, trying to get baby out since the baby is still alive.  However, shortly after arriving at the hospital (about 8 minutes after the last time the baby was felt alive), they cut the baby out and it was dead.  The mare was put down immediately after the baby was cut out.  They tried to save the baby, but it wasn't meant to be. 

That was the short version of a 2 hour ordeal that I will never forget.  Atleast today was back to a normal quiet unexciting day.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am so sorry Dev....what a devasting thing....but at least you have more good memories than bad in your feild of word


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Dev-
That had to be rough. Even to see another animal suffer like that and then two lives lost...suprised you didn't go out and have a shot or two...


I've had a girl puke all over my hand once...THAT was pretty nasty...but...u have me beat...


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I am so sorry Dev....what a devasting thing....but at least you have more good memories than bad in your feild of word



Thanks Billie.  It was devastating.  My boss had this shell shocked look on his face at the hospital.  When they quit working on the baby, my boss started to walk out and the surgeon asked him if he wanted to shower.  My boss looked down at himself and went, "Ohh I guess I should" with a very dull voice and went off to shower since he was covered in blood among other things. There was no saving the mare, but we had a darn good chance at saving the baby and to loose it within minutes...well there are just no words to describe the feelings or thoughts.  However as you said I do have a lot of good memories. Our last appointment of the day I got to play with a baby that's about a month old.  He is so cute, loves people and is spoiled rotten   I stood and scratched his neck for about 20 minutes and all he kept doing was try to scratch any part he could reach on me with the antena of my cell phone being his favorite 



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> Hey Dev-
> That had to be rough. Even to see another animal suffer like that and then two lives lost...suprised you didn't go out and have a shot or two...
> 
> 
> I've had a girl puke all over my hand once...THAT was pretty nasty...but...u have me beat...



It was, the mare was trying so hard to push the baby out and you could tell it was causing lots of pain.  However, it took tremdous strength and heart to try as long as she did and literally to live as long as she did.  The surgeon put her down after they got the baby out, but in reality it was done to be humane since she was about to die anyway.  I'm surprised she survived as long as she did.  It was like she was staying alive so we could save her baby.

Yeah it was nasty and the scary part is, I posted the "clean" version of events.  I can't bring myself to describe the entire thing because unless you have an iron stomach, it will make you  

However life does go on as seen by all the babies playing in the fields around here and the lively ones I get to play with.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2006)

My work schedule has completely changed so I have to change my training schedule around.  I'm not quite sure how I am going to switch things around yet.  My work schedule is 12+ hour days sunday, monday and tuesday followed by 2 maybe 3 evenings from 4pm-10pm.  The evenings aren't set in stone yet.  Plus I am on call to work 12+ hour day on thursdays.  I know I will be taking atleast sunday and monday off from the gym.  So I can workout after work on tuesdays and during the day the rest of the week.  Now I just need to figure out which days I want to lift.  Today was Chest & abs.

*Chest & Abs*

*Warmup*-15 minutes
Treadmill: 1 mile

*Incline bench press*
O bar x 12
55 x 10
65 x 4
65 x 5 

*Dumbbell pullover*
22.5 x 12
27.5 x 12
32.5 x 10 

*Flat bench press*
O bar x 12
55 x 12
65 x 10
75 x 4 

*Decline dumbbell press..ss..Decline dumbbell flys*
20 x 12...20 x 8
20 x 12...20 x 8
22.5 x 8...20 x 8 

*Decline situps*
15, 15, 15

*Hanging knee raises* (center, to right, to left=one set)
5, 5, 5 

*Cooldown*-15 minutes
Treadmill: 0.75 miles

I either increased weights or increased rep across the board except for abs.  Overall I was very happy with this workout especially since during the decline presses and flys my chest was quivering the entire time and I still finished the sets  Tomorrow cardio midday, if I don't get called into work which would push cardio to after work.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin!!! Nice increases going on!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> My work schedule has completely changed so I have to change my training schedule around.  I'm not quite sure how I am going to switch things around yet.  My work schedule is 12+ hour days sunday, monday and tuesday followed by 2 maybe 3 evenings from 4pm-10pm.  The evenings aren't set in stone yet.  Plus I am on call to work 12+ hour day on thursdays.  I know I will be taking atleast sunday and monday off from the gym.  So I can workout after work on tuesdays and during the day the rest of the week.  Now I just need to figure out which days I want to lift.  Today was *Quivering*Chest & abs.
> 
> *QuiveringChest & Abs*
> 
> ...



Quivering chest day  !!!!  I look forward to this, I need help  

Nice job Dev


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Quivering chest day  !!!!  I look forward to this, I need help
> 
> Nice job Dev



Whose quivering chest day are you looking forward to?  Yours or Devlin's?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Whose quivering chest day are you looking forward to?  Yours or Devlin's?



 Damn you beat me to it Trip.  

*Gary*-Thanks.  Not touching the rest  

*Arch*-Thank you too.  I was very happy with the increases today.  However after I got done and was headed to work, a cop friend of mine called and says, "Hey were you at the gym this afternoon? I think I parked next to your truck."  I was like "did you have on a grey tshirt and grey pants with a stripe?" He said, "Yeah."  I replied, "Yep I was there, I was up on the treadmill while you were lifting."  If he had just gotten there sooner or me a little later, I could have had him spot me and gone even heavier  

Ohh I forgot to mention, I saw my old trainer today.  He said I had lost weight and my abs were looking good   He said, "You are what a buck 10, buck 15 now?" I replied, "I wish.  Try a buck 20 " Trainer replies, "Where are you hiding the weight? Your arms look bigger and so do your calfs. But you don't look like you are 120"   After that conversation I knocked out the 10 reps at 65 on bench press and considered going for 11 maybe 12 reps, but wanted to get the reps at 75 instead.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Whose quivering chest day are you looking forward to?  Yours or Devlin's?



Devs of course


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 16, 2006)

Little Pyrros Dimas


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Morning Monkey


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Quivering chest day !!!! I look forward to this, I need help
> 
> Nice job Dev


Dev- we are gonna require you to post video of this truely incredible event!
oh..and if u feel that the sports bra...is gonna hamper the natural quivering motion, feel free to remove it. We don't mind. Seriously...we don't..


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Dev- we are gonna require you to post video of this truely incredible event!
> oh..and if u feel that the sports bra...is gonna hamper the natural quivering motion, feel free to remove it. We don't mind. Seriously...we don't..



 I will keep that in mind for next week.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

what's next week?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2006)

Hows it goin Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I will keep that in mind for next week.



Well I already did chest for this week, so I won't hit chest until next week.  Tomorrow will be shoulders/back and saturday will be whatever my trainer decides on.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Sister Devlin!!!



It's going.  I completely enjoyed sleeping in today as well as being a bum.  I will be hitting the gym tonight and then I need to clean my place up some it's driving me nuts  

How are yo doing?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It's going.  I completely enjoyed sleeping in today as well as being a bum.  I will be hitting the gym tonight and then I need to clean my place up some it's driving me nuts
> 
> How are yo doing?


Glad you enjoyed the time off, now get back to the gym ya slacker!!!  

Doin Good, weather here is beautiful, just really tired, ya know!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

catching up to me on the benchpress I see!  I need to work on that on my next p/rr/s cycle

Glad to see your getting so many compliments!  Don't worry about the weight though...remember muscle takes up less room than fat pound for pound!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad you enjoyed the time off, now get back to the gym ya slacker!!!
> 
> Doin Good, weather here is beautiful, just really tired, ya know!!!



Ohh I fully intend to make up for my slacking off tonight and tomorrow morning too  

The weather is great here too, 62 today, but temps supposed to drop again


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It's going. I completely enjoyed sleeping in today as well as being a bum. I will be hitting the gym tonight and then I need to clean my place up some it's driving me nuts
> 
> How are yo doing?


mine too! Wanna come up and clean mine? puh-lease?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> catching up to me on the benchpress I see!  I need to work on that on my next p/rr/s cycle
> 
> Glad to see your getting so many compliments!  Don't worry about the weight though...remember muscle takes up less room than fat pound for pound!



 The numbers you post give me something to go after.  Thanks I may be getting the compliments, but I don't get the male cheering crowd when I lift like you do on leg day.  I'm not stressing about the weight, well maybe a little since I would like to stick around 115 maybe 110, but I know I've put on muscle so it balances it out in my mind.  I may weight more, but I look like I weight less which I like (does that make sense?) 



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> mine too! Wanna come up and clean mine? puh-lease?



Sorry babe, I dread cleaning mine as it is.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

yes, it makes sense.
Case in point: one of the guys who used to bounce at my club...weighed in at about 175lbs..and looked WAY bigger (muscular) than I did.

..u sure? I could rent a french maid costume for you....wouldnt THAT be nice?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yes, it makes sense.
> Case in point: one of the guys who used to bounce at my club...weighed in at about 175lbs..and looked WAY bigger (muscular) than I did.
> 
> ..u sure? I could rent a *french maid costume *for you....wouldnt THAT be nice?



Ughh that may be a bit too confining


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

well, I would then suggest the Emporer's new robe? Only worn once....

(remember that story?)


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, I would then suggest the Emporer's new robe? Only worn once....
> 
> (remember that story?)



Ahh yes I do remember it and that would be much better


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

*Cardio & Triceps*

*Treadmill*-35 minutes (HR 150-165)
3% incline 2.2 miles

*Rope Press downs....ss....Overhead Tricep extensions*
30 x 15....30 x 15
40 x 12....40 x 12
50 x 10....50 x 10

*Dips*
BW x 8, 10, 10

*Eliptical*-30 minutes total (HR 145-155)
15 minutes level 2
bathroom break
15 minutes level 2

Don't ask me why I tossed in doing tri's today, they are already a bit tender from yesterday and now they are fried.  Maybe it was cause lifting partner was doing arms and I said ohh what the heck I my tri's need work, may as well hit them and break up my cardio.  He did join me on the second half of cardio.  However, I have to admit when I walked into locker room when I was done I was like ohh man I just joined the "I feel like I'm going to  club."  I sat down for a minute and was like "opps nope I'm about to join the  club forget the feeling like it."


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

awsome Dev...very awsome!!!  Don't sweat it TOO much about the weight...I may be lifting heavier that you do, but remember, I'm an easy 10-15 pounds heavier than you also


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice Dev !  
Hmmmm  I wouldn't mind being in a club with a pretty girl but I'm not sure about a   club .


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> awsome Dev...very awsome!!!  Don't sweat it TOO much about the weight...I may be lifting heavier that you do, but remember, I'm an easy 10-15 pounds heavier than you also



Ohh I'm not, but it does give me something to go after   How ya feeling?



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice Dev !
> Hmmmm I wouldn't mind being in a club with a pretty girl but I'm not sure about a  club .



Thanks Gary.  I wasn't overly thrilled about joining the  club, but it did reinforce that I had kicked my own butt.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 17, 2006)

Heya hun lookin good!  Awsome tri w/o and cardio!  BW Dips....better then I can do right now 

And you are correct even though you may way more you still look MUCH better!    Shit if I followed the doctors charts for my weight and height I'm suppose to be 152lbs....according to them I'm obese by 30lbs!!!   Now I may have a little chunk but theres no way I'm obese...not anymore!

Average weights dont take into consideration LBM....so your on the right track hun!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> awsome Dev...very awsome!!! Don't sweat it TOO much about the weight...I may be lifting heavier that you do, but remember, I'm an easy 10-15 pounds heavier than you also


it's 10 - 15lbs in all the right places....hhmm.....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ahh yes I do remember it and that would be much better


that's it...ROAD TRIP!
Happy Friday!
any plans for the weekend? Wearing green today?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's it...ROAD TRIP!
> Happy Friday!
> any plans for the weekend? Wearing green today?



 I wasn't wearing anything until a few minutes ago and then I just grabbed clothes when I rolled out of bed so I could walk my toy out 

Weekend.....let's see workout tonight and maybe go out, saturday sleep in somewhat, workout in morning and then again in afternoon maybe. I may go into work saturday night and then I work sunday.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya hun lookin good!  Awsome tri w/o and cardio!  BW Dips....better then I can do right now
> 
> And you are correct even though you may way more you still look MUCH better!    Shit if I followed the doctors charts for my weight and height I'm suppose to be 152lbs....according to them I'm obese by 30lbs!!!   Now I may have a little chunk but theres no way I'm obese...not anymore!
> 
> Average weights dont take into consideration LBM....so your on the right track hun!



Thanks babe.  I'm sure you will catch up on the dips in no time especially since I rarely isolate just arms.

As far as the charts go, I'm right on target for BMI.  However, thanks to training I'm more lean muscle now and plan to keep going.  Would I like to drop a few pounds, absolutely, but I'm beginning to think I may look too thin if I drop too much. As far as the doctors, my endo has tossed out the charts and normal ranges for me.  Here I am 5'4", 120lbs and have to take 125mcg of levoxyl to feel normal which ends up giving me a T4 of 2.07 (high normal is 1.64) and I drink coffee.  According to the charts I should be bouncing off the walls with the high T4 alone


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I wasn't wearing anything until a few minutes ago and then I just grabbed clothes when I rolled out of bed so I could walk my toy out
> 
> Weekend.....let's see workout tonight and maybe go out, saturday sleep in somewhat, workout in morning and then again in afternoon maybe. I may go into work saturday night and then I work sunday.


you've got a new one already?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you've got a new one already?



Yeah I hooked him last week  However, this one is just a toy for now.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

lucky sob...but I still want u to come clean my house in your birthday suit..
let's get that scheduled then...ok


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Cardio & Triceps*
> 
> *Treadmill*-35 minutes (HR 150-165)
> 3% incline 2.2 miles
> ...


Good lookin cardio and Triceps session Sister Devlin!!! And Congrats on joining the  Club, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> lucky sob...but I still want u to come clean my house in your birthday suit..
> let's get that scheduled then...ok



 It will have to be after June 15th.  At work, we are now into the no vacation time allowed till after June 15th  




			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin cardio and Triceps session Sister Devlin!!! And Congrats on joining the  Club, Good Stuff!!!



Thanks.  At the time I was also thinking, "Ohh so this is what Arch experiences after his workouts."


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> At the time I was also thinking, "Ohh so this is what Arch experiences after his workouts."



So you were shaking it in the shower, too?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It will have to be after June 15th. At work, we are now into the no vacation time allowed till after June 15th


so...that means...you ARE considering a road trip...WAHOO!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So you were shaking it in the shower, too?



 No the sauna


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...that means...you ARE considering a road trip...WAHOO!




Maybe will just have to see how the summer plays out.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So you were shaking it in the shower, too?


..like a polarod picture....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Maybe will just have to see how the summer plays out.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

I am such a glutten for punishment.  Cardio this morning  and then did cardio and shoulders this evening.  How do I feel  
   

*Cardio & shoulders*

*Treadmill*-30 minutes 
3% incline 1.7 miles HR 130-140 (going for the fat burning range)

*Standing Dumbbell Military press*
15 x 12, 12, 12

*Dumbbell raises-Front...Side...Bent over*
10 x 12...12...12
10 x 12...12...12 
Longer rest then intended, but went into sneezing fit
10 x 10...10...10  

*Upright rows*
30 x 12, 15
40 x 10 

*Dumbbell shrugs*
25 x 12, 15
32.5 x 12 

I had to push for this workout, I was just not up for it.  However, it may be due to the fact when I'm not blowing my nose, I'm sneezing  or it could be due to being tired from AM cardio session.  Regardless, I pulled it off and it was a decent workout.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 18, 2006)

Ughh between the sneezing, blowing the nose and sore throat, I feel just so delightful right now.  Still made it to the gym to workout with trainer this morning.

*Legs & Lower back*

*Warmup*
Treadmill-3% incline 3.0 speed for 7 minutes

*Nebula leg press*
90 x 20
140 x 15
190 x 12 

*Hamstring curl*(Technogym) Not done as single leg
30 x 15
40 x 12
50 x 10 + 1 negative

*Standing calf raises* (normal foot position, toes pointed in, heels together toes pointed out)
100 x 10, 10, 10
100 x 7, 7, 7 

*Step ups with knee raise at top*
15 each leg

*Back extensions*(Technogym)
30 x 20
40 x 15

*Back extensions laying on bench*
BW x 15

*Bench jumps* (left foot on bench, jump up, place right foot on bench, left on floor, then repeat to original postion= 1 rep)
15 reps 

Time: 30 minutes (not including warmup)

This workout kicked my ass.  I was toast after the bench jumps.  Took me a long time to catch my breath.  Ended up dozing off in the sauna for about 10-15 minutes.  Overall it was a good workout.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 18, 2006)

Forgot to add, I had my body fat check after working out.  

Jan 5, 2006: Body fat 21%
March 18, 2006: Body fat 19.9% 

It may actually be a bit lower since the measurement was taken with a handheld electronic body fat analyzer right after working out.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats to you Dev  

Whats your trainer say about you working out when you are sick like that ?  Guess you don't have any option sometimes though.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2006)

Holy  Cow, sick and still putting up w/o's like those, Good Stuff!!! Hope you finally kick the bug!!! Congrats on the BF% too!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 19, 2006)

Dang, Dev, you've had a busy week.  Well done!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2006)

uh..yah..hi...WTF are you doing working out when u are sick?
U aren't gonna get better...any time soon if u keep taxing your body and keeping it from healing itself.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 19, 2006)

*Gary*-Thanks.  He hasn't said much, but he did cut the cardio out this week and last week we didn't jog as fast.  Yeah, I do have options, I could opt to not train, but that is not acceptable in my book.  Yes, I'm a gluten for punishment.

*Arch*Wow that means a lot coming from you.  I felt like crap this morning, but as the day went I felt much better.  I was jumping for joy at my body fat.  I've gained weight, but my abs are showing more and I can see i'm gaining muscle.  

*Pylon*-Yes, it has been busy, but I'm sure not as busy as your week.  I'm basically onkly working 3 days a week, but they are 12+ hour days and then 2 maybe 3 nights a week for a couple hours.

*Burner*-I'm a gluten for punishment.  Plus, what doesn't kill me only makes me stronger   Actually since the non drying sinus meds were not working, I decided to try Clariten (allergy med) and what do you know, it working.  Sneezing has stopped, sore throat gone, just a cough that sticking around.  

No gym today since it was closed well before I got done work.  I developed some nice DOMS in my calfs by mid day and it was such fun hiking through fields treating horses outside today.  Overall it was a good day with very little excitment.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not sure that she ever recovered from being sick last time....but does she ever listen to us????????? j/k...

Nice workouts...looks to be some overkill on cardio..but you know what's best


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

nope!
However...when she makes he trip up to the Rockies....I will be sure to spank her....for all of us....
Believe me,...it will not bring me any excitement or.....oh who am I kidding...


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Dev, just getting caught up.  Looks like things are going well for you (except the sick thing).  Congrats on the improvements with both the weights and bf%


----------



## Devlin (Mar 20, 2006)

Got done work early today...only worked 11 hours instead of 12+  and no I didn't go to the gym today either.  I came straight home to relax and celebrate.  My boss asked me if I would be willing to work 4 days a week instead of 3.  It seems the twit is just not working out  and boss is going to let her go   Looks like starting next week I will return to 4 12+ hours days a week


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh man, good for you, but bad also huh??? Best Wishes my Friend!!! Rest up and get better!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh man, good for you, but bad also huh??? Best Wishes my Friend!!! Rest up and get better!!!



It's very good since I was counting on atleast 4 days a week in order to cover my bills.  Bad since our days are usually atleast 12 hours a day and not uncommon to work 15 hours.  However, I get to pick my days and already told my boss I want fridays off so I can have a social life (or attempt to have one).  

I actually feel pretty good and after talking to my sister, I'm 99% convinced what is keeping me from recovering 100% is seasonal allergies.  She gave me some suggestions and going to pick up a couple things tomorrow.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 21, 2006)

Today was a long, cold, nasty day at work, but made it to the gym for a decent workout.

*Back & Cardio*

*Treadmill*
30 minutes 1.7 miles

*Lat pull downs*(techno gym)
70 x 12
80 x 10
85 x 8 

*Cable lat row*
55 x 12
70 x 12
85 x 10 

*Hammer strength low row*
25 x 15
35 x 12
40 x 10

*Bentover single arm rows*
20 x 12
25 x 12
30 x 10 

*Hammer strength High row*
45 x 12, 10
25 x 25

*Treadmill*
20 minutes 1.3 miles

The first session on the treadmill was difficult, but the second one was a piece of cake.  Felt pretty good through the whole workout.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 21, 2006)

Good looking workout, Dev.  Moving right along on just about everything.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice wo Dev  

Bent over Db rows , I love em, have to work them into the wo someday again


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

Good to see you're back at it.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

*Boiler*-Thanks.  I was surprised I even had increases since I wasn't feeling 100%.  

*Gary*-Thank you too.  I can't say I love bent over DB rows, but they serve their purpose.  

*Trip*-It felt great to be back out it.  My work schedule forces me to take sunday and monday off from the gym which may work out for the best.  Still have to get my daily schedule set.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

Excellent w/o, your thumbs up in everything!!! Good stuff!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o, your thumbs up in everything!!! Good stuff!!!



Thank you soo much.  

Now I just need to get my butt motivated today.  Had a day off and what did I do almost all day.....sleep.   I will hit the gym tonight for cardio, if I don't fall asleep again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I will hit the gym tonight for cardio, if I don't fall asleep again.



I thought you were getting that at  your apartment.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I thought you were getting that at  your apartment.



That was last friday, working on a repeat, but he does work grave yard shift so can't blame him for being tired in the morning.  Plus he works out for an hour to an hour and a half before work.   Got to figure out what to wear to the gym tonight since he should be there


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2006)

You can try Billie's approach of working out in your PJs...That might get his attention.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You can try Billie's approach of working out in your PJs...That might get his attention.



 

Went for the sports bra and low rise exercise pants instead.

*Cardio*-55 minutes 

*Treadmill*-45 minutes
3% incline 3 miles

*Recumbant bike*-10 minutes
Level 2 2.7 miles

No problems knocking out cardio today.  Felt good, but then I'm not coughing as much either.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 23, 2006)

cardio is a lot easier when you can breath


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Went for the sports bra and low rise exercise pants instead.
> .


howdy....that paints a NICE picture in my head....
good to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Went for the sports bra and low rise exercise pants instead.
> 
> *Cardio*-55 minutes
> 
> ...


Excellent cardio, you sure don't look sick to me!!! Hope your finally kicking it to the curb my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 23, 2006)

*Billie*-Yes cardio is a lot easier when one can breath. 

*Burner*-Glad to have painted you a nice picture.  I am feeling better.

*Arch*-Thanks.  Looks like I'm slowly kicking it somewhere.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 23, 2006)

Grats on getting back in the swing of things hun!  Kick ass!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*-Glad to have painted you a nice picture. I am feeling better.


me too...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> cardio is a lot easier when you can breath



Sometimes it helps to be able to breathe through your ears.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

I thought it was thru the eyelids....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2006)

That works too.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Grats on getting back in the swing of things hun!  Kick ass!



I was getting back into the swing, but Mother Nature hates me.  I spent all day yesterday in bed with a migraine.  Got up today weak as a kitten and migraine trying to return  I may try to hit the gym tonight, but sofa may be too inviting to leave.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

sorry to hear that....hope it clears up soon!
I'm typing quietly to ease the pain...hope it helps...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I was getting back into the swing, but Mother Nature hates me.  I spent all day yesterday in bed with a migraine.  Got up today weak as a kitten and migraine trying to return  I may try to hit the gym tonight, but sofa may be too inviting to leave.


Maybe this time it'll work..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................*REST*


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

doubt it.....


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

It's 5:30pm and so far no gym  

If I go to the gym tonight it would be cardio only since I'm schedule to work with trainer tomorrow morning.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> cardio is a lot easier when you can breath


Cardio is a lot easier when it's over 

Hope you feel better, Dev.  Man, you've been through it lately


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

cardio is ALWAYS best when it's OVER! BM...you sir are a wise man!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio is a lot easier when it's over
> 
> Hope you feel better, Dev.  Man, you've been through it lately



I'm feeling better than I was and a lot stronger than I was this morning.  Every day I'm like, "Ok what is Mother Nature going to toss my way today."  I'm still considering going to the gym, even if it's for only 30 minutes of cardio.  I can tan after (need to get a jump on my tan for summer  ) and plus I need to go shopping at Lowes.  It seems the seeds that I planted last week are indeed growing so I need some planter boxes to transfer into soon.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm feeling better than I was and a lot stronger than I was this morning.  Every day I'm like, "Ok what is Mother Nature going to toss my way today."  I'm still considering going to the gym, even if it's for only 30 minutes of cardio.  I can tan after (need to get a jump on my tan for summer  ) and plus I need to go shopping at Lowes.  It seems the seeds that I planted last week are indeed growing so I need some planter boxes to transfer into soon.


Be careful of frosts, that will put an end to it quick.  Also, for tomatoes especially get something wide and deep enough for the root zone to develop.  And in planter boxes, you'll have to water just about every day if they are outside.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Be careful of frosts, that will put an end to it quick.  Also, for tomatoes especially get something wide and deep enough for the root zone to develop.  And in planter boxes, you'll have to water just about every day if they are outside.



I started them inside and won't move them outside until it starts staying above freezing.  Watering everyday, I don't mind that.  Thanks for the tips for the tomatoes.  I figured planter boxe would be best for space on my balcony.  I will probably get a couple decent size pots for the basil and rosemary, but the rosemary hasn't showed signs of growing yet.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

if I don't get back on before some time next week. have a great weekend!
(my 1st Ca. couple are back monday - wednesday)
Wish me luck...can be a BIG commission...


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I started them inside and won't move them outside until it starts staying above freezing.  Watering everyday, I don't mind that.  Thanks for the tips for the tomatoes.  I figured planter boxe would be best for space on my balcony.  I will probably get a couple decent size pots for the basil and rosemary, but the rosemary hasn't showed signs of growing yet.


rosemary is really difficult to grow from seed.  Also remember that all herb seeds have about a 60% germination rate.  Oh, and don't go too crazy on the watering if the plants are inside.  Overwatering will cause seed rot, dampning off and other problems.  Just make sure the soil doesn't dry out.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> if I don't get back on before some time next week. have a great weekend!
> (my 1st Ca. couple are back monday - wednesday)
> Wish me luck...can be a BIG commission...



Good luck


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> rosemary is really difficult to grow from seed.  Also remember that all herb seeds have about a 60% germination rate.  Oh, and don't go too crazy on the watering if the plants are inside.  Overwatering will cause seed rot, dampning off and other problems.  Just make sure the soil doesn't dry out.



I used the peat pellets and seed starting tray.  Just add water to the pellets until they grow to about 1.5 inches in height, add seeds, let grow. I started them one week ago and so far, so good.  I have growth in all the pellets (planted peas, lavender, basil, tomatoes, rosemary) except for the ones I planted lavender and the ones with rosemary.  I have yet to add any more water as pellets still feel moist.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

I went to the gym tonight after all.

*Cardio*-40 minutes
3% incline 2.4 miles

Actually felt good through this, but knew lifting was out until tomorrow.  Going to have to tan tomorrow too since the salon closed 15 minutes before I was ready to tan


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow, that sounds awesome.  You can get the peas out pretty early.  Also, it's too late now, but you should innoculate peas with a nitrogen fixing bacteria so it's availabe to them in the soil around the roots.  Save your seeds, though.  You don't have to start peas inside, they can be direct planted outside into the container you are going to use if these don't work out.  Wait until you see the seed starting mess I have going my wife is embarassed to take people in the basement.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Wow, that sounds awesome.  You can get the peas out pretty early.  Also, it's too late now, but you should innoculate peas with a nitrogen fixing bacteria so it's availabe to them in the soil around the roots.  Save your seeds, though.  You don't have to start peas inside, they can be direct planted outside into the container you are going to use if these don't work out.  Wait until you see the seed starting mess I have going my wife is embarassed to take people in the basement.



Ok why do peas need a nitrogen fixing bacteria innoculated into them? Do peas have trouble absorbing/utilizing nitrogen from the soil?  I kinda don't like the idea of injecting potential food with bacteria


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok why do peas need a nitrogen fixing bacteria innoculated into them? Do peas have trouble absorbing/utilizing nitrogen from the soil?  I kinda don't like the idea of injecting potential food with bacteria


Not into them, onto them.  Peas, beans and other legumes need a certain type of rhyzomous bacteria around their roots to fix the nitrogen in a state that they can use.  The bacteria isn't available in all soil types and not in seed starting mixes or other pasteurized bagged soils.  Relax, all farmers do this with their beans and peas, too.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Not into them, onto them.  Peas, beans and other legumes need a certain type of rhyzomous bacteria around their roots to fix the nitrogen in a state that they can use.  The bacteria isn't available in all soil types and not in seed starting mixes or other pasteurized bagged soils.  Relax, all farmers do this with their beans and peas, too.



Ok so now I need to find some nitrogen fixing bacteria to add to the soil when I transplant the seedlings.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, what are you going to grow the peas in (in terms of a container?).  Peas grow pretty fast.  They would do great in a skinny planter box.  Just transplant what you have in something like that and plant some new innoculated seeds with them.  You can grow alot of peas in a small space (spaced 1-2" apart)  They need something to climb unless you have a dwarf variety.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, what are you going to grow the peas in (in terms of a container?).  Peas grow pretty fast.  They would do great in a skinny planter box.  Just transplant what you have in something like that and plant some new innoculated seeds with them.  You can grow alot of peas in a small space (spaced 1-2" apart)  They need something to climb unless you have a dwarf variety.



I have a narrow planter box for them.  I have garden netting across the rails of my balcony to prevent my dogs from going through the rails and it also works great for flowers/vege vines to climb.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Also, peas are frost hardy.  You can put them out right now in your area.  In fact you should.  The new ones you plant outside will take longer to germinate, but will probably be tougher and be better producers.

Oh, and don't overfertilize them.  Give them a light amount when they are about 2-4" tall.  They don't do well with alot of fertilizer, but need just a small shot at this stage.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Also, peas are frost hardy.  You can put them out right now in your area.  In fact you should.  The new ones you plant outside will take longer to germinate, but will probably be tougher and be better producers.
> 
> Oh, and don't overfertilize them.  Give them a light amount when they are about 2-4" tall.  They don't do well with alot of fertilizer, but need just a small shot at this stage.



Ok so tomorrow I will transplant the peas and move them outside. I will see if my Lowes has nitrogen fixing bacteria and plant a second round of pea seeds.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok so tomorrow I will transplant the peas and move them outside. I will see if my Lowes has nitrogen fixing bacteria and plant a second round of pea seeds.


Right, but space your seedlings 2.5" apart and then plant your newly innoculated seeds between the seedlings.  Then the seedlings should be able to use the bacteria when it develops


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Right, but space your seedlings 2.5" apart and then plant your newly innoculated seeds between the seedlings.  Then the seedlings should be able to use the bacteria when it develops








Ok I think I got it, if not will just refer back to notes.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

shouldn't all of this be in Boilers #2 journal?? May be helpful to a lot of folks!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> shouldn't all of this be in Boilers #2 journal?? May be helpful to a lot of folks!!



I thought about that.  Looks like I need to cut and paste into his other journal today.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 25, 2006)

Had a great day working with my trainer today.

*Chest (back and delts hit briefly)*

*Warmup*
Track- walked 3/8 mile

*Dumbbell Flys (flat bench)...ss..Straight arm fly(with plates)*(done on flat bench arms held straight with ever so slight bend in elbows full ROM hands all the way to the floor)
15 x 15...5 x 15 (get a killer stretch when doing these) 
20 x 12...10 x 5 (too heavy) 5 x 15
22.5 x 10...5 x 15 
10 x 20

*Rows*(Lifefitness)
50 x 20
60 x 15 

*Pec dec fly*
50 x 15

*Shrugs*(LIfefitness stood on seat of shoulder press)
60 x 20 + 1 neg
70 x 15 + 1 neg

*Recumbant bike*-15 minutes
Level 3... 5.4 miles (Heart rate: 154)

I not only increased weight on the DB flys, but increased reps too.  Trainer was all set to spot me, but I pulled off the increased weight and reps on my own (it wasn't easy or pretty).  The straight arm flys were different, but gave a great stretch through the pecs and they were tougher than I expected.  My trainer was thrilled to see me do the flys with those weights.  He can see the weights are going up, my body fat is dropping and it is all starting to show.  It probably didn't help that I wore a regular sports bra and low rise pants and we worked in the free weight area.  Just about every pair of eyes was on my trainer and I.  I don't know what they were more surprised at... a fit person working with a trainer or the amount of weight I was lifting  Regardless it felt good.   I considered doing some additional chest work, but since my chest was already shaking thought it best to leave it be.   

Ohh here are a couple pics from today.  Took them after I got home from the gym.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

Fantastic w/o and great progress on pics my Friend!!! Can I have your stomach??? Keep it up!!! You feeling better now???


----------



## Devlin (Mar 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o and great progress on pics my Friend!!! Can I have your stomach??? Keep it up!!! You feeling better now???



Thank you.  I'm thrilled with how my abs are really starting to show   I'm sure your stomach is better than mine since I'd bet your diet is a heck of a lot cleaner than mine.   I'm feeling better, bu still have the post nasal drip and occassional cough  When I was walking on the track, I could feel my lungs were still really really tight.  Going to take a another week or two before I think the lungs will be back to 100%.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Had a great day working with my trainer today.
> 
> *Chest (back and delts hit briefly)*
> 
> ...



Is a shaking chest wo better than a quivering chest wo ? Judges ?  

Nice one Dev !  Great pics !  I'm with Angel , I'll trade you mid sections


----------



## Devlin (Mar 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is a shaking chest wo better than a quivering chest wo ? Judges ?
> 
> Nice one Dev !  Great pics !  I'm with Angel , I'll trade you mid sections



I know should abstain from voting, but yes a shaking chest wo is better than a quivering chest wo.  A quivering chest you can push through, a shaking chest you know you are gonna get pinned if you don't have a spotter  

Thank you too.  Not trading midsections.  I've worked hard to get my abs back and I'm not stopping at this point.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is a shaking chest wo better than a quivering chest wo ? Judges ?



Shaking is much better than quivering.  Have you ever noticed Arch saying he was quivering it in the shower?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> shouldn't all of this be in Boilers #2 journal?? May be helpful to a lot of folks!!


That just didn't seem to be generating much interest.  I can post my stuff in my regular journal.  Easier to keep up with, too.  I seem to be a lot busier than I was last fall.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 25, 2006)

Great progress, Dev!  You are looking sharp.  You should be feeling good about that


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2006)

Devlin

Too bad Burner is missing those pics.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin
> 
> Too bad Burner is missing those pics.



He is in for a surprise when he does stop in and finds he missed out all weekend


----------



## Devlin (Mar 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Great progress, Dev!  You are looking sharp.  You should be feeling good about that



Thank you.  I am feeling good about it


----------



## Devlin (Mar 26, 2006)

Didn't have a snow ball's chance in hell of making it to the gym today, not when I worked a 14 hour day.  However, I did end the day by playing with a newborn that literaly was only 15 minutes old.  She was sooo cute.  Would have taken pics, but camera was in truck and I not only had to strip off layers when I went in to hold the baby for her neonatal exam, but wash up a bit after ( my hands were a bit nasty). I will try for pics tomorrow morning.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 26, 2006)

you are smokin hot Dev!!  I think you need to make pic #2 your avi...that way you, Tammy, and myself will have yummytummy Avi's


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Whats up Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 27, 2006)

Ughh..up at 430am, at work by 6am, work 14.5 hours, gym after work and finally home at 10:30pm.  Long day and boss was in a bad mood.  It wasn't a fun day.  There are just some days I want to snap his head off as bad as he snaps at me and his mom  , but instead I hold my tongue and stew.  Which after stewing for about 6 hours I had to hit the gym to work it off.  It was a short cardio session, but it was just what I needed. I also roasted myself in a tanning bed after working out and that really relaxed me.

*Cardio*-30 minutes
Treadmill 4% 1.8 miles

Don't know how I forgot, but I gave myself some nice shin splints that started setting in within the first 5 minutes on the treadmill, but then again by 5 minutes in I had cranked it up about 4.0 mph and was still walking.  Shins ended up so sore they became a bit numb, but that was what I was shooting for.  When I get in the mood I was in tonight after work, I aim to literally work off the mood which usually ends with my body hurting somewhere.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 28, 2006)

the new pics look great, Dev!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2006)

Get some rest, hope the shin splints go away, those suck!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2006)

*Pylon*-Thanks.

*Arch*-Ended up with at most 3 hours sleep last night.   Shin splints didn't bother me today so toasted me legs tonight  

Got to work this morning and almost turned around and walked out, but didn't.  Boss went off on his mom this morning, it wasn't pretty.  I still was not in a good mood and seeing boss was in a bad mood had me ready to flee.  Day ended up turning out ok.  Actually got done early, it was only a 12 hour day for a change.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2006)

3/28/2006

*Legs*

*Warmup*-15 minutes
Eliptical level 1 (160-175 rpm)

*Nebula leg press*
90 x 15
180 x 15
210 x 12 
250 x 8 

*Laying hamstring curls*
30 x 15 (too light)
40 x 12
50 x 10

*Hammer Strength Single Leg Extensions*
15 x 8, 7, 6 

*SLDL*
70 x 12
80 x 12, 12

*Standing calf raises*(standard foot placement, toes pointed in, heels together; no rest between placements)
120 x 10, 10, 4 pause 6 OUchhhh
120 x 7, 7, 7
120 x 7, 7, 7 

*Cooldown*-15 minutes
Treadmill- 0.7 miles
6.5 mintues @ 2.5
13.5 minutes @ 3.0

Loved this workout.  Major increase in weight on the leg press and knee held up.  However, knee wasn't too happy with the leg extensions, but it was bearable  When it came to the SLDL, I considered going up to 90lbs, but felt grip wouldn't hold up for 10 reps.  The calf raises completely fried my calfs.  By the end of this workout I was already walking with stiff, tight, ouchy legs,   but the treadmill walking help ease it all.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Dev


----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Gary


----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2006)

Forgot to mention....

I noticed I wasn't the only one trying to kill the legs today in the gym.  There was this guy who I have seen before and at first I noticed him just doing leg press followed by squats. Later when I went to do calf raises I saw he was using the machine so I waited.  Next thing I know he is doing seated calf raises so I moved in on the standing calf raise machine. I finished my first triple set and see the guy standing near by.  Figuring he wanted the standing machine I asked him if he wanted to jump in and he said in a minute and jumps on a Lifefitness leg press.  He is doing a circuit of standing calf raises (280lbs) , seated calf raises(didn't catch the weight), leg press (didn't catch the weight) and I think something else between the seated calf raises and leg press   I finish my first set and say it all yours.  He bangs out a set and moves on so I jump in and manage to knock out my last 2 triple sets.  When I finish I reset the machine back to the height and weight he had it.  He sees it and and says, "Wow thanks." I reply, "No problem".  When he finishes he says, "I have a friend that is from Africa and he says it doesn't take any effort to be nice, but it goes a long way." 

It really didn't take any effort to rest the machine and seeing he was moving quickly through his circuit, I didn't want to impede him.  The guy's was surprised and clearly appreciated it.  It made me feel really good to see someone appreciate something so little and it made a great workout feel even better.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi, Dev!

Nice workout.

How's the peas?  I forgot to tell you, If you want to germinate the newly planted ones outside, cut some strips of saran wrap and put them over the planter box between the planted seedlings. press it down into the soil over the seeds, but don't cover the new plantings.  Follow me?  narrow strips of plastic over the seeded areas will heat up the soil, conserve moisture and help them germinate quicker.  Don't cover the whole planter box, though, because you will fry the transplants.  Good luck.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hi, Dev!
> 
> Nice workout.
> 
> How's the peas?  I forgot to tell you, If you want to germinate the newly planted ones outside, cut some strips of saran wrap and put them over the planter box between the planted seedlings. press it down into the soil over the seeds, but don't cover the new plantings.  Follow me?  narrow strips of plastic over the seeded areas will heat up the soil, conserve moisture and help them germinate quicker.  Don't cover the whole planter box, though, because you will fry the transplants.  Good luck.



So far the peas are doing well outside, but I haven't added new seeds yet because I haven't located the nitrogen fixing bacteria yet.  I have 2 more places to check later this week.  I follow what you are saying regarding the plastic. I also transplanted my basil and moved it outside, so far it is doing well also.  My tomato seedlings are going to have to be transplanted later this week, they are starting to get close to hitting the lid on the starter box. However, I'm afraid to move them outside until temps start staying above 50 at night.   I noticed one or two peat pods with  lavender and one or two peat pods with rosemary have started growing.  I planted flower seeds over the weekend in peat pods and the cosmos are already popping up.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

Men  my boss can't make up his friggin mind.  First he says I'll be working 4 days a week, then I get cut to 3 days a week to reduce overtime, then he says I can worknights in the office even if it pushes me into OT, then he asks if I would mind working 4 days a week, then he says I decided to keep the friggin twit, now he saying he still considering letting the twit go, and finally he not only asked me to work today (day 4 in a row), but tomorrow too (day 5 in a row)   Granted today I only worked a little over 5 hours which wasn't bad.  Tomorrow is supposed to be a full day since he told the twit to not come in   Is anyone else as confused as I am 

So what did I do after work......
1. Tracked down the nitrogen fixing bacteria that Boiler told me to get for my pea plants.
2. Gym for an hour and 20 minutes of cardio.
3. Grocery store.
4. Transplanted seedlings.

*Cardio*

Treadmill-30 minutes
5% incline 
2 miles (HR 130-150)

Recumbant bike-30 minutes
Level 3 10.8 miles

Eliptical(Lifefitness)-10 minutes
1 mile

Treadmill-10 minutes
0.5 miles

My left knee was not happy with me this morning and it's hating me now.  I have mild DOMS in my hamstrings and calfs, but quads ok so far.  My left knee, however, has gone beyond ache to out and out hurting even walking and with advil + alieve in me.  I just broke down and took 800 mg of advil with a Vicodin chaser.  I should be a happy camper in a little while  

Well off to play in the dirt.  I will catch up in everyone's journal in a little while.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

Ahh finally warm weather and sun today.  I actually had to strip down to just jeans and a sports bra when working on my balcony with my plants it was so warm in the sun.  Actually right now, I'm sitting on the balcony in the sun, but I shedded the jeans for pj bottems.   

It's pretty sad. I have such a high tolerance to pain and pain drugs that the Vicodin isn't even giving me a buzz, but it did finally take away the pain in my knee.  Yet, I can still feel the DOMS in my hamstrings  Ohh well, such is life.  Atleast I can get more than 3 hours sleep tonight, 6 hours sleep over a 48 hour period is just not cutting it.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2006)

Great lookin cardio, hope the knee is okay, mine acts up periodically too!!! Men, i hear ya, thats why I married a Woman, LOL!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin cardio, hope the knee is okay, mine acts up periodically too!!! Men, i hear ya, thats why I married a Woman, LOL!!!



 

It doesn't help that I've been way too laxed in taking my vitamins and joint supplement.  I need to put a huge post it up so I remember to take them these days.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It doesn't help that I've been way too laxed in taking my vitamins and joint supplement.  I need to put a huge post it up so I remember to take them these days.


I hear ya there, I would forget my head half the time if it wasn't attached!!!
http://www.precor.com/comm/efx/546i/ Heres the exact one in my gym!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

I snapped a pic of one of the kids at a client's farm.  He is just turning 2 and he is such a gentle giant, but then he is a full blood clydesdale  

I also snapped a couple pics of my "garden" on my balcony.  Please excuse my girls, they were enjoying the afternoon on the balcony.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya there, I would forget my head half the time if it wasn't attached!!!
> http://www.precor.com/comm/efx/546i/ Heres the exact one in my gym!!!



Ok it's basically the same one my gym has except for the "handle bars".  Mine move and your's are stationary.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

on the garden, things look great!  And the kids are adorable too! 



The baby Clyde is so precious


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

Cardio looks good but paired up with a hurt knee and vicadin.....mmmmm me no like to see that!

Critters look good....I gotte get me a picture of my lab!  He's so big already!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Had a great day working with my trainer today.
> 
> *Chest (back and delts hit briefly)*
> 
> ...


look at those abber dabbers!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 30, 2006)

Well knee is feeling better today except for steps still hurt it.  However, DOMS set in big time in hamstrings and calfs.  Heels didn't want to touch the floor this morning thanks to the DOMS in the calfs  Looks like I should get done work at a decent time today so it will be gym for chest workout tonight.

*Billie*-Thanks, I still have some more to transplant and a couple more pots/planters to add when seedlings are ready.  My neighbors are going to think I'm nuts, but ohh well.  Forest, the baby clydesdale, is such a sweetheart.  A true gentle giant.

*Deadbolt*-I wasn't too thrilled to break out the vicodin, but had to do it.  Hopefully once I get the joint supplements built back up in my system the knee will stop bothering me.  However, I am a glutten punishment and a little pain won't stop me from lifting.

*Burner*-Welcome back.  Missed seeing you around.

Well got to get back to work.  Will catch everyone later tonight when I get home.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

I 'sensed' I was missing something....and it was your new pics....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2006)

Take care of that knee, glad its feeling better though!!! DOMS........................................GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Burner*-  I sneaked them in while you were away  

*Arch*-It was definitely better today, but DOMS were killer


----------



## Devlin (Mar 30, 2006)

Had a so-so chest workout this evening.  Free weight area was packed, but was able to lift without waiting for anything.  I should have grabbed a spotter today and it would have been a great workout, but wimped out.  I probably could have gone a little heavier or gotten a couple more reps here and there, but I just didn't have the confidence today to really go for it.  There is always next time.

*Chest*

*Flat bench press*
Empty bar x 12 
65 x 8
75 x 5 
85 x 1  (I almost didn't get this up, considered getting a spotter and going for it again, but opted to save myself for the rest of the workout)

*Incline bench press*
Empty bar x 12 (this felt way too light)
55 x 10 (grip was slightly too wide)
65 x 2  (just didn't have it in me today, the previous set plus the increases on flat bench just killed me here)

*Dumbbell pullover*
25 x 12
30 x 12, 12 (wanted to increase weight here, but 32.5 were being used and not quite ready to jump up to 35)

*Dumbbell fly..ss..Straight arm fly with plates*(both done on flat bench)
15 x 12....5 x 12
15 x 12....5 x 12
20 x 12....10 x 3 too heavy dropped to 5 x 12

I just didn't get the pump from this workout that I usually get.    I started off strong, struggled a bit, and finished decent, but just didn't feel I hit my chest hard enough today.  Ohh well there is always next time.

I did get a great compliment today at the gym.  One guy that I talked to on occassion comes over and says, you've lost weight haven't you.  I respond thanks, but no I'm holding around 118-120 these days.  He says, "ohh wow, you look like you have lost weight in your face and abs, but gained some in your shoulders.  Plus you are getting a nice 6 pack. I hope you don't mind that I noticed."  I say thanks, I don't mind, it just tells me I'm doing things right.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, I don't see any shaking/quivering  but still gets a  

Hi Hottie


----------



## Devlin (Mar 30, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well, I don't see any shaking/quivering  but still gets a
> 
> Hi Hottie



Hey sexy 

Thanks, but you are right not shaking or quivering  Hopefully next week it will be different.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

now, Dev...I KNOW you can do a 35 on your Db pullovers...give it a shot!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> now, Dev...I KNOW you can do a 35 on your Db pullovers...give it a shot!



I probably could, but well I guess you could say my heart wasn't into it yesterday and went with what I knew I could do.  I think not getting the reps on the last set of incline bench press really messed with my head/confidence.  Plus I was really tired....after 3 days of only getting about 3 hours sleep each night and working about 60+/- hours over 5 days caught up to me.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

g'morning! 
jeez! AND u still went to the gym after working all those hours....u better let yourself sleep in this weekend!

I've had both: whole workout..lethargic...others...I start that way..something inside just 'clicks' and then I get ramped up and go!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> g'morning!
> jeez! *AND u still went to the gym after working all those hours*....u better let yourself sleep in this weekend!
> 
> I've had both: whole workout..lethargic...others...I start that way..something inside just 'clicks' and then I get ramped up and go!



Not only did I workout after work, but I tanned too  

I slept in this morning and will sleep in a bit tomorrow, but sunday it back to work.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2006)

Your an animal dev!  No other way to describe it!  

Man I shold start tanning again....I just hate doing it b/c I burn and dont ever tan just get red LOL.  It takes me like 2 months to get a decent base then I turn tan and not red lobsterish!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

Opps forgot to mention....

Achieved a first... 3 day DOMS.  My right calf is still very sore and so tight I have to work to get my heel to the floor


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Your an animal dev!  No other way to describe it!
> 
> Man I shold start tanning again....I just hate doing it b/c I burn and dont ever tan just get red LOL.  It takes me like 2 months to get a decent base then I turn tan and not red lobsterish!



 Thanks.

I burn the first time or two and then I just get a darker tan.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I burn the first time or two and then I just get a darker tan.


I envy you....I have very fair skin!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I envy you....I have very fair skin!



I'm Irish with blond hair and fair skin   I try to get tan all summer and into the fall if I can and hope to keep some tan through the winter which helps keep the burn down.  However, In addition to being Irish with blond hair and fair skin, some of the meds I take make my skin sensitive to the UV light/sun so I know I will burn the first few tans of the season.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2006)

Great w/o Sister Devlin, especially with little to NO sleep!!! With rest and proper sleep, you'll do Incredible my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o Sister Devlin, especially with little to NO sleep!!! With rest and proper sleep, you'll do Incredible my Friend!!!



Thanks.  I actually ended up sleeping most of this afternoon


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey Dev, just getting caught up.  The garden is looking awesome .  Here's a few tips for the Tomatoes.

1) If they are in a flat by themselves, take the top off so they get air circulation.  

2) A couple of times a day, brush the tops with your hand for 30 seconds or so.  This will simulate wind and will release a hormone in the stems that will stimulate them to grow thicker and stronger.  Kinda like weight lifting .  This will help them outside to support them when they have all the tomatoes on them.

3) When you transplant them, bury 2/3 of the plant so just the tops are sticking out of the soil.  Cut off all the leaves that will be below the soil level.  These leaves will all develop into roots which will make the plant more stable and will help it utilize water better.  It may seem like you are setting the plant back but you aren't.

4) When you set them out, you have to harden them off.  Tomatoes are very sensative to temperature shock, so half a day at a time for a week will help them to not get shocked or sunburned.

5) You should train them to grow as one vine, trimming off all stems that don't bear flowers.  We can talk about this later.  Otherwise, all those extra stems will grow into a vine themselves and you will have a mess and a plant that can't be supported in a pot.

Make sure you water all your planter boxes frequently.  They dry out a lot faster than plants in the ground.

Looks like you are doing great.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Dev, just getting caught up.  The garden is looking awesome .  Here's a few tips for the Tomatoes.
> 
> 1) If they are in a flat by themselves, take the top off so they get air circulation.
> 
> ...



Opps, I didn't plant them deep enough based on your suggestion.  However I may be able to "fix" that by adding more soil to the planter box.  I also didn't harden them off.  However, I did move them outside when it was 70+ outside which was warmer than my apartment.  Temps have only dropped to in the 50's at night.  So far the look to be doing ok since transplanting.  I did use garden soil instead of a plant soil.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 1, 2006)

Trained with PT today and he fried my abs  

*Abs*

*Warmup*
1/2 mile walk
1/4 mile jog
1/4 mile walk

*All crunch work done on a crunch machine/board

*Crunches*
30

*Oblique crunches*
20 to each side

*Crunches with legs held straight at 45 degree angle*
20

*Oblique crunches with top leg held straight at 35 degree angle*
20 to each side

*Crunches with legs held straight at 45 degree angle*
20

*Oblique crunches with top leg held straight at 35 degree angle*
20 to each side

*Upright knee raises*(with arms on supports)
Done to center, then right, then left=1 rep
10 reps

*Hanging knee raises*
Done to center, then right, then left=1 rep
15 reps

*Decline situps*
20, 20 with twist at top, 20

Workout including warmup=45 minutes

*Cooldown*
1/4 mile walk on track
Treadmill-20 minutes 1.1 miles

OMG my abs were burning after this workout  I'm sure I will be feeling it tomorrow   I actually fit failure on the last decline situp and trainer had to assist me in completing the rep  Overall a great workout.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2006)

Okay...since ya'll chewed me out for doing 100-200 reps, it's time for you to get Dev too...


----------



## Devlin (Apr 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Okay...since ya'll chewed me out for doing 100-200 reps, it's time for you to get Dev too...



 

Hey now, it not like I do 100-200+ every week


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 1, 2006)

I think you both are crazy.....


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I think you both are crazy.....


I think you both are hot


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2006)

well, Boiler won that one...and we both even got a kiss

Top THAT DB...


----------



## Devlin (Apr 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, Boiler won that one...and we both even got a kiss
> 
> Top THAT DB...



 

Thanks Boiler.  

No gym today since it was closed by the time I got out of work.  Today was an easy 13 hour day  However, my abs and especially my obliques were hurting from yesterday's workout.   I wanted to go to bed early, but we have a severe line of storms with a possiblity of tornadoes headed this way so instead going to doze for a couple hours till storms pass and then off to bed.  See everyone tomorrow sometime


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

Way to work those abs Dev !


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2006)

hey...........how come she is allowed to do 200 reps and I'm not


----------



## Devlin (Apr 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey...........how come she is allowed to do 200 reps and I'm not




 


I slept like crap last night.  I woke up this morning really tired.  It's probably because I dozed off on the sofa for 30 minute periods of time, until the severe storm hit last night.  My area lucked out and the worst of the storm missed us, but areas not too far away got hit and had damage to buildings/roofs.  

I'm actually at work right now, killing time until boss rolls in.  It's looking like a 12+ hour day today and I plan to hit the gym after work.  Catch everyone tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

'morning!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2006)

200???



   


 
My stomach hurts just thinking about that!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 200???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually if you total up my reps it was over 200  

*Burner*-Evening


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

hey! How's you?
I'm going thru an old workout journal from 4 years ago....danm....I'm not too much stronger now..than I was then.... 
I'm gonna make my own work out book. (have the materials to make a 'floppy' binder here at the office. )


----------



## Devlin (Apr 3, 2006)

I was right, ended up working 12.5 hours today.  I still made it to the gym, even though I was really tired.

*Shoulders*

*Warmup*-15 minutes
Recumbant bike: Level 3 5.4 miles

*Front, Side and bent over raises*
10 x 12...10 x 12...10x 12
10 x 12...10 x 12...10 x 12
10 x 12...10 x 12...10 x 12 

*Seated military press*
20 x 10, 10, 8 

*Upright rows*
30 x 12, 12, 12

*Dumbell Shrugs*
32.5 x 12, 12
25 x 12 

Started off strong, but shoulders were tired by the time I hit shrugs and had to drop the weight.  Overall it was a good workout.  Tomorrow is looking like another 12+ hour day and was thinking I would hit the gym after, but got a call while at work today and well I may be persuaded to skip the gym tomorrow


----------



## Devlin (Apr 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! How's you?
> I'm going thru an old workout journal from 4 years ago....danm....I'm not too much stronger now..than I was then....
> I'm gonna make my own work out book. (have the materials to make a 'floppy' binder here at the office. )



I'm tired and still need to crawl into the shower before crashing in bed.  It already pushing 10:30pm here and my butt has to be up at 430am tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> but got a call while at work today and well I may be persuaded to skip the gym tomorrow


co-ed 'cardio'?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> co-ed 'cardio'?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2006)

Really strong lookin w/o, you'll be fine the next time you do it, betcha don't drop the weights again!!!

Skipping w/o's...................................GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 4, 2006)

Ughh 14+ hour work day.  I'm so tired that gym was not an option tonight.  Waiting on a phone call and then it shower followed by bed.  Can't wait to sleep in tomorrow  

Will catch up in everyone's journals tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2006)

I like reading your journal.  It makes me feel like I have more free time....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 5, 2006)

that's what I was thinking Py!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

Some days it seems like there are not enough hours in the day for me to get everything done that I would like to get done.

I slept in this morning   I'm planning on going to the gym in a little bit.  I have to call into work later since boss wants me to help out on creating invoices since he doesn't have the time. However, he has to run it by Mom first since she has been creating the invoices and he doesn't want Mom to feel like she is being replaced. If Mom is ok with it, I will be heading in after lunch time and work 6-7 hours today, thurs, fri.  So much for time off, I'm heading right back into working 7 days a week for a while


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2006)

Happy Hump Day!
How did the hot date go last night?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Happy Hump Day!
> How did the hot date go last night?



  It didn't.  I got home late and crashed in bed.  I was extremely tired last night.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2006)

whoa...hold it....u have energy to go to the gym...but u don't have the energy to do the humpity bumpity? oy! What's the world coming to...or in your case...not... 
HA! HAR! WHOO!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> whoa...hold it....u have energy to go to the gym...but u don't have the energy to do the humpity bumpity? oy! What's the world coming to...or in your case...not...
> HA! HAR! WHOO!



I didn't even go to the gym last night.  I came straight home from work, had dinner, posted on here, and crashed.  I didn't even make it into the shower.  Feel asleep on the sofa and then at some point got up and crawled into bed.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2006)

poor thing....get some good sleep? Feeling better?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2006)

Hope everything goes as you need it to my Friend!!! I start off on level 4 and it ramps up to level 10 on the hills!!! Next time I will try level 5 for starters!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

*Burner*-Got great sleep last night and felt good today, especially after my workout at the gym  

*Arch*-OMG I think I will stick with the low levels and avoid the hills


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

I had a fantastic workout at the gym today.  

*Chest*

*Warmup*-10 minutes
Treadmill- 0.55 miles

*Flat bench press*
45 x 12
65 x 10 :thumup:
75 x 5
85 x 3 + 2 with spotter 
100 x 1 :banana (had a spotter just in case)

*Incline bench press*
55 x 8 
65 x 2
45 x 12

*Dumbbell pullover*
25 x 12
30 x 12
35 x 10 

*Dumbbell fly..ss..Straight arm fly*
15 x 12....5 x 12
20 x 12....5 x 12
22.5 x 10....5 x 12

My trainer was at the gym when I arrived and when he saw me on the flat bench he came over to spot me.  After doing the 85 for a total of 5, he said you can do atleast 100lbs so I went for it.  After doing it he said if thinks I could probably nail 135lbs today, but when I told him the 100lbs was my fifth set he felt it was best to wait until next week for 135lbs.  Needless to say, body was a bit tired/fatigued when doing the incline bench and just couldn't get the weight today, but a guy did offer to spot me on the inclines.  That's a first.  I still managed to increase weight on the pullovers and finished strong.  I baked in the tanning bed and it was off to work for close to 6 hours.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I had a fantastic workout at the gym today.
> 
> *Flat bench press*
> 100 x 1



Way to go, Devlin.    Going for 135 next time, huh?  Don't waste too much energy warming up.  Just do enough reps to get loose.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Way to go, Devlin.    Going for 135 next time, huh?  Don't waste too much energy warming up.  Just do enough reps to get loose.



Thank you, thank you.  It was a spur of the moment decision to go for the 100.  I was basically dared and wasn't about to back down from a dare.   Yeah I will go for 135 next week, if I have a spotter that I trust (in other words, my trainer).


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 6, 2006)

That's great on the 100lb...135 is a big jump, so make sure you definetly have a spotter!   YOUR MY HERE DEV!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

Alright Dev !!!!  The big *100 !!!!*

Showoff


----------



## Devlin (Apr 6, 2006)

*Billie*-I will definitely have a spotter when I go for 135.  Will I go for it next week   GUess we will have to wait and see next week 

*Gary*-  Thanks.  It felt really good nailing it.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 6, 2006)

Took it easy today at the gym. I had initially planned to go all out on cardio, but when I started I started thinking I may work legs tomorrow so felt it best to back off a bit so legs will still be fresh tomorrow.

*Cardio*-40 minutes

*Precor eliptical*
Level 1 for 10 minutes
Level 3 for 10 minutes
Totals: 1.75 miles; 3384 strides; Heart rate: 135-155

*Treadmill*
20 minutes 6% incline
Total: 1.08 miles Heart rate: 135-145

I was dripping in sweat after the time on the Precor.    Treadmill with the incline hit the legs, but not too hard.  I felt really good when I left the gym, but that didn't last long.  I got to work and my mood went downhill.  The secretary was in a bad mood due to politics between the boss and his mom.  Mom is exhausted, but is more worried about a damn dog she rescued than working on invoicing.  The invoicing is extremely boring and monotonous.  Boss ripped me a new one last week about not wanting to pay me overtime and that is why he was keeping the twit, however, now he has me coming in all this week (on all 3 of my days off) to work on the invoicing.  I wish he would make up his freaking mind  Of course, today was the twit's day to work which for some reason just irritated me.  After invoicing for 7 hours, listening to the secrtary bitch, listen to mom worring about the damn dog, and stewing about the twit ohh and going round and round with Cingular because my cell phone is not working right, I was in a fantastic mood by the time I got home tonight.  I'm actually looking forward to a killer workout tomorrow to erase today from my mind.  

Sorry to rant/vent, just need to get it out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn good work Dev!!  The big 100...welcome to the club


----------



## Devlin (Apr 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn good work Dev!!  The big 100...welcome to the club



Thank you.

Had a good workout with my trainer today.  Will post my leg workout later tonight when I get home from work.  I'm actually considering doubling back and hitting back tonight at the gym since I haven't worked my back in a while.  Well back to work


----------



## Devlin (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I did hit the gym twice today 

*Legs*(AM with trainer)

*Warmup*-20 minutes
Treadmill- 4% incline 1.2 miles

*Leg extension*(Free Motion)
Single leg 30 x 15 ds 15 x 10
Single leg 30 x 15 ds 15 x 10

*prone Hamstring curl*(free motion)
single leg 27.5 x 15

*Leg extension*(free motion) ss *prone hamstring curl*(free motion)
Single leg with toe pointed in 30 x 15...ss..single leg 27.5 x 15

*Leg extension*(free motion) ss *seated hamstring curl*(techno gym)
Single leg with toe pointed out 30 x 15...ss..double leg 40 x 15

*Step ups with knee raise*
15 each leg

*Running up & down stairs*-22 steps one way
5 round trips

Total workout (not including warmup): 30 minutes

This workout felt really good.  My quads were burning after the leg curls  My trainer was going for two things with the single leg work...1. strengthen knee and 2. isolate quad to build it and work on its definition. I was dripping in sweat too after all this 

*Back*(PM solo)

*Warmup*-15 minutes
Treadmill: no incline 0.87 miles

*Hammer strength low row*
25 x 12
30 x 12
35 x 12

*Hammer strength high row*(single arm)
45 x 12
45 x 12
55 x 12

*Lat pulldown*(techno gym)
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12

*Lat row*
55 x 12
70 x 12
85 x 12 

*Assisted pullups*
-50 x 8
-40 x 4
-30 x 3

This workout was ok.  Had increases in both weight and reps on most exercises, but had to work for the increases.  BOdy was really tired by the time I left the gym tonight   Got a really quick shower, going to have dinner and watch the severe stroms roll through yet again.  Hopefully no tornadoes tonight even though we are in a tornado watch.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice work Dev!  That'll clear out some of that frustration!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2006)

2 wo's with weights in one day. You've gone mad !!!!!   

I use to do it and enjoyed it. `


----------



## Devlin (Apr 8, 2006)

*Pylon*-Thank you.  Yeah I worked a lot out during those workouts.

*Gary*-I always say, I never said I was sane  I did enjoy the two workouts with weight in one day.  I had the time yesterday.  PLus the more I thought about it, the more I realized I probably wouldn't be able to get to the gym saturday or sunday.

As expected, I couldn't get to the gym today because of work.  We had a crazy schedule today and I ended up working 15+ hours  Tomorrow's schedule is not any better and I can almost guarentee I will work close to if not more than 15 hours tomorrow.  

I also made a potentially huge mistake today.  I sleep with my sliding lgass door open a couple inches.  I forgot to close it before I left for work today.  Granted my screen door was closed and I have gardening net across the rails of my balconey, however I do live on the 3rd floor.  What did I come home to tonight , my dogs out on my balcony.   They nudged the door open further and one of them dug a hole through the screen, letting themselves out onto the balcony.  God only knows how long they spent out there.  Atleast they remained there since they can get the gardening net down if they really wanted to.  Ughh now I will make sure the door is closed when I leave.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2006)

whoa...scary situation!!

awsome workouts Dev...er...both of them can't wait to see your chest workout next week!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 9, 2006)

*Billie*-It was scary, but thank god hey remained safe.  I made sure the door was closed today 

As expected, work 15.5 hours today. Needless to say I'm  Waiting for food to finish heating up, gonna eat, shower and head to bed so I can be up for work by 430am tomorrow.  I will catch up in everyones journal tomorrow night


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2006)

Dev, just getting caught up.  Hope the balcony garden is going well.  Congrats on 100# bench.  If you get to 135# send me a PM so I can erase my journal on IM.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow two weights in one day!  Good work just dont tax that CNS to much...not until you 100% again!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

Whoah, what are you working 15.5 hours for?!? And congrats on the 100lb benchmark, that's awesome!!!! Good luck with the 135 (took me a year of training to hit 135!!!)


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

Awesome w/o's in here Sister Devlin!!! Mega Congrats on HITting 100, you'll defiantly HIT 135 next time!!! Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 10, 2006)

*Boiler*-It was doing good and I think it still is.  Haven't been able to really check it the last 3 days since I've been getting home so late.  I'm hoping I didn't damage anything.  I forgot to cover things up the last couple nights and we had light frost  I'll have time during the day tomorrow to check everything.  Thanks on the bench.  If I hit 135 this week, it will just give you more motivation.  Can't be letting a little woman out bench you  

*Deadbolt*-No worries.  I had no choice but to take sat and sun off from the gym.  There was no way I could make it to the gym when it closes at 7pm and I didn't leave work until 9pm or later.  

*Rocco*-I work for a horse vet as his assistant here in the horse capital.  We treat mostly thoroughbred breeding stock and we are in the middle of breeding season.  However, we go out to the farms to treat the horses and we treat on average 40-45 horses a day on various farms (we travel about 200 miles a day going from farm to farm).  Our first appointment is at 630am and we go until we get done all that are on the schedule.  Plus then I re-stock our truck, set up cultures, clean/sterilize instruments, draw up/make up medications for the next day when we finish appointments.  Even with the long hours and lack of sleep, I love my job.  That makes it all worth it.

*Arch*-Thanks that means a lot to me coming from you.  If I go for 135 this week, it will probably be on friday.

Yes I worked today, but not as long.  Only 14.5 hours today  Crazy woman that I am, I went to the gym after work and worked out for almost an hour.  I'll post the workout tomorrow.  Heading off to bed. Getting up at 430am and not getting home till almost 11pm kinda wears one outa bit. HOwever, I get to sleep in tomorrow   Ohh and no more days off from work untill who knows when.  Boss asked me to come in around 5pm on my "days off" and work till 11 pm doing invoicing and then later in the evening stock the truck, set up cultures, clean/sterilize instruments, make up meds...the stuff I normally do at the end of the day when I work in the field.  So now I will be working 3 12-15+ hour days followed by 4 6 hour evening/nights.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

All work and no play


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

4/10/2006 

*Shoulders*

*Warmup*-15 minutes
Treadmill- 1 mile

*Dumbbell Military press*
15 x 12
20 x 10
25 x 6
25 x 5

*Raises*(up to front, pull arms to side, did side raise, pull arms back to front and down, repeat)
5 x 8, 8, 8 

*dropped weight since I was not doing the raises independantly, but instead all in one motion

*Seated bentover rear raises*
5 x 15, 15, 15

*kept the weight down and increased reps

*Reverse upright lateral*(stole from Arch   )
5 x 12, 12, 12

*went with light weight since this was first time trying these, think I did them right 

*UPright row with barbell*
30 x 12, 12
40 x 12

I decided to switch some things up in this workout.  Went heavier on the military press and may go even heavier next time.  I dropped the weight for the raises to focus on the movement, plus I combined the front and side raises into one motion which really hit my shoulders.  I probably should have gone with 10lbs on the rear raises, but was being lazy and didn't want to go get the 10's so increased reps instead.  Decided to try Arch's reverse upright laterals....I felt them, but honestly right now I can't remember where I felt them (I was really really tired last night so some things are a blur).  I think I may increase the weight on those next time.  Shoulders were so tired and a bit sore by the time I finished this workout.  It didn't help that I had been up from 4:30am and when I walked out of the gym it was 10:30pm.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> All work and no play




I can still play in the morning and afternoon before work during the week

Note: My work schedule typically will be..
Sun, Mon, Tues: 6am till done (in other words 12-15+ hour work day)
Wed-Sat: 5pm-11pm


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

great looking workout Dev!! I find that side/front/rear raises are much more effective if you use low weights, and really squeeze the muscle at the top


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2006)

Great w/o Dev. So how many hours are you working a week? Sounds like a cool job but I really wouldn't like those hours.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin!!! Glad you tried those, I really feel them in the traps and rear delts!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

*Billie*-I felt them with the low weights and will probably stick with that for a while.

*Rocco*-Lets see this week (starting sat 4/9) I'll rack up around 72 hours for the week.  These hours are supposed to be temporary till billing is caught up, which could take atleast a month.  I'm kinda hoping these hours don't last more than a month or so.  I dislike working in the office on billing, I much prefer working in the field with the horses.

*Arch*-I think that's where I felt them, but memory is fuzzy.  I will be keeping that exercise in from now on.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

Had a great leg workout today.  One of those that when you get done, you say ohh yeah I'm gonna hurt tomorrow  

*Legs*

*Warmup*-15 minutes
Treadmill- 1 mile

*Squats*
O bar x 12
65 x 12
85 x 10
105 x 6 
O bar x 12

*Prone hamstring curl*(Free motion)
Single leg 
20 x 12
30 x 10
35 x 4 ds 25 x 6 

*Hammer Strength leg extension*-single leg
10 x 7
10 x 7 (with toe pointed in)
10 x 7 (with toe pointed out)

*SLDL*(used O bar)
75 x 12
85 x 12
95 x 10  (Graduated to the 25's 

*Standing calf raises*(triple sets of feet shoulder width, toes pointed in, toes pointed out...no rest between sets)
120 x 7, 7, 7
120 x 7, 7, 7
120 x 7, 7, 7

I scored the frankenstein walk after this workout  I had a considerable increase in weight on the squats and on the SLDL.  I usually wear gloves for all my lifting, however, I stripped them off for the last set of SLDL to be able to grip the bar better.  Was going to do some walking on the treadmill after, but ended up chatting with my toy and wasted too much time.  Had a few more things to do before work so I cut the walking out.  Tomorrow will be cardio day anyway.  

Well I'm off to work.  Will catch up with everyone tonight.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2006)

Great w/o, look at ALL those thumbs up too!!! Keep Rockin, doin fantastic!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice wo Dev !!

Bet those calves were burning


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2006)

Awsome on the SLDL!!!!!!!  I ripped one of my glove fingers out while doing mine today

I also like the weight on squats...we'll be at a 45lb plate in no time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2006)

Great w/o!!! So how are the legs today?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 12, 2006)

*Arch*-Thanks that means a lot to me coming from you.

*Gary*-OMG yes the calves were burning when I finished the first triple set.  By the time I finished the third set, the calves had gone beyond burning.  I had to stand at the machine for a minute after I was done to get the pain under control or else I was gonna go  and 

*Billie*-I just couldn't get a good grip on the bar with the gloves and didn't want to drop it  It felt so good putting the 25's on the bar for squats.   I didn't mention but I wasn't doing the squats in the squat cage since someone was using it for shrugs  So I was forced to do the squats free from a rack with no safety bars.  I knew I was so screwed if I couldn't get the weight back up.  

*Rocco*-Hey man, glad to see you in here.  Quads got serious DOMS already


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin good doll!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

happy hump day!
heck yeah, go heavy on mil presses...let the laterals ber your high rep sets....


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 12, 2006)

I am fairly new here, so my perspective might be different than the others. I went back and reviewed your first few journal entries and it's mind boggling to see how far you have come! It is very encouraging to see someone work as hard as you have and achieve their goals.
Way to go!  

My sister and a close friend recently died from cancer. Seeing people you love who are sick makes you appreciate the life you have, appreciate life in general, puts things in perspective. To battle back from cancer, like you did, to where you are now is quite amazing. For me, working out used to be about the visual results now it's more about appreciating a quality of life, health in general. You seem to use weight training as a way to celebrate life. Anyway thanks for the motivation.

Never stop...


----------



## Devlin (Apr 12, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> I am fairly new here, so my perspective might be different than the others. I went back and reviewed your first few journal entries and it's mind boggling to see how far you have come! It is very encouraging to see someone work as hard as you have and achieve their goals.
> Way to go!
> 
> My sister and a close friend recently died from cancer. Seeing people you love who are sick makes you appreciate the life you have, appreciate life in general, puts things in perspective. To battle back from cancer, like you did, to where you are now is quite amazing. For me, working out used to be about the visual results now it's more about appreciating a quality of life, health in general. You seem to use weight training as a way to celebrate life. Anyway thanks for the motivation.
> ...



Wow thank you so much.  I will admit my goals have changed slightly.  At first I wanted to drop weight.  Now it's about decreasing body fat and a more healthly life style.  

I'm so sorry to hear about your sister and close friend.  My cancer did have physical affects, but it affected me more mentally (it caused drastic hormonal imbalances that caused severe depression).  That depression affected my family a lot.  The hardest battle for me wasn't the cancer, it was the depression caused by the hormonal inbalances.  Now, I will admit I'm kinda blaise about cancer (I've survivied it once and yes it the back of my head I'm pretty sure I will get cancer again somewhere) so I live my life to enjoy life.  Working out and eating healthy makes me feel good about myself and it gives me focus.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> happy hump day!
> heck yeah, go heavy on mil presses...let the laterals ber your high rep sets....



That wasn't my plan initially, but looks like it will be now.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah! When in doubt...go..HEAVY!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 12, 2006)

I decided to not only skip the gym tonight, but I also took the night off from work.  Honestly I wasn't feeling 100% today.  Probably becuase I spent the entire night  Apparently I ate something yesterday that did not agree with my tummy.  So took today to rest up and will be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

hey, you feeling better? was gonna  put a big ol' hug smiley for you, but the site is down...


----------



## Devlin (Apr 13, 2006)

Feeling much better, gonna hit the gym in a little bit for some cardio.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

good!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 13, 2006)

Did a light cardio session today.  

*Cardio*-45 minutes
Treadmill: 2.8 miles
(Heart rate averaged 135)

I wanted to go an hour, but started to run short on time.  Tomorrow I work with my trainer, so after that I can do more cardio.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Did a light cardio session today.
> 
> *Cardio*-45 minutes
> Treadmill: 2.8 miles
> ...



Light cardio = 45 min   I guess I'm only doing extra light cardio  

 

I like reading your trainer wo's . He does a good job pushing you


----------



## Devlin (Apr 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Light cardio = 45 min   I guess I'm only doing extra light cardio
> 
> 
> 
> I like reading your trainer wo's . He does a good job pushing you




*Gary*-It was light cardio for me.  All I did was walk for 45 minutes.  My workout this week with my trainer consisted of just one exercise, but ohh did he push me today


----------



## Devlin (Apr 14, 2006)

I shocked the heck out of my trainer today when I asked him if we could go for max bench press today.  He is not used to having clients ask to go heavy, especially a female client.  However, he agreed and we did "Max chest". 

*Max chest*(with trainer)

*Warmup*-
Treadmill: 10 minutes, 0.66 miles
Walk 1/8 mile, jogged 1/8 mile, walk 1/8 mile

*Flat bench press*
100 x 2 (started off a little too heavy here) 
95 x 4
85 x 5 
Break jogged 1/8 mile
75 x 6
65 x 8
45 x 16 

Stretching

Continued from here on solo

*Treadmill*
10 minutes, 0.46 miles

*Decline Dumbbell press*(single arm while holding "resting arm" extended up)
15 x 12
20 x 12
22.5 x 10 

*Decline Dumbbell fly*
15 x 12
20 x 10
22.5 x 10 

*Dumbbell pullover*
30 x 12
35 x 10, 8 

I wanted to nail 135 today on bench, but it was not happening today  We had intended to go heavier today, but we both, my trainer and I, miss judged the starting weight.  Next time we will start lighter (maybe around 85)and then increase from there. However, the dropsetting on bench was incredible  Scored the quivering/shaking chest for the rest of my chest workout.  Still not sure how I managed to increase weights on the decline work  Overall a great workout.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2006)

Did he have you max out without warming up the chest at all?  If so someone needs a new trainer!

Damn good workout thought!  You gained an extra rep on your max!!  major improvement!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2006)

Excellent wo Miss Dev


----------



## Devlin (Apr 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Did he have you max out without warming up the chest at all?  If so someone needs a new trainer!
> 
> Damn good workout thought!  You gained an extra rep on your max!!  major improvement!



Our intention had been to start at 100 and go up from there to 135.  We both misjudged the weight for the first set, however even though I didn't increase my max weight I was very happy with the sets. Plus I was happy in how my trainer switched gears smoothly and gave me a great dropset workout.  In hindsight, we should have started at 75 or 85 and gone up from there.  I was as much at fault as my trainer for not really doing a warmup set.  Plus not only did I add an extra rep onto my max, but I added reps on every weight I had done previously (85lbs on down).


----------



## Devlin (Apr 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Excellent wo Miss Dev



Thank you Gary


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Our intention had been to start at 100 and go up from there to 135.  We both misjudged the weight for the first set, however even though I didn't increase my max weight I was very happy with the sets. Plus I was happy in how my trainer switched gears smoothly and gave me a great dropset workout.  In hindsight, we should have started at 75 or 85 and gone up from there.  I was as much at fault as my trainer for not really doing a warmup set.  Plus not only did I add an extra rep onto my max, but I added reps on every weight I had done previously (85lbs on down).


Well then shame on you and your trainer for not warming up....but good work on the increases!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well then shame on you and your trainer for not warming up....but good work on the increases!!!



Technically I did warmup on the treadmill and the track  I just neglected to target chest specifically before lifting.  Rest assured I won't let it happen again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2006)

Great workout Dev!!! Congrats on the increases, always a good feeling. How's the chest now? Need any massage or anything....


----------



## Devlin (Apr 14, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great workout Dev!!! Congrats on the increases, always a good feeling. How's the chest now? Need any massage or anything....



Still have decreased range of motion   Still have a little quivering in the triceps (4 hours post workout)  Chest a tad achy, but I can always use a massage  

Unfortanetly I have to head off to work now


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great workout Dev!!! Congrats on the increases, always a good feeling. How's the chest now? Need any massage or anything....



Take a number and get in line, pal.  

Good going, Dev.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Take a number and get in line, pal.
> 
> Good going, Dev.





Well I could really use at least a shoulder massage today and I can already feel the DOMS setting into the chest.  It's going to be such fun carring my laudry basket today when I go to do laudry in a bit.  Atleast I can hit the gym today for cardio and maybe abs as well as tan before heading into work.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 15, 2006)

4/15/2006 

*Cardio and light abs*

Treadmill: 30 minutes
6% incline 1.82 miles (Heart rate averaged 140)

Wave(Technogym): 15 minutes
Level 5 2.92 miles

http://www.technogym.com/cardiowave/

Hanging knee raises (to center, to right, to left=1 set)
10, 10, 10

I've been seeing everyone and their brother using this Wave thing so I decided to go for it.  OMG, when it says it hits the quads, it does.  This is one piece of cardio equipment I wouldn't dare attempt after a leg day  I still need to play with the resistance level, but will be adding it in.  Overall a decent cardio session.  Should have hit the abs more, but didn't have enough time.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2006)

absolutely TERRIFIC! workout Dev...That is a lot of sets of Benchpress without a warmup though   I will need to try that decline bench with one arm raised soon...do you hold the arm up and do all your reps with one arm, and then switch, or do you alternate?? sounds AWSOME!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2006)

Hola


----------



## Devlin (Apr 17, 2006)

*Billie*-Thanks.  I was feeling the workout through the whole weekend  I alternated arms on the single arm declines.  

*Trip* 

Well off to finish getting ready for work.  Pulled a 14 hour work day yesterday.  Today doesn't look too bad, but it is monday and mondays are usually hellish.  Hopefully I will be able to hit the gym tonight after work.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2006)

aloha!
Hope u had a great weekend! Mine was nice and slow...liked it much...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Sister Devlin, you'll HIT it next time, lookin solid with the "Light" cardio!!! Keep at it, hope your Easter was Great!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 17, 2006)

*Burner*-Just another weekend.  Gym saturday morning and then work saturday afternoon/night.  Worked 14 hours on sunday.  So a typical weekend for me. 

*Arch*-Hey Arch.  Thanks.  I'm actually considering starting PR/RR/S   However it will have to wait till atleast tuesday if I start it.  Easter ....well see above.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 17, 2006)

I really really should have gone to the gym tonight to workout my mood, but I'm really tired so opted to try for an early bed time and no pain (I probably would have hurt myself tonight if I had worked out).  PLus I did work 14.5 hours today.

WARNING: Need to vent......

I have mentioned before, my body is extremely sensitive to hormonal changes.  For some reason, my body decided to allow my estrogen to bottem out so guess what I got my friggin cycle, I'm not supposed to get it for 2 more weeks (yes I'm on birth control to control my cycle, among other things)   Lucky (or not so lucky) I go to the ob/gyn this week.  Going to seriously discuss getting spaded, this crap of getting mycycle every 2 friggin weeks is nuts.  So of course I'm tired, moody, a bit bitchy, living on 800 mg of advil every 4 hours to combat the migraine that is threatening.  During the day at work the last couple days everything has been fine until tonight.  Our software programmer made some changes to the database that my boss requested.  Of course the programmer didn't test the system before sending it live  She left one major feature not funtional.  She fixes it quickly.  Boss asks me to transfer some data tonight.  No problem..right  Wrong Boss wanted a "fail safe" built in to the program to prevent the "space cadet" (boss's nick name for one of the girls who works when I'm off) and "twiddle dumb" (aka: the Twit) from being unable to move between fields without updating the field they were in (when a piece of data is entered, one must click either add or update for the program to save it, the space cadet and twiddle dumb always forget to click either add or update and of course the data is then lost)  So of course programmer builds in the fail safe and guess what, it works to some extent, but not completely and it adds twice to 3 times as much time for the program to save the data. We can not have that much time wasted when we are using the program in the field (we average about 2 minutes per exam from start to finish).  Plus it doesn't kick in at critcal times. I also found a calculation is not workng as it once was.  Why ohh why can't the programmer test these things before sending it live  Of course none of these changes would be needed if the Space cadet and Twiddle dumb would wake the hell up and focus    I just want to strangle the Space cadet and twiddle dumb  So instead I'm having a nice bourbon whiskey and diet coke, going to go to bed soon and get up at 430am for work tomorrow.

Sorry all for the ranting, venting, rambling, but I have to admit I do feel better however it could be the bourbon whiskey kicking in


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2006)

Morning Dev !!!
Hope today is better for you. 
Hey come on over to PRRS , there's always room for one more


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Why ohh why can't the programmer test these things before sending it live



Generally this happens when brain-dead managers, who have no realistic view of how long things take, insist on keeping to a predetermined schedule, regardless of how feasible it was.

And that is more or less why I have spent close to 8 months over the past couple of years here in Spain, fixing problems that should have been tested in a laboratory environment at work, rather than in the field.  The schedule said we should have been done, so ship the equipment.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

Right on, Trips.  It's always fun to ask the manager if they want the program on time or to function, and they pick on time.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)

When you talk about getting Spade are you getting a partial hysterectomy or your tubes tied??  I was on the BC pill for a long time to try to control my bleeding (I had/have endo)  Once I got my tubes tied, I still have my monthy...just have it ever 4-6 weeks (before I had surgery, I would have it 3 weeks straight )


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

OK, this is not a lunchtime conversation....I'll be back later...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree with BRother Gary, I think you would do Incredible on P/RR/S myself!!! Go for it!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 18, 2006)

*Gary*-Well today was...opps wait it was yesterday.  Sorry, a bit tired since I worked 17 hours today  We were slammed with problem horses today and one newborn that ended up slamming me against a wall when it decided it was tired of being held down by 4 people.  I can't blame the kid we did torture it, but damn if the kid had just nursed it's mom out more frequently we wouldn't have had to torture it. Atleast when I hit the wall under the water bucket, the bucket didn't dump water all over me   I'm definitely considering joining the P/RR/S club.

*Trip*-Well the programmer was working on a saturday which is unusual, but boss threatened to pull his business from the company.  He's dropped thousands of $$$ on this program.  Yes the programmer seriously under estimated how long it was going to take her to merge our current data from the field copy of the program into the main copy on the server.  She wasn't expecting we would have close to 3000 encounters for her to manually merge (that's just the data from March 1, 2006 till April 15, 2006)  and then she had to incorporate the changes/program updates to the program.  This program was supposed to be completed a year ago.  At this point it is 75% completed and functioning, but some key "optional" features are not working (features that are not vital at this time, but it would be nice to be able to use them).  Such as the synch between the field copy and the copy on the server.  We can't print patient summaries or reports, but we can invoice and print the invoices. 

*Pylon*-I don't know if a time for completion had been set, but the programmer keeps saying it's almost done, it's almost done. We wanted the program to function correctly even if it took more time to complete.  As it was, when she said it was ready to go live, within minutes we found bugs and that was back in oct of 2005.  When we find a bug, it can take anywhere from an hour to ll day to fix and it could shut our server down for all that time which is not good when our schedule is maintained on the server.

*Billie*-I want the cycle to be gone for good so hysterectomy.  I can't have kids anyway (my eggs have been nuked with radiation atleast once a year for the last couple years).  I have no qualms about hormone replacement, hell I'll be taking thyroid replacement for the rest of my life anyway.  

*Pylon*-Sorry, but it's hell being a woman sometimes.  

*Arch*-Thanks.  I think in a way I have been doing some of P/RR/S anyway, just not the entire program.  I still need to do some more reading on it, but think I will dive into it tomorrow.

As I above, I ended up working 17 hours on tuesday.  I didn't have a snowball's chance in hell of making it to the gym.  I should have gone on monday.  Ohh well.  I think what I will attempt to do this week is back/shoulder + cardio wednesday, cardio thursday, legs + cardio friday, chest and cardio sat.  Now I'm off to bed.  Need to atleast wake up in a few hours to call into work to pass along messages, then it back to sleep for a couple hours.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

And thus concludes just another day in the life of Devlin.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2006)

I think 17 hour days lifting horses is enough work.  Get some rest, kid!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow hun looks like your one busy chica!  Hope it calms down for ya...get plenty of rest and keep my motto in your back pocket..."fuck it"  when things get ya down or piss ya off just remember that and all will work out!

OOOOOO prrs eh?  Well there are plenty of us here who know what we are doing....I have several different routines I have made up....and you can also go by gopros website buldingmass.com for any other info you would like.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry all for the ranting, venting, rambling, but I have to admit I do feel better however it could be the bourbon whiskey kicking in


..and yet...the post was well stated, good use of grammar and correct spelling...

Hope things are balancing out for you!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 19, 2006)

*Trip*-Yep, but atleast I had a very nice wake up call this morning 


*Pylon*-I tried, but by the time I unwound from work, it was close to 2am when I truely crawled into bed.  Then severe storms woke me at 5am, fell back to sleep and then got a wake up call around 730am  back to sleep for an hour after that.  So all total maybe 5 hours sleep this morning.  However, I had a great workout today all around  

*DB*- LOL I've already been visiting GoPro's thread on here and his website along with buildingmass.com message board.  You may notice something familiar when I post today's workout  

*Burner*- Things be balanced in my life  I was a good girl and only had one nice sized bourbon and diet a few nights ago and it only gave me a nice buzz.  Just enough to mellow me, loosen me up and allowed me to relax.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok it's official....I'm attempting P/RR/S.  I did speak with my trainer and he agreed I have already been dong some of the system, but not completely. We have been going for higher weights with decreased reps, but not high enough for a true Power week.  So I started today.  Of course I had PR's across the board, but I kinda expected that if I was to drop to 4-6 reps.  Needless to say I need to adjust weights here and there, but overall it was very nice.

*Back/Shoulders*(Power week)

*Warmup*-20 minutes
Treadmill: 4% incline 1.22 miles (Heart rate: average 145; max 165)
DB Military press:15 x 10

*DB Military press*
30 x 0 (opps over estimated)
27.5 x 4, 5, 6 PR

*Upright row*(O bar)
45 x 8 (start at 55 nt)
55 x 4, 5 PR

*Cheat Lateral*
15 x 8 (start at 20 nt)
20 x 6, 6 PR

*Rack deadlift*(O bar)
65 x 8 (warmup/test weight)
95 x 6
100 x 6 
110 x 5 PR(start with 110 nt)

*Bent over row*(O bar)
55 x 8 (test weight)
65 x 8
75 x 6
85 x 4 PR(start with 80 nt)

*CG pull downs*
85 x 8 (too light)
100 x 5
110 x 4 PR(start with 100 nt)

*CG row*(cable)
90 x 5, 6
100 x 4PR

*Cooldown*-15-20 minutes
Wave machine (technogym): 10 minutes Level 5-6; 2.19 miles
Walked on track: 1/2 mile

OMG this workout felt sooo good.  I still feel the workout and I'm betting I will have decent DOMS.  I still need to work on the cadence for this week, but overall I was very happy.  

Side note: Ob/gyn appoinment went well.  Doc gave me some additional estrogen to take towards the end of my cycle and mid cycle if I feel I need it.  We did discuss ending my cycle all together and she didn't rule it out, but she did give me a couple other options to consider.  In the mean time she did have a Prolactin level taken so we will see what that shows and how it may be affecting me.  Ohh and my blood pressure....108/74


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2006)

Sounds like a good day all around!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin, PR's too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

hmm...note to self: dev..likes bourbon and diet coke...one makes he relax...hmm..two would make her...


----------



## Devlin (Apr 19, 2006)

*Pylon*-It has been a good day, except for the fact I'm currently at work for my evening shift here.  I would have much preferred to stay home relaxing.  

*Arch*-Thank you.  I think given my personality and perference for long workouts, p/rr/s should suit me just fine.  I'm not surprised at any of the PR's.  Logically if I have been pyramiding weights and reps (reps 12, 10, 8 as weight goes up) I should have posted a lot of PR's today to achieve failure at 4-6 reps.  I'm not expecting as many PR's for leg day or chest day since I have been upping the weights there more and decreasing reps more, especially with the chest.  However, we will see.  I may surprise myself.

*Burner*-I'm a hard liquior person, bourbon (Maker's Mark, Jim Beam), whiskey (Jack Daniels), vodka, rum, scotch, tequila, sambucca....However, in moderation and even then I become my screen name


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

WoW !! Now  that was a nice wo


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 20, 2006)

Dev, like I've said everywhere else, I'm disappointed in my hiatus from your journal.  For as much support as you have given me, I shouldn't have left you hanging either.  I'm sorry and I'm back.  Apparently, you haven't missed a beat.  You are doing just fine in the cages and racks.  Derby time approaching.  I'll probably sneak a wager on one of your nags if they make it.  Haven't followed the quallies much.  Any news????


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Pylon*-It has been a good day, except for the fact I'm currently at work for my evening shift here. I would have much preferred to stay home relaxing.
> 
> *Arch*-Thank you. I think given my personality and perference for long workouts, p/rr/s should suit me just fine. I'm not surprised at any of the PR's. Logically if I have been pyramiding weights and reps (reps 12, 10, 8 as weight goes up) I should have posted a lot of PR's today to achieve failure at 4-6 reps. I'm not expecting as many PR's for leg day or chest day since I have been upping the weights there more and decreasing reps more, especially with the chest. However, we will see. I may surprise myself.
> 
> *Burner*-I'm a hard liquior person, bourbon (Maker's Mark, Jim Beam), whiskey (Jack Daniels), vodka, rum, scotch, tequila, sambucca....However, in moderation and even then I become my screen name


the bartenders @ my club like Maker's Mark...WHEW! That is some potent stuff! ok..I don't drink much...one shot...and it affects me...
(just FYI) I did the shot (s) on my own time...I never drink @ work..beyond a Red Bull. 
Kinda funny...I'm a ceffeine fiend...I LOVE it! I will slam a Red Bull when I clock in. Most nights, it will just heighten and perk me up...once in a while...I will catch myself walking fast...almost bumbling around! Once I realize I am doing that....I have to conciously walk slowly thru the crowds.

ok...bar / ego story:!  
...There I was....I had a sample of that VPX Red Line. Every try that? Kinda freaky, cool stuff. Makes you hot...then have chills. I liked it. I had that...then forgot about it...and had my customery Red Bull. Needless to say, I was pinging off the walls! So, I was bugling around..clumsily...(ok, I am 5'9" and was still in pretty decent shape) I accidently bumped into some guy as I was walking past. I of course, appologized. He...was maybe 5'4"..and dressed in a suit. He said something rude. (tough talk) I ignored him and pressed on. Not 20 minutes later, I was upstairs outside the mens' room waiting for a guy to come out that was drunk so I could cut him off. Who should come walking past and try to stare me down? Yep, wee man! 
RECAP: I am 5" taller and at least 40 - 50lbs heavier than this guy..ok, back to story.. 
He eye balled me and tried to stare me down! After he caught my attention and I realized who it was...I turned to him, looked him up and down...more like: down and further down..  then..I laughed at him...and turned away....he went away....

good times....


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2006)

Told ya dev!  PRs across the board!  Stick to it and there will be more to come!!!!

Burner...LMAO!  You musta looked like a jerbal on speed LOL!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Apr 20, 2006)

*Gary*-Thank you.  I enjoyed it.  PLus I was the only woman in the free weight area among about 12 guys all in good shape (2 were trainers doing segments of power lifting and they started with doing dead lifts with 225 to 320).  So it was a great ego boost seeing the looks when I keept adding weights to the bar.  On of the guys is a friend of mine who is a cop and we were discussing our dogs.  I made a comment about mine being my protectors.  He looked at me, at the bar that had 100 lbs on it, looked back at me and laughed with the look between "you need dogs to protect you with the way you look" and "like do you really need dogs to protect you with the amount you are lifting." 

*Deadbolt*-NO doubt I can hit more on back day, I probably could have gone slightly heavier yesterday of I had my initial weights set right.  Ohh well it was a place to start.  

*Burner*-I have a high tolerance so I go for the strong stuff all around.  

Ok my RedBull story and why I will never touch the stuff again.  It was a couple years ago when I was working with the trotters.  We took a couple trotters up to Balmoral Racetrack in Crete, IL on a saturday.  I drove so it took about 6-6.5 hours to get there.  We were up around 6am sunday to take cae of the boys who were racing that night. We were up all day and didn't race until after 7pm sunday night.  Did we spent sunday night there? Nope.  We loaded up the boys after the races and drove straight back.  We stopped to get caffine.  I got a 20 ounce coffee and 2 red bulls.  Downed the coffee and both red bulls while driving.  We were about 45 minutes from being home and I was still falling asleep behind the wheel.  I didn't feel any of the caffine from the coffee or red bulls.  We get home, unload and go home to crash in bed, fall right to sleep. 2 hours later my ohone rings, wakes me up and thats when the caffine hit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My heart felt like it was going to beat right out of my chest and no chance of going back to sleep so I was up the rest of the day.  Since then I won't touch the red bulls.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 20, 2006)

*Boiler*-Ohh no problem.  You had thing you needed to do/sort out.  I have to look to see who is still in for the Derby. I would like to go to the Derby, but I doubt I could get off work.  I probably could score a ticket with little problem or maybe if I was really lucky score an invite to Millionaire Row  However, I would be dreading the traffic getting there and home.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I had a sample of that VPX Red Line. Every try that? Kinda freaky, cool stuff. Makes you hot...then have chills. I liked it.



I use that stuff before my workouts.  Definitely good stuff.  When I first starting using it, I got the hot feeling and then chills, but I seemed to have adapted to it in that respect.  I still get the energy boost, though.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

I might get some again....but.....I REALLY REALLY miss my liquid clenbutrx...THAT was the shizzle...fo rizzle!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*-I have a high tolerance so I go for the strong stuff all around.
> 
> Ok my RedBull story and why I will never touch the stuff again. It was a couple years ago when I was working with the trotters. We took a couple trotters up to Balmoral Racetrack in Crete, IL on a saturday. I drove so it took about 6-6.5 hours to get there. We were up around 6am sunday to take cae of the boys who were racing that night. We were up all day and didn't race until after 7pm sunday night. Did we spent sunday night there? Nope. We loaded up the boys after the races and drove straight back. We stopped to get caffine. I got a 20 ounce coffee and 2 red bulls. Downed the coffee and both red bulls while driving. We were about 45 minutes from being home and I was still falling asleep behind the wheel. I didn't feel any of the caffine from the coffee or red bulls. We get home, unload and go home to crash in bed, fall right to sleep. 2 hours later my ohone rings, wakes me up and thats when the caffine hit.
> 
> ...


wow! it took that long to kick in? Mine usually hits in about 20 minutes..
now...I used to take different supplements. Fat burners being among them. I had them lined up upon the top of the fridge. twice...I grabed the wrong pills before bed...go to by around 11pm...and BAM! WIDE awake at 1am and capable of hearing a church mouse fart from 50 feet...then..was awake the rest of the night...oops...must have grabbed the fat burners and not the **** whatever I was taking....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2006)

workouts look great, and SUPER strong, great to have you on board the p/rr/s train!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 21, 2006)

I hadn't intended to, but I ended up taking all of yesterday off.  I just wasn't feeling up to par and decided a day of rest would do me good.  Well, it didn't.  Woke up today with migraine and the right side of my neck was pinching so off to the chiropractor I went.  He fixed me right up first with some electro muscle stimualtion thing that took my headache right away and then he adjusted my neck and back.  I know my neck was out of line, but I think the lifting on wed did me in.  I know I probably should have come home and rest after that, but instead I went to the gym.  

*Chest*(Power week 1)

*Warmup*-10 minutes
Treadmill: 0.5 miles
Flat bench 45 x 12

*Flat bench*
75 x 4, 4
85 x 2
80 x 2 (will stay at 75)

*Incline bench*
65 x 4
70 x 3 PR
65 x 4 (knew I couldn't get 70 again so dropped)

*Flat DB fly*
25 x 4, 5, 6 PR

*Dips*
BW x 8
+5 x 6
+10 x 5
+15 x 4 PR 

I was a bit disappointed with my benching today, but regardless I still had improvement going solo just no PR's there.  I was really happy with the dips, major improvement there.  I was able to hold the lifting tempo much better today too.  

Questions: 
1. If I can't get atleast 4 reps at a certain weight should I drop the weight to complete a total of 4 reps for a set or drop the weight and start a new set? (example: could only get 2 reps at 85, droped to 80 and did 2 reps.  Should I have dropped to 75 and done 4 instead?)

2. Is it ok to do more than 3 exercises for chest on power week?  I'm really not used to only doing 3 exercises for chest.  Granted I did feel I probably couldn't do as much as I normally would, but 3 just didn't seem enough.

3. Should I be doing a warmup set for each exercise or just one general warmup for the specific muscle group?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

since u  are working the same muscle groups, just different angles, they are already warmed up from the previous sets.
Now, as far as the weight / reps go...if you cant get the 3 - 5 reps clean, you should lower the weight.
Now...how about stay at 80lbs? it's mental..only 5 lbs. I know you can do it. We know you can do it...just convince you can do it...then do it!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2006)

WOW, lookin Strong Sister Devlin!!! PR's too, way to go my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 1. If I can't get atleast 4 reps at a certain weight should I drop the weight to complete a total of 4 reps for a set or drop the weight and start a new set? (example: could only get 2 reps at 85, droped to 80 and did 2 reps.  Should I have dropped to 75 and done 4 instead?)
> 
> 2. Is it ok to do more than 3 exercises for chest on power week?  I'm really not used to only doing 3 exercises for chest.  Granted I did feel I probably couldn't do as much as I normally would, but 3 just didn't seem enough.
> ...



Nice wo Dev !! You are doing fantastic on this prrs stuff 

1. I would of dropped wt and started a new set but either way would probably work, the goal is failure at 4-6 reps

2. I do 3 sets for chest. I try to do a BB, a DB exercise and dips or a cable exercise. In that order for power week.  For RR week  ( I do 2 weeks of this )
the first week I try to do a cable exercise first ( pre-exhaust ) , then a Db exercise , then a BB exercise. 2nd week I do the reverse. 

3.  Depending on your split you should be ok to just warm up on your first exercise and then go balls to the wall !  ( oh , I guess that won't work for you . LOL ) whats the female version of that ? Is there one ? LOL


----------



## Devlin (Apr 21, 2006)

*Billie*-Thanks, I've surprised myself a few times already at the weights.  I'm liking p/rr/s so far.

*Burner*-Ok I agree next time it will be 80.  

*Arch*-Thank you.  Your WOW makes me laugh, that's pretty much the reaction many of the guys at the gym have when they see me lifting these days.   I didn't expect any PR's on a chest day, but low and behold I still found a way to get a couple. Something that was kinda funny, was one of the regular guys walks by me as I'm resting between sets of fly's and says "come on less resting, more lifting." I reply, "hey now I need to rest with the weight I'm lifting today." He looks at the 25 lb dumbbells and says, "damn ok I'll give ya that."  

*Gary*-I really like p/rr/s.  I was kinda doing it, but just the rep range with occasional power tossed in.  I think now I will start to see bigger gains in strength and muscle mass.
1. Ok from here on, I will drop the weight and start a new set.

2. Do you think more than 3 sets would be a bad thing when working chest?

3. I think the closest female equivalent may be tits to the wall, but it doesn't have the same ring as balls to the wall.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Billie*-Thanks, I've surprised myself a few times already at the weights.  I'm liking p/rr/s so far.
> 
> *Burner*-Ok I agree next time it will be 80.
> 
> ...



Cool gym stories lately Dev  

I think 3 sets is plenty for any exercise , hell I only do 2 on some of them (like bi'/tri's )


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> one of the regular guys walks by me as I'm resting between sets of fly's and says "come on less resting, more lifting."



That's secret code for "I want to jump your bones."


----------



## Devlin (Apr 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's secret code for "I want to jump your bones."


----------



## Devlin (Apr 22, 2006)

Well I messed myself up yesterday.  I should not have lifted at all yesterday.  Why? My neck was not 100% yesterday and I ended up suffering for it today.  The left side of my neck tightened up last night giving me a killer migraine today.  Ended up in bed all day today.  My neck is still a bit tight so good thing sunday is scheduled day off from gym.  Needless to say I'm not happy with life today.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well I messed myself up yesterday.  I should not have lifted at all yesterday.  Why? My neck was not 100% yesterday and I ended up suffering for it today.  The left side of my neck tightened up last night giving me a killer migraine today.  Ended up in bed all day today.  My neck is still a bit tight so good thing sunday is scheduled day off from gym.  Needless to say I'm not happy with life today.


Keep ypur head up and keep the lights dim!  Your a tuff one you'll be back in action in no time!  Hope you feel better soon hun!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Keep ypur head up and keep the lights dim!  Your a tuff one you'll be back in action in no time!  Hope you feel better soon hun!



Thanks.  I'm just mad at myself.  I felt so good after the treatment and adjustment from the chiropractor that I over did it and may have undone everything the chiropractor did.  

What I reallt want/need right now is a really good neck/shoulder massage.  However, I didn't have a snowball's chance in hell of getting an appointment today.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 22, 2006)

OMG I think I just died and went to heaven.  I picked up some almost completely natural peanut butter.  I say almost because well here's the ingredients of the White Chocolate Peanut Butter (from Peanut Butter & Company): Peanuts, evaporated cane juice, vanilla, cocoa butter, organic palm oil, lecithin, salt.  It is sooo good I don't think I will ever be able to return to plain peanut butter.


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 22, 2006)

Umm, when do I get some in the mail?   Oh, btw, I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Devlin (Apr 22, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Umm, when do I get some in the mail?   Oh, btw, I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkk



 Welcome back.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> OMG I think I just died and went to heaven.  I picked up some almost completely natural peanut butter.  I say almost because well here's the ingredients of the White Chocolate Peanut Butter (from Peanut Butter & Company): Peanuts, evaporated cane juice, vanilla, cocoa butter, organic palm oil, lecithin, salt.  It is sooo good I don't think I will ever be able to return to plain peanut butter.


 http://www.stylepeanutspread.com/Index.cfm  The also have almond butters on there Trend site.
I used to live right by the restaurant in San Diego, but never went there. This stuff is to die for.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey, Dev .  Got your PM, working on the response.  Good workouts.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2006)

girl...we keep telling you and you NEVER listen!!!  I hope you get to feeling better!

I am gonna have to try some of that PB


----------



## Devlin (Apr 23, 2006)

Ok I posted this in Gary's journal, but figured I may as well post it here for the p/rr/s club to drop in their 2 cents.  

Question...Last week was messed up and I didn't get the workouts that I wanted to get in.  There's a chance I could get in Power legs monday or tuesday.  I doubt I can get in legs and arms in the same day.  If I'm really lucky I will be able to do legs mon, arms tuesday.  If I'm not lucky I will not be able to workot either monday or tuesday.  So my question is, would it be better to continue power week into this coming week and then switch mid week into rep range or restart power week tomorrow and switch to rep range next week after getting a full week of power in?

Side notes..
1. Mondays are usually hell days where we get slammed with all the things people didn't want to bother with over the weekend so it's a crap shoot as to what time I will crawl out of work.
2. Tuesdays usually are better than monday, but I may be more tired due to decreased sleep sun and mon nights.  So better day for a short workout.
3. Wednesday morning I'm scheduled to get theraputic treatment of neck as well as ajdustment by chiropracter.
4. What days would I like to lift...mon, tues, thur, sat sound good right now.
5. Last but not least, I'm planning an hour training session with my trainer sometime between wednesday and saturday, most likely thursday or saturday.

Sorry for the random rambling.  Tired, only got about 3 hours sleep total last night.  Heading off to bed now


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2006)

Not a PRRS guy, so can't be of any help there.  But now I am jonesing for PB.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> What I reallt want/need right now is a really good neck/shoulder massage. However, I didn't have a snowball's chance in hell of getting an appointment today.


Did someone call?


Howdy! You feeling any better?
oh..and thanks...I wanna try that PB now.....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> http://www.stylepeanutspread.com/Index.cfm The also have almond butters on there Trend site.
> I used to live right by the restaurant in San Diego, but never went there. This stuff is to die for.


great...thnx for that...now I have new flavors to aid my addiction....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

I would finish up Power week, and then move on...but thats just me


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I would finish up Power week, and then move on...but thats just me



I concur w/BillieBear


----------



## Devlin (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry all for giving you PB cravings  Just a quickie post here.  It's friggin 9:30pm and I'm still at work, but should be running out of here in about 5 minutes and then it off to the gym.  I know I'm friggin nuts.  I work 15.5 hours and still go to the gym.  I'm betting I'll have a 15 hour work day tomorrow too.    Will try to catch up a bit when I get home from the gym. 

*Gary & Billie*-Thanks, that's what I thought, but knew it wouldn't hurt to get your opinions since I'm new to p/rr/s.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I know I'm friggin nuts.  I work 15.5 hours and still go to the gym.  I'm betting I'll have a 15 hour work day tomorrow too.


Damn, while I admire your dedication to your job, it's just spells burn out all over it. Your hours are insane!!!! To top it off, you still go to the gym. You can't sleep but maybe 4-5 hours a night. That's so nuts. Anyways, just a lil note to make sure you take it easy and rest sometimes.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 24, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Damn, while I admire your dedication to your job, it's just spells burn out all over it. Your hours are insane!!!! To top it off, you still go to the gym. You can't sleep but maybe 4-5 hours a night. That's so nuts. Anyways, just a lil note to make sure you take it easy and rest sometimes.



Thank you for your concern.  I pull the 14-15+ hour work days on average 3 days a week and then the rest of the week I work 3-6 hours in the evening.  I'll get about 4 hours sleep tonight, but then I'll be off tomorrow night and I can sleep in on wednesday.  And yes, I'm nuts, but I do love my job and I feel so much better if I work out even after the long work day.  I sleep better too.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 24, 2006)

I wish I didn't have to stop for gas on the way to the gym or I would have  been able to get to the gym maybe 15 minutes earlier.  Then I would have gotten more done before they chased me out of the gym.  I can't believe they wanted to close at 11pm on the dot, what are they thinking  I feel so so about this workout.  Partly because I was going heavy, partly because I was kinda rushing the rest periods and partly because I didn't get as much done as I wanted to.

*Legs*-Power Week 1

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 10 minutes; 0.61 miles
Leg Press (Nebula) 90 x 12

*Leg Press*(Nebula)
270 x 4 PR 
270 x 4
270 x 3  
*Weight doesn't include sled.  With sled = 380 lb)

*Squats*
115 x 4 PR
115 x 4
105 x 5 
*Dropped weight to improve form.

*SLDL*
95 x 6
105 x 6 PR
115 x 5 PR
*Will start with 105, maybe 115 next time.

The leg press I had to really work for the reps, but damn it felt nice to have 6 45 lb plates on the sled.   I considered dropping weight figured what the hell if I'm gonna hurt I may as well really earn the pain.  Squats...I wanted to start with these, but the cage was being used by someone doing deadlifts from the floor  115 was a little too heavy and should have started with 105 and gone up.  Not only was my form lacking, but I didn't feel comfortable going deep so decided it was better to sacrifice weight for form and to get deeper into the squat.  Next time I will start at 105 and go up.  Now I did use the cage this time around for the squats and thankfully didn't need to bars, but it was nice knowing they were there. The SLDL really hit the hams and lower back, I'm sure I will be feeling them tomorrow.  I wanted to do hamstring curls and work calfs, but didn't have the time.  I may try to hit the calfs tomorrow night.  Now it's off to bed


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

nice looking weight there!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice wo Dev !

Don't get in a hurry with legs, thats how you get hurt .


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey!
You are almost at squatting 135! That's AWESOME! Do you do your squats in the curl cage?
caus, if you do...u can set the bars high enough to go down only as far as a partial...and load up a heaivier weight to feel it. 
I've done that when I wantd to feel some heavy weight on squats...


They chased you out of the gym? That's the first time I think I have ever heard a woman being asked to get out. Rock on!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2006)

Great w/o Sister Devlin, awesome job on the PR's too!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 25, 2006)

*Billie*-Thanks.  I'm feeling those weights now.  Killer DOMS set in as the day went  

*Gary*-I try not to rush, but I knew if I wanted to get atleast 3 exercises in I was going to have to cut the rest times down.  I didn't really feel the workout like I do when I do higher rep sets, but ohh man my quads are killing me now.

*Burner*-Almost, but not yet.  I only added 10 pounds to my max squat, but it felt like a lot more.  I did the squats in the cage and had the pins sets to catch if I went just a bit past parallel.  The first set I almost hit parallel.  The second set I couldn't get as deep, but more than a partial.  Third set I had dropped the weight and got parallel.  They didn't literally chase me out of the gym, but it was past closing time when I walked out and I believe there was only one non employee in the gym when I left.  I really wish the gym was open 24 hours.

*Arch*-Thank you so much.  It feels great to hit those PR's


----------



## Devlin (Apr 25, 2006)

As I said above, ended up with killer DOMS in the quads.  I had wanted to hit the gym after work, but it didn't happen.   I ended up working really late so I could get supplies stocked, instruments sterilized, labs set up and reported out, and last but not least transfer data since our software programmer did an upgrade that forced me to transfer data manually onto the server.  I get to sleep in today and then off to the chiropracter.  I will hit the gym after, but most likely for cardio only.  Well I'm off to bed.   I will catch up with everyone later today since it is officially wednesday.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2006)

I love to hate that feeling! My legs will be in pain for nearly the week after I do them...(why I try and not squat after wednesday...so I don't have stiff/rubber legs at the club)

happy hump day!
how's you?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

*Burner*-My quads are hurting more now than they ever have and it's great.  I'm almost glad I didn't do my calfs or I would be screwed  Other than that, I'm good.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a great chiropractic adjustment, but I could still go for a really good massage which is why I scheduled one for tomorrow morning.  I did hit the gym this morning and ended up doing more than cardio.  I know, I know I probably should not have lifted, but I just did my arms.  Plus my quads were like  cardio not a good idea today.  I usually can walk at 4 mph, but today couldn't handle more than 3.5 mph and even then legs almost gave out a couple times.  My knee is not hurting, but the DOMS in the quads have set up a situation where it felt like would be easy to hyper extend my left knee  Did that make sense?  Oh well, life goes on and the aches will go away.

*Cardio & Arms*-Power week 1

*Treadmill*-30 minutes
1.68 miles

*Warmup*
CG Bench press 45 x 12

*CG bench press*
55 x 6
65 x 6
75 x 4 PR
Will start with 65 maybe 75 next time.

*Skull Crush*
30 x 6
40 x 6 PR
40 x 4
Will start with 40 next time.

*Single arm DB extensions*
10 x 6 (too light)
15 x 6 PR
15 x 4
Didn't feel comfortable.

*BB curl*
40 x 4
40 x 5
40 x 5 PR
Will start with 40, maybe 45 next time.

*DB hammer curl*
15 x 6 (too light)
20 x 4 PR
Will stick with 20.

*Preacher curl*
30 x 4
30 x 5 PR
Will stick with 30.

Except for having to bail on a full cardio session, this was a good workout.  The single arm extensions just didn't feel right.  I think I will need to replace them with something else.  Other than that I liked the workout and felt overall I guessed the starting weights just right.  This should complete the first power week so onward to rep range.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2006)

Excellent w/o Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 26, 2006)

Lotsa PR's in there You are making some great gains despite the long hours at work.  I made some great gains lately, too.  On the scale that is


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

Great job Dev !!!!

You are on an roll  

Need a spot on the Skulls ?!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Great job Dev !!!!
> 
> You are on an roll
> 
> Need a spot on the Skulls ?!



And be distracted so much that something wacked me in the head


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

*Arch*-Thank you.  GLad you took the time to stop by with all that's going on, it means a lot to me.

*Boiler*-Yes, lot's of PR's, but it is just the first week of p/rr/s so I expect the PR's to slow down from here on.  I thrive on being busy, but will admit working more than 16 hours a day for 2-3 days in a row does tire one out.  It does help that I love and enjoy my job so much.  Plus having a boss that I get along with, that in general is laid back also helps.  

*Gary*-Thanks. Now to roll on to rep range.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

Whatever happened to our 5k club   I'm going to start training for a 5k again.  My goal is 5k in 30 minutes or less by June 3.  Why June 3? That is the date for our local American Diabetes Association Walk for Diabetes.  I officially signed up for it today.  They usually have a 1 mile fun walk and 5k run.  The walk is being held at Keeneland Racetrack and the walk/run is around the grounds of the track which is beautiful.  I'm really looking forward to it even if I only walk the 5k.  It's a cause I really believe in and support since my grandmother had diabetes and my mom has it now.  www.keeneland.com


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 26, 2006)

Devlin
[B said:
			
		

> Legs[/B]-Power Week 1
> 
> *Warmup*
> Treadmill: 10 minutes; 0.61 miles
> ...



Nice looking leg strength, I saw some guy at the gym squating 95lbs today with a shitty ROM  ... He wasn't even that small either.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice looking leg strength, I saw some guy at the gym squating 95lbs today with a shitty ROM  ... He wasn't even that small either.



Thanks and welcome to my journal  .  I feel if I can't get down to atleast a 45 degree angle (quads at a 45 degree angle to the floor, does that make sense?) when squating then I need to drop weight.  Considering I'm now holding at 118-120lb, I'm squating almost my body weight and leg pressing over 2 times my body weight (3 times my body weight when you add in the sled).  I'm happy with that.  Now to just get up to benching my body weight


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 26, 2006)

By quads at a 45 degree angle with the floor, do you mean they are past parallel?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> By quads at a 45 degree angle with the floor, do you mean they are past parallel?



No, 45 degrees being a "partial" in my opinion. Guess it would be better to say the angel at the back of my knee is a 45 degree angle versus 90 degree if my quads were parallel to the floor.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to our 5k club   I'm going to start training for a 5k again.  My goal is 5k in 30 minutes or less by June 3.  Why June 3? That is the date for our local American Diabetes Association Walk for Diabetes.  I officially signed up for it today.  They usually have a 1 mile fun walk and 5k run.  The walk is being held at Keeneland Racetrack and the walk/run is around the grounds of the track which is beautiful.  I'm really looking forward to it even if I only walk the 5k.  It's a cause I really believe in and support since my grandmother had diabetes and my mom has it now.  www.keeneland.com


That's a great cause to support.  My sister was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes when she was 18.  She has an imbedded pump that doses insulin.  We usually do one of the "walk for the cure" events in the summer.  If Kentucky were closer, I'd do it with you.  That's one disease where I think there is a real possibility of seeing a cure in the near future.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 26, 2006)

another great workout Dev!!  Is there any way we can sponser you for this race??


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 27, 2006)

Go to parallel Dev !


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's a great cause to support.  My sister was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes when she was 18.  She has an imbedded pump that doses insulin.  We usually do one of the "walk for the cure" events in the summer.  If Kentucky were closer, I'd do it with you.  That's one disease where I think there is a real possibility of seeing a cure in the near future.



My grandmother felt diabetes was hardest on children and I agree.  It's a disease that truely requires serious attention to diet.  The insulin pumps have been a great advance in controlling glucose levels. Like you  I believe we could see a cure in a the near future.  I hope so for the sake of your sister and others.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> another great workout Dev!!  Is there any way we can sponser you for this race??



Thanks Billie.  Yes there is a way, go to the link I posted in my signature by "join me".  If you prefer not to sponsor online I can send you my address.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Go to parallel Dev !



Ohh I do with 105lbs, but the 115 was a little much to do all the way to parallel.  Next time however, will be to parallel.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> My grandmother felt diabetes was hardest on children and I agree.  It's a disease that truely requires serious attention to diet.  The insulin pumps have been a great advance in controlling glucose levels. Like you  I believe we could see a cure in a the near future.  I hope so for the sake of your sister and others.


I have to agree here!

My brother has had diabetes since he was 6...he is now 23.  Its has been something for me to grow up watching him and see'ing exactly what it takes to survive!

The pumps have really made it a big help and they have even gone a step further the put a meter on the pump that checks your blood sugar every couple of minutes so it can manage your blood sugars even more contantly and accuratly without you haveing to do it conciously.  The FDA has approved it its just goin into development now for a more compact version.

As for the cure....there have been successfull pancrease transplants from pigs to humans where the peoples body had accepted the new organ, used it, produced insulin, and had been alive/healthy for years now.  Its just still in testing and they haven't given it the thumbs up yet.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

hey lady!
How's you today?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

*DB*- I had not heard about the pump that checks a person's blood sugar, but that is wonderful.  It gives people a more viable, active lifestyle I'm sure.  Aren't they also doing human to human pancrease transplants or have they stopped doing that?  Back when I worked in the hospital we had a patient that was a double transplant recipient, pancrease and I can't remember what else maybe lung.  

*Burner*- I'm great.  How about you?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

So far it is a great day.  I do have to go into work tonight, but ohh well.  The only thing that will make it better is if the twit sticks around and tries to be nice to me which will be a big mistake.  She got herself on the top of my shit list big time last week and I'm just itching to chew her ass out 

I had a great massage this morning and then I had an even better workout.  Started rep range today. 

*Shoulders/Back*-Rep Range week 1

*Warmup*-10 minutes
Treadmill: 0.62 miles

*Single arm DB Press*
22.5 x 8
25 x 6
25 x 6 (right arm); 25 x 5 (left arm)  its still a PR 

*Bent over lateral*
10 x 10
10 x 10

*Cable Side lateral*
R: 7.5 x 8; 7.5 x 8
L: 5 x 8; 5 x 8
Didn't like the feel of these and my body wasn't too happy with them either.

*DB Shrugs*
35 x 10 
35 x 15
37.5 x 12 PR

*UPright row*
45 x 11 PR
40 x 12
40 x 12
Couldn't get a full 12 reps at 45 so dropped weight.

*Good Mornings*
20 x 10 (too light)
30 x 8
40 x 8 PR
Note to self: Do these first from now on or use O bar from rack instead of EZ bar like I did today.

*DB row*
25 x 10 (too light)
30 x 8
32.5 x 8 PR

*Hammer strength low row*
45 x 8
45 x 8 PR

*Hammer strength high row*
45 x 12
50 x 10

*Lat pull down*(Technogym)
85 x 8 (opps wanted 80, but hadn't noticed the 5lb pin was on)
80 x 12

I may either do back before shoulders next time or break them up into 2 different days to make the workout a bit shorter.  Overall I'm very happy with this workout.  I will be replacing the cable side laterals with DB laterals since they just didn't feel right and my body was like   drop the weight please.  I really liked the Good Mornings, but since I hadn't done them before I didn't think I was up to going straight for the O bar.  So I used the easy bar instead and when I went up to 40lbs it was a bit difficult to get the bar onto the back by myself, but I did it.  Next time I will use the O bar and the rack  Tomorrow I will be working with my trainer and today we discussed working on stretching for part of the session.  I think I will be needing the stretching after today


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

A little side note....

No major migraine associated with the start of my cycle this month  Either the chiropractic adjustments or more likely the estrogen patches my doc prescribed worked


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2006)

Great w/o, I always do bigger bodyparts before smaler ones, but thats just me, lookin solid and strong my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey! Nice workout!
Those cable side raises...they are difficult to get down...I don't do them very often. Just never got the hang of them. Have u tried lean away 1-arm side laterals? Good stuff. Grab a weight lighter than what you normally do side laterals with. Grip gets a little tired after while. (from body weight and lifting...I think I used the weight three to hold onto)


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

If I were you I'd do back and then shoulders...makes more sense


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2006)

Yea they are still toying with human-human transplants but they had some issues a few years back and put all transplants on hold.

Great lookin workout hun!!!  Not sure if ya realized it but you did more ses for delts then back...9 out of 10 times you want it the other way around.  More sets for the larger body parts.

I would def suggest doing back then delts....with all biological reasons why with back being bigger and what not I feel I am more comfortable doing shoulders second b/c they get warmed up some by back.  Makes me more comfortable especially with the injury and all.

Or you could consider doing chest/dets if you want a shorter worout...you dont have to do as many sets for anterior delts.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

ding ding! ANOTHER point for DB!
(BTW..your spelling is getting as bad as mine..)


'morning, Ms. D!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

Great w/o Dev and congrats on the PR's!! I agree, back before shoulders if you keep'em together. And congrats on no migraine  How's everything going? I read the link you sent me and I think it helped me realise that that wasn't the case with me. I'm having my problems from something else.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 28, 2006)

*Arch*-Thanks.  If my memory serves me correct, I started doing shoulders before back because the shoulders were a bit too tired when I did back first, but that's just me 

*Billie*-After yesterday, I agree.

*DB*-No I had not realized that about my sets.  I did think it was a bit off to only do 2 sets instead of 3 for some of the back.  Now that I read it, it does makes more sense to do back before shoulders.  However, I think I may break them up into 2 seperate days anyway that way I can fit in more cardio and abs.

*Burner*-Afternoon  

*Rocco*-Thanks.  I really think I will break them up into 2 different days (see above).  Overall I'm feeling really good.  I'm glad that link helped you.  How are you feeling?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 28, 2006)

A light and easy day at the gym today.  I started out with a chiropractic adjustment along with electrostim+heat therapy treatment on my neck.  Then it was off to the gym.  I opted not to lift since I had already lifted 2 days in a row and legs were still a tad bit sore.  

*Cardio & STretching*
Treadmill: 
45 minutes
2.77 miles
Heart rate: 120-135

Stretching with trainer:
1 hour

The stretching was just what my body needed.  My back was extremely tight from yesterday and shoulders were still a little tight even after the treatment at the chiropracter.  Overall a good day at the gym.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

I haven't been sleeping for a little over a week now. I think I'm depressed and very unmotivated right now. That's just me though, I don't think it's my hormones any longer. Glad your doing well!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2006)

That workout is great Dev!!

On a side note, I have sponsered Dev in her upcoming walk/run, and I CHALLENGE everyone to do the same...I will post this in several journals...but I want to get OVER her goal amount!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> That workout is great Dev!!
> 
> On a side note, I have sponsered Dev in her upcoming walk/run, and I CHALLENGE everyone to do the same...I will post this in several journals...but I want to get OVER her goal amount!!!!




 OMG thank you sooo much.  I can not express how much your support means to me.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> That workout is great Dev!!
> 
> On a side note, I have sponsered Dev in her upcoming walk/run, and I CHALLENGE everyone to do the same...I will post this in several journals...but I want to get OVER her goal amount!!!!


I'm right with you, Billie!!  Way to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 28, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm right with you, Billie!!  Way to get the ball rolling.



Thank you just doesn't seem like enough.  I knew I would get emotional/motivational support from the gang here, but I honestly didn't expect monetary support.  It just goes to show yet again how great everyone is here.  

What has really surprised me is that Billie and Boiler have both sponsored me before my own family  I know my family will (they do every year I walk), but they just may not do the sponsorship online.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 28, 2006)

*Rocco*-That's not good. I wish I could help you some how.   

*Billie*-Thanks, the workout wasn't hard, but it was good.  I really like that my trainer not only foceses on getting a good, proper stretch, but on the breathing to get the most benefit out of the stretch.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 29, 2006)

Today was not a good day.  I was having serious motivational issues.  I got about 6 hours sleep last night, but ended up falling sleeping on the couch for about 4-6 hours during the day today  So much for running errands, getting laundry done, cleaning, going to the gym.    I did get some cleaning done and one errand done.  I felt like crap for not working out today so took my dogs for a nice "walk".

*Walk with dogs*
30 minutes
about 2 miles


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 29, 2006)

A "couch trip".  Those are so great.  I wish I could do that every day


----------



## Devlin (Apr 29, 2006)

Forgot to mention, I actually walked my dogs to a park that just up the road (ok it about 3/4 of a mile away).  It's a nice walk with a 3/4 mile paved trail, but think I this coming week I will drive my dogs to a park at the University of Kentucky.  It's a much prettier place to walk and the trail is longer (2 mile paved trail). Actually the park at UK is a place that I think many here would love to visit since it's an arboretum.  http://www.uky.edu/Arboretum/


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Today was not a good day. I was having serious motivational issues. I got about 6 hours sleep last night, but ended up falling sleeping on the couch for about 4-6 hours during the day today  So much for running errands, getting laundry done, cleaning, going to the gym.  I did get some cleaning done and one errand done. I felt like crap for not working out today so took my dogs for a nice "walk".
> 
> *Walk with dogs*
> 30 minutes
> about 2 miles


hey...it happens..your body was telling you something...you bust your ass all week..it takes its toll on the bod and mind...you just shut down once in a while. 
You will feel better tomorrow...bet your next workout is gonna kick ass too!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...it happens..your body was telling you something...you bust your ass all week..it takes its toll on the bod and mind...you just shut down once in a while.
> You will feel better tomorrow...bet your next workout is gonna kick ass too!



That's how I felt, like the week had finally caught up to me and I just needed to hibernate for a day.  Tomorrow it's back to getting up at 430am for work


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 30, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Boiler*-Ok here are the names of a couple to "watch" for the Derby from my source.
> 
> Private Vow
> Strong Contender
> ...



Wow, Dev, 2 out of 3 of your picks look to be running for the roses next Saturday.  Good sources you have their .  Looks like "Balanced" is the big favorite in the Oaks.  

Maybe we can get a little IM pool for the Derby going here..........????????


----------



## Devlin (May 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Wow, Dev, 2 out of 3 of your picks look to be running for the roses next Saturday.  Good sources you have their .  Looks like "Balanced" is the big favorite in the Oaks.
> 
> Maybe we can get a little IM pool for the Derby going here..........????????




 

I actually talked to my source yesterday about the Derby.  He thinks it's the year for long shots.  He mentioned one in particular, "Jazil", that he thinks may go off around 20:1, that he really likes.  As far as the fillies, it looks like the filly my source bred may not be entered in the Kentucky Oaks   We won't know for sure until around wednesday when they draw the post positions.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

Heya hun!  Sounds like you def needed that day of rest!!  Glad ya got some good solid relaxin in!

WOW the UK looks awsome!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

morning, hottie!
Feeling better?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2006)

Hey Dev, howya doing? Up at 4:30 this morning? I woke up at that time to get up and go to the gym...rolled over and went back to sleep LOL!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2006)

Have all of you sponsored Devlin yet?????????????????hmmmmm???


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

How Goes it Sister Devlin???


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

she must be working hard today!
Oh, Dev...My ex..sent me pics of the new foal that was born on their ranch this past weekend. Cute little guy.

Kind of a nice thing to have happen to counter what horrible thing happened to  you that day...also, they had lost a couple horses over the past couple years, so this little horsey was a most welcomed addition to the 'family'


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

And how is Lady D doing today?


----------



## Devlin (May 1, 2006)

*DB*-Yes I did need it, it felt really good too.  UK is great and it's only a 5 minute drive from my apartment which is even better.  

*Burner*-Feeling pretty good.

*Rocco*-Actually today I got up at 415am and took a shower before work.  Must be nice to just roll over and go back to sleep, I can't do that till about thursday.  

*Billie*-Thank you sooo much.  I can say 3 IM members have generously sponsored me.  My family is now kicking in too.  I actually raised my goal  Now my personal goals for the walk/run...I want to complete the 5K in 40 minutes or less (my PR for a 5k is 45 minutes).  One thing to keep in mind is that it is not a flat course, but has a couple nice hills to deal with.  

*Arch*-It's going.  My first training priority is the 5k on June 3.  Next I have a decide between continueing adding muscle or to start cutting now for a comp in Aug.  Honestly I don't feel I have enough muscle mass to make a decent showing in a comp in Aug so I would prefer to keep adding mass.  However, one of the girls at the gym that competes is really trying to convince me to compete with her.   Decisions Decisions....

*Burner*- Yes I was hard at work, however it was a sedate day and we managed to wrap up early.  I actually only worked a 12 hour day    So of course I hit the gym tonight after work   The babies are soo cute right now.  The crop of babies this year seems overall to be very friendly, socialable, un-afraid of people, and have tons of personality.  However some do look funny right now because they are shedding out their baby fur.  Around their eyes they look like racoons because their true color may be different than the baby fur color.  We have a couple that have gone from chestnut to grey.  It is really great when you finally get a baby after a lot of sadness.  We have one mare that is due to foal soon that 2 reproductive experts could not get in foal last year, but we did.  We can not wait to see this miracle child.  

*Trip*-Right now I'm a little tired and sore/stiff from workout.  How are you?


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

sounds like we need to do some mutual massages.... 


Glad u had a good day!


----------



## Devlin (May 1, 2006)

I have a love/hate relationship with workng out monday evenings.  I love it because there is plenty of yummy eye candy, but that also translates into crowded gym which I hate.  Lucky for me, not many were working legs so I was able to get a good workout in without waiting around.

*Legs*-Rep Range week 1

*Warmup*-10 minutes
Treadmill: 0.7 miles

*SL leg curl*(Life Fitness)
30 x 10
35 x 9
45 x 8 PR

*Hack Squat*(Flex Fitness)
50 x 10
70 x 10
90 x 9 PR

*Leg Press*(Nebula)
90 x 12 (too light)
180 x 12
210 x 12
220 x 8 PR

*SLDL*
105 x 8
105 x 8 PR

*SL Prone Hamstring curl*(Life Fitness)
30 x 8
30 x 8 PR

*Seated hamstring curl*(Tecnogym)
30 x 12
30 x 10

*Standing calf raises*(Life Fitness)
(triple sets: standard foot placement, toes pointed in, toes pointed out)
120 x 8, 8, 8
120 x 8, 8, 8 
120 x 8, 8, 8PR

OMG this workout had me walking "funny" after the leg press, by the time I finished the calf raises walking had become difficult   The calf raises were killer and brought tears to the eyes by the last set.  I'm betting I will have some nice DOMS tuesday night.  I'm off to bed...will catch up with everyone tomorrow night


----------



## Devlin (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sounds like we need to do some mutual massages....
> 
> 
> Glad u had a good day!



Ohh the images that just put in my mind  You just had to make a comment like that right before I head off to bed


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Great w/o Dev. You've got PR's all over the place again. Maybe I should send YOU a pic of me in a bikini as your reward


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Dev. You've got PR's all over the place again. Maybe I should send YOU a pic of me in a bikini as your reward


Oh god please dont!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Dev. You've got PR's all over the place again. Maybe I should send YOU a pic of me in a bikini as your reward



You should do that only if she _doesn't_ workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2006)

Between you and DB, there won't be any *PRs* left for anyone else.    Doing the monster walk today?


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

you know how hot that is to see a woman who can barely walk..due to DOMS??? wow.....

I'm feeling yesterday pretty well today already....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

woohoo...go Dev!!! I wanna see Rocco in a speedo, so keep up the good work!! 

I have a question..you use all the whey protein, right?? I finally got around to ordering from them, and the stuff wont mix...I have tried stirriing it, shaking it, and blending it, and it's so lumpy I nearly have to chew it...it's gross..I've tried contacting them, but with no luck


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

really? Jodi gave it a good rating....glad u told me that..I had been thinking of getting some...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I have a question..you use all the whey protein, right?? I finally got around to ordering from *them*, and the stuff wont mix...I have tried stirriing it, shaking it, and blending it, and it's so lumpy I nearly have to chew it...it's gross..I've tried contacting them, but with no luck



Who is "them"?


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

Excellent w/o Sister Devlin, Good Stuff on the PR's too!!! I say Go For It with the contest, I don't have no where near the muscle mass I wish I did, and I'm doin it!!! You'd be suprised at how much you really have!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Between you and DB, there won't be any *PRs* left for anyone else.    Doing the monster walk today?



I agree with Big Daddy Trip


----------



## Devlin (May 2, 2006)

*Rocco*-Thanks.  As for the pic pic of man in a bikini  Ditch the bikini and then we can talk about a reward pic 

*DB*-Sorry man, but I'm seeing his naked back with an incredible tattoo as a nice reward  

*Trip*- Not yet, but I can feel the DOMS starting to want to set in.  

*Burner*-Sorry a woman with DOMS doesn't do anything for me.  Now a man with DOMS is a different story 

*Billie*-Yes I do use All the Whey protein, but the isolate and I find it mixes well.  The chocolate mint does mix better than the vanilla and strawberry.  I would not be surprised if there is some lot to lot and flavor to flavor differences regarding mixing. I would order from them again, but I have heard others complain about poor customer service.  Try emailing Laura directly, I think her email is wheystation@aol.com.  When I get home in a couple hours I will double check.  (Yes, I'm at work still and plan to hit the gym after work to try and achieve a quivering chest   )

*Trip*-Them= All the Whey.

*Arch*- I'm still thinking about it.  I wouldn't mind doing some cutting right now, but I also want more muscle mass and more definition.  I absolutely dread a hard cut for a comp and with my work schedule now and in the future (mid to late June we will most likely be laying off twiddle dumb and twiddle dumber so I will pick up more full days) it would be really hard to do the cutting needed for a comp.

*Gary*-There will be plenty of PR's left.  Especially if I stay off the creatine like I have been.


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*-Sorry a woman with DOMS doesn't do anything for me. Now a man with DOMS is a different story


then..you'd be beside yourself with desire w/ me then...
muhahahaa....

just had my energy drink...gonna close up the shop in about 28 minutes and head to the gym...good thing about being in there later...it's not so busy...


----------



## Devlin (May 2, 2006)

Well I made it to the gym after a 15+ hour work day, but only had an hour to workout so cardio was cut out.  Actually by the time I finished my workout, I was glad I had not done cardio since my body was so tired.

*Chest*-Rep Range week 1

*Warmup*
Incline bench 45 x 12

*Incline bench*
65 x 8
70 x 6 PR
70 x 4

*Flat bench*
65 x 10
70 x 10 PR
75 x 8 PR (wanted 10 reps   )

*Flat DB Fly*
22.5 x 10
22.5 x 10

*Hyper-extension on bench*
+10 x 12 (Back was not happy with these, but then I did work it yesterday with SLDL)

*Decline situps*
+5 x 15 PR
+5 x 15 PR

This was a good workout that had my chest quivering with every set.  When I left the gym my body was tired, sore and DOMS really starting to set in.  I'm sure tomorrow I will be out and out hurting.  

I did notice something, my lifting tempo is off all around.  For Power week, I was actually doing 4-5/0/X.  Now for rep range my tempo is more like 3/1/3/1.  I know I should be working to hit the right tempo, but is slower tempo a bad thing 

Well off to bed before I fall asleep on the sofa.  I will definitely catch up with everyone later today


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

hey hottie!
work out AFTER a 15 hour day??? U are the shizzole! 
and a good workout! no wonder your body revolted against you this weekend!
u are brutal!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2006)

I did order the Mint Choco....weird...

Great workout as usual, especially in such limited time


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2006)

Nice wo , AGAIN !!! 

And more PR"S  

I think each week has a different tempo in order to help hit the different muscle fibers . If your tempo is off , say too  slow, then it would be my guess you are in this case working the same fibers you did in power week but just with more reps. 

Hopefully DB will be in and set us straight or could ask your question in the prrs thread in the training section.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2006)

I never pay attentiont to tempo but I've been doing it so long it just comes naturally. 

The 3 weeks hit different fibers in part b/c of the tempo but also in part of the rep scheme.  If your coming to failure in the desired rep ranges for each week and your not just throwing the weights around you'll be fine.  Power always gets a very slow negative and explode to the top.  Rep range gets a controled negative and equal posotive...not to slow not to fast.  And shock is all out balls to the wall...fastest tempo for me by far.


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

*Burner*-  

*Billie*-Thanks, I'm starting to feel it a little in the chest.  I'm not sure what to make of your problems with the protein.

*Gary*-Thanks.  I was a bit surprised I scored some PR's.  If I hadn't been so tired I may have been able to score more, but ohh well next time.  

*DB*-Thanks.  My reps were definietly slower during power week than they are now during rep range.  Plus I'm making sure I do the 1 sec pauses during the rep range week.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but the faster reps plus the pauses is what makes rep range "work" so as long as my reps are faster than power week and I do the pauses I should be working the right muscle fibers for rep range.


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

*Cardio*-45 minutes

*Treadmill*
20 minutes
1.17 miles

*Walk/jog on track*
10:33 minutes
1 mile total  
(1/4 mile walk, 1/4 mile jog, 1/4 mile walk, 1/4 mile jog)

*Recumbant bike*
15 minutes
Level 3
5.4 miles

Overall not a bad workout.  Legs were not thrilled with jogging, but still have leg DOMS from monday.  The biggest problems were the shin splints and the tight hamstrings.  I tried stretching them out and it helped some, but not enough.  I need to look into new running sneakers to see if that will help prevent some of the shin splints.


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

Dev

What's happening doll?

Ahhh, shin splints -- I hate em.  I have to alter my walk and jog because my ss get so bad.  Is there anything that one can do for them?


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

change your stride? would that help? I dunno....


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

*Burner* 

*Fitgirl*- Hey girl  Not much is happening...same ole same ole.  Just enjoying a beautiful day of "rest"  How are you?

As for the shin splints....I have foudn the following...
1. Stretching helps before, during and after jogging.
2. Applying freeze gel to the shins after jogging (even better right after a shower when pores are open) helps a lot.  My personal favorite freeze gel is "HPQR" which is made by Biofreeze and is basically the same stuff as Biofreeze.  Only difference, Biofreeze is made for humans and HPQR is made for horses, but both products have the exact same ingredients.
3. Changing stride does help some.  
4. Different sneakers do make a diffference.  Running sneakers are a must versus cross trainers.  Now I just need to find a style that helps the most.  New Balance recommends a sneaker for mild to moderate pronators will help decrease shin splints.  I haven't tried that yet, but plan to in the very near future.


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2006)

Great w/o and Fantastic cardio!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2006)

You may not need new sneakers to change your stride...

Different socks and concentration on your stride can fix the problem
as well as repetition (just hardening up so you can take the additional miles)

Warning: If you try to harden up, you will have to change your gate to correct the issue, then add the increases

And while training proper, or better, or new technique, your overall results and abilities may actually decrease, so don't be discouraged


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You may not need new sneakers to change your stride...
> 
> Different socks and concentration on your stride can fix the problem
> as well as repetition (just hardening up so you can take the additional miles)
> ...



True, but I noticed I started to get really bad shin splints after I retired my old sneakers and started using new ones.  My stride also does make a difference, but I think the sneakers I'm using now are alot of the problem too.


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

Had a killer arm workout today with my trainer.   

*Arms*-Rep Range week 1

*Warmup*-15 minutes
Treadmil: 1.03 miles

*Dips-Asstisted* 
-40 x 8*
-40 x 8
-30 x 8

*Hammer Curls*
12 x 8*
12 x 10 PR
15 x 8 PR

*After first set of dips did Hammer curls and continued to alternate between the two exercises.

*Concentration curls*
12 x 12
12 x 12
15 x 12 PR

*Tricep pushdown with V handle*
25 x 12 (too light)
30 x 12
35 x 10 

*Cable curl*
20 x 12*
22.5 x 12 PR

*Tricep kickback*
12 x 12*
15 x 12 PR

*Alternated sets of cable curls and kickbacks.

My arms were fried after this workout.    Isolating my arms is my weak point and my trianer really helped me to not only isolate them, but to do each exercise with the correct form.  We also had to do a little of trial and error to not only find the correct weights, but finding the right variation  for concentration curls that works best for me.  I am so glad I switch to my current trainer.  He not only pushes me beyond my normal limits, he has taught me how to incorporate stretching into my workouts and he teaches me the finer points of form.  Plus he loves that I would rather use free weights versus machines.


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

On a different note....

I had initally set my diabetes walk doantion goal at $250.  I met that and went beyond so I raised my goal to $300.  Well today....

I surpassed reached my goal of $300  

Thank you all for your support. 

However, I'm not stopping there.  I still have a couple relatives that have supported me yet so I will be getting after them and if anyone here that hasn't made a doantion would like to, you still can by clinking on my link below.  

Thank you all again not only for your monetary support, but your encouragement.


----------



## naturaltan (May 4, 2006)

Dev ... my wife is walking 60km in two days for Cancer!  Seems like everyone is walking for great causes.


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Dev ... my wife is walking 60km in two days for Cancer!  Seems like everyone is walking for great causes.



Wow, 60km  That is incredible and I wish her the best


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2006)

I KNEW you would hit $300 Dev...congrats!! The race is the 3rd of June right? What time does it start so I can be thinking positive thoughts?


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I KNEW you would hit $300 Dev...congrats!! The race is the 3rd of June right? What time does it start so I can be thinking positive thoughts?



June 3, 2006
Warmup: 8:45 AM (eastern standard time)
Walk: 9:00AM

Thank you sooo much for your support and your challenge to members here to support me.  It was due to the supoort of members here that I had to raise my goal.


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin, and congrats on HItting your goal too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Dips-Asstisted*
> -40 x 8*
> -40 x 8
> -30 x 8


no worries...rather u do them right and then move up. Or..u could have been like the guy next to me yesterday....knocked out sets of 12...partials....

Glad to hear that u got a good trainer! I've seen so many that just..suck...sounds like he has your best interests at heart!

glad to hear that u made your goal! U are doing a great thing! Wish I could have helped...Iam really strapped right now...


----------



## Seanp156 (May 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Cardio*-45 minutes
> 
> *Treadmill*
> 20 minutes
> ...



That's a LOT of cardio !


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> The race is the 3rd of June right? What time does it start so I can be thinking positive thoughts?



What time is it over so I can be thinking dirty thoughts.


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That's a LOT of cardio !



Yes it is, but I had some entertainment to watch which made it go fast.  Between a couple of hotties and the idiots I was enjoying the show.


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

*Arch*-Thank you.  Now to just hit my goal of completing the 5k in under 45 minutes  

*Burner*-Ohh they were full dips and not partials.  My trainer will not allow partials.  It full reps or long drawn out forced negatives  However, he is great and does have my best interests at heart.  He is constantly challenging me to do more, but also checks that the weights are correct for me and that I'm doing the exercise correctly.  PLus he really insists on stretching which I have found makes a big difference.  As for the walk, not a problem, the thoughts and postive support is enough.  

*Trip*-Do you really need an end time to start thinking dirty thoughts? I thought any time was fair game for those thoughts


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I thought any time was fair game for those thoughts


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2006)

Heya dev...

your walk sounds like a good time!  good for you for signing up!


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

Like you told me, put your mind to it and you can achieve it!!! Go For It Sister Devlin, I have faith in ya!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

*Pylon*-It usdually is a great time and the location is beautiful.  Ironically the walk is on my Mom's birthday and she has type 2 diabetes.

*Arch*-You have no idea how much that means to me right now.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

Happy Friday! Is your day as good as mine?


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Happy Friday! Is your day as good as mine?



Well...umm...I'll put it this way...I popped the cork on a bottle of wine at 3:45pm and by 4:15pm half the bottle was gone.  I plan to finish the bottle by 5:00-5:30pm.  Ohh I should probably try to eat at some point since all I have had today is a single taco from Qudoba's. So no my day is not good and the next couple of weeks are going to suck.  Why? I'll explain after I post my work that I did today.  Ohh and yes I did take pics right before I started drinking.  They are uploading now.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

so..what you're saying is...right now..u are a little plowed...and vulverable...I'll be right down..


what kind of wine?
now I am waiting to see what happened....


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

*Legs*-Shock week 1

*Warmup*-15 minutes
Treadmill: 17 minutes 1.16 miles

*SL Leg extensions (Life fitness) ss Back squats*
45 x 8...ss...95 x 8
45 x 8...ss..100 x 10

*Leg extensions (Life Fitness)  ss Leg Press (Nebula)*
45 x 10...ss.. 200 x 8
45 x 8..ss....200 x 10

*Lunge*(DS)(used 25 lb plates in each hand)
25 x 8 PR
25 x 8 + 15 x 6 PR

*SLDL ss Lying Leg Curls (Life Fitness)*
95 x 8...ss..35 x2..30 x 6
105 x 8..ss...30 x 8

*Lying leg curl (Life Fitness)...ss...Seated Leg curl(Technogym)*
30 x 8...ss...30 x 10

*SL leg curl (LIfe Fitness)*
15 x 10
22.5 x 10
25 x 10 PR DS 10 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

Great w/o Sister Devlin!!! PR's too, Good Stuff!!! Outstanding progress in the pics too, excellent job!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o Sister Devlin!!! PR's too, Good Stuff!!! Outstanding progress in the pics too, excellent job!!!




Thank you. I'm trying.


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2006)

Nice wo Dev !  What ya think about shock week ?


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Well why I'm in the mood I'm in...

Well I've already had cancer once and well my pap smear came back with "abnormal cells".

So I'm faced with the test being just atypical result or worst case I've got cancer again.  So life is just a joy right now. 

It's one thing to decide to want to have a complete hystertoctomy but it's another to be forced into it out of medical necessity.


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Dev !  What ya think about shock week ?



It was very approapriate for the mind frame I was in.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well why I'm in the mood I'm in...
> 
> Well I've already had cancer once and well my pap smear came back with "abnormal cells".
> 
> ...


well that kind of killed the mood around here lately, but in all seriousness, I truly hope everything turns out ok, there are definitely things that are more important than working out and bikini pictures *yes even bikini pictures* and this is one of them....here's to prayin everything is ok


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Sorry all I've pretty much downed an entire bottle of wine in about and hour and a hour.  

As I've said I've already had cancer once and I'm not looking forward to going through another round of cancer.  It hasn't even been five years since my last round so it really fresh in my mind.  I'm thinking about what affect will this have on my throid levels, will I have to stop my thyroid meds when or if treatment comes around becuase I know I can not handle the depression that comes when I have to stop my thyroid meds.  Plus bascially I'm all alone here in kentucky facing this. It's one thing to cry on the phone to someone, but it's another when there is no one physically here.  Plus atleast the last go round I didn't loose my hair, if this is cancer or if I have to go throuh chemo I will loose my hair.  I shouldn't be vane, but I do NOT want to loose my hair.....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2006)

Damn, Dev, that sucks.  Sometimes life isn't fair, and this certainly falls into that category.  Here's wishing you all the best luck possible.


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Damn, Dev, that sucks.  Sometimes life isn't fair, and this certainly falls into that category.  Here's wishing you all the best luck possible.




Thanks.  Life really doesn't seem fair to me right now.


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

My heart is with you my Friend, Definatly in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about this Dev! I can't think of anyone who deserves this less. Let's not let fears build until we know for sure however what it is we're facing. We're all here with and for you. Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2006)

Dev...now let's not jump to conclusions here, lets just take it one day at a time, and not try to predict the future...you may be worrying for nothing.  Please let me know if you need anything at all


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

I could use another drink since I'm sobering up


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2006)

I'm drinking with ya tonight Dev...gettiing warmed up for this weekend 

I am trying the new Bacardi watermelon...it's yummy!


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

*Arch*-Thank you soo much.  

*Rocco*-Little did I know when I was tellin you things would get better that Mother Nature would kick me in the gut.  I battled cancer once and with lots of support from family and friends here I can battle it again if it comes to that.  

*Billie*_Thanks girl, you have helped me more than you know tonight.  I could use some more naked pics of men, but ohh well one can hope  

Well besides drinking an entire bottle of wine this afternoon, I spent the afternoon and evening chatting on the phone with my mom and others and chatting online here with a couple members from here.  All the chatting got my mind off of things and pushed somethings to the back of my mind.  Hopefully it will remain back there until I see my doc on the 17th.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that Dev, I hope you make a quick and full recovery !


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks. Life really doesn't seem fair to me right now.


 
You get a great big hug from Monkey when I can give it sweetie -


----------



## Devlin (May 6, 2006)

*Sean*-Thank you.  I'm hoping it is just a reaction to the hormones I take and nothing to worry about.

*Monkey*-Thank you too. I could always use a hug, especially from you.


----------



## boilermaker (May 6, 2006)

Dev, I'm sorry to hear about your news.  We both know how much it sucks to go through that kind of stuff.  BUT, like Billie said, let's not put the cart in front of the horse.  I know it's hard and you always want to assume the worsst so you can prepare for it, but it could be other things.  I just went through something similar where my birthmark on my arm got all scaley, rough and started bleeding.  I was sure it was melenoma, but they ran some tests and it ended up being an infection.  I was down and depressed.  It's why I haven't been around much.  But I wasted basically a whole month stressing over nothing.  I hope it works out that way for you.  You are in my thoughts and prayers and if you ever need to talk or unload on someone, I'll be here.


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2006)

Hey D-
How are you today? Glad I was able to help cheer you up a little. As everybody else, said, just take itone day at a time.


----------



## Devlin (May 6, 2006)

*Boiler*-Thank you.  Since I have gone through it once I dread going through it again.  It could be nothing, but the fact my doc wants to go right in and look instead of repeating the pap smear has me a bit worried.  Atleast my mom is going to fly down and go with me to the doc so I won't be alone.  

*Burner*-I'm here, sober  It really sucks that I sobered up before I even went to bed  Ohh well, as long as I don't think about it I'm fine.  Just need to tough it out for 11 days.  You really helped me out last night as did Billie


----------



## Devlin (May 6, 2006)

Legs are a little tight today and thinking I may end up with decent DOMS.  Still hit the gym and managed to pull off a decent amount of cardio and lifting.

*Back*-Shock week 1

*Warmup*- 20 minutes
Treadmill: 1.28 miles
Tbar row: empty bar x 12

*Tbar row..ss..Stiffarm pulldown*
35 x 8 PR..ss..60 x 10
35 x 10 PR...ss..70 x 10 PR

*Hammer strength high row...ss..Cable Pulldown*
50 x 9...ss...70 x 8
50 x 10...ss...70 x 9

*CG Cable row*
85 x 8 (too heavy had to fight for each rep)
75 x 8
40 x 12 (dropped too much here, but still felt it)

Heart rate right after the cable row: 125

*Treadmill*
30 minutes
1.61 miles

Back was beat after this workout and there was no way I could have done either shoulders or chest if I had wanted to.  I missed on some of the starting weights today and dropped too much on the cable row.  I had not planned to do as much cardio at the end, but I wanted to see the 5th race at Churchill Downs and walked on the treadmill till the race.  Turns out the horse I wanted to see race was scratched   Ohh well still got to watch a total of 50 minutes of Derby Day (one of our local stations broadcasts all day from Churchill Downs, go figure it is Kentucky)


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2006)

Way to go Dev. 

You have really been putting out some great wo's lately


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to go Dev.
> 
> You have really been putting out lately


  Oh my Brother Gary, maybe you should have kept that a secret!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh my Brother Gary, maybe you should have kept that a secret!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2006)

Hows it goin today Sister Devlin?? Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin today Sister Devlin?? Hope all is well!!!



It's going.  Just relaxing watching Derby Day play out on tv.  It's great I get to see all the races from the comfort of my sofa and no dealing with the massive crowd.  Just need to motivate myself to go into work after the Derby


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It's going.  Just relaxing watching Derby Day play out on tv.  It's great I get to see all the races from the comfort of my sofa and no dealing with the massive crowd.  Just need to motivate myself to go into work after the Derby


Enjoy the quiet times, LOL!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 6, 2006)

Well, Dev, Here is what I played today for the race.  1$ Tri Wheel: 1, 16, 17 with 1, 16, 17, 8 with 1, 16, 17, 8, 18.  Also played the 1 accross the board for $10.  

Who are you pulling for?  I'd love to hit that tri.  It should be a huge pool with no clear cut favorite in the race.


----------



## Devlin (May 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, Dev, Here is what I played today for the race.  1$ Tri Wheel: 1, 16, 17 with 1, 16, 17, 8 with 1, 16, 17, 8, 18.  Also played the 1 accross the board for $10.
> 
> Who are you pulling for?  I'd love to hit that tri.  It should be a huge pool with no clear cut favorite in the race.



Long shot (one I woud bet on if I betted)....Jazil (1)
"Favorite"...Barbaro (8)
Others...Private Vow (12), Deputy Glitters (14), Cause To Believe (16), Sinister Minister (4)


Jazil hasn't gotten much press, but my source really liked him when we talked.  Barbaro because he is undefeated and trained by a former US Olympian & Silver Medalist event rider, but he hasn't raced in 3+ weeks.  Cause To Believe..he's sired by the same as another Kentucky Derby winner, Monacharos.  Deputy Glitters...dam is sired by a stallion that stands at a client's farm so it a sentimental choice.  Private Vow...he's one hell of a long shot and I think my source had mentioned him weeks back.  Sinister Minister...ran one hell of a race here in Lexington.


----------



## Devlin (May 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Enjoy the quiet times, LOL!!!



The quiet times are about to end when I start yelling during the Derby


----------



## Devlin (May 6, 2006)

As for no clear cut favorite, the betting favorite has changed 2 or 3 times during today alone.


----------



## boilermaker (May 6, 2006)

$11,000 isn't a bad trifecta when the winner was the favorite almost all the way to post time.  Wish I had it.


----------



## Devlin (May 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> $11,000 isn't a bad trifecta when the winner was the favorite almost all the way to post time.  Wish I had it.



No not a bad pay out at all.  It was an impressive win for him.  I will be curious to see how he preps for and does in the Preakness.


----------



## Devlin (May 6, 2006)

Speaking of the Trifecta...on the news tonight they interviewed a guy who bet a $1 Trifecta at Keeneland Racetrack on the Derby and won over $4000 after taxes  Lucky SOB nailed the trifecta


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 6, 2006)

I listened to an old guy tell me a 15min story in the sauna yesterday about how the first and last time in his life he gambled he won $4000 at the dog track...

Can you look at the horses and pick winners all day long like that?


----------



## Devlin (May 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I listened to an old guy tell me a 15min story in the sauna yesterday about how the first and last time in his life he gambled he won $4000 at the dog track...
> 
> Can you look at the horses and pick winners all day long like that?



I can't do it with thoroughbreds, but I tend to be able to pick the exacta with standardbreds.  However I rarely bet on either.  My luck when I actually bet they don't win, but when I don't bet they win


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Boiler*-Thank you. Since I have gone through it once I dread going through it again. It could be nothing, but the fact my doc wants to go right in and look instead of repeating the pap smear has me a bit worried. Atleast my mom is going to fly down and go with me to the doc so I won't be alone.
> 
> *Burner*-I'm here, sober  It really sucks that I sobered up before I even went to bed  Ohh well, as long as I don't think about it I'm fine. Just need to tough it out for 11 days. You really helped me out last night as did Billie


that's what we're here for!


----------



## boilermaker (May 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Speaking of the Trifecta...on the news tonight they interviewed a guy who bet a $1 Trifecta at Keeneland Racetrack on the Derby and won over $4000 after taxes  Lucky SOB nailed the trifecta


I had 3 of the top 4 (4th was a dead heat).  So close, yet so far.  I wouldn't have had Jazil if you wouldn't have mentioned him.  He might of won the damn thing if he didn't have such a crappy start!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I had 3 of the top 4 (4th was a dead heat).  So close, yet so far.  I wouldn't have had Jazil if you wouldn't have mentioned him.  He might of won the damn thing if he didn't have such a crappy start!!!



Looking back, granted Barbaro didn't have any traffic when he made his move around the last turn, but regardless he does seem to have been conditioned just right for the race.  I would not be surprised if his trainer trains him like an event horse and gallops him for a few miles every day.


----------



## boilermaker (May 7, 2006)

He'll probably win the Preakness.  He's in great form right now and won that race going away.  The Belmont is a whole different animal.  What'd you think of Jazil getting boxed at the start?  That horse was dead last at the first turn and closed to a tie for fourth.  I think your source had some good info.  Nice ride.


----------



## boilermaker (May 7, 2006)

Lots of horses have done the Derby - Preakness thing and lost at Belmont in the last ten years.  Who do you think shoulda coulda become America's Horse and why?


----------



## Devlin (May 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> He'll probably win the Preakness.  He's in great form right now and won that race going away.  The Belmont is a whole different animal.  What'd you think of Jazil getting boxed at the start?  That horse was dead last at the first turn and closed to a tie for fourth.  I think your source had some good info.  Nice ride.



I tend to agree with you about Barbaro winning the preakness.  As for Jazil, shit happens in a field that big, but he raced a huge race to come from dead last to 4th.  My source is fantastic and really knows horse racing.  

As for the who I thinks should be America's horse I need to think about it.


----------



## boilermaker (May 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I tend to agree with you about Barbaro winning the preakness.  As for Jazil, shit happens in a field that big, but he raced a huge race to come from dead last to 4th.  My source is fantastic and really knows horse racing.
> 
> As for the who I thinks should be America's horse I need to think about it.


While you are thinking I'll give you my picks:

Charasmatic:  An off the pace closer that dominated the derby and preakness.  Was in perfect shape to become the first Triple Crown 
Winner since Affirmed in 1978.  Happened to break his leg at the top of the stretch at the Belmont and STILL finish 3rd only 1 1/2 lengths behind the Lemon Drop kid!!!!  Unfortunately, the horse has outlived the jockey, Chris Antley, who proceded to kill himself shortly thereafter with drugs and alcohol.  His wife wasn't available for comment because she was giving BIRTH to their child.  What a blowhard.

Smarty Jones:  A complete cinderella story winning the Derby and Preakness easily.  His jockey screwed the American public by chasing a hot pace and he folded down the stretch like a cheap set of lawn chairs.  It was there for him to win and the jockey/trainer blew it up.

Those are my picks.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

Good Morning!
WAHOO! I'm the first to wish it 4 you!

BTW...MY steak was good last night....


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

How goes it Sister Devlin???


----------



## Devlin (May 8, 2006)

*Burner*-Why thank you.  Of course by the time I got the wish it close to my bed time  

*Arch*-It's going.  How are you?


----------



## Devlin (May 8, 2006)

It was a typical crazy monday, but I still made it to the gym.

*Chest*-Shock week 1

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 20 minutes 1.15 miles
DB Incline Press: 20 x 15

*DB Incline PRess...ss...CAble Crossovers*
25 x 10 PR...ss...10 x 10
25 x 8...ss...12.5 x 8 PR

*Incline Fly...ss...Dips*
20 x 10...ss...BW x 8
20 x 10...ss...BW x 8

*Machine Chest Press*(Technogym)
40 x 10
40 x 10
30 x 8

Not a bad workout, but not a great workout.  I substituted DB incline presses for incline smith press.  Don't know if I should have, but Smith machine was tied up.  I'm not real fond of shock week, but atleast I'm still seeing increases.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2006)

I don't think ANYONE is fond of shock week, but you get the best pumps afterwards  great workout!


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It was a typical crazy monday, but I still made it to the gym.
> 
> *Chest*-Shock week 1
> 
> ...



Nice one Dev ,

Shock week is a killer but you have to have it. Each different week feeds off of the others.  You'll be seeing increases for a long time.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2006)

Dev....making the rounds before I go to a meeting!

Hope you're doing well!  Gotta love the Supersets!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It was a typical crazy monday, but I still made it to the gym.
> 
> *Chest*-Shock week 1
> 
> ...


looks good to me! Besides..db's are always better than smith machine! leave the smith alone!


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> looks good to me! Besides..db's are always better than smith machine! leave the smith alone!


Agreed, looks Great to me too!!! I agree, DB's are the way to go!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 9, 2006)

Well I would like to say I worked out today, but seeing it is going on 10:45pm and I'm STILL AT WORK the gym is not happening tonight.  Plus I've been up since 3:30am and at work since 5:15 am   I'm actually just about to finish up work and then it home to crash.  I will catch up with everyone tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Happy hump Day, sleepy head! Jeez...go get some sleep! hope your today is much better than yesterday!


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Hey Dev, your workouts are looking sweet Hang in there and keep your spirits up.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> looks good to me! Besides..db's are always better than smith machine! leave the smith alone!


Ditto that. Very few things I'll use the smith for. And shock week was never my fav either. Looks like your doing great though!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

Finally have the time and energy to catch up some...

*Bilie*-Yes I am definitely getting nice pumps, but I tend to get good pumps whenever I workout.  Even if I'm on the treadmill, I will get slight pumps in my arms just from swinging them  

*Gary*-Shock week workouts have given me a new appreciation of Arch's HIT workouts   

*Fitgirl*-I now have a love/hate relationship with shock week  So far I'm hanging in.  The rest of the week is going to be nuts...work tomorrow, clean fri and sat in prep for Mom's arrival this coming tues and then work sun, mon, tue. 

*Burner*-I agree I thought DB were better than Smith machines, but was trying to stick to the recommendations in the workouts I picked up on GoPro's website and forum. Ohh and Smith's are not all bad 

*Arch*-Thank you so much.  I will be sticking with DB and free weights versus smith machine  

*Burner*-Yes today is much better, but only got 8 hours slep instead of the 10+ I wanted.  However, I can still nap this afternoon  

*Boiler*-Thank you. Workouts are feeling great and a great way to release stress.  I haven't had time to think since I keeping busy at work and as I mentioned to Fitgirl the cleaning I need to do prior to my Mom arriving in town.  

*Rocco*-Shock week is almost over and then back to Power week  However, I may be force to delay the start of Power week since my mom will be in town for a few days.  Ohh well my body may do better with a couple days of just cardio walks.


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Hey Dev, I'll show you my peas if you show me yours.  And how about your tomatoes?  Hope there doing great!  Any veggies on your wish list that you don't have?


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Hiya Dev!
You are most correct! Not all Smiths are bad! If you get on or under a Smith and hit just the right position, it can become one heckuva a great workout!


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

Workout for today....

*Shoulders*-Shock week 1

*Warmup*
Walked on track for 1 mile or more with my trainer (was bringing him up to date with things)
Hammer Strength Iso lateral Shoulder Press 10 x 12, 12

*Hammer Strength Iso lateral Shoulder Press...ss...DB Front Raise*
25 x 8 PR...ss...15 x 8 PR
25 x 7...ss...15 x 8

*Seated Side laterals...ss...Side Laterals (Life fiteness machine)*
10 x 8...ss...17.5 x 8 PR
10 x 8...ss...17.5 x 8

*Pec Dec...ss...Bent Over Rear laterals*
45 x 8 PR...ss...10 x 8
45 x 8...ss...10 x 8

*Cable Front Raises*
15 x 8 PR (used Life Fitness cable machine)
5 x 7   (used on multiuse station) 
15 x 7...DS 10 x 7  (back to cable machine)

*BB shrug...ss..machine shrug*
65 x 10 PR...ss...80 x 10 PR
75 x 8 PR...ss...90 x 8 PR

*Treadmill*
15 minutes
0.89 miles

My shoulders were like "OMG what did you just do to us?"  Even now, almost 2 hours post workout I have to work to lift my arms over my head  So overall a more than decent workout.


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

Workout for today....

*Shoulders*-Shock week 1

*Warmup*
Walked on track for 1 mile or more with my trainer (was bringing him up to date with things)
Hammer Strength Iso lateral Shoulder Press 10 x 12, 12

*Hammer Strength Iso lateral Shoulder Press...ss...DB Front Raise*
25 x 8 PR...ss...15 x 8 PR
25 x 7...ss...15 x 8

*Seated Side laterals...ss...Side Laterals (Life fiteness machine)*
10 x 8...ss...17.5 x 8 PR
10 x 8...ss...17.5 x 8

*Pec Dec...ss...Bent Over Rear laterals*
45 x 8 PR...ss...10 x 8
45 x 8...ss...10 x 8

*Cable Front Raises*
15 x 8 PR (used Life Fitness cable machine)
5 x 7   (used on multiuse station) 
15 x 7...DS 10 x 7  (back to cable machine)

*BB shrug...ss..machine shrug*
65 x 10 PR...ss...80 x 10 PR
75 x 8 PR...ss...90 x 8 PR

*Treadmill*
15 minutes
0.89 miles

My shoulders were like "OMG what did you just do to us?"  Even now, almost 2 hours post workout I have to work to lift my arms over my head  So overall a more than decent workout.


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Dev, I'll show you my peas if you show me yours.  And how about your tomatoes?  Hope there doing great!  Any veggies on your wish list that you don't have?



  I'll see you that and raise you.  How about I show you my entire "garden"?   Veges not on the wish list...corn, but I serious doubt I can grow that on my balconey


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'll see you that and raise you.  How about I show you my entire "garden"?   Veges not on the wish list...corn, but I serious doubt I can grow that on my balconey


How about I send you a care package including a Black Beauty Eggplant, Garlic Chives and a Purple Ruffle Basil Plant?


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How about I send you a care package including a Black Beauty Eggplant, Garlic Chives and a Purple Ruffle Basil Plant?



Kewl, I'd love that.  However, Ill pass on the eggplant as I'm not fond of it.

I'm working on uploading pics now.


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Are you sure?  It takes on the flavor of whatever sauce you stir fry it with.  Good filler, good nutrition, and not everyone has one on their balcony.  If not, how about some peppers?  I have Orange Belle, Big Dipper (green belle) and Cubanelles (moderately spicey).


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Workout for today....
> 
> *Shoulders*-Shock week 1
> 
> ...


you an say that again...er..wait...you..um...did...


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> and not everyone has one on their balcony.


HA! that's funny....or at least, I thought so!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

Damn, great w/o's Dee!!! I'm dreading Shock week....think I'll skip it this time


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Are you sure?  It takes on the flavor of whatever sauce you stir fry it with.  Good filler, good nutrition, and not everyone has one on their balcony.  If not, how about some peppers?  I have Orange Belle, Big Dipper (green belle) and Cubanelles (moderately spicey).



True not everyone has egg plant growing on their balconey, but then not many have tomatoes, peas, broccoli, basil and flowers growing on their balcony. I love spicey peppers so the Cubanelles sound good.


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> True not everyone has egg plant growing on their balconey, but then not many have tomatoes, peas, broccoli, basil and flowers growing on their balcony. I love spicey peppers so the Cubanelles sound good.


Then Cubanelle Pepper, Garlic Chives and Purple Ruffle Basil it is.  Hope they all make it through shipping.  Send me a pm with your addy.  I'll send them next week.  Right now they are outside getting used to the outside.  If I send them now I'm afraid they will get burned by the sun.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn, great w/o's Dee!!! I'm dreading Shock week....think I'll skip it this time


nope. no skipping for you sir. Just think of it like this: The sooner you do it,the sooner you will have it done and behind you...


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

PIcs of my "garden"
From left to right...
1. my entire garden (with tomaotes, broccoli, peas, basil, flowering plants)
2. Broccoli
3. Flowering broccoli


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

More pics....from left to right
1. German queen pink tomato
2. Tomatoes
3. Peas
4. Peas with an actual pea pod


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nope. no skipping for you sir. Just think of it like this: The sooner you do it,the sooner you will have it done and behind you...


Awww yes, but I'll be on my cruise during Shock week. So I should just chalk it up to being missed and do Power when I get back


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Awww yes, but I'll be on my cruise during Shock week. So I should just chalk it up to being missed and do Power when I get back



Or you could workout on the ship.  I know they should have a decent gym on board.  If all else fails, do cardio


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Those look awesome, Dev!!!!!  You are doing a great job.  Here go mine:

These are the Peas.  Just getting onto the trellise







[/URL][/IMG]

Here's my Potatoes.  I have another box just like it on the other side.





And here is the rest of the garden.  They are hardening off under the protection of the front porch


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Or you could workout on the ship. I know they should have a decent gym on board. If all else fails, do cardio


ha ha..ther is no escape for..the Rock....
so...git `er done!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

Wow look at you with the green   Good work on both in the gym and in the dirt


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

Good morning!
hope your day is a great one!


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin, Incredible PR's everywhere!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 12, 2006)

Hey all I have good news and bad news.

Good news...had a great arm workout today. 
Bad news...I forgot my journal in my truck. 

More bad news...the power cord on my laptop died and the battery soon followed.    So I am without a computer for a few days until the replacement I picked up on ebay arrives.  Hopefully it will arrive within a few days.  I was hoping I could have picked one up locally, but no one has it not even CompuUSA which is where I bought the computer.  Figures I would have the one power supply no one seems to stock.  

I am currently at my local library.  Thank god they have public computers and internet access  , however, there are time limits on how long you can use the computer  

Guess I will have to try and catch up with journals now and tomorrow if I can get here to the library.  I may be able to log on from work sunday and monday.  Hopefully the new power supply will be here by then and I will be back in business.


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

hope u have power steering...
every try driving a manual steer car after a brutal arm workout...oy...


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

Hi Dev, sorry about the power cord.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

So Dev has limited access to the internet?     Sounds like journal whoring time to me.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

Hey Trips! 
how the hell-r-ya!
I didn't get much sleep today...no..wait...I did....
I just did'nt get much initially.
I got home from the club around 3am, cleaned up and went to bed...was up and in the mountains by 0930 am to show a prospectful client some homes.
I stopped @ BK for a 'healthy' lunch....(I didn't really have any food at the hacienda...and wanted to digest to go to the gym, then be here at the real estate office.) That went well in theory. I ate lunch easily enough..but for some reason when I got home...I was a little tired, so thuoght would lay down for about 20 minutes...which..turned into 2 1/2 hours. There went the workout...


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

I did get into a 'race' with the Audi on the way home. 
There I was....
wanted to change lanes, as the one I was in..had a truck in my way and approaching a red light. So, I got into the right hand lane. (was a 4 lane road)
The late model Acura TL I pulled in front of...didn't like that much. He gave me the light flash...oops.
So, at the light...I gae it about 3/4 throttle...and the twin turbos spooled up...
buh-bye! He tried to keep up...but even though the TL is a nice and fairly powerful car...he doesn't have....TURBOS...
(little physics lesson: At this altitude...you lose 30% of your horusepower...well...I have forced air induction(turbo) so I DON"T lose that...I still run 250hp...)
I got a good 100yard lead on him and let up...everytime he'd try to close ground...add a little throttle...it was fun.)


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

I got my supplements this afternoon!
WAHOO!!!!
Animal pack and pack II. (vitamins)
also a fat burner. Heh..I said..burner...

Will start those on monday


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

It looks like it is gonna rain, so I am not gonna wash the car...I mean..what's the point?


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

hmm..whorring up someone else's journal would have been much more fun if I had an accomplice....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> It looks like it is gonna rain, so I am not gonna wash the car...I mean..what's the point?



Don't get me started on the rain.  It's been horrible here for days, with more to come.  I was supposed to have played my first softball game of the season last night, but it got postponed.  Next game is Tuesday, but it's calling for rain then too.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I got my supplements this afternoon!
> WAHOO!!!!
> Animal pack and pack II. (vitamins)
> also a fat burner. Heh..I said..burner...
> ...



What kind of fat burner are you taking?  It seems like there's a new one popping up every day.  Do you read the supplements forum?  Everyone wants the best fat burner.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

I was greatly annoyed this morning.     I got to the gym at 6:45 am, and the person who was supposed to open didn't show up.  Finally at 7:00 the woman who was to teach an aerobics class showed up and let us in.  There were easily 2 dozen people lined up by then.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Don't get me started on the rain. It's been horrible here for days, with more to come. I was supposed to have played my first softball game of the season last night, but it got postponed. Next game is Tuesday, but it's calling for rain then too.


that sux, brotha...but..we NEED rain here....badly....


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What kind of fat burner are you taking? It seems like there's a new one popping up every day. Do you read the supplements forum? Everyone wants the best fat burner.


I just did the one stop shopping. its also from Universal. (who make those animal packs. will let you know how that works out


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What kind of fat burner are you taking? It seems like there's a new one popping up every day. Do you read the supplements forum? Everyone wants the best fat burner.


yeah...now that they banned ephedrine...(cause some dumb fat fuqs cannot read a label..WE get to suffer from it)
all these companies saythey have powerful fat burning ingredients....
kinda funny. I do miss my liquid clenbutrx from VPX. Shoot the 5mg under your tongue to go straight into your blood stream..and within 10 minutes...  WHERE'S THE GYM! I AM GONNA VIOLATE THOSE WUSSY WEIGHTS!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I was greatly annoyed this morning.  I got to the gym at 6:45 am, and the person who was supposed to open didn't show up. Finally at 7:00 the woman who was to teach an aerobics class showed up and let us in. There were easily 2 dozen people lined up by then.


I hear ya...have low patience...one of my weak points...oh well...hope u turned that frustration into a 15% strength increase!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I do miss my liquid clenbutrx from VPX. Shoot the 5mg under your tongue to go straight into your blood stream..and within 10 minutes...  WHERE'S THE GYM! I AM GONNA VIOLATE THOSE WUSSY WEIGHTS!



I've been using Redline by VPX.  I get similar effects.  One spoonful about 45 minutes before the workout and I'm good to go.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

I tried a couple samples of it...it didnt have the same effect that clenbutrx had. might have to try it again sometime...did like the heat/chills thing though..kinda freaky...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

I just finished my late night snack - a protein shake.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

I had a bologna and cheese sammich...all that was available here in the center.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

In the center of what?


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

the radio station we have on right now is playing 70's weekend...
Donna Summer's Last Dance is on...I'm tempted to get off the stoll and do some disco dancing...YEAH! ok...maybe not so much...
I don't think I could pull it off like Cameron Diaz did in Charlies' Angels II....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

Time for sleep.   Whoring to be continued tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> In the center of what?


my universe. jump on in...water's fine...


(Real Estate Center) name of the office I work in...


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Time for sleep.  Whoring to be continued tomorrow.


later, brotha...about time to head out to go to the club and do my thang...


----------



## Devlin (May 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So Dev has limited access to the internet?     Sounds like journal whoring time to me.



I may have limited internet access, but I'm still around  

Well off to work


----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm still around



You're not supposed to stick your tongue out unless you're going to use it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2006)

she did stick out her tongue...didn't she???? hmm....


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

good morning! have access yet?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 15, 2006)

I did not eat chicken for lunch today.


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

I will have roast beef for lunch..


----------



## Triple Threat (May 15, 2006)

Are you going out or did you pack a lunch?

I just finished mine.  I had leftover meatloaf with salsa and some vegetables.


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

left overs from friday.
ooh....my mom makes a great ,meatloaf...


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

How goes it Sister Devlin???


----------



## Devlin (May 15, 2006)

Pretty much sums up how I'm doing.   I'm still limited to using internet at work right now since the friggin power supply for my computer has not arrived.  However, I realized I was a friggin idiot and typed one wrong digit on the paypal shipping address, but the address was correct on ebay so who friggin knows.  I'm hoping since the office it is being shipped to is right around the corner from the post office and it's a small town that the post man will still deliver it regardless.  

On top of that, I haven't been able to drop weight at all.  I'm at my friggin fattest right now and feel like a beached whale.  It not helping I'm bloated, stressed, cramping for the last few days.  Of course the cramping I'm getting I've been getting for a while and just blew it off until I got the test results back so now it has me thinking that maybe something has been going on for a while and I just blew it off.  My mom arrives tomorrow afternoon and I go to the doc wednesday.  I'm stressed because I haven't gotten all I wanted to get done at my apartment, haven't gotten laundry done and can't do that until tuesday right before mom arrives.  The doc appointment getting closer so it harder to not think about it as well as money concerns, so I'm pretty much a bundle of stress and nerves (ie: a friggin basketcase).  As much as I need to go to the gym, I know I do not have time for it this week so I'm pretty much just going to say the hell with the gym this week.  

Well I'm headed out of the office for home so I can clean and well I think a nice bourbon whiskey on the rocks is sounding like it is in order too.  Ohh did I mention I have to be in work tomorrow


----------



## Devlin (May 15, 2006)

Well just got one piece of good news....my power supply did not ship until today and it should arrive wednesday so I can intercept it at the post office


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Hey! well, ONE piece of good news is a start!
lemme see....you've been hitting the gym hard now for how long? So u have to take off a week...it happens...you will be refreshed and strong next week.
Do'nt worry about the weight. Maybe do a refeed and shock the body? 

how's that cocktail doing?


----------



## Devlin (May 15, 2006)

Cocktail  Unless I stop for it on my way home from work it not happening for about 20-30 minutes depending on how fast I drive home.  Once home, I think a hot bubble bath and bourbon whickey is sounding really really good 

Catch ya back here tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

hmm...Colorado to Ky to meet up in tub with hottie....over a thousand miles...dang..water will be cold by then....


----------



## boilermaker (May 15, 2006)

I'm hangin' on pins and needles right with you.  Nathan and I have been saying a special prayer for you each night at bedtime .  I hope you are doing great otherwise.  Hang tough.  Plants are in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

Dev....how are you today honey!

I hope you're getting better!  I too say prayers for you honey!

Keep your chin up.

Burner......looks like that CD just might be workin' some magic -- whether you think it is or not --


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

um...Tam...I had to stop listening to it at ch. 10 of the first disc. Sorry..will be sending it back this week. But I appreciate you sending it to me. Your sending it it to me was a truely wonderful thing...


Good Morning, Ms. D! How was your show last night? I got home from work...watched an episode of 'yomamma' and then went to bed...and got up late this am...guess I was tired...
Hope u are doing better! It's almost over. bet the doc will have good news for you. You are gonna have your mom there for support, so go do waht you have to do.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

beached whale?? I think not!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> beached whale?? I think not!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...Tam...I had to stop listening to it at ch. 10 of the first disc. Sorry..will be sending it back this week. But I appreciate you sending it to me. Your sending it it to me was a truely wonderful thing...






Arch....you wanna borrow it?  Give me your addy, I'll be happy to mail it to you.....better yet, Mike, you mail it to Arch, will ya?


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

okie dokie....Archie...need your addy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

You're my bald jackhammeringstudbeast


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

wahoo! I've been claimed! so...now that u have me..whatcha gonna do with me????


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2006)

Wow...I walked into this conversation at exactly the wrong time...or the right one...I'm honestly not sure...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

> On top of that, I haven't been able to drop weight at all. I'm at my friggin fattest right now and feel like a beached whale




did you think that I WAS CALLING HER A WHALE???? not hardly silly boy!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> did you think that I WAS CALLING HER A WHALE???? not hardly silly boy!


u should come here and spank me then....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

okay...equipment ready....


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

I'm definately getting YOU cloned as well...


----------



## boilermaker (May 17, 2006)

Good luck today, Miss Dee.  I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

I do believe...she has some good news.....I can just feel it in my bones...


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

Honey I'm home  

Yes I am back up and running for the time being.  Not sure, but think there may still be a hardware issue with the power jack itself, however, computer is back on AC power and battery is charging.

I need lots of time to catch up in everyone's journals so give me time.


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I do believe...she has some good news.....I can just feel it in my bones...





Yes I do, but I need to get some more advil in me for the "cramps".  I really wish I had something stronger, but then again I could piggy back the advil with another bourbon on the rocks like I did at lunch


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> but then again I could piggy back the advil with another bourbon on the rocks like I did at lunch




  That's my girl!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

I want you to notice, Dee...that Tammy and I BARELY whored your journal up..it was mostly the guys...we are totally innocent


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

what's your point, billie? WE (guys) had fun...where were you??? 

AND!!!!! we showed support of our favorite Kentuckian by posting in her journal....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

where was I ??? Offering to handcuff you and spank you...any other questions??


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

First...My mom arrived yesterday and I am so glad she is here.

Next..doctor appointment today...my ob/gyn gave me the official pathology report on my pap smear which said "atypical squamous cells cannot exclude a high-grade squamous intraepithelial lesion. The cells do not appear normal, but doctors are uncertain about what the cell changes mean."  My ob/gyn took a look at my cervix and did see a lesion which when the doc touched it with a swab started to bleed.  Doc immediately took a huge biopsy sample of the lesion (ok not really that huge, but a good size piece without any numbing   OUCH) Now I get to wait a week for the biospy results.  I also have to go for an ultrasound tomorrow morning due to the cramping I've been having.  Especially since the cramping turned to shooting pain during the procedure today.  

Overall at this point I am numb.  I'm releaved that the pap smear did not say cancer or pre-cancer.  I'm kinda glad that the doc saw a lesion and we have something to focus on.  Doc does not feel it is pre-cancer, but she does feel we may have caught something really really early.  She did seem concerned with the willingness of the lesion to bleed and with me cramping so much so frequently.  Except for the ultrasound tomorrow, we are basically in a waiting and see period.  Once the biopsy results come in we get to discuss the next steps.


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

..and u still haven't followed thru!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> First...My mom arrived yesterday and I am so glad she is here.
> 
> Next..doctor appointment today...my ob/gyn gave me the official pathology report on my pap smear which said "atypical squamous cells cannot exclude a high-grade squamous intraepithelial lesion. The cells do not appear normal, but doctors are uncertain about what the cell changes mean." My ob/gyn took a look at my cervix and did see a lesion which when the doc touched it with a swab started to bleed. Doc immediately took a huge biopsy sample of the lesion (ok not really that huge, but a good size piece without any numbing   OUCH) Now I get to wait a week for the biospy results. I also have to go for an ultrasound tomorrow morning due to the cramping I've been having. Especially since the cramping turned to shooting pain during the procedure today.
> 
> Overall at this point I am numb. I'm releaved that the pap smear did not say cancer or pre-cancer. I'm kinda glad that the doc saw a lesion and we have something to focus on. Doc does not feel it is pre-cancer, but she does feel we may have caught something really really early. She did seem concerned with the willingness of the lesion to bleed and with me cramping so much so frequently. Except for the ultrasound tomorrow, we are basically in a waiting and see period. Once the biopsy results come in we get to discuss the next steps.


see? So basically...good news so far. let's keep it in that direction!


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

Thank you all for the support (even the journal whoring).  

*Billie & Tammy*-Yes I did notice  I also noticed Boiler was along with you two in not whoring the place up.  Instead it was the two Burning Threats   

*Boiler*-I can just picture Nathan praying for me and it creates the sweetest picture that makes me smile.  Thank you soo much.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I want you to notice, Dee...that Tammy and I were BARE



Whoa, did someone call me?


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

I'm no threat...I'm innocent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




see? it's in writing! It HAS to be true!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Whoa, did someone call me?


..and where are the pics??????


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

A bit delayed, but here is the the last workout for shock week.

5/12/2006 
*Arms*-Shock week 1

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 10 minutes, 0.66 miles

*EZ curl bar/Chin ups*(chin ups done standing in resistance band which provides and assist)
30 x 9 PR/ BW x 8 (used green band)
30 x 6/ BW x 6 (used green band)

*Preacher curl/ Reverse curl*
20 x 10 PR / 20 x 10 PR
30 x 8 PR / 20 x 9

*DS Single arm curl *
12 x 8
10 x 8

*CG bench press/ Tricep pressdowns*
45 x 10 / 80 x 10 PR (Lifefitness machine)
65 x 10 PR / 80 x 10 PR

*Reverse grip pressdown / Cable pressdown*
30 x 10 / 30 x 10
30 x 10 / 30 x 10

*Dips*
BW x 10, 6


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

bet your arms are PUMPED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like u are hogging all the PRs again...


----------



## boilermaker (May 17, 2006)

Good deal so far, Dev I'll try and get a pic of him in action for your inspiration.  A little delay on the plants, wanted to harden them off a little more since we haven't had much sun lately.  In the mail tomorrow.  I'm also including one of my favorite shade plants.....a Coleus.  It works outdoors in shady locations or as a houseplant.  Hope you like him, he's just a little guy so you'll have to grow him up big and strong!!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> bet your arms are PUMPED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were pumped, but that was last week.  Just getting around to posting it.  PR's are up for grabs this week.  Lower body really doesn't like the idea of lifting/pusing weights right now and upper body is like forget it, mini vacation time


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Good deal so far, Dev I'll try and get a pic of him in action for your inspiration.  A little delay on the plants, wanted to harden them off a little more since we haven't had much sun lately.  In the mail tomorrow.  I'm also including one of my favorite shade plants.....a Coleus.  It works outdoors in shady locations or as a houseplant.  Hope you like him, he's just a little guy so you'll have to grow him up big and strong!!!!



No problem.  Coleus  Sounds interesting.  I'm pretty sure I can get hime to grow up big and strong.

Thank you


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

PR hog !!!!  

Way to go Dev


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2006)

You are definatly in my thoughts and Prayers Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *b_reed23*
> _I want you to notice, Dee...that Tammy and I were BARE _


 
yep, Tammy and I had a big orgy while Dee was away....we were practicing for when she gets better


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Boiler*-I can just picture Nathan praying for me and it creates the sweetest picture that makes me smile. Thank you soo much.


----------



## boilermaker (May 17, 2006)

I swear on my own grave that I snapped this picture as he was blessing you!






We both are praying that you come out of this just fine!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

OMG...that has got to be the most adorable thing I've ever seen !


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yep, Tammy, Burner and I had a big orgy while Dee was away....we were practicing for when she gets better


It's good being me..once in a while.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

Oh my gosh Steve...he is the cutest thing I've ever seen...well, aside from my own two that is....   That is the cutest picture!


----------



## Devlin (May 18, 2006)

Well I thought I had my computer fixed, but it turns out I didn't.  It was not just the power supply, but the jack in the computer is also bad so it will not work off or AC power or charge the battery.  I ended up sending the computer off for repair today and hope to have it back in a week.  Needless to say I am at the library to quickly post this and then I will not be on much for the next week.  

As for my ultrasound today....no real news except that the ultrasound tech said she "didn't think I should worry." She is not allowed to read the ultrasound so I have to wait for the official report.  So now i get to wait until next week for news on what the doctor has found.

Well off to enjoy the rest of the day with my mom, she leaves tomorrow morning  Catch everyone when I can.  I can of course still be reached my cell phone and I will probably use my cell to access yahoo messenger.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

hey! I was supposed to tell everybody that! (I have actually been....working) so was not near my pc.

Glad to hear that the US didn't turn up anything!

Hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your ongoing PC issues, Dev.  Hope everything works out ok with that and the tests.


----------



## boilermaker (May 20, 2006)

Preakness Day.  What a crappy field.  I'm not going to bet this one.  If I was, though, I play the field over Barbaro and hope some nag out ran him down the stretch or that he has a bad trip and can't quite get home.  Since I'm not betting this one, I'd like to see him win.


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2006)

Hey Dev, just got around to checking out the most recent pics.  You look great!


----------



## Devlin (May 21, 2006)

Checking in from work since my computer is still off being fixed   My mom left at the butt crack of dawn on Friday so I hit the gym at 530AM    Not planning on doing that again, the eye candy sucked so it was no fun  I did get a half decent workout in, but think I may have screwed up since I was not able to look at what I should be doing for the second power week.  I ended up just repeating the workout I did the first week ohh well 

Friday 5/19/2006
*Legs* Power week 2

*Warmup*
Wave machine: 5 minutes Level 3
Walked 1/2 mile on track
Nebula Leg press 90 x 12

*Leg Press*(Nebula)
230 x 6 (Up a rep or two)
250 x 5 (up a rep or two)
270 x 5 PR (increased rep)

*Squats*
95 x 6
105 x 6
115 x 5 PR

*SLDL*
115 x 6 PR
125 x 5 PR
130 x 4 PR

Atleast with repeating the previous power week I was able to make direct comparisions.  DOMS...not bad at all after that, but I took it easy on saturday.  Today things kinda went down hill.  Cramps set in big time today and  I will probablly be calling my doc in the morning since I may be having some complications from the biopsy.  Other than that...well I walked into work this morning and learned my boss has shingles.  He may be in seeing his doc tomorrow since instead of following the usual path and breaking out on the torso, his broke out above his Right eye and basically along a cranial nerve that runs ont he right side of his face/head. His eye is all swelled up and it looks like someone decked him good.  Things just get better and better.

Well I am off for home.  Will check in tomorrow sometime


----------



## Devlin (May 21, 2006)

Opps almost forgot.....

*Burner*-The Preakness was horrible.  The last I heard, Barbaro was headed for surgery.  The general consences around here is, the horse was trying to tell the jockey something in the post parade and especially when he broke through the gate prior to the start.  The type of fractures he has could be life ending (I heard the clinic said they usually don't see his type of fractures in surgery becuase the horses are usually put down immediately on the track).  Even if they can repair the fractures, his racing career is over and stud duty is questionable since thoroughbreds only do live cover.  DUring live cover is it doubtful that ankle could hold up to the weight, force, strain applied to it during the covering of a mare.  

On another note, got to visit with John Henry today in the Hall of Champions at the Kentucky Horse Park.  He was feeling a bit under the weather today, but hell the boy is older than dirt so guess he is allowed to   Actually it appears he may have a minor upper respiratory infection and should be fine in a few days with some antibiotics.

*Pylon*-Thanks.  Needless to say, I don't look as good now since my diet went to hell in a hand basket the last week or so and my nerves have been a train wreck.  Hopefully, I will be able to get back on track this week.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2006)

I hope your puter gets fixed soon...I miss you!! 

Great workout BTW...shitload of PR!!!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I hope your puter gets fixed soon...I miss you!!
> 
> Great workout BTW...shitload of PR!!!!!




I hope it gets fixed soon too.  It's killing me not to be able to log on here and catch up with everyone when I am home.  

As for my workout, I realized I should have hit the hamstrings a bit more and the calves, but ohh well it's just the first cycle of p/rr/s for me.  I can learn from it for the next cycle.


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I hope it gets fixed soon too.  It's killing me not to be able to log on here and catch up with everyone when I am home.
> 
> As for my workout, I realized I should have hit the hamstrings a bit more and the calves, but ohh well it's just the first cycle of p/rr/s for me.  I can learn from it for the next cycle.



Nice wo Dev , 
and the PR's just keep on coming  

For me it takes at least 2 times through to get zeroed in on prrs.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

hey! Good morning!
I remember the name; John Henry!
That's too bad about the other horse...
Enjoyed talking on the phone w/ you the other day...as always....

<ahem> coulda used your wake up call this am....
(for the note...this lady...is TOO hyper/chipper/cheerful in the am) but...a great way to wake up.....

Hurry up-n-get yer 'puter fixed!


----------



## Devlin (May 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Dev ,
> and the PR's just keep on coming
> 
> For me it takes at least 2 times through to get zeroed in on prrs.



Well I managed to find out that I was not wrong in duplicating the exercises from the first power week so that's a plus.  I really like the system and feel the PR's will keep coming


----------



## Devlin (May 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! Good morning!
> I remember the name; John Henry!
> That's too bad about the other horse...
> Enjoyed talking on the phone w/ you the other day...as always....
> ...



Sorry about no wake up call this morning.  Between me being nearly doubled over with cramps and my boss in really bad shape (his eye is now completely swelled shut and he was dizzy, felt sick to his stomach and plan looked like death had half warmed over this morning) I was lucky to get from point A to point B.  My boss has a doctor appointment the afternoon (thank god) so I am working in the office the rest of the day   I also have a call in to my doc to see if I should start worrying about these cramps and other issues.

By the way, I'm not always that chipper/cheerful in the AM.  Keep in mind that wake up call came after I had been up for almost 4 hours and had already finished my workout  

As for the computer, I hope to hell it comes back soon.  Not only is the computer in for service, but I dropped my truck off for service today.  Hopefully just routine maintance.  Atleast the repair/maintance shop is literally just across the the street from the office.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

ok...u have a dr's note...u are off the hook! (big of me, eh)
You feeling any better?
They still dont knw what is causing the cramps?????? 

(heh...If u noticed the other day when u did call..I kind of got u off the phone?? I wasn't awake..and didn't wanna slip and 'snap' at you..)


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

I would imagine that nasty lesion is causing the cramps....even the smallest nick or cut, or anything out of order down there causes mucho pain


----------



## boilermaker (May 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*On another note, got to visit with John Henry today in the Hall of Champions at the Kentucky Horse Park.  He was feeling a bit under the weather today, but hell the boy is older than dirt so guess he is allowed to   Actually it appears he may have a minor upper respiratory infection and should be fine in a few days with some antibiotics


One of the greatest race horses of all time.  Imagine the money he could have made at stud if he hadn't been "Doug Nukem'd"


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well I managed to find out that I was not wrong in duplicating the exercises from the first power week so that's a plus.  I really like the system and feel the PR's will keep coming



No , not wronng to duplicate the exercises, how else will you know if you're getting stronger?  But eventuallly you will have to switch their order or try new ones . Don't want the bod getting to use to what you're doing .


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> One of the greatest race horses of all time. Imagine the money he could have made at stud if he hadn't been "Doug Nukem'd"


he was turned into a gelding, eh? (look! I know a horsey term!)
he got...'Doug'ed'


----------



## Devlin (May 22, 2006)

Got a call about my computer, it is in Texas and being worked on now, but they did not say what was wrong.  Hopefully that means it will be back by the end of the week.

My doctor did not call, but her nurse did.  The biopsy is back and all they would tell me is that I have "Chronic cervicitis due to an infection"  No other specifics except that I need to start antibiotics tonight.  In researching on my own, this chronis cervicitis does cause the cramping and bleeding that I am going through now.  Antibiotics are the first line of treatment followed by "watchful waiting" (nope not waiting around, would rather something is done) or destroy the cells either with silver nitrate or cryosurgery.  My doc is supposed to call me herself tomorrow since she was in surgery today so hopefully I will be able to learn more tomorrow. 

Does knowing this make me feel better, a little, but also the cramping and bleeding signify that it is not a minor problem and may need more than just antibiotics.


----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2006)

Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

Hey!
not a minor problem? Did I misread or miss something? Its just an infection that can be cleared up?

have they given you anything for the discomfort?


----------



## Devlin (May 22, 2006)

Atleast I got my truck back, but it has to go back in next week and have the ball joints replaced along with some other front end work associated with the ball joints    It's just never ending.  The up side is the repair shop I took it to for service goes over the entire truck so if anything needs repair/replacement, lights, tires, brakes, belts, they either do it or tell you so you can get it done.  Hell I can't beat $135 for complete service in a couple hours and I just dropped it off with no appointment. 

Side note...my boss does have Shingles and it's in his eye.  His doctor pretty much went off (from the report I got from our secretary who took our boss to the doc) on his staff for blowing my boss off last week when he called about the problem.  Apparently when he called last week, the staff told him to take benadryl, even after he asked if it could be shingles.  Now, from what we have learned, if shingles gets in the eyes one can possible loose sight in the eye.  So boss is now at the eye doc getting the eye checked.  

If it is not one thing, it is another.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

wow...hope the boss is ok....


----------



## Devlin (May 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey!
> not a minor problem? Did I misread or miss something? Its just an infection that can be cleared up?
> 
> have they given you anything for the discomfort?



Nope you did not miss anything.  It is an infection that can be cleared up with antibiotics.  HOWEVER, it is also possible that because it is chronic and I have a lesion that loves to bleed along with the cramps that additional treatment such as cryosurgery may be needed.  Worst case senario, I kiss the cervix and related structures good bye.  

As for the "discomfort"...nope.  Just been toughing it out with advil and alieve.  Granted I've been popping the advil like every 4-6 hours and piggy backing the alieve with the advil twice a day.


----------



## Devlin (May 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wow...hope the boss is ok....



So do I.  This morning and before he went to the doc he looked like death was warming over.  My boss was planning on driving himself to the doc and the secretary and I put an end to that.  We did not give him an option, we took all the keys to the vehicles so one of us had to drive him  I am so glad we did that because if he felt half as bad as he looked, he should not be behind the wheel and I was concerned about how the doc would treat the swelling.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Nope you did not miss anything. It is an infection that can be cleared up with antibiotics. HOWEVER, it is also possible that because it is chronic and I have a lesion that loves to bleed along with the cramps that additional treatment such as cryosurgery may be needed. Worst case senario, I kiss the cervix and related structures good bye.
> 
> As for the "discomfort"...nope. Just been toughing it out with advil and alieve. Granted I've been popping the advil like every 4-6 hours and piggy backing the alieve with the advil twice a day.


that sounds bad...what happens tothe solidness of your pelvic girdle if u have the cervix and related 'structures' go away?

be careful w/ those meds...they will fook your kidneys....


----------



## Devlin (May 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that sounds bad...what happens tothe solidness of your pelvic girdle if u have the cervix and related 'structures' go away?
> 
> be careful w/ those meds...they will fook your kidneys....



Hadn't thought about the first part.  I was just looking forward to being able to control my hormones more  

As for the meds....I'm more concerned with the liver than the kidneys.  The antibiotic they want to put me on is metabolized in the liver and can really screw it up.  

Update on my boss...eye doc said his vision is ok so far.  He was given steriod eye drops along with an oral steriod for the inflammation of the nerves and something else that I didn't catch.  Of course the docs said to rest, but I doubt he will as much as he should.  I'm off for home after cleaning up loose ends at work.  Catch everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Devlin (May 22, 2006)

Opps almost forgot....

*Boiler*-My package arrived today  Thank you.  So far it looks like they survived the trip.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hadn't thought about the first part. I was just looking forward to being able to control my hormones more
> 
> As for the meds....I'm more concerned with the liver than the kidneys. The antibiotic they want to put me on is metabolized in the liver and can really screw it up.
> 
> Update on my boss...eye doc said his vision is ok so far. He was given steriod eye drops along with an oral steriod for the inflammation of the nerves and something else that I didn't catch. Of course the docs said to rest, but I doubt he will as much as he should. I'm off for home after cleaning up loose ends at work. Catch everyone tomorrow.


maybe..they could get you a....bionic girdle....can u imagine what you would do to some poor, unsuspecting male in the throws of passion????

maybe some herbal remedy to bypass all? those silly chinese and their 2000 years of meds might have a handle on something....of course, mixing ground up dehydrated donkee penis doesnt sound too appetizing...


----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2006)

I am wishing you nothing but the best Sister Devlin, my hearts out to ya!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that sounds bad...what happens tothe solidness of your pelvic girdle if u have the cervix and related 'structures' go away?
> 
> be careful w/ those meds...they will fook your kidneys....


 
My doctor told me that usually if you have a partial hyst. (cervix or ovaries) that eventually, say, 5-10 yrs down the road, you lose that extra support in there, and have to have the rest of it removed...not that I'm trying to worry you Dee...just telling ya what I know


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

oh...I thought it was solid mass (bone) she might have had taken out....not soft tissue...

g'Morning, D! Hope u are feeling better today!


----------



## Devlin (May 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> My doctor told me that usually if you have a partial hyst. (cervix or ovaries) that eventually, say, 5-10 yrs down the road, you lose that extra support in there, and have to have the rest of it removed...not that I'm trying to worry you Dee...just telling ya what I know



My doc actually recommends full if I decide to go for it becuase she said that 9 times out of ten that if you have a partial (uterus & cervix) they have to go back anyway and remove the ovaires due to cysts.  I'm still considering it, but I ended up playing phone tag with my doc today.  I hope to catch her tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Devlin (May 23, 2006)

Updates.....

1. My boss is out of commission for the rest of the week.  This morning he was not able to stand for more than 15 minutes without feeling like he was about to pass out.  So the secretary and I transferred all of the clients over to another vet who I rode with today.  Now I get to ride with the replacement vet for the rest of the week to keep things going smoothly with the clients, the records, the billing, etc.  It went very well and the clients understood so that's a huge plus. Boss's mom arrived back in town from her short vacation in Arizona so all is well now   I have not seen the boss today, but from the reports I have gotten, the swelling in his face is worse 

2. Me and my issues...cramps were a bit better today, but as I said above I played phone tag with my doc.  Hope to catch her tomorrow.  

3. My truck...got the estimate for parts and labor to repair the front end of my truck.....$1200   Ohh well it has to be done so it going in either the end of the week or beginning of next week.  Atleast I know the repair shop will do an excellent job and will have it all done in one day while I work so I won't be without a vehicle.

4. I will probably hit the gym all this week since the vet I will be working with has limited hours 8am-5:30pm (she has kids so schedule is limited). I will actually have "banker's hours" for a change  

Well I'm off to run and errand before the gym.  I will try to catch up with journals tomorrow morning before I head out with the vet.


----------



## naturaltan (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2006)

Dev....how are ya honey?  

I hope you get to make contact with your doc today.


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

Happy Hump Day!
Glad to hear that you are feeling a little better! I bet that the shorter hours = more rest will also help? (not so much taxing your system)
well, if the full is better....might as well take care of itall at once...

$$1200???? Mine's gonna nickel and dime me for a while...but am hoping to have that settled here soon. 

Have a great day and will talk w/ you!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

did you get your puter back yet???? I miss you!


----------



## Devlin (May 24, 2006)

Nope computer not back yet.   

As for my hours  I may get to sleep in a bit since this vet doesn't start until 8:30am, but we fly through the farms so it is non stop work.  We treated 37 horses today between the hours of 8:45 am and 4:30 pm at about 12 different farms  Now I am getting caught up on paper work and closing out exams.  I will be back in tomorrow for another round of non-stop fun and excitment.

I am feeling a bit better today.  The antibiotic ripped my stomach up last night.  Of course it kicked in while I was at the gym working out and ended up with a crappy workout (will post that in a bit).  I did catch up with my doc on the phone.  She said that basically any type of bacteria could have caused this infection, even something as simple as the bacteria that caused my bronchitis or even a minor yeast infection.  If I am still cramping after 14 days of antibiotics, then I need to go back in and have another round of antibiotics.  So that is where I am at with that problem.

My boss is doing better.  The swelling is down and his eye is partial open now.  He feels better and is saying he plans to go back out in the field tomorrow.  Not if the secretary, his mom and I have our way (which of course we will   ).  He is in no condition to go back to full time work.  PLus he has lots of work he could be doing here in the office that needs to get done.  So tomorrow should be fun locking the boss up...hey it's for his own good  

Well I need to finish my paper work.  Will try to get back on here before I leave for the gym.


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2006)

Dev !!!!  
It's almost like you're never on anymore . LOL


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The antibiotic ripped my stomach up last night. Of course it kicked in while I was at the gym working out and ended up with a crappy workout


pardon the pun?
 
hiya D! Happy Hump Day to you!


----------



## Devlin (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> pardon the pun?
> 
> hiya D! Happy Hump Day to you!



LOL no didn't have that problem.  I just wanted to  before, during and after every set and it wasn't from the weights or the workout.


----------



## Devlin (May 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dev !!!!
> It's almost like you're never on anymore . LOL



Almost like  Try hardly ever on here these days


----------



## Devlin (May 24, 2006)

Tuesday 4/23/2006

*Shoulders*-Power week 2

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 20 minutes 1.14 miles
DB MP: 15 x 12

*DB MP*
27.5 x 0   
25 x 6, 6, 6 

*Upright row(BB)*
55 x 5 (antibiotic hit my stomach during this set and ohh did I want to  from here on out)
55 x 6 PR
60 x 3 PR

*Cheat Lateral*
20 x 6
25 x 4 PR(Form sucked at this weight, will drop to 22.5 next time)

I was not happy that I missed with the 27.5 on the military press.  I really wasn't happy that I struggled with the 25's.  I tried to make up for it, but the antibiotic had me wanting to  and I had a couple good cramps hit me.  Hoping today will be a better workout.  Not sure if I will just do cardio or if I will sucked it up and work my back today.


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2006)

With all you are battling that was a great wo


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> With all you are battling that was a great wo


DEFINATLY!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

nice workout! Not that you will listen..but next time your body tells you it's gonna be sick...listen to it!  You could make things worse


----------



## Devlin (May 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  Stress level is dropping a bit and body has adjusted to the antibiotic finally.  Ended up just doing cardio last night and felt good (the eye candy that was present in the gym really helped   )

5/24/2006
*Cardio*
Treadmill: 50 minutes
3.44 miles (+/-) don't have my log with me at the moment
Heart rate: 135-160 

Now that things are settling down a bit, I'm getting after myself to clean up my diet.  The diet went to hell in a handbasket and the body is showing it.    Starting today I'm cutting back on calories and carbs while trying to up the protein.  I may try to journal my diet, but given I'm on the road and breezing through farms it can be a bit tough.  I will try however.  Well off to finish drawing up shots for mares to make them ovulate and increase the changes of them getting knocked up.  My job can be such fun sometimes


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

so...Dev's 'carrot' to dangle in front of her while cardioing are....chippendales...


Glad to hear that you are getting better!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

there is nothing wrong with checking the eye candy while your doing cardio...usually the eye candy is checking us out as well...which I am sure is the case in Dee's situation


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2006)

Glad to see you're feeling the groove again, Dev!


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> there is nothing wrong with checking the eye candy while your doing cardio...usually the eye candy is checking us out as well...which I am sure is the case in Dee's situation


especially when you are doing slow SLDL's...


----------



## boilermaker (May 25, 2006)

How's it goin' Dev?  I've got my favorite cardio machine.  It overlooks the glute/ham raise machine


----------



## Devlin (May 26, 2006)

Well I wanted to go to the gym last night, but mother nature and work had other plans for me.  I was still at work at 8pm last night when severe storms started to roll in.  I dashed out of work with the boss's computer and paperwork and headed straight home.  I am glad I did.  I much prefer to ride out severe storms that had the potential to spawn tornadoes at home versus riding them out at the gym.  The storms were bad and last for hours.  I had about 2 hours of paper work to complete on the computer which I did, but no chance of hitting the gym after I finished the work.  Plus the storms were still hanging around.  I may be able to hit the gym tonight.  We will see.


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

Happy Friday!
Looks like things are full steam ahead for you as usual!
whoo! May you should run for office! Clean up this place!
I'd vote for ya! 
can ya imagine your days then?
Hiya, President Dev- how's things today?
Prez: kind of a slow day: I've balanced thebudget, helped negotiate world peace, have brought prosperity across the land...and it's not even noon.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

That reminds me of those "WHAT IF" cartoons that used to be in the back of MuscleMag.

Can't you see PREZ DEV in the White House, with her posing suit on, hittin' a double bi pose and with Saddam on one side and "former" prez GWB on the other side.  

The line could read "What if Ms. President Body Negotiated World Peace".

Can you just see that????


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

yes...yes I can...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

except in my fantasy, GWB and Sadaam are bowing at her feet, begging for mercy


----------



## Devlin (May 26, 2006)

Sorry, but if I was Pres...Saddam wouldn't be breathing air becuase he would be dust.  

BAd news....Well gym tonight.  I am heading straight home to bed.  I have a migraine and I'm fighting to keep from  It got soo friggin warm and humid here today and my body is just not used to it yet.

Ohh major bad news.  My computer may not be done till June 1    They said the mother board is bad and they had to order a new one which would take a couple days.   

I will hit the gym tomorrow since I don't have to work tomorrow   I may even grab my saddle and go horseback riding tomorrow too.  The vet I was working with this week asked me to ride her horse.  He is a drop dead gorgeous gelding that cost more money than I care to know (my guess is he is worth well over $50,000). I stopped by to groom him today and OMG he has so much personality that he should be lots of fun to ride.  

Well off for home.  Will catch everyone sunday when I return to work.


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2006)

Hey Madam Pres! Giddy-up!
Stooopid migranes! But, riding will make up for it today!


----------



## Devlin (May 28, 2006)

Finally I got a day off yesterday and what did I do...went and played with a horse.    Actually, I had a great time, sweated like crazy since it was around 85 and I was out in the blazing sun.  The boy is fantastic, but made me work and I am feeling it today.  My inner thighs are hurting from using them.  I never get DOMS on the inner thighs when I do the "good girl/bad girl" with weights, but I got them now.  I also hit the gym after and had a very good back workout.  

4/27/2006
*Back*-POwer week 2

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 10 minutes 0.73 miles
Rack DL: 45 x 12

*Rack DL*
110 x 6 PR
125 x 6 PR
135 x 4 PR

*Bent over BB row*
65 x 6
85 x 5 PR
85 x 5 PR

*CG pull down*
100 x 6 PR
110 x 5 PR

*CG seated cable row*
100 x 5 PR
100 x 5 PR
100 x 4

Ok I kinda went all out during that workout, but I was feeling good.  I ended up paying for it all later.  My biggest mistake was not drinking enough fluids yesterday while working the horse and ended up in bed with a headache and nicely dehydrated.  However, it didn't keep me down today.  I was up and at work bright and early.  I'm sucking down the fluids today and I am still not fully rehydrated.  I'm actually still at work, but get to relax in the AC while doing some data entry for the next few hours. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Finally I got a day off yesterday and what did I do...went and played with a horse.    Actually, I had a great time, sweated like crazy since it was around 85 and I was out in the blazing sun.  The boy is fantastic, but made me work and I am feeling it today.  My inner thighs are hurting from using them.  I never get DOMS on the inner thighs when I do the "good girl/bad girl" with weights, but I got them now.  I also hit the gym after and had a very good back workout.
> 
> 4/27/2006
> *Back*-POwer week 2
> ...



 - Wow, sounds good...

Makes me feel bad though - 
(cause my WO's suck - LOL)


----------



## Devlin (May 29, 2006)

That's ok...I'm skipping out on working out tonight.  I have the time, but not the desire.  If my heart isn't in it, the workouts usually suffer.  Plus I'm starving since I really didn't eat much today.  Going to stop and pick up some food (have a nasty craving for hot spicey food) and a nice bourbon and diet coke sounds really good too.  Yeah it was a rough day today at work.  Hoping tomorrow is better.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 29, 2006)

your race is coming up Dev...are you nervous? Excited?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> your race is coming up Dev...are you nervous? Excited?



She's gonna rock!! -


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

good morning, Ms. D!
Was good chatting w/ you on Saturday! (Hope I wasn't too 'short' with you...something was bothering me...and wasn't really good company)


----------



## Devlin (May 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> your race is coming up Dev...are you nervous? Excited?



With everything else that has been going on I haven't really thought about it much.  I seriously slacked off in training for it, but ohh well I'm  just "racing" myself since it is slated as a fun run/walk.



			
				The MOnkey Man said:
			
		

> She's gonna rock!! -



Thanks.  Now if only I had that much confidence in myself.  If it is as hot as it is now, I will be thanking god to just finish in 45 minutes.



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> good morning, Ms. D!
> Was good chatting w/ you on Saturday! (Hope I wasn't too 'short' with you...something was bothering me...and wasn't really good company)



I wasn't great company either.  If anything I felt I was short with you.  I didn't want to admit when I was talking to you that my head was killing me thanks to the migraine.  I actually headed off to bed shortly after talking to you.


----------



## Devlin (May 30, 2006)

Today actually sucks big time at work.  Boss is in a major bad mood as is his mom.  Boss was snapping at all of us so I ended up not speaking to him most of the day unless I absolutely had to.   FInally after about 8 hours of the silent treatment he asked me what was wrong and I told him, "I'm afraid you will snap at me no matter what I say." He said he wouldn't snap, so I told him that he is snapping at everyone and we are only just trying to help him.  I pretty much spoke my mind and his mood improved some after our discussion.  He is still pissed off at his mother and they have major issues to work out, but hopefully he will be kinder to me and the secretary.  

The weather sucks here. It hot, humid, not a cloud in the sky, not great weather to be working outside in unless one is a life guard at the pool which is where I would much rather be.  My motitvation to work out is slipping, probably because I'm tired, burned out from the weather, the shit going on with my life and the shit at work.  I need a vacation, but no way in hell I can fit it in to the schedule and the pocketbook sure as hell can't afford it.  Plus I have jury duty hanging over my head.  Going to work my butt off to try and get out of it, but it not looking good.  If I get seated on a jury that lasts more than 3 days, I'm screwed when it comes to work and a paycheck.  

Sorry for all the bitching.  It just been a rough couple of weeks and venting was needed.   If my boss would get his ass in gear so we can finish the day up, we would get done at a decent time and I would try to hit the gym. However, he is dinking around   Ughh men


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

Great w/o, look at ALL those PR's!!! You want I should visit your boss and "persuade" hime to be nicer???LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2006)

Good thinking, Arch.  Sounds like he could use a little smiting...

Sorry to hear about the drama, Dev.  Hope it eases up and a cloud or two bring you some shade...


----------



## Devlin (May 30, 2006)

What my boss needs is a huge wake up call.  I was hoping the shingles would wake his ass up and he would settle down, get his priorities straight, but it didn't.  I'm at wits end with him and I'm too the point that I just turn a blind eye.  He has dug his grave and no one but him can get himself out.  

However, I'm also to the point of major burn out all around.  Not just with work, but everything.  I'm sitting here at work, transferring yet more data and trying to come up with reasons to go to the gym and not go straight home.  I haven't come up with much.  I am just soo tired and want to just curl up for a long while.  What I need is to take one day and spend the entire day at the pool with a nice trashy romance novel.  The first day I have available for that is friday.  I could spend part of thursday at the pool, but not the entire day since my ass has to be in court for friggin jury duty orientation (in other words pleading like crazy to get out of jury duty).  Ohh well....back to work.....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 31, 2006)

hang in there hun...feel free to vent via PM anytime


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2006)

Thanks all.  A good nights sleep after a good workout at the gym helped.  I feel better today, but I am working all day in the office  However, the boss's mom and I are going out for a long lunch today  Hey, I'm trapped here since my truck is in for repairs.  It's so nice that the repair shop is literally right across the street from the office.


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2006)

5/30/2006
*Chest*-Power week 2

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 10 minutes 0.75 miles
Flat Bench press: 45 x 12

*Flat bench press*
75 x 5 PR
75 x 5 PR
85 x 3 PR

*Incline Bench press*
45 x 12
65 x 4
65 x 5 PR
70 x 3  

*DB fly*
25 x 6
25 x 6
27.5 x 4 PR

*Dips*
+15 x 4, 4 

Overall a good workout.  I probably could have gotten another rep on the last set of inclines, but didn't have a spotter and chest was shaking pretty good so didn't want to take the chance.  I should have grabbed one of the pieces of eye candy to spot me, but wimped out.  Yes, eye candy was in good supply last night and I did learn one particular juicy piece is single  Well time to start actually working.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2006)

Dev....glad you're feeling better today....good workout.

Glad you had some good eye candy too....wish I had some eye candy at my gym.....hell, wish I could get to the gym.  

Hope you have a great day sweetie.


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2006)

Day is going pretty good.  Had a nice 2 hour lunch with boss's mom and our secretary  While at lunch the repair shop called and said my truck was ready.  Then added the total was $746 for the work  I was given a quote of $1200 so major bonus there  I've decided I'm ducking out of work early (figured I earned it with all the hours I've put in the last 2 weeks) and going to go play with a handsome horse before going to the gym for cardio.


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2006)

Glad you got a pleasent suprise!!! Good lookin w/o too, PR's like crazy!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> 5/30/2006
> *Chest*-Power week 2
> 
> *Warmup*
> ...


 
Awsome workout Dev!!  I have a question...is the Benchpress a PR while doing p/rr/s??? I thought you had hit 100lb??  anywho...now that you've gotten good news about your truck...I hope you get some good news about your puter!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 1, 2006)

*Arch*-Thank you.  I really like the p/rr/s system, it works for me and how I likw to workout.  How are you doing these days?

*Billie*-yes the bench press is a PR while doing p/rr/s.  It's also a PR without a spotter.  If I had a spotter I may go heavier, but when solo it's better safe than sorry so I go for what I know I can do.  I do have a bench press PR of 100lb, but I only hit it for at most 2 reps if my memory serves me.  

Still no word on my computer.  I have to call today and see if it is done yet. 

 In other news....I got my jury duty rescheduled for October 2006!!!  The judge was very understanding when I told her I work for an equine vet who specializes in breeding thoroghbreds.  Actually from the information that was given during the orientation for jury duty, it should be a cake walk when I do for jury duty.  They call about 300 jurors for the month.  On any given day they only call about 25 of those 300 to appear for duty and then they only seat 6 jurors per case.  They said they usually only have at most 2 cases a day and the cases usually only last a day, two at the most since they are usually traffic cases (DUI's) or civil cases.  If the jury is seated first thing in the morning and you aren't among those seated for a case, you are free to go home.   I should be able to handle that with no problem.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 1, 2006)

Workouts....

Wednesday 5/31/2006
Rode a horse for 30-45 minutes (worked the inner thighs pretty good)

Gym: Cardio
Treadmill: 45 minutes
Incline 3%-6%
Miles: 2
Heart rate: 135-150 (average 140)

Thursday 6/1/2006 AM
Treadmill: 30 minutes
Incline: 0
Miles: 2.0
Heart rate: average 135


I plan to hit the gym again in a few minutes for another 30 minute round of cardio.  Tomorrow it will be arm day with my trainer and very little cardio since Saturday is the American Diabetes Walk/Run.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

howdy, hottie!

I did a quick read...looks like u are doing ok...besides your normal stress from work...
Ya gotta stop worrying about your boss...he's a big boy, and if he won't listen to reason...he will figure it out...eventually...

pool side? hmm...sounds like a nice place to be...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2006)

hiya hon!! Good luck with the race tomorrow! Make sure someone takes some pictures for us


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya hon!! Good luck with the race tomorrow! Make sure someone takes some pictures for us


Best of Wishes to you my Friend, I'll be thinking about ya!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 2, 2006)

Good news....I got my computer back last night 

Went to the gym for more cardio.

6/1/2006
Cardio
Treadmill: 30 minutes
Miles: 2
Heart rate: average 140

Bad news....I made a huge mistake after the gym.  I went to a local bar that thankfully is near my apartment.  I ended up drinking way too much.  I paid for it all today with a major hangover.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm back from the American Diabetes Association Walk for Diabetes.  They had a one mile walk and 2.5 mile walk.  I went for the 2.5 mile and finished it in 25 minutes  If it had been a true 5k, I probably would have finished in 30 minutes or less given the pace I was on.  Regardless I achieved my goal and raised $300 for Diabetes research. Thanks everyone for the support, it means more than I can say.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Good news....I got my computer back last night
> 
> Went to the gym for more cardio.
> 
> ...



So how's it looking? -


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm back from the American Diabetes Association Walk for Diabetes.  They had a one mile walk and 2.5 mile walk.  I went for the 2.5 mile and finished it in 25 minutes  If it had been a true 5k, I probably would have finished in 30 minutes or less given the pace I was on.  Regardless I achieved my goal and raised $300 for Diabetes research. Thanks everyone for the support, it means more than I can say.


Awesome, Congrats my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2006)

Congrats Dev!!! I knew it would be a breeze for you!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 3, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So how's it looking? -



It looking pretty good.  Tan is looking even better after baking by the pool for 3+ hours today


----------



## Devlin (Jun 3, 2006)

*Arch*-Thank you.  I knew I had to push myself since I knew I had a lot of people here expecting me to do my best.  

*Billie*-Thank you.  It was a bit easier than I expected, but it wasn't a breeze.  The hills just about killed me.  It was a "road" course around the grounds of Keeneland racetrack.  It is a beautiful area, but it is a bit hilly.  The perks...they have stations through the course with water, juice, crackers, apples, bananas, doggie water stations too, and they had saxophone players at a couple playing jazz. Plus lots of freebes, information on the latest treatments for diabetes, info on glucose meters and giving away glucose meters, a nice box lunch by Panarea bread company, fruit by Edible Arrangments, chair massages.  Overall a great event.  They said they had 1500 pre-registered walkers for today and from the looks of the crowd they all showed plus some.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It looking pretty good.  Tan is looking even better after baking by the pool for 3+ hours today


Oh sorry, I was talking about your computer -


----------



## Devlin (Jun 3, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Oh sorry, I was talking about your computer -



Opps  

Computer is great now.  They had to replace the mother board and the battery, but my hard drive was not affected so no data lost.  It was all covered by the extended warranty.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2006)

...


----------



## Devlin (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey I am a blond and I do have my moments, especially if I'm not working


----------



## Devlin (Jun 3, 2006)

Opps forgot to mention...no shin splints today


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm back from the American Diabetes Association Walk for Diabetes.  They had a one mile walk and 2.5 mile walk.  I went for the 2.5 mile and finished it in 25 minutes



Great job on the walk, Dev.  Just got finished reading through a couple week's worth of life's happenings.  It looks like things are on the upswing.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Great job on the walk, Dev.  Just got finished reading through a couple week's worth of life's happenings.  It looks like things are on the upswing.



Yes finally, but I will be so glad when I am done with the antibiotic.  My body is hating it.  Other than that life would be pretty good. My boss however, looks like shit again, but we can't convince him to take it easy.  Must be a man thing  Sorry guys...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey! Congrats! 
AND...u got tan! WAHOO!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 6, 2006)

Hopeing all is well in Camp Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hopeing all is well in Camp Sister Devlin!!!



Things are just ducky   

It's almost 9pm and I'm still at work.    Skipping the gym tonight since I will be here for atleast another 15-30 minutes.  

My body is still revolting against the friggin antibiotic which reminds me of one of the reasons I hate taking them.  I haven't been sleeping well and I slept funny on my shoulder a few nights ago and it been achy since.  I swear my body is trying to fall apart on me piece by piece.  My boss has been in a horrible mood the last few days and I've resorting to ducking and taking cover from his ranting/snapping heads off attitude, but then it looks like his shingles may be making a come back.  Can't imagine why....he is working 13-15 hours a day, 7 days a week   Ohh and to top my week....this is my last week of working 3 days full time.  Starting next week I go back to full time 5 days a week/12+ hours a day  NOT! More like  However, I get to pick what 2 days a week I would like to have off  

Well I hear the auto-clave beeping at me, back to work.  Sorry for the ranting.  It doesn't help that I'm starving right now either.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hiya Dev!! How is the health doing?? Still cramping bad, or has it subsided??  any news from the doc??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

Good morning, Dev! Happy Hump Day!
Sorry you are not doing great....hope your systems balance with the meds soon...
How you work those hours AND go to the gym....wow....


----------



## Devlin (Jun 7, 2006)

*Billie*-The cramping has decreased drastically.  Still getting "twinges" here and there, but they are rare. Doc said to call if the cramping didn't stop.  Otherwise I go back in 2 months for a recheck.

*Burner*-I'm just going through some burn out.  A couple days of rest and all will be well again.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Forgot to post this.

6/5/2006
Cardio:
Treadmill: 30 minutes, 1.91 miles


----------



## Devlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Today worked with my trainer. I felt my strength was down some so we modified rep range slightly.  It actually turns out I was right on target and actually went up on reps here and there.  

*Chest*-Rep Range week 2

*Warmup*
Wave: 10 minutes
Level 5
2.0 miles

*Incline bench press*
45 x 12
70 x 6 (PR) DS 65 x 4
70 x 8 (PR) DS 65 x 2

*Flat bench press*
65 x 10
70 x 8 DS 65 x 4 
70 x 8 DS 65 x 6

*DB fly*
20 x 10
22.5 x 10
25 x 8 PR

My trainer pushed me so the workout was much better than it would have been if I had been working out alone.  Overall not bad.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

look at u go! How long did that workout take?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> look at u go! How long did that workout take?



About an 45 minutes to an hour.  Didn't really time it.  We didn't rush.  I stretched between sets too.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

when u do your incline BB Press...do u bring the bar all the way to your chest, or under your chin...arms break parallel w/ ground?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Well let's see..I do touch my chest when I do the inclines so I believe my arms break parallel in that case.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well let's see..I do touch my chest


as would I.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well let's see..I do touch my chest when I do the inclines so I believe my arms break parallel in that case.


well, When I am using lighter weights, I bring the bar to my chest...but when I go heavy, I don't bring it down much past my chin...to make sure the arms break parallel...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well let's see..I do touch my chest when I do the inclines so


Man I wish I was that bar!!   

Lookin good in here you!  Dont burn yourself out we know what happens them...deadbolts gotta go over there and give ya a nice message with warm oil 

Hope your doing great!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Man I wish I was that bar!!
> 
> Lookin good in here you!  Dont burn yourself out we know what happens them...deadbolts gotta go over there and give ya a nice message with warm oil
> 
> Hope your doing great!



Doing good, but I can always use a nice massage with warm oil


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Doing good, but I can always use a nice massage with warm oil


Well I'll have to make it my buisness that when we meet I'll bring my oil you bring the lack of clothing.  We'll just let it go from there   I have to freshen up on my message skills though its been a while.  I may take the same sports medicine class again and make him show me more message tips LOL...that guy was GREAT!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2006)

where is the line for warm oil massages?? And where do I take a number??


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

Still throwing around PR's I see, lookin good Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 8, 2006)

*Billie*-I think the line starts over there --->  

*Arch*-Thanks.  How are you holding up?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> where is the line for warm oil massages?? And where do I take a number??



There's a no waiting on Monkey aisle 4!












(You can be the first in line to massage me) -


----------



## Devlin (Jun 8, 2006)

Went for an all out 2 hour workout tonight  

*Legs*-Rep Range wekk 2

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 15 minutes; 0.93 miles

*SL leg Extensions*(Technogym)
30 x 10
35 x 9
45 x 5 

*Hack Squat*
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 9 PR

*Leg Press*(Nebula)
90 x 12 (legs shaky after hack squats so did this as a test weight)
180 x 12 :thumup:
200 x 12 :thumup:
220 x 9 PR

*SLDL*
115 x 8 PR
115 x 8 PR

*SL prone hamstring curls*
30 x 8
30 x 6 

*SL seated hamstring curls*
30 x 6  
30 x 6   

*Standing calf raises*(standard foot placement, toes point ed in, toes pointed out= one set)
3 x 120 x 8
3 x 120 x 9 PR
3 x 120 x 9 PR

*Cardio*
Treadmill: 20 minutes; 1.31 miles

I was not happy when I first started lifting tonight.  When I dropped reps on the single leg extensions I thought ohh this is not a good indication for my workout.  Then I went up on weight on the hack squats and up on reps on the leg press.  On the SLDL I initially planned to start with 110, but by mistake ended up with a total of 115 so I went for it and got extra reps.  The SL ham curls were a disappointment, but the hams were a bit burnt after the SLDL.  Calves felt good.  I somehow managed to walk up the steps for cardio and even managed to jog a bit, not sure how I pulled that off.  Overall a good workout.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> There's a no waiting on Monkey aisle 4!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey now my lower back is in need of a good massage after my workout tonight so I'm first up


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

2 hour workout? 45 minutes..and I am baked.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey now my lower back is in need of a good massage after my workout tonight so I'm first up


Ok then, you can be the first to massage me - 

But, you better let "B" do it, if you are going to
do a cruddy job with that sore back


----------



## Devlin (Jun 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ok then, you can be the first to massage me -
> 
> But, you better let "B" do it, if you are going to
> do a cruddy job with that sore back



Give me a day or two to recover.   My lower back is just a bit fried from the dead lifts.  But thats what I get for not working the lower back for about 2 weeks. A few advil, heating pad for a while, maybe some muscle rub and I'll be all better.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

dam monkeys...taking my massage therapists....


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam monkeys...taking my massage therapists....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

is your lower back still sore? Mine too...wanna get together..and see if we can work things out??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> is your lower back still sore? Mine too...wanna get together..and see if we can work things out??


You seem to do thst just fine on your own 

Leave her back to my magic hands...theres plenty of me to go around lol


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

Ohh life is good...I have three men offering massages.  Do I take door number one, number two, or number three


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh life is good...I have three men offering massages.  Do I take door number one, number two, or number three


Refere back to burners journal then re-evaluate the options.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

so..um...DB...don't you...um..already HAVE a girl???? Back, son..BACK!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2006)

okay...now I KNOW I have to fit into this equation somewhere....

nice workout dev...but I'm not sure it's suppose to take a full 2 hours though...I could see it on Power week because of the rest time in between sets...why so long???


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..um...DB...don't you...um..already HAVE a girl???? Back, son..BACK!


Its just a lil rub down.... if your jealous I'll get sean to give you one


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Its just a lil rub down.... if your jealous I'll get sean to give you one


hate to get in-between u two...pal....we've ALL seen the journal entries between u.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay...now I KNOW I have to fit into this equation somewhere....
> 
> nice workout dev...but I'm not sure it's suppose to take a full 2 hours though...I could see it on Power week because of the rest time in between sets...why so long???


there's room at my table....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hate to get in-between u two...pal....we've ALL seen the journal entries between u.....


LMFAO


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

whatcha doin' this weekend? Goin' to the property?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2006)

2 hours, OMG you are Officially INSANE my Friend!!! Hope all is well for you!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

I see while I was at the gym working out, the boys have been having fun in here.  Now I should be fair and take all three up on their offers for a back massage.  However, only the best one will get a second chance to perform a full body massage


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

*Billie*- Well 35 minutes of the 2 hours was on the treadmill.  I did do 19 sets in an hour and 25 minutes. 

*Arch*-This coming from the man who does high volume in 30 minutes or less   Thanks.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I see while I was at the gym working out, the boys have been having fun in here.  Now I should be fair and take all three up on their offers for a back massage. However, only the best one will get a second chance to perform a full body massage


somebody call for me?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

*Shoulders*-Rep range week 2

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 15 minutes; 0.95 miles
DB Military press: 20 x 12

*Single arm DB military press*
22.5 x 8
22.5 x 8
22.5 x 8

*Bent ove lateral raises*
10 x 10
10 x 10

*Cable side lateral*(used a different set of cables)
10 x 10 PR
10 x 10 PR

*Shrugs*
37.5 x 12 PR
37.5 x 15 PR

*Upright rows*
45 x 10
45 x 12 PR
45 x 10  

More than decent workout.  Shoulders were tired by the end of it.  Didn't bother timing this since I ended up talking to much with a couple of the personal trainers


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> somebody call for me?



 

I'm just about ready for a massage, but now shoulders need it in addition to my back


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll be your huckleberry...


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

Opps forgot to mention...leg DOMS kicked in this afternoon  Quads are a little ouchy.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

so...full body massage it is!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

Umm...ahhh...think I will just opt for a back and shoulder massage.  I doubt the legs will tolerate a massage given the killer DOMS that decided to settle in.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

that's JUST when u need it the most...u worried about a little pain? Ms. I get kicked across the stall by a horse...and crack a couple ribs and keep on going????
bring me your body...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's JUST when u need it the most...u worried about a little pain? Ms. I get kicked across the stall by a horse...and crack a couple ribs and keep on going????
> bring me your body...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2006)

DOMS = Good Stuff, how you feelin now Sister Devlin???


----------



## Devlin (Jun 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's JUST when u need it the most...u worried about a little pain? Ms. I get kicked across the stall by a horse...and crack a couple ribs and keep on going????
> bring me your body...



Yeah yeah, I know


----------



## Devlin (Jun 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> DOMS = Good Stuff, how you feelin now Sister Devlin???




Legs still hurting  Now body is nice and toasty after baking at the pool for a few hours.  Life is good, until tomorrow when I go back to work for the entire week


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Legs still hurting  Now body is nice and toasty after baking at the pool for a few hours. Life is good, until tomorrow when I go back to work for the entire week


sounds like a photo op!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm not kidding...


----------



## Devlin (Jun 11, 2006)

Took 2 days off from the gym, planning on working out tomorrow night after work.

Update on the stress at work....boss's shingles are making a come back for sure.  His eye is back to being swelled, it's currently half swelled shut.  He's blamming the eye doc for being too agressive with the steriod eye drops  However, it looks like the shingles rash is re-developing on his forehead.  He refuses to admit that the shingles are returning because he didn't take enough time off from work, didn't rest enough, is still big time stressed out, and is working 12-15 hours a day.  His mood was a bit better today, but I also made a little point of mentioning his mood and I kinda well I out and out told him he looked like shit.   No point in not pulling punches now, atleast we have the working relationship that I can be blunt with him.  I'm also to the point that I'm concerned he is going to collapse while driving so I'm trying to do what I can to get him to rest.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2006)

Kee-yikes.  Sounds like that dude needs to relax...or have a drink...or something...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2006)

at least you told him...now follow up and tell him that his health is suffering..he won't get better till he rests..and his health is also affecting his staff and people that care for him. And to go fishing...for a week...


----------



## Devlin (Jun 11, 2006)

I am walking a bit of a fine line, because his mom and our secretary have already chewed him a couple new ones and they have told him how he is only hurting himself, it affecting others, etc.  So I need to "talk" to him and not rant, rave, chew him out.  

A drink... that's an idea.  With his current tolerance and lack of sleep, one drink should knock him out and then we can take away his toys, send him off on vacation.   Ideally, we need to take away his phone, his pager and his computer and ship him off to either a remote moutain campground in maybe Arizona or to a remote tropical island.  He is planning on taking a vacation in late july or august.  I will believe it when I see him leave.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2006)

you can knock him out..and send him to AZ to a dude ranch! He can be like CIty Slickers!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you can knock him out..and send him to AZ to a dude ranch! He can be like CIty Slickers!



Ohh that's good lets send a horsey vet to a dude ranch.  After seeing horses for 12-15 hours a day/7 days a week, a horse is just what he wants to vacation with


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2006)

he'd be riding them..not working on them...
ok....ms. smarty pants...send him to aculpulco....


----------



## Devlin (Jun 11, 2006)

I suggested a tropical island with Swedish bikini models and he said he would prefer a deserted island with no models  Someone needs some serious alone time


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh that's good lets send a horsey vet to a dude ranch.  After seeing horses for 12-15 hours a day/7 days a week, a horse is just what he wants to vacation with



Maybe the bunny ranch then?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

the 'chicken ranch' in Texas then?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 12, 2006)

Ohh what a day. The provobial shit hit the fan today at work. After boss's mom went on a tirade with the secretary and I within minutes of her arriving at the office, I was was not in the mood to deal with much more stresss.  What happens...boss snaps at me minutes later.  I made a comment that made it clear I was not happpy and that lead to a "discussion" between my boss and I.  I got a decent amount off my chest and it gave my boss stuff to think about.  He ended up finally venting all that is bothering him and we had another "discussion."  Things were much better between the boss and I, but he then had a chat with his mom and things didn't go well.  His mom was making snide comments all day that were drawing blood.  Boss and I ended up having a third "discussion" late day after another vet called my boss's mom a Bitch in front of a client. The other vet was down right unprofessional, rude and well a huge Bitch herself.  I had to excuse my self I was so angry and upset at the other vet's behavior.  The other vet needed help with a procedure and I flat out told my boss, "Don't EVEN think of asking me to help her.  I have lost all respect for her and I refuse to help her." I also said a few other things regarding the other vet since I was seething with anger and itching to slap/punch/beat the crap of the other vet after I ripped her a new one, however  I restrained myself. When my boss returned to the truck I pretty much let loose about how I felt about the other vet.  To my surprise he agreed with me and said the other vet did give him an apology.  I replied good, but she needs to give me and the client an apology too.  Atleast my boss agreed with me and we having our third and final discussion of the day.

Needless to say it was a long, stressful, tiring day in which I was craving a drink, but instead I went to the gym.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 12, 2006)

*Back*-Rep Range week 2

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 15 minutes; 1.1 miles
Goodmornings: 30 x 12

*GOodmornings*
45 x 12 PR
50 x 12 PR
55 x 10 PR

*DB Rows*
30 x 12 PR
35 x 8 PR
35 x 8 PR

*Hammer Strength low row*
45 x 8
45 x 8  

*Hammer strength high row*
50 x 12
55 x 10 PR

*Lat pull down*(technogym)
80 x 10  
80 x 8 DS 70 x 4  

Overall a great workout.  I went up 15 pounds on the goodmornings and still nailed the reps  Went up in weight on the db rows and they felt good.  The low row is still my downfall.  No change in weight or reps this week.  Atleast I was able to up the weight on the high rows.  Needless to say, back was tired by the time I hit the lat pull downs and lost reps there. Ohh well, still seeing nice increases so I will take it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o Sister Devlin, or should I say Sister PR??? Sorry you had such a crappy day, heres wishing you much better days to come my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm betting some of that leftover angst fueled your w/out.  Well done!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear you had such a shitty day hun!  But you had one hell of a workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

looks like SOMEBODY is hogging all the PR's again....


----------



## Devlin (Jun 13, 2006)

*Burner*-  

*DB*-Thank you.  Today was a little better, thankfully.

*Pylon*-I would say you are right.  Thank you.

*Arch*-Thank you.  Today was a bit better.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Today was a bit better.


..and tomorow wil be even better than today...then will roll over to the next and then so forth..till by the end of the week..you will probably be so happy you won't be able to stand yourself...


----------



## Devlin (Jun 13, 2006)

After work, I hit the gym for a killer cardio session today.

*Cardio*: 1 hour 15 minutes

Treadmill: 1 hour
Incline: 2.3 % average 
Miles: 4.04
Heart rate: 145-165

*Recumbant bike*: 15 minutes
Level: 1
Miles: 3.93

This workout felt great despite having delightful DOMS through my entire back.  I ended it by lounging in the sauna for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

mmm...sauna....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> After work, I hit the gym for a killer cardio session today.
> 
> *Cardio*: 1 hour 15 minutes
> 
> ...


sounds gooooooooooood


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2006)

happy hump day!
Hope your day IS better than yesterday!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> mmm...sauna....


  I second that, thats where I'll be Friday for about an hour!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 14, 2006)

Today was a quiet day, literally.  Boss was feeling like shit and didn't speak much which was fine with me because it meant I wasn't getting snapped out.  Mom was quiet too, but that's because she packed a bag and caught a flight to Arizona this morning.  Apparently she decided to join one of her other sons out there and go to some music festival.  I think she had been debating about going and some things happpened yesterday that helped to make the decision to leave for a while.  I'm hoping the time apart will help both of them and the rest of us.  Maybe the secretary and I will achieve some peace and less stress.  Ohh well only time will tell.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 14, 2006)

As if yesterday's cardio wasn't enough, I hit the gym tonight for more cardio.  I made a little mistake and started to watch the movie Cellular.  I caught it about half way through and decided I needed to see the beginning so I just continued on the treadmill. 

*Cardio*: 1 hour 35 minutes

Wave machine: 15 minutes
Levels: 3 and 5
Miles: 2.69

Treadmill: 1 hour 20 minutes
Miles: 5.26

Legs are a little tired, knees are a little tight and back still has mild DOMS.  Other than that body feels good.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Dev !!
Whats going on in here besides cardio , LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

wahoo! 
Ding dong, the witch is dead! (wizard of oz)
ok..not dead...but G O N E!!!!!!
that will definately help things out. 
hmm...you should play match maker w/ the boss...find a good strong willed, possessive woman to stand up to mommy and sever that ambilicle(sp) chord...
You have a mission. You have 10 seconds to accept it. If you are caught, you will be on your own. Good luck, Agent Dev. This IM will self destruct in 10 seconds...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

..ok...so it didn't self destruct...but good luck anyway....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2006)

NIIICE cardio Dev!!

Thought you might like this...

 A woman was broke down on the side of a road and Indian came riding up from no where . He asked her if he could give a her a ride into town on the back of his horse. She said yes and jumped up on back, as they road toward town she notice ever so often the indian would stop and give out a "Wee Hoo" then ride on. When she got the town shed climbed off the horse and a nearby man asked her "what did you do to the indian". She said "all I did was get up on back of the horse and hold on to the saddle horn, why?" . 
The man told her that indians ride bare back.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

"hhmm...squaw can ride Tonto's pony anytime"

Good one, Billie!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

Tonto and the Lone Ranger ride up to a bar on a hot, sticky day.  Their horses (silver and scout) are very perturbed by a swarm of horseflies.  LR says "you stay here and keep the flies off the horses while I get a beer, then we will switch."  Tonto says "OK" and starts to circle the horses, shooing away flies.

So LR goes inside and has a beer.  After a few minutes, a big burly guy comes swaggering in and asks in a loud voice, "HEY!  Who's white horse is that outside?"

LR turns slowly and says "That would be mine.  What of it?"























































The other guy says "You left your injun runnin'."


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Tonto and the Lone Ranger ride up to a bar on a hot, sticky day. Their horses (silver and scout) are very perturbed by a swarm of horseflies. LR says "you stay here and keep the flies off the horses while I get a beer, then we will switch." Tonto says "OK" and starts to circle the horses, shooing away flies.
> 
> So LR goes inside and has a beer. After a few minutes, a big burly guy comes swaggering in and asks in a loud voice, "HEY! Who's white horse is that outside?"
> 
> ...


NEXT!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

A blonde was riding a horse out in the meadow, when the horse started bucking her off. The blonde tried to hold on but lost her grip and fell off...Once on the ground the horse started kicking the lady's head. The woman was about this much [ ] to loosing conscious when the store manager turned it off.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

Two cows are standing on the top of a hill.  One cow says "Moo".

The other says "you can say that again....."


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks Billie for getting the guys on a roll with the jokes in here.  
 

Well don't know how things were at work today since I had an actual day off  It felt sooo good to sleep in.  Had a good workout at the gym with my trainer, got laundry done and even had time to bake at the pool today.  However, it back to work tomorrow


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed some alone time, I'm sure that felt GREAT, you deserve it!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 15, 2006)

*Abs*

Warm up: Treadmill 15 minutes; 1 mile

Declin situps
BW x 10
BW + 4lb ball x 10

Hyperextensions
BW x 20

*Lying leg raises*
25

*Situps*
20

*Bicycles*
20 to each side

*Hyperextensions but with slight twist to one side at top*
BW x 10 to each side

*Lying leg raises*
20

*Bicycles*
20 to each side

*Situps*
15

*Push ups*
20

Ughh my abs were tired after this.  Reminded me I need to start working my abs more and need to incorporate push ups in too.  Over all a good workout.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad you enjoyed some alone time, I'm sure that felt GREAT, you deserve it!!!



Thank you.  I did need alone time badly.  Now I'm off to go relax on my balcony with my dogs and the book that I started at the pool.  The way I'm going I may even finish it tonight.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

we need pics of the tan lines! (you know...for PROOF that u were at the pool!)


glad u got a personal day...some of the best days off are the ones that u really don't do anything...


----------



## Devlin (Jun 16, 2006)

Ughh another long day at work, but atleast it was slightly less stressful and boss was in a slightly better mood.  Didn't make it to the gym tonight, but a day of rest will do the body good.  My abs are pretty sore from yesterday's workout too.  Hoping to make it to the gym tomorrow, but if not I will hit the gym on sunday.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ughh another long day at work, but atleast it was slightly less stressful and boss was in a slightly better mood.  Didn't make it to the gym tonight, but a day of rest will do the body good.  My abs are pretty sore from yesterday's workout too.  Hoping to make it to the gym tomorrow, but if not I will hit the gym on sunday.


Keep on truckin hun!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 18, 2006)

As much as I would like to say that things continued to get better at work, I can't.  My boss and I went three rounds yesterday at the end of the day and it wasn't pretty.  We both came out with bruises and little cuts from the words that got passed.  In the end, it was a draw.  I feel bit better getting a heck of a lot off my chest to my boss. I'm hoping some of the things I said to him sink in and he changes his ways a bit.  He just does not realize how his comments, snapping, and actions hurt those that work for him.  He did not realize how much he was actually pushing me and the secretary into quitting.  I flat out told him yesterday I was so tired of everything at work that I was seriously considering quitting right then and there.  I'm still considering it, but deep down I love my job and probably could not find another that gives me the freedom, resposiblility, and income that this one does.  Things have got to get better.  All this crap at work is affecting me physically and especially mentally.  I am so tired when I get done work that I have no desire or ambition to workout.  Today I had off and even after getting a good nights sleep I have no desire or ambition to do anything. I hate this feeling and not sure what to do you break the cycle. Think a break from everything, especially work is what may be needed.  So if I disappear from here for a while, don't take offense, I just need time to get myself sorted out.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Good luck with work hope things get better there. I have the same things happening at my work place. Not to mention we got guys here that wont do anything and then we have to pick up the slack.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2006)

Hope things get better hun!  A new work week is around the corner your in my prayers   and my nightly pre-bed ritual if ya know what I mean


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2006)

Sucks about work but props to you for standing up for yourself and communicating with him!!! That ab w/o looks sick!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry things are looking so dark right now!!! Please remember you are in my thoughts and prayers, and that it will get better!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2006)

hey beautiful!
do u really think he is gonna let it sink in? as I recall, haven't u had these talks before? 
u CAN find other employment that pays well...AND...not be as stressful. U might need to start looking...


----------



## Devlin (Jun 19, 2006)

Much to my surprise, my boss had what he calls an epiphany yesterday.  His attitude was much different today.  He appeared a bit relaxed and no snapping at all today.  It turns out he must have thought on what I said plus being completely exhausted yesterday made him wake up to reality.  He decided to take afternoons off from working in the field for the the next three days and get some things that have him stressed out taken care of.  His mom is still out of town which is helping matters too.  If today is any indication, things may be on an up swing at work.

In other matters....after working 14+ hours today...I went to the gym and had a pretty decent arm workout despite having 2 nasty blisters on my left ring finger.  Blisters were achieved yesterday when riding a horse without gloves.  The horse is something I need to think on too. The owner made me an offer regarding the horse.  He is an unbelievable horse that is worth $$$$$$.  He is great, but in all honesty he is more horse than I really want or need right now.  Inaddition I really don't have the time to devote to him with work and the gym.  Plus, deep down I have my heart set on a couple horses that I would like to aquire at some point in the near future.  Ughh decisions, decisions....


----------



## Devlin (Jun 19, 2006)

*Arms*-Rep Range week 2

*Warm up*-10 minutes
Treadmill: 0.78 miles

*Dips*
BW x 10 PR
BW x 10 PR
BW x 8

*V handle pushdowns*
25 x 12
35 x 10
40 x 8 PR

*Overhead Tri extensions*
25 x 12
30 x 10 PR
30 x 10 PR

*Hammer curls*
15 x 12 PR
20 x 6 PR

*Concentration curls*
15 x 5  
10 x 12
15 x 8 DS 10 x 8

*Cable curls...ss...kickbacks*
20 x 12...ss...15 x 12
25 x 10 PR...ss...15 x 12

The tri's felt good today, but biceps were a bit tired before I even started the workout.  It really showed when I got to the concentration curls where I dropped reps big time.  However, I was very happy with the hammer curls.  Overall considering I hadn't worked arms in way too long, it was a good workout.  I needed it to get my desire to workout back.  It helped that I was the only woman lifting tonight and the ego/self confidence received a nice boost while lifting.  The eye candy that was present also served as a very nice reminder of one of the perks of the gym   Well need to finish my dinner/midnight snack, get a shower and crash in bed so I can do it all over again in a few hours.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

hey beautiful!
Glad to hear that things are better in the office for you. Hopefully he did realize the error of his ways...
(especially...if the way he was acting..w.as gonna cost him the service of a talented co-worker.( that would be you)

14 hours AND u went to the gym?????? I am humbled by your drive!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2006)

NIIICE overhead extentions!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Devlin, GREAT going on those PR's too!!! Thankyou for the compliments in my journal, that meant alot!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 20, 2006)

*Billie*-Thanks.  I had to work for them.

*Arch*-You earned those compliments with all of your hard work.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

r u actually online???? (10:30pm your time, tuesday)


----------



## Devlin (Jun 20, 2006)

I couldn't decide what to hit when I got to the gym tonight.  I should have done legs, but legs are still a bit sore from working the horse on sunday and felt I wouldnt be able to hit my targets for a good leg workout.  Arms aren't sore from yesterday, but I don't like to hit shoulders, back or chest the day after arms.  So Opted for a cardio day with some ab work.

*Cardio & Abs*

*Treadmill*
30 minutes
1.9 miles

*Decline situps*
+10lb x 5 DS BW x 5 
+5lb x 5 DS BW x 5

*Lying Straight leg raises*
30, 30, 30

*Bicycles*
40, 40, 40

*Pushups*
15, 15

My abs were not ouchy at all until I went to do the declines and then OMG, my abs were still sore from last week.  However, that didn't stop me.  Overall not a bad workout.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> r u actually online???? (10:30pm your time, tuesday)



Yes I am actually online, but my butt is heading to bed.  I made a huge, major boo boo today.  I went to bed too late last night and over slept this morning.  Over slept by 4 hours  Thankfully, my boss was more worried that something had happened to me (I never no show to work) than the fact I was seriously late to work.  I did go to work, 4 hours late   and still ended up working 9 hours.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

glad he wasn't ticked...I've done that...we all have...
eyes open...all relaxxed...
hmm...sun's out...what a beautiful day.....oh...wait....it's suposed to be dark out....oh....shit......
<begin the IMMEDIATE process of getting up, calling in to say that u nare on the way and then follow thru!>


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 20, 2006)

HI Dev!  Sorry I haven't checked in much lately.  Looks like things haven't changed much.  You're still working hard and finding difficulty at work.  Hope it all works out for you at work.  As for the workouts,


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

good morning and Happy Hump Day to you!
May your day be a good one! talk w/ ya later!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow look at all these workouts!  Great job you are really kickin ass!  After working those hours not sure if I'd be able to hit the weights at all! 

Glad to hear the boss is acting better lets hope it sticks!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 21, 2006)

Another good day at work  However, my arms had very mild DOMS which wasn't a problem until I had to assist with recovering a stallion from anesthesia this afternoon.  My job is to control the horse's head and steady the front end when the horse gets up.  This guy decided he wanted up way too soon so I ended up having my arms jerked around and holding the equivalent of about 60+ lbs (when he decided to stand in one place and just act like a webble wobble) for about a steady half hour or more.  It's like holding a restraining a full grown adult's head and upper body when they are having a grand mal seizzure, except this adult weighed in at 950lbs.  My arms and shoulders feel like I just finished a power week workout.  Well I am off to the gym.  Catch everyone in a couple hours


----------



## Devlin (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I'm a gluten for punishment.  Decided to start shock week out by working my shoulders.   

*Shoulders*-Shock week 2

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 11 minutes; 0.75 miles
Hammer Strength MP: 15 x 12

*Hammer strength MP...ss..DB front raises*
25 x 9 PR...ss...15 x 9 PR
25 x 8...ss...15 x 9PR

*Seated side laterals...ss...machine side laterals*
10 x 10..ss...17.5 x 10 PR
10 x 10...ss...25 x 9 PR

*Reverse pec dec...ss...Bent over rear laterals*
45 x 10 PR...ss...10 x 10
45 x 12 PR...ss...15 x 8 PR

*Cable front raises (DS)*
15 x 8...DS... 10 x 6
15 x 8...DS... 10 x 8
15 x 7...DS...10 x 8

*BB Shrugs...ss...machine shrugs*
75 x 10 PR...ss...90 x 10 PR
85 x 10 PR...ss...100 x 10 PR

Sorry gang...I hogged the PR's again  I can not complain at all about this workout.  Shoulders are really, really tired now, but they feel good


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

look at all them prs!  You ANIMAL!!!!

Great job!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> look at all them prs!  You ANIMAL!!!!
> 
> Great job!



 

I probably won't be able to lift my arms tomorrow  Ohh well


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well I'm a gluten for punishment. Decided to start shock week out by working my shoulders.   Sorry gang...I hogged the PR's again  I can not complain at all about this workout. Shoulders are really, really tired now, but they feel good


I have a theory:
You are getting all the PR's..'cause my fat ass hasn't been in the gym....so..my energy is being psychicly transmitted to you, 'cause we are friends..and there must be balance in the universe. 

Lucky horse....when I wake up from a procedure...and open my eyes to see Dev. in front of me...holding my head, calmly talking to me....yeah....it would be good to have been that horse...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I probably won't be able to lift my arms tomorrow  Ohh well


You know it LOL...Im in the same boart as you though...F'ing 30s RIs suck LOL!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2006)

Dev

Excellent workout!!!  Glad things are better for you at work!  Sounds like the boss finally got the hint.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You know it LOL...Im in the same boart as you though...F'ing 30s RIs suck LOL!


so um...what's a 'boart'??? Is that some sort of 'Jersey code only u two know about??


----------



## Devlin (Jun 22, 2006)

*Burner*-Thanks.  Atleast we were just suturing his eye lid back together and not gelding him.  When you geld them, they have a bit of an attitude when they wake up regardless of who is holding them  

*DB*-Well no DOMS yet, but then there is always tomorrow.

*Fitgirl*-Yes, it does seem like boss woke up.  Today was another good day, but then secretary was off today and I got to chill in the office.  However, it does seem like he is now really seeing that everyone is just trying to help him and take some of the load off him.  

*Burner*-Ohh didn't you know, Jersey has it own language


----------



## Devlin (Jun 22, 2006)

I decided to take today off from the gym since I shoud be able to hit the gym tomorrow, sat, and sun.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister PR, er I mean Sister Devlin!!! Great going!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*-Thanks. Atleast we were just suturing his eye lid back together and not gelding him. When you geld them, they have a bit of an attitude when they wake up regardless of who is holding them
> 
> *DB*-Well no DOMS yet, but then there is always tomorrow.
> 
> ...


ya think? I'd be a bit peeved to if ya done snipped the berries from the twig! That's a complete set! 

Own language? Aww..fuhgeddaboudit!


----------



## Decker (Jun 23, 2006)

I've gone over some of your recent entries and your w/os are impressive.  It's fascinating that you have a w/o devoted to so much arm work.  You refer to DOMS--now that I'm 38 it's almost ludicrous how things have changed.  It takes me a full day after a w/o to feel sore.  I hope things slowing down is a trend.  When your a guy, hair loss is always haunts you and it doesn't get better w/ time.  At least I still have my hair (knock on wood dammit).  See, there's always a silver lining to aging.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 23, 2006)

*Arch*- Thank you.  

*Burner*- See men can sympathize with colts being gelded, but me well if I'm having a "I hate men day" then its kiss those babies goodbye 

*Decker*-Welcome to my journal.  I decided to devote a single workout for just arms so I can really hit them hard.  PLus with p/rr/s, I feel arms would suffer if I tried to combine them on a chest, back or shoulder day.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 23, 2006)

Was able to get to the gym after work tonight and had a pretty good workout.

*Chest*-Shock week 2

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 10 minutes, 0.82 miles
Incline DB press: 20 x 12

*Incline DB press...ss...Cable crossovers*
25 x 12 PR...ss...15 x 12 PR (note: used different cables and they felt a bit light)
25 x 10...ss...15 x 10

*Incline DB fly...ss...Dips*
25 x 9 PR...ss...BW x 8
25 x 10 PR...ss...BW x 8

*Machine chest press*(technogym)
40 x 10 DS 30 x 6
40 x 10 DS 30 x 6

Not a bad workout.  My left shoulder was a tiny bit ouchy on the machine chest press, not sure what that is about, but it didn't stop me


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 23, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> there's always a silver lining to aging.



Yeah, aging ain't so bad when  you consider the alternative.  


 Dev

Good to see you're still PRing on a regular basis.


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 23, 2006)

Can't even acknowledge my commet

JK what's up Dev


----------



## Devlin (Jun 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Can't even acknowledge my commet
> 
> JK what's up Dev



My first reaction was "Ohh shit!" then I was like "wait a minute I've been posting in his journal more than he has in mine so   Glad to see you back in here and things are starting to slow down and quiet down at work.  As long as mom is away, life is good and right now she does not have a return date


----------



## Devlin (Jun 24, 2006)

Instead of sleeping in today, I got up "early" and went to the gym to workout with my trainer.

*Legs*-Shock week 2

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 10 minutes; 0.59 miles

*Squats...ss...SL leg extensions*
95 x 10...ss...30 x 12
105 x 12 PR...ss...30 x 12

*SL leg extensions...ss...leg press*
30 x 12...ss...180 x 12
30 x 8 + 35 x 4...ss...200 x 10

*Lunges (DS)*
25 x 10 DS 10 x 8 DS BW x 2 widths of basket ball court

*Stairs*
3 x 42 steps

*SLDL*
110 x 10 PR
115 x 9 PR

*SL seated leg curl...ss...SL probe leg curl*
30 x 8...ss...20 x 8  

*SL standing leg curl*
15 x 8 DS 10 x 6

*Treadmill*
15 minutes; 0.93 miles

This workout was ok.  I had to switch some things up due to equipment being hogged.  I didn't hit as many PR's as I would have liked and actually had to drop some weight on the leg curls. However, my legs were really feeling this workout.   I was concerned my form wasn't up to par on squats, but my trainer said it was fine and just need to treak the form a bit.  Considering my legs, especially the hamstrings are still feeling the workout, it must have been more than ok.  We will see how bad the DOMS are tomorrow night


----------



## Devlin (Jun 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> We will see how bad the DOMS are tomorrow night



Correction....DOMS hit the hamstrings last night and sometime during the night the DOMS hit the quads.  Today I have some of the worst DOMS in my legs that I have ever had  So much for thinking yesterday's workout wasn't that good  Well off to attempt to carry laundry basket down a couple flights of stairs, this should be fun


----------



## Devlin (Jun 25, 2006)

Made it to the gym again today.  However I was short on time so I blew through this workout.  

*Back*-Shock week 2

*Warmup*
T-bar row: empty bar x 12

*T-bar row...ss..straight arm pull down*
35 x 10...ss...60 x 12
40 x 10 PR...ss...70 x 10

*Hammer strength high row...ss...cable pulldown*
55 x 10 PR...ss...85 x 7 PR
55 x 10 PR...ss...85 x 7

*Closed grip cable row (DS)*
85 x 8 DS 55 x 6
70 x 10 DS 55 x 6
70 x 9 DS 55 x 6

I did this workout in about 30 minutes.  Rest times were minimal and man did it catch up with by the end.  Kinda got the feeling of "Ohh so this is what HIT is like"  Makes me really love power and rep range weeks   Well off to finish getting ready to go out, catch ya all later


----------



## Devlin (Jun 26, 2006)

The wild woman in me came out to play last night  I hooked up with a friend to go riding on his bike and to catch dinner. Dinner was wiped from my mind once I got on the bike.  Probably because I was sitting on the back a racing bike (Kawasaki Ninja ZX-6R 636) and at one point we were doing 135 mph on a country road  Yes, I was wearing a helmet, jeans, and a jacket   We did have a very nice dinner, but the ride to and from dinner was fantastic. It reminded me why I enjoy riding on motorcycles so much.  The speed, the freedom, the rush... A definite must do again


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, and being on the back of a motorcycle with a really hot guy....mmm, the vibrations -- I mean "good, good, good, good vibrations"


----------



## Devlin (Jun 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes, and being on the back of a motorcycle with a really hot guy....mmm, the vibrations -- I mean "good, good, good, good vibrations"



Ohh yeah you can say that again  

Well since I ended up working a 14.5 hour day after getting only 3 hours sleep last night I opted to skip the gym tonight.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2006)

Looking good in here you!  Keep up the doms err I mean workouts heh.  

Sorry to hear you got no sleep...that really blows! Rest up and take care of yourself!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Looking good in here you!  Keep up the doms err I mean workouts heh.
> 
> Sorry to hear you got no sleep...that really blows! Rest up and take care of yourself!



Thanks.  My legs are still hurting today  

Ohh I'm not sorry I didn't get much sleep last night .  I sure as hell wasn't complaining last night about being kept awake  However, now I'm going to drag my tired body to bed.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks.  My legs are still hurting today
> 
> Ohh I'm not sorry I didn't get much sleep last night .  I sure as hell wasn't complaining last night about being kept awake  However, now I'm going to drag my tired body to bed.


Hmm now I could pry but I have a pretty good idea of what  means 
 and since burner is no where near you I know it had to last more then 2 minutes.  I like to call him Mr. Two Pump Chump


----------



## Decker (Jun 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh yeah you can say that again
> 
> Well since I ended up working a 14.5 hour day after getting only 3 hours sleep last night I opted to skip the gym tonight.


Good choice. Taking time out for stuff besides lifting is so worthwhile. It used to eat me up to miss a w/o. Now I don't give a shit anymore and life is so much sweeter.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2006)

it sounds like you had enough cardio to validate skipping the gym...



I haven't heard from you in forever, girl!  PM me and let me know how life is going!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 27, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> Good choice. Taking time out for stuff besides lifting is so worthwhile. It used to eat me up to miss a w/o. Now I don't give a shit anymore and life is so much sweeter.



It bugs me to skip a workout, but I knew sleep was more important and that I would have a crappy workout with as tired as I was.  



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> it sounds like you had enough cardio to validate skipping the gym...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard from you in forever, girl! PM me and let me know how life is going!!



Well my heart needed restarting after part of the motorcycle ride.  I actually had to ask how fast we had been going because I stopped looking, I closed my eyes after seeing the front wheel leaving the ground the first time and when I felt it leave the ground the second time I said to myself well if I die I will die happy with a hottie between my legs  

I'll PM you later this evening.  I'm off to the gym now


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2006)

Your killin me Sister Devlin!!! Hope all is well in Devlinland!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your killin me Sister Devlin!!! Hope all is well in Devlinland!!!



All is well so far, especially since I had today off.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 27, 2006)

I had a very nice relaxing day today.  Spent a total of 4 hours baking at the pool, actually maybe close to 3 of those hours I was floating around in the pool.  It was so nice having the pool to myself today.  Then it was off to the gym for a 2 hour workout.  

*Cardio & Arms*-Shock week #2

*Cardio*- 45 minutes
Treadmill: 3 miles

*Bicep curls (EZ curl bar)...ss...Chin ups (used green resistance band) *
30 X 10 PR...ss...BW x 10
30 x 8...ss...BW x 10

*Preacher curls...ss...REverse curl*
20 x 10...ss...20 x 10
20 x 6  ...ss...40 x 6 PR

*DB single arm curls (DS)*
15 x 8 PR...ds...10 x 6
15 x 8 PR...ds...10 x 6

*CG bench press...ss..tricep pressdowns (lifefitness machine)*
45 x 12...ss...BW bench dips (did instead of machine pressdowns since machine was occupied; feet were on floor)
65 x 8  ...ss...80 x 10 (machine press down)
65 x 10...ss...90 x 10 PR

*Reverse grip press downs...ss...standard grip pressdown*
30 x 10...ss...30 x 10
35 x 10 PR...ss...35 x 8 PR

*Bench dips (DS)*(with feet on a bench)
+10 x 10 PR...ds...BW x 5
+10 x 10 PR...ds...BW x 5

I was really happy with this workout especially since I could feel a nice pump in both the biceps and triceps.  With this workout, that completes the second cycle of p/rr/s.  Looking forward to the next power week which I will probably start either tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2006)

Good lookin workout hun!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 27, 2006)

*DB*-Thanks.  I was happy with it.  Would have like to have gone up in weight or reps in a couple places, but ohh well.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 27, 2006)

*Burner*-You asked for a pic of the tan lines so this pic is for you


----------



## Devlin (Jun 27, 2006)

*Boiler*-Here are a couple pics of my "garden".  My german pink tomatoes have really taken off and it may be hard to tell, but a couple have already started to turn pink.  I can't wait to have fresh home grown tomaotes.  However, I think I may end up with more than I can eat or can


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*-You asked for a pic of the tan lines so this pic is for you


Hey good lookin'!
hhmm...tan lines.....very nice...but theres that...thing....blocking the total view....
I went and sat on a new CBR 1000 last week...hmm...want another bike...maybe next spring when things are better...
<note to self...Dev likes the high rev vibrations....>


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

glad to hear that things are better at work for you!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 29, 2006)

*6/28/2006-Cardio*
Treadmill: 25 minutes; 1.8 miles

I got to the gym late last night and had plans for after the gym so I cut the cardio short.  I should be able to make up for it today.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *6/28/2006-Cardio*
> Treadmill: 25 minutes; 1.8 miles
> 
> I got to the gym late last night and had plans for after the gym so I cut the cardio short.  I should be able to make up for it today.


  First motorcycle rides and staying up all night now skipping workoutsw you are


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

what she isn't telling you is that she did a different KIND of cardio


----------



## Devlin (Jun 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> First motorcycle rides and staying up all night now skipping workoutsw you are



Hey I didn't skip out on a workout, just cut it short.  Plus....



			
				b_reed said:
			
		

> what she isn't telling you is that she did a different KIND of cardio



 You got that right  

Plus I hit the gym this morning too and plan to go back tonight.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

u saucy little vixen, you! 

hhhmmm...co-ed cardio...I've heard of that...great for both parties involved...muscular, cardiovascular and a great way to relieve the day's tensions...
I think I need a training partner...or three....(I've got a lot of catching up to do in the 'cardio' department)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

or three.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

well..I don't wanna be selfish....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

well, honey...you'd better stick with one until you get back in the "swing" of things...you know you don't wanna overDO it...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

u volounteering? Get a 'kitchen pass'? 

how can I overDO it....think of the calorie expenditure....my abs would be tightened up....cardio inproved....good stuff...I might even become good looking again...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

you might strain a muscle....


----------



## Devlin (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry to interrupt, but need to post my workout from today (from the gym, get your minds out of the gutter for a few minutes   ) I was working with my trainer and we switched things up a bit.

*Shoulders*-Power week 3

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 18 minutes; 1.72 miles

*DB shoulder press*
15 x 12
20 x 10 DS 15 x 2
15 x 15

*Upright rows*
35 x 12
45 x 10 DS 40 x 5
45 x 10 DS 35 x 10

*Cheat laterals*
15 x 15
15 x 15 DS 12 x 5
15 x 15 DS 12 x 5

My shoulders were on their way to being fried after the shoulder press and by the time I finished the last set of cheat laterals they were fried.  This workout was really good despite dropping the weights a bit.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

glad ya liked the workout! 
upright rows always waste ya! love those!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

now...where were we? oh yes...see..thats' why 3 would be ideal...one would be in 'reserve'....and if something did become strained...she cold take matters into her hands..and work them out...
it sounds good to me. It's my fantasy..so there ya go!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

hiya Dev!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Great w/o Sister Devlin, glad you found a way to improvise the Cardio, LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice work, Dev.  I agree with Burner on the rows. Always been a favorite of mine as well.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 29, 2006)

Made it back to the gym tonight for cardio  

*Cardio*- 1 hour total

*Wave*-20 minutes
Level: 5
Miles: 4

*Eliptcal*-25 minutes
Levels: varied the levels from 1 to 6
Miles: 2.38

*Treadmill*-15 minutes
Miles: 1.08

Great cardio session.  Heart rate ranged from 120-170.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

I probably missed it from before, but what is the Wave?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 29, 2006)

It's a new piece of cardio equipment that has foot pedals that move similiar to cross country skiing.  I'm trying to find a pic or link of it.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 29, 2006)

OK I found a website with the info on the Wave by Technogym.  http://www.technogym.nl/BUSINESS/_vti_g6_prodExc.aspx?id=1&rpstry=11722_ or here http://www.technogym.com/cardiowave/default.asp?pc=0&lng=1


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2006)

Interesting.  I'll keep an eye out for one while I'm on the road.  Maybe one of the gyms I visit will have one.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey hottie! Wanted to call last night..but dang team leader stayed late.,..then with my being two hours behind...woulda been too late to talk...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2006)

Have a GREAT weekend Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 30, 2006)

Well if I didn't have to work tomorrow the weekend would be off to a great start.  Ok I did skip the gym tonight, but a friend called who was in town and we met up for happy hour.   Drinks and dinner with a friend are always a good thing.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey hottie! Wanted to call last night..but dang team leader stayed late.,..then with my being two hours behind...woulda been too late to talk...



You should have called.  Hell I think I was up till about midnight my time.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 30, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Interesting.  I'll keep an eye out for one while I'm on the road.  Maybe one of the gyms I visit will have one.




From what I heard, my gym here in Kentucky was one of the first to have them in the US and we just got them a couple of months ago. I will say this, they kick my butt.  Seriously they really hit the gluts and quads.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2006)

I wish my gym would get in some new cardio stuff...the eliptical, treadmill and bike are gettin old!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I wish my gym would get in some new cardio stuff...the eliptical, treadmill and bike are gettin old!!



Except for a few stair climbing machines and a couple of rowers, that's about the extent of cardio equipment at my club, too.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2006)

Have a GREAT and Safe 4th Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Have a GREAT and Safe 4th Sister Devlin!!!



I'm planning on it  .  Hope yours a safe and fun too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2006)

Planning on any _fireworks_?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 2, 2006)

I actually took 2 days off from the gym and let the body rest for a bit.  I hit the gym hard today however. 

*Legs*-POwer week 3

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 10 minutes, 0.7 miles
Squats: 95 x 12

*Squats*
110 x 10 PR
115 x 10 PR
120 x 8 PR 

*Leg press*(Nebula sled)
230 x 8 (up a couple reps) 
250 x 6 (up a rep) :thumup:
270 x 6 PR

*SLDL*
120 x 6
125 x 6 (up a rep) 
135 x 4 PR Note to self....need straps for this weight and above   )

I would have been jumping for joy after this workout, but legs were not having it   I probably could have gotten another on the last set of SLDL, but grip was having serious grip failure and didn't want to drop 135lbs. I finally need to suck it up and get some straps.  Well I am off to the pool to bake in the sun for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Planning on any _fireworks_?



One never knows with me these days


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm extra rest and look at those PR's, AWESOME!!! You have always in the past after some extra time off came back with a stronger w/o than before!!! Keep it up, lookin Great!!!

I will, thank you!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I am off to the pool to bake in the sun for the rest of the afternoon.



  That's what I did yesterday afternoon for a few hours.  It was very relaxing and the water was refreshing.  Coupled with a morning workout and an evening all-you-can-eat buffet, I'd give yesterday


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You should have called. Hell I think I was up till about midnight my time.


oh...NOW...you tell me... 
Actually...been a bad week...wouldn't have been fun to talk with anyway...
have a good weekend?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 3, 2006)

*Arch*- Thank you.  Wait till you see today's workout  

*Trip*-LOL.  No all you caneat buffet here, but do plan to repeat the pool time today.  Hopefully I will be able to grill a nice steak and some fresh corn on the cob this evening.  Now grilled steak and corn on the cob with fresh Amish butter is a    in my book.

*Burner*-Sorry to hear about your weekend.  So far mine is going pretty good.

Actually today I must have been in Mother Nature's good graces or I had turned on my sex appeal without knowing it.  I went to mall for some quick shopping and a guy (a decent hottie) there starts hitting on me  I go tp the gym and not one, but two guys offered to spot me.  Then yet another hottie hits on me between sets  I swear I didn't do anything different than usual, but wow what a day.  Ohh and I had a great workout too


----------



## Devlin (Jul 3, 2006)

I probably should not have done chest today since I do have DOMS in my lower back from yesterday's SLDL, but ohh well I still had a great workout.

*Chest*-Power week 3

*Warmup*
Flat bench: 45 x 12

*Flat Bench*
75 x 7 PR (up 2 reps)
75 x 7 PR (up 2 reps)
85 x 1.5 (opps just couldn't hit this weight today)
80 x 6 PR

*Incline bench*
65 x 6 (up 1 rep)
65 x 6 (up 1 rep)
70 x 3  
45 x 8

*DB fly*
25 x 6
25 x 6 pause 25 x 3
27.5 x 4 pause 27.5 x 2 PR

*Dips*
+15 x 4
+15 x 4

This was really good workout. Chest was shaking and quivering through almost the entire workout.   By the time I hit dips, I knew I would't be able to increase much so I was happy to just stay the same reps and not drop weight.  Well off to the pool


----------



## Pylon (Jul 3, 2006)

Hmm...maybe the quivering chest had something to do with all the attention!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*-Sorry to hear about your weekend. So far mine is going pretty good.


talking on the phone w/ you was a nice pick-me-up!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 3, 2006)

*Pylon*-Maybe.  It could have been the fact I got myself pinned again too.  Atleast this time it was with 85lbs  

*Burner*-Glad I was able to improve your weekend.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 3, 2006)

I decided to take a look and compare the first power week with the this week, the 3rd power week.  I was curious to see how much I have improved so far.

              Week 1/ Week 3
Squats:    115 x 4 / 120 x 8 
Leg press: 270 x 4 / 270 x 6
SLDL:       115 x 5 / 135 x 4

Flat bench: 80 x 2 / 80 x 6
Incline bench: 65 x 4 / 65 x 6 (no change at 70lb)
DB fly: 25 x 6 / 27 x 6
Dips + 15 x 4 / + 15 x 4

I'm really happy with the increases on legs and chest so far.  I can't really compare shoulders because the third week I didn't exactly follow week 2 so it a bit hard to compare.  I would say that P/RR/S agrees with my body.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*-Glad I was able to improve your weekend.


oh....u did....  now....if only I had a motorcycle...


----------



## Devlin (Jul 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh....u did....  now....if only I had a motorcycle...


----------



## Devlin (Jul 4, 2006)

It always is a good thing when one basically lifts solo and still gets DOMS in the chest and into the shoulders  HOwever, it can be a little bit of a bitch when one wants to put the hair up in a ponytail and body is saying  not so fast  I had planned on going to the gym today, but figured if I'm just going to work abs, I can do that at home just as easy.  

*Abs*

*Situps*
20, 20, 20

*Lying leg raises*
30, 30, 30

*Bicycles*
40, 40, 40 (or 3 sets of 20 to each side)

One thing I do miss at home is the decline bench for situps and could use the decline board for the leg raises, but ohh well.  Off to the pool again


----------



## Double D (Jul 4, 2006)

Yep decline bench crunches are excellent. 

I agree I wouldnt go all the way to the gym just for abs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy 4th of July to you, Dev!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 5, 2006)

hi Hon!!! Nice couple of workouts that you've had...steady improvement!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey! Look who's on! HIYA Billie!


----------



## Decker (Jul 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I decided to take a look and compare the first power week with the this week, the 3rd power week. I was curious to see how much I have improved so far.
> 
> Week 1/ Week 3
> Squats: 115 x 4 / 120 x 8
> ...


I'm so glad that you are experiencing those kind of gains. Great job. Doesn't that kind of progress make w/o that much more of a joy? I think your use of DB flies is great. That used to be one of my all time favorite exercises.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 5, 2006)

*Billie*-Hey girl  Hope you had a great weekend.  Thanks..I'm loving the improvments.

*Burner*-Umm...ahhh...Helllo? What about me   

*Decker*-Thank you.  The gains are not only showing in the numbers, but in how some clothes are fitting.  It's translated into slight gains on the scale, but I feel like I have dropped some body fat so it's ok.  The progress does make it so very worth it.  Each workout I want to push myself to see how far I can go beyond the previous workout.  Plus I've had more people in the last week come up to me and tell me they can tell I've been working hard, that it shows.  That makes it even more worth it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2006)

Still going strong I see!!! Pr's galore, keep it up!!! Hope you had a Great 4th!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 5, 2006)

Managed to cruise into the gym for a workout tonight.  Place was packed, yet was able to get workout in without having to wait around too much.

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 30 mninutes; 1.95 miles (had time to kill while waiting for a bench)
CG bench press: 45 x 12

*CG bench press*
55 x 12 (Up 6 reps) opps too light
65x 8 PR (up 2 reps)
75 x 5 PR (up 1 rep)

*Skull crush*
30 x 12 (up 6 reps) opps too light again 
40 x 12 PR (up 6 reps)  
40 x 12 PR (had to fight for this one)

*Single arm DB extensions*
10 x 12 (up 6 reps)
15 x 6  
15 x 6  

*BB curl*
30 x 10 (dropped weight) 
40 x 5  
40 x 5

*DB Hammer curls*
20 x 6 PR (up 2 reps)
20 x 6 PR

*Preacher curl*
30 x 4  
30 x 6 PR

All I can say about this workout is  Sorry. Seriously, I started off really strong and couldn't believe I was getting the reps so easy.  Then I felt like I hit a wall with the single arm extensions and the BB curls.  After that it was all up hill again.  Had great pumps through the whole workout.  

Some comparisons from power week 1 to this week the third power week:
CG bench press: 75 x 4 / 75 x 5 (after doing 55 x 12 and 65 x 8)
Skull crush: 40 x 6 / 40 x 12
DB hammer curls: 20 x 4 / 20 x 6
Preacher curl: 30 x 5 / 30 x 6


----------



## Devlin (Jul 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Still going strong I see!!! Pr's galore, keep it up!!! Hope you had a Great 4th!!!



 Thanks.  Wait to you see today's workout.  My 4th was great until it rained.  However, I still got to spend almost 5 hours at the pool baking while reading a book.  Then made myself a great dinner with turkey, fresh herbs, fresh garlic, and fresh veges both fromt he farmer's market and my garden. A fantastic way to end the day.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*-Umm...ahhh...Helllo? What about me


Oh...I've got plans for you.....muhahahahahahaa.......


----------



## Devlin (Jul 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Oh...I've got plans for you.....muhahahahahahaa.......


----------



## Devlin (Jul 6, 2006)

Didn't have to be into work until later today so was able to hit the gym this morning for a workout.

*Back*-Power week 3

*Warmup*
walk/jog: 3/4 mile
Rack dead lifts: 45 x 12

*Rack dead lifts*
115 x 6
125 x 8 (up 2 reps)
135 x 6 PR

*Bent over BB rows*
45 x 15
65 x 12 PR
85 x 8 PR

*CG rows*
75 x 12
80 x 10
85 x 10

*CG lat pull downs*
70 x 12
75 x 10

Very nice back workout today.  Really felt the back working today.  I may try to hit the gym tonight for cardio. We will see.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

>


laugh now...squeal later..... 

Good job on the rack deads!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> laugh now...squeal later.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

what are you laughing at? YOU'RE next!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2006)

You werent kidding, Excellent w/o's goin on!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 7, 2006)

Great work Dev!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

good morning! where's the pics w/ the tan lines?????


----------



## Devlin (Jul 7, 2006)

*Arch*-Thank you that means so much coming from you.

*Pylon*-Thank you.  I have a recipe for turkey breast filets, that I think you may like, but one little problem I'm one of those cooks that doesn't always measure out ingredients.  Basically it's a turkey breast filet, fresh cracked pepper, chopped fresh garlic, fresh chopped basil, olive oil, and lime juice.  Combine all ingredients in a ziplock bag and let marinate for a couple hours.  Then dump bag out onto foil, make a pouch and place on grill for about 20 minutes.  

*Burner*-Had to charge the battery in the camera.  Plus I plan to work on the tan lines some more this weekend.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 7, 2006)

Upper body, especially the upper back, had some nice DOMS today.   Got done work at a decent time tonight so I hit the gym for some cardio.  

*Cardio*

*Eliptical*
15 minutes
Level 1
1.34 miles

*Treadmill*
20 minutes
1.26 miles

*Wave*
10 minutes
Level 5
2 miles

Heart rate: averaged 140


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2006)

Pics? With tan lines?  Why didn't anyone call me?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm sure you where sore, that was a heckuva w/o!!! Good lookin cardio too, hope your weekend is going GREAT!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm sure you where sore, that was a heckuva w/o!!! Good lookin cardio too, hope your weekend is going GREAT!!!



Weekend is going great so far.  Hit the gym for an early body weight cardio session with my trainer (will post the workout in a bit).  Then it was off to the farmer's market to pick up a couple things (fresh corn on the cob, more fresh garlic and tomatoes since mine aren't ripe yet   ), a quick stop in work and then home for a couple hours by the pool.  Now going to start putting together some marinades so things can set over night and some cleaning.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pics? With tan lines?  Why didn't anyone call me?



I thought mentioning pics of tan lines was how we called you  

How are you doing Trip?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Upper body, especially the upper back, had some nice DOMS today.   Got done work at a decent time tonight so I hit the gym for some cardio.
> 
> *Cardio*
> 
> ...





Whats a "Wave"?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Whats a "Wave"?



Take a look at the link.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1384116&postcount=2633


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh like a skating machine!?

Kinda cool






If they had paved roads in kentucky...

... You could just skate! -


----------



## Devlin (Jul 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Oh like a skating machine!?
> 
> Kinda cool
> 
> ...




Ha Ha. 

Seriously, that machine kicks my butt.  Besides the stair mill, the Wave is one of the few cardio machines that really hits the quads and gluts.  From what I've heard, my gym is one of the first in the US to get them in.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2006)

They used to have a skating machine at my old World Gym,
but, nobody ever used it -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2006)

I prefer my climbing gym -


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2006)

hiya Dev!
hmm...deeper lines....
glad to hear your weekend is going well so far. Same here. at the office.
last night was opening for Pirates of Carribean, and the mall is swamped with people waiting to get into the theater....think I will wait a couple weeks and go to a later evening show...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2006)

Hope your weekend is going Great!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 9, 2006)

It started off great and then hit a bump today.  Have one of those annoying headaches that won't go away.  However, it gives me a chance to be a bum and catch up on sleep, not to mention body really needs a day of rest.  Plus it pretty cloudy out so not a good day to bake at the pool anyway.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2006)

hey hottie!
Thanks for last night! muhahahahaaaa.....

I crack myself up....sorry you are having another headache....I had a little sinus headache last evening myself...but can't compare to what you have...

I read..that if u cut a lemon in 1/2 and rub it on your temples, it is supposed to help? On the bright side...if it doesn't help,,,use the other 1/2 and make a margarita..


----------



## Devlin (Jul 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey hottie!
> Thanks for last night! muhahahahaaaa.....
> 
> I crack myself up....sorry you are having another headache....I had a little sinus headache last evening myself...but can't compare to what you have...
> ...



Your welcome.  Sorry I didn't answer the phone last night, it was on vibrate and in a bag so didn't see you called until late.

This headache is a mild-moderate one. Just bad enough I'm not up to doing much.  I'm actually rubbing freeze gel on my temple which is helping, but it just temporary.  Don't think the tummy will tolerate a margarita right now.  

On a different note...I get to play office manager all next week.  Up side of that is shorter hours, inside in the AC and access to high speed internet.  Downside...have to play nice to the clients when they call bitching and will have to deal with boss's mom now that she is back in town. Ohh well such is life....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Your welcome. Sorry I didn't answer the phone last night, it was on vibrate and in a concealed and personal location...I just wish you had kept calling....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> boss's mom now that she is back in town. Ohh well such is life....


WHAT?????????
well, here's a song dedication just to her!

The Bitch is back!
-Elton John
*excerpt*
*I'm a bitch, I'm a bitch
Oh the bitch is back
Stone cold sober as a matter of fact
I can bitch, I can bitch
`Cause I'm better than you
It's the way that I move
The things that I do

I entertain by picking brains
Sell my soul by dropping names
I don't like those, my God, what's that
Oh it's full of nasty habits when the bitch gets back*


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2006)

didnt' she just LEAVE??? Why is she back? Doesnt' she have a home of her own????
dang...I think I'M getting a headache...


----------



## Devlin (Jul 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> didnt' she just LEAVE??? Why is she back? Doesnt' she have a home of her own????
> dang...I think I'M getting a headache...



For her "home" is technically in Maryland. However, I think she feels "home" is where ever my boss is. She just got back from visiting her youngest son in Arizona.  I believe she is scheduled to go back there in a couple weeks for his wedding.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2006)

u have mail


----------



## Pylon (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Dev, sorry to hear about the boss mother's boomerang tendencies.  Maybe she'll decide she really likes Arizona next time out...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

g'morning, sunshine! 

hhmm...maybe u can implant subliminal messages to her to leave...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

Hope all is Better my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 10, 2006)

Well my day was good and bad today.  It wasn't a stressful day and boss's mom was very, very quiet.  Then her husband called from Maryland and things went downhill very fast.  I will not be surprised if she flies to Maryland within the next few days.  Why?  Well the call from her husband was to tell her there had been a major fire on their farm and 2 buildings were completely destroyed.  Good news...no one was hurt and no animals were killed.  Bad news.. her husband's business was destroyed by the fire.  All of his equipment was destroyed as well as their oldest son's hay bailer and other equipment.  On top of all that, her neice who has breast cancer that has spread to her brain and lungs is not responding to chemo or radiation.  Her tests for cancer markers is sky high after treatment.  It appears that the end is very near for her.  What makes it even worse is she has a 2 year old daughter.  It was a very somber day this afternoon.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 10, 2006)

I did manage to get a workout in after work tonight.

*Chest*-Rep Range week 3

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 20 minutes, 1.28 miles
Incline bench press: 45 x 12

*Incline bench press*
65 x 8
70 x 4 pause +2  
70 x 4 pause +2  

*Flat bench press*
65 x 12 (up 2 reps)
70 x 8 pause +4 PR
75 x 7 PR
45 x 12 (for the hell of it   )

*DB fly*
22.5 x 12 (up 2 reps)
25 x 12 PR
25 x 10  

I was not thrilled with the inlcine bench numbers today.  However I made up for it on the flat bench and with the DB fly.  Overall not a bad workout and had great pumps by the end.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 10, 2006)

Hooray!  PRs!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hiya Dee....oh...BTW...don't feel so bad if your PR's don't happen as often...I am actually working out again...so I will be taking my fair share of PR's...u can't hog them all anymore...



wait....mom....stays there for weeks at a time...while her HUSBAND is in MD???
I thought she was single / widowed or something....


----------



## Devlin (Jul 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya Dee....oh...BTW...don't feel so bad if your PR's don't happen as often...I am actually working out again...so I will be taking my fair share of PR's...u can't hog them all anymore...



No, no, no you can't have any PR's.  I'm not going to share them  






			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> wait....mom....stays there for weeks at a time...while her HUSBAND is in MD???
> I thought she was single / widowed or something....



Weeks? Try she stays for months at a time.  The last time she returned to Maryland was over Christmas.  She is married and hubby is alive, but lives actually remains in Maryland.  I can honestly say in the year and a half I have worked here, Mom has been here all of about 3 months total.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

only 3 months? U make it sound like she is always there....

oh..and I'll wrassle ya fo the PR's...either way...we're both winners!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2006)

well, in a few weeks, I may be hogging a couple too...lol...but dont' worry...with HIT it is VERY difficult to get a PR...


----------



## Devlin (Jul 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> only 3 months? U make it sound like she is always there....
> 
> oh..and I'll wrassle ya fo the PR's...either way...we're both winners!



Guess I didn't phrase it correctly.  She has been here for a year and a half except for a few days here and there or a week here and there that all add up to a about a total of 3 months that she is not present here in Kentucky.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

that makes more sense....you should draft up a courrier message...her hubby needs her home ASAP...


----------



## Devlin (Jul 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that makes more sense....you should draft up a courrier message...her hubby needs her home ASAP...



She is seriously thinking about going up to Maryland, however, her husband said he hasn't been able to bring himself to even go down to see the destruction the fire caused.  From what we have been told, the buildings and everything in them were completely destroyed.  Some of the items in the buildings were antique tools, antique scales and all of the equipment/supplies for his business. All of it is gone.   However, she was planning on flying back to Arizona in a week for her youngest son's wedding which is in about a week and a half.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

well, that sux about the antiques - non-replaceables...butthe rest shold have been insured..so just a set back? From what I've heard...fellow farmers will help bring in crops of neighbors in time of need...
there are good people left in the world....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2006)

Fantastic PR's Sister Devlin, I also like your rest/pause too, GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 11, 2006)

*Billie*-I'm looking forward to seeing those PR's.

*Burner*-Antiques can't be replaced, but the memories remain.  At least no one was killed or injured.  

*Arch*-I really like the rest/pause.  It really allows me to get those extra couple of reps and exhaust the muscles.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 11, 2006)

Made it to the gym after work for cardio.  It was a decent session.

*Cardio*- 45+ minutes

*Treadmill*
30 minutes
2.07 miles

*Wave cardio machine*-15 minutes
Levels 5 & 7
3.25 miles

*Track*
Walked 1/4 mile


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Workouts are lookin good hun!  PRs are still everywhere always good to see it!  Sorry to hear about the mothers husband and niece thats a shame!  But hey all wil workout in the end!  I'm living proof!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Burner*-Antiques can't be replaced, but the memories remain. At least no one was killed or injured.


Hey!
Good morning!
Yep, pretty much what I said! Hope all is well with u! I've been emailing nearly non-stop since I got to work this am...getting a bit annoyed...when my real estate email folder isn't seeing much activity...that's not good.

I suppose I should do some work where I am as well too...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

Dev

Sorry I've been MIA....I've kinda been in my own world over here...been really, really swamped.

I am so sorry to hear about your bosses niece!  That is awful that she will leave behind a baby.   I'm sorry to hear about the fire damage too....no matter who it is, something like that just isn't fun or funny!

Sounds like you're doing well...great workouts going on in here!  I feel like a slacker lately since my workouts have changed...but oh well -- at least changes are still taking place and at least I'm in motion!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about all of this "unpleasant" stuff going on....and you know that there is nothing I can say that will make it better, but regardless...keep on truckin, hon!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Arch*-I really like the rest/pause.  It really allows me to get those extra couple of reps and exhaust the muscles.


  Definatly Good Stuff!!! Great lookin cardio too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

How are you liking the straps? I still say u should get some versa grips...

Glad u liked the over-under grip on the deads!


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Your cardio looks phenominal. Wish I could say the same about mine.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2006)

Heya Dev, hope all is well...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 12, 2006)

Dev


----------



## Devlin (Jul 12, 2006)

*DB*-Welcome back to the journal world.  Thanks.  The workouts are feeling great. As for work and everything there, right now everything is holding steady.  The niece actually traveled up to NJ from MD for some specialized/experimental treatments.  Hoping for the best...

*Burner*-Get your butt to work  

*Fitgirl*-Hey girl.  It's ok.  I have trouble keeping up in all the journals so I understand. Plus I'm frequently in my own little world   Glad you are keeping moving, that puts you ahead of many people.

*Billie*-KNowing I have friends here like you and the gang, is a blessing to me.  Thank you.

*Arch*-Thank you that means a lot to me coming form the new cardio King. 

*Burner*-I'm not real thrilled with the straps...yet.  However, I'm really loving the new gloves.  Much better grip with them especially using the over/under grip.

*Double D*-Thanks.  I'm working my way back up to an hour of cardio.

*Pylon*-So far so good.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 12, 2006)

Had a decent day at work.  Attempted to kill a typewriter which wasn't too pretty, but other than that it was ok  The gym was another story  

*Legs*-Rep Range week 3

*Warmup*
Eliptical: 10 minutes 0.8 miles

*SL leg extensions*
30 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 9  

*Hack Squats*
70 x 12 (up 2 reps)
90 x 12 (up 2 reps)
110 x 10 PR

*Leg Press*(Nebula sled)
180 x 12
200 x 12
220 x 12 PR

*SLDL*
115 x 10 PR
120 x 6 pause + 2 PR

*Prone  SL ham curl*
30 x 8
30 x 7

*Seated ham curl*
30 x 8 (up 2 reps)
35 x 6

*Standing calf raises*(toes straight, toes pointed in, toes pointed out)
3 x 120 x 9
3 x 120 x 10 PR

This was a great workout.  My legs were feeling it big time  However, my left knee is a bit achy  Hoping some freeze gel will fix it right up.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 12, 2006)

one, two....... FIVE!?  PR's??


----------



## Devlin (Jul 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> one, two....... FIVE!?  PR's??



Thank you, thank you.  However, the first set of SLDL after all the quad work just about did me in.  The second set of SLDL ended up frying my lower back.  I know I'm going to be hurting tomorrow  Well time to drag the tired body into the shower and then crash in bed


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Dev




  I'm sorry Trip, I didn't see that you slipped in here while I was posting last night.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

Well I think I may have maxed my left knee out last night.  I'm back to a dull pain in it, even while just sitting or laying down.  I hate to drop the weights on leg day, but I may have to   I'm hoping I can nurse it through for another week or two and then go back to rehab type work or just drop the weights some.  I may be able to get my chiropracter to work on it.  He worked on my wrist and made a big difference in it.  Only time  will tell.


----------



## joycough (Jul 13, 2006)

Have you tried wrapping your knee or getting on of those sports braces (I think that's what they're called?)?

Very nice w/o's by the way


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

good morning! nice workout....you are gonna be walking funny the next few days!
knee any better?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 13, 2006)

hiya Dev!! I use straps when I do heavy deads or SLDL too...the last time the bar slipped and I hurt my back/booty was a hard lessoned learned for me


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

*Joycough*-Thank you.  I do not like to workout with the knee wrapped or with a brace on.  It constricts it too much and there's always the chance I could cause more damage by working out with the knne wrapped or braced.  At least with the knee "naked" I will be able to judge how much to push it.  I do wrap it at home or put a brace on it at home and occassionaly I will wear a brace when I'm at work.  The wrapping and brace help, but the advil, freeze gel and rest help the most followed by rehab type workouts.  

*Burner*- Hey there.  I had the funny walk going last night   So far the DOMS haven't really set in.....yet.  I'm sure they will within the next few hours.

*Billie*-I almost dropped the bar a couple weeks ago while doing SLDL with 135 lbs.  I managed to keep a hold of it, but I thought of your right away.  Right after I went out shopping   I did get some great new gloves that allow me to get a fantastic grip on the bar.  I picked up some straps, but I'm not thrilled with them and I'm going to browse online for some others just in case.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.versagripps.com/index.php?area=press

Hiya Dev!
sounds like u could use a massage...>ROAD TRIP!


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey bud you gotta use that crutch (knee wraps) whenever theres no way around it. Be safe brother.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 13, 2006)

did you just imply that Dev....is a dude?

Dev, is there something you aren't telling us?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Hey *sis* you gotta use that crutch (knee wraps) whenever theres no way around it. Be safe *sister*.



Sorry Double D, I had to make a couple corrections to your post.  

The problem with the crutch (knee wraps) is they are a temporary fix.  Plus they can mast the pain and that's worse because then one is more likely to injury the knee even more.  It's better to back off and build it back up without a crutch (knee wrap).


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah I did and I knew better I am trying to type on 2 sites at once. My apologies. Damn you for calling me out!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> did you just imply that Dev....is a dude?
> 
> Dev, is there something you aren't telling us?



 

No Py I'm all woman   and I posted a corrected message


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> http://www.versagripps.com/index.php?area=press
> 
> Hiya Dev!
> sounds like u could use a massage...>ROAD TRIP!



Ohh I could really use a massage....start hitting the road.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

By the time I left work, mild DOMS had settled into the hamstrings and calves.  The left knee was just a constant dull ache across the top of my knee cap and then I could feel the knee cap starting to "click" as if it was popping in and out of place when I walked.  I ended up working with my trainer and we had a light day of stretching and ab work.  My lower back was screaming at me with some of the ab work so we did lots of back stretches as well as hamstring stretches.  There was no way I could have done some of the stretching we did, my muscles were tight and sore.  Afyer I got on the Eliptical for a while.

*7/13/2006*
Stretching: 30 minutes +/1
About 60 reps total of randon ab exercises (leg raises, situps, bicycles, planks)
Eliptical: 20 minutes, 1.6 miles


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Hey bud you gotta use that crutch (knee wraps) whenever theres no way around it. Be safe brother.


Um...sistah....she only lifts with the intensity and weights of a man!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 13, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Hey bud you gotta use that crutch (knee wraps) whenever theres no way around it. Be safe brother.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No Py I'm all woman  and I posted a corrected message


I've seen tan line bikini shots....I can attest to this...


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Alright guys get off me for one minute here. I apologize and its not my journal so lets focus off her and not focus on the (me) the guy who called her a fella.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> By the time I left work, mild DOMS had settled into the hamstrings and calves. The left knee was just a constant dull ache across the top of my knee cap and then I could feel the knee cap starting to "click" as if it was popping in and out of place when I walked. I ended up working with my trainer and we had a light day of stretching and ab work. My lower back was screaming at me with some of the ab work so we did lots of back stretches as well as hamstring stretches. There was no way I could have done some of the stretching we did, my muscles were tight and sore. Afyer I got on the Eliptical for a while.
> 
> *7/13/2006*
> Stretching: 30 minutes +/1
> ...


what are some back stretches? All I do..is bend over and do slow...'toe touchies'...  or slow, twist from side to side...
what else???????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Alright guys get off me for one minute here. I apologize and its not my journal so lets focus off her and not focus on the (me) the guy who called her a fella.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh I could really use a massage....start hitting the road.


WAHOO!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Alright guys get off me for one minute here. I apologize and its not my journal so lets focus off her and not focus on the (me) the guy who called her a fella.



Sorry the guys here are a bit protective of their women (me, Billie,Fitgirl, to name a couple).




			
				Burner said:
			
		

> Um...sistah....she only lifts with the intensity and weights of a man!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what are some back stretches? All I do..is bend over and do slow...'toe touchies'...  or slow, twist from side to side...
> what else???????



Theres laying on back and pulling knees to chest or have someone push your knees towards your chest, twisting side to side but again laying down (twist hips side to side so that right leg or knee twists across body and vice versa), leg raise but instead of stopping at 90 degrees you take your legs beyond the 90 degrees so that feet touch floor behind head (ok that one involves flexability).


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry the guys here are a bit protective of their women (me, Billie,Fitgirl, to name a couple).


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Theres laying on back and pulling knees to chest or have someone push your knees towards your chest, twisting side to side but again laying down (twist hips side to side so that right leg or knee twists across body and vice versa), leg raise but instead of stopping at 90 degrees you take your legs beyond the 90 degrees so that feet touch floor behind head (ok that one involves flexability).


thanx!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Theres laying on back and pulling knees to chest or have someone push your knees towards your chest, twisting side to side but again laying down (twist hips side to side so that right leg or knee twists across body and vice versa), leg raise but instead of stopping at 90 degrees you take your legs beyond the 90 degrees so that feet touch floor behind head (ok that one involves flexability).


....some guy....gets paid....to put you into those positions?????
Are you taking applications???????


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ....some guy....gets paid....to put you into those positions?????
> Are you taking applications???????



   I'm always taking applications


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm always taking applications


You don't know me, dude, but I'd like to apply.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You don't know me, *dude*, but I'd like to apply.


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 13, 2006)

How's it going, Dev????  Long time, no chat.  Sorry, I'd be lying if I said I caught up on your whole journal.  How's the balcony garden??


----------



## Pylon (Jul 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

>



Ooh!  Can I be Spiderman?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How's it going, Dev????  Long time, no chat.  Sorry, I'd be lying if I said I caught up on your whole journal.  How's the balcony garden??



Well peas didn't make it for some reason, but everything else is doing great.  Actually my tomatoes are almost overwhelming my balcony.  I can count atleast 24 tomatoes some of which are close to rippening and there are tons of blossems.  The pepper, basil, and chives you sent me are doing great, but the little plant you sent me didn't make it  .  It didn't look good very good when it arrived, I don't think it liked shipping.  I'll have to get some pics of the garden this weekend for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm always taking applications


I'm willing to travel for a long....and in-depth personell interview....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ooh! Can I be Spiderman?


sure! 'cause I already have Superman locked in!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No Py I'm all woman   and I posted a corrected message


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm always taking applications


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

How goes it Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 14, 2006)

Ok who's taking the role of the officer 

*Arch*-I'm doing really well.. How about you?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 14, 2006)

Yet another workout  

*Shoulders*-Rep range week 3

*Warmup*
DB MP 20 x 12

*SA DB MP*
22.5 x 8
22.5 x 8
25 x 5 ds 20 x 4

*BO lateral raises*
15 x 10 PR
15 x 8 ds 10 x 8

*Cable side lateral raises*
5 x 10 (used a different cable and weights felt heavier)
5 x 8

*Upright rows*
40 x 1 (shoulders not happy with this weight)
30 x 8
30 x 7 ds 20 x 8

*Shrugs*
37.5 x 15
40 x 12 PR

Shoulders did not feel as strong today as previous weeks which is why I decided to toss in drop sets instead of increasing weights.  I still felt this was a really good workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2006)

Excellent w/o Sister Devlin!!! I like your exercise choices!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o Sister Devlin!!! I like your exercise choices!!!



Thank you.  I like those exercises for the shoulders and in the future I wouldn't mind adding in front raises to that group.  I'm not overly thrilled with the lateral cable raises, but they have their purpose so guess they should stay.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok who's taking the role of the officer






I'd be perfect.  My motto is "Speak softly and carry a big tongue."  I mean big gun, fully loaded.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'd be perfect.  My motto is "Speak softly and carry a big tongue."  I mean big gun, fully loaded.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Took the day off from the gym today.  Instead I went and strolled through an artisan festival that is setup on Indian fair grounds that also has hiking trails.  Had a great time and thanks to the mid to upper 80 degree weather plus the humidity, I worked up a decent sweat.  I found some gourmet hot sauce as well as organic gourmet mustards that are all very  Scored a wedding gift for boss's brother and  started Christmas shopping.  Overall a great day.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Here's a link to the organic mustards.  They also make organic jams that are good.

http://www.sunflowersundries.com/articles/home.asp

Here's a link to the hot sauce.

http://www.datilsupreme.com/


----------



## Devlin (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry all, but took another day off from the gym.  Instead went and strolled the local Farmer's Market and then sweated my butt off while doing laundry.  This weekend my "major" project was to find gifts not only for my boss's brother's wedding, but also for a new baby.  I scored a gift for the wedding yesterday and today I picked up suplies to make a handmade gift for the baby.  So the rest of tonight and tomorrow will be working on the second gift, while relaxing.  Tomorrow I will definitely hit the gym.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 16, 2006)

nice shoulder w/o Dev!

What kind of gift are you making for the baby??


----------



## Devlin (Jul 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice shoulder w/o Dev!
> 
> What kind of gift are you making for the baby??



Thanks.

A bib with a handstiched design on it along with 2 (shoulder) towels with handstitched designs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

good morning!
Did you get cooled off lastnight? It was reading 95 in my home when I got home at 10pm...cat wasn't happy w/ me....left the SC on all night..and then left it on today...he's better... 
The things you do for pus.....
Cats...


----------



## Devlin (Jul 17, 2006)

It got down to maybe 70-72 in the apartmeant last night and it's already up to 75 in the apartment.  It's a bitch living on the 3rd floor when one only has heat pumps for heat and AC.  The damn thing can't keep up with cooling the apartment.

I'm not touching the last comment


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

can u get a swamp cooler?They don't cost a lot...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Its 100 here, hope you can stay cooler!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 17, 2006)

*Burner*- I could get one, but overall with fans it's not too bad.

*Arch*-I'm trying, just not looking forward to working out in the heat over the next couple days.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh man, I can't even imagine working outside!!! Drink plenty of water and a few Gatorades too!!! I love the new avi too!!! Wish I had some guns to show off like you guys!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 17, 2006)

Opps I did it again.  Took 2 days off from the gym and then racked up the PR's when I returned.

*Back*-rep range week 3

*Warmup*
DB rows: 20 x 15

*DB rows*
30 x 12
35 x 10 PR
35 x 10 PR

*Good mornings*
45 x 12
55 x 12 PR
65 x 12 PR
70 x 10 PR

*Hammer strength low row*
45 x 10 PR
45 x 10 PR

*Hammer strnegth high row*
55 x 12 PR
65 x 8 PR

*Lat pull downs*(Technogym)
80 x 10
80 x 8 DS 60 x 6

Fantastic workout today.  Back felt really good, especially during the good mornings.  I'm a bit disappointed with the lat pull downs, but heck after either increasing reps or weight on everything else I can't complain.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks Arch.  Here's another pic...I couldn't decide which to use.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks Arch.  Here's another pic...I couldn't decide which to use.


  I vote for this one!!! Great Progress!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I vote for this one!!! Great Progress!!!



Which one? The one in the avi or the one posted in the thread


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Ooooooops, the one in the thread!!!

GREAT w/o too Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ooooooops, the one in the thread!!!
> 
> GREAT w/o too Sister Devlin!!!



Thanks


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

girl, your AVI is SO hot!!! I like them both


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

good morning! LOOK HOW TAN U ARE!!!!!
I dunno which I like more...both are goooooooood....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2006)

I second Archie.  I like the one in the thread, but they both look great!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2006)

Hope your stayin cool today Sister Devlin, it's a scorcher!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 18, 2006)

*Billie*-Thanks girl.  Guessed it was about time to post an avi.  Plus have to keep up with you and Tammy.  

*Burner*-I cheated....I took the pic shortly after tanning at the salon  Thanks, I couldn't decide either.

*Pylon*-Thanks you are looking darn good in your avi too.

*Arch*-I got lucky today, we had a light schedule and we were back in the office by around 1-130pm so not as much time outside as expected, thank god.  However, I still sweated a fair amount.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 18, 2006)

Made it to the gym for a workout that wasn't too bad.

*Arms*-Rep range week 3

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 10 minutes, 0.61 miles
Dips: BW x 12 (used dip station)

*Bench dips* (had feet on the floor instead of another bench)
+10 x 12 PR
+20 x 12 PR
+25 x 12 PR

*Pushdowns with V handle ss Overhead tri extension*
50 x 12 ss 50 x 12
60 x 12 PR ss 60 x 12 PR
70 x 12 PR ss 70 x 10 PR

*DB hammer curls*
15 x 12
20 x 10 PR

*Concentration curls*
15 x 8
15 x 7 ds 10 x 8

*Cable curls ss tricep kickbacks*
20 x 12 ss 15 x 12
25 x 12 PR xx 20 x 10 PR

Sorry guys, I did it again. PR's were not safe with me today  Needless to say, my arms were just a bit tired after that workout.   Tomorrow cardio at the very least.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

lots of PR'S! UP THE WEIGHTS! 
...and I do not think the one fake-n-bake session woulda done much...you are TAN!!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> lots of PR'S! UP THE WEIGHTS!
> ...and I do not think the one fake-n-bake session woulda done much...you are TAN!!!!!



Scary thing is I up'd the weights this week


----------



## Devlin (Jul 18, 2006)

Italics are rep range week 2 numbers.
*Bench dips* (had feet on the floor instead of another bench)_BW x 10, 10, 8_
+10 x 12 PR 
+20 x 12 PR
+25 x 12 PR

*Pushdowns with V handle ss Overhead tri extension*_25 x 12, 35 x 10, 40 x 8 may have been different set of cables_
50 x 12 ss 50 x 12
60 x 12 PR ss 60 x 12 PR
70 x 12 PR ss 70 x 10 PR

*DB hammer curls*_15 x 12, 20 x 6_
15 x 12
20 x 10 PR

*Concentration curls*_15 x 5, 10 x 12, 15 x 8_
15 x 8
15 x 7 ds 10 x 8

*Cable curls ss tricep kickbacks*_20 x 12 ss 15 x 12, 25 x 10 ss 15 x 12_
20 x 12 ss 15 x 12
25 x 12 PR xx 20 x 10 PR


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

look at those GUNZ! and those Abber dabbers!
very hubba hubba!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> look at those GUNZ! and those Abber dabbers!
> very hubba hubba!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

Good morning! Happy Hump Day!
How's you?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 19, 2006)

Hot, tired.  Decided to skip the gym tonight, body was just not up to it  However, boss is headed to Arizona tomorrow morning for 4 days.  I have work to do in the office that should take me about a day, unless boss leaves me more, and then I get a couple days of  paid vacation


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2006)

Glad your listening to your body, now when you come back, I can see PLENTY of PB's in your future!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice avi, but less wall and more Dev, please.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 19, 2006)

*Arch*-I hope.  Next workout starts shock week 

*Trip*-Thanks.  I will take your request into consideration next time I take pics


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hot, tired. Decided to skip the gym tonight, body was just not up to it  However, boss is headed to Arizona tomorrow morning for 4 days. I have work to do in the office that should take me about a day, unless boss leaves me more, and then I get a couple days of paid vacation


did ya go to the pool? hmmmm? didya? 
wow...a 4 day weekend! you should plan a road trip....


----------



## Devlin (Jul 20, 2006)

Nope no pool and 4 day weekend shot to hell.  Boss did leave, much to my surprise.  However, I worked today and I will work tomorrow, but in the office.  I could say I'm too dedicated to work, but honestly I do have work to get done and it's the perfect time to do it.  So I will only have saturday and sunday off


----------



## Devlin (Jul 20, 2006)

Back in the gym today and had wanted to start shock week with legs, but lower back was tight and the lats were knotted up.  Instead my trainer helped me stretch out the back and tried to losen up the knots.  We suceeded some, but felt it was better to skip legs since SLDL's and to some extent the squats would hit the lower back too.  Instead did chest.

*Chest*-Shock week 3

*Warmup*
Jogged: 0.25 miles; time less than 2 minutes
Incline DB press: 20 x 15

*Incline DB press ss cable fly ss cable cross overs*
25 x 12..ss..20 x 12...10 x 12 (wanted to just do cable cross overs, but cables occupied so did the cable fly) 
25 x 12 PR...ss...20 x 12 no cable cross overs as cables seriously occupied  

*Incline DB fly ss Dips*
25 x 10 ..ss..BW x 8
25 x 11 PR...ss..BW x 7 pause +4 

Long break since someone was growing roots at the chest press machine   

*Machine chest press (DS)*(Technogym)
40 x 12 ds 30 x 6 (up 2 reps at 40)
40 x 12 ds 30 x 6 (up 2 reps at 40)

Overall not a bad workout.  Body was tired after it so


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

don'tcha just hate it when the machine you really wanna use is taken????


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2006)

Happens every freakin time! -


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Jul 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Happens every freakin time! -



Ohh I know and it didn't help that I was at the gym during "rush hour".


----------



## Devlin (Jul 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>



  Welcome back Gary!! How have you been?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh I know and it didn't help that I was at the gym during *"rush hour"*.



Thats why you got dissed by the mole!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 21, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Thats why you got dissed by the mole!



Yeah. I should know better than to hit the gym at "rush hour", but atleast in the free weight area most of the guys know I'm a regular and they share the weights/benches with me.  It's in the machine area that it's a bitch during "rush hour".  All the newbies and cardio bunnies hog the machines becuase they are either afraid of using free weights or just plain afraid to enter the free weight area


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking great in here Dev. I'm at work so I can't see your avi...it's killing me. I need to look first thing when I get home


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

good morning!

what's the most annoying..is when it ISN"T busy....but somebody is on the equipment u want....


----------



## Devlin (Jul 21, 2006)

No problems getting to equipment today, but then it was abs and cardio day  

*Abs & Cardio*

*Lying leg raises ss bicycles*
30...ss...40 (20 to each side)
30...ss...40 (20 to each side)

*Decline situps*
+5 x 10  
BW x 10 (lower back was not liking these today)   

*Eliptical*
25 minutes, level 1
2.16 miles

*Recumbant bike*
35 minutes, level 3
12.6 miles

*Sauna*
30 minutes of relaxing

Lower back is still really tight and mid back still has some major knots in it.  Thank god I have a massage scheduled for tomorrow.  Cardio felt great and sauna felt even better.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2006)

Your w/o's are incredible!!! You just keep at it with a drive that feeds me to do the best I can do!!! Thank you for your inspiration and encouragement!!! Keep at it!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your w/o's are incredible!!! You just keep at it with a drive that feeds me to do the best I can do!!! Thank you for your inspiration and encouragement!!! Keep at it!!!



Wow thank you sooo much.  Your workouts keep me pushing myself to workout harder.  Actually everyone on here keeps me pushing myself to workout harder.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 22, 2006)

*Rocco*-Thanks.  Hope you are having a good weekend.

*Burner*-Ohh I know it's even worse when the gym is empty yet someone is still growing roots on a machine or bench.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 22, 2006)

I got a great massage today after a light 45 minute cardio session.  I was actually working with my trainer today and we varied the cardio.  Ten minutes on eliptical and then jumping jacks, jumping rope, jogging in place, plus wall stands, pushups, leg raises and stretching to complete the workout. I was sweating like crazy since the key was to keep moving the entire time.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

sounds like a good cardio session..I woulda died. 

I had one of the women I work at the club with give me a little back massage last night after work..told her to really get in there...GAWD...did it hurt...so goooooood...


----------



## Devlin (Jul 22, 2006)

This cardio session almost kicked my butt  

I know exactly what you mean about the massage hurting in a good way.  I always have knots in my back, but I have had a couple major ones the last few days.  It felt so good to get them broke up some.  I ended up taking a long hot bubble bath after the massage.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

...and u didnt call me? I coulda been there....in spirit....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> everyone on here keeps me pushing myself to workout harder.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>



Thanks Trip.  I needed that. I've been slacking off the cardio and it's showing on the scale more than I would like.  I'm going to start changing my diet this week so I can start cutting.  A few pounds have got to go.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 23, 2006)

Went to the gym today and could not decided between doing back, shoulders or legs.  Ended up doing back.

*Back*-Shock week 3

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 10 minutes, 0.78 miles
Tbar row: empty bar x 12

*Tbar row...ss...Sraight arm pulldowns*
40 x 8 ds 35 x 6...ss...60 x 12
35 x 10 ds 25 x 6...ss...70 x 12 PR

*Hammer strength high row...ss...CG pulldowns*
45 x 10...ss...70 x 10  
45 x 12...ss...70 x 10  

*CG cable rows (ds)*
75 x 8 ds 55 x 6  
70 x 10 ds 55 x 6
70 x 8 ds 55 x 6  

Stretching: 10 minutes
Sauna: 15 minutes
Yoga: 1 hour 15 minutes

The back workout was disappointing.  My back is no where near 100% as I was hoping.  It was maybe 80% if that.  I had a lot of trouble stretching the back out as it was tight and the knots were not too happy with me.  I was hoping the sauna followed by the yoga would help.  It did a bit, but since this was the first time I have done yoga I didn't get the full benefit of it.  There is always next time.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2006)

I remember the first few times in a yoga class feeling like I wasn't "getting it."  It seemed lke the more I did the moves, the more I felt them, but it was more about understanding their impact than getting better at them, if you know what I mean.  I'm sure they'll start to pay off for you quickly!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

good morning!
Do u do regular yoga or that heated room yoga? (friend's girlfriend does yoga in a room that the heat is cranked up on....think I'd get sick doing that..)


So, to recap your workout...as only I or Trips could....
You are strong AND bendy.....ooohhh...me likey....

Happy Monday!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good morning!
> Do u do regular yoga or that heated room yoga? (friend's girlfriend does yoga in a room that the heat is cranked up on....think I'd get sick doing that..)
> 
> 
> ...



 

Yeah that about sums the workout up.  

It was regular yoga, but I think I would prefer the heated room yoga.  I actually have a couple books on yoga at home and think after studing them a bit I may incorporate some the poses into when I am relaxing in the sauna.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yeah that about sums the workout up.
> 
> It was regular yoga, but I think I would prefer the heated room yoga. I actually have a couple books on yoga at home and think after studing them a bit I may incorporate some of them when we meet.


I LUV THIS WOMAN!!!!     

hiya Dev!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 24, 2006)

the more you do yoga the more you will love it!  After my walking team is finished I plan to incorporate it 2 times a week again 

I would love to try the heated room yoga...but dont' think hubby would appreciate me turning off the air conditioner!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> the more you do yoga the more you will love it!  After my walking team is finished I plan to incorporate it 2 times a week again
> 
> I would love to try the heated room yoga...but dont' think hubby would appreciate me turning off the air conditioner!!



  Depending on the weather outside, my apartment, even with the AC on, can hit 85 degrees. Guess I could even do the yoga at home then


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

Think what you want, I think that was a excellent w/o!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Think what you want, I think that was a excellent w/o!!!



Thank you Arch.  I'm my toughest critic and I was disappointed in having to drop the weights after making such great gains. Plus the aches and pains in my back were lasting longer than I liked which had me down. However, this is also making me think about what I want to do for my next cycle.  Cutting is a definite, just need to decide what lifting program I want to do.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 24, 2006)

I just could not decide what I wanted to do for a workout tonight.  I got there thinking I would warm up on the treadmill and either do legs or shoulders.  As I was walking and watching the gym, I decided shoulders was not a good idea after doing back yesterday.  So that left legs.  As I was walking I hit a nice pace and watching what weights were being used I said screw it and made it a cardio only day 

*Cardio*-55 minutes

*Treadmill*
45 minutes
2.88 miles

*Eliptical*
10 minutes
0.97 miles

*Track*
walked 1/4 mile

Overall this felt great and allowed my body to recover from yesterday.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 25, 2006)

I really debating about lifting tonight.  I was seriously considering just doing cardio and allowing the body to recover more, but in the end the weights won out.

*Legs*(modified shock week 3)

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 15 minutes, 0.86 miles
Nebula leg press: 90 x 12

*Nebula leg press ss SL leg extensions*
180 x 12...ss...30 x 8
200 x 12 PR...ss...25 x 10

*Back squats (DS)*
95 x 10 ds 75 x 6
95 x 10 ds 75 x 6

I wanted to do more, but my lower back and left knee were saying   "don't even think about it.  Just quit while you are ahead.  No point in taking the dull ache and make it out and out pain." The back and knee did feel pretty good, but they did start to ache after the super set and honestly did not want to return to the discomfort of last week so better to take what I can get.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 25, 2006)

Its hard to ignore the call of the iron once it grabs you.  Good w/out, nice restraint holding back as needed.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Its hard to ignore the call of the iron once it grabs you.  Good w/out, nice restraint holding back as needed.



It's very hard to ignore the call.  Thanks.  The restraint was kinda easy.  The lower back, while a "dull" ache, was persistant enough after the squats that I knew deadlifts were out.  I considered doing lunges as a final exercise, but couldn't see pushing the knee and with the lower back aching, my core woudn't be as steady so  theres always next time.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2006)

well..fine...if u go, then I go...


----------



## Devlin (Jul 26, 2006)

Took the day off from the gym today.  Instead I went to the chiropractor.  Had my neck and back adjusted as well as having an additional treatment to relax the knots in my back.  DOMS have set into my quads, but not too bad....yet.  Knee feels good as overall not too bad, but body needs to heal some.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I went to the chiropractor.



Is this recent development?  I don't remember reading anything about you messing up your back.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 26, 2006)

My back, especially lower back, has always been troublesome, but I probably never mentioned it directly.  I started going to the chiropractor a few months ago, mostly to adjust my neck and relieve my migraines (which it did  ).  He also worked on my back which has been good until last week.  I believe I caused the bad knots in my back by over doing the deadlifts last week.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2006)

good morning!
How are you feeling today?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 27, 2006)

I was feeling pretty good until I went to the gym and then it went downhill.

*Cardio & Shoulders*

*Eliptical/B]
15 minutes, 1.25 miles

Treadmill
9 minutes, 0.5 miles

DB shoulder press ss Front raises
20 x 10...ss...12 x 10
20 x 10...ss...12 x 10

Front raises ss side raises
5 x 20...ss...5 x 20
2 x 15...ss...5 x 15

Stretching
Suana: 30 minutes

Had to drop the weights today and kinda glad I did, back was not happy with lifting at all.  The right side of my back (lat) is tied back up in knots and lower back is aching.  I can hope lower back is flairing up some due to the "time of the month", but the right side is differently messed up. I decided I am going to have to drop the weights on upper body for a while and hope the chiropractor can get my back fixed.  Needless to say I'm disappointed with the workout and my aches are getting me down.*


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 27, 2006)

hi hon!  sorry your back is hurtin ya 

any big plans for this weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2006)

HELLO, LADIES!! How are two of my favorite people?
Hi Dev- sorry the back is giving u fits. it is a good idea to not push it while it is messed up. 
Hope the chiro can get the kinks worked out soon. I know back pain...no fun. 

did the sauna help?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks.  Not yet, but one never knows what may pop up.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 27, 2006)

I fell asleep in the sauna so yeah it helped.  My chiro is great and I'm sure he will.  He has this thing called a Tens unit and its basically electro stimulation of the muscle.  It's great and that helped the most yesterday, but I don't think it can be used everyday


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2006)

hhmmm...if I could get my hands on your back.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Not yet, but one never knows what may pop up.



Is Burner visiting?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is Burner visiting?



 

Maybe.......












In his dreams


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Maybe.......
> In his dreams


how'd u know about that???


----------



## Devlin (Jul 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how'd u know about that???



I'll never tell


----------



## Devlin (Jul 28, 2006)

Feeling a little better today.  Back still has a knot on the right side that once and a while pinches all the way down to my hip.  Lower back just out and out aches, but I really believe that may be due to "the time of the month".  It's hell being a woman.  Thank god kids are not in my future, given my cramps tend to hit the lower back, I can just imagine the labor pains would be in the back and that would give new meaning to hell.  I did make it to the gym for cardio tonight.

*Cardio*- 50 minutes

*Eliptical*-20 minutes
Level 3
1.9 miles

*Wave*-15 minutes
Level 6
3.31 miles

*Treadmill*-15 minutes
1 mile


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2006)

I think I missed it what did you do to your back?

Hows work hun?  Still got problems with the boss and the mutha?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I think I missed it what did you do to your back?
> 
> Hows work hun?  Still got problems with the boss and the mutha?



My lower back started to ache and I developed huge knots in the right side of my back (lat area).  If I was to try and name what caused the problems.....most likely deadlifting and being a woman (cramps hitting lower back).  Overall I think it's my body telling me I need to back off the weights for a bit.  So instead I'm hitting the cardio and starting to change my diet so I can drop some weight.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 29, 2006)

As I stated above, I'm hitting the cardio and cutting back on the weights. I decided I may was well go into a cutting period now.  

*Cardio*- 1 hour

*Treadmill*- 20 minutes
1.28 miles

*Recumbant bike*-40 minutes
Level 3
14.4 miles

The knots feel like they are releasing more and more every day, but lower back is still not happy.  However, today more than ever I believe the achyness and occassional shots of pain are cramps that most normal females feel in the abdomen.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought about going to the gym today, but opted for a "complete" day of rest.  Only did laundry, cleaned carpets, helped push a car with a dead battery (yeah body loved that one, thank god it wasn't far).   Who needs the gym when half my day was spent outside in 95-100 degree heat index.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

the yoga isnt' helping either?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the yoga isnt' helping either?



The yoga class at the gym? No not they way the class is taught.  The class at the gym doesn't, in my opinion, focus enough on the breathing and relaxation of each pose enough.  They, for lack of a better term, jump from pose to pose fairly quickly.  The stretches my trainer and I do are actually a few yoga poses and they are more helpful than the yoga class.  I've been doing some of the stretches at home and it has helped, but I think not hitting weights is helping the most.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

too bad u don't have more time....u could teach the yoga...

gotta go to a family dinner, thing..talk w/ u tomorrow...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2006)

What about a deep tissue message?  A real one though...they are great for getting the knots out and keep them from turning into calcium (sp?) deposits in the musle...yea you grow bone in the muscle and it becomes dangerous.  Look into that hun.  I spent a semester doing those and it is GREAT!  I had a nasty one in my quad my prof worked it out for like a week every day of class...I owe him some cookies or something LOL.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The class at the gym doesn't, in my opinion, focus enough on the breathing and relaxation of each pose enough.  They jump from pose to pose fairly quickly.



...

...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the yoga isnt' helping either?



I used to watch that show all the time.  That Boo-Boo, he was quite the character.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 31, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> What about a deep tissue message?  A real one though...they are great for getting the knots out and keep them from turning into calcium (sp?) deposits in the musle...yea you grow bone in the muscle and it becomes dangerous.  Look into that hun.  I spent a semester doing those and it is GREAT!  I had a nasty one in my quad my prof worked it out for like a week every day of class...I owe him some cookies or something LOL.



I went to the chiropracter last week and followed it up with a deep tissue massage which all helped, but the muscle keeps knotting back up.  My chiropracter couldn't adjust the area that was knotted because the muscle was so tight and that area was out of alignment.  It's a circle, got to get the muscle to relax to adjust the back, but the back is tight because the back is out of alignment.  

I scheduled a deep tissue massage for today and I think I will stop at my chiropracter today also.

The good news, the lower back, overall, is feeling better, but then the cramping has just about stopped.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 31, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...



Ohh I know, I was very disappointed in the class.  I expected soo much more from it, but it did show me a lot of poses.  Live and learn.....


----------



## Devlin (Jul 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> too bad u don't have more time....u could teach the yoga...
> 
> gotta go to a family dinner, thing..talk w/ u tomorrow...



 Me teach a yoga class  No way.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

good morning! Why not? I bet you'd be great at it!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good morning! Why not? I bet you'd be great at it!



Let's just say, I'm not that much of a people person.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 31, 2006)

I decided to take another day off from the gym.  Instead I walked about a mile in the mall before getting a fantastic deep tissue massage.  I'm thinking I may work my abs a bit here at home later and work on some stretching.  Back is feeling really good right now and don't want to stress it too much yet.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 31, 2006)

Keep on taking it slow.  You'll know when you're ready.  Backs can be tricky.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Keep on taking it slow.  You'll know when you're ready.  Backs can be tricky.



Tell me about it.  Think we have it narrowed down to Erector Spinae and Psoas Major on my right side are the problem.  I injured that area years ago as a kid and doing the dealifts along with good mornings is probably what cause it to flare up.  The massage really, really helped and chiropracter suggested stretching it by doing weighted hangs.  In other words literally just allow my body to hang straight down off a bar with up to 25lbs added.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 31, 2006)

*ABS*

*Crunches*
20, 25

*Lying leg raises*
30, 30

*Bicycles*
30, 30

*Oblique crunches*(to each side)
20, 25


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> In other words literally just allow my body to hang straight down off a bar with up to 25lbs added.


Last time I checked in you were trying to get leaner and stronger.  Now you are trying to get taller?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 31, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Last time I checked in you were trying to get leaner and stronger.  Now you are trying to get taller?



Hey why not, I'm only 5'4" now so I wouldn't mind gaining an inch or two in height   And yes, I still want to get stronger, but right now my body has put that goal in a holding pattern.  So may as well go for the leaner and taller.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 31, 2006)

ooh..Dev had discovered how to get taller?? Girl...you would make a fortune on Fitty and me alone!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey why not, I'm only 5'4" now so I wouldn't mind gaining an inch or two in height  And yes, I still want to get stronger, but right now my body has put that goal in a holding pattern. So may as well go for the leaner and taller.


I wouldn't mind being an inch or two longer.....do they use pumps or cremes?  
oops....wrong thread.... 
Hiya dev!  

have those boots so you can just hang upside down?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Let's just say, I'm not that much of a people person.


youd be perfect then: "Just get bent, bitch! You'll thank me later! "


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind being an inch or two longer



You're lucky I'm in a good mood right now, because that line is just begging for a comeback.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Keep on taking it slow.  You'll know when you're ready.  Backs can be tricky.


Words of wisdom, hope it heals quickly for you Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You're lucky I'm in a good mood right now, because that line is just begging for a comeback.


I already had it set up as a joke...YOU'RE TOO LATE, MISTER!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ooh..Dev had discovered how to get taller?? Girl...you would make a fortune on Fitty and me alone!!



 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind being an inch or two longer.....do they use pumps or cremes?
> oops....wrong thread....
> Hiya dev!
> 
> have those boots so you can just hang upside down?



Ohh man thanks for sending my journal into the gutter.  The least you could have done was wait till I was home  

I may have to look for those boots.



			
				Triple threat said:
			
		

> You're lucky I'm in a good mood right now, because that line is just begging for a comeback.



 No holding back on those comments.  Let em fly  



			
				Archangle said:
			
		

> Words of wisdom, hope it heals quickly for you Sister Devlin!!!



I wish it would, but it taking time.  More time than I like, but ohh well.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

Why wait...was something to come home to...put a smile on your face? Mission accomplished


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

did u get my PM?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 1, 2006)

I got tired of waiting on the back to get better enough to hit the weights again and decided to go "light weight, high reps."   

*Chest*

*DB flat bench press*
22.5 x 15
22.5 x 15
25 x 15
25 x 12

*DB Decline bench press*
20 x 12
20 x 12
22.5 x 12
25 x 8

*DB Decline Fly...ss...Straight arm decline fly*
20 x 12...ss...5 x 12
20 x 12...ss...5 x 12
22.5 x 8...ss...5 x 12

Straight arm weighted hangs
+20 

So much for going light.  I was only a few pounds or a few reps short of PR's  Back felt pretty good through this workout.  I stretched it and the chest throughout the workout which helped it feel even better.  The straight arm weighted hangs felt great and I could feel the tight muscle stretch and relax even more


----------



## Devlin (Aug 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> did u get my PM?



Yes I did.  However, I'm thinking on a reply while eating dinner.  I will reply soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

dinner...at 10:30????? wow....what a schedule!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2006)

Watch that back hun...dont push it to much!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dinner...at 10:30????? wow....what a schedule!



Well a 12+ hour work day, 30 minute drive to gym, an hour+ workout, 15 minute drive home= dinner at 10:30pm


----------



## Devlin (Aug 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Watch that back hun...dont push it to much!



I know, but it hard.  I don't want to lose what I have gained, but want to take it easy on the back.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 1, 2006)

Like Bolt said, don't get greedy.  Screwing up your back is about the most miserable thing you can have to deal with pain wise.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Like Bolt said, don't get greedy.  Screwing up your back is about the most miserable thing you can have to deal with pain wise.



Been there, done that.  Nearly broke my back years ago.  However, painwise...the worst pain is a toss up between ear infection, fractured ribs due to being kicked by a horse, and kidney stone.  Honestly, the kidney stone probably tops the list.  That pain sent me to my knees, had me dry heaving, and nearly passing out.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Been there, done that.  Nearly broke my back years ago.  However, painwise...the worst pain is a toss up between ear infection, fractured ribs due to being kicked by a horse, and kidney stone.  Honestly, the kidney stone probably tops the list.  That pain sent me to my knees, had me dry heaving, and nearly passing out.


I remember when my wife had her kidney stone.  I thought PMS was bad 

For me, pleurisy was easily the most painful ailment I've ever had.  I did get morphine out of it, though


----------



## Devlin (Aug 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I remember when my wife had her kidney stone.  I thought PMS was bad
> 
> For me, pleurisy was easily the most painful ailment I've ever had.  I did get morphine out of it, though



I can't do morphine, I'm allergic to it.  So I get Vicodan, Lortab, Oxycodone when I need the pain meds.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I can't do morphine, I'm allergic to it. So I get Vicodan, Lortab, Oxycodone when I need the pain meds.


 
AKA...the good shit....

I hope your back gets better Dev  I'm SOOO glad that you are learning to listen to your body though...it may be hard on you to refrain from the weights...but your body will thank you later


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good morning! Happy hump Day!
Hope you are feelig better!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dinner...at 10:30????? wow....what a schedule!



Very European!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Billie*-It is hard to stay away from the weights. PLus if I don't lift it's so easy to fall into not wanting to return to lifting.  I will say today I started to seriously think about gettng my hands on a muscle relaxer.  Sitting in the truck was really starting to bother it this morning.  BY the end of the day, the heat, humidity and sweating took my mind off my back however  

*Burner*-What to say that I didn't say on the phone  Ohh I had a pretty decent workout...what about you?

*Trip*-Very late and I don't like it, but have to do it on occasion.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 2, 2006)

I couldn't help myself and hit the weights again today.  Atleast I modified my leg day and for me took it easy.

*Legs*

*Warmup*
Wave: 10 minutes; 2.19 miles

*Nebula leg press*
90 x 15
140 x 15
180 x 12
200 x 10

*Hack Squats*
70 x 10, 10 ,10

*SLDL*(tempo 4-5/1-2/3-4, was on a platform and allowed bar to go all the way down to the tops of my sneakers)
45 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 10

Weighted hanging stretch

Did moderate weights and higher reps today.  Tested my knee and back more than anything.  Left knee was not completely happy with the hack squats, but I did full ROM on the leg presses and was doing deep on the hack squats.  It held up with no pain, just some minor ouchiness/tighness.  Back was actually liking the SLDL today, but I keep the weight lite and went more for the stretch through the hamstrings and back.  We will see how the back feels later. Overall not bad.  Atleast I hit the weights today.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2006)

Im with ya kidney stones are nasty!  I've had em 5 times in my short life so far and hated em every time!!!

But that pain is fast and doesn't last to long....I have to say when I tore my rotator it was the worst b/c the pain lasted for close to 6 months and it took more of a mental affect over physical at one point and totaly destroyed me!  Wont ever deal with that again!!!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 4, 2006)

The heat and humidity are taking their toll on me.  I have no motivation to hit the gym after sweating all day at work. I didn't go last night, but worked my abs at home instead.  I also did some stretching for my back which is feeling much better.  The tightness has really decreased and only getting occasional pains down into the back of my right hip.  Lower back has stopped aching except for a tiny bit on the right side.  I opted to skip the gym tonight.  I'm tired and just not up to going.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Good to take a little time off.  Just don't take as much as I did   I put some tomato pruning tips in my journal after your post.  Take a look.  You still have a couple months of production coming.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 5, 2006)

Finally made it to the gym tonight.  Felt so good to get a really good workout in.  HOwever, I know I will probably take a beating for it.

*Back*

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 20 minutes, 1.14 miles
SLDL 45 x 15

*BO BB rows*
45 x 15
55 x 15
65 x 10 pause +5 (up 3 reps)

*Goodmornings*
45 x 15
55 x 15 (up 3 reps)
65 x 15 (up 3 reps)

*HS High Rows*
45 x 15, 15, 12

*Cable rows*
40 x 12, 15, 12

*Lat pulldowns*(Technogym)
55 x 12, 12
60 x 12

*Rack Deadlift*
65 x 10, 12

*Stretching*
45 minutes

Back felt really good throughout this workout.  I did push it a bit on the good mornings and the deadlifts, but no pain, only tightness.  The deadlifts actually feel really good becuase they stretch the back out.  I have a nice range of motion and one of the "stretches" I did was a deadlift (45 lbs) on a platform and allowed the bar to actually drop past my toes.  We will see how the back feels tomorrow.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Good to take a little time off.  Just don't take as much as I did   I put some tomato pruning tips in my journal after your post.  Take a look.  You still have a couple months of production coming.



The time off feels good, but it is so easy to just say screw it and not return.  I know if I take more than a day or two off, that it harder for me to get back in there.  Plus the numbers on the scale and the image in the mirror make me return.  Thanks for the tips.  I was actually out pruning yesterday evening.  If the weather holds I should have great weather till October.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

yeah...but from what I've seen...that image in the mirror that u see...is a very nice one!

Glad the back is feeling better!  

wow...it's slightly muggy here....nothing compared to what you have to be going thru...and it sux here...of course, I am not used to this....I love the dry heat...


----------



## Devlin (Aug 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...but from what I've seen...that image in the mirror that u see...is a very nice one!
> 
> Glad the back is feeling better!
> 
> wow...it's slightly muggy here....nothing compared to what you have to be going thru...and it sux here...of course, I am not used to this....I love the dry heat...



Thanks, but the abs have partially gone into hiding     I love the weights and have started to dislike cardio, but going to have to suck it up and start back on the hour cardio sessions.  I would love to take my dogs for long walks (2+ miles), but I don't think my youngest can handle it.  I'm scared it will cause her seizures to flare up.   

The humidity here dropped so the last couple days have been bearable.  Did you get your new phone up and going?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

yep..just waiting for you to call... 

How about sprint work? Interval training? I HATE cardio...(see how often I do it???)

especially now that it is nice out...you can run outside...


wow....I've seen more F A T people in the mall this afternoon...
they make me feel rail thin....


----------



## Devlin (Aug 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yep..just waiting for you to call...
> 
> How about sprint work? Interval training? I HATE cardio...(see how often I do it???)
> 
> ...



Ok I got the hint, I will call you at a decent hour (don't think you want me calling now since its not even 930am my time)  

Sprints   Nope.  I hate sprints more than I dislike cardio.  Intervals, maybe.  I prefer the long steady cardio sessions where I keep increasing the speed (on treadmill) or resistance/pace (on bike and eliptical).

Scary isn't when you feel/think you are fat and then you see someone that maks you look/feel thin.  It amazes me how obese some people, especially kids, are.   I just want to shake/smack them and say do you realize you are headed to an early grave.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Scary isn't when you feel/think you are fat and then you see someone that maks you look/feel thin.  It amazes me how obese some people, especially kids, are.   I just want to shake/smack them and say do you realize you are headed to an early grave.


So true!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 6, 2006)

I totally forgot.  I saw the funniest thing at the gym last night.  It earned the guy the dipshit of the year award.  Guy starts loading 45's on the hack squat.  He loads 6 plates on.  One problem....he loads them all on the same side and hack squat sled tips over   He stands there looking at it like  how/why did that happen In the meantime, everyone else is looking at the situation and trying not to bust out laughing. One guy gets himself together and goes over to help right the hack squat and suggests the guy load plates onto each side, keeping machine balanced


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I totally forgot.  I saw the funniest thing at the gym last night.  It earned the guy the dipshit of the year award.  Guy starts loading 45's on the hack squat.  He loads 6 plates on.  One problem....he loads them all on the same side and hack squat sled tips over   He stands there looking at it like  how/why did that happen In the meantime, everyone else is looking at the situation and trying not to bust out laughing. One guy gets himself together and goes over to help right the hack squat and suggests the guy load plates onto each side, keeping machine balanced



I woulda started laughing my ass off LOL...I've had people ion my gym do the same shit and I always point and laugh!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 6, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I woulda started laughing my ass off LOL...I've had people ion my gym do the same shit and I always point and laugh!



The gym was fairly empty, but those of us in the free weight area all turned and staired.  I was one of the closest to him and I wanted to laugh so bad, but I managed to restrain myself, the kid was embarassed enough.  Having a woman laugh at him would have done him in


----------



## Devlin (Aug 6, 2006)

I hit the gym today for cardio.  Back is feeling pretty good.  Just mild tightness/mild DOMS through the entire back so far.  

*Cardio*

*Treadmill*
25 minutes
1.63 miles
HR: 135 average

*REcumbant bike*
20 minutes
Level 3
7.2 miles
HR: didn't check, but sweat was dripping off me  


Ok I will admit I love the bike.  I get on there with headphones on plus a good book and I'm set for a nice ride.  I may switch treadmills and start using one on with a tv so I can watch a movie.  Then I can walk/jog for through an entire movie.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Having a woman laugh at him would have done him in


 

good cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

hey dev! can you hear that?...........................................that's the sound of my phone....NOT ringng.... 

heh...I've tipped a machine before.... 
was the leg press machine..had a goood amount of weight on it...thougt it was bolted to the ground...it wasn't..and was after the last set...unloaded the plates from one side...it tipped over. Some oldguy....walked over: Are yo ok? 
um..yeah.
You should be more careful.
um..yeah..great...thanks....don't you have some pink dumb bells you should be struggling with????


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2006)

great story Dev!! 

how are you doing today?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

she must be busy....in the field...tending to the horsies....


----------



## Devlin (Aug 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> she must be busy....in the field...tending to the horsies....



Actually I was busy picking up supplements, going to the gym, doing laundry, going to the gym.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great story Dev!!
> 
> how are you doing today?



I'm actually doing great.  Back feels fantastic today  HOw are you?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey dev! can you hear that?...........................................that's the sound of my phone....NOT ringng....



Ok Ok I got the message.  I need to walk my dogs, hop in the shower, and then I will call.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I totally forgot.  I saw the funniest thing at the gym last night.  It earned the guy the dipshit of the year award.  Guy starts loading 45's on the hack squat.  He loads 6 plates on.  One problem....he loads them all on the same side and hack squat sled tips over   He stands there looking at it like  how/why did that happen In the meantime, everyone else is looking at the situation and trying not to bust out laughing. One guy gets himself together and goes over to help right the hack squat and suggests the guy load plates onto each side, keeping machine balanced


This is hillarious.  It raises a question that I've always wondered but been too shy to ask.  I thought it might be common knowledge.  How much weight can you leave on one side of the olympic bar and not have it go tipping over.  I realize it depends somewhat on the width between supports, but I was always curious


----------



## Devlin (Aug 7, 2006)

Had a great day at the gym today.  I said I was going to increase cardio and ohh did I.

*Tricep & cardio*(around 12:30pm)

*Warmup*
Treadmill: 15 minutes, 1.21 miles
(walk 4 minutes 3.5-4 mph, jogged 10 minutes 5.5 mph, walk 1 minutes 3.5 mph)
Dips (feet on bench)
BW x 12

*Dips*(feet on bench)
+25 x 10 ds +15 x 6
+25 x 10 ds +15 x 6
+15 x 10 ds +5 x 6

*Rope pressdowns...ss...Overhead rope extensions*
40 x 8...ss...40 x 15
40 x 12...ss...50 x 12
50 x 10...ss...50 x 12

*Recumbant bike*
45 minutes
Level 4, Random setting
16.2 miles

I doubled back to the gym this evening for cardio.

*Cardio*(around 5:30 pm)

*Recumbant bike*
45 minutes
Level 4, manual setting
16.2 miles


----------



## Devlin (Aug 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> This is hillarious.  It raises a question that I've always wondered but been too shy to ask.  I thought it might be common knowledge.  How much weight can you leave on one side of the olympic bar and not have it go tipping over.  I realize it depends somewhat on the width between supports, but I was always curious



I haven't been brave enough to find out how much one can leave on one side of the bar without it tipping


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2006)

good lord...16.2 miles...twice??  I officially feel like shite ...


----------



## Devlin (Aug 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> good lord...16.2 miles...twice??  I officially feel like shite ...




 

Told you in your journal not to look


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It raises a question that I've always wondered but been too shy to ask.  I thought it might be common knowledge.  How much weight can you leave on one side of the olympic bar and not have it go tipping over.  I realize it depends somewhat on the width between supports, but I was always curious



It depends on the width of the support and also how much weight is on each side.  For instance, 3 plates on one side vs none on the other might be enough to tip the bar, but 6 on one side vs 3 on the other wouldn't because the ratios of one side to the other are different.

That said, using a power cage I've put 2 plates on one side with none on the other, and it wasn't close to tipping.  Maybe I should experiment tomorrow and report back.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

do you think the difference could be in the bikes, Dev??  In the one I ride at the gym, I can do about a mile in 5 minutes, but on the one at home, I ride 1 mile in 2.5 minutes...I figured the one on my bike at home was wrong, so when I ride it, I divide my mileage by 2....comments?? I'm not trying to downplay what you did or anything...I think it's awsome that you did 16 miles in 45 minutes!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 8, 2006)

Billie I think the bike definitely plays a role in how many miles you cruise. I can cover more miles on the recumbant than I can on an upright bike.  The resistance on each plays a role too.  I find the same thing with elipticals.  We have about 3 different elipticals at my gym.  The inclines and resistance levels feel different on each brand.  

What I try to do is stick with the same bike, eliptical even treadmill.  That way I'm comparing apples to apples (miles on recumbant bike to miles on the same bike or eliptical or eliptical).  

I find the same thing with some of the cable stations.  20 lbs on one cable does not feel the same on another cable.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree with you, Dev.  On one cable I can do twice as much weight as the other on tricep pressdowns.  I'm sure the bikes are the same way.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

I saw another member of "the family" today.  90 degree curl man.  He's about my size.  Curling 95 lbs.  Did 5 sets this way.  Forearms perpindicular to upper arms.  A little bend of the knees and a rock to get it started.  Curled? No, hoisted with the shoulders to the chest with a little curl at the end for good measure.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 8, 2006)

I felt like crap this morning, but then I couldn't fall asleep last nght so I ended up getting about 2 hours sleep.  I felt really moody and depresed this morning too which I hope was just from lack of sleep.  By mid-afternoon, I felt almost back to myself.  Still made it to the gym for some cardio  

*Cardio*- 35 minutes 

*Treadmill*- 25 minutes
5 minutes @ 3.5
15 minutes @ 5.0
5 minutes @ 3.8-4.0
1.8 miles

*Upright bike*-10 minutes
Level 3
3.9 miles

I cut cardio short becuase it was getting late after a long day at work.  I wasn't happy with the bike today.  I could not get comfy on the bike I picked today, but I wanted to watch Big Brother so I sucked it up for a bit.  I was really happy with the 15 minutes of straight jogging with no rest or pauses.  I think that is the longest period of time I have jogged straight on the treadmill.  My legs held up for it with minimal complaints and the lungs really like the 5.0 mph.  I think I will shoot for adding atleast a minute a day of jogging to the 15 minutes till I can get 30 minutes straight and then work on increasing the speed.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I saw another member of "the family" today.  90 degree curl man.  He's about my size.  Curling 95 lbs.  Did 5 sets this way.  Forearms perpindicular to upper arms.  A little bend of the knees and a rock to get it started.  Curled? No, hoisted with the shoulders to the chest with a little curl at the end for good measure.



 

Don't you just love the entertainment


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 9, 2006)

I've been thinking of trying biking for cardio.  Do any of the models come with a "downhill" setting?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Aug 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I've been thinking of trying biking for cardio.  Do any of the models come with a "downhill" setting?





If you find one, let us know


----------



## Devlin (Aug 9, 2006)

I got done late at work tonight and wanted to get home before dark for a change so no gym tonight.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

hiya Dev! Hope your day is getting better!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 10, 2006)

Day was shorter, but hotter.  The last 2 days I've been working with our new vet and it has been great.  A lot less stress.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 10, 2006)

I skipped the gym tonight, because not only was it storming, but I was hot, tired and worried about possibly having a sick pup at home.  My oldest dog got hold of a dieing bird this morning and before I could get it away from her she ate it, feathers and all   I was very concerned it would not agree with her and wanted to get home to check on her.  She appears fine so far, but the day isn't over yet.  So I worked my abs at home instead in addition to some exercises I did at work.  I skipped "horsey squats."  INstead I  did goat deadlifts and a modified farmers walk with a very sedated goat in 107+ heat index.  We sedated a goat for xrays and he over reacted to it.  When he fell down I ended up picking him up so he could stand again.  The frigging thing weighed about 125-150. Then we had to fashion a sling around it and "walk" it back to it's field.  In reality, the new vet and I carried him.  It was kinda funny seeing 2 petitie women basically carrying a goat that was supposed to be walking  Ohh well, that's lift at my job sometimes. 

*Abs*
Crunches: 25, 25
Lying straight leg raises: 25, 25
R. obique crunches: 25, 25
L. oblique crunches: 25, 25


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

hey! glad I kept reading...'goat walk' 'horsey squats'...I was afraid you were starting to sound like DB and his wacky workouts...


----------



## Devlin (Aug 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! glad I kept reading...'goat walk' 'horsey squats'...I was afraid you were starting to sound like DB and his wacky workouts...



Hey there's nothing wrong with his wacky workouts.  Change is good.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 11, 2006)

Got to the gym tonight for some cardio.  I really need to buckle down to working out everyday.  I'm not happy with myself at all.

*Cardio*-45 minutes

*Treadmill*
35 minutes (4 minutes walking, 16 minutes jogging at 5.0 mph, 15 minutes walking 3.5-4.0 mph)
2.46 miles

*Recumbant bike*
10 mintes
Level 3
2.84 miles

I was happy with the jogging today.  I did add an extra minute of jogging so that was a plus.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 11, 2006)

That's some good cardio, Devlin.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2006)

your being too hard on yourself Dev...everyone needs a break once in a while!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 12, 2006)

They are doing a feature on "John Henry" right now during coverage of the Arlington Million.  He looks OLD.  I guess he is 31.

I think I like The Tin Man in this one


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 12, 2006)

Damn, I wish I would have had a lot of money on that.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> your being too hard on yourself Dev...everyone needs a break once in a while!



Yeah, but I'm literally at the heaviest I have ever been in my life.  Some pounds have got to go.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> They are doing a feature on "John Henry" right now during coverage of the Arlington Million.  He looks OLD.  I guess he is 31.
> 
> I think I like The Tin Man in this one



Lets see...John Henry's date of birth is March 9, 1975.  So he is 31.  He was really starting to show his age, but then recently he was diagnosed with Cushing's Disease.  He was started on medication for it and is looking younger.  I saw him a couple days ago when I was out there to radiograph a goat.  

I didn't get to see the Arlington Million.  Instead I went to The Red Mile and was watching live standardbred racing and similcast racing.  The Adios was raced in PA today.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 12, 2006)

I didn't make it to the gym.  HOwever, I did get in some cardio at the race track.  I ended up walking and jogging a total of about 1.5 miles tonight prior to the races.  Better than nothing.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

Hows it goin Sister Devlin??? Still going like the energizer bunny I see!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Dev.  Just stopping in to say hello!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 13, 2006)

*Arch*-It's going, but slowed down a bit.  Need to get the batteries going again. How are you and the family doing?

*Pylon*-Great to see you in here.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 13, 2006)

Went to the gym for a really good, but long workout.

*Chest & Cardio*

*Treadmill*- 30 minutes
Walk 4 minutes
Jog 17 minutes @ 5.0  
Walk 9 minutes
Miles: 2.25 

*Flat bench*
45 x 15
55 x 15
65 x 10  
55 x 12
45 x 12

*Incline DB press*
15 x 12
20 x 12
15 x 15
10 x 12  

*DB fly...ss...straight arm fly*
10 x 20...ss...5 x 12
15 x 15...ss...5 x 12
20 x 12...ss...5 x 12

*Treadmill*-14 minutes
walk 4 minutes
jog 6 minutes @ 5.5  
walk 4 minutes
Miles: 1.06

*Recumbant bike*-25 minutes
Level 3
Miles: 9

I was really happy with the cardio today.  My lifting showed I have taken too much time off from the weights.  Weights were down so instead went for reps instead.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2006)

looks great Dev!  And as far as the weight goes...we are weighing about the same right now..and it's the smallest I have ever been


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2006)

Excellent w/o Sister Devlin, Don't let the numbers fool ya!!! I would say the batteries have "Re-Charged"!!!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> looks great Dev!  And as far as the weight goes...we are weighing about the same right now..and it's the smallest I have ever been



Thanks Billie.  You are actually weighing less than me right now.   However, it may sound strange, but returning to weighting less than you and FItgirl is an incentive for me.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 14, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o Sister Devlin, Don't let the numbers fool ya!!! I would say the batteries have "Re-Charged"!!!



I think the battery may have beenover charged today when I hit the gym, but that's a good thing.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 14, 2006)

I almost didn't go to the gym today.  I had a dull migraine all morning.  I went to do laundry and felt horrible, sweating, shaking, migraine worse, and felt like I was about to  at any minute.  Came home and layed down for a bit, had some ice tea and started to feel better.   The only thing I can guess is maybe my blood sugar decided to plunge for some reason.  REgardless, started to feel better so went to the gym for cardio.

*Cardio*-1 hour 15 minutes

*Treadmill*- 30 minutes
Walk 4 minutes
jog 25 minutes @ 5.0  
Walk 1 minute
Miles: 2.36  

*Recumbant bike*- 45 minutes
Level 3
Manual setting
Miles: 16.2 

Cardio was fantasric today.  I do not know how I pulled off 25 minutes of straight jogging, no pauses.  I just hit a stride and kept going.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 14, 2006)

On a different note, the office at work is in an uproar.  First we receive news that one of the college girls that works on a farm we go to had devastating news...her sister, who she is extremely close to, was killed in a car accident.  The new secretary gave notice.  The job is not what she expected or just couldn't handle the stress so tomorrow is her last day.  I'm not really surprised, I didn't think she would be able to adjust or handle the job.  So I will be back running the office for a while.  Next, the former office secretary who took over in the accounting office will be out for a few days since her mom went into the hospital.  Last, but not least....my boss's cousin past away yesterday from breast cancer that had spread to her spine, brain,  and lungs.  Boss is heading out later this week for the service.  Thank god the new vet started and she can step in to cover. When it rains, it friggin pours.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 14, 2006)

you should have swam for a few laps, then you could have had your own indoor triathalon


----------



## Devlin (Aug 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> you should have swam for a few laps, then you could have had your own indoor triathalon



Ohh kewl, I didn't think about that  I will have to add that in since we do have an indoor pool at the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

good morning, Ms DEV! Wow...you are right...when it rains...it does pour...sorry to hear about all the loss w/ your co-workers. Was it a full moon this past weekend?
Sounds like it was just a crappy weekend all the way around...

Hope you are doing good. How's the migrane. You feeling better?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm feeling better, but I would feel great if my metabolism would kick in more.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 15, 2006)

I hit the gym again today  Decent workout.  However, I ended up thinking too much when on the treadmill and I kinda sorta made a decision that may bite me in the ass later.  Only time will tell.

*Shoulders & Cardio*

*Treadmill*- 30 minutes
Miles: 2.32
walk 3 minutes @ 3.5
jog 7 minutes @ 5.5
walk 3 minutes @ 3.5
jog 7 minutes @ 5.3
walk 3 minutes @ 3.5
jog 4 minutes @ 5.5
walk 3 minutes @ 3.5 

*SA DB shoulder press*
15 x 12
15 x 12
20 x 10

*Front raises*
10 x 12
10 x 12

*Side raises*
10 x 12
10 x 12

*BO rear raises*
10 x 12
10 x 12

Cardio was good, but legs were not happy.  I had to really push to finish each segment of jogging.  Yesterdays jogging sucked the life out of the legs for today.  Atleast I go through today's cardio and put in decent miles.  I went a little on the light side for shoulders today, but got a decent session in.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

Devlin said:


> I hit the gym again today  Decent workout. However, I ended up thinking too much when on the treadmill and I kinda sorta made a decision that may bite me in the ass later. Only time will tell.
> .


so....that decision was to fly me out for a weekend next weekend? and...don't worry...won't bite..maybe just nibble a little...

But seriously, everything ok?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 15, 2006)

Let's just say someone from my past decided to face my wrath yet again and he felt my evil vindictive side get in a few low blows.  However, that someone got me thinking and may have reopened a door.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 16, 2006)

I feel like I'm back on track.  Diet is getting better.  Water/fluid intake has increased which really sucks sometimes when I'm working in the field and bathrooms are few and fair between  When I stepped on the scale tonight I had dropped 3.5- 4 pounds since I last stepped on the scale on sunday.  I'd like to drop atleast another 6lbs and I'd be thrilled if I could drop another 5 after that.  We will see.  I'm sure I can cut the 6, but the additional 5 could be really tough.

*Cardio*-50-55 minutes
Recumbant bike
45 minutes
Level 3
RPM: 100-125
Heart rate:140-150
Miles: 16.2 

*Track*
Walk: 1/4 mile
Jog: 1/4 miles (2 minutes 10 sec)
Walk: 1/8 mile

The bike was great.  The walking and jogging sucked because my legs were sore, especially my calfs.  It didn't help that I tend to naturally jog at a faster pace on the track then on the treadmill.  Ohh well, the bike work made up for disappointing jogging.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 17, 2006)

I ducked out of work a bit early because I thought I though I had an appointment to work with my trainer.  I was there, but he wasn't   I don't know if we got our signals crossed or what.  Regardless, I am scheduled to train tomorrow night with a different trainer for the hell of it.  So I ended up just doing cardio, but the cardio was split up since I had started cardio just as a warmup.  

*Cardio*-51 minutes total

*Wave*- 6 minutes
Level 5
1.2 miles

*Treadmill*- 15 minutes
3.5 mph
0.86 miles

Break to track down trainer  

*Treadmill*-30 minutes
5 minutes @ 3.5
20 minutes @ 5.1  
5 minutes @ 3.5
Heartrate: min 130; max 160
Miles: 2.3 

Atleast I got in a decent cardio day.  I was really happy to get the 20 minutes at 5.1 mph.  Legs felt good today, but I knew if I took a break during the 20 minutes I wouldn't be able to resume jogging so I sucked it up and kept going.  I did step on the scale before I left and lost another pound  Down to 125lb, 5+ pounds to go.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Let's just say someone decided to face my wrath yet again and he felt my evil vindictive side


Say it aint so, Dev! You aren't the Burner Slasher, are you?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Say it aint so, Dev! You aren't the Burner Slasher, are you?



 

Nope.  I tend to go for low blows


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Let's just say someone from my past decided to face my wrath yet again and he felt my evil vindictive side get in a few low blows. However, that someone got me thinking and may have reopened a door.


wow....guy might receive some of the best make up sex in the near future...
Hey Dev...can I start a fight w/ you? 
Hope you are doing great!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Nope. I tend to go for low blows


hey...there will be absoloutey NO slashing down there!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> wow....guy might receive some of the best make up sex in the near future...
> Hey Dev...can I start a fight w/ you?
> Hope you are doing great!




  He has a lot of making up to do before that happens.  He did leave me a message that he really would like it if I joined him for a couple of things.  His message was really hard to hear, but I think one was a picnic/party with a group of friends.

Burner you live too far a way to pick a good fight with


----------



## Devlin (Aug 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey...there will be absoloutey NO slashing down there!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 18, 2006)

Worked out with different trainer today.  OMG I'm going to be sore tomorrow  We basically did a version of p/rr/s's shock workout, but hit multiple body parts.  We used moderate weights and either a rep count of 15 or timed sets with only a 15 second rest between sets.  

*Quads, Shoulders, Lats, Abs* (RI=15 seconds)
*Warmup*-10 minutes
Treadmill: 0.81 miles
Walked: 3 minutes @ 3.5
Jogged: 7 minutes @ 5.5

*Leg extension*(Technogym)
30 x 15, 15, 15 

*Leg Press*(Technogym)
100 x 15, 15, 15

*Outer thighs*(Technogym)
1 minute x 70lbs ds 60lbs
1 minute x 60lbs ds 50lbs ds 40lbs
1 minute x 40lbs 

*Inner thighs*(hammer strength)
1 minute x 70 ds 60
1 minute x 60 ds 55
1 minute x 55 ds 45

*Seated Hammer curl into shoulder press return arms to side stand, sit= 1 rep*
5 x 1 minute
10 x 1 minute
10 x 1 minute
10 x 1 minute

*Lat pulldown*(Technogym)
50 x 15, 15, 15

*Modified situp*(heels up resting on a step, start with 10lb ball resting on knees, situp, grab ball, return to floor taking arms with ball over head, return ball to knee and repeat without ball, then with ball, etc, etc)
2 minutes no rest between this set and the one below

*Modified crunch*(same as above except butt closer to step and only doing a crunch)
2 minutes 

*Reverse crunch on incline board*
board on second bar from floor x 2 minutes

* workout time: 40-45 minutes without warmup*

I was feeling this workout before I even left the gym.  The stair to my apartment were a bitch


----------



## Trouble (Aug 18, 2006)

Popping into your journal to say "hi" and see how you're doing.  Nice, a little weight loss.

You got a thermometer at home?  Can you record your pulse rate and temperature on wake up for a couple days?  Want to see what your thyroid is doing...  What is your weight at currently (Saturday)?  

Remind this trainer that your recovery is a little slower right now. 

Not so happy to hear about that 8/14 blood sugar crash. Hypoglycemia..from the stress in the office?  Or a missed meal, or this flash from the past that got you upset (or all of the above)?

Don't see meditative walks in your weekly routine.  Lots of cardio and workouts, but what about the brain, when does it get a rest?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 19, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Popping into your journal to say "hi" and see how you're doing.  Nice, a little weight loss.
> 
> You got a thermometer at home?  Can you record your pulse rate and temperature on wake up for a couple days?  Want to see what your thyroid is doing...  What is your weight at currently (Saturday)?
> 
> ...




Thanks Trouble for stopping in.  I really appreaciate it.  

Yes I do have a thermometer so I can start that tomorrow since I;ve already been up and about for a while.  

The 15 second rests seemed just right, but I felt like I would have DOMS set in later.  I felt good waking up this moring.  My DOMS, when I get them, usually set in about 24 hours after the workout.  I may be able to lessen the leg DOMS today since I will be working outside.

The blood sugar crash I'm not sure what triggered that.  At first I thought it was due to the migraine I had gone to bed with the night before and still had upon waking.  It is not uncommon for my migraines to start as a dull headache and then quickly building until it is unbearable and I either feel like  or I end up  for hours.  I had eaten that morning.  I was wondering if for some odd ball reason by body over reacted and produced too much insulin for some reason. 

Medatative rest....Usually when I am on the treadmill I let my mind just wander.  On the bike I read a book and I get lost in the book (the feel like you are in the book).  I try to spend time in the sauna after a workout and thats where I really relax and medatate.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 19, 2006)

Take your migraine issues to the Health section.  We'll address that right quick.  Should be able to stop them cold and keep them from reoccuring.

I have a feeling that there's more going on here with the hypoglycemia than tension and stress - although you have need to learn about stress management.

Those supps I suggested to help get your liver function, did you start them yet?  
Also, did you ask your endo for any of the meds that Jodi helpfully mentioned in your thyroid thread in the Health Section.  Pretty important that you get more active T3 in your system.  

We can discuss it, at your leisure, here.  Don't want to detract from your journal.

Oh, one other item. You get acid reflux or indigestion, say couple times a week or so?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 19, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Take your migraine issues to the Health section.  We'll address that right quick.  Should be able to stop them cold and keep them from reoccuring.
> 
> I have a feeling that there's more going on here with the hypoglycemia than tension and stress - although you have need to learn about stress management.
> 
> ...




If you can stop my migraines you will be the only one in 30 years that will have achieved that. 

Stress, got a lot of that. Needless to say, I have a lot going on and very few knew everything that is stressing me.   The gym is ususally were I can release some of it.  Glucose/insulin problems do run in the family.  My mom was hypogycemic when she was in her 20'-30's and now that she is in her late 60's she has type 2 diabetes.  My maternal grandmother also had type 2 diabetes.  

I started the sam-e and vitamin E as soon as you suggested it.  I have both on hand at all times, believe it or not for my dog.    I haven't gotten into the endo yet.  Insurance and $$$ are both issues at the moment.

Acid reflux or indigestion---I rarely get either.

On a side note, I forgot to weigh in at the gym yesterday.  However, when I stepped on the scale friday, I was at 125.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 19, 2006)

No gym tonight.     I do have mild DOMS in the quads and abs, but nothing that bad.  Going to do some cleaning and go to bed early after relaxing while watching tv.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2006)

Devlin said:


> If you can stop my migraines you will be the only one in 30 years that will have achieved that.



I'd like to try to stop your migraines -


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Say it aint so, Dev! You aren't the Burner Slasher, are you?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'd like to try to stop your migraines -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2006)

Devlin said:


>



I don't like being laughed at -


----------



## Devlin (Aug 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I don't like being laughed at -



Sorry, I was laughing because the suggestion is only a temporary fix.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 20, 2006)

What is your height, Devlin?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 20, 2006)

Trouble said:


> What is your height, Devlin?



I'm 5'4".  My body fat, using the handheld electro thing, has been running between 19-20.5%.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 20, 2006)

Need to know sleeping habits:  time to bed, time you arise, total hours of sleep nightly, differences in patterns between weekdays and weekends.  How do you feel when you wake up?  Tired and sluggish, or do you feel energized?  Do you get a little zip when you first wake up?  When you go to bed, how long does it take for you to fall asleep?

Have you sleep habits shifted (time going to bed, quality, quantity) over the last 6-8 months?  Do you feel the need to nap in the afternoon?  When is your energy the highest?  Morning or evening.  

Also, do you do your cardio on an empty stomach?  First thing in the morning?  Only in the afternoon?     Need to know now much water you consume, daily.  Also, please send me a list of the supps you take. 

Thanks for the continued feedback. I'll try not to be too intrusive in your journal.  

Primary health and wellness goals: 

improve energy status
reduce stress levels and raise stress response threshold
reduce/negate headaches (vascular/cluster)


----------



## Devlin (Aug 21, 2006)

Ended up taking off from the gym on sunday too. My quads were still a bit sore as were abs.  I also didn't feel up to going.  Figured an extra day off wouldn't hurt.  I did make it today for a long session.

*Chest & Cardio*

*Treadmill*- 20 minutes
3 minutes @ 3.5
15 minutes @ 5.3
2 minutes @ 3.8
Miles: 1.61

*Flat bench press*
45 x 20
65 x 10
65 x  8
45 x 10

*Decline DB press ss Decline DB Fly*
15 x 15...ss...15 x 15
15 x 15...ss...15 x 15
20 x 12...ss...20 x 8, 8

*Cable fly*
10 x 15
12.5 x 12
12.5 x 12

*Recumbant bike*- 30 minutes
Level: 3
Miles: 10.8

*Track*
Brisk walk: 1 mile

*Crunches with 8lb ball*
2 minutes

*Oblique crunches*
25 to each side

*Laying leg raises*
25

I've lost a lot of weight on the bench.  Most likely becuase I haven't lifted as routinely as I was and becuase I've cut a lot of calories in order to drop some pounds.  The cardio, however, was good.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Sorry, I was laughing because the suggestion is only a temporary fix.



I know, but it's all I can do, sorry i'm not a doctor



OH, and I was  about being


----------



## Trouble (Aug 21, 2006)

>Sleeping habits....I usually go to bed between 10pm and 11:25pm. On average I get 5-6 hours sleep a night. On my days off, I still tend to go to bed at the same time, but sleep till about 7:30-8am which gives me 8-9 hours sleep. On work days, I have difficulty waking up and feel sluggish, but rested after about 45 minutes I feel "awake". When I go to bed, I usually fall right to sleep. I'd say I'm usually asleep within about 10-15 minutes.

See BulkMeUps Journal, my long assed reply, starts with sleep habits.  His are like yours, 'cept you get less sleep.  Shoot for 8 hrs each night, no diff weekdays and weekends, keep it nice and constant.  No sleeping in past 7am.

Your fore

My sleeping habits have shifted in the last few months. I was going to bed a bit later too so i was averaging 4-5 hours sleep.

THIS is why you put on that weight, girl.  Did it to myself as well, working longassed hours this spring.

>I tend to do cardio in the evening after work and I would say my tummy is empty when I do cardio, because i tend to not eat for 3-4 hours prior to leaving work. 

No, no, no.  Must make and consume a PWO and post WO shake, no question, this is causing your hypoglycemia, when coupled with sleep issues.

>On my days off, I do cardio in the mid- morning, but I don't feel as if I have the same energy as in the evenings.

Thats because you're already hypo when you wake up (late).  Fix that, make sure you get to bed earlier and sleep in only to 6:30am.

>Water...I have to estimate how much I consume since I don't always keep track of it. On average, I'd say I consume about 64 ounces a day.

Not good enough. Your sleep problems are also dehydration related = I am positive of this.

My stress level dropped a bit since my (deleted personal stuff).  Need to develop and use an arsenal of stress management techniques.

My migranes tend to centered around my   (deleted personal stuff).

This is tough, very very common problem, your headaches are centered around low progesterone and probably low estrogen as well.  Magnesium, taurine, GABA, maybe a little potassium, depends on your blood work.  My guess is that you have chronic low blood pressure, and on occasion, with low blood sugar, it tanks, and you nearly pass out, or feel very dizzy.

Digestive enzyme, TMG, inositol and choline are necessary.  Add selenium.  Its the lack of it that caused your tumor, along with low glutathione.  Too bad I didn't happen along sooner, we could avoided that unpleasantness.

You're not going to like this notion.  Your problems are caused in part by your hormone jumps with your ring and patch.  

Taurine and GABA plus magnesium citrate will do wonders for you.  Try small amounts of ALCAR for energy as well.


Supplements:
Vitamine E: 400 x 2
Sam-e: 400 mg minimum, increase to 600 in two weeks
Fish Oil: 1200mg 2x/day
Calcium + vitamine D: 1800 mg + 600 IU a day
Glucosamine hcl/ Chrodroitin sulfate/ MSM: 100mg/ 800 mg/ 334 mg a day
Kelp: 150 mcg a day
Ester C: 500mg a dose, 3 grams per day minimum
Tyrosine: 500 mg a day
Zinc: 30-50 mgs mg a day (2 doses)
Taurine: 500  mg per dose, 4-6 doses per day MINIUMUM
selenium, 100 mcg per day, taken with vitamin E (second dose)

This is where you are lacking majorly:

B2, B6, B12 - see bulkmeups journal for dosing.  B2 for those headaches will work wonders.  Add Super Enzymes (BMUs journal) as well. 3-4 times per day with meals.

The sam-w and improved sleep will slowly peel the weight off you, along with meditative walks - see BMUs journal on this as well.

NEVER, NEVER go without a meal, esp before exercise or early in the morning.

Add NAC to your supps list in about 1 month.  In 6 months, you can try dropping back to just L methionine.

Get your thyroid meds changed, per our discussion.  Get a second opinion on BC alternatives.

Time to axe those headaches.  There are inflammation based.  See my comments on beta glucans and bran fiber for shakes, you need it as well.

Chew on that reply, give me feeback.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 21, 2006)

Interesting, thanks Trouble. I will need to re-read that a few times to absorb it all, but I will incorporate your suggestions.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice w/out, Dev.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 21, 2006)

I can give you a few pointers on your workouts, if you want.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 22, 2006)

Trouble said:


> I can give you a few pointers on your workouts, if you want.




That I would really like.  I did a full cycle of P/RR/S and loved it.  I achieved nice gains, but I was also gaining weight during the cycle.  Towards the very end I hurt my back. I knotted up a deep muscle right along the right side of my spine and could feel it all the way down to my right hip.  I managed to get it to loosen up through chiropractic adjustment, electrostimulation (Tens unit), massage and stretching.  It took about 3 weeks total to get it back to 100%, but did it without taking more than advil.  However, the sore back caused me to cut back on lifting and when I returned to lifting I decided to go lighter with higher reps.  PLus I had also started to cut calories and just don't feel I can move the higher weights that I was.

At this point, dropping a few pounds (10-15lbs total) and decreasing body fat are more of a priority.  Increasing the cardio-vascular endurance is another goal secondary to the cut.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 22, 2006)

Take a look at my photos.  I am just under 135-137 lbs (fluctuated daily) in those shots, at a height of 5'5" - not that much taller than you.  Body fat was about 12-14% (estimated, by two methods).  I can pull and push reasonably well.  My point is that weight means little other than serving as a relative measure.  Lean mass is what you need to regulate metabolism.  More weight isn't necessarily a bad thing.  In order to loose fat, you really need to increase lean muscle mass, which consume energy.  Cutting back on carbs tends to cause a resistance to fat loss.

Once you get circadian cycle disruption, stress control / metabolic shortages and energy needs addressed, you'll find your inflammation issues (including ease of getting injured and those headaches) will diminish.  You can drop fat mass and add lean mass - end up looking great..regardless of what the scale reads.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 22, 2006)

There are days like today, when I dislike being a woman who is sensitive to hormone changes.  I just started the dreaded PMS. I usually handle it pretty well, but when my boss is being scattered brained and grumpy it makes life difficult on a normal day let alone when hormones fluctuating.  Boss was actually worse than a woman with his moods, changing his mind 3 times in less than a minute  Needless to say it was getting to me today so I vented to the office dog.  no one else was around, but the dog and the dog doesn't talk back so it was perfect and I felt better.  I did go to the gym after work.

*Cardio*- 1 hour

*Treadmill*-30 minutes
4 minutes @ 3.5
21 minutes @ 5.1 
5 minutes @ 3.8
Miles: 2.36
Heart rate: 170 max

*Recumbant bike*-30 minutes
Level: 3
Miles: 10.8 

*Suana*
20 minutes of relaxing/medatating

I felt really, really good when I left the gym.  I was drenched in sweat, but I was relaxed.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 22, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Take a look at my photos.  I am just under 135-137 lbs (fluctuated daily) in those shots, at a height of 5'5" - not that much taller than you.  Body fat was about 12-14% (estimated, by two methods).  I can pull and push reasonably well.  *My point is that weight means little other than serving as a relative measure. * Lean mass is what you need to regulate metabolism.  More weight isn't necessarily a bad thing.  In order to loose fat, you really need to increase lean muscle mass, which consume energy.  Cutting back on carbs tends to cause a resistance to fat loss.



 Sorry, but your comments about weight being a relative measure were very similar to comments my ex made to me this weekend.  Actually he pretty much yelled at me to forget trying to drop weight, that I looked great and he could see significant increases in muscle mass as well as muscle definition.  Will I stop trying to drop weight? Not really.  I still want to drop atleast 5-6 more pounds (get back down to 120).  Once I get to 120 I will work on maintaining that weight while increasing lean muscle and decreasing body fat.  



			
				Trouble said:
			
		

> Once you get circadian cycle disruption, stress control / metabolic shortages and energy needs addressed, you'll find your inflammation issues (including ease of getting injured and those headaches) will diminish.  You can drop fat mass and add lean mass - end up looking great..regardless of what the scale reads.



Stress was definitely the trigger for the weight gain.  Looking back, I know what the exact trigger was.  That trigger is still looming a bit in the background, but I hope to put it away in another month or two.  Decreasing stress will make a huge difference and slowly some of the other stress is resolving itself.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 23, 2006)

Madam, you are completely glossing over my points.

POOR SLEEP HYGIENE was your first transgression.

Dietary issues contributed.

Stress response threshold (the point at which stress response fails to be countered by stress repair/mitigation chemistry in the CNS and other tissues) rose due to poor sleep and perhaps increased emotional stress - but then again, you have no active mechanism for stress "deloading".

Excess fat and reduced basal metabolism rate, coupled with glucose tolerance drop and concurrent ion (magnesium and taurine) deficit in tissues cause water retention.  That may easily count for several pounds of your present bodymass.

Increased lean muscle mass burns calories more effectively than you can lose fat mass by shorting calories.  You Madam, are stuck in the fuckchop social conditioning of the societally preferred bodytype ideal for women - the fat skinny look.

Your ex says rightly - you don't see the extra muscle on your frame, but its quite evident in the photo progression you posted in your gallery.  You look far more healthy than you did at your lower muscle, lower fat, lower bodymass weight last January.

There is no magic in a single mass reading.  I and other health and wellness pundits suggest to our clients to hide their scales, to use them just once a month at best, as a relative progress tracker. 

Moreover, when we work with clients to help them meet strength goals, we do not talk about weight gain and weight loss, nor of some target weight.  We talk of lean muscle mass increase concordant with strength goal achievement.  Inevitably, there is fat loss as muscle strength and hypertrophy begin to evidence over time (often rapidly in our clients - a matter of months, not years).

Critical muscle mass is a _primary controlling factor_ for health and wellness for wimmin every bit as much as for men.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2006)

Dev.

How are ya sweetie!  I see you're having trouble with dropping some pounds.  I'm trying to catch up so bear with me.  Do you think you have a good idea of what to do now?  Forgive me for not looking back, but where do you sit right now?  I thought I remembered not too long ago, you were right there with me????

I'll be following along with you sweetie


----------



## Devlin (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trouble*- Points taken.  I will correct my sleep habits, clean up the diet, work on stress management, and work on by passing the scale. Question, what is the significance of body temp being 98.0-98.1 upon waking in the AM? 

*Fitgirl*- I sent you a pm with an update.  As of this evening, I'm sitting right at 126.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 23, 2006)

I actually got to the gym somewhat early this evening, but I cut the cardio a bit short to give my legs a little break.  Plus I will be working with a trainer tomorrow and not sure what body parts he will want to hit.  

*Cardio*- 50 minutes

*Treadmill*-35 minutes
5 minutes @ 3.7
10 minutes @ 5.5  
1 minute @ 3.5
4 minutes @ 3.8
10 minutes @ 5.3
5 minutes @ 3.8
Miles: 2.71

*Recumbant bike*-15 minutes
Level: 3
Miles: 5.4

*Sauna*
30 minutes

Hamstrings felt like they were getting tight while jogging, but worked through it.  Heart rate is maxing out at 170 right after jogging and maxing out at 155 when on the bike.  I really need to get a heart rate monitor instead of relying on the handheld sensors on the treadmill and bike.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 23, 2006)

glad to see you getting some help/feedback Dev!  Remember....we could ALL use some extra sleep and stress management


----------



## Devlin (Aug 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> glad to see you getting some help/feedback Dev!  Remember....we could ALL use some extra sleep and stress management



Thanks Billie.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 24, 2006)

No gym tonight.  Instead I left work early and drove up to Louisville to see Red before he left for the airport.  It's pretty much official   , Red (my ex) and I are getting back together.  Unfortanetly, he left today for another tour in Iraq   , but hopefully if all goes according to plan, it will be a short tour as well as his last tour.  It won't be easy for either of us while he is away, but atleast we can chat online frequently.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, lots going on in this journal.  I see  you've brought one of the heavy hitters in, too.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 24, 2006)

1. Don't know what your resting HR is, but I guessed at 60 bpm.

Thats puts your anaerobic threshold at 167-174 bpm @ 85-90% effort.

If there is an elliptical trainer at your gym, you should use it for HITT workouts, 20-25 min, with a 5 min cooldown and warmup, for interval training for GPP, as you work on improving sleep habits (which I need to do as well) and we start to discuss meditation, deep relaxation, and visualization for stress management.

Your running isn't providing you with the benefits you want for fat burning.  We want to slide effort back and forth, seasaw, across that anaerobic threshold for a 45s to 1 min, then slide it back down and ramp up intensity, in one min increments (settings of resistance, at constant peddling rate, of say 150 on your elliptical). You should peak, then drop it back down, work you way back up to max (which is 16 on the elliptical I use, I start at 6, but first off, I started at 1 to warm up).  You strive for 2-3 peakings per workout.

Now, this is the cool part.  Peddle backwards half the time.  We want the posterior chain engaged as though you were walking downhill.  This increases glucose utilization and improves glucose tolerance via cardio, faster than forward locomotion. Has to do with the relative size of the muscles involved and the proximity to fat mass.

2.  HR monitors should go on sale shortly; you really should purchase one.

3.  How do I put this delicately...?  You and Red are going to consider attending couples counseling when he returns and before you set up home again together, I hope.  Repeat tours of the ME are a physical and emotional trial, a polyglot of extreme stress and loneliness.  Men and women soldiers, regardless of duty type, aren't in very good shape when they return.  The heat shock stress alone is killer, and thats the very least that most face.  Red will need to readjust to civvie life again, and will need periods of time by himself, to adjust, even if he is desparate to spend as much time with you as possible.  He won't have had *any* privacy or time to himself for many months.  The armed forces, sorry to say, have dumped the responsibility of social and emotional acclimation for returning soldiers on local community service programs - city and state programs that are already cash-starved, d overburdened, and understaffed.  Might be best to let him accomodate slowly when he returns; well before then, you should bring up this point of counseling.  He won't be happy, but discussion needs to take place on values, priorities, responsiblities, and couple outcomes - joint life goals, brokered between you in terms of priorities.  Can't do it all at once.  The couple that do best together, the longest, have an equal share in both burdens and rewards.  Nuff said.  Pardon my intrusion on this personal space.

4.  I'd like you to add grapefruit to your daily diet; I'd also like you to purchase aromatic grapefruit oil, and use it like an inhalant.  We are going to nudge your cAMP levels up, and nudge your energy levels up. You should use the inhalant before cardio and resistance training.

5.  Daily walks.  Even if just for 20 min, it should be part of your daily routine.  I enumerate the benefits and suggest the reasoning for it, and the use of mood directing music, during cardio.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=68253

Trance / relaxing music should be used with alternating periods of quiet meditation, and for visualization.  I'll be checking back here to discuss meditation techniques soon.

6.  Please begin to post wake up heart rate, please.  We need a baseline to assess progress for stress management.  Also begin to log your sleep patterns, if you will please.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank Trouble.

1. I have't kept track of resting heart rate, but will start.  

Eliptical: I have to watch which one I use at my gym.  A couple of them bother my left knee for some reason.  I think it is due to the degree of the ramp of the elipical's (we have EFX elipitcal cross trainers mostly).  As long as I decrease the ramp I can handle the elitpical.  

Jogging/Treadmill: I have been hitting the treadmill and jogging a lot because I would like to be able to do a 5k or more with ease.  I have set a goal to be able to do a 5k in 20 minutes or less.  

2. Picked up a heart rate monitor today.  The one I got can store multiple workouts and can transfer the data onto my computer (I hope it works).

3.  Techinically Red is a marine, however, he is not over in Iraq with the military.  He is there with a government contracted security company.  His life is much different than the military life over there.  His life is not as regimented and has more perks such as non military living quarters, almost unlimited internet access and other things that are not coming to mind right now.  He has access to counselors and docs and if he gets too stressed they give him leave to come home.  We get lots of chances to talk online, discuss many things from everyday life to the future, and he checks in here too   .   This tour is scheduled to be about 14 weeks long.  

4. Will check out the grapefruit and grapefruit oil.

5. I keep telling myself I need to add some of my Enya cd's to my mp3 player, but it keeps slipping my mind.

6. Will try to get the waking heart rate and will try to journal sleep patterns.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2006)

hey hottie!
sorry haven't bene able to keep up w/ the journal....been busy...actually WORKING to earn my paycheck....and not had access to a computer....
will be back in a few days to get back on track.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 24, 2006)

Eliptical: I have the same problem (as do a horde of other users) with the EFX ellipticals. Plus, ours breaks down frequently (flywheel brake problems).

Jogging/Treadmill: I have set a goal to be able to do a 5k in 20 minutes or less.  

Yes, m'am, this maybe, but you are taxing your energy stores with your current stress load and sleep problems.  Reduce the ramp, back off on the resistance, or shorten the duration when the HR drives up above 65 at the end of your workout. 

http://walking.about.com/od/fitness/a/intensity1005.htm

>Techinically Red is a marine, however, he is not over in Iraq with the military.  He is there with a government contracted security company.  

This is, in fact, a much higher paying job, with fewer casualties...however, he still has the heat stress, and the living conditions aren't great, just better than your avg grunt sees.  Still will have physical and emotional stresses to deal with, no matter how well paid he is..plus, whatever chemistry caused your initial breakup needs attention.  

> keep telling myself I need to add some of my Enya cd's to my mp3 player, but it keeps slipping my mind.

*burst out laughing* (1+1=2)  Ha! That's why you keep blockering her from mind.  Enya would not be first choice for cardio, and hardly my first choice for relaxation.  Bleh.

Please read my sticky on belly breathing in the Health Section.  I will add more, as need arises here.  You are good incentive for me to build up the meditation, visualization and relaxation guides in my section.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2006)

hmmm...grapefruit, and grapefruit oil....*runs to add to grocery list*


----------



## Devlin (Aug 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Wow, lots going on in this journal.  I see  you've brought one of the heavy hitters in, too.



 

Never a dull moment   Not sure how I got so lucky with getting the heavy hitter in here, but I'm very grateful for the help and guidance.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> hmmm...grapefruit, and grapefruit oil....*runs to add to grocery list*


----------



## Devlin (Aug 25, 2006)

I am so glad I took yesterday off from the gym.  I had a fantastic,kick ass workout with my new trainer tonight.

*Cardio + Weights*- 57 minutes

*Stairs*(21 up)
5 minutes

*Lunges ss Stairs*- NO RI
+20 pounds x 40 ft...ss...1 round trip on stairs
+20 pounds x 40 ft...ss...1 round trip on stairs
+20 pounds x 40 ft...ss...1 round trip on stairs

*Pushups ss Stairs*
1 minute...ss...1 round trip on stairs
1 minute...ss...1 round trip on stairs
1 minute...ss...1 round trip on stairs

*Walk*
1/8 miles

*Reverse curl on incline board*
2nd rack from floor x 5 minutes

*Situps*
5 minutes

*Butt Buster*(Lifefitness) RI= 30 seconds
SL 5 plates x 10, 10, 10

*Abductors (outer thights)*(Lifefitness)RI= 30 seconds
60 ds 50 ds 40 x 1 minute total
40 x 1 minute 
40 ds 30 x 1 minute total

*Lat pulldowns*(Technogym) RI= 30 seconds
50 x 15, 15
40 x 15

*Tricep pushdowns*(Technogym) RI=30 seconds
3 x 20 x 1 minute

*Bicep curls*(Technogym) RI=30 seconds
15 x 1 minute
10 x 1 minute
5 x 1 minute

OMG this workout kicked my butt.   My whole body felt this workout  I'm betting I will be feeling it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2006)

Devlin said:


> *Stairs*(21 up)
> *Lunges ss Stairs*- NO RI
> *Pushups ss Stairs*
> *Butt Buster*(Lifefitness) RI= 30 seconds
> ...



Figuratively and literally.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Ms. D!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Figuratively and literally.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Ms. D!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 26, 2006)

well seems your doin great as always!

hows the plants hangin in?  My tomatoes all died with me working so much no time to water em!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2006)

murderer!!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> well seems your doin great as always!
> 
> hows the plants hangin in?  My tomatoes all died with me working so much no time to water em!






			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> murderer!!!!!



 


Busy as always is more like it.  

My tomatoes are more than making up for your dieing.  I have one plant that is taller than me (I'm 5'4")  Actually I have to prune some of the tomatoes back because they were overtaking my balcony.  I have them a bit more manageable, but they still are growing over the railing.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 26, 2006)

Did I mention my legs are killing me today  The DOMS kicked into my quads mid morning, but my calfs were hurting first thing this morning


----------



## Devlin (Aug 27, 2006)

It's a very sad day today.  I'm sure most of you have heard about the plane that crashed this morning killing 49 of 50 people on board.  The plane crashed just a few miles from my apartment.  They are saying many people on board were local kentuckians and I'm hoping and praying no one I know was on board.  Regardless, my thoughts and prayers go out to all of the familes affected by the crash.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 27, 2006)

Decided another day of rest was in order.  My calfs and quads were still killng me.  Walking helped, but knew I could not pull off cardio today.  I did run a couple of errands, but that was just about it besides watching the all day reporting of the plane crash.  So far, I knew of, but didn't know personally  atleast one person on board the plane.  This is not only a huge event for the country, but especially for this area where the six degrees of seperation really apply.  PLus the airport sits in a very busy area, right along 2 major traffic routes and by the famous Keeneland Racetrack.  I drive by the airport everyday when I go to and from work.  If I had been scheduled to work, I could have been driving by when or very shortly after the plane crashed.  It is a very sobering thought, but life does go on.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey you! Well, glad then you had the day off.
speaking for all of us...we're kinda fond of you here.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

D

Rest is good.  Glad you're doing well!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey you! Well, glad then you had the day off.
> speaking for all of us...we're kinda fond of you here.....




Thanks.  I'm kinda fond of the crew here too.  It was eerie when I drove by the crash site this morning.  I had the same feeling when I drove by the crash site as I did the first time I drove back to the Meadowlands Racetrack in NJ after 9/11 and the Towers were gone and it their place was the single beam of light towards the sky.  It just makes you appreciate life and family/friends even more and to live each day to the fullest.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> D
> 
> Rest is good.  Glad you're doing well!



 I actually took 3 days off.  Saturday I did not get done work in time to make it to the gym.  Sunday I was too friggin sore and yesterday I felt like crap for half the day.  Feeling better today and plan to hit the gym this evening after work.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Did I mention my legs are killing me today  The DOMS kicked into my quads mid morning, but my calfs were hurting first thing this morning




Sometimes I regret my choice of a username...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Sometimes I regret my choice of a username...



Well what if she said, the DOMS really kicked into my glutes today?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have the WORST DOMS in my ass today...

seriously though Dev...stuff like that really does make you appreciate life a lot more....I'm glad you are doing okay, and we all love you, girl!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

'ello, 'ello...y'all need to strip, and lie down...ol Mike and his magic fingers will work everything out....


----------



## Devlin (Aug 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Sometimes I regret my choice of a username...


----------



## Devlin (Aug 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Well what if she said, the DOMS really kicked into my glutes today?





			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I have the WORST DOMS in my ass today...




Well it seems Billie took that line  

*Billie*-It certainly does and it makes family and friendships even more special.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> 'ello, 'ello...y'all need to strip, and lie down...ol Mike and his magic fingers will work everything out....


----------



## Devlin (Aug 29, 2006)

I got o the gym tonight  

*Cardio & Abs*- 1 hour 5 minutes

*Treadmill*-35 minutes
3 minutes @ 2.5
2 minutes @ 3.8
20 minutes @ 5.5  
1 minute @ 3.0
9 minutes @ 3.8
Miles: 2.71 
Max HR: 175 (93%)
Min HR: 152 (81%)

*Recumbant bike*-30 minutes
Level 3
Miles: 10.8 miles
Max HR: 146 (78%)
Min HR: 138 (73%)

*Crunches*
+10lbs x 50

*Bicycles*
20, 20, 30

*Lying leg raises on decline board 2nd rack from floor*
15, 15, 15

*Sauna*
20 minutes

Another good cardio session.  I believe that is the longest I have jogged at 5.5 mph.  Abs were feeling the crunches and leg raises today.  Overall feeling pretty good.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Well what if she said, the DOMS really kicked into my glutes today?





b_reed23 said:


> I have the WORST DOMS in my ass today...



You are two seriously messed up women, which is an attribute that I can appreciate.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hiya Ms. D!
You are better than I! Had too many things to do after work this afternoon before had to go to the other office.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You are two seriously messed up women, which is an attribute that I can appreciate.


 

you don't even know the half of it


----------



## Devlin (Aug 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya Ms. D!
> You are better than I! Had too many things to do after work this afternoon before had to go to the other office.




Excuses, excuses  

 I know how things can pile up after work preventing one from getting to the gym.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> you don't even know the half of it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> you don't even know the half of it



Yeah sweetie....you're just scratchin the surface!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


>




That's right, DOMS.  Be afraid.  Be very afraid.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> 'ello, 'ello...y'all need to strip, and lie down...ol Mike and his magic fingers will work everything out....



Sometimes you wish we really did have (ionizing beam) transporters...

OK, now we have to talk..

When you  push your heartrate past 95-90%, you are moving into the anaerboic damage threshold for CNS and muscle.  Very counterproductive for conditioning, Devlin.  If you could back it off just a hair...  and add those 20-30 min meditative walks, you would be much better off.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2006)

Trouble said:


> When you  push your heartrate past 95-90%, you are moving into the anaerboic damage threshold for CNS and muscle.  Very counterproductive for conditioning, Devlin.  If you could back it off just a hair...  and add those 20-30 min meditative walks, you would be much better off.
> 
> Just a suggestion.



Depending on her shape this may or may not be true for her.

Some people are so well conditioned that in order for them to achieve any gains they need to train in the 90%+ range.

But most will achieve results in the 60-70 range.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 30, 2006)

"Some people are so well conditioned that in order for them to achieve any gains they need to train in the 90%+ range."

That is an incorrect - and a misleadingly destructive - statement.  

You meant:  some people have a low (impaired) energy efficiency, that in order to loose weight, they have to exert themselves more than many others do.

I have repeatedly asked for Devlin to post her early morning HR, a marker for conditioning.  She is under a lot of stress and has little or no relaxation built into her day.  Trust me, if she were well conditioned, her heart rate would drop very quickly after exertion.  

To maximize fat loss, she should maintain an intensity level of 60-75% of  maximum heart rate.  Higher than 85% is pushing across the anaerobic max threshold and compromising an _aerobic training _workout.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2006)

Trouble said:


> "Some people are so well conditioned that in order for them to achieve any gains they need to train in the 90%+ range."
> 
> That is an incorrect - and a misleadingly destructive - statement.
> 
> ...



Well then someone had better change the books in the sport medicine degree program b/c thats what they say.  Marathon runners who regularly train miles upon miles a day have to train harder and longer to achieve their results...

And did I not say to train in the 60-70% range?  You re-state it as if i hadn't just posted it...


----------



## Devlin (Aug 30, 2006)

Is it safe to come out  

 Sorry DB and Trouble.  I got the feeling that was a bit of a heated discussion while I was working today.  

*Trouble*-I understand what you are saying.  I keep forgetting to take my heart rate in the am when I wake up, but will really try to get it for you.  I do sleep really heavy, (yes I am one of those that could sleep through a bomb going off) and it takes me a few minutes to get my bearings when I wake up.  I also have to sit up with my feet hanging for a minute before standing up or I get dizzy.  Cardio....Here is the 'problem' I have when I get on the treadmill.  When walking at 3.0-3.5 mph my hear rate is running around 135.  When I jog at 5.0-5.5 mph my heart rate will climb up to between 150-174.  I can maintain that heart rate for 20 minutes or more, not be extremely winded and carry on a conversation while jogging.  When I drop down to a walk, my heart rate drops down to 135 or so in about a minute, 2 minutes at the most.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 30, 2006)

Today was an interesting cardio day.  I had planned to do my usually split of treadmill and recumbant bike.  Instead I got watching a movie and stayed on the treadmill.

*Cardio*- 1 hour

*Treadmill*
5 minutes @ 3.5
10 minutes @ 5.5
5 minutes @ 4.0
15 minutes @ 5.3
5 minutes @ 4.0
5 minutes @ 5.3
5 minutes @ 5.0
10 minutes @ 3.5
Miles: 4.63
Heart rate: Max 174 (93%); Average 154 (82%) 
In 150-168 zone for 18 minutes

I felt really energized after this.  My lungs held up with no problem, my legs started to get really tired.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 30, 2006)

I just realized that my heart rate monitor is not recording my true minimum heart rate during the session.  It is only recording the average.  I will try to note my true minimums from now on.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 31, 2006)

I cut back on cardio today and added in some lifting.  

*Cardio & Back*

*Treadmill*-30 minutes
3 minutes @ 3.0
7 minutes @ 4.0
10 minutes @ 5.0
5 minutes @ 4.1
5 minutes @3.5
Miles: 2.08
Heart rate: max: 162 (86%), average: 139 (74%), 9+ minutes in the 150-168 range


*BB Pullovers*
30 x 12, 12, 12

*Bentover DB Rows*
25 x 12, 12, 12

*WG pulldowns ss Underhanded pulldowns*
55 x 12...ss...55 x 12
55 x 12...ss...55 x 12
55 x 12...ss...55 x 12

*Cable rows*
55 x 12, 12, 12

My legs were a little tired today, but not bad.  The lifting felt good and reminded me I need to get back to lifting.  There are just 2 problems with getting back to liftinf like I was.  The first problem is, the next week and a half I will be busy at work taking radiographs.  Doesn't sound like a big deal except it involves atleast 32 radiographs per horse, minimum of 2 horses per day and up to 5 a day which results in me wearing a lead shield for a minimum of an hour straight and up to 3 hours straight.  The radiograohs also involve lots of repetitive up and down from a squating position.  I'm praying for cool weather   The second problem is after the couple weeks of radiographs comes the horse sales that I will be working.  A week and a half to 2 weeks of showing yearling thoroughbreds to prospective buyers.   These yearlings can be high strung and strong so no working out hard since I can't take the chance of being sore from the gym.  Why do I work the sales if it can be dangerous? The money is too good to pass up.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

Dev, you can't fool us by giving all the terrible horse shit you have to go through in the next couple of weeks (no pun intended).  We know you love it 

Workouts are looking great as always!

Don't mind that "Trouble" Character.  She's just your typical INTJ.   Full of self confidnece and is a perfectionest as well as being a strong systems builder.   Trouble is OK by me and seems to fit the INTJ label much better than the rest of the folks on IM that tested into that category.  In fact, I am suprised by all the people that claim to have her same categorical match.  It seemed to be the most popular.  Trouble, I think you are more of an E, like me, than an I.  I also think you are very intelligent and experienced in the advice you give.  What do you think? (sorry about asking Q's in your journal, Dev)


----------



## Devlin (Sep 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Dev, you can't fool us by giving all the terrible horse shit you have to go through in the next couple of weeks (no pun intended).  We know you love it
> 
> Workouts are looking great as always!



 You aren't supposed to tell.    I do enjoy it overall, but the radiographs are a pain in the butt and exhausting.  The sale is tiring too because I have to be up between 330-4 am and work 12+ hours with lots of walking.  The yearlings can be dangerous and a fair number of people get hurt every year, some critically during the sale.  Sometimes it's not the horses you are showing, but others from other barns that cause the injuries.  Some of these yearlings have been routinely hit with anabolic steriods making the colts even more fun to deal with


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

It looks like Dev will be horsing around all weekend.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> It looks like Dev will be horsing around all weekend.



 

Possibly tomorrow, but hopefully I will be off sunday because from next monday on no days off for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Sep 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



Kewl I mised that image.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 2, 2006)

*Chest, Abs & Cardio*

*Flat bench press*
45 x 12
65 x 12
75 x 3 ds 70 x 4 ds 65 x 4
45 x 12

*Incline SA DB press*
15 x 12
15 x 12
20 x 10 ds 15 x 6

*DB Fly*
15 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

*Cable fly*
15 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

*Crunches*
+10 x 20, 20, 20

*Bicycles*
20, 20, 30

*Side bends*
+25 x 12, 12, 12

*Treadmill*- 1 hour
4% incline
Average speed: 3.7
Miles: 3.71
Max Heart rate: 155 (82%)
Average heart rate: 144 (77%)
Time in zone 112-149: 42 minutes

Weight: 125 

Not bad.  Strength is still down, but it is increasing. All I did on the treadmill was walk, but the incline helped get my heart rate up into the fat loss range.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2006)

Looks like you and I are the only ones around this weekend.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Looks like you and I are the only ones around this weekend.



Well there is a third around, but he tends to just lurk in my journal    Plus it is a holiday weekend.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 3, 2006)

As much as I wanted to lift today, I knew I had to restrain myself to just cardio.  Tomorrow, I am scheduled to xray atleast 4 yearlings and they were just too well behavied yesterday when we worked with them.  Plus we are then scheduled to xray 3 or 4 yearlings on tuesday.  I can not afford to have sore muscles when xraying.  

*Cardio*- 1 hour 30 minutes

*Treadmill*
1 hour
Average speed: 3.6
Average incline: 3.7% (max incline 6.0%)
Miles: 3.57 
Max heart rate: 157 (84%)
Average heart rate: 141 (75%)
Time in zone 131-149: 27 minutes

*Recumbant bike*
30 minutes
Level: 4
Miles: 10.8
Max heart rate: 155 (82%)
Average heart rate: 147 (78%)
Time in zone 131-149: 16 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2006)

Devlin said:


> he tends to just lurk in my journal



A lurker, eh?  One of these maybe?


----------



## Devlin (Sep 3, 2006)

More like a combination of 





















:


----------



## Trouble (Sep 3, 2006)

Comments on HR weren't meant to be critical, only factual.  You don't lose weight or gain aerobic training benefit at high exertion intensities, its counterproductive because it causes excess release of cortisol.  Devlin has documented raeasons for her stress load, including her job, personal relationships, and inadequate stress release activities.  I try to post helpfully here.  This is not a point of perfectionism, this is common sense.

Working with hotbloods is indeed dangerous. I have seen kicks to the head (concussion and worse) and broken bones, including back and necks at racetracks in freak accidents with skittish young horses.  Please be *extra* careful Dev.

Does your shielding extend to the head and neck area?  If not, you should improvise and find a way to protect your neck tissues from exposure, for obvious reasons.

Boilermaker:  I suppose I have extrovert qualities, probably more to do with professional confidence than with innate personality.  I'm a private person, not gregarious (a fact that does not endear me to most women in the workplace), rather quiet, not much given to idle chat.  Dale is a classic INTJ, so is Patrick.  I think CP has many of these qualities. maybe a little more cerebral that your typical hard core INTJ.  I click with them for this reason. DG is authorative but logical in his own right, refected in his personality type and career as well, and we also get along for that reason. Iain is very self assured, too.  These are strong personality types that will work together smoothly. If I recall, Goalgetter and Jodi are sensor (not intuitive) types, along with DG, who aren't as focused on factual knowledge, they value experience. They would differently value my contributions here, which makes sense.  But they too, are natural "system builders" and contribute strongly via their experience base.  The moderators here are among the most active of any forum I have seen.  Quite unusual and beneficial for its membership.  

(oops, sorry for the long comment insertion, Dev).


----------



## Devlin (Sep 3, 2006)

Trouble your comments regarding HR were constructive criticism and I'm sure you noticed I cut back on the intensity.   The stress is decreasing in my life and while I haven't added the medatative walks, I have been medatating while in the sauna.  

I do have a question.  I understand what you are saying regarding heart rate and weight loss.  However, I can walk at 3.5-4.0 (with no incline) with ease and keep my heart rate at or below 150.  Yet I do not feel comfortable jogging below 5.0 and when I do jog at that speed my heart rate does go above 150.  As I have said I can jog at 5.0-5.5 for a decent amount of time with my heart rate above 150 and up to 170 and not feel competely winded.   If I were to continue jogging at 5.0-5.5 for up to 20 minutes would I start to see my heart rate decrease back into a moderate zone?  In other words, what would your suggestion to increase the cardio-vascular endurance be if I want to continue working towards being able to jog a 5K in under 30 minutes?

As for the thoroughbreds...the one advantage I have is I know the farm I will be working for handles the babies extensively from the time they are born which gives them manners and I work with them closely while we xray so I get a feeling for their temperaments prior to the sale.  

Shielding...I do wear a lead apron, but no head or neck protection.  Since I no longer have any thyroid tissue what so ever, I thought I did not have to worry so much about the radiation exposure to the thyroid.  In addition, I am not in the direct beam and we use a mount for the plates which includes a handle so I am even further way from the beam.   Plus too much shielding can impare my ability to move quickly if needed if one of the yearlings decides it's patience has worn out.  There is a balance between protection from radation and protection from physical injury.  

The long comment was very interesting to read.  I need to get Red to take the test and what he scores on it  As for the moderators, they are a fantastic addition to the board and very, very appreciated.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 3, 2006)

Try an alternative for jogging: increase the incline and walk at a faster rate (aim for 3.5).  Monitor your HR.  Then the next workout, try the jogging, but intersperse with walking at incline, walk, jog, like HITT, to keep your heartrate at or below 75-80%.  I would try a combination of these conditioning workouts, until you see your heart rate respond and stay lower, despite the stepwise increase in activity level over time.  Problem is, your heart rate climbs higher than we want it to, for conditioning purposes.  

You need to add more than 20 min per day meditation.  I understand the time crunch.  How about at night, going to bed a few minutes early and listening to relaxing music or just doing deep belly breathing meditation?

You sustain exaggerated doses of stray radiation to previously irradiated tissues.  Not good.  Ionizing beams, esp on older equipment, leaks very badly (I have friends in biophysics who evaluated xray equipment, many vet and private facilities, including U's, use second hand / refurbished equipment.  Not sure if yours does).  Anway, soft shield that tie around the next arent going to cause you much loss of mobility when compared to the large heavy aprons (have worn these myself in ion beam expts in U research facilities). Don't write off this as excessive worry,  just ask your oncologist...  Not enough shielding might impair your ability to avoid secondary head and neck cancers, know what I mean??  Do they give you a rad dose badge to wear?  If not, they are in violation of state and federal law.

Send Red the link to the personality test.  Then you and he can use the comparative results (look for MyKs helpful posts about half way thru, they explain differences and similarities between types) as a platform for discussion of differences in your reasoning, reaction, and communication patterns.  Hmm, living pattern styles as well.  Could be useful for figgering out "sticking" points, day to day aggravations from differences in types, that accumulate and can cause much low-level stress in a relationship.

When couples have this pattern of push pull, like you and Red, there is often much in agreement (3 of 4 aspects), with a key difference in one (like communication or logic/knowledge/sensing or living patterns).  This method can make it surprisingly straight forward to work on accomodating changes in type behaviors that resolve difficulties not otherwise easy to pinpoint.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Trouble for the suggestions regarding HIT and jogging.  I tried it a little bit tonight.  Trying to add in more relaxation time too.  

Xrays...I ended up not having to hold as many xrays I as I expected.  Instead the vets took them and I ended up in our very little portable dark room.  Thank god I'm not closter phobic  

The personality test is very interesting.  It was dead on for many things  It also provides an insight to work on relationships or make relationships work.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 5, 2006)

No gym yesterday due to the gym closing early for the holiday and couldn't get there before it closed.  I did make it to the gym today for cardio.  I did cardio in two segments, both of them on the treadmill.  I wasn't going to stay on the treadmill, but I've come to really like working on the treadmill.

*Cardio*-1 hour

*Treadmill*-40 minutes
3.8 mph at 3% incline
Miles: 2.53
Max HR: 152 (81%)
Average HR: 143 (76%)
37 minutes in 131-149 zone

*Treadmill*-20 minutes
Hill setting (max incline 6% at 3.8 mph, max speed on flat 4.0 mph)
Miles: 1.23
Max HR: 153 (81%)
Average HR: 136 (72%)
13 minutes in 131-149 zone

The first segment on the treadmill was a piece of cake.  I have found I can really control my heartrate with my breathing, it's great.  If HR starts to get to high, a few deep breaths or controlled breathing and down it comes.  I was disappointed in the hill setting on the second segment, but then again it's the first time I have used it and will need to learn how to get the best workout on the different hill settings.  Atleast I have access to a treadmill that has multiple programs and feel up to attempting the programs.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

hey lady!
Been a while since I've been here....sheesh...they have actually have me working to EARN my paychecks of late....

did u get my voice mail the other night?


----------



## Devlin (Sep 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey lady!
> Been a while since I've been here....sheesh...they have actually have me working to EARN my paychecks of late....
> 
> did u get my voice mail the other night?



Yes I did


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

good morning!..ok...noon to you!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 7, 2006)

hiya Dev...how are things for ya??


----------



## Devlin (Sep 7, 2006)

*Burner*- 

*Billie*-Not too bad.  Just had a couple of really long days at work.  Body, especially the lower back, is dead tired.  My back feels like I have been doing deadlifts and goodmornings with weights that were too heavy.  So I ended up taking yet another day off from the gym   It's not helping that I'm taking benadyl for allergies either.  Ohh well, hopefully tomorrow will be an easy day and I can hit the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

good morning! How's the back doing? Any better?
whatcha doin' this weekend?


----------



## Devlin (Sep 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> good morning! How's the back doing? Any better?
> whatcha doin' this weekend?



Back is feeling much better, but then i ended up taking friday off of work and ended up staying in bed all of friday except for a few hours.  However, that's what happens when I get a migraine.  I think my body just up and completely revolted on me since I ended up sleeping almost 32 hours straight Now for the weeked...clean, laundry, the usual.


----------



## sgtklotz (Sep 9, 2006)

ok I"m not lurking but I've never posted anything in any online journals so.....


----------



## Devlin (Sep 9, 2006)

sgtklotz said:


> ok I"m not lurking but I've never posted anything in any online journals so.....



You were lurking until now.  About time you spoke up Red


----------



## sgtklotz (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah well I tend not to say much..... I'll work on it


----------



## Trouble (Sep 9, 2006)

Howdy Red, nice to meet you.

Curious about these headaches.

Devlin, what were your symptoms on Thursday, leading up to your migraine attack that night?

Did you start with tightness in your neck/upperback and under your jawline (feeling of swelling or unusual tenderness there?)?


----------



## Devlin (Sep 9, 2006)

I actually woke up with a dull headache thursday morning.  I took advil and a sinus pill, put freeze gel on my forehead and went back to bed for a half hour. That usually will knock the headache down when it is mild, but no luck this time.  I called out of work and went back to sleep for a couple hours.  When I got up later the headache was even more dull but still there so I got some food in me and was still really tired which landed with me dozzing on the sofa for a while.  Around noon the headache got worse and tummy started to get upset so I went to bed and stayed there the rest of the day and night.  When I got up this morning all was better.  

I did notice at one point my neck was a little tender on the back right side, but I was so out of it that I just fell back to sleep.  The only things I could say may have been trigggers were being overly tired and wearing the lead apron for hours two days in a row put a lot of strain on my back, neck and shoulders.  I probably need to get my back and neck adjusted by my chiropractor.  The sleep really helped to.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2006)

Trouble said:


> _*Howdy Red*_, nice to meet you.
> 
> Curious about these headaches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2006)

sgtklotz said:


> ok I"m not lurking but I've never posted anything in any online journals so.....



 sgtklotz.  Welcome to IM.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 9, 2006)

*The Monkey Man*-   Nice reaction  

*Trip*-Thanks for making Red feel welcome here. He has been lurking in here and hopefully knows what to expect from the group.   

I wasn't planning on going to the gym today since I knew I was dehydrated from yesterdays migraine.  However, I couldn't help myself.  I was in the neighborhood of the gym  and I swear my truck went to the gym on autopilot. Once there I figured a short walk on the treadmill couldn't hurt   Ohh I was wrong.  I only managed to pull off a 25 minute walk  

*Treadmill*-25 minutes
Miles: 1.2
HR Max: 148 (79%)
Average HR: 138 (73%)
Time in zone 131-149: 21.5 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey lady! How's you? Better? 32 hours? WHEW! That's a bunch...
I popped one of my oxycodine this morning....the right sode of my neck was KILLING me. 800mg of ibuprofrin(sp) was like a speed bump...didn't help, so after 4 hours, took the codine...was better...but got a little loopy...kinda buzzed....
Gonna go back to the club tonight...1st night back on the clock...found uot a few of the guys...are questioning my ability to back them up.."I was traumatized"...oi.
Tell ya what...if anybody pulls a knife on me again...I"m gonna take a barstool up the side of their head...
Oh....prepare yourself....Monday is looking like a 'go' for getting my fat ass back in the gym again...brace yourself and check out the journal...

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Howdy Red, nice to meet you.


"howdy"? 
hmm....friendly AND intelligent....I like her already.
Hi Trouble!   (that's got a bit of a ring to it, dontcha think?)



Red: Welcome!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 10, 2006)

No gym today.  Except for doing laundry, it was a day of rest.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 10, 2006)

sgtklotz said:


> Yeah well I tend not to say much..... I'll work on it





You may not say much at times, but your actions can speak volumes.   

Plus I'm thrilled to see you even posted pics of yourself on here and you posted a couple of the pics with the look I prefer


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2006)

Devlin said:


> you posted a couple of the pics with the look I prefer


 

hi Dev!!! I am now going to go see if Red has posted nude pictures....


----------



## Trouble (Sep 10, 2006)

Whoa, Reds a big mother.  6'2 or 6'3, maybe 255?  In very decent shape.  Nice toyz.

Peanut Gallery: I live out West.  That theres our typical for a greetin.  Don't get me started, I can do a mean Will Rogers dialectic when it suits.

Dev: Okey dokey, know this type of headache well (comment on the sinus med was the give away)l.  I'll post my rationale for treating and preventing them tomorrow.

See the HR on that walk? You must have been on an incline.  Still, you had a reaction typical of what I would expect for a stressful week.  Bet you cut corners on sleep for a couple o days, too.  Dehydration takes a good 2-3 days to recover from, meanwhile its not uncommon to see a HR like this in a stressed and tired individiual.

I'm glad you weren't doing the more dangerous work with the colts and fillies.  Hope this next week sees you in safe work again; weather should be a bit more seasonable.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

Devlin said:


> *The Monkey Man*-   Nice reaction





I thought she was talking to you - 

I feel you on the dehydration...
My Labor day hike messed me up for 5 days


----------



## Devlin (Sep 11, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Whoa, Reds a big mother.  6'2 or 6'3, maybe 255?  In very decent shape.  Nice toyz.
> 
> Peanut Gallery: I live out West.  That theres our typical for a greetin.  Don't get me started, I can do a mean Will Rogers dialectic when it suits.
> 
> ...




Actually Trouble he's the shorter one, 5'6 I believe, but he is in very decent shape.    I won't venture a guess on his weight becuase I'm horrible at guessing people's weight.  The pics do not do him justice  

Yeah I did cut corners on sleep and I know this week I can't because by the end of the week I will be getting up much earlier than usual.  I really felt the dehydration and atleast took sunday off from the gym.

The beginning of the week should be quiet, I hope, but come friday I'm back working with the colts and fillies all day for the whole weekend.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> hi Dev!!! I am now going to go see if Red has posted nude pictures....




If he did, someone would need to pick me up off the ground and perform CPR.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Peanut Gallery: I live out West. That theres our typical for a greetin. Don't get me started, I can do a mean Will Rogers dialectic when it suits.


did I just get called a peanut????  
West? Like...where? 
Will Rogers...Happy Trails to you!


----------



## Trouble (Sep 11, 2006)

Beg pardon to Red; misread facial features in your photos.  Weight would be somewhere between 180-185.  Yes, in good physical condition.

------------------------------------------

Burner, I saw your comments on your neck hurting. Must be nerves regrowing into the scar tissue.  I didn't call you a peanut; I named you as a denizen of the peanut gallery (Devs journal fan club).

------------------------------------------

Devlin: I had these headaches from 1979-2001.  They are caused by over activity of NMDA receptors.  I'm working with a clever forum member on M2 who has cluster headaches - he is goldmine of useful info.  He and I believe that its tied into excess excitatory chemistry.  In me, I can count on having to fight one off if:  I get dehyrated, I miss meals, I have interrrupted sleep or cut corners on sleep.  Its far worse if I have injested fats that promote inflammation (cheese, for instance).  And its more prevalent with monthly shifts in progesterone/estrogen ratio.  Its more rare in men.  Its typical in men with high aromatase enzyme expression in liver.

I find simple augmenting with taurine, magnesium, inositol, and a small bit of GABA will stop the progression of inflammation.  Once it gets rolling (untreated), esp if there is dehydration, it becomes difficult to reverse quickly.

Since I began using this regimine, and took better care to avoid histamine triggers (that lead to congestion) and dehyration, while avoiding excess saturated fats and using more EPA and DHA, my headaches have become very rare - couple times  a year at most.  Almost always, when I get them, its after doing several very long days intense fieldwork, without many breaks, barely hydrates and underfed, and having to cut corners on sleep. 

I found a product called Aching Head Rub.  I use it on the back of my neck when the headache starts, and consume a LOT of water, with those ions/aminos.  It relaxes those tensed muscles and delivers potent analgesics directly to the site of concentrated prostaglandin release (base of skull).  Works like a charm. You can find it at Amazon.com


----------



## sgtklotz (Sep 11, 2006)

Trouble

actualy my weight then was about 150, dropped some since I didn't do a thing when I was home on leave but work on my car and house and be out on the lake.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 11, 2006)

The shot of you at your desk, was at a bodyweight of _150_?  The ones in front of the rigs, yes.  What is your bodyweight now, Red?  You drop lean mass easily?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2006)

I could buy 150 as his weight in front of the PC....assuming he's only 4 ft tall....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2006)

I think the shadow of my ass weighs about 150....oops..did I say that out loud??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Burner, I saw your comments on your neck hurting. Must be nerves regrowing into the scar tissue. I didn't call you a peanut; I named you as a denizen of the peanut gallery (Devs journal fan club).


then, a denzian I am! 
oh...i think I slept wrong that night...it's much better now, thank you!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 11, 2006)

Trouble said:


> The shot of you at your desk, was at a bodyweight of _150_?  The ones in front of the rigs, yes.  What is your bodyweight now, Red?  You drop lean mass easily?



The shot of him at the desk....I'd guess he was up over 160.  The ones in front of the trucks, 150.  Yes he drops weight fast, especially given his diet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





not only when he is overseas, but especially when he is home. (I'm so going to get my butt beat for that one  ) It would help if someone got their ass to the gym when they are state side


----------



## Devlin (Sep 11, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I could buy 150 as his weight in front of the PC....assuming he's only 4 ft tall....





Ok he's short, but not that short  As I mentioned above, I'd guess he was an easy 160 in the pic in front of the PC with low body fat as usual.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I think the shadow of my ass weighs about 150....oops..did I say that out loud??


----------



## Devlin (Sep 11, 2006)

Trouble: Interesting info on the migraines.  I know I had cut serious corners regarding sleep.  That changes this week.  Bedtime will be getting earlier and earlier every day so I can manage to get up at 3:30-4am fri, sat and sun. Hormones are naturally increasing right now and should peak in a couple days.  What doses of the taurine, magnesium and inositol would you suggest?  I have noticed since I have been taking individual vitamins (E, ester C, B complex, taurine, tyrosine, zinc) along with the usual extra calcium, vitamin D, glucosamine, chondrotin, and MSM, that I have overall felt better, more balanced. The migraines this weekend were the first in a while that were that bad.  

The freeze gel I use on my forehead I believe works similar to the Aching Head Rub you mentioned.  The freeze gel I use has menthol, camphor, Yerba mate in it.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2006)

Devlin said:


> The freeze gel I use on my forehead I believe works similar to the Aching Head Rub you mentioned.  The freeze gel I use has menthol, camphor, Yerba mate in it.



What's the brand you use?  My wife has occasional migranes, and anything that might help out is worth a shot...


----------



## Devlin (Sep 11, 2006)

Pylon said:


> What's the brand you use?  My wife has occasional migranes, and anything that might help out is worth a shot...



The human brand of the freeze gel is called Bio Freeze.  http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=bio+freeze&tag=icongroupinterna&index=blended&link_code=qs&page=1  The brand I use is called HPQR (High Performance Quick REcovery).  It is marketed for horses, but is made by the same company as Bio Freeze and has the same exact ingridents.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2006)

I've used bio-f before, but never thought about it's app as a headache remedy.  How do you use it?  A little on the temples and forehead?


----------



## Devlin (Sep 11, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I've used bio-f before, but never thought about it's app as a headache remedy.  How do you use it?  A little on the temples and forehead?



A light coating on the temples, forehead and back of neck into shoulders if needed.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 11, 2006)

Stuff I am recommending is different than biofreeze.  I would apply whatever you use to back of neck, under jawline up beside front and back of ears (to drain lymph glands in face), then use on upper back and shoulders.  Wouldn't use my Aching Head Rub on face. Mildly occlusive agent.

As you dehydrate, the parotid glands become backuped as salivary secretions thicken.  THey become inflammed and cause that familiar back pressure feeling and tenderness under the jawline, common for vascular/cluster/migraine type headaches resistant to convention pain killers.


----------



## sgtklotz (Sep 11, 2006)

Devlin said:


> The shot of him at the desk....I'd guess he was up over 160.  The ones in front of the trucks, 150.  Yes he drops weight fast, especially given his diet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i do drop weight easily and fast. Too many years of doing just that for wrestling. Yes diet sucks here, too crazy of a schedule for what we do, very erratic. Plus not easy access to food and what we have in our house is all canned or boxed stuff. With heat over 130 makes ya kinda not hungry esp carrying around 70 lbs of extra gear all day long. SO yeah you'll get yours for that comment LOL but i'm guilty of it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 11, 2006)

I like him already


----------



## Devlin (Sep 12, 2006)

sgtklotz said:


> SO yeah you'll get yours for that comment LOL but i'm guilty of it.




 

Bring it on


----------



## Devlin (Sep 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I like him already





He does fit in doesn't he


----------



## Devlin (Sep 12, 2006)

I finally made it to the gym this afternoon and it felt good.

*Treadmill*-30 minutes
Miles: 2.11
Max HR: 162 (86%)
Average HR: 139 (74%)
Time in zone 131-149: 16 minutes

*Assisted pullups*(all reps with 4 sec negative)
-50 x 8 
-50 x 8
-60 x 8

*BB Pullover*
20 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

*Straight arm press downs*
50 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 12

*CG lat pull downs*(all reps with 3-4 sec negatives)
55 x 12
55 x 12
55 x 12

*Cable row*
40 x 12
40 x 12

Cardio was ok, I was working on keeping my heart rate in the moderate zone while jogging.  I didn't do too bad, but 5 minutes segments of jogging was about the limit or else HR went too high.  Overall not too bad, but I've lost soo much strength   The negatives felt really good, maybe because I was using lower weights    Today was more about getting in there and seeing how I felt and not hitting the weights too hard so I can avoid being sore later on.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 12, 2006)

*Boiler*-This one is for you.  Just saw on the news that a yearling thoroughbred colt sold for $11.7 million(Hip 425)   That's not all.  Prior to the $11.7 million colt,  Sheikh Mohammed bin Rasheed al Maktoum bought a colt for $9.2 million (Hip 312).  Yesterday he purchase a colt for $8.2 million (Hip 154).  Just think I'm going to be showing horses at the same sale starting this friday  

http://www.kentucky.com/mld/kentucky/15501152.htm






Hip 425 sells for $11.7 million
Hip 425, a Kingmambo colt out of Crown of Crimson, sold for a sale record $11.7 million at Keeneland's second session today. It the second highest price ever paid for a yearling at public auction. The ticket was signed by bloodstock agent John Ferguson on behalf of Sheikh Mohammed bin Rasheed al Maktoum. The colt was consigned by Burleson Farms, LLC, agent. 







Hip 312--$9.2 million
Hip 312, a Danzig colt out of Sharp Minister, sold for $9.2 million at Keeneland's September Yearling sale. The ticket was signed by bloodstock agent John Ferguson, who represents Sheikh Mohammed bin Rasheed al Maktoum. The consignor was Dr. Gary Knapp's Monticule LLC. 







John Ferguson with Sheikh Mohammed bin Rasheed al Maktoum and Princess Haya
Bloodstock agent John Ferguson, with Sheikh Mohammed bin Rasheed al Maktoum and Princess Haya, moments after purchsing a Danzig colt for $9.2 million. 







Hip 154---$8.2 million
Hip 154 commanded $8.2 million on the opening day of Keeneland's September Yearling Sale. The colt is by Storm Cat colt out of Awesome Humor. It was consigned by Taylor Made Sales Agency. The ticket was signed by bloodstock agent John Ferguson.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 12, 2006)

I will say this just blows my mind  



			
				Keeneland Pres Release September 11 said:
			
		

> John Ferguson, on behalf of Sheikh Mohammed, was the session???s leading buyer, bidding $29,660,000 to purchase 16 yearlings, including seven for $1 million or more. Ferguson signed the ticket for the second-leading price of the afternoon, paying $5.7 million for a colt by Mr. Greeley out of Silvester Lady (GB), a Group 1 winner in Germany. The colt was consigned by Vinery Ltd. He also bid $3 million for a colt by Storm Cat out of Grade 1 winner Preach. Consigned by Claiborne Farm, agent, the colt is a half-brother to 1997 Toyota Blue Grass (G2) winner and sire Pulpit.



Can you imagine spending _*$29.6 million *_in one day on 16 yearling horses   Then turn around the next day and drop _*$27,225,000 *(yes thats *$27.2 million*)_ on only *9* yearlings. Some of these yearlings may never race  

Two day total: *25 yearlings for $56,885,000 (almost $57 million).  *






http://www.keeneland.com/livesales/press_releases/detail.asp?PID=2053


----------



## Trouble (Sep 12, 2006)

The Arab was dropping some heavy pennies at Keeneland.  It would have been interesting to watch the bidding action - it had to be hot for the prices quoted.

Its been a couple decades since I last looked close at trotters (except for following some of the big purses up in East and SoCal from time to time.  I normally follow the flatland ponies.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 12, 2006)

Trouble said:


> The Arab was dropping some heavy pennies at Keeneland.  It would have been interesting to watch the bidding action - it had to be hot for the prices quoted.
> 
> Its been a couple decades since I last looked close at trotters (except for following some of the big purses up in East and SoCal from time to time.  I normally follow the flatland ponies.



These were all thoroughbred's that hope to go on to the Kentucky Derby, Belmont, the Preakness.  From what I heard the bidding action at that level is usual between the Arab and the Irish (Coolmore/Ashford Stud).  

The trotters and pacers start selling here in October at Fasig-Tipton Sale Grounds (KY Standardbred Sales). That sale I hang out at and socialize with friends that come in from around the country.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 12, 2006)

They're just horses, right?  I mean, not bionic or anything?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 12, 2006)

bionic...with wings??  a horn on it's forehead maybe??


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, that's a lot of cash.  The couple that bought Seattle Slew for $17,500 must laugh their asses off when they see that.  Those horses likely have some of his blood in them.  

Speaking of asses coming off, Princess Laya needs to do a little more walking and a little less riding.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> They're just horses, right? I mean, not bionic or anything?





b_reed23 said:


> bionic...with wings??  a horn on it's forehead maybe??




Just thoroughbred horses that are only a year old.   However, they have hope of becoming the next Triple Crown winner (KY Derby, Preakness, Belmont).


----------



## Devlin (Sep 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Wow, that's a lot of cash.  The couple that bought Seattle Slew for $17,500 must laugh their asses off when they see that.  Those horses likely have some of his blood in them.
> 
> Speaking of asses coming off, Princess Laya needs to do a little more walking and a little less riding.




I know.  Purchases like that on monday and tuesday, makes homebred's, like Smarty Jones, look like trailer trash   

I'm surprised to see the Princess dressed like an American and not covered.  I'm even more suprised to see the Shiek dressed as "casual" as he is.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 13, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Bring it on



Feeling a bit feisty, are we?


----------



## sgtklotz (Sep 13, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Bring it on



HMMM yeah she seems to be a little fiesty........ that's ok I know the cure for that....


----------



## sgtklotz (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 13, 2006)

yep...he's gonna fit in just fine


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 13, 2006)

sgtklotz said:


> HMMM yeah she seems to be a little fiesty........ that's ok I know the cure for that....



Dev, are you going to take that lying down?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 13, 2006)

nah...I'm pretty sure she'll take it STANDING


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Sgklotz doesn't care...........................as long as she takes it


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Sgklotz doesn't care...........................as long as she takes it



Maybe Pylon will lend them his trapeze.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Maybe Pylon will lend them his trapeze.



"They fly through the air with theeee aim to please, the horny young couple on Pylon's Trapeeze..............."


----------



## Trouble (Sep 13, 2006)

Thats a new one.   Did Pylon post instructions?  I need to take notes...


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 13, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Thats a new one.   Did Pylon post instructions?  I need to take notes...



No, he didn't.     Pylon's selfish like that.  He eats all the goodies in his house, too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah, it's all those "coochies"...Uhhhh, uhhhh..... cookies


----------



## Devlin (Sep 13, 2006)

sgtklotz said:


> HMMM yeah she seems to be a little fiesty........ that's ok I know the cure for that....



Do you now  I think we need to take this discussion into private


----------



## Devlin (Sep 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Dev, are you going to take that lying down?



Why yes, I think I will take it lying down, but.....



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nah...I'm pretty sure she'll take it STANDING



standing sounds good too 



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Sgklotz doesn't care...........................as long as she takes it



 



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Maybe Pylon will lend them his trapeze.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 13, 2006)

On a serious note....

Went to the gym after work tonight.

*Treadmill*-45 minutes
Miles: 2.92
Max HR: 161 (86%)
Average HR: 138 (73%)
Time in zone 131-149: 33 minutes

I do have some mild DOMS in my lats from yesterday's workout which kinda surprised me, but pleased me.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2006)

Devlin said:


> He does fit in doesn't he


 AAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA...too much information!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Thats a new one. Did Pylon post instructions? I need to take notes...


www.youtube.com/pylon


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2006)

oh...I hope you are sitting down...I actually took my fat ass to the gym today...workout sucked..but at least I went...


----------



## sgtklotz (Sep 13, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Do you now  I think we need to take this discussion into private



anytime..... anytime.........


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Devlin said:


> On a serious note
> 
> I do have some mild DOMS from yesterday's workout With Sgtklotz, which kinda surprised me, but pleased me.



Sorry guys, I tried to resist, but that was just too easy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> oh...I hope you are sitting down...I actually took my fat ass to the gym today...workout sucked..but at least I went...



Oh...my...gawd Becky....look at his butt!!!  It's -- so round and big.

Ohhhh............wrong song!  Uhhhhhh












Glad you went to the gym burner!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 14, 2006)

sgtklotz said:


> anytime..... anytime.........





Don't stop, get it, get.......

Oh wait.....damn, wrong song again!!!  Uhhhhhh




Push it, uh, uh, uh...push it real good........no, damn...oh snap!!!


How come everytime you come around my London, London bridge wanna go down!!!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like Tammy was having fun with music again.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 15, 2006)

No gym yesterday, was too tired after work   No gym tonight because feet are a little sore from all the walking at the sale (lots of prospective buyers looking today   ).  I have cancelled all lifting until tuesday due to the sale.  We only have two colts in the first group this weekend, but they are all boys and I have to be 100% for these two.  They are not mean or evil, but they are big, strong colts.  One was a fireball for more than half the day and we were waiting for the explosion to come instead he just tried to bite the crap out of me and the other guy working with me.  That colt did score two decent bites on the other guy.  The second colt is pretty laid back, but he is also a biter, just not as bad as the other.  The second boy scored a nip on my elbow, but that was it.  Overall a very good day.  I hope to have some time tomorrow to get some pics of these boys.  A photographer did take some photos of me and the fireball, but I need to track him down to see if I can get some copies of the pics.  They should be good ones.  The colt was completely focused on the guy for some of them and the others the colt had turned his head toward me and lowered it for me to rub.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 15, 2006)

Why are these colts allowed to develop this habit (biting)?  Thats a control and boredom problem, they're seeking attention, aren't they?  I guess as handler, its not up to you to break them of the habit.  You might be better at showing them you mean business (and so you get bit less).

Watch your hydration and make darned sure you don't miss eating this weekend.  It will set you up for a headache for sure, esp as you'll be short of sleep again.

Good luck, Devlin.  Keep whole, around them 4-legged feisty boyz.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 16, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Why are these colts allowed to develop this habit (biting)?  Thats a control and boredom problem, they're seeking attention, aren't they?  I guess as handler, its not up to you to break them of the habit.  You might be better at showing them you mean business (and so you get bit less).
> 
> Watch your hydration and make darned sure you don't miss eating this weekend.  It will set you up for a headache for sure, esp as you'll be short of sleep again.
> 
> Good luck, Devlin.  Keep whole, around them 4-legged feisty boyz.




They are definietly seeking attention, but it's more like they are being playful little boys.  They normally don't try to bite like they have been, but they aren't at home on the farm anymore either.    At the farm they go on a walker for 15-30 minutes and get turned out all night.  Now they are stall bound and only get out to walk for about 10-15 minutes first thing in the AM and then they go out to show (showing about 10-15 minutes a time, multiple times through the entire day, but the showing involves being asked to stand still in a pose after short walks.)  The biting was mostly during the first half of the morning when they had no other outlet for their energy and were not sure what the routine was.  We can discipline when they bite or try to bite, but we have to watch how we do it since we are normally showing these boys to prespective buyers so appearance is important.  The buyers understand to some extent, but you don't want to really get after a colt in front of people. It's a fine balance.  Overall these colts are extremely well behavied and are just being playful little boys (have to keep in mind we call them yearlings, but in reality they may not even be a year old based on their actual date of birth).  I prefer biting over them striking with the front legs, that's dangerous. By mid afternnon, these boys were tired so the biting pretty much stopped.  

Hydration and eating is not a problem.  Keeneland Sales provides huge coolers full of bottles of ice cold water for everyone and the farm that I work for provides meals.  They guys don't miss meals   Breakfast comes from the track kitchen which is known for great, filling breakfast and lunch is usually catered.  Plus the other consigners around us always have food out for the buyers.  One always has soup, fruit and cookies out, others have fruit out or danish or finger sandwiches or sweat treats.  It's just a matter of slipping off when you get a minute or listening to the grapevine to learn who has the best food out during the day I also take in my "lunch bag" with extra drinks, advil, benadryl, snack bars, etc.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2006)

Just took a look in your gallery, you are looking pretty lean. Nice work.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the great explanation.

You want horse toyz for those bored boyz.

http://www.horseplayproducts.com/


----------



## Devlin (Sep 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> Just took a look in your gallery, you are looking pretty lean. Nice work.



Thanks.  Those pics are not that recent, however, and I'm not quite that lean at the moment.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 16, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Thanks for the great explanation.
> 
> You want horse toyz for those bored boyz.
> 
> http://www.horseplayproducts.com/



Well today both boys were schooled about the biting  I had had enough of it this morning and both of them at one time or another received nice slaps across the muzzel with the end of the leather shank. (The slaps were not hard, just enough to get their attention)  It only took a couple slaps for them to realize the biting was not a good idea  However by about 1pm today both boys were so tired from showing that they were practically begging for naps  I estimate we showed each yearling 60-70 times today    I really wish I had a pedometer to track how much walking I did today, best guess I'd say atleast 4 miles.  Tomorrow the boys get sold   but it should be interesting to see how the sell.  Based on the interest, they should sell very well.  I will try to post pics tomorrow of the boys.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 16, 2006)

You know, animals form attachments to other animals, pretty common for herd and pack social orders.  

Attachment disorders, like separation anxiety, must be a problem for these intelligent animals.  Like the stall and paddock toyz, I bet the use of simple techniques that reduce separation anxiety would do a world of good for these animals, with respect to health and athletic performance.  Even a short period of interactive bonding transfer between handlers (old handler spends a couple weeks on and off with sold animals, getting them used to new surroundings, trainers and handlers). 

Shit, you pay a couple million for an animal, it would make sense to be a little more proactive on the behavioral science end of business.

(sorry, more offtopic posts)  

PS:  How does a horse beg for a nap?  Do they yawn?  Or just fall asleep between showings?


----------



## Devlin (Sep 17, 2006)

Trouble said:


> You know, animals form attachments to other animals, pretty common for herd and pack social orders.
> 
> Attachment disorders, like separation anxiety, must be a problem for these intelligent animals.  Like the stall and paddock toyz, I bet the use of simple techniques that reduce separation anxiety would do a world of good for these animals, with respect to health and athletic performance.  Even a short period of interactive bonding transfer between handlers (old handler spends a couple weeks on and off with sold animals, getting them used to new surroundings, trainers and handlers).



Now that you mentioned that, I've been showing one colt almost all the time so he has in a way bonded to me in a short time and may be why he is behaving a bit better.  We also noticed they acted better when we would switch to a different area to show.  The slightly different view got there attention and held it.



> Shit, you pay a couple million for an animal, it would make sense to be a little more proactive on the behavioral science end of business.
> 
> (sorry, more offtopic posts)



You would think they would, but it doesn't happen.  I've heard that the yearlings the Shiek bought will be shipped to the UAE this coming week.  



> PS:  How does a horse beg for a nap?  Do they yawn?  Or just fall asleep between showings?



They either lay down in the stall or they stand in a corner, hang there head, close there eyes, and sleep.  You can also see by looking in their eyes that they are tired.  They don't hold their eyes as open and their eyes look dull, not bright or curious, their ears aren't perked either.  When showing them, they walk really, really slow or refuse to walk.  It's surprising how expressive their eyes and ears are and it's kinda easy to tell their mood based on their expressions.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 17, 2006)

I've seen that tired look in eyes and the way the ears are held (flop eared).  I don't think its tired from being shown per se, it's the stress of the noise and bright lights, the unusual amount of handling associated with these constant interruptions in their otherwise placid afternoons.  CNS burnout.  They get a minor recharge overnight, at best. I'll bet because of security, they don't turn down the lights in the stable area at night.

Music would be a good idea; music to reduce stress and promote calm and focused attitude in these horses between showings.

It will be interesting to see how these animals adapt to heat shock stress in UAE.  Its getting to be the warm season again...just as their seasonal bioclocks are telling them its winter.

Out of curisoity:  does your boss consult with chiropractors?  We have several here that work with humans normally, but do animal consults on the side, mostly with working horses (endurance riding).  Gets amazing results using pressure point therapy and manual adjustments.  The horses really love the one I have seen in action.  They really perk up when they see him coming for a session of treatment.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 17, 2006)

The stress does tire them out and yeah the CNS is being overloaded.  However, the stress combined with the exercise wears their butts out.  

My boss doesn't refer to chiropractors, but we do refer out for accupuncture a lot.  It's hard to say if the accupuncture does have an affect when we refer out for it, but I have seen it work on race horses with sore backs.  I truely believe in the accupuncture with the horses, chiropractor...have to see it in practice more.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 17, 2006)

I survived the most stressful and dangerous part of the sale, the actual taking of the horse to the show ring and back home   We drew straws for who was taking the first one to the ring and the guys thought I had lost when I drew the first horse.  He had been the one that tried to bite the most and the first day he was fired up ready to explode.  However, it turned out he was the better of the two.  He was strong and preferred to trot versus walk which makes my job harder, but he didn't try to run away and he didn't freak out or explode completely.  He had one minor explosion which sent people running in fear   but that was it.  The other kid was not so good.  He completely freaked/panic'd and ended up running in reverse most of the time.   In the end both were sold, the guy I took to the ring sold for $45,000 and the other kid sold for $90,000.  I will try to post pics in a bit of both kids. Overall, I got a lot of waking in during a great weekend.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 17, 2006)

This is the colt I took to the sale ring today. 






Richter Scale x Aerodyna 2005 (sold for $45,000)





Richter Scale x Aerodyna 2005





Richter Scale x Aerodyna 2005 (Resting   )


----------



## Devlin (Sep 17, 2006)

Here is the other colt who sold for $90,000


----------



## Trouble (Sep 17, 2006)

Lotta power in the ass-end of the more expensive colt.  I liked looks of your boy, better in the chest/heart.  Good lungs.  

Nice animals.  Where are they bound (generally)?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey! Looks like u have had a busy weekend!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 17, 2006)

One last picture.  This is American Heiress 2005 walking in one of the 4 walking areas between the barns.  Each walking area is about 80 feet long.  Ideally, you only want one horse in the walking area at a time, however when it is busy we squeeze 2 in there.  Yesterday there were numerous times that 8 horses were being shown at that same time and there would be atleast 6 or more horses at the end of the walking paths waiting for their turns  Somehow, someway we all manage to do it without anyone getting hurt which is especially good since colts and fillies end up standing near each other.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 17, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Lotta power in the ass-end of the more expensive colt.  I liked looks of your boy, better in the chest/heart.  Good lungs.
> 
> Nice animals.  Where are they bound (generally)?



The more expensive colt was bigger boned and overall taller than the one I had.  The one I had was shorter, but leaner.  Both come from successful runners that have produced winners.  The colts are actually related.  The mothers of the colts are half sisters (they have the same mother).  The bigger boned and more expensive one (American Heiress) has 2 full brothers that are racing, one has earned $266,000+ from ages 3-6 and the other has earned $100,000+ and is only 4. 

Not sure where they are bound.  The names of the buyers are posted on Keeneland's website, but I am not familiar with where the buyers are based.  I may be able to find out this week.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey! Looks like u have had a busy weekend!



Yes and while my feet hurt from all the walking,  I had a great time.  The colts were overall well behavied and fun to be around.  The guys I worked with are relaxed and joke around so its a low pressure atmosphere.  Then the colts sold well which is the icing on the cake.  The owners of the farm and the colts were there throughout the weekend too.  The main owner thanked me and the guys personally for a great job in making the colts look their best which helped to get them to sell at prices above what they wanted/expected.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2006)

do I hear a bonus coming?


Glad u had a great weekend! So...I'm taking my fat butt back tomorrow...how about you?
(just to calrify...MY fat butt...your, leaned out, very attractive tushie!)


----------



## Devlin (Sep 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> do I hear a bonus coming?
> 
> 
> Glad u had a great weekend! So...I'm taking my fat butt back tomorrow...how about you?
> (just to calrify...MY fat butt...your, leaned out, very attractive tushie!)



Bonus? Maybe.... I do make really good money just working the sale (I'll make more $$ during the 8 days I work the sale than I make during 2 full weeks of my regular job) 

I will probably hit the gym monday, tuesday and wednesday.  I will do cardio all 3 days, however,  I will probably only lift monday and maybe tuesday since I will be back working the sale on thursday through monday.  On top of it, we will be stabled for a few days in a barn that is a half to three quarters of a mile away from the sale ring and I will be making the hike to the ring 3 times on the 23rd and that is on top of all the walking I will be doing while we show at the barn.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2006)

u go, Ms. Bunz-o-steel!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> u go, Ms. Bunz-o-steel!



 

LOL  did I mention there is a considerable hill or two to navigate too


----------



## Devlin (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been around.  I worked a couple long days at my normal job then landed in bed sick.  At first I thought I just had a migraine and went to the chiropractor who made me feel better.  Then I realized I have a friggin head cold    It's probably because of the hours I was keeping along with temps dipping here.  Going from a high in the 80's to highs in the 60's messes with my body.  I got to sleep in today since I'm not due to the horse sale until noon.  Needless to say I have't hit the gym and most likely wont until next week.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey! You feeling any better? I've got sinus..same reeason..chang of season.

It's cold and windy here..I think the term would be: Blustery. 
The kind of weather..where u don't wanna get outta bed...especially..if u had some one to stay in the bed with....<scrolling thru address book>


----------



## Devlin (Sep 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey! You feeling any better? I've got sinus..same reeason..chang of season.
> 
> It's cold and windy here..I think the term would be: Blustery.
> The kind of weather..where u don't wanna get outta bed...especially..if u had some one to stay in the bed with....<scrolling thru address book>



I'm feeling better, but still sneezing and coughing a lot.  I'm surviving on sinus meds along with Mucinex DM for the cough.  Atleast the headaches have gone away.  The weather the last fews days has been horrible.  Yesterday it was 42 in the AM and only warmed up into the mid 60's.  Today it was around 54 in the AM and it supposedly warmed up to 68, but it was pouring rain all day and windy along with nasty thunderstorms this morning.  Tomorrow is not supposed to be much better and tomorrow is when we have to walk the yearlings to the sale ring and its over a mile round trip.  I'm praying the weather men are wrong and it stays clear  I'm not the only one that has the cough and sniffles.  Another woman working with us is coughing almost as bad as me and the guys have the sniffles.  However, we are still having fun and enjoying the sale.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 22, 2006)

Get well soon!  I hope you feel halfway decent for the sales this weekend!  How on earth are you going to keep them from getting muddy if it rains??


----------



## Devlin (Sep 23, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Get well soon!  I hope you feel halfway decent for the sales this weekend!  How on earth are you going to keep them from getting muddy if it rains??



It wasn't easy, but lots of praying helped   We actually showed them inside the barn yesterday during the rain which helped, but lead to the posibility of these yearlings being wired today.  Instead they were exhausted today because we had severe thunderstorms with 5-6 inches of rain last night. Today we managed to get all 4 to the sale ring with no rain and 3 made it back with no rain, but the last one was just about back to the barn when the skys opened.  Of the 4 we sold today, 2 were bought back by the farm because they were not reaching the desired bids and 2 were sold for decent prices.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm actually feeling much, much better, however I am still taking Mucinex DM and Dayquill for the coughing and sneezing.  Tomorrow is the last day of the sale and my feet will be extremely happy since I have killer blisters.  Hopefully I will be back in the gym on tuesday.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey!
Hope you are feeling better! Getting sleep? (I always recommend extra sleep..and ice cream..((ice cream is the cure all for whatever ails you. True story)
But, just in moderation of course...it's been kown to become addicting...


I'm going thru the same sinus crap you are, but not as severe from how you are describing. (I hate it when the inside of my nose itches from the sinus...)


----------



## Devlin (Sep 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey!
> Hope you are feeling better! Getting sleep? (I always recommend extra sleep..and ice cream..((ice cream is the cure all for whatever ails you. True story)
> But, just in moderation of course...it's been kown to become addicting...
> 
> ...



Feeling much better, except for the frigging cough  Sleep? Well let's put it this way, I've been crashing on the couch in the evenings and getting about a 2 hour nap before going to bed for 5-6 hours of sleep.  I can actually sleep "in" some tomorrow since I'm, back to my regular job and not due in till 730am instead of the 6am for the sale.  Ice cream? Nope been hitting the  Kit Kat's and Reece's Peanut Butter Cup's instead  

For me the sinus part has just about gone away, but the deep yet dry cough hasn't  The cough almost sounds like a bronchitis type cough, but it's not very "productive" (not coughing up nasty stuff).  I just need to keep an eye on it so it doesn't turn into full blown bronchitis.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 25, 2006)

Sale is officially over   Out of the ten yearlings that the farm offered for sale, 8 were sold  We know one of the first sold is headed to Europe for training and atleast 3 are headed out west for training.  All ten were very well behavied with no one getting hurt which is always a major plus.  I did fall in love with one of the last colts to sell and if he hadn't sold I was going to persue ownership of him.  As much as I would have enjoyed owning him, in reality he wasn't in the budget so thankfully he sold and is on his was to Oklahoma. I do have some major nasty blisters on the backs of both heels, but hopefully they will heal up quickly since cardio will be out unless I do the bike or go barefoot.  I hope to return to the gym tomorrow, but honestly will play it by ear and see how I feel.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey!
See...ice cream has the mental relaxation a Kit Kat just can't match...
Listen to Mike....I know things...


Can u soak the tootsies in warm water w/ something to get them healed up?


----------



## Devlin (Sep 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey!
> See...ice cream has the mental relaxation a Kit Kat just can't match...
> Listen to Mike....I know things...
> 
> ...



Well let's see, I did soak them in a very nice mineral salt bath and would love to soak them again along with the entire body, however we currently have no hot water    

I have been putting on an antibiotic cream on the blisters and a seperate cream on the rest of my feet which makes them feel a lot better.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 26, 2006)

Well I did plan on going to the gym tonight and I may still, but my life got a bit turned upside down today.

One thing I had not mentioned was that I have been a bit worried for the last week or so because I had not heard from Red at all which is very unusual.  Then this afternoon my phone rings and it's Red.  He's home which was not on the schedule.  Translation, he was injured over in Iraq and came home for treatment.  He says he is ok, but I have not gotten the whole story yet.  He is on his way to my place now and you can bet I will not only get the whole story, but some exercise will be involved even if workout is not at the gym.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 26, 2006)

Cardio, I presume.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello Sister Devlin, hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Cardio, I presume.



Of  course


----------



## Devlin (Sep 27, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Hello Sister Devlin, hope all is well with you!!!



Things are much, much better, just need to get my butt back in the gym.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 27, 2006)

Well Red was indeed injured in Iraq.  The vehicle he was in was hit by a road side bomb.  No one was killed, but he and atleast one other guy were hit by shrapnel.  Red has a fair number of small pieces imbedded in his arms, shoulders and a piece in his neck along with damage to his right clavical.  He is home to be evaluated for surgery to remove some of the shrapnel and fix his clavical.  All in all he is ok, thank god. 

In other news....my best friend just arrived in town from Texas for a visit  So today will be a busy day.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Red, glad he is okay!!! Have fun with your Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Have fun with your Friend!!!



As if she needs to be told _that_.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey lady!
Ditto on glad that he is good!

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 30, 2006)

*Arch*-I'm extremely glad Red is ok too.  

*Trip*-We had a great time.  I just wish she lived closer so we could spend more time together.  

*Burner*-Opps Hump day has come and gone without me being here, probably because I was otherwise occupied  and then phone jack for computer decided to cause me problems.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 30, 2006)

Well I finally made it back in the gym.  It felt great.

*Chest & Cardio*

*Treadmill*-35 minutes
Miles: 2.08
HR: Max 147 (78%); Average: 133 (71%)

*Flat DB Press*(single arm and kept off arm extended while pressing with other arm)
15 x 15
20 x 15
22.5 x 12

*Decline DB press*
15 x 15
15 x 15
20 x 15

*DB fly ss Straight arm fly*
15 x 15...ss...5 x 15
20 x 15...ss...5 x 15
22.5 x 12...ss...5 x 12

*Recumbant bike*-30 minutes
Level 3
Miles: 10.07
HR: Max: 147 (78%); Average: 135 (72%)

From start to finish this workout took about 2 hours.  Not sure how I pulled this workout off considering I haven't been in the gym for over 2 weeks.  I was very surprised at the strength that I had maintained even with the time off.  Now I need to get my diet back on track, hit the gym like I used to and I'll be set.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 1, 2006)

Well the chest is slightly sore from yesterday so I hit the gym for arms today.

*Arms & Cardio*

*Treadmill*-30 minutes
Miles: 1.96
HR: Max: 158 (84%); Average: 133 (71%)

*Bench dips ss DB curls*
BW x 12...ss...10 x 12
+10 x 12...ss...15 x 12
+15 x 12...ss...15 x 12

*Tricep pushdowns (V handle) ss Cable Curls*
25 x 12...ss...25 x 8 ds 20 x 4 (biceps almost fried)  
30 x 12...ss...20 x 12
35 x 12...ss...15 x 12

*Tricep extentsions ss Hammer curls*
50 x 12...ss...15 x 10
60 x 12...ss...15 x 8

*Recumbant bike*-10 minutes
Level 3, Fat Burn setting
Miles: 3.61
HR: Max 142 (76%); Average: 128 (68%)

Shins were bothering me a bit on the treadmill, but I still managed to jog for 5 minutes without heartrate getting too high.  My biceps were not happy with me during this workout, but managed to tough it out.  When it came to the bike, my legs were not up to a long ride.  Atleast I made it there and got in a decent workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2006)

hey lady!
Looks like u are still doing great!
Wish me luck...I go i for surgury tomorrow am...however, the doc already said there was no cure for 'ugly'...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey, you made it back!  Still planning to work with the trainer?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 2, 2006)

Dev!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2006)

Good lookin w/o's Sister Devlin!!! Looks like you havn't missed a beat!!!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 2, 2006)

*Burner*-Thanks.  It's not bad, but not where I was.  Surgery? Think I missed that discussion.

*Trip*-Yep made it back to the gym finally.  I actually had 2 guys come up to me today and ask me where the hell have I been, they missed me    Yes I do still plan to work with a trainer, but my schedule this month is crazy and I have to live day to day.  Why?  I've been called for jury duty.  Here, we are "on call" for a month and we have to check in every night to see if we have been called to report for jury duty.  It makes scheduling appointments difficult.

*Arch*-Thanks that means a lot to me


----------



## Devlin (Oct 2, 2006)

Still have some mild chest DOMS, but arms feel good.  Decided to just do cardio today.

*Cardio*-1 hour

*Wave*-15 minutes
Level 1
Miles: 1.5 
Average HR: 144

*Treadmill*-45 minutes
4% incline, 3.8 mph
Miles: 2.77
HR: Max: 151 (80%); Average: 138 (73%)

Legs felt back to normal.  No problems or pains in the shins


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2006)

yep- on my face...to clean up the scar and my ear.
The ear came back looking almost new again...will see about the rest when the swelling goes down.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 4, 2006)

Good lookin cardio my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow I was gone from here for two days and man was my journal a busy place.  

Ohh well just wanted to let everyone know I probably won't be around for a while.  I have a lot of things (inner demons) to sort out and I just need to remove myself from the world for a while.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

um..hello??? I need my daily dose of Dee! Now get back here before I start going thru some serious withdrawls!

(take care of what you need and we'll see u when u get back)


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Wow I was gone from here for two days and man was my journal a busy place.
> 
> Ohh well just wanted to let everyone know I probably won't be around for a while.  I have a lot of things (inner demons) to sort out and I just need to remove myself from the world for a while.



Good luck with your issues.  hope to see you back soon!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 9, 2006)

OK, I'm just not going to stand for all this "leaving" from my buddies!

First I had to scan the world for Arch.
Then I had to fly to Tennessee to locate Billie
Now I've gotta go to Kintuky << look...I can't even spell Kintuky!  

What in the wide wide world of sports is going on here people!!??!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

if it gets to much of a buren..you are welcome to lie here next to me...

Dam..when's my Tam Tam clone arrive?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 10, 2006)

How many flippin times do I have to tell you....those clones cost $100,000.00.  When I get that check, you'll get your clone!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2006)

hmm...maybe we can work it off in...trade?????


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Oct 12, 2006)

*Burner*-Sorry for depriving you of your daily dose of me.  I just go through times when I need alone time to sort things out.  Still isolating myself but slowly re-entering the world outside of work.

*Pylon*-Thanks.  Some issues just take time and some issues will never be completely resolved in my life.

*Fitgirl*-Sorry, but word of warning if you decide to come to Kentucky this week, bring warm clothes we are in a friggin freeze warning.  

*Trip*- 


I have been checking in here, just haven't been very social.  I was extremely depressed and moody and didn't know why.  I've been trying to get more rest, get back in the gym, and take time to think about life, how I want to look and what I want in my life.  Work has not been helping since boss has been moody, grumpy becuase of billing problems and major computer/server/network problems.  Of course others things that I won't go into are bothering me and the time thinking is leading me to make changes in how I approach/deal with the other things.  

So I haven't completely droped off the face of the earth, just gone into temporary partial isolation.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry all, but things didn't go as I had hoped they would.  Actually things have seriously changed in my life and I won't be around while I sort myslef out.  I need to try and heal emotionally and mentally... if I can.  

Let's just say I took a huge leap emotionally/mentally and crashed hard.  The only other thing I will say is that while Red is alive, he is no longer in my life unless he decides to be.  I'm done trying....it's not worth the pain anymore.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 13, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Sorry all, but things didn't go as I had hoped they would.  Actually things have seriously changed in my life and I won't be around while I sort myslef out.  I need to try and heal emotionally and mentally... if I can.
> 
> Let's just say I took a huge leap emotionally/mentally and crashed hard.  The only other thing I will say is that while Red is alive, he is no longer in my life unless he decides to be.  I'm done trying....it's not worth the pain anymore.




...



Need a Vacation?


(and a hug?)


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Sorry all, but things didn't go as I had hoped they would.  Actually things have seriously changed in my life and I won't be around while I sort myslef out.  I need to try and heal emotionally and mentally... if I can.



Good luck, Dev.  We'll be here when you get back.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey D!
Sorry to hear about that. 
u have my # if u wanna talk....
but don't stay away fro your friends. U are a part of us, and to not hear from you....well...that's just not gonna happen. 
Remember my journal? It still fills up....not with workouts....but still friends/support. let us be here for you as we can as you are for us.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2006)

You are in my thoughts and Prayers Sister Devlin, so sorry to hear about your trouble in the heart!!! I'm here if you need to vent!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear about it.  Men suck.  (And I'm betting most of the guys here will agree.  If not, they're lying.)


----------



## Devlin (Oct 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Need a vacation   Yes badly to some place warm, sunny and tropical.

A hug? Yep and can also take some nice hot, steamy sex


----------



## Devlin (Oct 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Good luck, Dev.  We'll be here when you get back.



I think I'm back. This place is hard to stay away from


----------



## Devlin (Oct 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey D!
> Sorry to hear about that.
> u have my # if u wanna talk....
> but don't stay away fro your friends. U are a part of us, and to not hear from you....well...that's just not gonna happen.
> Remember my journal? It still fills up....not with workouts....but still friends/support. let us be here for you as we can as you are for us.



 Good to see that some things don't change in your journal.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 17, 2006)

Archangel said:


> You are in my thoughts and Prayers Sister Devlin, so sorry to hear about your trouble in the heart!!! I'm here if you need to vent!!!



Thank you so much.  I ended up venting enough a few days ago and started to feel much within hours.  HOwever, it did take a few days to recover.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 17, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Sorry to hear about it.  Men suck.  (And I'm betting most of the guys here will agree.  If not, they're lying.)



Men do suck.  Some are really good at it  and some well they fall into the not worth my time zone.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 17, 2006)

I've had a few rough days, but slowly have started to return to myself.  Been hitting the gym again and feeling better.  Men well they in general are on my shit list and fall into only good for one thing  However, I haven't pursued anyone.....yet  Life at work has been a roller coaster due to computer program and server problems, but slowly they are resolving or atleast we hope they are resolving.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Need a vacation   Yes badly to some place warm, sunny and tropical.
> 
> A hug? Yep and can also take some nice hot, steamy sex



I personally like the airconditioning on high, but... Whatever! -


----------



## Devlin (Oct 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I personally like the airconditioning on high, but... Whatever! -



Ahh but AC on high would defeat the purpose of the few the clothes the better


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Ahh but AC on high would defeat the purpose of the few the clothes the better



Yes, but its good for cuddling when you "Have" to finally go to sleep


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Good to see that some things don't change in your journal.


just for that....I'm STILL gonna spank ya! 

Good to see you back.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2006)

Heya hun how ya doin?

Sorry to hear about the guy problems at the homefront!  If ya need anything let me know...sorry i haven't been around.  my knee is busted but my magic fingers still work


----------



## Devlin (Oct 18, 2006)

Burner said:
			
		

> I'm STILL gonna spank ya!





			
				Deadbolt said:
			
		

> my magic fingers still work



Ohh a spanking and magic fingers....what more could a girl want


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2006)

evidently TWO guys....you vixen, you!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 18, 2006)

DB I actually thought about you yesterday.  Of course that was after I called 911 to report a building fire in my apartment complex.  Note to self next time I smell smoke, don't assume it's someone's fireplace  I actually smelled smoke at 6am, but it wasn't until 730am that I realize the building across the parking lot, which is the complex leasing office and club house, was on fire.  In my defence, it was dark until about 715 and the only way I realized the building was on fire was the stronger smell of smoke and the smoke escaping along the eaves of the roof, the peak and when I walked around the building I saw smoke escaping around a closed window.  They think it started in the floor of the office and who knows how long it had been smoldering.  Atleast they were able to put it out quickly and save the structure.  Of course they did shut off the gas which landed the complex with no hot water for 36 hours


----------



## Devlin (Oct 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> evidently TWO guys....you vixen, you!



 The more the merrier


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Ohh a spanking and magic fingers....what more could a girl want



Did someone call me?


----------



## Devlin (Oct 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Did someone call me?



But of course.  The party wouldn't be complete if we didn't call you


----------



## Devlin (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry for not being here for a couple days.  Not much going on except work and working out.  Workouts have been ok. Really starting to get back into the swing.  Thinking I will start  P/RR/S again, but I have lost so much strength.  Emtionally....well I'm kinda numb and not feeling a whole lot, but in a decent mood.  Atleast my moods are more stable now.  Had a decent workout today, but the highlight was when I was leaving.  A guy I don't remember seeing before stopped me as I was leaving and says "I just wanted to tell you all of your hard work is really paying off."   I thanked him and walked out of the gym with a huge smile on my face.  That just made my day.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey lady!
I'm right there with you! Man..I'm a weak SOB now...I've a LOT of work to do...
Yep, sure that compliment made your day!
what would have made my day...a couple days ago...IF U WOULD HAVE ANSWERED YOUR PHONE!!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey lady!
> I'm right there with you! Man..I'm a weak SOB now...I've a LOT of work to do...
> Yep, sure that compliment made your day!
> what would have made my day...a couple days ago...IF U WOULD HAVE ANSWERED YOUR PHONE!!!!!



Well you did catch me at work and I couldn't answer then.  Sorry.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

so..if I catch you...this mean I can keep you? Or..is this a catch and release journal?


----------



## Devlin (Oct 22, 2006)

These days its looking like catch and release


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Road Trip!
:d


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

ohh..and I could catch you again...and again....


----------



## Pylon (Oct 22, 2006)

Heya Dev...glad to hear you are moving past your boy toy isssues.  Feel free to use burner as needed....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

I second that!
Hear Hear!
(PPssst...Py...next round of beer's on me, brotha!)


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

Devlin said:


> These days its looking like catch and release



No sense keeping the undersized ones, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello Sister Devlin, glad to see your back, hope all is well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> No sense keeping the undersized ones, right?





OMG the images that brings to my mind


----------



## Devlin (Oct 23, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Heya Dev...glad to hear you are moving past your boy toy isssues.  Feel free to use burner as needed....



 

Yes I am moving on.  Plenty of fish in the sea, just need to start fishing.  Not sure if my line is long enough to catch burner and use him as needed.....


----------



## Devlin (Oct 23, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Hello Sister Devlin, glad to see your back, hope all is well for you my Friend!!!



Hey Arch, glad to see you around too.  Things are going better.  Of course my legs have very nice DOMS from yesterday's workout.  I cut the workout short, but cranked up the weights.  As far as legs go, I should be back to lifting what I was in no time.  The rest of the body is taking longer, but ohh well.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

u..wanna...use me???? Wait...that's a good thing...isn't it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> u..wanna...use me???? Wait...that's a good thing...isn't it?




Watch out.  We were just talking about throwing back the undersized ones.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

hey...it was COLD that day...I was in the pool! The Shrinkage! You know about the Shrinkage!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2006)

OK George.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey...it was COLD that day...I was in the pool! The Shrinkage! You know about the Shrinkage!





			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> OK George.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 24, 2006)

I forgot how much SLDL can hit my hamstrings.  I did SLDL on sunday and DOMS set into hamstrings bigtime today.  I'm hoping the DOMS relax enough tomorrow that I can do cardio.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

or..the cardio will stretch them  out and will feel better...

so..um...is there, like a steak at the end of your line? Cause...I'm hungry...


----------



## Devlin (Oct 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> or..the cardio will stretch them  out and will feel better...
> 
> so..um...is there, like a steak at the end of your line? Cause...I'm hungry...



No steak.  However there was roasted chicken and stuffing a little while ago


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

That'll do.  Cast out!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 25, 2006)

Ughh, this will sound strange, but my lower back was starting to ache and I was getting cramps again so I'm back on antibotics for a chronic infection.  I'm betting the antibiotic is going to tear my intestines up as usual so back to making sure I get yogurt in me.  On top of the lower back pain and cramps, I still have DOMS in the legs.  Atleast the DOMS have settled into just the calfs.  Advil is not touching the aches and pains so stepped up to something stronger (thank god for our new vet who hooked me up today instead of trying to get into the doc).  I'm a nice relaxed, happy camper now  Just going to settle in for the night and chill.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Just going to settle in for the night and chill.



Need someone to tuck you in?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2006)

did somebody page me?

(so I am not taking YOUR phrase, Trips!)


----------



## Devlin (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry all.  Been getting home late and going to bed early the last few days.  I've been sooo tired lately.  I have an appointment with my endocrinologist, but unfortanetly it's not until December (it was the soonest they could get me in).  I have a feeling my thyroid levels may be lower than they should be, but will know in about a month.  

In other news.....I'm debating a considerable purchase.  I was at a farm that had a beautiful 2 year old thoroughbred filly that I just about feel in love with.  She is for sale and the owner is willing to make me a good deal on her.  However, the purchase price is overall more than I want to spend, but the owner will work with me on it, and then there is the monthly costs of keeping a horse.  I'm waiting for a second farm to get back to me and if I can afford the monthly cost of the horse, I may take the dive and buy the filly.  The filly will be a huge project because she is right off the track, she is what we refer to as "racing fit" (in condition to be raced) and she's 2 years old.  Yet, re-training the filly to be a riding horse can be very rewarding.  We will see.....


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

Hope all is well for you Sister Devlin!!! That purchase sounds exciting, Best Wishes to you for that!!!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Arch.

I thought about it all weekend and budget wise, I can't afford the horse right now, unless the owner was to drop the price some more.    Plus, it's going into winter and unless I can make arrangements with a farm that has an indoor arena, I wouldn't be able to work the filly as much or the way I would like.  Maybe if the filly is still available or becomes available again for sale in the spring I will be able to buy her, but right now, overall, I'm not in the position to afford it.   

In other news, had a great workout at the gym, but a couple things are bothering me.  One, my hamstrings are still ouchy a week after working them.   Two, my lats have knots in them again and the right side spoke up while lifting today, forcing me to drop the weights a bit.    I need to get into my chiropractor this week


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

A racing horse? Gonna be an owner? That could be something...Hmm....The 'Lady D' Ranch...it has a ring to it, don't ya think?

I may not be a chiropractor, but I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express once...wanna come over and see what I can do?


----------



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> A racing horse? Gonna be an owner? That could be something...Hmm....The 'Lady D' Ranch...it has a ring to it, don't ya think?
> 
> I may not be a chiropractor, but I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express once...wanna come over and see what I can do?



She is a race horse.  She has 2 starts on her record already, but didn't leave the gate well in either start and didn't place well as a result.  She does have speed however.  If I bought her, I would not race her.  I have heard through the grapevine that she was "grumpy" at the track, but at the time she had pnuemonia and that was many months ago.  The 'Lady D' Stable does have a ring to it   However, as much as I would like to buy the horse, it's not in the budget unless something happens in the next 24 hours.  

Not touching the Express comment


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

didn't Seabiscuit and the rider have issues to workout? C'mon..be the horse whisperer...and git-r-done!


Oh..no...go ahead...touch it...I dare ya...
muhahahahaa...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Dev !

how ya feelin' Babe ?   Only went back a couple of pages... how's the wo's going ?  Thinking about buying some horse flesh I see.  Bet you could sweet talk Burner into a "partnership"


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey Lady! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Devlin (Oct 30, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Dev !
> 
> how ya feelin' Babe ? Only went back a couple of pages... how's the wo's going ? Thinking about buying some horse flesh I see. Bet you could sweet talk Burner into a "partnership"



Workouts aren't as strong or as consistant as they were, but getting back in the swing.  I took a couple weeks off from working out and man did I loose a lot of strength.  It's coming back, but one workout at a time.  I will go back to p/rr/s, but may drop the shock week.  

 Talk Burner into a partnership?  That may be dangerous  



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Lady! How are you feeling today?



Ended up going to bed around 9pm my time and slept good until about 330am then it was down hill.  I tossed and turned becuase my head was pounding with a migraine and my neck was bothering me.  I ended up putting freeze el on my forehead and neck every hour or so until I dragged my ass out of bed for work.  My morning coffee helped and then the headache gradually went away.

However, remember I said 





> However, as much as I would like to buy the horse, it's not in the budget unless something happens in the next 24 hours.


.....Well I didn't hit the lottery  , however I saw the filly this morning and she gave me the "look" and I was done for.   I made a couple of calls, one of which was to the owner of the filly, and negotiations are back on.  The owner has dropped the price down because he wants me to have the filly.  Now I just need to wait for a return call from one farm that may be able to cut me a good deal on boarding the filly.  If that falls out, then I have a second farm that will take her just at a slightly high monthly rate.  I even spoke to a farm that has an indoor arena and they will let me ship in whenever I want to ride in the indoor (can't board at the farm with the indoor because they are full).  Called my mom and she is going into my horsey stuff that I have in storage in NJ and she will be sending me some things I will need for the filly.  Mom is not completely happy that I'm pursueing buying a horse because she knows that at times money can get tight for me.   However, Mom does know that horses make me very happy.   

So now the next couple of days will be trying to get the best monthly deal possible and getting my trailer out of storage as well as getting budget in order.  I'm also praying that I'm not making a big mistake.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

Devlin said:


> horses make me very happy.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



That and these


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



 

 We aren't mentioning that one since the filly I'm considering is hot off the track.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Workouts aren't as strong or as consistant as they were, but getting back in the swing.
> 
> *We are in the same boat here*
> 
> ...


    
Ms. D's got a horsey!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Ms. D's got a horsey!



Not yet    Still in negotations.  Nothing has been finalized (which may be my saving grace   )


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

I betcha full body massage...you get it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Oct 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I betcha full body massage...you get it!



Haven't gotten her yet, but made a call today to make some funds available.  Plus now I'm on the hunt for a replacement tire for my horse trailer and tomorrow I hope to get my trailer over to have a bad tire switched out with the spare.  If, If things go as I hope....I may take the plunge by the weekend.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

wahoo!
You need some fun and joy in your life! Let's get this done!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



Happy Halloween Trip!!!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> wahoo!
> You need some fun and joy in your life! Let's get this done!



Things like this take time.  Can't jump all in at once.  PLus I need to make sure I have a good home for her before I buy her, a home I can afford


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

if have to...move out of apartment..get a better stall and move in with her...


----------



## Devlin (Oct 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> if have to...move out of apartment..get a better stall and move in with her...



 

Some of the farms and stall around here are nicer than some apartments.  However, I won't go that far.  

If our schedule at work goes as planned, I am going to have her checked out tomorrow to make sure she is sound with no injuries from the track.  I will try to get a couple pics of her then too.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 2, 2006)

Finally made it to the gym today and had a good workout.  Didn't get to work my chest as much as I would have liked, but the gym was crowded.  I got in the exercises, but didn't go as heavy as I would have liked. 

Status on buying the horse....My horse trailer should be good to go since I had it worked on today.    I needed a tire rotated out on my trailer and my trailer requires a tires that usual can only be found at a commercial truck tire so off I went today.  Let me tell you how much fun that was being the only woman with a big trailer among the men with their big rigs  I know I have one farm for sure that has room and that I can afford.  There may be a second farm, but I won't know until sometime tomorrow if I can afford it.  Tomorrow morning I'm having the filly looked out to make sure she does not have any injuries from the race track and to make sure she is healthy.  If all goes well I will buy her and move her on saturday to her new home.  

If...If I do buy her, time and budget management will be crucial.  I will have to get up early so I can feed and care for the filly before going into work.  Then after work I will go to the farm and either work on retraining the filly or just spend "quality time" with her.  On the "quality time" nights I hope to be able to hit the gym for a workout. Factor in sleeping, eating, spending time with my dogs and life should be will non-stop   

Wish me luck.....


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't worry Dev, Burner will be here soon to offer to "workout" your chest for you.

Sounds like buying that horse would be sweet but an awful lot of stress would be involved. Isn't your life complicated enough right now ?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Don't worry Dev, Burner will be here soon to offer to "workout" your chest for you.
> 
> Sounds like buying that horse would be sweet but an awful lot of stress would be involved. Isn't your life complicated enough right now ?



Stress? Yes and no.  Yes because I will need to budget my time so that I can get enough sleep and get workouts in while working full time.  No because working with the horse can be very relaxing as well as extremely rewarding.  Think of it this way....She is a corvette that has been neglected badly (This filly while only 2 years old has been taught to race, but didn't do well at all and has been left to just hang out in a stall with little contact).  You get her and strip her down to the basics and rebuild her (bath the filly to get all the dirt off, groom her till she shines and start to retrain her to be a riding horse, but have to start with the basics).  In the end you have a shiny, sporty car that people envy (beautiful horse that shines and does well in the show ring).  

Isn't it rewarding when you take something that someone has given up on and turn it into something beautiful


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Finally made it to the gym today and had a good workout. Didn't get to work my chest as much as I would have liked, but the gym was crowded. I got in the exercises, but didn't go as heavy as I would have liked.
> 
> Status on buying the horse....My horse trailer should be good to go since I had it worked on today. I needed a tire rotated out on my trailer and my trailer requires a tires that usual can only be found at a commercial truck tire so off I went today. Let me tell you how much fun that was being the only woman with a big trailer among the men with their big rigs  I know I have one farm for sure that has room and that I can afford. There may be a second farm, but I won't know until sometime tomorrow if I can afford it. Tomorrow morning I'm having the filly looked out to make sure she does not have any injuries from the race track and to make sure she is healthy. If all goes well I will buy her and move her on saturday to her new home.
> 
> ...


good luck.
Here...just take a DVD player into the stall and you and the horse can watch Seabisquit together...you can whisper it it's ear: This can be you!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> good luck.
> Here...just take a DVD player into the stall and you and the horse can watch Seabisquit together...you can whisper it it's ear: This can be you!



 

More like whisper in her ear, "That could have been you. But no you had issues with the starting gate."


----------



## Devlin (Nov 3, 2006)

Updates....The vet did not find any problems with the filly   However, there was one little problem.....she has only been off the track for about 2 weeks, she is very fit and has not had any time outside of her stall so she is a bundle of energy waiting to explode.  I have decided to buy her (I know surprise, surprise   ) I will be picking her up tomorrow morning and moving her to her new farm.  Once at the new farm, if not sooner, she will be introduced to the wonderful world of sedation drugs  I know when she is turned loose in a small field she will be a hellion and could hurt herself unless I sedate her.  She will be a huge project to retrain, but it will be so rewarding to make her into a successful show horse. Plus when I work her in hand, I will be getting an arm and leg workout and when I finally get on her I will be getting a leg workout  

I was not able to get any pics of the new girl today, but should have no problems getting pics tomorrow.  Guess I should share the new girl's name which is Star Hill.  A better name may turn out to be Star Hellion


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ha ! I knew it! Congrats, girl!

wasn't there a movie that the animal was arfaind of the gate? Racing Stripes or something? Hey...Zebras have heart too!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Ha ! I knew it! Congrats, girl!
> 
> wasn't there a movie that the animal was arfaind of the gate? Racing Stripes or something? Hey...Zebras have heart too!



Thanks.  I moved her to her new home this morning.

Not sure about the movie.  I will have to rent it one day and see.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)

hey happy horse owner!
How's you?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm doing good.  I moved my new girl this morning and she settled in much better than I expected.  I turned her loose in a small round pen to let her burn off some energy and to my surprise she did not need any sedation.  It's really surprising she did not need sedation because she is truely hot off the track, her last race was at most just over 2 weeks ago (Oct 19th to be exact) and she has been stall bound since then.  When I turned her loose this evening in a small paddock for the night, she handled that very wel too.  However, she did not know what to make of the cows in the field next to her paddock.  She has never seen cows before so she stood in a corner as far away from the cows as possible and snorted at them  Overall, she is a well behaved child and should take to retrain well.  She does have some sores on one side from the saddle and girth that need to heal, but hopefully they will heal quickly.  I took a couple pics.  Sorry they aren't that great, but they are better than nothing.  I hope to get some more tomorrow.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's one more pic...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)

she's beautiful!
way to go...mom!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> she's beautiful!
> way to go...mom!



Thanks.  She will look even more beautiful once I have gotten all the dust/dirt out of her coat.  I would have liked to have given her a bath today, but it was too cold.  Hopefully, if the weatherman is correct it wil be warm enough at the end of the week to give her a bath.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)

love to see the size of the tub for a horse... 
Do they have whirl pool jets too?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Thanks. She will look even more beautiful once I have gotten all the dust/dirt out of her coat. I would have liked to have given her a bath today, but it was too cold. Hopefully, if the weatherman is correct it wil be warm enough at the end of the week to give her a bath.


Hey Dev.... Congrats on the new addition! I don't know a damn thing about horses, but I love animals. I spend a good part of my day, exercising, training, walking, and in general entertaining a Golden Retriever, so I understand the commitment. I notice you tether your horse, and that is also a good technique for a dog. I'm curious though, the tether is very short. Stupid horse person here, do horses not need to lay down?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Dev.... Congrats on the new addition! I don't know a damn thing about horses, but I love animals. I spend a good part of my day, exercising, training, walking, and in general entertaining a Golden Retriever, so I understand the commitment. I notice you tether your horse, and that is also a good technique for a dog. I'm curious though, the tether is very short. Stupid horse person here, do horses not need to lay down?



Thanks.  The 'tether' is just a temporary thing so I could groom her and take pics of her.  I tried to get pics of her free in the stall, but she kept walking towards me  When not working with her in the stall, she is free to move about and lay down if she so desires.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> love to see the size of the tub for a horse...
> Do they have whirl pool jets too?



 

Actual she will either get a shower or a sponge bath.  

They do have pools of all sizes for horses and yes some have whirl pool jets.   Some even have floats/rafts.  Check out some of the pics Barbaro after his first surgery.  He was recovered from anethesia in a raft in a pool at the U of PA.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Thanks. The 'tether' is just a temporary thing so I could groom her and take pics of her. I tried to get pics of her free in the stall, but she kept walking towards me  When not working with her in the stall, she is free to move about and lay down if she so desires.


That makes sense. Good job Mom! Good luck with your new girl


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Actual she will either get a shower or a sponge bath.


lucky horse!  warm water, of course!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 5, 2006)

I didn't sleep real well last night.  I was worried my new girl was going to get hurt if the cows decided to visit her during the night.  I was scared she would either run through a fence or try to jump it.  I got to the farm this morning and didn't see her   I walked towards her paddock and there she was just standing there, calm as could be with this look of, "What Mom? I'm fine, now can I please go inside and eat breakfast?"  After bringing her in and giving her breakfast, I headed off to the track because I'm working another horse sale.  Shortly after I arrive, the talk turns to the races from yesterday (Breeders Cup raced here in Kentucky at Churchill Downs) and the 2 horses that broke down during a race (one horse was put down on the track due the horrible compound fracture she sustained).  It made me very thankful that I may have 'saved' my girl from that future.  

This afternoon I went back to the farm and decided to exercise my girl lightly.  More than anything I wanted to see how she handled having a harness 'saddled' to her (I didn't put a saddle on her, instead I have a harness that goes in the same place as a saddle and I use it when I want to exercise a horse without me getting on the horse) and I wanted to see how she handled a bridle.  I was very pleasantly surprised!  She was extremely quiet and very well mannered.  I tested her to see if I could push her buttons and get her to kick or act out and she didn't.   She is extremely curious about her surroundings, but she is also a wimp about approaching new things (there are 2 50 gallon drums painted black and white like cows and she would look, walk towards them, but wouldn't go within 15-20 feet of them   )  She is giving me lots of hope that she will be fun and fairly easy to retrain.  

Then as I was cleaning her stall it hit me...I forgot that cleaning stalls can be a great workout   The downside to having a horse and trying to save money while owning her, I have to get up at the butt crack of dawn so I can take care of her and make it to work on time.  In other words...I'm heading off to bed in a few minutes because I need to be up and out of bed by 3:30AM tomorrow   Nite all.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

hey!
Sounds like a good day for you!
So...you are not gonna race her? 
So..it's 10 reps of mucking on the left, then switch and do another 10 reps on the right?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2006)

it is always wonderful to have a horse with a lot of personality!  I would much rather have one with a sense of humor than one that just stands there all day, even if she does act up on occasion


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

Awesome, congrats on the horse!!! I hear ya, I am in bed by 8:30 the latest, and up by 3:30 and at the gym by 4!!! Crazy the stuff we do to ourselves, huh!!! Wishing you nothing but the best my friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey!
> Sounds like a good day for you!
> So...you are not gonna race her?
> So..it's 10 reps of mucking on the left, then switch and do another 10 reps on the right?



Yep it was a good day and today was even better.  Nope, no more racing for her.  10 reps to the left, 10 reps to the right, then lift and dump the tub in the spreader


----------



## Devlin (Nov 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> it is always wonderful to have a horse with a lot of personality!  I would much rather have one with a sense of humor than one that just stands there all day, even if she does act up on occasion



Ohh I know.  Personality is a must and she has tons of it.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 6, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Awesome, congrats on the horse!!! I hear ya, I am in bed by 8:30 the latest, and up by 3:30 and at the gym by 4!!! Crazy the stuff we do to ourselves, huh!!! Wishing you nothing but the best my friend!!!



Thanks.  Nothing like having another kid in the family   I know, the hours are nuts, but it is worth it in the end.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 6, 2006)

I had planned to put my saddle on my girl and just work her on the ground to see how she reacted to the stirrups hitting her sides.  She was perfect and the stirrups didn't bother her.  She was being so good, I decided 'what the hell' let's get on her   She was a champ.  It didn't bother her one bit that I was on her back.  All we did was walk around for a little bit, but that was all that was needed.  It was more than I expected at this point.  I ended up graduating her from her paddock to a small field.  She is now out with 4 other girls, but one is the boss mare.  My girl didn't really care about the other girls, she just wants to graze and explore.   I will go to the farm in the morning to check on her and feed her.  I also will be checking her for any injuries the other girls may have given her and make sure she didn't get too cold during the night (it's supposed to be about 50, but with light steady rain for a portion of the night).  

Well I'm off to shower and head to bed......


----------



## Devlin (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry all.  I've been going to bed early since I have been getting up at the crack of dawn.  My girl is doing great at the farm.  She has become buddies with an aged paint quarterhorse mare, but the other girls in the field hate my girl   There are 3 girls that only have to look at my girl and she runs away   The only plus to running away is she isn't getting kicked, biten, or hurt. I haven't worked her at all the last couple of days because of being tired and it was getting dark out.  I plan to work her over the weekend.

I finished working the sale for the week and return to my regular job thursday and friday so I get to "sleep in" a bit   Atleast I have the weekend off and can rest up.  I am working the sale next week, but at the end of the week.  I do have to say, the sale was great today.  The one baby I took to the sale ring sold for $75,000 which was more than the owner expected and the pregnant mare I took to the ring sold for $200,000 which was a lot more than the owner expected.  All in all, the farm had a great day with all 3 horses in the sale selling for more than was expected.  On top of the good day at the sale, the farm had a colt racing at Churchill Downs this afternoon and he won   He paid something like $14+ to win 

Well I'm off to shower, relax, then bed.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 8, 2006)

Can we expect to see this filly in the Breeder's Cup Juevenile Fillies race next year?  If so, can I get a special pass?

 Dev.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Can we expect to see this filly in the Breeder's Cup Juevenile Fillies race next year?  If so, can I get a special pass?
> 
> Dev.




LOL...  Her racing days are over.  She is sound, but so far I don't see her having the mind to be a race horse.  She is extremely curious, but with a very short attention span and she is lacking confidence about approaching strange things.  

If the Breeder's Cup returns to Churchill Downs in 2008, I may try for tickets.  Actually in this year's Breeder's Cup Juvenille Filly race, the filly that finished third, Cotton Blossom, was born and raised on a client's farm and I got to handle her some when she was a yearling.  I can say a colt to watch is 'Tactical Weapon'    He broke his maiden today at Churchill Downs and I was incorrect, he paid over $18 to win http://www.equibase.com/premium/eqbPDFChart.cfm?TID=CD&CTRY=USA&DAY=D&DT=11/08/2006&STYLE=EQB&RACE=7&BorP=BAlso keep an eye out for 'Andromeda's Hero'.  It has been officially announced, when Andromeda's Hero retires he will stand stud at the farm I work for during the sales. http://www.thoroughbredtimes.com/todaysnews/newsview.asp?recno=67668&subsec=6


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2006)

Devlin said:


> My girl is doing great at the farm. She has become buddies with an aged paint quarterhorse mare, but the other girls in the field hate my girl  There are 3 girls that only have to look at my girl and she runs away


ah...she's the hot new 'chick' on the farm..they are just sniffing her out..you know...to see if she has what it takes to hang with them...it's all horse politics...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ah...she's the hot new 'chick' on the farm..they are just sniffing her out..you know...to see if she has what it takes to hang with them...it's all horse politics...



She's the hot new _young_ 'chick' on the farm.  The older girls are not too happy about the young chick especially since she is a thoroughbred and not a quarterhorse like them.    It does seem like she may have gotten  over her fear of another girl in the field.  Today when the chestnut girl looked at my girl, my girl didn't run away in fear which is a plus.  Today I was either really brave or really stupid. I was actually sick all day today and was in bed untill about 3 pm.  I got up and went to the farm for a little bit.  I groomed my girl while she ate and then decided I would get on her for a little bit.  No problem except, I haven't worked her for a couple days and I decided to just get on her bareback.  Problem with this....I was not as strong as I normally would be and getting on a 2 year old thoroughbred off the track is not always the smartest idea.  Much to everyone's surprise she was well behavied and didn't mind me on her bareback.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry for disappearing again.  I ended up sick in bed again on friday   Spent yesterday resting some, cleaning and in general catching up on life.  Haven't made it to the gym in a while because of the sale, being sick and the new girl, but hope to return soon.  My girl is doing very, very well and is giving me lots of hope she will turn into a beautiful show horse.  

Hope everyone had a good weekend.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey you!
Looks like we have the same gym consisstancy...let's fix this!
Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey you!
> Looks like we have the same gym consisstancy...let's fix this!
> Hope you are feeling better!



At least I'm getting to the farm and walking there as well as doing a bit of riding.  

I am feeling better, but not 100%.  Our weather here has not helped.  One day it's high of 50, next high in the 70's, the next high in the low 40's  then add in damp and rainy on the cold days  It would be so nice if Mother Nature would make up her mind and settle on a season.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

...heh...ask a woman...to make up her mind??? HA! HA! HAR! That's funny!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ...heh...ask a woman...to make up her mind??? HA! HA! HAR! That's funny!



Ohh I know.   Leave it to a woman to decide the weather


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

well...she did pick pretty colors...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2006)

Hope your feeling Beteer Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2006)

Heya Dev!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Hope your feeling Beteer Sister Devlin!!!



Thanks Arch.  I'm feeling better, but not 100%.  My body has some issues that have made a re-appearance  and it has me going through rounds of yuckiness. Except for that, life wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Heya Dev!



Hey Py!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2006)

hope your feeling better hon!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2006)

Dev!  Get well.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> hope your feeling better hon!



I am, but due to antibiotics I go through periods of cramping and feeling like I'm about to   



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Dev! Get well.



Thanks.  I'd get well even faster if it would stop friggin raining.  I swear I'm starting to grow feathers and web feet.  On the flip side, atleast we didn't get the thunderstorms, high winds, or tornados like some of the states south of me got.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2006)

I feel you on the rain.  We get it here first and pass the savings on to you!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I feel you on the rain.  We get it here first and pass the savings on to you!



You are just too kind


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, we aim to please!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Well, we aim to please!



Well you aimed a bit too well.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

now..you are upset that a man's 'aim' is on? 
Sheesh...it's true: You never can please a woman...


Hiya Dev! Feeling better?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> now..you are upset that a man's 'aim' is on?
> Sheesh...it's true: You never can please a woman...
> 
> 
> Hiya Dev! Feeling better?



 


Well except for feeling like a partial frozen drowned rat  , I'm feeling pretty good.  Ohh and to top the weather off....hot water is running very low at my apartment tonight and all I want is a long steaming hot shower.  I'm hoping if I get up very early tomorrow that I can get my steaming hot shower.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

It's about time a long streak of good luck comes your way.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

may the blue bird of happiness land on your shoulder...


----------



## Trouble (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice addition to your family, Dev. Star is sweet looking.  Get your horse a play toy.  Why don't you retrain her for racing?  If she has good lines and decent personality, this anxiety/confidence problem is correctable.  That means potential money making for you if you race her.  Have you thought about it?  Or did the conditions of the sale forbid you to race her again?

How are you headaches doing?  Any better?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Nice addition to your family, Dev. Star is sweet looking.  Get your horse a play toy.  Why don't you retrain her for racing?  If she has good lines and decent personality, this anxiety/confidence problem is correctable.  That means potential money making for you if you race her.  Have you thought about it?  Or did the conditions of the sale forbid you to race her again?
> 
> How are you headaches doing?  Any better?



Thanks.  Long time no see.  Star is a sweetheart and honestly I can not picture her racing.  Her bloodlines are not the best (her sire only stands for $1500   ) Mentally...she is very immature and when it comes to riding she could be considered an ADD child   Yes, mentally she will correct over time and with patience.  She was so hyper (hot) when I had her checked by the vet prior to purchase that she was a typical thoroughbred racehorse.  The day I moved her and turned her out, she settled down literally within an hour.  I did not expect to be able to get on her and ride her for a week to two weeks, instead I was able to get on her within two days of getting her.  Actually, 2 days ago (just over a week from getting her) I rode her and needed a riding crop to get her to trot she was so laid back  Did I consider racing her? For a moment, but I know in reality it cost more to train her to race then she is likely to make ($1500+ a month versus about $250 a month).  There is no way I could have afforded to send her to a trainer for racing.  And yes, one of the conditions of sale was that I would not race her.

As for getting her a toy....the first paddock she was turned out in had a toy in it and she wouldn't play with it.  She is now turned out with 2 other young mares, one is a National Show Horse (saddlebred x paint) and the other is an Andalusian.  My girl is the youngest at 2, the National Show horse I think is 3 or 4 and the Andalusion is around 5 I think.  All three get along very well, but my girl is the independant one who will share hay and feed, but avoids fights and wanders off by herself.  When she is out in the field all she cares about is eating grass and hay and being a normal horse.  

The headaches were getting worse, but I was very stressed.  Last weekend was a bad weekend, but so far this week has been good.  I think getting Star will help because it will force me to organize my life for the better.  Well I'm off to bed....I have a very early morning tomorrow since I will be working (more like trying not to get hurt by 2 strong babies and one 12 year 16.1 hand stallion) at the horse sale tomorrow and saturday.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> It's about time a long streak of good luck comes your way.



I agree


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

Wishing nothing but the Best for you!!! Hope everything works out, you are in my thoughts and Prayers!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

I was wondering if you got your horsey .  Good for you !


----------



## Devlin (Nov 18, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Wishing nothing but the Best for you!!! Hope everything works out, you are in my thoughts and Prayers!!!



I survived the weekend and the farm had a great sale day today.  Actually the farm did well through the whole sale.  We officially had the highest price horse of the sale today....the 12 year old stallion sold for $75,000   He will be going to British Columbia, Cananda.  This was a horse the farm was hoping would sell, otherwise he was going to be donated to a university breeding program.  I know the farm is thrilled they sent the horse through the sale.  

Now I'm looking forward to sleeping in a bit tomorrow


----------



## Devlin (Nov 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> I was wondering if you got your horsey .  Good for you !



Yep got her and very glad I did. She's a sweety and a great addition to my family.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

that was the funiest one, trips!

Hiya Dev!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



We actually lived that smiley this afternoon minus the tap on the head


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

u charged with a lance across a field?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> u charged with a lance across a field?



Ok minus the lance too.   We did go on a short gallop


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

I tried to gallop once..it wasn't pretty....


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving Sister Devlin, hope you have a Fantastic one my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

hey beautiful!
Where ya been? 
hhmm...been playing w/ the horsie, eh? 
have a Happy Thanksgiving!
mike


----------



## Devlin (Nov 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>








Happy Thanksgiving Trip!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Dev !


----------



## Devlin (Nov 22, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Sister Devlin, hope you have a Fantastic one my Friend!!!



Thanks Arch.  I hope you and your family have a very Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey beautiful!
> Where ya been?
> hhmm...been playing w/ the horsie, eh?
> have a Happy Thanksgiving!
> mike



Hey Mike...

I've been working and playing with my horse   She is doing great.  However, I've been really tired when I get home so been crashing in bed early so not around here much    I was hoping for a quiet Thanksgiving with my kids, but instead I do have to go into work for a little bit (we have a very sick horse that needs to be treated if he doesn't die during the night).  However I may still be able to have a quiet afternoon/evening.

Hope you have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

..and to you!
Do you have any family there, or invited to friends?
If I lived closer..I'd pick ya up for dinner...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> If I lived closer..I'd have ya for dinner...



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

you sir, are a wise and great man...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2006)

Hope everyone had a safe and Happy Thanksgiving.  I did have to go into work to treat a critical sick horse.  We ended up spending 2 hours treating this poor boy.  While he is bright and alert, we are in a race against time and against the odds   Hopefully this kid will beat the odds.  I then went on to spend time with my horse.  It was a beautiful sunny warm day (in the mid to upper 50's here).  Her and I ended up going on a trail ride of all things.  I never expected I would be able to take a 2 year old thoroughbred who has only been off the track for a month on a trail ride and in a field with cows too.  She loved it and we had a blast.  She is such a joy and made my day today.  I then spent the rest of the day with my dogs and made myself a traditional Thanksgiving dinner of turkey and all the fixings.  Overall for me it was a Happy Thanksgiving.  Ohh I can't forget I got a special call from Burner who made the day even better


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2006)

Wishing you nothing but the BEST, in all that you do Sister Devlin!!! Hope it all works out as you want!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2006)

Had a fantastic day today.  The secretary from work wanted to go on a trail ride today because it was supposed to be close to 70 out and sunny.  I offered to go and take my horse.  I know crazy idea to take a 2 year old off the track thoroughbred trail riding, but I decided to risk it.  It turned out to be a good risk.  She was great.  She was willing, curious, but not out of control.  She wasn't too thrilled about crossing streams, but after a little bit of patience she did.  We did need a confident 'pony' to get her to cross a part of the stream that was 3.5-4 feet deep, but she did it even with the water up past her belly  All in all we ended up riding for about 4 hours and covered about 10 miles.  The trails were a combination of wooded areas, open fields/pasture, streams, and hills.  It was beautiful country, great company, and beautiful day.  We even saw/passed a few deer that were enjoying the day.  My girl loved the trails and she was so well behavied, I was so proud of her  

Now I'm off to bed to allow my tired body to rest.  Hope everyone had a good weekend....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

did sound like you had a great day!
best investment you've made!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Had a fantastic day today.  The secretary from work wanted to go on a trail ride today because it was supposed to be close to 70 out and sunny.  I offered to go and take my horse.  I know crazy idea to take a 2 year old off the track thoroughbred trail riding, but I decided to risk it.  It turned out to be a good risk.  She was great.  She was willing, curious, but not out of control.  She wasn't too thrilled about crossing streams, but after a little bit of patience she did.  We did need a confident 'pony' to get her to cross a part of the stream that was 3.5-4 feet deep, but she did it even with the water up past her belly  All in all we ended up riding for about 4 hours and covered about 10 miles.  The trails were a combination of wooded areas, open fields/pasture, streams, and hills.  It was beautiful country, great company, and beautiful day.  We even saw/passed a few deer that were enjoying the day.  My girl loved the trails and she was so well behavied, I was so proud of her
> 
> Now I'm off to bed to allow my tired body to rest.  Hope everyone had a good weekend....




Yeah !!    sounds like a great day


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> did sound like you had a great day!
> best investment you've made!





My legs (especially the inner thighs   ), arms, and lower back are all a bit sore today, however its a good sore.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Yeah !!    sounds like a great day



It was.  The weather was fantastic.  The kinda of weather to go cruising in a nice convertable car or go riding


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

Devlin said:


> My legs (especially the inner thighs  ), arms, and lower back are all a bit sore today, however its a good sore.


sounds like a massage waiting to happen...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 26, 2006)

Whats up Sister Devlin, hope the weekend was Great, nice weather we be havin, hope the same for you!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Whats up Sister Devlin, hope the weekend was Great, nice weather we be havin, hope the same for you!!!



The wekend was great as was the weather.  Wish it would last longer, but it's supposed to go back  to being cold and nasty by the end of the week


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

YEAH! GONNA SNOW HERE! YEAH, BABY! (oh wait...you don't have world class skiing there....do you???)

Muhahahahaaa.....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 27, 2006)

Just sayin hello my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

it's her birthday???

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, D!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



Thanks Trip


----------



## Devlin (Nov 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> it's her birthday???
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, D!



Yes it is.    However, I spent the entire day in bed with a migraine and puking up my guts.  Ohh well just another day in my life   Not like I had any plans anyway so no big loss.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Dev !!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Devlin said:


> I spent the entire day in bed with a migraine and puking up my guts.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Yes it is.  However, I spent the entire day in bed with a migraine and puking up my guts. Ohh well just another day in my life  Not like I had any plans anyway so no big loss.


I'm sorry you aren't feeling well...no way to celebrate YOUR day....
wish there I knew someway to help ease the headaches away...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 30, 2006)

Happy belated Birthday hon!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

u feeling better?
Go see the horse? She shoulda made ya feel better...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 1, 2006)

I managed to see my horse first thing wednesday and thursday morning then went into work.  Not long after getting into work both days my boss strongly suggested I go home since I was suffering with migraines both days.  So yesterday I came home and ended up in bed until just a short while ago.  Now I have to start trying to get myself back together.  Of course today is the day it's nasty out.  High winds, rain, tornado & severe thunderstorm watches, along with temps dropping 30 degrees during the day.    I'm still not feeling 100% and have a dull headache still, but the weather will not help me today.  I may end up taking the day off anyway, ohh well


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dev!!! Sorry I missed it.  Hope all is going well for you.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 2, 2006)

Agh!  Sorry I missed your birthday, Dev.  Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> Happy belated Birthday hon!!!



Thanks Billie.  Better late than never


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Happy Birthday Dev!!! Sorry I missed it.  Hope all is going well for you.



Thanks.  It's going. November and December are always difficult months for me for many reasons, but I just take it day by day.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Agh!  Sorry I missed your birthday, Dev.  Hope you are feeling better!



It's ok Py.  I'm feeling better thanks, but freezing my ass off now that Mother Nature decided to bring winter on.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2006)

I have to say, my filly is certainly a woman with a personality.  Some days she leaves me, well like this   She is certainly re-teaching me patience.  She doesn't like aggression.  If another horse becomes aggressive in her field she walks away or runs away depending on the situation.  She won't even fight for her food.   So at feeding time I either have to protect her from the meany in the field (if I feed her in the field) or take her into the barn or take her outside the gate to the field.  If she doesn't want to go somewhere, like back into her field after dinner, she just plants herself and won't move unless I bribe her with treats or get aggressive with her and force her to walk backwards.  If she doesn't want to do something, I have to just give her time to work it out in her head and then she does it or bribe her  .  However, despite her stubborn streak, she will come running from across the field when I just simply whistle to her.  She nickers to me everytime she sees me and will drop her head into my hand to have her face rubbed (one of her favorite things).  She has even learned which pocket I keep her treats in and she tries to steal them now  Overall she brings me lots of happiness and it is so rewarding to have her come running to me everyday.  

In other news, I still haven't made it back into the gym   However, I'm getting a lot of walking in at the farm and my legs as well as the rest of my body is getting a workout when I ride (I'm riding 3-4 days a week)   I'm just taking life day by day, if I make it to the gym I do, if not I don't beat myself up over it.  Right now, balancing my day with enough sleep at night is more important than cramming a workout in and cutting into sleep time.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2006)

I thought I would never see the day where Dev says that she needs sleep more than the gym....  glad to see you are enjoying life Dev..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

heh...that horsey....has you wrapped around her little hoof...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> heh...that horsey....has you wrapped around her little hoof...



  We can't let my horse know that


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it may be too late...they say animals have that 6th sense...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 5, 2006)

Ohh Billie...Tammy...I have found a must have present for we woman.....http://calendarcops.com/#

Saw them on tv and browsed the preview and all I have to say is yummmm


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2006)

OMG!!! I am so sorry I missed your birthday, I hope you had a Great one my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 11, 2006)

Dev...thankyou, thankyou, thankyou 

I think Trips is getting in the Christmas spirit!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

hey you!
Hope your week is getting off to a great start!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2006)

where's the Dev ?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

I think she's in love....with a 4 legged beast...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I think she's in love....with a 4 legged beast...




Leaves yo out then, not enough legs


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> Dev...thankyou, thankyou, thankyou
> 
> I think Trips is getting in the Christmas spirit!!



  Atleast someone is getting in the spirit.  I'm having a hard time getting into the spirit this year, probably cause it will be a solo Christmas for me this year.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey you!
> Hope your week is getting off to a great start!



The weekend sucked so the week can only get better.  Atleast it warmed up a bit.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> where's the Dev ?



I've been around just not much going on and haven't been very chatty. Sorry


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I think she's in love....with a 4 legged beast...



LOL yeah I am but she's not a beast instead she is a beauty   Of course that beauty decided to be a bratty 2 year old, but ohh well she is allowed since she is only 2 and a female


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Leaves yo out then, not enough legs


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Leaves yo out then, not enough legs


yeah..I've got...3..but not quite enough...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

Devlin said:


> LOL yeah I am but she's not a beast instead she is a beauty  Of course that beauty decided to be a bratty 2 year old, but ohh well she is allowed since she is only 2 and a female


yep...you are SO wrapped around her hoof...  

hope your week is getting better too, then.
If it makes u feel better...I'm working on Christmas...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> yep...you are SO wrapped around her hoof...
> 
> hope your week is getting better too, then.
> If it makes u feel better...I'm working on Christmas...



  Ok, Ok so she is a bit spoiled.  

Week is going ok.  Work is slow and somewhat boring.  Atleast it has warmed up.  However I somehow screwed up my right knee.  It started aching a bit last week and I blew it off.  It wasn't bad, just an ache on the outside of my knee.  It would out and out hurt and want to give out if I twisted it just a tiny bit.  One day it bothered me all day, but rested it that night and all better until today.  Today the ache returned and progressed to pain through the day.  I tried to jog a bit this evening and regretted it.  I'm not sure how I did it, but I think I have either injured the LCL (lateral collateral ligament) or the lateral meniscus. Based on how my knee felt by the time I got home tonight, loks like I will be putting a brace on the knee for a while and resting it as much as I can.  Hopefully, it is just minor and will recover with time and rest.  Atleast my boss has me working in the office this so I can actually rest my knee.

As for Christmas....I will not be surprised if I end up working.  I know I will have to go take care of my girl and will probably volunteer to take care of a few others so others can enjoy time with their families.  I did receive a box from my mom with gifts and the all important homemade Chex ceral mix    I have a Christmas party to go to this friday which should be a lot of fun and I'm really looking forward to it.  So life goes on.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

wahoo! A Christmas party! YEAH! The club's party is this Sunday...after I get off work w/ the real job...its haul ass to the the bar and play catch up! ( Monday's workout...hhmm...)

Make sure to get a big santa hat for horsey...and take pics!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> wahoo! A Christmas party! YEAH! The club's party is this Sunday...after I get off work w/ the real job...its haul ass to the the bar and play catch up! ( Monday's workout...hhmm...)
> 
> Make sure to get a big santa hat for horsey...and take pics!



The party was great.  We had a lot of fun and laughed even more.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2006)

I would love to say everything has been great, but in fact it has been a hellish week.  Our secretary at work has been at wits end trying to get her mother in for Christmas.  At long last, with an overnight delay in Chicago, her mom made it.  Just when I thought I had my Christmas shopping done, I realize I have atleast one more gift to get  My schedule hasn't allowed me to get shopping done, but I somehow managed to get my Christmas baking done  (stayed up until 1230am to get it done, but it done)   I had a chance to sleep in this morning, but that was shot to hell when I was woke up at 4am by someone screaming bloody murder outside.    I thought it was a fight, but noooo the building next to mine was full engulfed in flames.   Thankfully the residents in 8 of the 12 apartments that were occupied escaped and only one went to the hospital with minor injuries (he jumped from his second story balconey because the stairs were blocked by flames).  The building is a complete loss and most of occupants lost everything, but they are alive.  Our local firemen have been wonderful.  They kept the roaring fire from spreading to other buildings (one of which was mine) and they are still on scene overseeing the securing of the building remains.  As I said in DB's journal saying thank you to the firemen for all they have done just doesn't seem like enough, so I gave them 2 bags (about 4 dozen) white chocolate chip & white chocolate chip with peanut butter chip cookies that I had baked last night.  

At this point I'm wired and half afraid to go to sleep as rumor has it the fire was set in the stairwell by the complex office(stairs are all wood).  About a month ago the office had been housed in the club house, but it relocated to an empty apartment after a fire seriously damaged the office.   Ironically I'm the one that noticed the office/clubhouse on fire and called it in.  Rumor has it that fire was arson, but the official cause has been kept quiet.  About 2 weeks ago a nearby dumpster was set on fire.  Is anyone else seeing a pattern here   I'm thinking someone has a little problem or is pissed off at the complex.  I'm also thinking it may be time to move, especially if they relocate the office to an empty apartment in my building.  Overall there was no damage to my place except for things recking of smoke, my door has dents from the firemen prying my door (before they realized I was already out of the building taking care of the jumper) and my sense of security has been shaken.  Things could have been a lot worse, objects can be replaced, but my dogs (as well as the other dogs & cats in the complex) and human lives can't be replaced.  

To all of the firemen, EMS, and military personel...Thank you for putting your lives on the lines to save others and the belongings of others.  Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 23, 2006)

Finally found a picture of what I woke up to yesterday....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was posted on a local news station's website (WTVQ 36) along with an article on the fire.  Our "building" is actually 2 seperate buildings with wooded stairs in the middle connecting the 2 buildings.  Each section has 6 units in it.  My apartment is in the "building" to the left of the one on fire, but I'm in a unit in the section on the far side of the stairs.  If the fire had spread it would have to take out 6 units and the stairs before reaching my unit, however it was still scary seeing the flames being blown towards our building and hot embers landing on the roofs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Finally found a picture of what I woke up to yesterday.



  I can only imagine the thoughts racing through your mind at that time.  It does sound like something strange is going on there, though.  How difficult would it be to find another place to live?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

glad u are ok! U are welcome to come up here if u need a place to stay!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Dec 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I can only imagine the thoughts racing through your mind at that time.  It does sound like something strange is going on there, though.  How difficult would it be to find another place to live?



First thought...Did everyone get out? If not, how the hell are we going to get to them, the stairs are gone.

Second...Did anyone call 911?  Screw it, I called 911 myself.

Third...OMG my girls (dogs) are still in my apartment, need to get them out.  

As I was going to get my girls I encountered a man who was in just boxers and socks.  He was holding his arm and had soot on him as well as leaves on his back.  He was shivering and asking for help.  He had jumped from the second story balconey.  Ended up caring for him until EMS arrived.  Then I was escorted back to my apartment to get my girls who had hidden under my bed even while my door was wide open (firemen had left it open after clearing it when they did their evacuation sweap).  

It probably wouldn't be too difficult to find another place to live, but I would have to break my lease (pretty sure they would let me out given the recent fires).  I like the area I am in and there is another complex across the street that has the same floor plan, but not sure if the rent would be the same.  However, if I was to move I think I would prefer to find a house with some land for my horse.  I have my eye on a place that is for sale, but credit & budget wise I'm not quite in the position to go after it.  I will just have to wait and see.  Hopefully things will be uneventful from here on.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2006)

Dev like I said before you are such a great person thank you for caring!  Most people dont realize who we are until a traggic event like this happens I'm just glad you got out safe!!!

I must say that was one hell of a fire...those boys must of loved those cookies I know I would have!

Hey if you need a sense of security you can come sleep in my arms...I'll keep ya safe for the night   Thats if you can still find your way around jersey


----------



## Devlin (Dec 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Dev like I said before you are such a great person thank you for caring!  Most people dont realize who we are until a traggic event like this happens I'm just glad you got out safe!!!
> 
> I must say that was one hell of a fire...those boys must of loved those cookies I know I would have!
> 
> Hey if you need a sense of security you can come sleep in my arms...I'll keep ya safe for the night   Thats if you can still find your way around jersey



I wouldn't have a problem getting around Jersey   I would probably get pissed at the traffic, however.    Sleep in your arms? Sounds like an idea, but  I thought you had a girlfried or did I miss something?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 24, 2006)

Here are two pictures from our local newspaper that show the results of the fire.  The stairs to our apartments are (or in this case were) located in between the two buildings.  If it had been my building unit, my apartment would be in the left hand building at the top facing the parking lot.

Wide view of the 12 apartments that were destroyed (6 units in each "building").  It's a bit hard to tell, but the top floor on the far side has  collapsed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View of where the stairs had been.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 24, 2006)

Devlin said:


> I thought you had a girlfried or did I miss something?



Dont worry about her I'm just helping a friend out


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2006)

...maybe he'd convert to being a mormon for you?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

I stopped in to say Merry X-mas, but it looks like the season has been less than festive for you.  Glad to hear you are OK!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Dev!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 25, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I stopped in to say Merry X-mas, but it looks like the season has been less than festive for you.  Glad to hear you are OK!



Thank you.  Actually Christmas Eve and Christmas day were wonderful.  Our office manager invited me to join her family for both days.  She has 4 kids, the oldest is a senior in college and the other 3 are all in high school.  Her mom came in from Iowa too.  I had soo much fun both days and ate way more than I should have both days. Last night after dinner, we played cards for hours.  Then tonight after dinner we played Pictionary followed by Catch Phrase.  I don't think I have ever laughed as hard as I did tonight during Catch Phrase.  Overall it was a very Merry Christmas dispite the fire prior to Christmas.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Merry Christmas, Dev!



Merry Christmas, Burner.  I got your message, but I was in an area of town that my phone didn't like.  I tried sending you a message back, but it didn't go through until just a little while ago.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey you!
watching Superman right now...I'm SO in hero mode! YEAH!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 26, 2006)

Well I wish I could say that life has returned to normal.  However it hasn't.  The building that burned has not been torn down yet and with the damp weather we are having the smell of smoke lingers outside.  Not to mention just looking at the building reminds me not only of how lucky I am, but also how close I was to loosing everything.  It doesn't help either that I suspect it was arson so I go to bed every night wondering if my building will be next.  If I'm going to wake up to the stairs in flames.  

Then add in that I spoke with a neighbor this evening who works in our leasing office.  From what she told me, the first office fire was determined to be arson.   She then went on to tell me that apparently the office manager has been receiving threats and her tires have been slashed on more than one occassion.  It's sounding like we have a problem here.   If that wasn't enough good news,  she told me that 2 weeks ago someone tossed a brick through the sliding glass door of the "new" leasing office (the office that was in the building that was burned a few days ago).  That was also about the time the dumpster was on fire just up the parking lot from the "new" office.  I'm no where near an expert on fires, but I find it hard to believe the building next door would have burned the way it did if it was an accident.  To me it appeared the stairs were the main thing that was on fire and then it spread to the buildings.  There are no lights or wiring on the stairs themselves.  The lights are on the buildings by our doors.  So that leaves applying fire to the wood stairs.  It had been raining for almost 24 hours prior to the fire so I'm guessing a cigarette or match probably wouldn't have been able to set off the inferno that engulfed three full flights of stairs before spreading to the attached buildings.  That only leaves one pissed off person out to get the office. 

The news earlier reported, the investigators hope to release a cause of the fire tomorrow.  I'm hoping they also release that they have caught the SOB that set the fire, if they determine it was arson (which I'd say is very, very likely).  If they haven't caught the SOB, I hope that have a suspect and are close to an arrest.  Otherwise, if the complex decides to move the office into my building, well I will do my best to fight it and will also be looking to move out quickly.   

Sorry for ranting, but I will admit, the fire itself didn't scare me, it's the burn pattern, the destruction, the lack of warning until it was almost too late and the signs leading towards arson that has left me shaken.  It's wondering how someone could willing set fire to a building with innocent people in it.  It's wondering if the sicko is pissed off enough to target another building in the complex and will it be mine.  Yes, I could move and moving is sounding very good, but looking at it realistically moving quickly may not be a practical option at the moment.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

I understand your apprehension, D.  Wish I could say something to make it better, but I don't know what it would be.  Stay safe, ya hear?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 26, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I understand your apprehension, D.  Wish I could say something to make it better, but I don't know what it would be.  Stay safe, ya hear?



Thank Py.  It makes feel a little better expressing the fear and apprehension.  The things I would like to hear...."It (the fire) was an accident."  I seriously doubt I will hear that.  The biggest thing that would make me feel better is hearing that they caught the person responsible.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Oddly enough, I just saw a story on our local news about an arsonist they caught.  Turns out he was is a fireman mentorship program and got kicked out a year or so ago.  He set several fires around the area before they caught him, but he did get caught.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 26, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Oddly enough, I just saw a story on our local news about an arsonist they caught.  Turns out he was is a fireman mentorship program and got kicked out a year or so ago.  He set several fires around the area before they caught him, but he did get caught.



My paternal grandmother's place was torched years ago by serial arsonists that were firemen (in NJ).  They would show up to put their own fires out when the company was called out.  They also were caught after setting numerous fires.  Luckily, my grandmother's place only received minor damage, but the detached garage (which was the building that was initially set and the fire spread to the house) was destroyed.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd bet they (PD) have someone watching the place to see if this cat comes back for another burn?
But, hope they have him/her.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I'd bet they (PD) have someone watching the place to see if this cat comes back for another burn?
> But, hope they have him/her.



Want to know the the freaky part, a local cop lives in an apartment right across the parking lot from the building that burned.  He was home the night of the fire and the screaming along with the arrival of the firetrucks woke him up.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

uthink he'd be pro-active from this point on...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

No doubt.  Maybe you should take him cookies too...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 27, 2006)

It's official...It was released on the noon news that the fire has been declared arson.  According to the reporter, the fire marshal stated, "it was clear the fire was started on the outside of the building."    They haven't yet determined what actually started the fire, but they also stated investigators had yet to go back into the building so the investigation is far from complete.  They also stated once they determine how the fire was started, then they will pursue who started it.  

Does this make me sleep easier? Nope.  Not until they find the person and toss his sorry ass in jail.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

They need to call the folks from CSI.  They'll have it solved within an hour.  

Joking aside, you might seriously want to consider moving.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> They need to call the folks from CSI.  They'll have it solved within an hour.
> 
> Joking aside, you might seriously want to consider moving.



 

I am seriously considering moving.  The fact someone is targeting the office in particular and is not concerned with innocent lives is extremely scary.  I am actually starting to look for a house with some land that is for rent so I can keep my horse there too.  May as well knock out two birds with one stone if I can.  It would be even better if I can score a place that is rent with option to buy


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2006)

Damn Dev...I am sorry to hear about all this news..hopefully they catch the SOB and put him away for a while 

have you been going to the gym?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> Damn Dev...I am sorry to hear about all this news..hopefully they catch the SOB and put him away for a while
> 
> have you been going to the gym?



No sadly I haven't hit the gym.  I just haven't had the time, energy or desire to go.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

no desire?
we need some intensity here...STAT!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, Dev!  Hope your near future is flame-free!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2007)

Happy New Year!!!!

So far the new year is flame-free, but I'm still scared it could happen again.  I am looking for a new place.  This living day to day, not knowing if I'm going to wake up to my apartment in flames or if I am going to come home to flames is not good on the body or mind.  

Work is now getting crazy as we are under multiple deadlines and the boss is not handling them well.  However, atleast I will be working another horse sale in a few days so my stress at work will drop for a while.

I learned tonight, that I should not answer my door when I am looing like a bum.  Why?  Because this evening, one of the news stations came around to interview residents about the fire and how we feel about it being arson.  Apparently, the 911 dispatch calls from the morning of the fire were released today.  I should have just declined, but noooo, I ended up being interviewed looking like a bum and holding one of my dogs (the one that sheds white hair like crazy). The only up sides are it will be on the 11 o'clock news and hopefully they will probably edit the interview down.  Thinking back, I'm still amazed that no one was seriously injured or killed. I'm also amazed that someone could set the fire the way they did, that someone could endanger innocent lives.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2007)

So sorry to read about your misfortune Sister Devlin, glad your safe!!! Wishing you nothing but the BEST!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Dev, where ya at?  With all the hubbub in your area, you got to check in every couple of days!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hiya Dev!
How's things in the Blue Grass state?
Hows the negotiations w/ the house going?
There are only so many programs that may fit you, with what you told me.
If the interest payment is too high...don't do it. Maybe..just as a thought: See what you are pre-qual'd for...and just get a little town home or condo for a few years. (your payment will be relatively low) your credit score will rise dramatically w/ a home purchase...you will build equity for when you do sell it..and take that $$ and put it down on a home that you want. It's called: stepping. A lot of people do it...most of them do, actually. Or...after 2 - 3 years...refinance the condo...take the equity from it and use that as a downpayment on your ranch..and rent out the condo. It's still cranking up your credit...an asset..and you aren't paying for it.
Your realtor there should be mentioning these things to you...


heh! You were on TV all scruonged out! (bet ya still looked cute!)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Hope all is well Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey Dev, where ya at?  With all the hubbub in your area, you got to check in every couple of days!



Sorry Py.  So far it's been calm, but I swear car alarms are going off more around the area than usual.  It's weird and keeps me on edge.  I've been working a horse sale so I have been keeping busy.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya Dev!
> How's things in the Blue Grass state?
> Hows the negotiations w/ the house going?
> There are only so many programs that may fit you, with what you told me.
> ...



I've been freezing my ass off the last few days.  It's been cold and windy and I'm working outside at a horse sale   If that isn't bad enough, we are supposed to have pouring rain tomorrow which will not be fun to be out in.  

So far things have been ok.  No new official updates on the fire except that it was ruled arson.  It's frustrating not hearing that they have a suspect or have arrested someone.   Add in that car alarms are going off more frequently and I'm very ready to bail like 2 other neighbors in my building have.  Unofficially, I have heard that there is a possiblity that the fire may have been the end result of domestic violence.  I learned that one of the units that burned, had had multiple visits by the police for domestic violence complaints and one (about a week to 10 days prior to the fire) included "terroristic threats".   

Because I have been working the sale, I have not had time to pursue the land plus my contact that is helping is also tied up with the sale as he is selling 4 of his horses.  As for opting for a condo or townhouse...I don't think so.  I will still have to trust that my neighbors are being safe and that no one is going to burn down the place because they are pissed off at a neighbor.  I'd rather get a little cottage with no land instead.  I just need to keep looking and see what comes up.  Hopefully things will settle into place...just need to keep the faith.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hope all is well Sister Devlin!!!



So far so good.  Hope things are well with you and yours.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Devlin said:


> I've been freezing my ass off the last few days. It's been cold and windy and I'm working outside at a horse sale  If that isn't bad enough, we are supposed to have pouring rain tomorrow which will not be fun to be out in.
> 
> So far things have been ok. No new official updates on the fire except that it was ruled arson. It's frustrating not hearing that they have a suspect or have arrested someone.  Add in that car alarms are going off more frequently and I'm very ready to bail like 2 other neighbors in my building have. Unofficially, I have heard that there is a possiblity that the fire may have been the end result of domestic violence. I learned that one of the units that burned, had had multiple visits by the police for domestic violence complaints and one (about a week to 10 days prior to the fire) included "terroristic threats".
> 
> Because I have been working the sale, I have not had time to pursue the land plus my contact that is helping is also tied up with the sale as he is selling 4 of his horses. As for opting for a condo or townhouse...I don't think so. I will still have to trust that my neighbors are being safe and that no one is going to burn down the place because they are pissed off at a neighbor. I'd rather get a little cottage with no land instead. I just need to keep looking and see what comes up. Hopefully things will settle into place...just need to keep the faith.


okie dokie...do what you think is best...but if you say is rue about your credit..the land isn't gonna be an option for awhile....at least with the condo...your credit will be becoming solid as well as earning a little equity..sounds like you are gonna be rebuilding your credit for a while anyway...this is an avenue for faster results... just my .02 worth...talk to your realtor when you get the chance and see what he tells you...

oh..an remember: LAYER your clothing...youll be fine...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 14, 2007)

Ahh finally the sale is done.  Nine days at the sale can be killer on the body.  We got lucky the last couple days since the rain held off and we didn't get drenched.  We also got lucky and the two mares that were about a week away from their babies' due dates did not go into labor, however, I wouldn't be surprised if one from today has her baby within the next day or two (she was huge and showing signs that labor was in the near future).  

Monday I return to my regular job and I'm hoping, as we head into our busy season, that we will change the schedule a bit and start at a more respectable hour.  Hopefully, with more respectable hours, I will be able to get my butt back into the gym.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

hhm...your butt...
hmm...wha???? Were you saying something???


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2007)

Good stuff, glad it's slowin down for ya, well kinda slowin down, my Friend!!! The Gym is ready for you to take no prisoners!!! Best Wishes to you!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2007)

No I haven't dropped off the face of the earth.  We are headed into our busy season at work so I've been working later than I was.  Plus I still have to feed my horse which has me getting home late.  Still haven't made it back into the gym.     However, there is a good chance my schedule will become more predictable as my boss is leaning on me to take over as office manager.  I will probably know in the next few days.  If I do become the office manager I will have more time even during the busy season.

Hope everyone is well....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

That would be awesome, Best Wishes to you Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Heya Dev.  Good to hear things are generally well.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi dev!  Hope things are good.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2007)

So far so good.  I'm still working as the "acting" office manager, but boss has interviewed 3 people this week.  I'm pretty sure one will not be offered a position, but not sure on the other two.  Plus the others could have been interviewing to replace me in the field if my boss wants me to run the office.   I just have to sit tight and wait on the boss to decide if he wants me in the field or in the office.  

In other news, I'm now working with a morgage broker and seeing what I can get in terms of a loan if I want to pursue a small farm.  Just need to wait and see what happens there.  Things have been quiet at home which is good, but I'm still leary that another fire could happen since no one has been arrested for the fire.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2007)

Good luck with the broker!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2007)

hey lady! Was great hearing your voice yesterday! U made my day!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Good luck with the broker!



Thanks.  It' a start to a place of my own which is a plus.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hey lady! Was great hearing your voice yesterday! U made my day!



  Glad I made your day.  It was great talking to you too.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2007)

I met with my boss this evening and he said in a round about way that if I wanted the office job, it was mine.  I told him I would take it if he wanted me in the office.  I know I have a job regardless and told him I would work as either an office manager or a vet tech/assistant.  I told him that we are about to go into our buy season and I want the transition into the busy season to be as smooth as possible.  He admitted it would be easier and smoother if I was in the office versus training someone new for it, but of all the people he interviewed, only one is in the running for a job.  However, she interviewed for the office, but said she would be interested in working in the field. I believe we left it that he would offer the field position to the new person and if she prefers the office I will go back out into the field.

Honestly, I think my boss i really leaning towards having me work in the office.  My boss hates change and I think deep down he dreads having someone new in the office who doesn't know the clients or how he likes things done.  It is much easier to train someone to work in the field.  I also got the feeling that he feels the person he is going to offer a job to may not work out for either position.   Just need to wait it out over the weekend.  Atleast I know my boss truely appreciates me and the job I do.  That is a great feeling.

If I do end up in the office position, my hours will be more predictable and getting back into the gym will be a lot easier.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2007)

If it's what you want, then good luck with it!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

100 % agree w/ Brother Pylon, Best Wishes Sister Devlin, you deserve it!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)

This may sound a bit selfish, but you should be thinking about what is best for YOU and YOUR career.  Decide what you want the most and go for it.  If it doesn't happen, at least you will know that you did your best, rather than wondering "what if."


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

also with what they said!
Now...what do YOU want to do...if you want the office...tell him: I'll take the OFFICE and be done with it. 
if the new hire doesn't work out..that's HIS problem. Dev, you have a huge heart..and that is great...but you are worrying about things that aren't your concern.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2007)

I really wasn't looking forward to another season out in the field.  My boss can be so moody it makes life not fun.  I especially wasn't looking forward to the cold.  However, I don't look forward to pissy clients which we manage to piss off at least one client everyday during our busy season.  It can't be helped in our business.  We deal with animals that can not always be predictable and they get sick or injured and the vet is forced to alter his schedule which will piss someone off.  In the end, I think deep down I wanted the office position which I now officially have.  

Now I just need to get my butt back in the gym


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

Devlin said:


> I really wasn't looking forward to another season out in the field.  My boss can be so moody it makes life not fun.  I especially wasn't looking forward to the cold.  However, I don't look forward to pissy clients which we manage to piss off at least one client everyday during our busy season.  It can't be helped in our business.  We deal with animals that can not always be predictable and they get sick or injured and the vet is forced to alter his schedule which will piss someone off.  In the end, I think deep down I wanted the office position which I now officially have.
> 
> Now I just need to get my butt back in the gym



In the Infamous words of Micky from Rocky........................

"What are we waitin for???"

Congrats Sister Devlin!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> In the Infamous words of Micky from Rocky........................
> 
> "What are we waitin for???"
> 
> Congrats Sister Devlin!!!



Waiting for it to warm up.  Starting to feel like the Pillsbury Dough Girl when I go to the farm to feed my horse.    Actually I'm hoping to hit the gym tomorrow since I'm off work  

Thanks Arch.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


>



Thanks Py


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2007)

Thinking it's about time to start a new journal.  The name of the new journal  

Sorry but you are going to have to look for it


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Thinking it's about time to start a new journal.












> Sorry but you are going to have to look for it



Oh, I know.  I Know.  Pick me.


----------

